# [Fantasy] Verlorene Wege



## Al Fifino (26. April 2011)

*Ein Vorwort*

Zuerst einmal Danke, dass Ihr so geduldig gewartet habt. Ich kann mich für meine unendliche Faulheit nur entschuldigen, hoffe aber, dass Ihr weiterhin Freude an meiner Geschichte haben werdet. Sie hat sich inzwischen ein wenig gewandelt; Ihr tätet also gut daran, sie noch einmal von vorne bis hinten durchzulesen. Ich verspreche, dass Ihr es nicht bereuen werdet. Zumindest hoffe ich das.
In jedem Fall wird diese Geschichte eine komplett neue Wendung erhalten; eine, die ich von Anfang an vorgesehen, aber kein bisschen durchgezogen habe. Auch wenn die alte Version bereits eine gewisse Eigendynamik entwickelt hatte, so wurde sie mehr und mehr zu etwas, was ich unter allen Umständen hatte vermeiden wollen: Eine Geschichte, die allein von plötzlich auftauchenden Gedanken geleitet wurde, ohne jegliche feste Handlung.
Dieses Mal nicht!
Es werden bestimmt wieder einige Charaktere auftauchen, die Ihr vom Namen her bereits kennt. Ich bin gespannt, ob Ihr sie vom Wesen her wiedererkennt.
Um mir ein wenig mehr Zeit und Euch weniger kleine Teilchen vorwerfen zu müssen, werde ich ab sofort versuchen, die Geschichte kapitelweise zu veröffentlichen. Das heißt: längere Wartezeit, aber dafür mindestens 5 DINA4-Seiten auf einmal.

Genug geschwafelt! Nochmals vielen Dank fürs Warten und viel Spaß beim Lesen!
(Über Kritik freue ich mich wie immer wahnsinnig, also raus mit der Sprache!)
_____

*Prolog*

Es war ein komisches Gefühl, das erste Mal die Luft einzuatmen. Kühler, rasselnder, gleichmäßiger Atem drang in meine Lungen und hob meine Brust. Aber irgendwie schien es, als wäre er nicht mehr notwendig, als ob sich die Lungen nicht mehr so aufblähen würden, wie sie es eigentlich tun müssten; fast, als hätte er seine Bedeutung verloren.

 Meine Finger waren blanke Knochen, die sich bogen und bewegten, als wären sie noch immer durch Sehnen und Fleisch miteinander verbunden. In dem flackernden Licht der Fackeln, die an den Wänden hingen und diese mit schwarzem Ruß verunreinigten, war ab und an ein schwaches, violettes Leuchten zu erkennen, das sich in einem feinen Nebel über die weißen Knochen zog und der Grund sein musste, dass die einzelnen Segmente nicht einfach zu Boden fielen und dort regungslos liegen blieben.

 Meine Füße waren in einem ähnlichen Zustand. Von ihnen hing fauliges, halb verwestes Fleisch, und die Zehenspitzen wiesen bereits Löcher auf, an deren Enden die Knochen hervor blinzelten. Die straff über meinen Körper gespannte Haut war totenbleich und hatte jegliche Farbe verloren. Unter ihr verliefen mannigfaltig hauchfeine, schwarze Linien, die gemächlich ihre Richtung änderten und niemals an einem Ort verweilten. Nach einigem Überlegen kam ich zu dem Schluss, dass es sich hierbei um die Substanz handeln musste, die mich am Leben erhielt.

 Zögerlich hob ich meine Hand und strich mir vorsichtig über mein Gesicht. Die Wangen fühlten sich eingefallen an, doch die Haut schien in Ordnung und glatt zu sein, sah man von Haarstoppeln und einem Kinnbart ab, der über einige Zeit frei gewuchert haben musste. Bei meiner Brust hingegen verschwanden meine Finger plötzlich in einem Loch, das sich dort auftat, wo mein Herz saß. Gesplitterte und gebrochene Rippen versperrten jeglichen Eingang zu dem, was sich unter ihnen befand, und schienen einen geeigneten Schutzschild zu bilden.

 Mit gerunzelter Stirn und einer erhobenen Augenbraue betrachtete ich meine Klamotten. Sie waren aus Leder – dessen war ich mir sicher – und hatten angesichts der Risse, dunkler Flecken, die verdächtig nach Blut aussahen, und des faustgroßen Lochs, das sich identisch über jenes in meiner Brust legte, bereits einen regen Gebrauch hinter sich. Jede Bewegung wurde von einem leisen Knirschen begleitet, als wolle das Leder im nächsten Moment auseinander brechen.

 Vorsichtig schwang ich meine Beine aus der Vertiefung in der Wand, in der ich lag, und sprang auf den Boden. Geräusche, die an verdächtig nach brechenden Knochen anhörten, hallten in der kleinen Gruft nach und wiederholten sich bei jedem zaghaften Schritt, den ich in Richtung Treppe tat. Die Stufen schienen solide gebaut und intakt zu sein, obwohl sie von Rissen durchzogen und an einigen Stellen Steinbrocken herausgeplatzt waren. Moos hatte sich auf ihnen und den Wänden angesetzt, und nahezu überall tropfte Wasser von der Decke herunter.

 Am Ende der äußerst kurzen Treppe drang düsteres Licht in den Gang. Ich konnte einen Blick auf den von grünen Nebelwolken durchzogenen Himmel erhaschen, bevor ich aus dem Torbogen heraus trat und auf das verdorrte und kranke Gras trat.

 Links von mir waren weitere Eingänge zu Grüften, meistervoll aus Stein modelliert und einer erschreckender als der andere. Hässliche Fratzen von Monstern mit riesigen und gefletschten Zähnen grinsten mir entgegen, manche von ihnen hatten ihre Arme in Gier und Verlangen ausgestreckt. Sie sahen geradezu lebendig aus, keine von ihnen war von Moos oder einer Kletterpflanze bewachsen. Stattdessen sahen sie aus, als würden sie regelmäßig gereinigt werden.

 Als ich meinen Kopf nach rechts wandte, erspähte ich weitlaufende Reihen von aufgeworfenen Erdhügeln, vor denen Grabsteine oder Kreuze in den Boden getrieben worden waren. Nicht wenige waren zur Seite geräumt und die Särge darunter zum Vorschein gebracht worden. Die Deckel der meist schmucklosen und einfachen, hölzernen Behältnisse waren geöffnet und diejenigen, die darin gelegen waren, verschwunden. Von einigen waren nur noch Splitter übrig und sie sahen aus, als wären sie von innen heraus zerfetzt worden.

 Direkt vor mir ging ein alter, kaum erkennbarer Weg von der Gruft weg. Er verlief in vielen Kurven den sanften Hügel hinab, auf dem ich stand, und verschwand in nicht allzu weiter Ferne zwischen heruntergekommenen, halb zerfallenen Häusern und Hütten, die aussahen, als wären sie seit Jahrhunderten unbewohnt. Aus nicht wenigen von ihnen drangen allerdings schwaches Licht und tanzende Schatten heraus, was eindeutig von Bewohnern zeugte. Das leise, klagevolle Heulen des Windes wurde immer wieder von unmenschlichen Schreien, dicht gefolgt von erbarmungslosen Gelächter und Rufen, unterbrochen. Was für Leute auch immer dort unten ihren Werken nachgingen, ich wollte es nicht wissen. Ich wollte nur von hier weg oder endlich aus diesem Alptraum aufwachen.

 »Ich grüße dich, Wandelnder.«

 Erschrocken riss ich meinen Kopf herum und tat einen hektischen Schritt nach hinten, während ich das skelettartige Wesen anstarrte, das mich mit einem breiten Grinsen und leuchtend gelben Augen ansah. Ihm fehlte jegliches Haar, und wo die Nase saß, klaffte nun ein Loch. Knochen schimmerten unter der Haut hervor, und es trug eine schmutzige, einstmals blaue Robe mit sichtbarem Stolz. »Nenne mir deinen Namen, Wandelnder.«

 Langsam ließ ich meine Hand wieder sinken, die bis gerade eben noch auf meinem Herzen gelegen und nur alle paar Sekunden einen Schlag gespürt hatte. Inzwischen schlug es gar nicht mehr und stand einfach still. Ich schluckte den Kloß in meinem Hals herunter, der sich gerade eben gebildet hatte, und überlegte einen Moment. Ein wenig verwundert antwortete ich mit heiserer, krächzender Stimme: »Ich kenne ihn nicht.«

 Die grauenvollen Augen meines Gegenübers verengten sich zu Schlitzen, als sie von dem Schreibbrett aufschauten, das er in der Hand hielt. »Das ist unmöglich. Versuche, dich zu erinnern.«

 Ich versuchte stattdessen, tief und langsam einzuatmen, und tatsächlich beruhigte ich mich ein wenig. Trotzdem presste ich mich mit dem Rücken gegen den steinernen Eingang der Gruft. Das Gefühl, etwas Solides und Festes hinter mir zu haben, hinterließ eine wohltuende Sicherheit. Zumindest würde ich nicht plötzlich rückwärts in eine bodenlose Tiefe stürzen, und dieser Gedanke alleine reichte aus, um mich ein wenig besser zu fühlen. »Wo bin ich?« erwiderte ich zaghaft, anstatt auf die Frage einzugehen.

 Der Blick, den er mir zuwarf, ließ mich zusammenzucken und meine Finger panisch am Stein kratzen. Schließlich, nachdem er mit sichtlicher Freude mein Leiden für eine Weile beobachtet hatte, antwortete er: »Du bist in Tirisfal.«

 »Tirisfal…?« Der Name sagte mir rein gar nichts, aber er hörte sich nicht sonderlich nett an. Rasch überblickte ich die Umgebung ein weiteres Mal, bevor ich mein Augenmerk wieder auf die wandelnde Leiche vor mir richtete und jede seiner Bewegungen aufs Schärfste beobachtete. »Was bin ich?«

 »Du bist das, was jeder hasst, der es nicht ist. Du bist etwas, was das Leben verabscheut und es vernichten will, wenn du es siehst, aus reiner Freude am Zerstören. Du bist das, was der großen Sylvanas Windrunner, Anführerin der Verlassenen, dienen wird.«

 Ein verkniffenes Lächeln umspielte die Lippen des Mannes, als er angesichts meiner immer entsetzter werdenden Miene leise flüsternd hinzu fügte: »Du bist ein Untoter.«


----------



## Al Fifino (26. April 2011)

*Kapitel 1 &#8211; Alles ist fremd*

Ich kauerte auf meinem Platz und starrte auf den vor mir stehenden Krug, in dem irgendeine Flüssigkeit umher schwappte. Sie roch nach nichts &#8211; das mochte aber vielleicht nur an meiner überaus schlechten Nase liegen &#8211; und hatte die Farbe, die man am ehesten von einem besonders abscheulichen Gift erwarten würde. In der nur von Kerzen erhellten Dunkelheit des Raumes glühte sie grünlich aus dem Humpen heraus und verleitete mir jeglichen Reiz, auch nur daran zu nippen.

 Möglichst verstohlen sah ich auf und betrachtete die Gäste, die sich in der Taverne eingefunden hatten. Fast jedem von ihnen fehlte etwas: Arme, Beine, Finger, Augen, Ohren, Kiefer. Einer von ihnen hatte einen Helm auf, der bedrohlich wackelte und unter dem es ständig gluckerte, als säße ein Wasserbottich auf seinem Kopf. Das Geräusch alleine, das ich erschreckend gut vernehmen konnte, reichte vollkommen aus, um mir die abscheulichsten Vorstellungen über das geheimnisvolle Objekt unter dem Helm zu geben. Im Angesicht des armlosen Skelettes, mit dem sich der Trinkende unterhielt, schien es mir jedoch am wahrscheinlichsten, dass sich ein Loch unter dem Helm befand und das Gluckern direkt aus dem Wesen selbst drang.

 Mein Herz fing an, etwas schneller zu schlagen, und ich konnte spüren, wie sich das, was von meinem Magen übrig geblieben war, zusammen zog. Vorsichtshalber legte ich eine Hand auf meinen Mund und schluckte schwer, bevor ich mich wieder meinem Krug zuwandte. Ein kurzer Blick auf das Gesöff genügte, um mir verständlich zu machen, dass ich in der ganzen Taverne nichts anderes bekommen würde, und gerade in diesem Moment brauchte ich unbedingt etwas, um meinen Ekel herunter zu spülen. Während ich hastig den Krug an die Lippen ansetzte, hoffte ich nur noch inständig, dass die Flüssigkeit nicht die entgegengesetzte Wirkung haben würde. 

 Überrascht stellte ich fest, dass das schillernde und leuchtende Zeugs sogar gut schmeckte. In Gedanken versunken betrachtete ich den Inhalt des Krugs eingehend, bevor ich mit den Schultern zuckend einen weiteren Schluck nahm. Das leichte, grünliche Glühen der Flüssigkeit drang durch das Loch in meiner Brust nach draußen, verlosch dann aber gleich wieder, nachdem sie es passiert hatte.

 Das Pochen in meiner Brust wurde wieder langsamer, bis es fast vollständig verschwand und nur noch ab und an, in unregelmäßigen Abständen, zu hören war. Ich warf einen weiteren, raschen Blick auf den Helmträger, inspizierte ihn für ein paar Sekunden, bevor ich mich wieder von ihm abwandte und meinen Krug anstarrte.

 Ich wusste nicht, wo ich war. Tirisfal war mir vollkommen unbekannt, und ich hatte das Wesen an der Gruft nicht fragen können, wo es genau lag. Ich war viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt gewesen, aus Angst wie ein Verrückter den Hang hinunterzulaufen, in das Dorf hinein zu hetzen und die erste Taverne zu betreten, die ich sah, nur um mich in einer Gesellschaft wiederzufinden, die aus lauter Leichen zu bestehen schien.

 Es gab viele Fragen, die mir im Kopf herum schwirrten. Zum einen fragte ich mich, warum ich die Knochen meiner Finger sehen konnte, aber trotzdem keine Schmerzen fühlte. Ich wusste, dass das eine zum anderen nicht passte, auch wenn ich nicht sagen konnte, warum. Ich wusste vieles: Ich verstand die Wesenheiten um mich herum, ich konnte mit ihnen sprechen, wenn ich gewollt hätte, ich konnte lesen, was auf den halb verrotteten, hölzernen Schildern an Speisen und Tränken angeboten wurde, und ich war mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich sogar schreiben konnte. Allerdings verstand ich nicht, wie jemand ohne Arme und nur noch aus Knochen bestehend umher wandeln konnte, und dasselbe galt für Personen mit Löchern in ihren Köpfen. Etwas in mir sagte, dass solch eine Wunde tödlich sein musste &#8211; genauso wie das Loch in meiner Brust.

 »Genug gespielt?«

 Ich riss meinen Kopf nach oben. Einige Halswirbel knackten rebellierend auf, Sehnen ächzten und knarrten wie das morsche Holz der Taverne, sobald der Wind dagegen drückte. Eine von ihnen, die besonders wehleidig geklungen hatte, riss einfach und schnellte wie eine Peitsche hervor, um dann, einen Riss in meinem Hals hinterlassend, an eben jenem zu baumeln. 

 Vor mir, in einer langen schwarzen Kutte gekleidet und das Gesicht von einer Kapuze versteckt, stand eine hoch aufragende Gestalt. Sie musste noch zwei bis drei Fuß größer als ich sein. Ihre nur noch von Haut überspannten Hände hatten sich auf eine der Stuhllehnen gelegt und trommelten ungeduldig auf das Holz ein.

 Mein Blick schoss wie von selbst in jede Ecke des Schankraums, kundschaftete die beste Route aus, die ich einschlagen konnte. Ich brauchte dafür vielleicht zwei, drei Sekunden, in denen ich weder etwas fühlte noch etwas dachte. Die Welt um mich herum wurde schwarz, nur noch an den Stellen beleuchtet, die ich für meine eben ersonnene, hastige Flucht eingeplant hatte. Kaum dass ich sie vor meinem inneren Auge hatte, sprang ich auf.

	Beinahe gleichzeitig drückte mich eine Hand unsanft wieder zurück auf den Stuhl. Die Gestalt war wie aus dem Nichts neben mir aufgetaucht. Das flackernde Licht der Kerze, die auf dem Tisch stand, offenbarte einen breiten, von faulen Zähnen bestückten Mund, der mich unter der Kapuze heraus angrinste. »Oh nein, mein Freund, du bleibst hier. Ich habe mit dir zu reden.«

 Ihre Stimme war alt, merkwürdig piepsig und klang wie das Fiepen einer Ratte. Sie schien keine einzelne Höhe halten zu können, sondern sprang ständig auf und ab, was ihr unwillkürlich einen komischen, fast schon wahnsinnigen Eindruck verschaffte. Dennoch hatte sie einen gebieterischen Unterton an sich, der absolut keine Widerrede duldete. Ich konnte spüren, wie meine Gesichtsmuskeln zu zucken begannen, blieb stumm und antwortete mit einem verängstigten Nicken.

 »Gut.« Mit einer raschen Handbewegung schob sich die Gestalt einen der Stühle zurecht und setzte sich mir gegenüber hin. »Du bist gerade erst auferstanden, das ist nicht zu übersehen. Frischfleisch,« ein raues, freudloses Lachen drang aus ihr hervor, »ist oftmals besser als das alte vergammelte, das es hier zuhauf gibt.« Sie zeigte auf die Untoten am Tresen und fuhr mit unverhohlener Abneigung fort: »Schau sie dir nur an&#8230; allesamt versoffene Schwachköpfe, die das letzte bisschen, was sie an Hirn übrig hatten, auch noch vernichten.«

 Eine kurze Pause entstand, bis ich eifrig nickte. Wieder erschien das Grinsen auf dem Mund, das für mich eher bedrohend denn beruhigend wirkte. »Aber Kerlchen wie du&#8230; ihr seid vorsichtig. Warst ganz schön schnell gerade, dafür, dass du erst seit kurzem wieder unter den Lebenden weilst. Hast gleich nach einem Fluchtweg Ausschau gehalten, dich in die dunkelste Ecke verkrochen, wo Wandelnde wie du nicht erwartet werden. Das gefällt mir.«

 Eine der Hände griff unter den Umhang. Instinktiv rutschte ich mitsamt meinem Stuhl ein Stück weiter zurück, ohne dabei auch nur ein Geräusch zu verursachen, und beobachtete angespannt bis panisch, wie sich die Finger unter dem Stoff bewegten. Ein weiteres, heiseres Lachen ertönte unter der Kapuze. »Ja, gut so&#8230; erwarte immer das Schlimmste. Gute Einstellung, mein Freund. Genau die richtige für einen kleinen Auftrag.«

 Die Hand tauchte mit einem Brief und einem kleinen Beutelchen wieder auf. Beides landete in hohem Bogen auf dem Tisch, wobei sich die Verschnürung des Lederbeutels löste und einige kupferne sowie eine silberne Münze heraus kullerten. »Dieser Wisch muss nach Brill, einem Dorf nördlich von Undercity. Wenn du der Straße folgst, kommst du innerhalb von drei Sonnenumläufen direkt dorthin. Ich zahle dir einen Teil der Belohnung, den Rest gibt es bei Abgabe des Briefs. Der Empfänger steht drauf.«

 Ohne überhaupt auf mein Einverständnis zu warten, erhob sich mein Gegenüber wieder und schob den Stuhl ordentlich unter den Tisch, bevor er eher beiläufig hinzu fügte: »Du hast eine Woche Zeit. Wenn ich dich in vier Sonnenumläufen noch immer hier herumhängen sehe, bist du tot &#8211; und zwar endgültig, verstanden?«

 Ich starrte die Gestalt an, während ich zaghaft nickte.

 »Gut.« Mit einem letzten Grinsen wandte sie sich um und schritt zielstrebig auf den Ausgang zu, um in die Nacht zu verschwinden.

 Verdattert starrte ich die quietschende Tür an, die sich wieder geschlossen hatte. Einen Moment später betrachtete ich den Geldbeutel und die offen daliegenden Münzen, nur um mir der gierigen Blicke einiger Untoter gewahr zu werden, von denen nicht wenige bereits aufstanden und langsam auf mich zukamen. Ohne auch nur eine Sekunde länger zu warten, stopfte ich hastig das Silber und Kupfer in den Lederbeutel zurück, grabschte nach dem Pergament und steckte beides zusammen in meine Hosentasche.

 Dann sprang ich auf und rannte los. Augenblicklich kam Bewegung in die Taverne: etliche Rufe, einige davon verächtlich, einige bedrohlich klingend, schallten mir hinterher, und das Trampeln von Füßen auf dem Boden hätte einer attackierenden Armee gehören können. Verzweifelt umrundete ich einige Tische, schlug meine geplante Fluchtroute ein und wich etlichen Händen aus, die Teile meiner rissigen Lederkleidung erhaschten und sie halb zerfetzten, als ich mich losriss. Das Fluchen der Betrogenen wurde noch lauter, sie schrien nach Bier und Geld, alle wirr durcheinander, bis ich mich, endlich bei ihr angekommen, gegen die Tavernentür schmiss, die unter lautem Krachen aus der Verankerung riss und mitsamt mir auf dem Boden landete. Irgendwie schaffte ich es dabei, mich schwungvoll und sogar ein wenig elegant abzurollen, stand nur einen Wimpernschlag später wieder auf den Beinen und rannte weiter. Mein Blick raste panisch die Straße entlang und entdeckte eine Gasse, in die der am Himmel stehende Mond nicht einzudringen vermochte. 

 Ohne noch länger zu überlegen, bog ich ein und raste an Müllhaufen, verrotteten Holzkisten und quiekenden Ratten vorbei. Kaum dass ich in die nächste Gasse hinein raste, konnte ich hinter mir schon die Meute von besoffenen Leichen vernehmen, die sich an meine Fersen geheftet hatte und das bisschen Geld, das ich bekommen hatte, auch noch an sich reißen wollten. Hastig rannte ich den Weg entlang, bis sich plötzlich vor mir einige alte Kisten aufstapelten, die ihrem Aussehen und dem Moosbewuchs nach schon eine sehr lange Zeit hier standen.

 Mit einem weiten Sprung landete ich auf einer von ihnen, ein zweiter Sprung brachte mich bis auf die Spitze. Dann, als ich mich mit dem letzten Sprung zum angrenzenden Dach katapultieren wollte, drang das Brechen und Krachen von splitterndem Holz an mein Ohr. Mit einem leisen Schrei sackte ich einen Fuß ab, bevor ich sprang, halb durch die Luft segelte und meine Fingerspitzen in die uralten Dachziegel vergrub, die unter dem Druck splitterten und auf mich hinab regneten. Verzweifelt krallte ich mich fest, ruderte mit den Füßen, bis ich sie irgendwie gegen die Wand bekam, und kraxelte panisch nach oben. Gerade, als ich mich über den Rand des Daches schwang, konnte ich die lauten Rufe meiner Verfolger vernehmen, wie sie in die Gasse unter mir eindrangen und nach mir suchten. Ich traute mich nicht, auch nur einen einzigen Atemzug zu nehmen, bis ich sie nicht mehr hören konnte. Erst dann wagte ich es, kurz über die Ziegel hinweg nach unten zu schauen.

 Die Gasse lag leer und friedlich da, abgesehen von den trügerischen Kisten, die nun beinahe schon zu Staub zerfallen waren. Es schien ein Wunder zu sein, dass sie mich überhaupt so lange hatten tragen können.

 So leise wie nur irgendwie möglich setzte ich mich wieder hin und lehnte mich mit einem erleichterten Seufzen zurück. Es war Nacht, und der Mond versteckte sich hinter Wolken, die er nicht zu durchdringen vermochte. Obwohl mich die alles verschlingende Dunkelheit umgab, konnte ich trotzdem ohne Mühe meinen Geldbeutel sehen. Auch die Münzen, die sich darin befanden, blieben kein Geheimnis für mich. 

 Verärgert steckte ich ihn wieder ein. Dem verdammten Beutel, verbunden mit dem Unbekannten aus der Taverne, und meiner eigenen Verschwiegenheit hatte ich es zu verdanken, dass ich auf einem Hausdach saß, von dem ich mich aus lauter Angst vor den anderen Tavernenbesucher nicht mehr herunter traute. Ich konnte nicht mehr in die Taverne zurück gehen, um herauszufinden, in welcher Richtung dieses Brill eigentlich lag. Ich konnte nicht einmal mehr die Gasse in der gleichen Richtung verlassen, in der ich in sie hinein gerannt war, um mich wenigstens ein bisschen zu orientieren. Einige von den Leichen hatten sich womöglich dort versteckt und hielten Wache, um mich auszurauben, sobald ich dort auftauchte.

 Die Stimmen der Untoten, wie sie sich nannten, waren inzwischen zu einem leisen Raunen geworden, das fast nicht mehr bei mir ankam, abgesehen von den Schreien einiger, die auf ihrer Suche nach meiner Börse näher an mein Versteck heran kamen. Trotz der Ruhe traute ich dem Frieden nicht. Meine Verfolger hatten alles stehen und liegen lassen, um an die paar Münzen zu gelangen, die ich mit mir umher trug, und sie würden wohl nicht einfach so wieder aufgeben. Die Belohnung, die ich für meinen Botengang bekam, musste geradezu fürstlich sein, wenn sie so sehr darauf versessen waren.

 Nachdem ich mich ein weiteres Mal vergewissert hatte, dass tatsächlich niemand in der Nähe war, krabbelte ich vorsichtig und beinahe lautlos von dem Dach herunter und landete auf der festgetretenen Erde. Reichlich unsicher schaute ich die Gasse auf und ab, bis ich mich entschied, mein Glück in jener Richtung zu suchen, in welche meine Verfolger gerannt waren. Womöglich hatten sie inzwischen doch noch ihre Jagd aufgegeben und waren jetzt auf dem Weg zurück zur Taverne, hoffentlich auf einer breiteren Straße, falls es überhaupt eine gab. In jedem Fall würde es für mich besser sein, so weit wie nur möglich von dem Gasthaus fort zu kommen, anstatt wieder darauf zuzugehen.

 Die Gassen schienen kein Ende zu nehmen. Während ich immer weiter in sie vordrang, dachte ich darüber nach, was ich als nächstes tun sollte. Der Auftrag, den man mir in die Hand gedrückt hatte, musste ich wohl oder übel ausführen, oder zumindest aus diesem Dorf voll abartiger und unseliger Kreaturen herausfinden, damit mich mein Auftraggeber nicht aufschlitzen konnte. Womöglich würde es tatsächlich das Beste sein, nach Brill zu gehen &#8211; wo auch immer das liegen mochte &#8211; und den Brief dort abzugeben, um mir keine weiteren Probleme aufzuhalsen.

 Vorsichtig ging ich auf eine Biegung zu, die sich vor mir anbahnte, und spähte um die Ecke. Überrascht trat ich vollständig herum und betrachtete die riesigen, knorrigen Bäume, die vor mir aufragten und ihre kahlen Äste triumphierend dem Himmel entgegen streckten, als wollten sie zeigen, dass sie auch nur mit kärglichem Sonnenlicht und wenigen Blättern zurecht kamen. Die Rinde war von grau-brauner Farbe und sah aus, als wäre sie hart genug, um den tödlichsten Naturgewalten standzuhalten. Bei einigen waren Spuren von Äxten und Beilen zu sehen, die nutzlos gegen das Holz geschlagen und fast keinen Schaden angerichtet hatten. Der Mond, nun endlich zwischen den Wolken hervorgebrochen, schien gütig auf den Ausläufer des Waldes hinab, und sein Licht drang durch die kahlen Kronen bis auf den Boden hinab, wo das altbekannte verdorrte Gras herrschte.

 Fasziniert trat ich ein paar Schritte auf die Bäume zu und sah dann abschätzend zurück auf die Siedlung, die ich gerade verlies. Ich hatte den Brief und Geld bei mir, einen Auftrag, und Ärger in dem Dorf hinter mir. Meine Entscheidung, was ich zu tun hatte, stand innerhalb eines Sekundenbruchteils fest.

 Mit einem schmalen, verbitterten Lächeln ging ich los und trat unter den Schutz der Bäume, die mich regelrecht zu begrüßen schienen. Ihre Äste knarrten freudig auf und der Wind raschelte leise und geheimnisvoll in den wenigen Blättern, die noch an ihnen hingen. Dann jedoch heulte ein Tier auf, aus weiter Ferne, etwas, das sich zumindest ein wenig wie ein Wolf anhörte, nur viel blutrünstiger und gefährlicher. Was auch immer es war, es zollte wohl dem Mond seinen Tribut und ließ mir die Haare zu Berge stehen.

 Als ich das erste Knacken um mich herum wahr nahm, war es schon fast zu spät. Abrupt blieb ich stehen und spähte mit weiten Augen in das Zwielicht zwischen den Bäumen hinein. Es dauerte nur wenige Sekunden, bis ich schleppende Bewegungen ausmachen konnte, die allesamt auf mich zu kamen. Im nächsten Moment erkannte ich auch, was es war: Untote. Langsam dahin schreitende, teilweise kriechende Untote, mit fahlen Gesichtern, leeren Augen und Resten von rohen Fleischbrocken zwischen den blutverschmierten Zähnen. Ihre Hände streckten sich gierig aus, in ihren Mienen regte sich etwas, das schwach an Freude erinnerte.

 Voller Entsetzen wich ich zurück. So dumpf und dumm die Wesen auch aussahen, sie erkannten sofort, dass ich mich zur Flucht wandte. Eines von ihnen, das noch alle Gliedmaßen besaß, torkelte augenblicklich auf mich zu, fauchte dabei wie ein wildes Tier und durchschnitt mit seinen klauenartigen Händen die Luft in dem Versuch, mich aufzureißen.

 Mehr Überzeugung brauchten meine Beine nicht mehr, um wie von selbst loszurennen. Das Stöhnen, Fauchen und unmenschliche Schreien hinter mir wurde lauter, als sich nicht mehr betrunkene, sondern hungrige Untote an meine Fersen hefteten. Ich erkannte jedoch trotz meiner angsterfüllten Flucht schnell, dass diese wandelnden Leichen bei aller ihrer Raserei und blinden Fresssucht nicht mit einem einzigen Funken Verstand vorgingen. Davon abgesehen, dass keines von den schlurfenden Wesen schneller war als ich, verfolgten sie mich in einem Haufen von sich drängenden und schiebenden Leibern und behinderten sich so gegenseitig, anstatt sich aufzuteilen und mich mit ihrer zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit einzufangen. Es dauerte nicht lange, bis die ersten von ihnen, jene ohne Beine, zurück blieben, dann jene ohne Arme und schließlich alle stehen blieben, um mir mit offenen Mäulern und in der Finsternis gespenstisch weiß leuchtenden Augen hinterher zu starren. Im Gegensatz zu ihnen raste ich weiter in den Wald hinein, immer wieder einen raschen Blick über meine Schulter werfend, um mich zu vergewissern, dass sie tatsächlich ihre Verfolgung abgebrochen hatten. Erst, als ich keines der leuchtenden Augenpaare mehr zwischen den mächtigen Baumstämmen hindurch erkennen konnte, traute ich mich, wieder etwas langsamer zu gehen und dabei zu versuchen, so leise wie nur irgendwie möglich voran zu kommen. Ich hatte zumindest etwas dazugelernt: Ab sofort hielt ich meinen Blick immer erhoben und nie nur auf den Boden gerichtet, spitzte meine Ohren und zuckte bei jedem Geräusch panisch zusammen, sofort bereit, eine erneute Flucht anzutreten.

 Je weiter ich kam, desto mächtiger wurden die Bäume. Sie waren riesig, groß genug, um ein ganzes Boot aus einem einzigen, ausgehöhlten Stamm zu fertigen. Die Rinde bestand aus verschiedenen, anormal großen Segmenten, die sich aneinander fügten und nur durch hauchfeine Risse voneinander zu unterscheiden waren. Ich stellte mir vor, wie eine Axt beinahe wirkungslos auf eines dieser Segmente traf, und überlegte mir gleich darauf, ob sich aus einem der Rindenteile nicht auch ein Schild basteln ließe. Die nächste Zeit meiner Wanderung verbrachte ich damit, den Boden nach einem passenden Stück abzusuchen. Meine Suche war schließlich von Erfolg gekrönt, als ich ein etwa armlanges, unförmiges Rindenstück aufsammelte und es abschätzend betrachtete. Es war beinahe federleicht, doch schien sehr widerstandsfähig zu sein, wie ich es bisher von den Bäumen gesehen hatte. Ich legte eine kleine Rast ein, setzte mich mit dem Rücken an einen der Bäume und verbrachte meine Zeit damit, von meiner Lederrüstung einen halb weghängenden Streifen abzureißen und ihn irgendwie an der Innenseite meines Rindenschilds zu befestigen. Enttäuscht stelle ich fest, dass diese Arbeit nicht ohne weiteres vonstatten gehen würde, solange ich kein Werkzeug hatte, um wenigstens ein Loch in den Schild zu bohren.

 Ein kurzes, leises Stöhnen direkt neben meinem Ohr ließ mich erstarren. Langsam wandte ich meinen Kopf und blickte in das ausdruckslose Gesicht eines der Untoten, die mich vorhin verfolgt hatten. Der faulige Atem aus seinem Mund war selbst von meiner Nase noch wahrnehmbar, und die Augen waren leere, weiße Flächen, die sich dort hingesetzt hatten, wo vorher Augäpfel gewesen waren.

 Dann, ohne irgendeine Vorwarnung, riss er sein Maul auf und sprang nach vorne, als wollte er mein Gesicht abbeißen. Vor Panik schreiend streckte ich meine Arme schützend vor mich und erwischte tatsächlich den Kopf des Untoten, der wütend zuschnappte und mit ungeheurer Kraft versuchte, seine faulenden Zähne in mein Fleisch zu versenken.

 Mit einem weiteren Ruck kam mir das abscheuliche Mundwerk so nahe, dass ich die Maden sehen konnte, die sich durch die Zunge der vermodernden Leiche bohrten. Voller Angst verschloss ich die Augen, innerlich bereit, gleich ungeheure Schmerzen zu verspüren, wenn sich das Wesen über meinen Körper hermachte.

 Ein blaues, alles überstrahlendes Leuchten drang mit einem Schlag durch meine Augenlider hindurch. Das Schnappen und Schnaufen des Untoten verstummte, ebenso wie sein Druck gegen meine Hand. Im nächsten Moment hörte ich einen dumpfen Aufschlag, und das Licht verschwand so plötzlich, wie es gekommen war.

 Zögerlich, voller Ungewissheit, was gerade geschehen war, öffnete ich die Augen.

 Der Untote lag, Arme und Beine von sich gestreckt, vor mir auf dem Boden. Schwarze Höhlen starrten gen Himmel, das Maul war noch immer halb geöffnet, bewegte sich jetzt jedoch nicht mehr. Nicht ein einziges Zucken ging von dem Leichnam aus, der mich gerade noch hatte verspeisen wollen. Die Klauenhände waren verkrampft und zu Fäusten geballt, so sehr, dass sich die spitzen Finger in das Fleisch gebohrt hatten und ein dunkler, ekelerregender Saft aus den Wunden hervor quoll.

 Gleichzeitig fühlte ich mich wundersam erfrischt, als wären meine Kräfte wiederhergestellt. Obwohl ich weder Durst noch Hunger spürte, waren meine Beine doch langsamer geworden und jeder Schritt etwas beschwerlicher, auch wenn ich keine Schmerzen spürte. Jetzt jedoch fühlte ich mich geradezu wie neu geboren.

 Mein Hochgefühl verschwand gleich wieder, als ich einen weiteren Blick auf das nun endgültig tote Wesen warf. Wo eines von ihnen war, konnten andere nicht weit sein. Hastig sprang ich auf und wollte schon loslaufen, als mir der rostzerfressene Dolch auffiel, den der Untote an einem alten, vermodernden Gürtel trug. Ohne noch lange zu überlegen, schnappte ich ihn mir und rannte dann, so schnell mich meine Füße trugen, tiefer in den Wald hinein.


----------



## the chinese (1. Mai 2011)

Da haste aber erstmal alles umgekrempelt was? 
na dann auf ein neues!


----------



## Albra (2. Mai 2011)

ahja.. es geht also wieder los/weiter.. whatever.. 
na schaun wir mal wie lang es diesmal wird bevor du überarbeitest


----------



## the chinese (12. Juni 2011)

Ich bleib einfach mal etwas hartnäckig....^^


----------



## Al Fifino (21. Juni 2011)

Sorry, dass es so lange gedauert hat... Erster Monat Arbeit hat mehr geschlaucht als gedacht, und als das Kapitel endlich fertig war, ist unser Internet in den Streik getreten.

@Albra: Ich glaube da ein wenig Enttäuschung rauszuhören. Verständlich, aber wenn Du eine Geschichte schreibst, mit der Du mehr und mehr unzufrieden bist, bis zu einem Punkt, an dem Du einfach nicht mehr weitermachen willst - ich glaube, Du hättest dich ähnlich entschieden wie ich. 

_____


*Kapitel 2 – Die Reise nach Brill*

 Einige Stunden mussten vergangen sein, seitdem ich der Kreatur entronnen war. Ich zitterte noch immer ein wenig, wenn ich nur an das Mundwerk dachte, das sich beinahe in mich verbissen hätte, aber dennoch schaffte ich es irgendwie, mich soweit zu beruhigen, dass ich ruhigen Schrittes durch den Wald ging. Ein rascher Trab bedeutete Unachtsamkeit und unnötige Geräusche, und das bedeutete, dass ich wie ein dummer Trottel auf mich aufmerksam machte. Ich konnte nicht sagen, woher ich das wusste, aber es schien mir recht einleuchtend zu sein.

 Worüber ich mich noch immer wunderte, war meine neu erweckten Lebenskräfte, die mich aufmerksam werden ließen, kraftvoll und voller Elan. Ich konnte mir keinen Reim aus ihnen machen, wusste nicht, woher sie kamen, und auch nicht, was es für ein blaues Licht gewesen war, das mich gerettet hatte.

 Ab und an lichteten sich die Bäume zu einer kleinen Lichtung, in der meistens praktisch nichts stand und die nur von verdorrtem Gras bewachsen war. Einmal schlängelte sich ein kleiner Bach voll trüben, schlierigen Wassers vorbei, das alles andere als genießbar aussah. Tiere ließen sich nicht blicken, als hätten sie Angst davor, nachts heraus zu kommen, oder als gäbe es schlichtweg keine. Der gesamte Wald war inzwischen von einer gespenstischen Stille erfüllt, die nur von den Geräuschen meiner vorsichtigen Schritte unterbrochen wurden. Auch der typische Geruch von feuchter Erde und Moos hatte deutlich nachgelassen. Er war nicht weg, aber schien sich mit jedem Schritt, den ich weiter ging, zu verändern.

 Irgendwann, als ich wieder einmal auf einer Lichtung angekommen war und freien Blick auf den Himmel hatte, fiel mir auf, dass der Mond verschwunden war und es über den Baumwipfeln langsam heller wurde. Erste Sonnenstrahlen drangen nur zaghaft durch die giftgrünen Wolken, als trauten sie sich nicht so recht, auf die Erde zu scheinen. Ich kümmerte mich nicht weiter darum und versuchte stattdessen, einen Weg in dem Wald ausfindig zu machen. Während meiner Wanderung war ich zwar des Öfteren auf alten Pfaden gelandet, aber allesamt waren überwuchert und verwachsen gewesen. Nach dem, was ich über die Stadt Brill erfahren hatte, musste sie jedoch einigermaßen gut besucht sein, und somit schieden diese Wege allesamt wieder aus. 

 Die Sonne war bereits bis zum Zenit gestiegen, als ich endlich auf eine Straße traf, die keinen aufgegebenen Eindruck machte. Stattdessen wies der festgetretene Boden regen Gebrauch auf, was ich nicht zuletzt an eingebrannten Hufformen und unförmige Fußspuren, vielleicht dreimal so groß wie meine, erkannte. Ich war beim Anblick dieser Spuren eine Weile lang versucht, mich erneut ins Unterholz zu schlagen, verwarf den Gedanken dann aber wieder. Falls ich den verdammten Brief abliefern wollte, würde ich wohl oder übel der Straße folgen müssen. Brill musste die nächste größere Ortschaft sein, und ich hielt es für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der Weg sogar direkt dorthin führte. Solch eine Chance konnte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.

 Allerdings verdreifachte ich auch meine Vorsicht. Ich warf in unregelmäßigen Abständen Blicke über die Schulter, um mich zu vergewissern, dass ich noch immer alleine war. Ich hielt den rostigen Dolch, meine einzige Waffe, immer griffbereit, auch wenn ich nicht vorhatte, ihn einzusetzen. All meine Muskeln waren angespannt, damit ich beim kleinsten Anzeichen von Gefahr wie ein verschrecktes Kaninchen fliehen konnte.

 Nach einiger Zeit, in der nichts geschah und ich bei jedem knackenden Ast mit riesigen, angsterfüllten Augen herumwirbelte, nur um die Straße und die Bäume zu sehen, fing ich an, mich wieder ein wenig zu entspannen. Wo auch immer der hirnlose Untote hergekommen war, das Gebiet musste schon etliche Meilen hinter mir liegen. Von wilden Tieren gab es keine Spur, auch wenn ich sie immer wieder hören konnte und glaubte, einige von ihnen zwischen Gebüschen und Sträuchern hin und her hetzen zu sehen. In jedem Fall schienen sie nicht auf eine Konfrontation aus zu sein, und das alleine war genug, um mich zufrieden zu stellen. 

 Ich stellte schnell fest, dass mir Dinge wie Müdigkeit, Hunger, Durst und ständige Schweigsamkeit nicht mehr viel anzuhaben vermochten. Mein Magen knurrte nicht, meine Zunge wurde weder taub noch klebte sie an meinem Gaumen, meine Augen huschten noch immer so wachsam wie zu Beginn meiner Wanderschaft von einem Straßenrand zum anderen, und die Stille schien eher angenehm, als dass sie mir aufs Gemüt geschlagen hätte. Obwohl stets ein mulmiges Gefühl in meiner Magengegend blieb und ich den Eindruck hatte, als wäre die Natur um mich herum krank und im Sterben liegend, gefiel sie mir doch, vielleicht gerade wegen ihrer unheimlichen Stille. Je mehr ich darüber nachdachte, desto schöner kamen mir die sich windenden und in den Himmel streckenden Bäume vor, obwohl sie oftmals kahl waren oder nur von aschfahlen Blättern bedeckt wurden. Je mehr ich einen Blick auf die manchmal rissige, meistens von gräulichem Gras bedeckte Erde warf, desto verbundener fühlte ich mich ihr gegenüber.

 Nach einer Weile, in der die Sonne sich bereits wieder dem Zenit entgegen neigte, kramte ich in einem Anflug von Neugier den Brief hervor und betrachtete ihn eingehend. Der Umschlag war vollkommen schmucklos aus billigem Pergament gefertigt, und ich hegte keinen Zweifel daran, dass das Gleiche auf den Inhalt zutraf. Die Worte waren mit irgendeiner Tinte geschrieben worden, von der ich in dem schwächer werdenden Licht nicht ausmachen konnte, ob es sich tatsächlich um Tinte oder nicht vielleicht doch um etwas anderes handelte. Sie war von winzigen Rissen durchzogen und sah aus, als würde sie bald abblättern. Vielleicht war auch das der Grund gewesen, warum ich mich so beeilen musste. Andererseits hätte dann auch mein Auftraggeber den Brief selbst überbringen können. Wie ich es auch drehte und wendete, der gefährliche Botengang wollte keinen rechten Sinn ergeben, zumal dann nicht, wenn der Brief tatsächlich heil ankommen sollte. Man drückte ein wichtiges Dokument nicht einfach in die Hände eines wildfremden… Untoten, von dessen Fähigkeiten man nichts wusste.

 Etwas in mir schien zufrieden zu nicken, doch das Gefühl verflog wieder so schnell, wie es gekommen war.

 Als die Nacht über mich hereinbrach, fing auch wieder das Heulen der Wölfe an. Es stammte jedoch nicht von normalen Wölfen, dessen war ich mir sicher. Auch wenn ich nicht sagen konnte, wer ich war, schienen doch einige Dinge in mir verhaftet geblieben zu sein, etwa die Sprache, mit der ich mich mit den anderen Untoten hatte unterhalten können. Diese Wesen klangen nicht wie die freiheitsliebenden Tiere, an die ich mich erinnerte. Sie klangen gequält und wütend, voller Lust auf Blut und Tod. Zu meiner unendlichen Erleichterung kamen ihre langgezogenen Rufe immer von weit her zu mir, sie hielten sich also nicht in meiner unmittelbaren Nähe auf. Jedes Mal, wenn sie doch ein wenig näher zu kommen schienen, rasten meine Augen von Baumstamm zu Baumstamm, und obwohl finstere Nacht herrschte, vermochte ich doch die Dunkelheit mit meinem Blick zu durchdringen, zumindest gut genug, um schemenhafte Schatten auszumachen. Allerdings handelte es sich bei ihnen stets nur um im sanften Wind raschelnde Gebüsche, die in meiner Fantasie schnell die Formen von blutrünstigen Bestien annahmen.

 Plötzlich stach ein rot leuchtendes Augenpaar zwischen den Blättern hervor. Als wäre mein Körper in Stein verwandelt worden, blieb ich abrupt stehen. Die Augen fixierten mich, wurden für einen Moment zu winzigen Schlitzen, bevor das Wesen lauthals knurrend und kläffend aus den Zweigen hervor brach und auf mich zustürzte.

 Schreiend vor Angst wirbelte ich herum, raste auf den nächstbesten Baum zu, sprang ab, bekam einen tief hängenden Ast zu fassen und zog mich innerhalb eines Zwinkerns an ihm hinauf, nur um einige weitere Äste zu erklimmen. Das Tier sprang ebenso wie ich ab, segelte halb durch die Luft und verbiss sich dann in den Ast, dort, wo gerade eben noch mein Fuß gewesen war. Als es bemerkte, dass es sein eigentliches Ziel verfehlt hatte, ließ es los, rannte wie von Sinnen um den Baum herum, kratzte an der harten Rinde und ließ mich nicht eine Sekunde aus den Augen.

 Mein Atem ging schwer, obwohl ich keinerlei Erschöpfung spürte. Vielleicht war es ein Mittel, um meiner Angst Herr zu werden, denn je schneller und schwerer ich atmete, desto ruhiger schien ich zu werden. Irgendwann, als das Knurren und Kratzen noch immer nicht nachließ, hatte ich mich wieder soweit unter Kontrolle, dass ich einige klare Gedanken fassten konnte. Einen Fuß auf die Erde zu setzen, solange der Bastard-Wolf dort unten auf mich wartete, war unmöglich. Ich hatte aber nur meinen rostigen Dolch, mit dem ich mich hätte verteidigen können, und ich wusste noch nicht einmal, wie man richtig damit umging. Bei der Hast, in die ich jedes Mal ausbrach, wenn etwas Gefährliches auf mich zukam, hatte ich mehr Angst davor, mich selbst zu verletzen, als Hoffnung darauf, meinen Feind zu vertreiben.

 Nach einigen Sekunden bemerkte ich, dass meine Hand leer war. Voller Entsetzen starrte ich auf die knöchernen Finger, öffnete und schloss sie immer wieder, nur um das Fehlen des kleinen Messers zu erkennen. Hastig suchte ich einen festen Halt, beugte mich ein wenig nach vorne und starrte angestrengt in die Dunkelheit um die Baumwurzeln herum. Das wolfsähnliche Wesen rannte gerade ein weiteres Mal unter mir vorbei, jaulte dann aber lautstark auf, als es in die rostige, am Boden liegende Klinge trat. Vor irrsinniger Wut schnaubend, packte das Tier die Waffe mit seinen Zähnen, kaute zuerst darauf herum, bis es das Messer in einem weiten Bogen in die Finsternis warf.

 Die rot leuchtenden Augen bohrten sich direkt in die meinen, gerade, als ich dabei war, nach unten zu klettern und zu fliehen, während das Wesen abgelenkt war. Ich erstarrte mitten in der Bewegung, unfähig, meinen Blick abzuwenden. Fast schien es, als wüsste das Tier, dass es gerade in meinen Dolch getreten war. Ein tiefes Grollen drang aus der Kehle des Hundes, und anstatt wieder um den Baum herumzurennen, legte er sich direkt davor und starrte mich mit einem hasserfüllten, angsterregenden Blick an.

 Ohne lange darüber nachzudenken, kletterte ich hastig wieder den Baum hinauf und setzte mich auf einen starken Ast, der mein Gewicht problemlos tragen konnte. Die wenigen Sekunden, in denen meine Flucht womöglich gelückt hätte, waren vergangen. Stattdessen beobachtete mich die Bestie jetzt wie ein Schießhund und verfolgte jede meiner Bewegungen.

 Verzweifelt versuchte ich, den Hund abzulenken, indem ich einige kleine Äste abbrach und weit in das Gebüsch schleuderte. Als ein Wurf missglückte und der Ast von den Blättern meines eigenen Baumes abgefangen wurde, fiel er dem Wesen direkt auf den Schädel. Aber anstatt erschrocken aufzuspringen und jaulend das Weite zu suchen, verengten sich nur die blutrünstigen roten Augen zu kleinen Schlitzen, und das tiefe Grollen drang wieder bis zu mir hoch.

 Allerdings wurde es dieses Mal erwidert.

 Die Stimme, die aus der Finsternis drang, klang nicht wie die eines Tieres, sondern fast schon menschlich, wenn auch viel grobschlächtiger und brutaler als alles, was ich jemals gehört hatte. Angst machte sich erneut in mir breit, soweit sie nicht schon von mir Besitz ergriffen hatte; aber selbst der Hund schien nervös zu werden, denn er stand zögerlich auf und schnüffelte in der Luft herum, um dann versuchsweise ein weiteres Mal zu knurren.

 Wie aus dem Nichts brachen Büsche auseinander, und eine riesenhafte Gestalt walzte auf den Baum zu. In der Dunkelheit konnte ich nicht viel erkennen, aber der Kopf des Angreifers schien geradezu winzig im Gegensatz zum Körper zu sein. Arme, so dick wie junge Baumstämme, streckten sich nach dem Bastard-Wolf aus, der jaulend die Flucht ergreifen wollte, den Fängen jedoch nicht mehr entkam. Kaum dass der Riese das Tier gepackt hatte, krachte es mit voller Wucht gegen meinen Baum, und während ich mich noch an den Ästen festklammerte, hörte ich schockiert, wie das Holz erst wehleidig knarzte, dann brach und sich schließlich mein Hochposten zur Seite neigte. Mit einem verzweifelten Sprung katapultierte ich mich selbst ins Gras, landete dumpf auf dem Bauch, wobei meine Knochen genauso knirschten wie vorher das Holz, und spürte dann das Beben der Erde, als der mächtige Stamm aufschlug.

 Die Schmerzen, die ich verspürte, hielten sich in Grenzen, und nichts schien gebrochen zu sein. So schnell ich konnte, rappelte ich mich auf und schaffte es sogar, mich der neuen Gefahr zuzuwenden.

 Ich drehte mich gerade rechtzeitig um, um zu verfolgen, wie das Wesen den winselnden und jaulenden Hund nach oben hob und ihn dann, von einem Grunzen begleitet, gegen den nächsten Baumstamm warf. Das Krachen und Splittern der Knochen musste noch eine Meile weit zu hören gewesen sein, und der Bastard-Wolf verstummte abrupt und blieb als Haufen aus Fell und Fleisch liegen.

 Ich hatte genug gesehen. Ohne noch eine Sekunde länger zu zögern, wirbelte ich herum und rannte los.

 »Warten!«

 Ich konnte spüren, wie sich meine Gesichtszüge durch Angst und Überraschung zu einer Grimasse verzogen. Meine Schritte wurden zögerlich langsamer, bis ich den umgestürzten Baum erreicht hatte. Die Zurschaustellung der Macht des unbekannten Riesen, die vor mir lag, ließ mich meinen Fluchtplan noch einmal überdenken. Ich sprang behände ab und bekam einen Ast zu greifen, an dem ich mich auf den Stamm hochziehen konnte. Dort kauerte ich mich nieder, bereit, umgehend auf die andere Seite und in Sicherheit zu springen, falls ich doch noch davonlaufen musste.

 Das fremdartige Ungetüm war inzwischen näher gekommen, und ich konnte die Konturen allmählich besser wahrnehmen. Was auch immer es war, es schien von Menschenhand geschaffen zu sein. Nähte zogen sich über den gesamten, unförmigen Körper, der aus mehreren zufällig ausgewählten Leichenteilen bestand. Neben den beiden mächtigen Armen, die den Wolf mühelos umher geschleudert hatten, schaute noch ein dritter vom Rücken hervor, der bei weitem zierlicher war, allerdings eine scharfe und bösartig aussehende Sichel in der Hand hielt. Der Kopf des Monsters war klein, rund und kahl, und je näher es kam, desto besser konnte ich den unförmigen, breiten Mund und die winzigen Schweinsäuglein erkennen, die mich seltsamerweise mit einer mir unbekannten Vertrautheit anschauten. Selbst das Maul, von stumpfen Zähnen bewehrt, die wahrscheinlich jeden Knochen brechen konnten, verzog sich zu einem breiten, hässlichen Grinsen.

 »Du haben Hilfe gebraucht, kleiner Mann. Gordo deshalb gekommen, um zu helfen. Kleiner Mann jetzt in Sicherheit.«

 Ich brauchte einige Momente, um zu verstehen, was das Wesen mir da erklärte. Es war nicht so, als wären die Worte allzu schwer zu verstehen gewesen, obwohl sie aus einem zusammengeflickten Mund kamen, der nicht mehr seinem eigentlichen Besitzer gehörte. »Heißt das, du wolltest mich beschützen?«

 Mit einem dümmlichen Lächeln nickte der Riese eifrig. »Gordo sein Beschützer der Pfade von Tirisfal. Eigentlich Beschützer von Undercity, aber Gordo hat Auftrag bekommen. Gordo kann Auftrag nicht ausführen, weil Gordos Hände viel zu groß, um kleine Kräuter zu sammeln.«

 Auch wenn ich mir noch nicht vollkommen sicher war, so schien von der dümmlichen Gestalt mir gegenüber keinerlei Gefahr auszugehen, sondern eher das Gegenteil. »Was sind das für Kräuter?«, fragte ich vorsichtig nach.

 Gordo schaute mich daraufhin mit großen, freudigen Augen an. »Kleiner Mann helfen Gordo zu pflücken Kräuter? Gordo sehr dankbar!«

 Ich blinzelte den Fleischberg ein paar Mal an, bevor ich nicht anders konnte, als zu lächeln. So brutal und vernichtend das Wesen im Kampf auch gewesen war, umso mehr kam es mir jetzt wie ein kleines, unbeholfenes Kind vor, das einfach nur seine Sache richtig machen wollte. In gewisser Weise erinnerte es mich sogar ein wenig an mich selbst.

 »Ich muss nach Brill, Gordo. Glaubst du, du kannst mich dorthin führen, wenn wir deine Kräuter gesammelt haben?«

 »Brill auf dem Weg!«, brüllte die Monstrosität fröhlich heraus. »Kräuter überall am Weg! Komm, kleiner Mann, Gordo dich führen!« Und mit diesen Worten drehte sich das Ungetüm um und walzte den Weg zurück, den es gekommen war. Ich warf noch einen letzten Blick in den Wald hinein, der mir jetzt mehr denn je bedrohlich vorkam und den ich um alles in der Welt umgehen wollte, bevor ich von dem Stamm herunter sprang und dem Wesen folgte.

 Zu meiner Überraschung landeten wir nach ein paar Schritten auf einer mit alten Pflastersteinen ausgelegten Straße. Moos wuchs über etliche der kleinen Quader, und nicht wenige von ihnen fehlten und hinterließen Löcher, in denen sich ein Pferd die Beine brechen konnte. Eingebrannte Hufspuren im Gras neben der Straße zeugten davon, dass ich nicht der erste war, der darüber nachdachte. Andererseits konnte ich mir kein Pferd vorstellen, dessen Hufe solche Spuren hinterließen.

 Gordo wartete geduldig auf mich, und erst, als ich neben ihm auf der Straße stand, setzte er sich gemächlich in Bewegung. »Du müssen Augen haben auf Wegrand«, erklärte er mir ernst und betrachtete dabei selbst das Gras um uns herum. »Kräuter da wachsen. Sie leicht zu erkennen. Da!«

 Sein massiger Arm streckte sich aus und deutete auf eine Pflanze, die sich vom Gras durch die gezackte Form ihrer Blätter und der satten grünen Farbe abhob. Tatsächlich stellte sie einen der wenigen grünen Fleck dar, den es hier zu geben schien.

 Erst, nachdem ich mich ein paar Mal umgesehen hatte und mir sicher sein konnte, dass kein weiterer Wolf in der Nähe darauf wartete, mich zerfleischen zu können, ging ich raschen Schrittes hinüber, riss das Gewächs mitsamt den Wurzeln aus dem Boden und huschte dann wieder zu Gordo zurück. Dieser nahm die Pflanze freudestrahlend in Empfang. »Gute Arbeit, kleiner Mann. Du bestimmt bekommen Belohnung, genauso wie Gordo!«

 »Wer hat dir überhaupt den Auftrag gegeben, Gordo?«, fragte ich ihn neugierig, als wir weiter gingen. »Wer auch immer es war, muss doch wissen, dass deine Hände zu groß für solche Aufgaben sind.«

 Gordo schaute mich für einen Moment dümmlich an, lachte dann und erwiderte: »Jungapotheker Holland immer brauchen Düsterkraut für Experimente. Und Jungapotheker Holland wissen, dass Gordo holen Kräuter, also Gordo losgeschickt.«

 Ich nickte mit einem Lächeln und wurde dabei den Eindruck nicht los, dass dieses Ungetüm tatsächlich nur ein kleines Kind war – allerdings eines mit ungeheuren Armen und einer unheiligen Kraft. Zumindest stand es auf meiner Seite, und somit musste ich mir wohl keine Sorgen machen. Die Leidtragenden waren wohl vielmehr die Wölfe, die sich an meinem neuen Beschützer die Zähne ausbeißen würden.

 Wir folgten weiter dem Weg und stoppten nur ab und an, um ein Bündel des Krautes auszugraben, das Gordo mit seinen scharfen Augen erblickte und dann in eine winzig anmutende Hängetasche packte, die er um den Hals trug. Wir unterhielten uns dabei ein wenig, und ich erfuhr, dass er eine Monstrosität war, ein Ungetüm erschaffen von Nekromanten und Untoten zum Schutz ihrer Städte. Ich zweifelte nicht daran, dass diese Wachen gute Arbeit leisteten, sobald man ihnen erst einmal eingebläut hatte, was sie zu tun hatten. Ich versuchte auch, ihn ein wenig über Brill auszufragen, und stellte erstaunt fest, dass dieses dümmlich anmutende Wesen über ein ausgezeichnetes Gedächtnis verfügte. Er konnte mir alle wichtigen Persönlichkeiten des Dorfes nennen, etwa den Magistrat Sevren, den Bürgermeister, oder Morganus, den Stallmeister, der die Schattenrösser betreute. Außerdem nannte er mir noch eine Vielzahl von Verkäufern und Lehrern, die mich in allen möglichen Arten der Kampfkunst auszubilden vermochten, fügte aber hinzu, dass ich selbst wissen müsste, was ich könne. »Magier nicht sein Krieger, und Krieger nicht sein Magier«, sagte er dazu und grinste mich dabei breit an.

 »Und woher soll ich wissen, was ich bin?«, fragte ich Gordo mit zweifelndem Blick.

 »Gordo nicht wissen«, entgegnete er mir mit einer überraschten Miene. »Untote wissen, was sie waren, bevor untot geworden. Du nicht wissen?«

 Ich schüttelte nur den Kopf. Gordo betrachtete mich noch ein wenig, bevor er nur mit seinen massigen Schultern zuckte und fröhlich meinte: »Magistrat Sevren helfen. Er guter Untoter. Sehr griesgrämig, aber guter Untoter.«

 »Ich habe das Gefühl, dass alle Untoten sehr griesgrämig sind, Gordo. Ich bin noch keinem begegnet, der es nicht gewesen wäre.« Mit einigem Unmut erinnerte ich mich an das Schauspiel in der Taverne, das noch keinen Tag zurück lag.

 Gordo hingegen lachte zustimmend. »Du vielleicht haben Recht, kleiner Mann. Untoten sehr griesgrämig. Du erster sein, der zusammen mit Gordo lachen!«

 Ich konnte mir ein breites Grinsen nicht verkneifen. Gordo schien doch nicht so dumm zu sein, wie ich am Anfang gedacht hatte.

 Nach einigen Stunden fing es zu dämmern an. Die Sonne, die ich wage als helles, goldenes Licht in Erinnerung hatte, ging düster und nur zögerlich auf. Ihr Licht war weder golden noch hell, sondern hatte eine ungesunde Farbe und drang kaum durch die grünlichen Nebelschwaden, die wie dichte Wolken über dem Land zu hängen schienen. Die Monstosität nickte nur, als ich sie darauf ansprach. »Schon lange so sein. Tirisfal von Seuche befallen. Alles tot. Schön«, fügte sie noch mit einem Lächeln hinzu, das einer Grimasse gleichkam, doch ich verstand, was sie meinte. Ich fühlte mich den geknickten Bäumen verbunden, ebenso wie der trockenen, stellenweise kahlen Erde. Das Land schien zu sterben, und doch zu einer neuen Art von Leben zu erwachen.

 Der Weg wurde allmählich besser befestigt. Wo vorher noch vereinzelt Steine gefehlt hatten, lag das Kopfsteinpflaster nun makellos vor unseren Füßen, und wo vereinzelt noch Moos zu sehen war, stellte es keinen Vergleich mehr zu den teils überwucherten Wegen von vorher dar. Gordo deutete nach vorne und zeigte auf einige flackernde Punkte in der Ferne. »Brill.«

 Ich nickte stumm, aber auch mit einer gewissen Erleichterung. Der Wald um uns herum war lichter geworden und fing an, sich weiter auszudünnen, je näher wir dem Dorf kamen. Je weniger Bäume um uns herum standen, desto sicherer fühlte ich mich, da sich keine der Höllenhunde mehr in den Schatten verstecken konnten, ohne gesehen zu werden. Ab und an kam drang noch von weiten ein langgezogenes Heulen an unsere Ohren, allerdings nichts, was auch nur annähernd nahe geklungen hätte. Ich hatte wohl meine Reise unbeschadet überstanden.

 Plötzlich blieb Gordo neben mir stehen und schaute mich ernst an. »Ich wieder umdrehen«, brummte er und hob dabei die Hängetasche über den Kopf. »Du nehmen Kräuter und bringen sie Jungapotheker Holland.«

 Ich ergriff den Riemen der Tasche, als das Ungetüm sie mir reichte. »Und du?«

 »Ich zurück gehen und weiter sammeln. Jungapotheker Holland immer brauchen Kräuter.« Gordo wandte sich um und stampfte den Weg zurück, den wir gekommen waren, bis er noch einmal stehen blieb und mich mit seinem schiefen, unförmigen Mund und den Schweinsäuglein ansah. »Schön gewesen, kennenzulernen.«

 »Die Freude lag ganz auf meiner Seite.«

 »Du bringen Kräuter Jungapotheker Holland, dann ich dich nicht müssen töten.«

 Mit diesen Worten stampfte das Ungetüm weiter und ließ mich teils verwirrt, teils entsetzt und seltsamerweise auch ein bisschen belustigt zurück.


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Juni 2011)

Bis jetzt eine schöne Geschichte. Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Kapitel.


----------



## Albra (25. Juni 2011)

jaaa ne enttäuscht nicht nur stellt sich die frage wie lang es diesmal braucht bis du merkst das du den roten faden wieder verlierst 

und ähm ich werde mich hüten eine vermurkste geschichte zu überarbeiten davon ab hab ich gaar keine zeit für geschichtenschreiben ^^

aber ich muss sagen.. ich erkenne gewisse unterschiede zum ersten teil diese hier lehnt sich mehr an das precata-startgebiet der untoten an als das original
aber blümchen muss man glaube immernoch sammeln... und es sind immernoch die falschen ^^"


----------



## the chinese (28. Juli 2011)

Gehts hier auch irgentwann weiter?


----------



## Al Fifino (19. August 2011)

Irgendwann geht's immer weiter... und ja, ich hätte sehr viel früher schreiben können und müssen. In letzter Zeit habe ich einfach einen gewissen Durchhänger, aber vielleicht ist der ja mit diesem Kapitel endlich vorbei?

_____


*Kapitel 3 – Ein Haufen Toter und eine Verrückte*

Gordo war schon längst von den Bäumen verschluckt worden, als ich bei den stellenweise verbogenen Zäunen ankam, die den Anfang von Brill darstellten. Hinter ihnen reckten sich vereinzelt Statuen in die Höhe, manche ohne Köpfe oder Arme, andere nur mit kleinen Makeln wie einer fehlenden Nase. Sie alle hatten dramatische Posen angenommen, die Hände flehend gen Himmel gestreckt oder das Haupt voller Trauer und Bedauern gesenkt. Die meisten Besitzer der restlichen Gräber hingegen hatten sich mit einfachen Grabsteinen begnügen müssen, anstatt noch im Tod solchen Prunk zur Schau stellen zu können. 

 Über dem Friedhof lag eine gespenstische Stille. Nicht allzu weit entfernt konnte ich eine Gestalt über die moosbewachsenen Wege wandeln sehen. Sie ging langsam, geradezu träge, wie ein Geist, der zwischen den Überbleibseln längst Verstorbener hindurch schwebte.

 Ich sah mich noch einmal um. Die Straße führte weiter zu den ersten Häusern, die vielleicht fünfzig Schritte entfernt sein mochten. Nirgends war auch nur eine Menschenseele zu sehen, und nicht einmal solche, die es einst gewesen waren. Das einzige wandelnde Geschöpf, das ich erblickte, war der Trauernde auf dem Friedhof.

 Zögerlich trat ich durch eine Öffnung im Zaun, huschte zwischen den Gräbern hindurch und auf einen der Wege. Die Steine unter meinen Füßen fühlten sich bedeutend besser an als die feuchte und schlammige Erde, deren Reste ich jetzt auf dem Weg verlor. Bei jedem Grab, an dem ich vorbei gekommen war, hatte ich für einen Moment erwartet, dass plötzlich eine Hand hervorbrechen und mich packen würde. Es hätte wunderbar zu dem gepasst, was ich unterhalb der Gruften gesehen hatte, als ich erwacht und an die Oberfläche gestiegen war.

 Die wandelnde Gestalt hatte sich zu einem kleinen, runden Platz zurück gezogen. Mosaike bedeckten den Boden, wenn auch einige Steine fehlten und die Farben ausgeblichen waren. Verdorrte Pflanzen rangelten sich an Stützen hinauf, die kunstvoll nach innen schwangen und sich in der Mitte des Platzes trafen. Als die Natur noch Kraft hatte, musste es ein Haus voller Blumen und deren Duft gewesen sein. Jetzt jedoch stachen nur Dornen hervor, als wollten die Pflanzen ihr altes Reich verteidigen, so gut es ihnen noch gelang.

 Vorsichtig betrat ich den Platz und betrachtete eingehend meinen Gegenüber. Er hatte seine Kapuze so tief ins Gesicht gezogen, dass man nichts erkennen konnte. Allerdings ließ er seine knöchernen Hände gefaltet auf seinen Knien ruhen. Die bleiche Hautfarbe und die Knochenspitze eines Fingers, die aus dem Fleisch hervor lugte, verrieten seine untote Herkunft.

 »Entschuldigt bitte, aber ich suche den Jungapotheker Holland.«

 Die Kapuze drehte sich zu mir, auch wenn das Gesicht in der Schwärze darunter verborgen blieb, abgesehen von zwei leuchtend gelben Augen. »Warum, wenn ich fragen darf?«

 »Ich habe Kräuter für ihn.«

 Die Hände entfalteten sich und schoben die Kapuze nach hinten. Darunter kam eine entstellte Fratze zum Vorschein, eingefallen und abgemagert. Der Untote verzog seinen Mund, welcher weder von Haut noch Fleisch bedeckt wurde. »Eigentlich sollte das Gordo für mich erledigen. Hat er dich geschickt?«

 Ich wich bei dem Anblick erschrocken einen Schritt zurück. »Ihr seid…«

 »Jungapotheker Holland. Rede nicht lange herum, ich habe keine Zeit dafür. Hat Gordo dich geschickt?«

 »Ja. Ich soll Euch diese Kräuter…«

 Ich hatte die Tasche noch nicht einmal ganz von meinen Schultern herunter genommen, als Holland auch schon aufgestanden war, sie mir aus der Hand und dabei fast meinen halben Arm mit abriss. Voll unterdrückter Wut und mit knirschenden Zähnen griff er hinein, zog einige der Kräuter hinaus, die ich gesammelt hatte, und warf sie noch in derselben Bewegung auf den Boden. »Düsterkraut! Ich wusste es, schon wieder Düsterkraut! Dieser trottelige Fleischberg zupft Blumen und bei der Bansheekönigin, er schafft es auch noch, lauter Tölpel wie dich zu überzeugen, ihm zu helfen!«

 Die Tasche landete inmitten der Kräuter auf dem schmutzigen Boden. Das Funkeln in den Augen des Jungapothekers ließ mich noch einen zögerlichen Schritt nach hinten tun, bis es plötzlich erlosch und Holland mich forschend ansah. »Entschuldige. Vielleicht bist du ja auch kein solcher Trottel wie diese Monstrosität. In jedem Fall bist du hier, und das ist alles, was zählt.«

 Holland bückte sich kurz und hob die Tasche wieder hoch, schüttelte sie so lange, bis alle Kräuter aus ihr herausgefallen waren, und warf sie mir dann in einem hohen Bogen wieder zurück. Überrascht fing ich sie auf und sah ihn fragend an.

 »Ich brauche kein Düsterkraut, das dürftest du inzwischen verstanden haben. Die Monstrosität wird das niemals verstehen, ich habe schon zu oft versucht, es ihr zu erklären. Ich brauche Verdammniskraut! Sammel das für mich, und ich werde dir eine angemessene Belohnung zukommen lassen.«

 Einen Moment lang war ich versucht, die Bitte auszuschlagen und mich davonzumachen, bis mir etwas einfiel. Hastig kramte ich den Brief aus meiner Hosentasche hervor – er war ein wenig zerknittert, aber ansonsten noch in gutem Zustand – und las den Namen darauf. Direflesh.

 »Wo finde ich Direflesh?«

 »Finde meine Kräuter, und ich finde ihn«, erwiderte Holland mit einer aalglatten Stimme. »Sie verseuchen gerne die Flora in der Nähe des Massengrabes, nördlich von hier. Aber da oben leben auch einige Gnolle, du solltest dich also in Acht nehmen.«

 »Ich könnte auch einfach jemand anderes fragen -«

 »Und jeder wird etwas von dir wollen für diese Auskunft«, erwiderte Holland ernst. »Die Aufgabe, die ich dir stelle, ist nicht schwer. Du musst nur vorsichtig sein. Und jetzt mach, dass du davon kommst und mir mein verdammtes Verdammniskraut holst!«

 Ich zuckte kurz zusammen, als mich der Untote wütend anfuhr. Dann wandte ich mich mit einem letzten, von Bitterkeit durchdrungenen Blick für den Apotheker von ihm ab und marschierte mit der Umhängetasche über die Schulter geworfen los.

 Ich schlug vom Friedhof aus eine ungefähre nördliche Richtung ein. In nicht allzu weiter Ferne waren bereits wieder erste Bäume zu sehen, auch wenn diese nur vereinzelt beieinander standen und bei weitem nicht so mächtig und groß waren wie jene im Wald. Jahrzehnte, womöglich sogar Jahrhunderte von Arbeit hatten breite Schneisen in das Land getrieben und Bäume dort entwurzelt, wo Ackerland benötigt worden war. Auf den brach liegenden Feldern wucherte jetzt Unkraut und seltsame Pflanzen, von denen ich mich vorsorglich fern hielt. Sie hatten grell schimmernde Blüten und Früchte, die am ehesten nach Gift aussahen.

 Es dauerte nicht lange, bis ich auch auf die Massengräber traf. Tiefe Gruben waren in das Erdreich gegraben worden, und die Sonne beleuchtete düster die Überbleibsel darin. Knochen und Schädel zeugten von dem Massaker, das hier vorgefallen sein musste. Um sie herum und an ihrem Grund wuchs eine Pflanze, die jener täuschend ähnlich sah, die Gordo die ganze Zeit sammelte. Allein ihre Blüten unterschieden sich in den Farben ein wenig, und selbst dieser Unterschied wirkte trügerisch, als wollte das Kraut für etwas Harmloses gehalten werden.

 Murrend bückte ich mich und fing an, die Pflanzen eine nach der anderen aus der weichen Erde zu rupfen und in meine Tasche zu stopfen. Sie konzentrierten sich tatsächlich bei den Gruben, und ihr Name bekam für mich sofort eine neue Bedeutung. Sie wucherten wirklich genau dort, wo andere ihr Verdammnis gefunden hatten oder zumindest einen grausamen Tod gestorben waren. Der Gedanke daran ließ mich frösteln und löste ein ungutes Gefühl in mich aus. Immer wieder schaute ich mich um, während ich hastig von Grab zu Grab huschte und immer mehr der Kräuter einsteckte.

 Ein lautes Knacken irgendwo rechts neben mir ließ mich zusammen zucken und aufspringen. 

 Das Grunzen und Quieken der Gestalt, die mir gegenüber stand, klang erschreckend erfreut. Es musste ein Gnoll sein, wie Holland die Wesen genannt hatte: Eine Schnauze wie eine Hund, mit zuckender Nase; kleine grausame Äuglein, die mich mit gierigem Blick musterten; und Hände, die eher an Tatzen erinnerten und trotzdem ein rostiges Schwert hielten. Insgesamt kam es einer aufrecht gehenden, mit alten Lederlumpen bekleideten Ratte ziemlich ähnlich.

 Mit einem weiten Sprung und einem aufgeregten Quieken drang der Gnoll plötzlich auf mich ein. Erschrocken machte ich einen Satz nach hinten, und das Schwert zischte nur wenige Zoll weit an meiner Brust vorbei. Einen Moment später bemerkte ich, dass meine Füße keinen Boden trafen, und von einem überraschten Schrei begleitet fiel ich kopfüber in eines der Massengräber.

 Der Sturz war nicht sonderlich tief und die Erde weich. Stöhnend schüttelte ich kurz meinen Kopf, vernahm dabei aber wieder das verfluchte Quietschen der Bestie gleich oberhalb von mir. Meine Hand streifte einen Knochen, als ich mich aufrappelte, und ergriff ihn wie von selbst.

 Ich schaute gerade rechtzeitig nach oben, um zu verfolgen, wie die Ratte mit hoch über dem Kopf erhobenem Schwert in die Grube sprang und mich glatt in zwei Teile zerschlagen wollte.

 Ich wusste nicht sicher, warum, aber ich wusste, was ich zu tun hatte. Mit einem kleinen Satz sprang ich zur Seite, und das Wesen verfehlte mich um Haaresbreite. Die Klinge bohrte sich tief in das Erdreich hinein und gab dabei ein Knirschen von sich, als wollte das alte Eisen gleich zerspringen. Gerade, als der Gnoll überrascht aufschaute, drosch ich ihn den Knochen mitten auf die Nase. Das gepeinigte Heulen der Kreatur war wie Jubelgesang in meinen Ohren. Der Griff der Bestie um das Schwert löste sich und ihre Hände tasteten über die Schnauze, als ich mit einem weiten Hieb erneut ausholte und dieses Mal die spitzen Ohren erwischte. Wieder zuckte der Gnoll panisch zusammen und verkroch sich in die hinterste Ecke, die er in dem Massengrab finden konnte.

 Ich nutzte diese Gelegenheit, ohne einen weiteren Wimpernschlag verstreichen zu lassen. Die Wände waren zwar steil, doch die Erschaffer der Gruben waren ihnen auch entflohen, und so musste es mir ebenfalls möglich sein. Meine Finger krallten sich in die nasse Erde, während ich mich immer weiter hochzog und die jaulende Gestalt unter mir zurück ließ. 

 Kaum dass ich dem Grab entflohen war, drehte ich mich mit einer hämischen Miene zu meinem Angreifer um. »Das nächste Mal bringe ich eine Waffe mit, und dann reiße ich dir sämtliche Gedärme raus, du Wicht!«

 Das Knurren, das in meinem Rücken antwortete, ließ mich für einen Moment erstarren. Dann, ohne auch nur einen Blick über die Schulter zu wagen, rannte ich los und hörte dabei das wütende Bellen und Quieken der Gnolle hinter mir, das zwar nicht näher zu kommen schien, allerdings auch nicht abbrach. Meine Panik wurde noch verstärkt, als Armbrustbolzen in den Bäumen und der Erde neben und vor mir einschlugen. Einer, der mich verfehlte, blieb im Boden vor mir stecken und begann, unheilvoll zu zischen. Die kleinen Biester mussten Gift verwenden.

 Meine Verfolger jagten mich selbst dann noch weiter, als Brill bereits wieder in Sicht kam. Zu meiner unendlichen Erleichterung lag das Dorf nicht allzu weit von den Gräbern entfernt, aber andererseits mochten die Häuser noch nicht gleich meine Rettung bedeuten. Der verlassene Eindruck des Dorfs kam mir wieder in den Sinn und gab meiner Angst neue Nahrung.

 Ein Pfeil schoss dicht an meinem Kopf vorbei. Er kam so plötzlich, dass ich ihn mehr hörte denn sah. Dafür vernahm ich das Schmerzgeheul des getroffenen Gnolls umso besser, und auch, wie er ungebremst kopfüber stürzte, der Pfeilschaft zerbrach und sich das Geschoss noch tiefer in ihn hinein bohrte. Das Getrappel hinter mir verstummte abrupt, ebenso wie das Quieken und Kläffen der Meute.

 Ich rannte immer langsamer, bis ich nur noch schnellen Schrittes weiter ging und mich dabei halb umwandte. Die Gnolle starrten allesamt ihren im Tod liegenden Gefährten an, aus dessen Maul bereits erstes Blut tropfte. Dann, von furchterfüllten Lauten begleitet, drehten sie sich um, stolperten in ihrer heillosen Flucht übereinander und suchten das Weite.

 »Verdammten Neulinge.«

 Ein Untoter in voller, schimmernder Rüstung und einem Kurzbogen in der Hand warf mir einen verbitterten Blick zu, während er an mir vorbei ging und dabei sein Schwert zog. Dem Gnoll entwich ein schwaches Stöhnen, als er den Krieger auf sich zukommen sah; es verlor sich jedoch rasch, als er, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, den Stahl durch das Herz des Wesens bohrte. Die blutige Klinge wischte er fast schon beiläufig an den dreckigen Klamotten der toten Kreatur ab, während er mich wieder ins Auge nahm.

 »Wer hat dich beauftragt?«

 Ich musste mich erst aus meiner Starre befreien, bevor ich ihm antworten konnte. Ich hatte ja inzwischen mitbekommen, dass Untote eher gefühlskalt waren, aber solch abgebrühte Grausamkeit war mir noch nicht untergekommen. »Der Apothekar Holland.«

 Das Gesicht meines Gegenübers war von einer Narbe, die quer über die Nase lief, entstellt, doch erst das Grinsen machte es abstoßend. »Er schickt gerne Neulinge in den Tod. Du solltest nicht allzu lange für ihn arbeiten, wenn du noch ein paar Tage erleben willst. Und du solltest lernen, damit umzugehen«, fügte er lakonisch hinzu, wobei er auf das rostige Schwert deutete, das ich noch immer in der Hand hielt. Bis gerade eben hatte ich es gar nicht bemerkt; jetzt ließ ich es angewidert fallen.

 Der Untote hob eine seiner Augenbrauen, ersparte mir jedoch einen Kommentar und nickte mir nur zu, als er wieder an mir vorbei ging.

 »Danke«, murmelte ich leise.

 »Das ist meine Aufgabe als Todeswache«, entgegnete er ruhig. »Untote beschützen. Aber normalerweise brauchen sie meinen Schutz nicht.«

 Die Worte ließen mich noch miserabler fühlen, als ich es ohnehin schon tat. Nur mühsam schüttelte ich sie ab, überprüfte kurz, ob die Umhängetasche noch an ihrem Platz und mit den Kräutern gefüllt war, und machte mich dann eilig auf den Weg zu Holland.

 Die Gräber sahen noch immer so aus, wie ich sie verlassen hatte: Finster, verstörend und gefährlich, als würden im nächsten Moment alle Toten auferstehen und mich jagen wollen. Der Apotheker saß noch immer auf der Bank, und bei meinem Anblick hob er anerkennend seinen Blick. »Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass du zurück kehrst.«

 »Wie viele von den Skeletten, die in den Gräbern liegen, gehörten da nicht hin?«, fragte ich zähneknirschend. Ich schaffte es nur mit Mühe, meinen Zorn zu unterdrücken.

 »Ungefähr ein Dutzend.«

 »Und du bist nicht auf die Idee gekommen, deine verfluchten Kräuter selbst zu holen?«

 »Nicht, nachdem ein Dutzend Untoter, welche die Kräuter besorgen sollten, nicht mehr zurückgekehrt sind.«

 Ich konnte fühlen, wie sich die Wut durch meine Gedärme fraß und alles in mir danach verlangte, das Gesicht dieses feigen Wichts ein wenig zu verschönern. Ich riss mir regelrecht die Tasche von den Schultern und warf sie ihm gegen die Brust, hart genug, dass er ein wenig nach hinten taumelte. »Wo ist Direflesh?«

 Holland lächelte mich an. Am liebsten hätte ich ihm das Lächeln mit einem Schlag aus dem Gesicht gewischt, aber ich zügelte mich. »Er wohnt seit einiger Zeit in Undercity. Hat dort ein Labor, soweit ich gehört habe. Hier.«

 Er schmiss mir einen kleinen Lederbeutel zu, der fröhlich in meiner Hand klimperte, als ich ihn auffing. »Für deine Mühen. Und jetzt lass mich alleine, ich habe wichtigeres zu tun, als meine Zeit mit dir zu vergeuden.«

 Meine Finger knackten, als ich beide Hände zu Fäusten ballte. Dann entspannten sie sich wieder, und ohne ein weiteres Wort zu erwidern, drehte ich mich um und machte mich auf den Weg zur Straße.

 Die Straße, die durch Brill hindurch führte, füllte sich allmählich mit untoten Leben. Während ich noch den Friedhof verließ und den verfluchten Apotheker hinter mir ließ, trafen sich in Roben gekleidete Männer und unterhielten sich leise. Manche von ihnen warfen mir abschätzende Blicke zu, und den meisten stand Unfreundlichkeit und Arroganz im Gesicht geschrieben. Erst jetzt bemerkte ich, dass das Dorf bei weitem nicht tot, sondern schlichtweg untot gewesen war. Ein Stallbursche mit hässlicher Fratze und einem markanten, eingebrannten Huf in der Brust lehnte etwa unbeweglich an einem Pfosten und schien tief in Gedanken versunken zu sein. Aus einem größeren Gebäude, über dessen Tür ein verrottendes, unleserliches Schild hing, drangen Gesprächsfetzen und leises Gelächter hervor. Mich zog es allerdings nicht im Geringsten in die Taverne. Die Erinnerungen an die geldgierigen Untoten waren noch zu frisch, als dass ich ohne Zweifel und Angst hätte hinein gehen können.

 Dennoch blieb ich direkt neben dem Eingang stehen und sah mich erst einmal um. Die Straße gabelte sich weiter vorne, kaum dass sie Brill verlassen hatte, in zwei Wege auf, wobei der eine recht gut ausgebaut war, der andere hingegen eher einem Schlammpfad glich. Ich kannte Undercity nicht, aber es schien logisch, dass die besser gewartete Straße auch zum nächsten Dorf führen würde. Dennoch würde ich nachfragen müssen, um mir Gewissheit verschaffen zu können; allerdings wollte ich den murmelnden Gelehrten, die allesamt gewichtig ihre Köpfe zusammen steckten, nicht näher kommen, als ich unbedingt musste.

 »Probleme, Neuling?«

 Ich riss meinen Kopf so energisch herum, dass die Halswirbel wehleidig knackten und knirschten. Neben mir stand der Untote, der mich kurz vorher vor den Gnollen gerettet hatte, und grinste mich breit an. »Wo soll's denn hingehen?«

 Ich betrachtete ihn kurz und überlegte, ob ich ihm trauen konnte, aber immerhin war er zu mir gekommen und nicht ich zu ihm. Womöglich war das ja ein Zeichen seiner Zuvorkommenheit. »Ich muss nach Undercity«, erwiderte ich schließlich, als ich mich von dem ersten Schrecken wieder erholt hatte.

 »Ah, Undercity. Das frühere Lordaeron. Eine schöne Stadt, aber der Weg ist nicht ungefährlich.«

 »So?«

 »Oh, ja.« Die Todeswache nickte wissend und behielt dabei ihr inzwischen unheimlich wirkendes Lächeln auf. »Dämonenhunde, hirnlose Untote, Zombies, riesige Fledermäuse… und nicht zu vergessen, Banditen, welche einsame Reisende ausplündern. Viele Gefahren lauern auf der Straße.«

 Mir kam wieder in den Sinn, was Holland gesagt hatte. Ich glaubte bereits zu wissen, wohin das Gespräch führen würde, auch wenn ich jedes Wort ernst nahm. »Und was schlagt Ihr vor?«

 »Nun, in der Taverne gibt es jemanden mit Namen Twinblade. Guter Führer in der Wildnis. Hat viele Aufträge für verschiedene Leute ausgeführt und ist immer heil zurückgekehrt, und das will was heißen.«

 »Und wie viel schulde ich Euch nun für diesen großzügigen Tipp?«

 Das Lächeln des Untoten wurde noch breiter. »Du verstehst schnell, Neuling. Wenn das so bleibt, wirst du es noch weit bringen… zwei Kupferstücke, weil du es bist.«

 Die Hand, die er betont lässig auf den Knauf seines Schwertes legte, bewegte mich dazu, seiner Forderung nachzukommen. Ohne die Miene zu verziehen, langte ich in den Lederbeutel, den ich von Holland erhalten hatte, und zog zwei der kleinen Münzen heraus. »Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe«, fügte ich tonlos hinzu.

 »Die Freude war ganz auf meiner Seite«, erwiderte die Wache mit einer angedeuteten Verbeugung, drehte sich um und marschierte pfeifend zu ihrem Posten am Eingang des Dorfes zurück. Ich schaute ihm ungefähr mit dem gleichen Blick nach, mit dem ich Holland bedacht hatte, bevor ich schließlich seufzend in das Gasthaus eintrat.

 Das erste, das ich sah, waren die vielen leeren Stühle und Tische. Kerzen waren auf Balken und Tischen gleichermaßen verteilt und spendeten trotz ihrer Anzahl nur unzureichend Licht, so dass der gesamte Raum in einem unnatürlichen Zwielicht lag. Abgesehen von einer kleinen Gruppe elendig dreinschauender Skelette, die in einer Ecke beisammen saßen und niedergeschlagen auf ihre Krüge starrten, saß nur eine einzige Person am Thresen. Auf der anderen Seite stand ein schmächtiges Kerlchen, das damit beschäftigt war, schmutzige Krüge mit einem noch schmutzigeren Lumpen zu putzen. Es roch nach schalem Bier und Essensresten, die irgendwo weiter hinten vermoderten und bis in den Schankraum stanken.

 Niemand schien auch nur im geringsten auf mich zu achten. Ich straffte meine Schultern, klopfte mir rasch den Staub der Reise von meinen zerissenen und flickigen Kleidern und ging dann auf das Thresen zu.

 Noch ehe ich mich auch nur hatte setzen können, war der Unbekannte aufgestanden und hatte sich mir zugedreht. Der Umhang und die tief in das Gesicht gezogene Kapuze machten es schwer, überhaupt etwas von ihm zu erkennen. Als ich aber die Wölbungen der Lederrüstung erkannte, die mein Gegenüber angelegt hatte, blieb ich überrascht stehen.

 »Dein Geld oder dein Leben«, drang eine zuckersüße Stimme unter der Kapuze hervor.

 Zuerst wusste ich nicht einmal, was ich darauf erwidern sollte. Als die Frau jedoch blitzschnell einen Dolch unter dem Vorhang hervorzog und diesen abschätzend in ihrer Hand wiegte, löste sich meine Zunge sofort. »Werdet Ihr Twinblade genannt?«

 »Wer will das wissen?«

 »Jemand, der auf Eure Hilfe hoffte und nicht darauf, von Euch ausgeraubt zu werden«, erwiderte ich hastig und setzte dabei bereits einen zögerlichen Schritt nach hinten. Die Frau ihrerseits tat einen nach vorne. Kurz fiel etwas Licht einer verloren stehenden Kerze unter die Kapuze, und ich glaubte, ein schmales Lächeln zu erkennen, bevor es wieder von der Dunkelheit verschluckt wurde.

 »Ich muss nach Undercity«, fuhr ich fort und tastete mich dabei nach hinten weg. »Dringende Geschäfte. Ich brauche einen Führer, da ich in der Gegend neu bin, und man hat mir Euch vorgeschlagen, da Ihr Euch wohl in der Wildnis da draußen auskennt. Ich - ich bezahle gut.«

 Ich rumpelte an einen Stuhl, und das Kratzen des alten Holz über den Boden war in der Stille ohrenbetäubend laut. Wie ertappt blieb ich stehen und starrte meine Verfolgerin an, während sich meine Finger wie von selbst auf die Stuhllehne legten.

 Ihr Angriff kam nicht direkt überraschend, aber schnell. Sie sprang nach vorne und stach noch im Flug zu, verfehlte mich jedoch um eine Haaresbreite, als ich unter der Attacke hinweg tauchte. Meine Muskeln spannten sich, als ich im Gegenzug den Stuhl nach ihr schleuderte und sie in der Seite traf. 

 Wie von einem Riesen getroffen, flog sie durch den halben Schankraum. Der Tisch, auf dem sie landete, hielt der Kraft nicht stand und zerbrach unter ihr. Mit großen Augen betrachtete ich mein Werk der Zerstörung, dann meine Hand, die noch immer den demolierten Stuhl in der Hand hielt. Sie leuchtete noch für einen Moment bläulich auf, als würden Nebelschwaden sie umschlingen wollen, bis sie sich im Nichts auflösten. Gleichzeitig spürte ich zum ersten Mal, dass meine Kräfte schwindeten und ich regelrecht müde wurde.

 Zumindest die Müdigkeit war sofort verflogen, als ich den wütenden Schrei der Frau vernahm. Sie stand mitten in den Überbleibseln des Tisches und starrte mich mit den blau leuchtenden Augen einer Furie an. Sie waren pupillenlos wie bei allen Untoten, die ich bisher gesehen hatte, aber das machte es nur noch umso schlimmer. Die Kapuze war ihr vom Kopf gerutscht, und man konnte das schulterlange aschfarbene Haar erkennen, das vorher wohl zu einem Zopf gebunden gewesen war und ihr nun wirr im Gesicht herum hing. Sie war hübsch, keine Narbe oder Wunde verunstaltete ihr Antlitz. Allerdings war es vor Wut dermaßen verzogen, dass ich bei ihrem bloßen Anblick Angst bekam.

 Sie stürmte so schnell los, dass ich sie gar nicht richtig kommen sah. Im nächsten Moment war sie wie von Zauberhand plöztlich hinter mir. Ich bemerkte sie erst, als ihre Faust in meine Hüfte hämmerte und ihr anderer Arm sich um meinen Hals schlang. Dumpfer Schmerz begann, an den Stellen zu pochen, wo sie auf mich einschlug, aber er schien nicht vollkommen an mich herandringen zu können. Als ich das Knirschen und dann das Knacken eines Knochen hörte, wurde mir dennoch klar, dass es um mich nicht gerade gut stand. Panik fing an, von mir Besitz zu ergreifen, und ohne Rücksicht stieß ich mit meinem Ellenbogen nach hinten, so gut ich konnte. 

 Meine ersten Treffer blieben wirkungslos. Dieses Mal spürte ich aber, wie sich etwas Warmes, merkwürdig Vertrautes in mir aufbaute, dann innerhalb eines Augenblicks in meinen Arm wanderte und sich dort schlagartig entlud.

 Die Frau keuchte auf, als mein Ellenbogen ihre Rüstung einfach ignorierte und sich tief in ihren Leib bohrte. Das Leder knirschte dabei, als wollte es im nächsten Moment zerbrechen. Aus dem Augenwinkel erkannte ich noch, wie sich der bläuliche Nebel um meinen Arm verflüchtigte. Dann spürte ich, wie sich der Druck um meinen Hals verstärkte. Einen Moment später wurde ich nach hinten umgerissen und landete schmerzvoll auf dem Boden.

 Ich benötigte einen Augenblick, um meine Sinne wieder zu sortieren. Als ich wieder wusste, wo oben und unten war, trat mir ein Fuß mitten in den Rücken und drückte mich unsanft nach unten.

 »Du wagst es, mich zu schlagen?« Ihre Stimme zitterte leicht, sie schien außer Atem zu sein. In jedem Fall hatte sie all ihren Hohn und ihre Arroganz verloren. »Wer bist du?«

 Ich versuchte, mich mit den Händen auf dem Boden abzustützen und so nach oben zu kommen; ein Tritt kam zur Antwort und schmetterte mich wieder flach auf die Dielen. Der Schmerz in meinem Rücken wurde allmählich stärker. »Ich habe keinen Namen«, presste ich zwischen meinen Lippen und den Dielen hervor.

 Stille senkte sich über den Schankraum. Die skeletthaften Männer in der Ecke hatten doch noch ihren Blick gehoben und sahen mich mit einer Mischung aus Schadenfreude und Genugtuung an, und der Wirt hatte aufgehört, seine dreckigen Krüge noch dreckiger zu putzen.

 »Kein Name, hm?«

 Der Fuß verschwand von meinem Rücken. Eine Hand packte die meine und zog mich mühelos nach oben. Die Frau lächelte mich mit kalten Augen an und hielt mein Handgelenk dabei fest im Griff. »Es ist eine Weile her, seitdem mich jemand so in Bedrängnis gebracht hat.«

 Sie gab mir einen abrupten Schubser, der mich zurückstolpern ließ. Meine Beine trafen einen Stuhl und knickten ein. Ich versuchte noch für einen Moment, mein Gleichgewicht zu halten, bis ich mit rudernden Armen auf dem harten Holz eher unsanft landete.

 Als ich verwirrt aufschaute, war die Kämpferin bereits bei der Tür und hatte eine ihrer grazillen, kleinen Hände auf den Türknauf gelegt. Sie zog die Tür halb auf, drehte sich dann aber noch einmal halb zu mir um.

 »Wenn die Sonne untergeht, ziehen wir los.«

 Sie zwinkerte mir noch verschmitzt zu, dann schlüpfte sie hinaus in den Tag und zog die Tür hinter sich zu.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. August 2011)

Super Kapitel. Wenn du so weiter machst, dann wird das ne super Geschichte.


----------



## the chinese (12. September 2011)

Uh, schöne untote weibliche assasinen... aber etwas anders gut  weiter im text bitte


----------



## Al Fifino (28. September 2011)

*Kapitel 4 - Neue Bekanntschaften*


Die Sonne versank allmählich hinter den Wäldern Tirisfals. Zumindest den Namen der Gegend hatte ich inzwischen erfahren, und noch viele weitere Dinge, die mir zumeist mehr Unbehagen einflößten als Freude.

 Die Skelette etwa, die sich mit mir in dem Gasthaus befunden hatten, waren in Lachen ausgebrochen, kaum dass die untote Frau den Raum verlassen hatte. Wie mir der Wirt berichtete, hatten sie einen guten Grund: Sie alle waren von ihr geführt worden, und keiner von ihnen hatte danach noch Geld an seinem Leib gehabt, von Kleidern und ansehnlichen Brocken Fleisch ganz abgesehen. Inessa Twinblade - ihr voller Name - hatte sie in die Wildnis geführt, sie dort ausgeraubt und dann ihrem Schicksal überlassen. Jeder einzelne von ihnen war zurückgekehrt und hatte mit ihr gekämpft, und jeden hatte sie besiegt.

 Jetzt stand ich am Rande von Brill und wartete darauf, dass eben jene Frau mich nach Undercity führen würde, die anderen schon so viel Unheil angetan hatte. Immer wieder kam mir der Gedanke, mich lieber alleine nach Undercity durchzuschlagen, doch die anderen Geschichten, die mir der Wirt erzählt hatte, waren diesem Vorhaben eher abträglich. Er hatte selbst gesagt, dass die Straßen nicht sicher waren und Inessa womöglich noch das kleinere Übel, denn sie raubte ihre Opfer angeblich erst dann aus, wenn man schon kurz vor dem Ziel sei.

 Kaum dass die letzten Strahlen der Sonne von den Wäldern verschluckt wurden, kam eine Gestalt vom Dorf kommend auf mich zu. Die Straßen waren inzwischen leer, jeder war in eines der halb verfallenen Häuser zurück gekehrt. Nur die Todeswache stand einsam ihren Dienst, und auch wenn ich es nicht sehen konnte, war ich mir sicher, dass sie unter ihrer verfluchten Kapuze vor sich hin grinste.

 Twinblade selbst war noch immer in ihrem eigenen Umhang und der Lederrüstung gekleidet. In ihrer Hand hielt sie eine Fackel, die ihr ein gespenstisches Aussehen verlieh. Außerdem hatte sie einen riesig anmutenden Rucksack auf dem Rücken geschnallt. Als sie endlich bei mir ankam, grinste sie mich breit an und zwinkerte mir verschmitzt zu. »Bereit, in die Wildnis zu gehen?«

 Anstatt der Kriegerin eine Antwort zu geben, nickte ich nur und ging dann neben ihr die Straße entlang.

 Der Wirt hatte mich gewarnt, dass Inessa nicht mehr ganz bei Trost sei. Der Kampf mit dem so überraschenden Ausgang wäre nur der Anfang gewesen. Aber mir blieb keine Wahl. Ich hatte nur noch ein paar Tage, um den Brief abzuliefern, und ich hatte keine Lust herauszufinden, ob mein Auftraggeber seine Drohungen ernst meinte. Vor allem aber vertraute ich dem Wirt nicht wirklich. Für diese Information hatte er sich nicht schlecht bezahlen lassen, und die Frage, ob ich noch mehr über Twinblade erfahen wollte, hatte mich nicht eben weniger misstrauisch gemacht.

 Am Anfang kamen wir gut voran. Brill versank bald in der Dunkelheit oder wurde von den dicken Stämmen der Bäume versteckt, die wir auf unserem Weg passierten. Ab und an führte die alte Straße an weiten Wiesen vorbei, die alles andere als einen saftigen Eindruck machten, oder an kleineren Seen, die ebenso dunkel und tot wirkten wie die gesamte Natur um uns herum. Ein kleiner Weg, der von der Straße abzweigte, erweckte schnell meine Aufmerksamkeit: Er führte zu einem Konstrukt, das sich hoch in den Himmel erhob und einem Turm noch am ehesten glich. Eine Art Balkon befand sich an der Spitze des hölzernen Ungetüms und reichte so weit nach außen, dass es einem Wunder glich, dass der Turm noch nicht umgefallen war.

 Meine Begleiterin schien meinem Blick gefolgt zu sein, denn sie meinte mit gelangweilter Stimme: »Der Zeppelin-Turm. Wenn du jetzt schon genug von Tirisfal hast, warum gehst du nicht da rauf und wartest auf den nächsten Zeppelin, der dich nach Kalimdor bringt?«

 Ich betrachtete sie verwundert, bevor ich mich noch einmal dem Turm zuwandte. Kalimdor sagte mir nichts, und auch von einem Zeppelin hatte ich noch nie etwas gehört, auch wenn ganz hinten in meinem Kopf etwas an mir zu nagen begann. Ich hatte den flüchtigen Eindruck, dass mir das alles etwas sagen sollte, allerdings blieb es auch nur bei diesem Gedanken. Schließlich führte uns der Weg wieder durch ein Stück Wald, und der Turm verschwand hinter den mächtigen, teils kahlen Kronen der Bäume.

 Für eine Weile liefen wir scheigend nebeneinander her. Ich hatte schnell bemerkt, dass der Rucksack meiner Begleiterin leer war, auch wenn er trotzdem riesig aussah. Entweder wollte sie in Undercity einige Sachen besorgen, die ziemlich groß waren, oder sie brauchte Platz, um meine wenigen Habseligkeiten zu verstauen, sobald sie mich erst einmal ausgeraubt hatte.

 »Wie hast du das eigentlich gemacht?«

 Ich schaute Inessa fragend an. »Was meinst du?«

 »Unser Kampf.« Ihre pupillenlosen Augen leuchteten in einem hellen Blau und schienen noch mehr zu glänzen, als sie sich an das Gefecht in der Taverne erinnerte. »Du warst stark. Viel stärker als die meisten, denen ich begegne.«

 »Tatsächlich.« Ich hatte keine Lust, mit ihr darüber zu reden. Vor allem verspürte ich nicht den geringsten Drang danach, ihr zu offenbaren, dass ich selbst genauso viel wusste wie sie. Irgendetwas war mit mir geschehen und hatte mir geholfen, war aber danach genauso schnell wieder verschwunden.

 Inessa ließ jedoch nicht locker. Anstatt einfach neben mir herzugehen, drehte sie sich um und lief rückwärts ein wenig vor mir her, um mich mit einem breiten Grinsen anzusehen. »Erzähl schon, Namenloser! Ich werde dich auch nicht beißen!«

 Mein Magen zog sich ein wenig zusammen. Mir kam wieder in Gedanken, was mir der Tavernenwirt für ein paar Kupfermünzen anvertraut hatte: Inessa Twinblade war eine fröhliche Verrückte. Sie schnitt Untoten ihre Gliedmaßen ab und lachte dabei wie ein kleines Kind. Sie hatte ihre Erweckung wohl niemals ganz verkraftet oder war über irgend etwas anderes in den Wahnsinn getrieben worden.

 »Ich kann es nicht sagen«, erwiderte ich schließlich etwas lahm.

 »Du kannst nicht oder du willst nicht?«

 »Ein wenig von beidem, schätze ich.«

 Ihr Blick wurde zuerst zornig, dann nachdenklich, und ihre Schritte langsamer. Einen Moment später lief die Frau wieder neben mir her und starrte dabei den Boden an, als würde sie angestrengt überlegen. Ihre Hände schlossen sich dabei immer wieder zu Fäusten, und ihr ganzer Körper schien sich kurz anzuspannen, nur um dann wieder all die Kraft ins Nichts gehen zu lassen.

 Dann, einfach so, hob sie den Kopf und lächelte mich an. »Ich mag dich. Ich glaube, ich werde dich nicht ausrauben.«

 Ich wusste nicht so recht, was ich auf diese unerwartete Erklärung erwidern sollte. Schließlich nickte ich nur, schenkte ihr ein kurzes Lächeln und ein »Danke«. Es schien genug für sie zu sein, denn sie grinste mich wieder breit an und marschierte neben mir mit.

 »Raubst du alle aus, die du durch den Wald führst?« Ich hielt es für ein angebrachtes Thema, um ein wenig mehr über meine Begleiterin herauszufinden, und außerdem wollte ich ihre gerade erworbene Zuneigung nutzen, solange ich konnte.

 »Nein«, erwiderte sie fröhlich, zog dabei ihr Kurzschwert und fing an, damit die Luft zu zerschneiden. »Meistens nur die, die ich nicht mag. Oder die, die mich angreifen.«

 »Dich angreifen?«

 »Ja, so wie die drei Skelette.« Ihr Lächeln nahm einen diabolischen Ausdruck an, und ihre Augen glühten regelrecht. Die ungelenken Schläge in die Luft wurden mit einem Mal zu schnellen, gezielten Stichen, während sie erwiderte: »Sie wollten mich ausrauben, zusammen, aber sie haben es nicht geschafft! Und ich habe ihnen gezeigt, was ich mit denen anstelle, die versuchen, mich auszurauben!«

 Aus einer geschmeidigen Bewegung heraus steckte sie das Schwert schwungvoll wieder in die Scheide zurück. Dann blickte sie mich verwundert an. »Geht es dir nicht gut?«

 »Doch, doch! Mir geht es fabelhaft!«, entgegnete ich ihr hastig. Wie zum Beweis meiner Worte gesellte ich mich wieder an ihre Seite, von der ich gerade wegen ihrer ausufernden Kampfübung geflohen war. Das wenige, was sie mir gezeigt hatte, war mehr als genug, um mich von ihren Künsten mit dem Schwert zu überzeugen.

 Je weiter wir in den Wald eindrangen, desto anhänglicher schien Inessa zu werden. Obwohl sie den Körper und das Gesicht einer erwachsenen Frau hatte – einer hübschen sogar – schien sie vom Geist her tatsächlich eher wie ein Kind zu sein. Sie summte Lieder vor sich hin, während sie die Fackel mühelos hoch über unsere Köpfe hielt und so ausreichend Licht spendete, um selbst den Wegesrand beleuchten zu können. Ab und zu sah sie mich mit einem neckenden Blick an, lachte dann, wenn ich ihr aus einer Laune heraus zuzwinkerte, und hüpfte dann um mich herum, als ständen wir im hellen Tageslicht in einer von Mauern umgebenen Stadt anstelle eines von Geräuschen und dem Heulen der Wölfe erfüllten Waldes.

 Als ich sie auf die Tiere ansprach, winkte sie bloß ab. »Die sind viel zu feige, um sich uns zu zeigen. Außerdem fressen sie fast nur Aas.« Sie machte auch keinen Hehl aus ihrer Überzeugung: Wo ich am liebsten leise und schnell vorgegangen wäre, schlenderte sie gemächlich die Straße entlang und sang manchmal sogar Lieder von Kämpfen und Huren. Immer wieder fragte ich mich, ob sie überhaupt verstand, was sie da sang.

 Als sie einmal öfters ihre Stimme zwischen den Bäumen hallen ließ, musste sie meinen zweifelnden Blick bemerkt haben. Sie unterbrach ihre Darbietung, die gerade in den wahrscheinlich schmutzigsten Teil des gesamten Liedes übergegangen war, und fragte mich herausfordernd: »Gibt es einen Grund, dass du mich so anstarrst?«

 »Nein, nicht wirklich«, erwiderte ich überrascht. Ihre Stimme hatte sich verändert; sie klang nicht mehr wie die eines kleinen Kindes, sondern jener einer geübten Kämpferin, die sie ja augenscheinlich auch war.

 »Glaubst du etwa, ich würde nicht bemerken, wie du von mir denkst?« Ihr schmales Lächeln alleine reichte schon, um mir Angst einzujagen. Als sie auf mich zukam, wuchs meine Angst und wurde zur schieren Panik. »Es tut mir leid, ich -«

 Sie blieb direkt vor mir stehen. Obwohl ich ein kleines Stückchen größer war als sie, fühlte ich mich wie ein Zwerg, der einem Riesen gegenüber stand. »Du denkst auch nur darüber nach, wie du mich am besten ausrauben könntest, nicht wahr? Schließlich bin ich ja nur ein kleines, wehrloses Mädchen!«

 »Eine Frau mit einem Schwert gegen einen unbewaffneten Mann!«

 Ihre Augen verengten sich zu Schlitzen. »Stimmt… Keine Waffen an dir. Entweder bist du unsagbar dumm oder sehr selbstsicher.«

 »Eher keines von beidem«, gab ich kleinlaut zurück.

 Verdutzt schaute sie mich für einen Moment an, dann lachte sie hell und klar auf. »Ich mag dich wirklich!« Überschwänglich umarmte sie mich und schmiss mich dabei fast um, bevor sie mich wieder entließ und mich breit angrinste. »Ich kann gute böse Gesichter machen, nicht wahr?«

 Ich musste ein paar Mal blinzeln, bis ich so recht verstand, was gerade vorgefallen war. »Kann man wohl sagen.«

 »Kann man wohl sagen?!«, wiederholte die Frau aufgebracht. »Ich mache die besten bösen Gesichter überhaupt! Du hattest Angst, ich habe es genau gesehen!«

 Das Ganze war so absurd, dass ich gar nicht anders konnte, als lächelnd zu nicken. »Ja, du hast mir unheimliche Angst eingejagt.«

 »Siehst du!« Ihr Grinsen wurde noch ein Stückchen breiter, bevor sie wieder laut singend davon hüpfte. Allerdings blieb sie gleich wieder stehen und wartete auf ihren Füßen wippend, bis ich zu ihr aufgeschlossen hatte. 

 »Weißt du«, sagte sie dann mit leiser Stimme und ernstem Blick, »du bist der Erste, der lacht.«

 »Ich bezweifle, dass ich tatsächlich der Erste sein soll, der lacht. Du lachst schon die ganze Zeit.«

 »Nein, nicht so!«, erwiderte sie kichernd. »Du lachst wie ich.«

 Ich schaute sie mit einer erhobenen Augenbraue an. Ihr Kichern wurde sofort noch ein wenig lauter. »Du machst komische Gesichter, genau wie ich!«

 »Ja, schon möglich.« Nachdenklich betrachtete ich die Kriegerin, die mir jetzt mehr denn je wie ein kleines, verspieltes Mädchen vorkam, und beobachtete sie dabei, wie sie wieder davon sprang und mit tänzelnden Schritten den Weg entlang eilte. »Beeil dich!«, rief sie mir lachend zu. »Die Nächte sind lang und gefährlich, und du willst doch bald in Undercity sein!«

 Ein tiefer Seufzer entrang sich meiner Kehle, bis ich noch ein wenig schneller lief und Inessa folgte. Wenigstens begannen wir jetzt, mit einer Geschwindigkeit durch den Wald zu wandern, die ich gerne von Anfang an angeschlagen hätte; allerdings hatte das keinerlei Einfluss auf die Laune meiner erwachsenen kleinen Begleitung, die mir singend und lachend den Weg wies.

  *

 Der Weg wurde immer enger, je weiter wir gingen. Ich hatte das merkwürdige Gefühl, als würden die verfluchten Bäume auf uns eindringen und die wilden Bestien verstecken wollen, die zwischen ihnen hausten und von denen wir immer wieder ihr Heulen wahrnahmen. Inessa musste bemerkt haben, dass ich mir Sorgen machte, denn sie lief bereits seit geraumer Zeit neben mir her und hielt meinen Arm umschlungen. Zuerst hatte ich eher überrascht und abweisend reagiert, dann jedoch sofort ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen, kaum dass ich ihren bedauernden, fast schon enttäuschten Blick gesehen hatte. Jetzt hatte ich also nur noch einen Arm frei, mit dem ich die Fackel hoch über unsere Köpfe hielt, und beobachtete misstrauisch die Gebüsche und Bäume, die den Wegesrand säumten.

 »Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben«, wisperte mir Inessa gerade zu. »Die wilden Hunde jagen nur nach uns, wenn sie sehr, sehr hungrig sind. Meistens jagen sie die riesigen Fledermäuse, die sind einfacher zu töten.«

 »Riesige Fledermäuse?«, fragte ich mit einem flauen Gefühl im Magen.

 »Ja, so groß wie ein Hund! Aber noch ein bisschen kleiner als die Hunde, die hier leben.« Inessa seufzte leise und kuschelte sich dabei noch ein wenig mehr an mich, was mich allmählich doch nervte. »Sie essen gerne die Hunde, wenn sie hungrig sind. Sie kämpfen oft miteinander, aber verschwinden sofort, wenn ich komme. Sie schmecken gut…«

 Ihre letzte Bemerkung ließ Neugier in mir aufkeimen. »Bist du etwa hungrig?«

 »Ein wenig. Ich esse gerne!« Sie grinste mich breit an. Bei ihrem Anblick konnte ich kaum glauben, dass genau diese Frau mich vor noch nicht einmal einem Tag in einer Taverne verprügelt hatte, scheinbar aus reiner Freude am Kampf heraus. Entweder war sie wirklich verrückt, oder sie hatte eine zweite Seele in ihrem Körper wohnen, die nur selten herauskam und dafür umso brutaler vorging.

 »Isst du denn nicht gerne?«

 »Ich habe nie darüber nachgedacht«, antwortete ich mit einem Achselzucken. Tatsächlich verspürte ich weder Hunger noch Durst noch Erschöpfung, und das, obwohl ich schon seit fast zwei Tagen unterwegs war. Etwas in meinem Hinterkopf sagte mir, dass ich schon längst müde sein müsste, aber dennoch ging ich mühelos den Weg entlang.

 »Du musst unbedingt gebratene Fledermausschwingen probieren! Sie schmecken köstlich!«

 »Warum nicht?« Ich lächelte Inessa kurz an, bevor ich mich wieder auf die Straße konzentrierte. »Ist es noch sehr weit bis nach Undercity?«

 »Wir müssten gegen Sonnenaufgang dort ankommen. Falls wir keine Pause machen und ein paar Fledermäuse jagen!«

 »Ich glaube, ich verzichte dankend auf die Fledermäuse.«

 »Wirklich?!« Ich konnte meiner Begleiterin die Enttäuschung anhören, blieb aber dieses Mal entschlossen. »Ich muss so schnell wie möglich nach Undercity. Dringende... Geschäfte warten dort auf mich.«

 »Was für Geschäfte?«

 »Das darf ich dir nicht sagen.«

 Die Frau brummte etwas vor sich hin, das ich nicht verstand, hatte aber bald wieder zu ihrem fröhlichen Gemüt zurück gefunden. Ihre Laune hellte sich noch weiter auf, als wir endlich den Wald verließen und an eine Weggabelung kamen &#8210; die erste seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit. Inessa drückte mich sofort zur rechten Abzweigung hin. »Wir müssen hier lang!«

 »Und wohin führt der andere Weg?«

 »Da willst du nicht hin«, erwiderte sie ernst. »Die Geisel wartet dort. Sie würden uns sofort töten.«

 Inessa musste nicht mehr sagen, um mich von der Wahl unseres Weges zu überzeugen. Trotzdem schaute ich noch einmal neugierig die kleine Straße hinunter, die sich schnell in der Dunkelheit verlor. In weiter Ferne glaubte ich, ein paar Lichtpunkte ausmachen zu können, die auf ein Lager hindeuteten, aber Inessa zog mich rasch weiter und die Lichtpunkte verschwanden hinter einem sanften Hügel.

 Die Straße war jetzt viel besser befestigt als zu Anfang unserer Reise. Die Steine sahen aus, als würden sie regelmäßig von Dreck und Moos befreit werden, zumal sie allesamt vorhanden waren. Fackeln waren in regelmäßigen Abständen an Holzpflöcken angebracht und spendeten genügend Licht, um die Straße und alles, was um sie herum lag, erkennen zu können. Ab und zu ertönte sogar das Scheppern von Rüstungen und Schwertern in der Nacht, und ein gerüsteter Wächter kam uns entgegen und passierte uns, ohne uns auch nur eines Blickes zu würdigen. Inessa kommentierte eine dieser Begegnungen mit den Worten: »Sie sind alle so verbittert, dass sie vergessen haben, wie man lächelt.«

 »Aber es gibt doch genügend Untote, die über mich gelacht haben. Die Skelette in der Taverne zum Beispiel.«

 »Ja. Lachen.« Ihre Stimme klang belegt, während sie die Fackel in ihrem Rucksack verstaute, die wir kurz zuvor gelöscht hatten. »Sie lachen aus Bosheit, Schadenfreude, Hass. Sie lachen nicht, weil sie lachen wollen.«

 Wieder einmal überraschte mich die untote Frau mit ihrer Andersartigkeit. Noch während ich über ihre Worte nachdachte, zeigte sie mir das Lächeln, das sie meinte. »Schau! Undercity!«

 Ich folgte mit meinem Blick die Richtung, in die sie zeigte. Der Mond war gerade dabei, sich wieder gen Horizont zu senken, aber bereits jetzt wurde er von spitzen Türmen verdeckt, die hoch in den Himmel ragten. Mein Atem, der ohnehin nur noch sehr unregelmäßig ging, stockte vollends, als ich die riesigen Gemäuer erblickte, die sich unterhalb der Türme erstreckten. Obwohl wir noch Meilen von diesem Bauwerk entfernt sein mussten und die Nacht womöglich noch weite Teile davon verschluckte, fühlte ich mich schon jetzt klein und nichtig gegenüber dieses Bollwerks.

 Einen Moment später erkannte ich, dass nicht wenige der Türme keine Dächer oder Spitzen mehr hatten, dass die Mauern löchrig und die Zinnen halb verfallen waren. Meine Begeisterung bekam einen merklichen Dämpfer, als ich feststellte, dass Undercity eine Ruine war. Dennoch konnte diese Erkenntnis meine Vorfreude auf die Stadt nicht zerstören. Zu groß und zu mächtig war sie, zu glorreich schien ihre Vergangenheit gewesen zu sein, als dass ich mich nicht hätte freuen können, sie von Nahem sehen zu dürfen.

 Selbst Inessa musste bemerkt haben, was für eine Anziehungskraft die alten Gemäuer auf mich auswirkten, denn sie lachte und meinte nur: »Du machst schon wieder ein komisches Gesicht!«


----------



## the chinese (13. Oktober 2011)

Der Charakter von Inessa is diesmal irgentwie komplett anders, gefällt mir.
Schade irgentwie, dass hier das keiner liest, aber schreib weiter!


----------



## Al Fifino (23. Oktober 2011)

Och, ich denke, das lesen genügend Leute... die "Aufrufe"-Zahl erhöht sich jedenfalls jedes Mal ordentlich, wenn ein neuer Post von mir kommt. 
_____

*Kapitel 5 - Die Stadt der Toten*



 Ich saß in einer Zwickmühle.

 Einerseits gierten meine Augen geradezu danach, Undercity zu betrachten, das Ziel unserer kurzen Reise. Je näher wir kamen, desto mehr fühlte ich mich zuhause, fast so, als gehörte ich in diese Stadt, als wäre ich einer der Mauersteine. Ein tiefes Gefühl der Geborgenheit durchfloss mich, wenn ich nur einen Blick auf die Mauern und Türme warf.

 Andererseits warf ich immer wieder einen verstohlenen Blick auf meine Begleiterin. Inessa war immer stiller und schweigsamer geworden, je näher wir an die Stadt herangekommen waren. Jetzt, da der Mond sich allmählich gen Horizont senkte und die Sonne erste zaghafte Strahlen über die Welt sandte, konnte ich auch endlich das Tor sehen, das in die Stadt hinein führte. Mächtige Flügel hingen zerborsten und schief in den Angeln. Wären sie nicht zerstört worden, hätten wir unmöglich alleine Zutritt zu der Stadt erlangen können. Bei ihrem Anblick fing mein Herz tatsächlich an zu pochen, was es bisher noch nie getan hatte; die Miene der Kriegerin hingegen versteinerte zu einer Maske des Misstrauens, und sie trug sie mit der unausgesprochenen Warnung, es gar nicht erst zu wagen, sich ihr in den Weg zu stellen.

 Ich behielt meine Gedanken für mich. Von allem, was ich bisher über meine Begleiterin wusste, war sie einerseits ein freundliches, lustiges Mädchen, aber auch eine Diebin und Mörderin, die vor nichts zurück schreckte. Bisher war ich nur dem Mädchen begegnet. Auf die andere Twinblade konnte ich jedenfalls gut verzichten.

 Die Straße wurde stets breiter, und als wir das massige Tor erreichten, war sie breit genug, um mühelos vier oder fünf Karren nebeneinander fahren lassen zu können. Die Mauern waren von Moos bewachsen und dreckig, aber deshalb nicht minder beeindruckend. Tatsächlich machten sie den Eindruck, als könnten sie selbst jetzt noch jeder Belagerung standhalten, die man gegen die Stadt führen mochte, und sogar die halb verfallenen Türme schienen noch wie geeignet für das Erspähen von anrückenden Feinden zu sein. Lediglich der Tordurchgang, dem neben dem Wehr auch noch Fallgitter wie auch Tore selbst fehlten, war wohl nicht mehr die besten Verteidigung, welche Undercity zu bieten hatte.

 Als wir zwischen den Trümmern hindurch die Stadt betraten, empfing uns gespenstische Stille. In den dicht an dicht gedrängten und doch geräumigen Häusern, denen oftmals das Dach fehlte oder deren Wände eingestürzt waren, rührte sich nichts, ebenso wenig wie auf den breiten Straßen, die sich in einem verdächtig guten Zustand befanden. Ich hatte keine Zeit, mich noch ein wenig näher in den Ruinen umzuschauen, da Inessa zielstrebig voran und auf eine Art Palast zuschritt, der weit hinten am Ende der Straße aufragte, und ich mich beeilen musste, um ihr hinterher zu kommen. Ich saugte, so schnell es mir eben möglich war, alle Eindrücke in mich auf, während wir an verstaubten Schänken, alten Wohnhäusern, Webstuben, Schmieden und noch vielen anderen Geschäften vorbei gingen. 

 Die Straße, die zum Eingang des imposanten Palastes führte, war bald darauf statt von Häusern von Statuen flankiert, die gnädig und wohlwollend auf die Reisenden niederschauten. Einigen der Abbilder alter Krieger und Magier war diese Tätigkeit allerdings nicht mehr gegönnt: man hatte ihnen die Köpfe abgerissen oder den Rumpf zertrümmert, um die Reste würdelos am Boden verwittern zu lassen. Und trotzdem, da kein sichtbares Leben mehr zwischen den Steinen umher huschte, wirkte bei ihrem Anblick eine ehrfurchtsheischende Ausstrahlung auf mich, und ich konnte nicht anders, als zögerlich meinen Kopf zum Gruße zu senken, während ich sie passierte. Fast glaubte ich, dass mir eine der steinernen Frauen im Vorbeigehen verschmitzt zu schmunzelte, doch als ich mich verwirrt umdrehte, um noch einmal genau nachzusehen, hatten sich die Lippen zu einem feinen Lächeln zusammen gefunden. Mit einem teils unguten, teils wundersam warmen Gefühl im Magen wandte ich mich um und folgte Inessa, die bereits die wenigen Stufen zur Pforte hinauf bewältigt hatte.

 Das Gebäude selbst schien in guter Form zu sein. Es mochte ungefähr hundert Fuß hoch messen und überragte in diesem vorderen Teil der Stadt alles um es herum. Säulen stützten das spitze Vordach, auch wenn die Reliefs, die sich um den Stein herum wandten, längst verblasst und unkenntlich waren. Die Flügeltüren waren aus den Angeln gerissen und achtlos zur Seite geschmissen worden. Inessa kümmerte sich nicht weiter darum und betrat die Finsternis der eher kleinen Eingangshalle, die lediglich von zwei am Durchgang gegenüber hängenden Fackeln erleuchtet wurde. Zerstörte Möbel standen darin, einstmals kunstvoll gefertigte Sitze und Bänke, die nun einigen Holzwürmern als Wohnstätte dienten oder bereits zu Staub zerfallen waren.

 Die nächste Halle, in die wir traten, war kreisrund und machte einen noch imposanteren Eindruck, als es der Anblick des Palastes selbst hatte tun können. Ihr Rand versank in der Finsternis und ich konnte nur schätzen, wie groß sie tatsächlich war. Sie wurde, ebenso wie das Vordach draußen, von riesigen und dicken Säulen gestützt, deren vordere Seite man noch erkennen konnte, die dann aber in der Dunkelheit verschwanden. Zwei weitere Ausgänge, die in dieselbe Richtung zu führen schienen, wurden von Fackeln flankiert und öffneten sich gegenüber jenem, durch den wir gerade hereingekommen waren. Zwischen ihnen erhob sich ein gewaltiger Thron, erbaut aus prachtvollem Marmor und geschmückt mit goldenen Ornamenten und kostbaren Edelsteinen sowie meisterhaften Meißelungen. Mit offenem Mund wurde ich mir erst jetzt des ganzen Ausmaßes des Gebäudes bewusst, das eindeutig die Residenz des Königs sein musste.

 Gleich vor dem Sitz des Herrschers stand ein aus schwarzem Stein gehauener Sarg, auf dem durch ein Loch in der Decke Licht fiel und ihn so in den Mittelpunkt eines jeden Ankommenden rückte. 

 Den Atem anhaltend ging ich darauf zu. Jeder Schritt hallte unnatürlich nach, und als Inessa mir folgten, hatte ich das Gefühl, nicht zwei, sondern ein Dutzend Leute würden durch den Königssaal marschieren und dessen heilige Stille durchbrechen. Bei dem Grab angekommen, beugte ich mich vor und las das kleine und reich verzierte Schild, auf dem in geschwungener Schrift eingemeißelt stand:



_Hier ruht Menethil, letzter König von Lordaeron, getötet von seinem eigen Fleisch und Blut._



 Der Name sagte mir nichts, und irgendwie machte mich das ein wenig traurig. Dass ich mich nicht an ihn erinnern konnte, mochte bedeuten, dass ich niemals unter diesem wunderbaren König gelebt hatte. Schmerzhaft wurde mir einmal öfters bewusst, dass ich ohnehin nichts von mir selbst wusste: Ich hatte keinen Namen, keinen Geburtsort, kein Zuhause, und nicht einmal Anhaltspunkte, an denen ich mich hätte orientieren können.

 Ich wäre gerne noch ein wenig mehr in Selbstmitleid versunken, aber Inessa hielt mich davon ab, indem sie mich unsanft weiterschubste. Ich schaute sie verbittert an, kam ihrem stummen Befehl dann aber rasch nach, als sie meinen Blick mit eiskalten Augen erwiderte. Von dem fröhlichen Mädchen war nichts mehr übrig geblieben; stattdessen war sie jetzt ganz die Kriegerin, als die ich sie in der Taverne kennen gelernt hatte. Ich fürchtete mich fast schon vor ihr und hätte es wohl getan, wenn ich ihre andere Seite nicht gekannt hätte; andererseits konnte ich eine gewisse Bewunderung ob ihres vollkommenen Wandels nicht verbergen.

 Wir gingen auf einen von zwei Durchgängen hinzu, die beide etwa gleich weit vom Thron entfernt in den hinteren Teil des Palastes führten. Obwohl sie in zwei verschiedene Richtungen zeigten, machten sie nach einer kurzen Strecke eine Biegung und trafen sich wieder in einem weiteren, viel kleinerem Raum, der nur spärlich von in den Ecken stehenden Kohlepfannen beleuchtet wurde und der nichts mehr mit dem Prunk und Ruhm gemein hatte, der noch im Königssaal zu spüren gewesen war.

 In der Wand gegenüber der Eingänge war eine Tür zu erkennen, auch wenn sie weder über einen Knauf noch über einen ersichtlichen Mechanismus verfügte, um sie zu öffnen. Sie glich am ehesten einem hohen, spitzen Fenster aus einer Kirche und war von giftgrün leuchtenden Inschriften übersät. Inessa stellte sich direkt vor sie hin und wartete dann geduldig. Ich sah mich noch für einen Moment um, gesellte mich dann aber rasch zu ihr, als ich nichts Interessantes entdecken konnte. Kaum dass ich neben ihr stand, runzelte ich die Stirn und spitzte meine Ohren. Ein dumpfes Grollen drang von irgendwoher an uns heran. Jeder Wimpernschlag wurde es lauter, bis es den ganzen Raum erfüllte und zum Vibrieren brachte. Staub rieselte von der Decke herab und ließ mich bange Blicke nach oben werfen. Inessa hingegen schien sich nicht die geringsten Sorgen zu machen, dass die Decke einstürzen könnte.

 Dann, als das Grollen so laut war, dass ich es in meinem ganzen Körper spürte, verstummte es mit einem schabenden Geräusch, als würde Stein auf Stein mahlen. Die Tür öffnete sich einen Moment später, indem sie wie von Geisterhand nach oben geschoben wurde, und gab einen runden Raum preis, der ungefähr so groß war wie jener, in dem wir gerade standen.

 Inessa ging geradewegs hinein und winkte mir mürrisch zu, ihr zu folgen. Mit einem flauen Gefühl in der Magengegend betrat ich das Zimmer, dessen Boden mit ähnlichen Runen verziert war wie jene auf der Tür. Kaum, dass ich sie durchschritten hatte, stürzte sie auch schon wieder herunter und verschloss krachend den Eingang.

 Das Schaben ertönte wieder, und zu meiner Verwunderung bemerkte ich, wie eine der Fackeln, die an der Wand angebracht waren, gemächlich nach oben wanderte. Ich brauchte einige Sekunden, bis ich begriff, dass sich nicht die Fackeln, sondern der Boden bewegte und wir uns auf den Weg nach unten befanden. Ich hatte noch nie von solch einer Apparatur gehört, und die grün leuchtenden Verzierungen um uns herum leuchteten immer gespenstischer in der Dunkelheit auf, je weiter wir uns von den Fackeln entfernten. Meine Innereien fühlten sich an, als wollten sie nach oben hin aus mir entfliehen, und Übelkeit machte sich in mir breit, auch wenn das Gefühl schnell wieder verflogen war. Das Grollen wurde lauter, auch wenn es mir bei weitem nicht so ohrenbetäubend vorkam wie vorher, verschwand dann aber bald wieder, als ich spürte, wie wir langsamer wurden. Für einen Moment glaubte ich, die Faust eines Riesen würde auf meinen Schultern lasten und mich nach unten drücken, bis wir schließlich vollends stehen blieben und sich das Gewicht auf wundersame Weise verflüchtigte. Ich erblickte dieselbe Tür wie jene, durch die wir gekommen waren, und als sie sich schleichend öffnete, krabbelte ich auf allen Vieren aus dem verfluchten Raum heraus, sobald der Schlitz breit genug war.

 Ich kroch mit vor Angst zugeschnürter Kehle noch ein wenig weiter, bis ich glaubte, weit genug von diesem Teufelswerk entfernt zu sein. Erst dann richtete ich mich zitternd auf. Gerade, als ich ein paar saftige Flüche murmeln wollte, hob ich meinen Blick und verstummte, noch ehe ich etwas sagen konnte.

 Wenige Schritte vor mir endete der Boden mitten im Nichts. Stattdessen breitete er sich den Wänden folgend aus und bildete so eine kreisrunde Plattform, von der aus an vier Stellen riesige Treppen in die Tiefe führten. Sie endeten bei einer weiteren runden Plattform, vielleicht fünfzig Schritte unterhalb von mir, auf der nichts weiter stand als ein steinerner, quadratischer Bau. Einige wenige Gestalten mühten sich die Treppen hinauf und herunter und überquerten dabei den Platz, ohne sich auch nur für das Haus zu scheren.

 Die Ebene, auf der ich mich gerade befand, war dagegen besser besucht. Untote, mit allen Arten von Verstümmelungen und in allen erdenklichen Klamotten gekleidet, huschten umher, plärrten durch die Gegend und verhandelten lautstark mit Verkäufern, die verschiedene Ware anboten. Ihre Geschäfte befanden sich in Nischen in den Wänden, die manchmal nicht breiter als ein Tisch waren, sich aber an anderer Stelle wieder zu ausladenden Höhlen weiteten. Von Früchten und Pilzen über Rüstungen, Waffen und Kleidung schien alles angeboten zu werden, was man sich nur vorstellen konnte.

 »Du brauchen Hilfe?«, polterte eine tiefe, merkwürdig vertraute Stimme neben mir. Erschrocken wirbelte ich herum und starrte geradewegs in das grinsende Gesicht von Gordo, der sich ein wenig zu mir heruntergebeugt hatte, um mich besser betrachten zu können. Aus seinem Mund stank es nach verwesendem Fleisch, doch der Geruch fügte sich perfekt zu jenem hinzu, der hier herrschte und am ehesten zu einer Kanalisation passte.

 »Gordo!« Ich konnte meine Freude kaum verheimlichen, als ich die riesige Hand packte, die mir die Monstrosität zur Begrüßung hingestreckt hatte. »Was machst du hier? Bist du nicht mehr in den Wäldern unterwegs und suchst nach Kräutern?«

 »Apotheker Holland mich nicht mehr gebraucht, weil du ihm gebracht Kräuter. Er geschickt Gordo nach Undercity, und Gordo jetzt Wächter von Undercity.«

 »Dann&#8230;« Ein weiteres Mal ließ ich meinen Blick über die Ebene, auf der ich mich befand, schweifen, bevor ich mich verwundert an den Riesen wandte. »Dann ist das hier Undercity? Dieses stinkende Loch?«

 Gordo nickte grinsend. »Aber Undercity kein Loch, kleiner Untoter. Undercity gewaltig. Undercity große Stadt voller kleiner Untoter.«

 Inessa tauchte neben mir auf, warf mir einen höhnischen Blick zu, den ich nicht so recht einordnen konnte, und fragte dann an den Fleischkoloss gerichtet: »Wir suchen einen Untoten namens Direflesh.«

 »Er sein im Apothekarium«, antwortete Gordo, ohne zu zögern. »Ihr ihn finden in den hinteren Ecken. Großes Labor, und rund. Einziges rundes Labor im ganzen Apothekarium. Ihr gehen über Treppe«, und er deutete mit einem seiner Finger, die so dick waren wie mein Handgelenk, auf die Stufen direkt vor uns. »Unten überqueren Bankplatz, dann gehen Treppe herunter und gehen in äußeren Ring. Dort gehen nach rechts, finden Apothekarium. Rundes Labor ganz am Ende.«

 Inessa begnügte sich mit einem leichten Nicken und ging los. Ich sah ihr für einen Moment nach, bevor ich Gordo ein »Danke!« zurief und ihr dann hinterher eilte.

 »Gordo immer hier sein«, rumpelte die Monstrosität. »Wenn Hilfe brauchen, kommen zu Gordo!«

 Das Wiedersehen mit meinem Freund, wenn man ihn denn so nennen konnte, hatte mich richtig aufgeheitert. Der Gestank schien weniger aufdringlich zu sein und fast schon erträglich zu werden, die finsteren Katakomben, in denen wir uns befanden, hellten geradezu auf. Das zumindest mochte daran liegen, dass wir uns jetzt auf der mittleren Ebene befanden und das große steinerne Haus rundherum mit Fackeln ausgestattet war, die an den rußgeschwärzten Wänden hingen. Alle paar Schritt weit war ein Fenster mit einem Gitter davor in den Mauern eingelassen, und dahinter schien reger Betrieb zu sein. Als wir bei einem der Fenster vorbei kamen, traute ich meinen Augen kaum: Berge von Gold türmten sich genau in der Mitte des Raumes auf, und allem Anschein nach war das nur die Spitze des Haufens, die aus einem riesigen Loch im Boden hervor schaute. In Regalen, die an den Wänden standen, fanden sich noch unendlich viele andere Dinge wie Tränke, Schwerter, Rüstungen, Schilde, sogar Fleisch, Pilze und Met fein säuberlich aufgereiht.

 Wie betrunken von dem Anblick blieb ich stehen und starrte die Schätze an, bis auf einmal etwas mein Handgelenk packte und mich halb von den Füßen riss. Noch bevor ich überhaupt aufschreien konnte, klatschte ich mit meinem Gesicht gegen die Gitterstäbe des Fensters und sah mich einer breit grinsenden, merkwürdig durchsichtigen Dame gegenüber. Ihre Miene konnte nur als diebisch bezeichnet werden, und ihre Haare schienen ein beunruhigendes Eigenleben zu haben, denn eine der grell-weißen Strähnen hielt noch immer meinen Arm umklammert.

 »Na, genug gesehen? Wird Zeit, dass du deine Ersparnisse vorbei bringst, Kleiner!«

 Ich verstand nicht im geringsten, was sie meinte, und schaute sie auch entsprechend an. Ihr Grinsen wurde dagegen noch ein Stückchen breiter, während sie etwas fester an meinem Arm zog. Die ersten Knochen knirschten wie morsches Holz, was meine Zunge sofort lockerte. »Aufhören! Was muss ich tun?!«

 »Oh, das erledige ich schon!« Mit ihrem Grinsen, das dem eines Haifischs immer ähnlicher sah, ließ sie eine ihrer Haarsträhnen zwischen die Stäbe hindurch gleiten und an meinem Gürtel herum nesteln; einen Moment später zog sie sich mit meinem Lederbeutel voll Geld wieder zurück. Gleichzeitig entließ die Frau meinen Arm, und ich stolperte überrascht ein paar Schritte zurück.

 »Vielen Dank für deine Einzahlung, Kleiner!«

 Ich blieb nicht lange genug, um etwas zu erwidern, sondern hastete die Treppe hinunter, die direkt vor mir lag. Inessa folgte mir gemächlich, und ich hätte schwören können, dass sie innerlich vor Lachen zusammenbrach, auch wenn man ihrer Miene nicht das Geringste ansehen konnte.

 Zu meiner unendlichen Erleichterung blieben mir weitere Begegnungen mit geisterhaften Bankiers erspart. Wir folgten dem Tunnelsystem der Katakomben, bis wir uns in einem riesigen Gang wiederfanden. Die Decke schwebte mindestens fünfzig Schritte über uns und verengte sich zu ihrer Spitze hin. Unter ihr waren zu beiden Seiten des Gangs breite Stege aus Stein angelegt, und in der Mitte zog sich ein grünlich-dreckiger Fluss träge dahin, von dem ein ungeheurer Gestank ausging. Obwohl überall Kohlepfannen oder Fackeln Licht verbreiteten, schafften sie es bei weitem nicht, die Dunkelheit vollkommen zu vertreiben, und so verblieben überall dunkle und schattige Nischen, in denen man zwar Bewegungen erkannte, aber nicht sagen konnte, wer sich dort genau befand. Alles in allem schien Undercity kein sonderlich angenehmer Ort zu sein, und dennoch fühlte ich mich geborgen und wie zu Hause, auch wenn ich nicht verstehen konnte, warum.

 »Wir sind gleich da«, brach Inessa ihr Schweigen, als wir dem Fluss für eine Weile gefolgt waren. Ich nickte, und während wir gingen, sah ich mich möglichst verstohlen um. Erst als ich mir sicher war, dass sich niemand in unmittelbarer Nähe befand, fragte ich sie leise: »Warum dieses Gehabe?«

 Ihr Lächeln war kühl und berechnend, ganz anders, als ich es von ihr in Erinnerung hatte. Sie glich jetzt mehr denn je der Kämpferin aus der Taverne, als die ich sie das erste Mal gesehen hatte. »Ich habe lange gebraucht, um mir einen guten Ruf aufzubauen. Eine falsche Bemerkung, und die ganze Arbeit wäre umsonst.«

 »Warum bist du dann nicht einfach, wer du bist?«

 Sie sah mich mit einer Mischung aus Mitleid und Verbitterung an. »Keine Sorge, du wirst es noch früh genug herausfinden.«

 Ihre kryptische Antwort ließ mich verstummen. Sie wollte offensichtlich nicht darüber reden, und ich verspürte nicht das Bedürfnis, einer begnadeten Schwertkämpferin auf die Nerven zu gehen. Stattdessen marschierten wir wortlos nebeneinander her, bis wir an eine Brücke kamen und diese überquerten. Auf der anderen Seite öffnete sich die Wand und machte für eine kleine Halle Platz, die mit Tischen und seltsamen Geräten vollgestopft war. Ein Glaskonstrukt stand neben dem anderen, voller Kolben, sich windenden und drehenden Röhrchen und allerlei mehr. Flüssigkeiten schwappten hin und her, köchelten auf kleiner oder großer Flamme vor sich hin, wechselten ihre Farben innerhalb weniger Sekunden und jagten durch das Glas. Aus jeder Ecke drang das Pfeifen der Gerätschaften, die unter Druck standen, und an jedem der Tische huschte ein Untoter mit dreckiger Robe und im Wahn weit aufgerissenen Augen herum, der vor sich hin murmelte, hastig Notizen machte oder an den Geräten herum pfuschte.

 Inessa ignorierte sie alle und steuerte geradewegs auf einen Durchgang zu, der sich im hintersten Winkel der Halle verborgen hielt. Ich folgte ihr, auch wenn ich den Geschehnissen um mir herum etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenkte; allerdings nur so lange, bis eines der Gläser etwas weiter weg von mir mit einem lauten Knall barst. Die Flüssigkeiten ergossen sich augenblicklich auf den Tisch fingen an, diesen unter lautem Zischen zu durchbohren. Das verrückte Kichern des Untoten, auf dessen Robe ebenfalls ein paar Tropfen gelandet waren und diese bereits zersetzten, schreckte mich so sehr ab, dass ich die letzten Schritte bis zum Durchgang rannte.

 Inessa erwartete mich bereits in einer Halle, die jener erschreckend glich, die wir gerade verlassen hatten. Sie war kleiner, aber dafür umso voller gepackt mit den gläsernen Experimenten. Auf einem Tisch sah ich beim Vorbeigehen etwas, das einer Monstrosität glich, auch wenn es weder Kopf noch Arme besaß und am ehesten einem verrottenden Haufen von Leichenteilen glich, die jemand ohne Nachzudenken einfach aneinander genäht hatte. Der Untote, der sich gerade über den riesigen Wanst beugte und etwas darin zu suchen schien, brabbelte unablässig vor sich hin. Ich verstand fast kein Wort, aber als wir ihn schon halb passiert hatten, erhaschte ich doch einen wütend geäußerten Satz: »Warum lebst du nicht, du verrottende Made?!«

 Schlagartig blieb ich stehen und sah den Untoten an, der sich jedoch schon wieder an seiner Kreatur zu schaffen machte. Mein Blick fiel auf die Leichenteile, dann auf meine Hände. Eine Frage, die sich mir schon längst hätte stellen müssen, drängte jetzt mit aller Gewalt in mir hoch.

 Warum lebte ich?

 Eine filigrane Hand packte mich energisch und zog mich rücksichtlos weiter. Ich fiel fast hin, als ich Inessa hinterher stolperte, und die Kriegerin ließ mich erst los, als ich wieder neben ihr her ging. Sie ignorierte dabei so gekonnt meine giftigen Blicke, dass ich nicht sagen konnte, ob sie sie überhaupt bemerkte.

 Dennoch hatte ich die Frage bereits gestellt, und jetzt ließ sie mich nicht mehr los. Ich erinnerte mich an nichts aus meiner Vergangenheit, ich hatte keinen Namen, keine Eltern, keine Geschwister. Aber irgendetwas - oder irgendwer - hatte mich zurückgeholt, und das bedeutete, dass es irgendwo jemanden geben musste, der mich kannte, der mich womöglich sogar brauchte. Oder, was meiner Hoffnung umgehend einen entscheidenden Dämpfer gab, ich war nur ein zufälliges Opfer, das es eben erwischt hatte, ohne Hintergedanken, ohne Plan.

 Kurz entschlossen wandte ich mich an meine Begleiterin. »Inessa, warum lebst du?«

 Die Frau blieb nicht stehen, sah mich aber mit einem verwirrten Blick an. »Was meinst du?«

 »Warum lebst du? Hat dich jemand beschworen? Warum wurdest du als Untote auferweckt?«

 Ihre Augen verengten sich zu Schlitzen, als hätte ich etwas gesagt, das besser unerwähnt geblieben wäre. »Nicht hier, nicht jetzt«, erwiderte sie knapp und leise, als befürchte sie, man könne uns hören. Etwas lauter fügte sie hinzu: »Wir müssten gleich bei Direflesh sein.«

 Ich nickte, wenn auch widerwillig. Ich hatte das Gefühl, einer Antwort auf meine Frage so nahe zu sein, dass ich sie nur zu greifen brauchte, und Inessa hielt meine Hand fest, um mich daran zu hindern. Um mich ein wenig abzulenken, griff ich in meine Hosentasche und befühlte kurz den Brief, der noch immer dort saß. Er fühlte sich inzwischen reichlich verknittert an, und das Pergament schien rauer zu sein, als es vorher gewesen war, aber es war mir fast egal. Der Auftrag war, den Brief zu überbringen; in welchem Zustand er sein sollte, hatte niemand erwähnt.

 Schließlich - nachdem wir noch einige ähnliche Räume mit unterschiedlich stinkenden Gerüchen und unterschiedlich verrückten Untoten passiert hatten - kamen wir bei einer Tür an, der ersten und scheinbar einzigen im ganzen Apothekarium. Unansehnliche Brandflecken prangerten auf dem Holz, und ein Schildchen aus Messing verkündete matt den Namen des Besitzers: Zacharias Direflesh.

 Inessa stellte sich neben die Pforte, lehnte sich lässig an die Wand und schaute mich erwartungsvoll an. Für einen Moment erwiderte ich ihren Blick nur ausdruckslos, bis ich mir selbst einen Ruck gab und drei Mal an der Tür klopfte. Das Pochen klang sehr dumpf, das Holz musste ziemlich dick sein.

 Zur Antwort ertönte das gedämpfte Knirschen eines alten Schlosses und das Klirren von Ketten. Es dauerte einige Sekunden, bis es endete; dann sprang die Tür regelrecht auf, krachte lautstark gegen die steinerne Mauer und fegte mich dabei fast von den Füßen.

 Eine kleine Gestalt, in einer teuer aussehenden, purpurnen Robe gekleidet und mit einem Gesichtsausdruck, als wollte sie mich im nächsten Moment zum Teufel jagen, starrte mich an. Die Augen des Untoten leuchteten in einem trüben Weiß, das irgendwie gefährlich aussah. Noch bevor ich auch nur ein Wort sagen konnte, schnarrte er mich mit einer krächzenden und bösartigen Stimme an: »Wer bist du Wicht und was willst du von mir?«

 Angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich fast einen Kopf größer war als mein Gegenüber, fand ich diese Beleidigung fast schon lustig; als ich jedoch in seine Augen blickte, verging mir jegliches Lachen. Rasch zerrte ich den Brief aus meiner Hosentasche hervor und überreichte ihn den Knilch. »Ein Brief für Euch«, erwiderte ich mit mehr Respekt, als ich gerne in meine Worte gelegt hätte.

 Der Apotheker riss mir den Umschlag aus der Hand, öffnete ihn ungestüm und schmiss ihn dann auf den Boden, kaum dass er den eigentlichen Brief in den Händen hielt. Seine Augen huschten über die Worte, die dort geschrieben standen; am Ende angelangt, knüllte er das Pergament einfach zusammen, warf es achtlos über die Schulter, streckte mir seine Hand entgegen und sah mich mit verbitterter Miene an.

 Ich erwiderte seinen Blick voller Ahnungslosigkeit. Für eine Weile standen wir schweigend so da, bis meinem Gegenüber der Kragen platzte. »Mein Geld!«, schrie er mich mit sich überschlagender Stimme an.

 »Was für Geld?«

 »Was für - du willst mich wohl auf den Arm nehmen, du jämmerliche Ratte?!«

 Das war der Zeitpunkt, da mein Respekt für den erbarmungslosen Blick des Untoten verblasste und mein Zorn obsiegte. Ohne ein weiteres Wort an den Giftzwerg zu verschwenden, drehte ich mich um und winkte Inessa, dass ich gehen wollte.

 Ein merkwürdiges Zischen ertönte in meinem Rücken. Dann, als ob plötzlich ein Feuer in meinem Rücken entfacht worden wäre, spürte ich eine unheilvolle Wärme auf mich zukommen. Ohne darüber nachzudenken, warf ich mich zur Seite und in den Dreck; gerade noch rechtzeitig, um zu sehen, wie ein faustgroßer Flammenball über mich hinweg zischte und an der Wand zerschellte, wo er die Steine rauchend und geschwärzt hinterließ.

 Einen Moment später thronte Direflesh mit funkelten Augen über mir. Seine eine Hand stand in Flammen, und mit der anderen packte er mein Hemd und zog mich näher an sein Gesicht. Seine Nase glich jetzt, da ich sie so genau in Augenschein nehmen konnte, jener einer Ratte, und aus seinem Mund drang der faulige Gestank von Essensresten, die nicht einmal mehr frisch gewesen waren, als er sie gegessen hatte. »Ich frage dich zum letzten Mal, Bursche. Wo ist mein Geld?!«

 »Ich weiß nichts von irgendwelchem Geld!«, gab ich panisch zurück.

 »Lüge!« Das Gesicht des Untoten verzerrte sich vor Wut, und was er noch an Spucke in seinem Mund besaß, verteilte sich über mir, als er mich anschrie. »In dem Brief stand, dass du mir die Hundert Goldstücke bringen würdest!«

 »Ich - ich habe kein Gold -«

 Im nächsten Moment schüttelte mich der Knilch so sehr, als wollte er mich gleich umbringen, während sein Wutgeheul durch das ganze Apothekarium hallte. Dann, vom einen Moment auf den anderen, ließ er von mir ab. Ich nutzte die Gelegenheit, um hektisch von ihm weg zu krabbeln und ihn dabei nicht aus den Augen zu lassen.

 Der Blick, den er mir zuwarf, gefiel mir gar nicht. Als dann auch noch ein widerwärtiges Lächeln auf seinen Lippen Platz nahm, schwante mir Übles.

 »Ab sofort arbeitest du für mich, bis die Hundert Gold abbezahlt sind.«

 Ich starrte den Untoten wortlos an. Er nahm meine Sprachlosigkeit wohl als Einverständnis, denn ohne auf eine Erwiderung zu warten, stürmte er zurück in sein Laboratorium. Bevor er die Tür hinter sich zu riss, steckte er jedoch noch einmal seinen hässlichen, unförmigen Kopf heraus. »Ich brauche Krötenaugen, das Gift einer Orgrimmar-Natter und die Innereien eines Stranglethorn-Tigers! Wenn du mir all das nicht binnen eines Sonnenumlaufs besorgt hast, werde ich dich eigenhändig verbrennen!«

 Dann knallte er die Tür mit solcher Wucht zu, dass ich den Luftzug spüren konnte, obwohl ich einige Schritte von der Pforte entfernt auf dem Boden saß.

 Ich brauchte eine Weile, bis ich verstanden hatte, was gerade passiert war. Als ich meinen Blick endlich von der Tür losreißen konnte, fiel er auf Inessa, die mich grinsend ansah. »Und genau deshalb bin ich nicht ich selbst.«


----------



## the chinese (4. Dezember 2011)

Made my Day Again ;D weiter gehts


----------



## the chinese (29. Dezember 2011)

*drück* *push*


----------



## Al Fifino (15. Januar 2012)

*hust* Ja, ich lebe noch. Entschuldigung für die lange Wartezeit, und... hoffentlich liest das hier überhaupt noch einer. 
_________________

*Kapitel 6 - Von Räubern und Giften*

»Dieser... dieser...«
 Händeringend suchte ich nach einem Wort, das meinen Gefühlen Direflesh gegenüber gerecht werden konnte. Madenfressende Leiche war bereits ebenso gefallen wie verlauste Kanalratte, winzige, kotfressende Wanze und noch einiger anderer Wortkreierungen, die Inessa immer wieder zum Schmunzeln brachten.
 »Du solltest dich weniger in deinen Zorn steigern und lieber noch einmal darüber nachdenken, was du ihm besorgen solltest«, unterbrach sie meine Suche nach einem neuen Titel. 
 Ungläubig starrte ich sie an, während sie entspannt ihren Krug hob. »Ich soll diesem Hackebeil-Knilch behilflich sein und mich zu seinem Sklaven machen? Ist es das, was du sagen willst?«
 Die Kriegerin legte ihren jetzt leeren Krug auf den Tisch. Es dauerte keinen Augenblick, bis der dürre Wirt - ein unangenehmer Zeitgenosse mit kalten Augen und keinem einzigen Zahn mehr im Mund - sich das Gefäß geschnappt und es mit einem neuen, vollen ausgetauscht hatte. Die kleine, von Menschenhand geschaffene Kaverne, in der sich das Gasthaus befand, war bis auf Inessa und mir vollkommen leer.
 Die Frau griff bereits wieder nach dem Krug, als sie nickte. »Es sei denn, du willst lieber von dem Hackebeil-Knilch über einer kleinen Flamme gegrillt werden.«
 Ihre Worte hatten mehr Wahrheit in sich, als mir lieb war. Direflesh verfügte über Kräfte, die ich noch nie zuvor gesehen hatte. Der Flammenball etwa hatte mich so sehr erschrocken, dass ich meinen Mund erst aufbekommen hatte, als wir das Apothekarium verlassen hatten. Und selbst ohne diese magischen Fertigkeiten hatte der Untote mehr Eindruck auf mich gemacht, als ich es mir zugestehen wollte. Dennoch schaute ich meine Begleiterin eher mürrisch an, als ich sagte: »Ich frage mich manchmal, auf wessen Seite du eigentlich stehst.«
 »Ich stehe nur auf meiner«, erwiderte sie lächelnd. »Jetzt trink endlich, ich will dich noch jemandem vorstellen, bevor wir uns trennen.«
 »Trennen?«, wiederholte ich erschrocken. »Warum denn trennen?«
 »Ich habe dich nicht aus reinem Vergnügen begleitet. Auch ich habe Auftraggeber. Manche von ihnen sind noch bei weitem schlimmer als Direflesh. Du kannst dir vorstellen, dass ich sie nicht gerne warten lasse.«
 Ich zog ein schiefes Lächeln, das ungefähr meinem Gemütszustand entsprach, und schnupperte dann an dem Gesöff in dem Krug vor mir. Es stank nach Abfall, und ich glaubte, eine leichte Note des Kanals von Undercity heraus riechen zu können. 
 »Du sollst nicht deine Nase hinein stecken, sondern es trinken.«
 Ich sah Inessa mit einem finsteren Blick an und versuchte gar nicht erst, meinen Ekel zu verbergen, als ich den Krug hob. Das Zeug war warm, und ich trank es mit einigen wenigen Zügen aus, um mich nicht noch einmal überwinden zu müssen. Gerade, als ich den Krug geleert hatte und ihn so weit wie möglich wegschmeißen wollte, hielt ich mitten in der Bewegung inne. So abscheulich der Geruch auch gewesen war, der Geschmack war das genaue Gegenteil: würzig, fein, sanft. Er entfaltete sich auf meiner Zunge und hinterließ eine wohlige Wärme in meinem Magen.
 Vorsichtig stellte ich den Krug ab und starrte ihn dann verwirrt an, bis ich bemerkte, dass sich Inessa bereits erhoben und neben meinen Stuhl gestellt hatte. »Weißt du noch, was du besorgen musst?«
 »Krötenaugen, Natterngrift und Tigerinnereien«, gab ich mechanisch zurück, während ich einen weiteren Blick auf meinen leeren Krug warf. »Was ist das?«
 »Undercitys Lagerbier. Greg ist der einzige, der das Rezept dazu hat. Fast niemand trinkt es, weil es so abartig riecht.«
 Zögerlich stand ich auf und folgte Inessa ein paar Schritt, die bereits auf den Ausgang der Kaverne zuhielt. Im Vorbeigehen warf sie dem Wirt drei Kupfermünzen zu, die dieser geschickt auffing. »Kann man das auch in Flaschen kaufen?«
 »Vergiss nicht, was du besorgen musst.«
 Wehmütig drehte ich mich noch einmal zur Taverne um, bevor ich mit Inessa den Inneren Ring betrat. Es war nicht viel los auf der Straße; einige Untote huschten umher, und auch einige andere Wesenheiten waren zu sehen. Da waren die großen affenähnlichen Männer, deren Arme so lang waren, dass sie fast auf dem Boden aufschleiften, wenn sie sich zu sehr bückten. Sie hatten kein Haar, sondern wilde Mähnen, kleine Augen, breite Hakennasen und Hauern, die ihnen aus den Mäulern ragten und an jene von Wildschweinen erinnerten. Ihre Gesichter waren oft mit Bemalungen verziert, und ihre Körper waren drahtig und nicht gerade kräftig gebaut. Ich kannte sie als Trolle, auch wenn ich nicht wusste, woher.
 Genauso waren mir die Orks ein Begriff: stämmige, grünhäutige Krieger, muskelbepackte Berserker, die mit ihren Äxten und den langen Zöpfen den Eindruck von Barbaren machten. Sie trieben sich gerne mit den Trollen herum, hatten sie doch ebenso wie diese Hauer aus den Mäulern ragen.
 Von den Tauren wiederum konnte ich nur einen einzigen Angehörigen der Rasse ausmachen. Sie sahen aus wie Stiere, die sich auf zwei Beinen bewegten und die ihre Hufe für dicke Hände mit drei Fingern eingetauscht hatten. Sie waren noch größer als die Trolle und noch muskulöser als die Orks, aber sie machten insgesamt einen eher friedfertigen Eindruck. Derjenige, den ich gerade erblickte, hatte sich einen mächtigen Kriegshammer auf den Rücken geschnallt und war in voller Rüstung gekleidet. Alleine der Hammer hätte mich mit seinem Gewicht wohl erdrückt, aber die Rüstung hätte ich nicht einmal im Traum anzulegen gewagt.
 Von den Blutelfen hatte ich noch niemanden gesehen, aber ich wusste, dass es sie gab. Ich konnte ihnen kein genaues Bild zuordnen, und jedes Mal, wenn ich an sie dachte, befiel mich ein düsterer Groll, den ich mir nicht erklären konnte.
 Inessa war inzwischen vorausgegangen, und ich folgte dicht hinter ihr. Wir marschierten an etlichen Geschäften vorbei, die allerlei Plunder feilboten, bis wir die Treppe hinunter zur Bank erreichten. Gerade, als Inessa ihren Fuß auf die erste Stufe setzte, trat ich neben sie. »Sind die Märkte nicht hier? Was wollen wir unten bei der Bank?«
	»Nicht die Bank. Wir müssen in den Äußeren Ring. Dort sind die Fleischereien und Alchemisten. Und im Schurkenviertel sind die Giftmischer.«
 Zumindest letzteres überraschte mich kein bisschen. Wenn das Viertel schon einen so vielversprechenden Namen hatte, musste es dort neben Giften vermutlich auch genügend Meuchler und Mörder geben, um Direflesh ausschalten zu können.
 »Ich werde dich bis dorthin begleiten«, fügte Inessa mit einem verschmitzten Lächeln hinzu. »Keine Sorge, niemand würde sich an Direflesh wagen. Er ist verrückt und paranoid. Fallen sind überall in seinem Haus verteilt, die Eingänge sind magisch abgesichert. Nur jene, denen er es erlaubt, können bei ihm gefahrlos eintreten.«
 Entgeistert darüber, dass sie meine Gedanken gelesen und dazu noch von Direflesh gewusst hatte, trottete ich geknickt neben ihr her. »Und warum hast du mich dann zu ihm gehen lassen, wenn du das alles wusstest?«
 »Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass du ihm Gold schuldest.«
 Mein Blick brachte sie zum Lachen, was meine Laune noch tiefer sinken ließ.
 Wir bahnten uns unseren Weg durch fast leere Gänge und dunkle Ecken. Schon bei unserem ersten Gang durch Undercity zum Apothekarium war mir aufgefallen, dass die Katakomben nicht sonderlich gut ausgeleuchtet waren, sich aber scheinbar niemand darum scherte. Dieser Eindruck verschärfte sich jetzt noch mehr: Fackeln hingen verloschen in ihren Halterungen, Kohlepfannen waren leer gebrannt und nicht wiederaufgefüllt worden. Manche Gänge verschwanden in finsteren Löchern, die ich noch erstaunlich gut ergründen konnte. Aber selbst meine Augen reichten nicht weit genug, um feststellen zu können, was sich in den hintersten Winkeln verbarg.
 Es dauerte nicht lange, bis ich begriff, warum ausgerechnet hier Läden zu finden waren. Das Geschäft etwa, das sich um Alchemie-Bedarf kümmerte, war nicht mehr als ein paar Regale, vollgestopft mit den absonderlichsten Dingen, die ich jemals gesehen hatte. Neben eingelegten Augen von Kröten, von denen wir ein Glas voll nahmen, fanden sich noch Dinge wie Krähenschnäbel, zu Staub zermahlene Ochsenhörner und Elfenohren im Sortiment. Die Besitzerin war eine buckelige, sabbernde Leiche, die uns mit verdrehten Augen ansah, immerzu lächelte und mit ihren Händen, an denen Fingernägel wie Klauen prangerten, durch den Kopf strich. Nicht selten ritzte sie sich dabei auf, leckte dann schwarzes Blut von ihren Fingern und kicherte dabei wie eine Verrückte.
 Nicht weit von ihr entfernt erkannte ich einige weitere Läden, und die meisten von ihnen schienen einen ähnlichen Besitzer zu haben wie der Alchemie-Bedarf.
 Allerdings hatte das wandelnde, verrottende Stück Fleisch einen lichten Moment, als es um die Bezahlung ging. »Fünf Silberstücke!«, kreischte sie mich an und fuchtelte dabei mit ihren Händen dermaßen vor meinem Gesicht herum, dass ich befürchtete, sie würde mir gleich ein Auge ausstechen.
 »Dinge für Direflesh«, gab ich nur mit ruhiger Stimme zurück. »Er wird bezahlen.«
 Die Wirkung trat ein, kaum dass die Alte meine Worte vernommen hatte. Sie wich vor mir zurück, nickte nur eifrig und stammelte dabei irgendetwas vor sich hin, was ich nicht verstand. Mit steifer Miene wandte ich mich mit dem Glas fest in der Hand von ihr ab, zwinkerte Inessa kurz zu und verschwand dann mit ihr in der Dunkelheit.
 »Nicht schlecht«, meinte sie anerkennend, als wir uns auf den Weg zur Fleischerei machten.
 »Von dem zu schließen, was du mir erzählt hattest, muss Direflesh stadtbekannt sein. Ich dachte mir, dass er auf andere Untote einen ähnlichen Einfluss haben muss wie auf mich.«
 »Trotzdem, du hast das sehr schnell herausgefunden. Du scheinst schlauer zu sein, als du aussiehst.«
 Ich wusste nicht, ob ich mich stolz oder beleidigt fühlen sollte, deshalb ließ ich ihren letzten Kommentar unbeantwortet und folgte ihr nur der Mauer entlang, welche den Äußeren vom Inneren Ring trennte.
 Für die nächste Zeit waren die Geräusche unserer Stiefel und das Glucksen des giftgrünen Flusses alles, was ich vernehmen konnte. Die Läden hatten wir ein Stück hinter uns gelassen, und vor uns führte die Straße in die Dunkelheit, die wieder seltener von Fackeln durchdrungen wurde.
 »Die Diebe und Mörder scheinen es zu mögen, im Finsteren zu leben«¸ murmelte ich mit einem sarkastischen Unterton in der Stimme. Inessa war er nicht entgangen, denn sie lächelte zur Antwort. »Ich vermute, es schärft ihre Sinne. Sie agieren meistens in der Dunkelheit, warum sollten sie also nicht auch in ihr leben?«
 »Kein ehrbarer Mann lebt gerne in der Dunkelheit.«
 Die Kriegerin sah mich mit großen Augen an und unterdrückte dann nur mit Mühen ihr Lachen, so sehr, dass sie sich sogar die Hand auf den Mund legte. Gereizt setzte ich hinzu: »Ich wüsste nicht, was daran so lustig sein soll.«
 Inessa brach in schallendes Gelächter aus, das von den Wänden hin und her geworfen wurde und sich bald anhörte, als würde eine Heerschar von Frauen mich auslachen. »Als ob auch nur ein einziger Untoter wüsste, was Ehre bedeutet!«
 Ihre Worte trafen mich hart genug, dass ich stehen blieb. Natürlich hatte sie Recht. Wir waren Untote, reanimierte Leichname, die über eine Welt wandelten, in der es sie wahrscheinlich nicht einmal geben sollte. Ich hatte bereits oft genug den Ausdruck der Lebenden in Undercity gesehen, wenn sie meinem Blick begegnet waren: Abneigung, Verständnislosigkeit bis zu Hass. Niemand schien einen Untoten auch nur leiden zu können.
 »Komm schon, du Scherzvogel. Das Schurkenviertel ist gleich da vorne.«
 Ich scheuchte die Gedanken aus meinem Kopf, besonders jene, die mir einzureden versuchten, ich wäre besser tot als untot.
 Hastig schloss ich zu Inessa auf, die an einem kleinen Torbogen stand. Eine schwere, hölzerne Tür versperrte den Weg. Es war kein Schlüsselloch zu sehen, also musste sie wohl von innen mit einem Balken oder etwas ähnlichem abzuschließen sein. Inessa hob ihre Faust, klopfte drei Mal dagegen, verharrte dann einen Moment und hämmerte noch zwei Mal gegen das Holz.
 Scharrend öffnete sich ein Guckloch in der Tür. Das Gesicht, das uns durch die schmale Öffnung entgegen sah, lag hinter einer schlecht geschnitzten, hölzernen Maske verborgen. Soweit ich es erkennen konnte, sollte es wohl einen Teufel darstellen. Mich erinnerte es mehr an einen Ziegenbock mit merkwürdig kurzen Hörnern.
 »Losung?«, fragte eine gedämpfte Stimme hinter der Maske hervor.
 »Es gibt keine Losung«, erwiderte Inessa.
 Der Teufel musterte uns noch für einen Augenblick, dann wurde das Brett wieder an seinen Platz geschoben und das Guckloch versperrt. Holz knarzte und schob gegen Holz, bis die Tür quietschend aufschwang. Der Wächter, in einem schwarzen Umhang verhüllt, deutete mit einer einladenden Handbewegung auf ein winziges Zimmer und den Gang hinter ihm, der tiefer in die Katakomben führte. »Willkommen im Schurkenviertel.«
 Inessa marschierte ohne einen weiteren Blick an ihm vorbei und in die Finsternis hinein. Ich hätte wohl noch einen Augenblick bei dem Wächter verweilt, um ihn ein wenig genauer zu betrachten, schon alleine wegen seines Kostüms; allerdings entschied ich mich, lieber nicht zu lange alleine mit ihm in einem Raum zu bleiben. Ich ging also an dem kaputten Stuhl, auf den sich die Wache niederließ, vorbei und der Kriegerin hinterher. Nicht weit vor uns erhellte ein flackerndes Licht den Gang. Weitere Fackeln folgten der ersten, und gleich darauf verließen wir den Stollen.
 Der Platz, auf dem wir standen, war klein und gedrungen. Schmucklose Häuser aus Stein drängten sich dicht an dicht beinander, die wenigsten von ihnen schienen Fenster zu haben. Ihre blanken Wände zeugten von der Unkenntnis ihrer Erbauer: sie waren nicht glatt, oftmals nicht einmal gerade. Vielmehr sah es so aus, als hätten ihre Besitzer den billigsten Stein genommen, den sie aufzutreiben vermochten, und diese dann aufeinander getürmt, um nicht mehr gesehen werden zu können. Fackeln waren hier eher spärlich gesät, was überall finstere Ecken und dunkle Gassen begünstigte. Mehr denn je fühlte ich mich wie in einem Schurkenviertel: dreckig, hässlich und voller unsichtbarer Gefahr.
 Inessa drehte sich zu mir um, ihre Hand lässig auf den Schwertknauf gelegt. »Du wirst keine Schwierigkeiten haben, hier Gift zu finden. Man verkauft es fast an jeder Straßenecke.«
 »Soll das heißen, dass du mich verlässt?«
 »Ich hatte das erwähnt. Erinnerst du dich?«
 »Natürlich erinnere ich mich«, gab ich missmutig zurück und schaute mich dabei um. »Aber warum lässt du mich ausgerechnet hier alleine zurück?«
 »Es wird helfen, deine Sinne zu schärfen.«
 »Es wird helfen, mir mit einem Dolch die Kehle durchzuschneiden.«
 Inessas Lippen verzogen sich zu einem breiten Grinsen, eines jener Sorte, das ich gar nicht ausstehen konnte. »Die meisten Untoten töten keine andere Untoten. Hier«, und sie schnippte mir zwei Silbermünzen zu, die ich auffing. »Das sollte für dein Gift reichen. Deine Innereien musst du dir selbst besorgen.«
 »Werden sie denn nicht von Direfleshs Namen eingeschüchtert sein?«
 Die Kriegerin zuckte nur mit den Achseln, als sie bereits losging. »Vielleicht. Vielleicht passiert auch das Gegenteil.« Und mit diesen Worten verschwand sie in der Dunkelheit einer der unzähligen Gassen.
 Für einen Moment blieb ich nur verwirrt stehen, dann hastete ich ihr hinterher. »Was soll das schon wieder heißen?«
 Als ich die Finsternis betrat, konnte ich niemanden vor mir entdecken. Es schien, als wäre Inessa vom Erdboden verschluckt worden. Unsicher tastete ich mich noch ein paar Schritte weiter hinein, als ich bereits erste Abzweigungen von der Gasse vorfand. Die Häuser mussten ein Labyrinth bilden, und ich konnte unmöglich sagen, wie weitläufig es war. Fluchend drehte ich wieder um und lief zum Ausgang des Schurkenviertels zurück. Der kleine Platz war leer, keine lebende oder tote Seele war zu sehen.
 Nachdenklich rieb ich die beiden Silbermünzen zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger aneinander. Wenn ich Inessa Glauben schenken konnte - und bisher hatte sie mich noch kein einziges Mal belogen - dann waren hier mehr Giftmischer unterwegs, als es Klingen gab. Die Frage war, wie ich am ehesten an einen heran kam, ohne dass er mir die Kehle durchschneiden oder meine zwei lausigen Silbermünzen abnehmen würde.
 Meine Flucht aus der Taverne kam mir wieder in den Sinn. Tatsächlich formte sich in mir ein Gedanke, der mich sogar zu einem kurzen Lächeln, das erste seit langem, hinriss. Die Häuser waren nicht hoch gebaut, und sie sahen erst recht nicht wetterfest aus. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass sie etliche Meter unter der Erde erbaut waren, war das nicht weiter verwunderlich, aber für mich bedeutete es einen ungemeinen Vorteil.
 Rasch wandte ich mich um und lief den finsteren Gang zum Wächter zurück. In dem kleinen Zimmer angekommen, nickte ich ihm nur kurz zu und schob dann die beiden Gläser mit den Krötenaugen unter seinen Stuhl. Er ließ mich gewähren, ohne ein Wort zu sprechen, und ich nahm es als stilles Einverständnis. 
 Dann kehrte ich eilig zu dem Platz zurück und sah mich, als ich angekommen war, kurz um. Niemand war erschienen, und niemand schien mich zu beobachten. Ein wenig sicherer peilte ich die niedrigste Hauswand an, die ich finden konnte, und nahm dann beherzt Anlauf. Als ich absprang und mich an die Mauerkannte krallte, konnte ich mich ohne Probleme mit den Füßen an den hervorstehenden Steinen abstützen, und im nächsten Augenblick saß ich bereits auf dem flachen, hölzernen Dach des Hauses. Fast alle Gebäude um mich herum schienen so gebaut zu sein: flache Dächer, die praktisch nur aus Holzverschlägen bestanden und die man auf die Mauern gelegt hatte. Manche waren zusätzlich mit Steinen beschwert worden, damit man sie nicht einfach hochheben konnte, aber dennoch waren es armselige, stümperhafte Bauversuche. Die Schurken und Meuchler, die hier lebten, waren entweder nicht viel zuhause, oder ihnen war ein dreckiger Unterschlupf lieber als ein vernünftiges Haus. Je länger ich darüber nachdachte, machte es sogar Sinn: ein hübsches, schön anzusehendes Haus musste in einem Viertel voller Strauchdiebe und zwielichtiger Gestalten zwangsläufig ausgeraubt werden. Je stümperhafter und armseliger aber das eigene Heim aussah, desto weniger Aufmerksamkeit zog es auf sich.
 Vorsichtig richtete ich mich auf, darauf achtend, nicht auf ein morsches Brett zu treten und immer auf den Mauern zu stehen. Über mir war keine Decke zu sehen; die von Menschenhand geschaffene Grotte musste riesig sein. Ein kurzer Blick um mich herum ließ mich sogleich daran zweifeln, dass der Sprung auf das Dach eine gute Idee war: Abgesehen von Lichtpunkten, die aus Gassen hervor leuchteten, konnte ich nichts erkennen, außer, dass jedes Haus dem anderen glich. Ich war so verloren wie eine Ratte in einem Labyrinth, und je mehr ich mich umsah, desto mehr fühlte ich mich wie eine.
 »Suchst du was bestimmtes?«
 Ertappt zuckte ich zusammen und sah mich um. Die Stimme war von unten gekommen, und als ich meinen Hals ein wenig reckte und über die Mauer sah, konnte ich ein Gerippe sehen, das mich fröhlich angrinste. »Gibt nicht viele Untote, die sich auf die Dächer anderer Meuchelmörder trauen.«
 »Ich suche einen Giftmischer«, entgegnete ich ausweichend. Ich hatte weder Lust, mich mit dem schäbig gekleideten Kerl zu unterhalten, noch wollte ich ihn verärgern. Womöglich war es sogar sein Haus, auf dem ich gerade stand.
 Anscheinend waren meine Sorgen unbegründet, denn ein Lächeln stahl sich auf seine spröde Lippen. Seine Haut verzog sich dabei und knirschte leise wie brüchiges Leder. »Was suchst du dann da oben? Ich bin hier unten!«
 Misstrauisch beäugte ich den Untoten. Sein Lächeln mochte mit den fehlenden Zähnen hässlich aussehen, aber es wirkte ehrlich. »Habt Ihr auch das Gift einer Stranglethorn-Natter zum Verkauf?«
 »Mein Freund, ich habe alle Gifte, die du jemals brauchen solltest, und noch ein paar mehr!«, gab er lachend zurück. »Komm herunter, es sei denn, du willst durch mein Dach einsteigen!«
 Ich konnte mir ein schiefes Lächeln nicht verkneifen, als ich an den Rand des Daches ging und nach einem geeigneten Platz suchte, um herunter zu springen.
 Gerade, als ich schon in der Hocke war, hörte ich ein leises Knarzen in meinem Rücken.
 Ohne zu überlegen, als hätten alle meine Sinne nur auf das Geräusch gewartet, warf ich mich zur Seite. Ein Messer zischte nur ein paar Zoll weit an mir vorbei und traf die Wand gegenüber, wo es abprallte und mit einem metallischen Klappern auf dem Boden landete.
 Ein mürrisches Grunzen ertönte hinter mir, gefolgt von ledernen Stiefeln, die einen hastigen Schritt in meine Richtung taten. Alles wurde von dem Bersten der Bretter übertönt, dem ein lauter Schrei, der Klang von zerbrochenem Glas, ausgeschwappten Flüssigkeiten und saftiges Fluchen aus der Gasse folgten. Als ich mich endlich wieder aufgerappelt hatte, sah ich ein großes Loch im flachen Dach aufklaffen, aus dem ein sanftes, blaues Leuchten drang. Der Untote, der mich hatte herunter locken wollen, rannte gerade davon und verschwand hinter der nächsten Biegung, wo seine Schritte schnell verhallten.
 Dafür drangen Geräusche aus der Öffnung vor mir. Für einen Moment war ich versucht, dem Beispiel des Mistkerls, der mich abgelenkt hatte, zu folgen, aber das blaue Licht zog mich fast schon magisch an. Neugierig legte ich mich flach auf den Bauch und kroch etwas näher, um einen Blick in das Haus zu werfen. 
 Direkt unterhalb des Lochs war der Untote zu sehen, der mich von hinten hatte attackieren wollen. Sein Körper war über und über von Flüssigkeiten benetzt, die in allen möglichen Farben schimmerten. Seine Augen waren weit aufgerissen, und was einmal ein Gesicht gewesen sein mochte, war nun von Verätzungen entstellt. Kampfhaft warf er sich hin und her und röchelte dabei, als hätte man ihm die Kehle durchgeschnitten. Die dreckige Kleidung, die er trug, wies einige Löcher auf, deren Ränder sichtbar weiter wurden.
 Ein sanftes, gelbes Leuchten strahlte kurzzeitig in einer Ecke des Raumes, die ich nicht sah, auf. Leises Stöhnen folgte, das nicht von dem Untoten stammte, und einen Moment später tauchte eine mit Kapuze bewehrte Gestalt neben dem Sterbenden auf. Sie war in einer schlichten, grauen Robe gekleidet, bei der jedoch ein Ärmel fortgerissen worden war. Dort, wo die helle Haut nicht sichtbar war, leuchtete nacktes Fleisch in dem blauen Licht, das den Raum erfüllte. Noch während ich es betrachtete, verheilte sie aber schon wieder. Mit großen Augen beobachtete ich, wie die Haut wuchs und sich schützend über die Verletzung legte, um an den Rändern zu verwachsen. Wenige Augenblicke später zeugte nichts mehr von der grausigen Wunde.
 Der brutale Tritt, den der Unbekannte dem Untoten verpasste, lenkte mein Augenmerk wieder auf ihn. Das Röcheln wurde kurz lauter, und schwarzes Blut trat aus seinem weit geöffneten Mund hervor. Dann, nach einem letzten Aufbäumen, lag er völlig still.
 Ruckartig legte die Gestalt unter mir ihren Kopf in den Nacken, wodurch sie eher unabsichtlich die Kapuze abstreifte.
 Grün schimmernde Augen starrten mich an und bohrten sich in die meinen. Spitze Ohren stachen zwischen dem blonden Haar hervor, und auf der zierlichen Nase erschienen Falten, während sich ihr Gesicht zu einer wütenden Maske verzerrte.
 Ihr Schrei dröhnte in meinen Ohren wieder, als ich meinen Kopf zurück zog und bereits die Wärme des Feuerballs spüren konnte, der durch die Öffnung zischte und gen der Decke raste. Augenblicklich sprang ich auf, wirbelte herum und landete mit einem beherzten Sprung auf dem Platz.
 »Bleib stehen! Bleib stehen, du Ratte! Ich werde dich umbringen!«
 Was die hysterische Stimme hinter mir her schrie, bewirkte eher das Gegenteil von dem, was sie von mir verlangte. Anstatt stehen zu bleiben, hastete ich in den Gang, der aus dem Schurkenviertel heraus führte. Die Wache, die am anderen Ende stand, schien mich nicht einmal zu beachten, als ich mir meine Gläser grabschte, die Tür aufriss und hinaus in den Äußeren Ring stürzte. 
 Es dauerte nur wenige Sekunden, bis mich die Dunkelheit verschluckte. Anscheinend wurde ich nicht verfolgt, denn hinter mir konnte ich die schwere Tür wieder ins Schloss fallen hören. Aber während ich panisch weiter rannte, wurde ich das ungute Gefühl, oder vielmehr die Gewissheit nicht los, mir bereits einen weiteren tödlichen Feind in Undercity gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Albra (19. Januar 2012)

interessante änderungen
ich hoffe du bleibst diesmal auf dem weg und verlierst ihn nicht wieder aus den augen ^^


----------



## Al Fifino (21. Februar 2012)

*@*Albra: Ich hab's zumindest nicht vor. 

Die Formatierung zerhaut mir übrigens gerade wieder meinen Text... mit Lücken zwischen jedem Absatz wird's immerhin ein wenig übersichtlicher. Bitte denkt nicht, dass ich das nur mache, um es wie mehr aussehen zu lassen, als es tatsächlich ist. Ich bin schlichtweg zu faul, all die Absätze wieder herauszulöschen, wenn das copy-paste immerhin schon so schön übersichtlich aufgedröselt wird. 

PS.: Wenn ihr "plot holes" findet, sagt bitte umgehend Bescheid! Keine Lust, mich wieder im selben Mist zu verfangen wie das letzte Mal...
_____
*
Kapitel 8 &#8211; Eine neue Haut*

 Die nächsten Stunden vergingen wie im Flug. Ich konnte nicht einmal genau sagen, wie viele Tage sie bildeten, weil Undercity komplett von der Sonne abgeschnitten war. Ich zählte stattdessen Fackeln, die abbrannten, und Kohlepfannen, die aufgefüllt werden mussten. Fünf Fackeln waren schon zu kleinen Stümpfen verkommen und ausgetauscht worden seit meinem Ausflug ins Schurkenviertel.

 Inessa hatte ich seitdem nicht wieder gesehen. Ohnehin hätte ich keine Zeit gehabt, mich mit ihr zu unterhalten: Direflesh hielt mich erbarmungslos auf Trab, verlangte Kräuter, die man nur in den hintersten Winkeln von Undercity finden konnte, forderte Eingeweide und Gedärme von Tieren, die beinahe ausgerottet waren, und ließ sich alles von mir liefern, ohne auch nur ein einziges Mal Dank zu zeigen. Zu allem Überfluss hatte er es sich auch noch in den Kopf gesetzt, mich stets mit einigen Flammenbällen zu begrüßen. Wahrscheinlich hoffte er, dass ich einmal zu spät ausweichen und mit einem Schlag verbrennen würde; zumindest seine Augen glitzerten stets mordlüsternd, wenn er mich ansah. Nach der ersten Attacke, der ich nur mit viel Glück entronnen war, lernte ich sehr schnell, mich ihm leise zu nähern und nicht allzu lange in seiner Nähe zu verweilen.

 Doch so sehr ich das alte Gerippe verabscheute, musste ich dennoch zugeben, dass ich einige kleine Vorzüge genoss, seitdem ich ihm zwangsweise als Laufbursche diente. Zum einen war Direflesh eine stadtbekannte Figur; es genügte vollends, seinen Namen auszusprechen, und Gespräche verstummten. Die meisten der Untoten, die mitbekamen, dass ich für ihn arbeitete, bedachten mich mit einem hämischen Blick. Die wenigsten schienen damit zu rechnen, dass ich den nächsten Sonnenumlauf überleben würde. Andere, vor allem die wenigen Tauren, die ich zu Gesicht bekam, schienen dagegen regelrecht Mitleid mit mir zu haben. Wirte und Schankmeister gaben mir jedenfalls umsonst zu trinken, was ich wollte, entweder aus Mitleid oder aus Furcht. Ich genoss es, solange ich konnte.

 Außerdem hatte ich Eintritt in das Refugium des Apothekers erhalten. Wenn man durch die Tür trat, fiel zuerst das bläuliche Netz auf, welches sich kaum sichtbar über den Eingang spannte. Direflesh hatte es mir gegenüber nur ein Mal erwähnt. Es schien all jene in kleine Würfel zu schneiden, die ohne seine Erlaubnis Zugang zu seinem Haus suchten. Von dem Netz abgesehen, glomm in jeder noch so winzigen Ecke des Hauses ein Zauber, von denen die meisten wohl zerstörerischer Natur waren. Nur die helle Lichtkugel, die an der Decke schwirrte und dem alten Griesgram auf Schritt und Tritt folgte, machte einen einigermaßen freundlichen Eindruck.

 Das Haus, welches lediglich aus einem verlies-artigen Zimmer bestand, war spartanisch und nutzbringend eingerichtet. Es war praktisch leer, mit Ausnahme einiger gläserner Geräte und Röhrchen, einer Feuerstelle, über der ein rostiger und kaum gebrauchter Kessel hing, und einem riesigen Regal, in welchem Direflesh all das aufbewahrte, was ich ihm brachte. Süßlicher Verwesungsgestank erfüllte stets die Luft, ab und zu geschwängert von dem betörenden Duft fremder Kräuter. Direflesh schien nie zu schlafen, denn er hatte es nicht für nötig gehalten, ein Bett aufzustellen. Dafür führte eine verrottendeTür, die in dem großen Raum ein wenig falsch am Platz wirkte, in eine winzige Kammer, vollgestopft mit Büchern in fremden Sprachen und Sprachen, die ich sogar verstand. Einige dieser Bücher, die ich für interessanter hielt als die anderen, hatte ich kurzerhand eingesteckt, und jedes Mal, wenn ich mir eine kleine Pause zwischen meinen ewigen Botengängen leisten konnte, schmökerte ich in ihnen herum.

 Eines hatte es mir besonders angetan. Es befasste sich mit der Kunst der Magie, vor allem der schwarzen Beschwörungsformeln. Schattenblitze waren illustriert dargestellt, mitsamt aller Wörter, die für den Zauber nötig waren, und den dazugehörigen Handbewegungen. Weiter hinten tauchten andere, nützliche Sprüche auf: etwa die Dämonenhaut, welche am ehesten einer magischen Rüstung ähnelte; oder die Beschwörung eines Leerwandlers, welcher den Befehlen seines Herren bedingungslos folgte und für ihn sogar bis zum Tod kämpfte. Gerade der Leerwandler weckte mein Interesse. Er hätte sich um meine Arbeiten kümmern können, während ich das Buch weiter gelesen hätte. Dummerweise verstand ich praktisch nichts von Magie und Beschwörungen, und obwohl ich danach stöberte, konnte ich in Direfleshs Bibliothek kein Buch finden, das mir die grundlegenden Dinge erklärt hätte. 

 Immer wieder war ich versucht, meinen neuen Meister einmal darauf anzusprechen. Aber jedes Mal hielt mich meine Furcht, ihm auch nur einen Schritt näher zu kommen als unbedingt notwendig, zurück.



 Gerade stand ich wieder einmal vor dem Arbeitstisch des Untoten. Was auch immer er braute, es stank scheußlich nach Schwefel, Verfall und Tod. Angesichts dessen, was ich bisher schon im Apothekarium zu Gesicht bekommen hatte, ging ich davon aus, dass Direflesh besonders bösartige Experimente durchführen musste. Solange er jedoch nicht vorhatte, mir etwas von seiner Braukunst verabreichen zu wollen, war es mir ziemlich gleichgültig. Ich legte die kleine Phiole mit Gift, die er von mir verlangt hatte, neben den Überresten irgendwelcher grünlich schimmernden Gedärme, und ging dann rasch zur Tür hinüber.

 Direflesh selbst schien sich in seiner Bibliothek aufzuhalten: Licht strahlte aus dem kleinen Raum und der halb geöffneten Tür hervor, und ich konnte hören, wie er achtlos einige seiner Bücher zu Boden warf. Ein Grunzen, dem eines zufriedenen Schweines nicht unähnlich, folgte, und der Apotheker trat wieder in sein Labor, wo er mich an der Pforte zur Freiheit stehend entdeckte. »Ah, du bist schon wieder zurück gekehrt. Tüchtig, tüchtig, der kleine Streuner&#8230;«

 Er bleckte seine gelben Zähne und eilte zu seinem Tisch hinüber, wo er die Phiole zur Hand und die glasklare Flüssigkeit darin genauer in Augenschein nahm. »Das reine Gift einer Königskobra&#8230; was noch? Was könnte noch fehlen?«, murmelte er leise vor sich hin.

 Ich beobachtete ihn genau. Direflesh hatte die Angewohnheit, reizbar zu werden, wenn er länger überlegen musste. Seine Wut ließ er gerne an den Wänden seines Hauses aus &#8211; die meisten der Steine waren schwarz verbrannt, als hätten unzählige Feuer an ihnen geleckt &#8211; und seit neuestem auch an mir.

 Als er sich wieder an mich wandte, machte er zu meiner unendlichen Erleichterung einen ruhigen Eindruck, solange man einen Wahnsinnigen ruhig nennen konnte. »Ich muss nachdenken&#8230; und du störst mich dabei!«, brüllte er mich plötzlich an. Während ich noch erschrocken zusammen zuckte, hatte meine Hand bereits die Türklinke gefunden und nach unten gedrückt. Der Feuerball zischte über meinen Kopf hinweg, als ich mich hastig duckte, und durch die inzwischen offene Tür hinaus in das Apothekarium. Schreie und Rufe, nicht minder erschrocken wie ich, ertönten, bis das Klirren und Bersten von Glas zu vernehmen war.

 »Raus! Verschwinde, und komm nicht vor morgen wieder, oder ich reiße dir deinen Kopf ab!«

 Meine Augen wurden groß, als die Worte aus Direflehs Mund an meine Ohren drangen. »Natürlich, Meister!«, erwiderte ich ein wenig zu schnell, um meine Freude verbergen zu können. Einen Moment später rannte ich bereits durch den schlecht beleuchteten Gang in Richtung Äußeren Rings. Die Umhängetasche, die ich inzwischen erstanden hatte, um meine Bücher darin aufzubewahren, hüpfte auf und ab und brachte mich fast aus dem Gleichgewicht, aber ich war zu sehr damit beschäftigt, wenigstens für kurze Zeit aus Direfleshs eisernen Griff zu entfliehen, um darauf zu achten.

 Erst, als ich das Apothekarium mit seinen finsteren Kammern und noch finstereren Bewohnern hinter mir gelassen hatte und wieder vor dem giftgrünen Kanal stand, zwang ich mich, stehen zu bleiben. Es benötigte einiges an Willenskraft, nicht in lauter Jubel auszubrechen und Luftsprünge zu machen; stattdessen folgte ich eilig und mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht dem Fluss, bis ich eine der unzähligen und schlecht gewarteten Brücken fand und auf die andere Seite übersetzte. Nicht einmal die Leere der Katakomben Lordaerons konnte mir meine gute Laune nehmen, während ich meinen Weg fortsetzte.

 Es dauerte nicht lange, bis ich die allmählich auftauchenden Giftmischereien und Geschäfte voller Halsabschneider hinter mir gelassen und in den gehobeneren Bereich Undercitys eingedrungen war. Man konnte über den Inneren Ring sagen, was man wollte &#8211; dass es hier genauso stank wie in allen anderen Teilen der Kanalisation, dass die Untoten keinen Deut freundlicher waren, und dass man die Stadt der lebenden Toten sowieso besser nie betrat &#8211; aber ich fühlte mich hier, wo jeder Winkel von Fackeln ausgeleuchtet war und zu jeder Zeit geschäftiges Stimmengewirr herrschte, rundum wohl. Ich wusste zwar, wie naiv es war, aber es fühlte sich so an, als wäre man hier sicher.

 Die unterste Ebene war die schäbigste der drei, welche den Inneren Ring bildeten. Dennoch gab es hier unten ein Plateau mit hervorragender Aussicht auf die grünen, schleimigen Fluten, die sich durch Undercity wandten, und hier wurden auch die hervorragendsten Pilzgerichte gekocht, die man in Undercity bekommen konnte. Jedes Mal, wenn ich an den offenen Feuerstellen vorbei lief und den vom Rauch geschwängerten Inhalt der bauchigen, riesigen Kesseln roch, lechzte es in mir nach einer Schüssel des Pilzragouts, das dort vor sich hin köchelte. Inzwischen hatte ich jedoch auch eingesehen, dass ich in meinem Zustand nur noch bedingt Hunger, Durst und Müdigkeit verspürte. Ich konnte den Begriffen etwas zuordnen; aber sie fühlten sich leer an, wie aus einem anderen Leben, und nicht so bedeutend, wie sie sein sollten. Dennoch gab ich nur zu gerne den Verlockungen nach.

 Ich ging an dem sabbernden Untoten vorbei, der versuchte, dressierte, daumengroße Schaben zu verkaufen, und erklomm die Treppe zur mittleren Ebene. Dort stand, alleine und schon deshalb geradezu erhaben, das Bankhaus von Undercity.

 Meine Laune erhielt doch noch einen entschiedenen Dämpfer, als mir bewusst wurde, was mir bevor stand.

 Ich straffte meine Schultern, nestelte ein wenig an meiner zerrissenen Hose herum und versuchte, möglichst einschüchternd zu wirken, als ich auf eines der Gitterfenster zuging. Noch ehe ich dort angekommen war, konnte ich schon sehen, dass ich erwartet wurde: Die geisterhafte Dame mit dem zum Leben erwachten Haar grinste mich breit an. »Na, mein Kleiner? Hast du etwas verloren?«

 »Einen Lederbeutel voller Münzen, um genau zu sein«, erwiderte ich mürrisch. Ich hoffte inständig, dass sie mich nicht wieder mit ihren Haaren packen würde. »Ich brauche mein Geld wieder.«

 Als hätte sie nur darauf gewartet, schlängelte sich eine ihrer weißen Haarsträhnen durch die Gitterstäbe. Sie hielt den Lederbeutel fest umschlungen, ließ ihn aber umstandslos in meine offene Hand fallen.

 Auch wenn ich mir vorgenommen hatte, sie nicht leiden zu können, konnte ich mir ein Lächeln doch nicht verkneifen. »Ihr scheint Euren Beruf wohl gelernt zu haben, Milady.«

 Der Geist starrte mich an, als stände ein lebender Mensch vor ihr. Für einige Augenblicke und mit steigender Panik glaubte ich, etwas gesagt zu haben, das ich gleich bereuen würde; doch stattdessen entspannten sich die Züge der Dame wieder. Sie erwiderte sogar mein Lächeln, und es gab ihr einen sehr hübschen Eindruck, sah man davon ab, dass man die Steine der gegenüberliegenden Wand durch sie hindurch sehen konnte.

 »Sicher, dass du ein Untoter bist, Kleiner?«

 Ihre Frage überraschte mich so sehr, dass ich nicht so recht wusste, wie ich darauf antworten sollte. Ein Blick auf meine Hände entpuppte sich als äußerst hilfreich, wenn man bedachte, dass meine Fingerspitzen von Ratten angenagt worden waren und die Knochen blank lagen. Ich hielt sie hoch, wackelte ein wenig mit den Fingern und erwiderte: »Ich glaube nicht, dass es daran irgendwelche Zweifel gibt.«

 Sie kicherte. Die geisterhafte Dame kicherte wie ein kleines Mädchen, und sie war das erste Wesen in Undercity, dessen Lachen sich nicht falsch oder schadenfroh, sondern ehrlich anhörte. Als ihr mein verwirrter Blick auffiel, zwinkerte sie mir zu. »Ich habe meine Zweifel.«

 »Und warum das?«

 Mit den Ellenbogen auf dem Fenstersims, stützte sie ihren Kopf in ihren Händen und sah mich belustigt an. »Du wärst der erste Untote, dessen Humor nicht grausam ist und der auch noch freundliche Worte formulieren kann.«

 Eine meiner Augenbrauen hob sich wie von selbst. »Ich kann nicht der einzige Untote sein, der freundlich ist. In&#8211; eine Weggefährtin von mir ist ebenfalls sehr freundlich, und sie ist untot.«

 »Dann muss sie etwas Besonderes sein, genau so wie du.«

 »Und was, wenn Ihr die Untoten nur falsch einschätzt? Ihr seid doch selbst untot, oder nicht?«

 Der Geist lächelte auf meine Frage hin versonnen. »Es gibt Geister, und es gibt Untote. Geister entstehen durch eine enge Bindung an etwas, das wir zurücklassen mussten. Wir sehnen uns so sehr danach, dass wir zu den Lebenden zurückkehren. Aber Untote, so wie du? Ihr werdet von der Seuche wiederbelebt, die Arthas in das Land geschleppt hat. Ihr ward Menschen; jetzt seid ihr Monster mit einem letzten Rest Willen, um selbst zu bestimmen, wen ihr tötet. Und ihr tötet alles, was lebendig ist, weil ihr es hasst, und die Lebenden hassen euch dafür, und für das, was ihr seid.«

 Ich starrte die Frau an. Sie sagte die Worte voller Überzeugung, so sehr, dass es fast schon angsteinflößend war.

 »Warum also, mein lieber Freund, schaffst du es, freundliche Worte zu formulieren, obwohl du die Gabe dafür hättest verlieren sollen? Warum schaffst du es zu lächeln, obwohl du keinen geschändeten Leichnam vor dir liegen siehst oder eine Leiche, über die du selbst im nächsten Moment herfallen kannst? Warum beäugst du nicht hasserfüllt die wenigen Lebenden, die sich überhaupt noch in unsere Stadt trauen?«

 Hilflos hob ich meine Hände und zuckte nur mit den Schultern. »Ich weiß nicht. Warum sollte ich die Lebenden hassen? Sie haben mir nichts getan.«

 Die Augen der Dame wurden mit einem Mal hart wie Granit. »Die Lebenden verabscheuen uns. Sie würden uns lieber unter der Erde sehen als auf ihr wandelnd. Sie fürchten uns.«

 »Ihr hasst sie deswegen doch auch nicht, oder?«, fragte ich zögerlich.

 Ihre schemenhaften Lippen formten ein schmales Lächeln. »Ich lebe zu lange, um ewig einen Groll gegen sie zu hegen. Und es wäre zudem schlecht für das Geschäft. Aber ich bin auch ein Geist.«

 »Und Geister sind keine Untoten«, führte ich den Gedanken laut zu Ende.

 »Du bist der Bursche, der für Direflesh arbeitet, nicht wahr?«

 Ich nickte nur stumm, während ich den Lederbeutel einsteckte. Beinahe fiel er durch ein Loch in meiner Hosentasche wieder heraus, und ich musste ihn auf der anderen Seite einpacken. Ich nahm mir noch im selben Moment vor, als erstes anständige Kleider zu kaufen, und einen Gürtel, an dem ich den Beutel festmachen würde.

 »Er gehört zum grausamsten Abschaum in unserer Stadt. Lass dich nicht von ihm täuschen. Er mag verwirrt und verrückt wirken, aber er ist das genaue Gegenteil. Bleibe in seiner Gunst, solange du kannst, und verschwinde, sobald es dir möglich ist.«

 Ich blickte die Frau ein letztes Mal an, nickte wieder und wandte mich dann von ihr ab. Meine Füße liefen wie von selbst die Stufen zur nächsten Ebene hinauf, während meine Gedanken noch um das Gespräch kreisten. Niemand gab mir eine Chance, noch lange unter ihnen zu weilen. Ich hatte bereits am eigenen Leib erfahren, wie impulsiv Direflesh sein konnte; trotzdem sah es nicht so aus, als würde er in nächster Zeit auf meine Dienste verzichten wollen. Aber womöglich hatte die geisterhafte Dame ja Recht, und er brauchte mich nur noch für eine kurze Zeit. Zum Beispiel so lange, bis er die letzte Zutat für seinen Todestrunk gefunden hatte.

 Mir wurde allmählich unwohl, während ich darüber grübelte. Seufzend beschloss ich, mich später damit zu befassen und zuerst einmal ein wenig in meinen Büchern zu schmökern. Als ich aufsah, stellte ich verblüfft fest, dass mich meine Füße direkt zu der heruntergekommenen, viel zu engen Taverne geführt hatten, die mir Inessa gezeigt hatte. Nur zu gerne nahm ich an einem der leeren Tische Platz und nickte dem dürren Wirt zu. Er musste nicht einmal fragen, um zu wissen, was ich wollte, und noch bevor ich mein Buch &#8211; jenes über Nekromantie &#8211; ausgepackt und vor mir hingelegt hatte, stand bereits ein Krug mit der übel riechenden Flüssigkeit daneben.

 Ich kramte rasch meinen Lederbeutel hervor, hielt dann aber kurz inne. Mit einem finsteren Blick und eiserner Miene starrte ich dem Untoten mitten in die Augen, der noch immer neben mir stand und mir seine geöffnete Hand entgegen streckte. »Du weißt, für wen ich arbeite.«

 Ein hämisches Grinsen entblößte etliche Lücken zwischen seinen Zähnen, als er antwortete: »Deshalb kassiere ich dich auch gleich ab.«

 Ich konnte spüren, wie sich meine Augen zu Schlitzen verengten. Als das Grinsen bestehen blieb, seufzte ich innerlich auf, schnürte aber scheinbar unberührt den Lederbeutel auf und zählte dem Wirt fünf Kupfermünzen in seine Hand ab. »Das sollte für die nächsten Runden reichen.«

 Mein Gegenüber grunzte nur zufrieden und verzog sich wieder hinter seine Theke, wo er begann, mit einem schmutzigen Lappen schmutzige Krüge noch schmutziger zu machen.

 Ich schlug das Buch auf und blätterte ein wenig durch die Seiten. Der Ledereinband knirschte dabei leise. Obwohl sich bestimmt niemand außer Direflesh selbst in seine Bibliothek verirrte, waren die Bücher zu einem großen Teil in einem erbärmlichen Zustand. Die wenigen, die ich eingepackt hatte, wiesen Risse auf, ihnen fehlten Seiten oder sie waren von Flüssigkeiten benetzt worden, die Löcher in das Pergament gebrannt und die Buchstaben ausgelöscht hatten. Ihr Besitzer ging nicht eben zimperlich mit ihnen um, und das Ausmaß der Zerstörung jagte mir immer wieder einen Schauer über den Rücken, wenn ich Zeuge davon wurde.

 Nach kurzer Suche fand ich den Schattenblitz. Schlussendlich war es eine schwarze Kugel aus Magie, die alles auffraß, was sich ihr in den Weg stellte. Sie missachtete herkömmliche Rüstungen und brannte sich in das Fleisch des Unglücklichen, um es zu verzehren. Es schien kein schwerer Zauber zu sein, aber dennoch war er mächtig genug, um den Feind töten zu können. Einige der Illustrationen zeigten Leichen, in deren Brust etwa faustgroße Löcher klafften oder denen Gliedmaßen fehlten. Die Stümpfe sahen aus, als hätte man sie ihnen weggerissen.

 Auch wenn das alles grausame Darstellungen waren und sie mir nicht gerade gefielen, faszinierten sie mich umso mehr, da sie so zerstörerisch waren. Wenn ich den Schattenblitz beherrschen würde, hätte ich mich bereits einigen Anweisungen Direfleshs mit Leichtigkeit widersetzen können. Zumindest war das etwas, worüber ich gerne und ausgiebig nachdachte.

 Aber ich wusste nicht einmal, ob ich überhaupt dafür geschaffen war, Zauber zu weben. Ich konnte nicht sagen, welche Voraussetzungen man dafür benötigte, noch, ob ich sie besaß. Zwar schwirrte mir immer wieder der Zwischenfall mit dem Zombie im Wald durch den Kopf &#8211; das blaue Licht, das erstrahlt war, und der leblose Leichnam, der daraufhin neben mir gelegen hatte &#8211; aber ich wusste nicht, was das bedeuten zu bedeuten hatte. In jedem Fall konnte ich nicht auf Hilfe von Direflesh bauen, wenn ich mir irgendwelche magischen Künste beibringen wollte. Ich konnte höchstens versuchen, möglichst viel Wissen zu sammeln und es dann irgendwie anzuwenden.

 Ich strich mir nachdenklich über das Kinn, während ich die Seiten ein ums andere Mal durchlas. Es klang alles so einfach, dass ich für einige Augenblicke meine Hand betrachtete, dann wieder die Zeichnung in dem Buch, dann meine Finger genau so wie dort gezeigt verbog. Ich atmete so tief aus, dass ich keine Luft mehr in meinen Lungen zu haben schien; in diesem Zustand konnte ich mich am besten konzentrieren.

 So leise, dass es auch der Wirt nicht hören konnte, wisperte ich die fremd anmutenden Worte, die im Buch standen, und ließ zugleich meine Hand nicht aus den Augen.

 Als ich das letzte Wort gesprochen hatte, spürte ich ein angenehmes Kitzeln in meinen Fingerspitzen. Aufgeregt wartete ich darauf, dass sich die schwarze Kugel zwischen ihnen bilden, sie wachsen und dann mit atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit hinfort fliegen würde.

 Aber nichts geschah.

 Enttäuschung machte sich in mir breit. Trotzig wiederholte ich die Worte noch einmal, aber wieder passierte nichts, und auch das Kitzeln blieb aus. Der Gedanke, dass ich es mir nur eingebildet hatte, wurde so unerträglich laut, dass ich mit der eben noch ausgestreckten Hand unwirsch meinen Krug krallte und den Inhalt in einem Zug in mich hinein goss. Murrend und über den Seiten brütend wartete ich darauf, dass der Wirt ihn füllte, und kaum dass das Lagerbier wieder darin herum schwappte, setzte ich den Krug von neuem an und leerte ihn bis zur Hälfte.

 Wahrscheinlich war ich eben doch kein Magier, und das blaue Licht hatte ich mir am Ende auch nur eingebildet. Vielleicht war der Zombie einfach so tot umgefallen. Womöglich war seine Zeit abgelaufen, und was ihn zum Leben erweckt hatte, hatte ihn in genau dem Moment verlassen, als er mir in meine Nase hatte beißen wollen.

 Ich verbrachte noch ein wenig Zeit damit, einige Seiten des Nekromanten-Buchs zu studieren, mir Wörter und Bewegungen zu merken. Auch wenn es nicht viel Sinn machte, hinterließ es ein gewisses Gefühl der Sicherheit, oder zumindest des Trotzes; ich tat etwas, das mir vielleicht einmal helfen würde. Wenn nicht, dann hatte ich meine Zeit zumindest mit etwas Interessantem verbracht.

 Als ich den Krug vollends leerte, packte ich das Buch wieder in meine Ledertasche und machte mich auf. Ich musste nicht lange suchen, um einen Laden zu finden, der Kleidung verkaufte: Stoffroben waren in Undercity hoch im Kurs. Wie schon in Brill zuvor schien auch hier jeder, der Wert auf sich legte, eine reich verzierte Robe zu tragen, um seiner Position Ausdruck zu verleihen. Ich konnte all dem Gehabe nicht viel abgewinnen, aber außer Roben schien es praktisch nichts anderes zu geben. Als ich einen der untoten Schneider auf einfache Hosen und Hemden ansprach, lachte dieser mich aus. »Geh raus und grab einen von den Toten aus, wenn du solchen Tand willst!«, zwitscherte er mir noch hinterher, als ich ihm mit finsterer Miene den Rücken zukehrte und weiter suchte.

 Tatsächlich hatten die wenigsten Schneider herkömmliche Kleidung im Angebot. Die meisten hatten sich auf Magierroben spezialisiert, wie mir eine überaus hässliche, aber zumindest nur unfreundliche Schneiderin erzählte. »Wir weben Zauber ein, machen sie robust gegen die Elemente, versuchen manchmal auch, sie gegen Schwerter und Äxte zu wappnen.« Als sie mir einen Blick zuwarf, schüttelte sie aber nur den Kopf. »Du bist kein Magier, und du könntest dir eine Robe nicht mal leisten, also verschwinde.«

 Meine Suche endete erst bei einem Händler, der mir überaus dreckige, aber immerhin intakte Klamotten für einen unverschämt hohen Preis überließ. »Nicht die beste Qualität«, gab er grinsend zu, »aber vermutlich die einzigen Hosen, die man in ganz Undercity findet.«

 »Sie sehen aus wie frisch aus dem Grab geklaut«, gab ich verärgert zurück, als ich aus der engen Umkleidekabine heraus trat, die hinter dem Stand aufgebaut worden war.

 »Was glaubst du, warum sie so teuer sind?«, erwiderte der Verkäufer mit einem bösartigen Lachen.

 Meine Hände hätten sich schon längst an die Kehle des kleinen Bastards gekrallt und sie heraus gerissen, wenn ich sie nicht mühsam unter Kontrolle gehalten hätte. Als er die Hand aufhielt und auf die Silbermünze wartete, die er für ein paar zusammen geschneiderte Leinen verlangte, betrachtete ich ihn mit einem möglichst vernichtenden Blick. »Ich bin der Gehilfe von Direflesh.«

 Die Hand schloss sich für einen Moment, als der Händler erschrocken in meine Augen blickte; einen Moment später wurde seine Miene grimmig, und seine Hand öffnete sich wieder. »Wir hatten einen Preis vereinbart. Zahl ihn.«

 Inessa kam mir wieder in den Sinn. Sie verstellte sich, um zu überleben.

 Jetzt war wohl die Zeit gekommen, um herauszufinden, ob ich es ihr gleichtun konnte.

 Meine linke Hand stieß nach vorne und packte den Untoten am Hals. Er war fast ein Kopf kleiner als ich und dürr wie ein wandelndes Gerippe; ich musste mich nicht einmal sonderlich anstrengen, um ihn nach oben zu heben. Einige panische Laute drangen aus seinem Mund hervor, verebbten jedoch sofort, als ich meinen Griff ein wenig verstärkte.

 »Ich denke, du weißt, was ein Schattenblitz ist? Nick einfach.«

 Sein Versuch misslang kläglich, aber dennoch war die Kröte eindeutig darum bemüht zu nicken. Seine Augen, die ohnehin schon weit aufgerissen waren, quollen geradezu hervor, als sie meine rechte Hand einige filigrane Bewegungen ausführen sahen und er die Formel für den Zauber vernahm. Mit seinen Fingern kratzte er von meinem Arm die Haut ab, ohne dass ich mich darum geschert hätte.

 Beim letzten Wort verharrte ich für einen Moment. Der Händler hatte die Augen bereits geschlossen und blinzelte dann zögerlich, als das erwartete Ende doch nicht eintrat.

 Ich rümpfte meine Nase in gespielter Verachtung und schmiss den Untoten dann einfach über seine Ladentheke hinweg. Er fegte dabei einige seiner Kleider vom Tisch herunter und landete mit ihnen im Dreck.

 Um mich herum war es sehr still geworden. Als ich kurz über meine Schulter sah, konnte ich viele Untote sehen, die mich ausdruckslos ansahen. Die wenigen lebenden Wesen, die zwischen ihnen standen, betrachteten mich hingegen weniger leidenschaftslos: Ihre Gesichter spiegelten Hass und teilweise, wenn auch eher versteckt, Furcht wieder.

 Dann, unter einigem Stöhnen und Grunzen, bahnte sich eine Monstrosität ihren Weg durch die Menge wie ein Riese durch eine Herde von Schafen. Die meisten der Schaulustigen waren schlau genug, dem Leichenberg auszuweichen, doch ein Untoter hatte ihn wohl zu spät bemerkt. Einen Moment später segelte er, von einer der mächtigen Fäuste getroffen, durch die Luft und landete weiter unten schreiend in den grünen Fluten von Undercity.

 Eine noch immer panisch quietschende Stimme hinter mir schrie sofort: »Töte diesen Madenfresser! Töte ihn, augenblicklich!«

 Ein einziger Blick genügte, um den Händler zum Schweigen zu bringen. Ich schaffte es tatsächlich noch immer, meine Maskerade aufrecht zu erhalten, auch wenn es inzwischen eher Verzweiflung war, die mir Kraft gab, anstatt wie vorher noch die berauschende Wirkung von Macht. Die Monstrosität kam direkt auf mich zu und blieb nur einen Schritt von mit entfernt stehen.

 Als ich aufblickte und in das unförmige Gesicht sah, hätte ich fast zu lachen begonnen. Ich ließ mich schließlich zu einem schmalen Lächeln hinreißen, das Gordo zwar nicht mit seinem unförmigen, geöffneten Mund erwiderte, wohl aber mit seinen kleinen Augen. Wir mussten nicht einmal Worte wechseln, um uns zu verständigen.

 Ich drehte mich noch einmal zu dem Händler um, als mir ein schlichter, schwarzer Umhang auffiel, der das Chaos unversehrt überlebt hatte und noch immer an seinem Haken hing. Ich nahm ihn herunter, warf ihn mir um die Schulter und schloss die Schnalle, um mir dann die angenähte Kapuze über den Kopf zu ziehen. Gordo war währenddessen bereits weiter marschiert und pflügte auf der anderen Seite durch die verblüffte Menge hindurch. Selbst die Verlassenen, die meinen kleinen Kampf beobachtet hatten, schauten der Monstrosität verwundert nach.

 Als ich auf sie zuging, bildete sich rasch eine Gasse. Bei jedem meiner Schritte hörte ich gewisperte Worte und getuschelte Gespräche. Ich konnte die Blicke der Untoten und der Lebenden auf mich spüren, und in den Bruchteilen einer Sekunde beschloss ich, ihnen mit Schweigen und Verschlossenheit zu begegnen. Unbeteiligt, ohne meine Schritte zu verlangsamen oder jemanden eines Blickes zu würdigen, ging ich die Straße entlang und folgte ihr, bis ich endlich aus der Menge heraus trat. Dann bahnte ich mir einen Weg in die äußeren Viertel der Stadt.

 Erst, als ich mich in einem der dunklen Gänge zwischen den größeren Arealen Undercitys befand, wagte ich es, stehen zu bleiben und mich umzusehen. Einige waren mir gefolgt, dessen war ich gewiss, aber ich musste sie inzwischen abgeschüttelt haben. Niemand war zu sehen, und was noch viel wichtiger war: niemand hatte mich aufgehalten.

 Ich betrachtete fassungslos meine Hände. An meinem Arm hingen noch kleine Stücke der Haut weg, die der Händler aufgekratzt hatte, stumme Zeugen des Kampfes. Ich spürte, wenn auch nur schwach, den Stoff auf meiner Haut, und ein Gefühl, das mich von innen her auffraß.

Ich lachte. Ich lachte so laut, dass es sich in dem engen Gang anhörte, als würden hunderte verrückte Leute mit krächzender Stimme gemeinsam lachen.

 Und während ich lachte, wurde mir klar, dass ich ab sofort etwas war, das ich nicht sein wollte.


----------



## Albra (6. März 2012)

gelesen und nix widersprüchliches gefunden ^^
gogo weiterschreiben


----------



## Al Fifino (12. Juli 2012)

*Kapitel 9 – Ein alter Bekannter und ein Lehrer*


 Die nächsten Stunden verbrachte ich in den dunklen Winkeln und Ecken von Undercity und versuchte dabei, andere Tote und Lebende zu meiden, was mir auch mühelos gelang. Ich nutzte die Zeit, in der ich alleine war, um einige meiner Bücher zu lesen und weiterhin zu versuchen, Magie zu wirken, jetzt mehr denn je.

 Es war ziemlich seltsam: Euphorie hatte mich ergriffen, aber es war eine Aufregung, die ich nicht hätte spüren sollen. Etwas in mir schien regelrecht danach zu gieren, in meine neue Haut zu schlüpfen, Terror zu verbreiten und Respekt einzufordern, von jedem lebenden und nicht lebenden Wesen in Undercity. Ich ertappte mich beim Studieren der Zeilen dabei, wie ich vor meinem geistigen Auge die Zauber anwandte, um den Kleidungshändler in Flammen zu hüllen, seinen Willen zu zerquetschen und ihn von der obersten Ebene bis hinunter zu den Küchen springen zu lassen, um sich dabei alle Knochen im Leib zu brechen. Meine Finger zuckten dabei aufgeregt, als könnten sie es gar nicht erwarten, und erst, wenn ich verstand, worüber ich nachdachte, kam Ekel in mir auf – gepaart mit der unheimlichen Euphorie.

 Doch zu meiner ehrlichen Enttäuschung blieben auch alle weiteren Versuche eben nur das. Keine Flammen züngelte in meiner offenen Hand, kein Schattenblitz schoss aus meinen Fingern hervor, und die Dämonenhaut, vermutlich der derzeit nützlichste Zauber für mich, zeigte sich genauso wenig. Irgendwann, nachdem bereits Stunden vergangen waren, stopfte ich missmutig meine Bücher in die Umhängetasche zurück und schaute mich seufzend um.

 Ich konnte nicht einmal mit völliger Gewissheit sagen, wo ich mich gerade befand. Der Äußere Ring Undercitys war riesig, voller stiller und toter Gänge, in denen keine Fackel die Steine erleuchtete. Die einzigen, die sich hier wohlfühlten, waren die Ratten, die manchmal über meine Füße hüpften und deren Tatzen die einzige Quelle von Geräuschen war.

 Ich packte mich wieder in meinen neuen Umhang ein und zog die Kapuze tief ins Gesicht. Ich konnte wunderbar in der vollkommenen Finsternis sehen, jeden Riss im Boden, jede Fuge der Steine. Untot zu sein, hatte also wirklich seine Vorteile. Ich musste auch nicht lange suchen, um zu wissen, wo ich war: Das Gluckern des langsam vor sich hin ziehenden schleimigen Flusses drang allmählich an mein Ohr; allerdings erst, nachdem ich seinen bestialischen Gestank bereits für einige Minuten in der Nase hatte. Es dauerte dann auch nicht lange, bis ich die ersten Fackeln und Kohlepfannen ausmachte, Anzeichen für die belebteren Stadtteile Undercitys.

 Als ich in den Schein des brennenden Holzes trat, brauchte ich nur ein paar Momente, um zu wissen, wo ich war. Der Kanal führte nur wenige Schritte von mir entfernt seine grünen Fluten um Undercity herum. Auf der anderen Seite erkannte ich den Apothekerladen der alten Hexe, bei der ich die Innereien für Direflesh gekauft hatte. Ein Blick nach links bestätigte meine Vermutung: Die Brücke, welche mit einigen hässlichen, Dämonen ähnlichen Fratzen verziert war, führte einige Meter entfernt über den Fluss und praktisch gleich zum Eingang in den Inneren Ring.

 Ein wenig unschlüssig blieb ich stehen. Ich wusste nicht so recht, wohin ich jetzt gehen sollte; zu Direflesh zurück stand außer Frage. Solange mir der alte Knochen keine Befehle geben konnte, war mein Leben einfacher und sicherer. Die Taverne war eine weitere Möglichkeit, aber sie saß mitten im Inneren Ring, und ich verspürte nur wenig Lust, mich bereits wieder dort zu zeigen.

 Da erhaschten meine Augen eine Bewegung. Ich drehte meinen Kopf nur unscheinbar nach rechts, gerade genug, um aus den Augenwinkeln einen Troll zu erkennen. Diese Kreaturen hielten sich eigentlich immer im Inneren Ring auf, so wie der Rest der Lebenden, und umso mehr verwunderte es mich, einen hier unten, mitten im Reich der Untoten, anzutreffen. Die Bemalungen auf seiner breiten Nase und dem Gesicht wiesen auf seinen Clan hin; allerdings konnte ich nicht erkennen, welchem er genau angehörte. Dass die Bemalungen überhaupt irgendwelche Bedeutungen hatten, hatte ich aus einem der vielen Bücher Direfleshs.

 Auch wenn ich den schlurfenden, dürren Riesen nicht kannte, schien er mich umso besser zu kennen. Als er nahe genug war, um mich endlich zu bemerken – ich hatte mich wieder ein wenig in den Schatten des Ganges geflüchtet, aus dem ich gekommen war – blieb er argwöhnisch stehen. Doch kaum dass er meinen dunklen Umhang sah, erkannte ich, wie ihn eine böse Vorahnung überfiel: seine Hände griffen wie automatisch nach den beiden Äxten, die an seinem Gürtel hingen, nahmen sie aber noch nicht zur Hand. Dafür bildeten sich einige Sorgenfalten auf seiner Stirn, was ihm bei der nach hinten aufbäumenden Mähne, die seine Haare bildeten, einen merkwürdig lächerlichen Eindruck verschaffte.

 »Bist du Direfleshs Gehilfe?«, fragte er mich unvermittelt. Er sprach sehr gedehnt, aber man konnte ihm anhören, dass er sich gerade sehr unwohl fühlte.

 Meine Gedanken rasten. Es gab mehrere Möglichkeiten, mit der Frage umzugehen; meine eigene Frage war, welche mir wohl am besten dienen würde. Und so sehr ich es auch hasste, musste ich mir eingestehen, dass es am einfachsten sein würde, die scheinbaren Sorgen meines Gegenübers auszunutzen. 

 »Wer will das wissen?«, erwiderte ich leise und ein wenig hissend, wie eine Schlange, die sich über ihr Opfer aufbäumte. Zumindest hätte es so klingen sollen; im Nachhinein hörte es sich einfach nur lächerlich an, und ich musste mir auf die Zunge beißen, um einige Flüche herunterzuschlucken.

 Jedenfalls war wohl meine Auseinandersetzung mit dem Händler keineswegs vergessen worden, wie ich insgeheim gehofft hatte. Der Troll blickte mich mit mehr als nur unsicheren Augen an, während er vermutlich genauso scharf darüber nachdachte, was zu tun war, wie ich es noch einige Augenblicke zuvor getan hatte. »Niemand«, brachte er schließlich hervor.

 Ich setzte ein schmales Lächeln auf, in der Gewissheit, dass außer dem Mund mein Gesicht im Schatten der Kapuze lag. »Gut«, erwiderte ich, dieses Mal ohne Zischen.

 Wir schwiegen beide, der Troll mit einem Ausdruck, der von Sorge zu Furcht zu Abscheu wechselte, und ich mit meinem schmalen, schelmischen Lächeln. Schließlich, nachdem wir uns für eine Weile so angestarrt hatten, wandte sich mein Gegenüber sehr zögerlich ab und setzte seinen Weg den Kanal entlang fort. Allerdings behielt er mich dabei, so gut es ihm möglich war, im Auge, und seine Hände lagen noch immer auf seinen Äxten, bereit, sie sofort zu ziehen und sich zu verteidigen. Ich würdigte ihn indes keines weiteren Blickes, sondern starrte angestrengt auf die grünen Fluten, die stinkend und zäh nur wenige Schritte entfernt vorbei flossen. Erst, als ich mir sicher war, dass er mich nicht mehr sehen konnte, wandte ich mich in die entgegengesetzte Richtung und marschierte hastig los.

 Wieder durchströmte mich das abartige Hochgefühl, das ich schon bei dem Händler verspürt hatte. Meine Finger zuckten vor Begeisterung, und obwohl ich es nicht wollte, war mein Gang regelrecht beschwingt von meiner kurzen Begegnung mit dem Troll. Wenn ich überhaupt etwas Gutes aus dem Zusammentreffen ziehen konnte, dann, dass meine Maskerade angsterregend gut funktionierte.

 Schließlich blieb ich wieder unschlüssig stehen und sah mich um. Ich war dem Äußeren Ring für eine Weile gefolgt und wohl inzwischen aus dem Apothekerviertel herausgekommen. Weiter vorne erblickte ich einen Platz, von dem ich allerdings nur ein kleines Stück sehen konnte: Er verschwand in einer riesigen Kaverne, die man in die Wand gehauen hatte. Obwohl es in Undercity meistens eher ruhig zuging, kamen von dort einige Geräusche zu mir herüber gesegelt, die Neugierde in mir weckten. Es war das Rauschen und Zischen und eine merkwürdige Ahnung, die in mir bohrte und mich regelrecht weiter die Straße entlang zog. Diese wurde mit jedem Schritt besser: War sie vorher noch in ihrem jämmerlichen, für Undercity typischen Zustand gewesen, hatten jetzt Untote dafür gesorgt, dass alle Steinplatten an ihrem Platz waren und ordentlich saßen. Die in regelmäßigen Abständen aufgestellten Kohlepfannen rauchten nicht nur vor sich hin, sondern gaben sowohl Licht als auch Wärme ab, welche ausreichten, um Dunkelheit und Kälte zu vertreiben. Tatsächlich schien es fast so, als würde ich mich im Inneren Ring befinden, obwohl das nicht möglich war.

 Dann stand ich endlich am Rande des Platzes und starrte den riesigen Totenschädel an, der genau in der Mitte residierte. Er war so glatt poliert, dass sich die Flammen der überall verteilten Fackeln darin spiegelten und ihm einen lebendigen Eindruck verschafften. Das Gebilde war Bestandteil einer gewaltigen, fast den gesamten Platz ausfüllenden Pyramide und thronte direkt über ihrem Eingang, von wo aus es jeden, der Eintritt verlangte, mit glühenden und bösartigen Augen anstarrte.

 Die Pyramide selbst verfügte über verschiedene Plateaus, wobei ihre Spitze fast an die Decke der Kaverne stieß. Treppen, an denen Moos hing und die dennoch rege Benutzung aufwiesen, führten zu ihnen hinauf und wiederum in die Pyramide selbst hinein. Von dort kam auch das Fauchen, manchmal vermischt mit gepeinigten Schreien.

 Plötzlich verschwamm meine Sicht. Mein Herz begann zu rasen und gegen meinen Brustkorb zu trommeln, als wollte es den Knochen entfliehen. Das Hochgefühl, welches mich so anekelte, wurde mit einem Mal so stark, dass ich würgen musste und mich mit zitternden Armen an die kalten Mauern der Katakomben krallte. Obwohl Atem ein Privileg der Lebenden war, stockte meiner, und panisch versuchte ich, ihn in mich hinein zu saugen.

 Und dann – so stark, als würde mir ein Riese mit einer Steinkeule auf den Schädel einhämmern – drangen Erinnerungen in mir auf. Bilder rasten vor meinen Augen vorbei: der riesige Totenschädel und das Innere der Pyramide, von Gängen durchzogen und abweisend wie ihr Äußeres; Zellen unter dem Platz, in welchen abgemagerte, hilflose Menschen saßen und an denen sich Magier-Novizen versuchten; das Gesicht eines einzelnen Untoten, von unzähligen Angriffen und Zaubern zerfressen, aber mit solch leuchtenden, hasserfüllten Augen, dass allein ein Blick genügte, um alles und jeden zum Schweigen zu bringen.

 Das Magier-Viertel. Ich befand mich im Magier-Viertel, und der Name des Untoten war Ismael Blackweaver.

 Was auch immer gerade mit mir passiert war, und warum, es war mir egal. Ich kannte diese wandelnde Leiche, die mehr nach Tod aussah als nach Leben. Und es mochte gut möglich sein, dass sie mich genauso kannte.

 Mein Herz hatte sich wieder beruhigt und verharrte, wie es sich für einen Untoten gehörte, in vollkommener Stille. Ich schüttelte meinen Kopf, um den letzten Rest von Benommenheit loszuwerden, ließ dann von den Steinen ab, die jetzt einige Kratzer zierten, und schloss meine Finger zu Fäusten, während dickes, schwarzes Blut aus ihren Spitzen hervor quoll. Dann ging ich los.

 Ich wählte meine Schritte mit Bedacht und konzentrierte mich auf jeden einzelnen, während ich immer wieder blinzelnd den Platz überquerte. Die Nachwirkungen meiner Vision waren noch recht lebhaft, und manchmal glaubte ich, nicht so recht zwischen Traum und Realität unterscheiden zu können: mir kam es so vor, als würde der Totenkopf mich beobachten und genau darauf achten, wohin mich mein Weg führte. Außerdem hatte ich das Gefühl, beobachtet zu werden, obwohl nur ein paar wenige Untote zu sehen waren und allesamt besseres zu tun hatten, als mich anzustarren.

 Als ich durch die offene Pforte unter dem Schädel hindurch trat, hätte ich schwören können, ein leises, bösartiges Lachen zu hören. Ich drehte mich augenblicklich um und suchte misstrauisch nach der Quelle, aber ich konnte sie nicht finden. Für einen Moment dachte ich sogar, dass ich das Lachen nur in meinen Gedanken gehört hatte, dass es dort sogar seinen Ursprung hatte. Und ich fragte mich, ob mich Direflesh vielleicht vergiftet hatte, oder ob ich einfach nur wahnsinnig wurde.

 Selbst nach einigen Sekunden, in denen ich nur in dem hell erleuchteten Gang stand, regte sich nichts. Missmutig ging ich wieder weiter, und noch immer konnte ich das Gefühl nicht abschütteln, dass fremde Blicke auf mir lagen.

 Nicht nur von außen hatte die Pyramide einen riesigen Eindruck gemacht. Auch die vielen Gänge, die sich kreuzten und in alle möglichen Richtungen, nach oben und unten führten, mussten jeden verunsichern, der sich das erste Mal in dem Gebäude befand. Es war das reinste Labyrinth, durch das ich mich seltsamerweise ohne Sorgen oder Zweifel hindurch bewegte. Es war nicht sehr viel mehr als eine Ahnung, die mich voran trieb, aber dennoch wusste ich zugleich, dass ich mich auf dem richtigen Weg befand.

 Die Gänge waren in helles, magisches Licht gebadet. Kleine, blaue Kugeln hingen in regelmäßigen Abständen an den Decken, flackerten manchmal und erstrahlten dann umso stärker. Was mich verunsicherte, war die Tatsache, dass sie jedes Mal zu flackern begannen, wenn ich eines von ihnen passierte. Meine wiedergekehrten Erinnerungen schienen nichts davon zu wissen. Überhaupt halfen sie mir nur bedingt weiter: jedes Mal, wenn ich mich auf sie konzentrieren wollte, glitten sie mir durch die Finger wie Wasser, und wollte ich sie festhalten, verflossen sie nur noch schneller.

 Sie fühlten sich ohnehin nicht richtig an. Das, was ich sah, war verschwommen und selten klar, als wäre ich nur ein Zuschauer und würde das Geschehen durch verzerrendes Glas betrachten; als wären es gar nicht meine Erinnerungen, sondern die eines anderen.

 »Trete ein.«

 Erschrocken schaute ich auf. Meine Füße hatten mich geradewegs zu einer offenstehenden Tür getragen. Der Raum dahinter sah der kleinen und vollgestopften Bibliothek Direfleshs zum Verwechseln ähnlich, sah man davon ab, dass keine Unordnung herrschte und ein kleiner Tisch in der Mitte des Raums stand. An dem Tisch saß Blackweaver, auf den ich nur einen einzigen Blick werfen musste, um ihn zu erkennen. Seine Augen funkelten mich an, und sein unförmiger Mund, den einige Narben zeichneten, verzog sich zu einem schrägen Lächeln. Ich nahm an, dass er freundlich wirken wollte, aber die Grimasse stieß mich eher ab. Dennoch kam ich zögerlich seiner Aufforderung nach und betrat das mit alten, staubigen Teppichen ausgelegte Zimmer.

 Es stand kein zweiter Stuhl am Tisch, und so blieb ich ein paar Schritte von ihm entfernt vor dem untoten Magier stehen. Obwohl seine Augen wie tiefe Lavaseen waren und sein Blick vernichtend, erwiderte ich ihn, so gut ich konnte. Ich hätte mich gerne abgewendet, aber etwas in mir wisperte auf mich ein, es nicht zu tun.

 »Wie ist es dir ergangen?«, fragte mein Gegenüber unvermittelt. Seine Hände schlugen bedächtig das Buch zu, welches vor ihm auf dem Tisch lag, und ruhten dann auf dem Einband. Ich konnte nicht viel vom Titel erkennen, aber das geöffnete Tintenfässchen sowie die Feder, die daneben lagen, ließen mich erahnen, dass er es selbst schrieb.

 »Nicht sonderlich gut«, erwiderte ich knapp. Ich versuchte, meiner Stimme einen möglichst ausdruckslosen Klang zu verleihen und so meine Nervosität zu überspielen. Meine Finger hatten sich bereits an den Gurt meiner Tasche geklammert, und die Übelkeit von vorhin stieg wieder allmählich in mir hoch.

 Blackweaver brummte zur Antwort nur kurz, während er mich eingehend betrachtete. »Und was führt dich zu mir?«

 »Ich hatte gehofft, dass Ihr mir das sagen würdet.«

 Stille legte sich wie ein schweres Leichentuch über das Zimmer. Der Geruch von altem Pergament stieg mir allmählich in die Nase, gepaart mit süßlicher Verwesung. Es war das erste Mal, dass mir der Gestank des Todes auffiel, aber ich konnte nicht sicher sagen, ob er von mir oder von dem Magier stammte.

 Eine Bewegung riss mich aus meinen Gedanken. Blackweaver schob seinen Stuhl ein wenig zurück, stand auf und umrundete gemächlich den Tisch. Seine alte, verwitterte Robe, die im gleichen Zustand war wie sein Gesicht, raschelte bei jedem Schritt leise. Und mit jedem Schritt, den er auf mich zukam, wurde der Verwesungsgeruch stärker und stärker, als würde der rissige Stoff unzählige Wunden verdecken, die niemals heilten.

 Direkt vor mir blieb er stehen, vielleicht ein paar Zoll von meiner Nase entfernt. Wir waren in etwa gleich groß, auch wenn ich unter seinem Blick am liebsten geschrumpft und klein geworden wäre. Dennoch hielt ich ihm, wie bisher, stand. Noch immer wisperte eine eifrige Stimme in meinem Hinterkopf auf mich ein, dass alles andere ein Fehler sein würde.

 »Ich habe jedenfalls keinen weiteren Auftrag mehr für dich. Aber soweit ich informiert bin, arbeitest du jetzt für Direflesh?«

 »Eure Informanten müssen schnell und gut arbeiten«, gab ich leise zurück.

 »Sie gehören zu den Besten«, stimmte der Untote mit dem Anflug eines Lächelns zu. »Leider habe ich noch keinen einzigen, der mir etwas Brauchbares über Direflesh und seine… Projekte sagen konnte, abgesehen von den Gerüchten, die es mannigfaltig gibt.«

 Meiner Finger verkrampften sich noch mehr, doch ich nickte nur. Das Lächeln meines Gegenübers wurde breiter, was ihn endgültig wie eine zu klein geratene Monstrosität wirken ließ, bevor er sich umdrehte und wieder zu seinem Stuhl zurück schlurfte. »Brauchst du etwas für diesen Auftrag, wofür ich sorgen kann?«

 Die Frage, die ich mir so sehr gewünscht hatte, kam so unerwartet, dass ich für einen Augenblick sprachlos da stand.

 »Nein? Dann -«

 »Ich brauche einige Unterweisungen.«

 Der Untote schaute merklich verdutzt auf. »Unterweisungen? Wofür?«

 »Magie. Schwarze Magie, um genau zu sein. Schattenblitze, Dämonenhäute, vielleicht die Beschwörung eines Leerwandlers.«

 »Eines Leerwandlers?«, wiederholte Blackweaver gedehnt, während er sich in seinem Stuhl zurück lehnte und mich wieder forschend ansah. »Seit wann kämpfst du mit Magie anstelle eines Dolchs?«

 Hätte ich Spucke in meinem toten Mund gehabt, hätte ich schwer geschluckt. Der Kampf mit den Gnollen kam mir wieder in Erinnerung, und wie ich die Schritte wie von alleine getan hatte, ohne darüber nachzudenken. Und trotzdem hatte ich diesen unbändigen Drang danach, mehr über Zauber herauszufinden.

 »Wie lange kennt Ihr mich schon?«

 Blackweaver starrte mich lange an. Mir entging nicht, dass sich seine Hände wieder auf das Buch legten, als er sagte: »Ein paar Monde. Du bist sehr geschickt darin, deine Spuren zu verwischen. Um ehrlich zu sein, wusste keiner meiner Spitzel, wo du dich bis vor kurzen aufhieltst, bis du plötzlich wieder in Tirisfal aufgetaucht bist. Wo warst du?«

 Ich überging seine Frage, innerlich jubilierend, auf diese Goldader gestoßen zu sein, und zugleich niedergeschmettert. Blackweaver kannte mich also auch nur flüchtig, scheinbar nicht einmal meinen Namen. Aber er hatte mir einen perfekten Ausweg aus diesem unangenehmen Gespräch gezeigt, ohne es selbst zu bemerken.

 »Wenn Ihr mich also nicht kennt, woher wollt Ihr wissen, wie ich zu kämpfen pflege?«

 Der Untote erwiderte für einige Momente nichts, bevor sich ein leises Lachen aus seiner Kehle entrang. »Geh hinunter zu den Katakomben, und finde Elias. Er ist ein Lehrer der Nekromantie. Er sollte dir das Nötigste beibringen können. Nimm es als… Bezahlung für deine Dienste.«

 Meine Finger lockerten sich wieder ein wenig, und meine Beine, vorher stramm wie dünne Baumstämme, knickten ein wenig ein. Ich konnte fühlen, wie sich von einem Moment auf den anderen mein gesamter Körper entspannte, während ich nickte. »Erwartet mich in zwei oder drei Sonnenumläufen.«

 Ohne einen weiteren Blick auf den Magier zu werfen, wandte ich mich von ihm ab und trat in den Gang, von wo aus ich rasch in Richtung der Treppen eilte. Hinter mir hörte ich noch das leise Rascheln von Pergament, als Blackweaver wieder sein geheimnisvolles Buch aufschlug, und dann noch das leise Kratzen der Feder, bis meine Schritte alles waren, was die Gänge erfüllte.


----------



## Al Fifino (9. November 2012)

*Kapitel 10 &#8211; Müde Knochen*

Die Treppen in der Pyramide zu finden, war nicht schwer; es gab nur eine einzige, die nach unten führte,und sie befand sich ziemlich nahe dem Eingang. Auch hier war nichts von Prunk oder Protz zu sehen, nur kahler Stein. Die Stufen selbst zeigten regen Gebrauch auf: Ihre Kanten glätteten sich bereits von den vielen Schuhsohlen, die über sie gingen und sie langsam, aber sicher abschabten. Außerdem schien auf jeder dritten oder vierten Stufe ein dunkler Fleck zu prangern, manchmal so groß wie ein Daumennagel, dann so groß wie eine ganze Faust. Die Schreie, die ab und angedämpft von weiter unten her nach oben gellten, ließen nicht viel Zweifel daran, um was es sich genau handelte. Auch hier spendeten die magischen Kugeln Licht, und noch immer flackerten sie kurz auf, wenn ich unter ihnen hindurchging. Der Geruch von Fäulnis und Tod drang langsam zu mir auf, und je mehr Stufen ich hinter mir ließ, desto stärker wurde er.

   Meine Finger hielten inzwischen wieder die Tragriemen meiner Tasche fest umklammert. Jedes Mal, wenn ich eine gepeinigte Stimme der Unbekannten vernahm, zu denen ich gerade ging, zuckte ich ein wenig zusammen. Allerdings merkte ich auch, wie ich jedes Mal weniger davon überrascht wurde; ich merkte sogar, wie es mir mit jedem Mal weniger auszumachen schien.Etwas in mir nahm die Schreie wahr und tat sie sogleich wieder ab. Unweigerlich musste ich an meine kleine Kraftdemonstration mit dem Verkäufer denken, und eine Mischung aus Abscheu und Hass kam in mir auf. Der Dämon, der von mir Besitz ergriffen hatte, war nicht gebannt, ganz im Gegenteil.

   Nach einer Weile hörte die Treppe unvermittelt auf. Ein unscheinbarer Gang führte weiter in die Katakomben hinein, und ein paar Schritte entfernt konnte ich Abzweigungen erkennen, aus denen flackerndes Licht von Fackeln heraus strahlte. Die Schreie waren nun lauter und eindringlicher, und zugleich prallten sie mehr denn je von mir ab.Ich stählte mich für das, was kommen mochte.

   Gerade, als ich losgehen wollte, hörte ich schlurfende Schritte aus einem der Gänge kommen, verbunden mit einer alten, müde klingenden und fast unverständlichen Stimme. »Ist da der Untote, der Nekromantie lernen will?«

   Perplex blieb ich stehen und schaute den Schatten an, der gerade aus dem linken Gang fiel und mit jedem schlurfenden Schritt größer wurde. Dann griff eine halb vermoderte Hand an die Kante des Tunnels, und der verwesende Kopf eines Zombies schaute um die Ecke. Er entblößte ein paar wenige, übrig gebliebene Zähne, als er mich breit anlächelte, und ein Stück unförmiges, totes Fleisch, das ihm wohl als Zunge diente.

   Wieder kam Abscheu in mir auf, auch wenn er dieses Mal nicht auf mich selbst gerichtet war. »Wer will das wissen?«

   »Der Lehrer Elias, oder der Schlächter Elias. Der Lehrer, falls du es bist. Der Schlächter, falls nicht.«

   Ich überlegte kurz, ob sich der Untote einen Scherz mit mir erlaubte oder seine Worte ernst meinte, aber das Lächeln verbunden mit den milchig weißen Augen verriet weder das eine noch das andere. Auch wenn mir nicht sonderlich danach zumute war, beschloss ich, es selbst mit ein wenig Galgenhumor zu versuchen. »Also wäre ich dumm, wenn ich mich nicht den Schüler nennen würde.«

   »Das kommt ganz darauf an, wie dein Name lautet.«

   Ich konnte spüren, wie sich meine Finger in meine Handballen bohrten. Man konnte den verdammten Augen nicht einmal ansehen, ob sie selbst sahen; womöglich war der Zombie tatsächlich blind, und ich könnte einfach wegrennen.

   Sein Grinsen wurde noch ein Stück breiter, je länger ich schwieg. Und je länger ich schwieg, desto mehr dämmerte es mir, dass Elias nur von einer einzigen Person wissen konnte, dass ich kam; und diese Person hatte meinen Namen nicht ein einziges Mal erwähnt, vermutlich, weil sie ihn selbst nicht kannte.

   Ich kratzte das bisschen Mut, das noch nicht die Flucht ergriffen hatte, zusammen und erwiderte leise: »Ich habe keinen Namen.«

   Das Grinsen wurde schmaler, während sich diemilchigen Augen zu Schlitzen verengten. »Gut. Man findet nicht mehr vieleUntote, die keine Scherereien machen, und noch weniger, die ehrlich sind. DeinTraining beginnt sofort. Folge mir.«

   Mit diesen Worten schlurfte er in den Gangzurück, aus dem er getreten war. Ich blieb noch für einen Moment stehen,verwirrt darüber, was gerade geschehen war, bevor ich ihm schließlich in einemkleinen Abstand folgte.

   »Nicht viele kommen mehr zu mir, umNekromantie zu lernen«, brummte Elias mir zu, während er mich durch die Gängeführte. »Die meisten sind zu dumm oder zu weich, um meine Lehren zu verstehen.Du hingegen... na, wir werden sehen.«

   Zu weich klang in meinen Ohren nicht geradegut. Die Schreie, die noch immer ab und an durch die Stollen gellten, bekamenmit einem Mal eine ganz neue Bedeutung: Bestrafungen jener, die nicht meisternkonnten, was ihnen der Zombie vor mir zeigte. Hatte ich vorher nur Angstgehabt, schlug diese spätestens jetzt in Todesangst um. Unwillkürlich mussteich aber auch darüber lächeln.

   Eine Einbuchtung im Stollen kam näher. Alswir sie passierten, bewahrheitete sich meine Vermutung, und dennoch hätte ichder Wahrheit nicht weiter entfernt sein können. Statt einer Tür versperrtelediglich ein Gitter den Durchgang; dahinter, in einer finsteren, dreckigen undvon Unrat stinkenden Zelle, saß ein Mensch.

   Ich hatte noch nie einen Menschen gesehen;ich wusste von irgendwoher, dass Untote einst Menschen gewesen waren. Doch dieKreatur, die dort am Boden kauerte, hatte weder mit einem Untoten noch mit dem,was ich von einem Menschen wusste, viel gemein. In dem schwachen Licht derFackel, die vom Gang aus in die Zelle hinein leuchtete, sah sie lediglich auswie ein Tier. Lange Haare vielen vom Kopf; das, was einst die Nase gewesen seinkonnte, war deformiert und so oft gebrochen, dass sie keine klare Struktur mehrhatte. Ihre Fingernägel erinnerten an Krallen. Der Körper war über und über mitblauen Flecken, Narben oder offenen Wundmalen übersät. Und bei der kleinstenBewegung zuckte sie zusammen, als würden wahnsinnige Schmerzen durch jeden Nervzucken.

   Ekel stieg in mir auf, gepaart mit derunheimlichen Freude und einer seltsamen, tiefen Genugtuung. Je öfters ich siespürte, desto mehr wurde mir bewusst, dass der Ekel von mir selbst, allesandere aber von etwas anderem in mir kam. Manchmal schien es mir fast so, alswürde ich nicht alleine in meinem Körper sein.

   Ich hatte nur zwei, drei Sekunden Zeit, denMenschen zu betrachten. Kaum dass er aus meinem Blick entschwunden war,richtete ich mich wieder an Elias. »Warum sind diese Menschen hier unteneingekerkert?«

   »Womöglich bist du doch zu dumm für meinenUnterricht«, erwiderte der Zombie nur schroff. Nach einer kurzen Pause fügte eretwas versöhnlicher hinzu: »Lebend zu sein, ist eigentlich schon Grund genug.Aber meine Schüler brauchen auch ein Ziel, an dem sie Zauber ausprobierenkönnen. Und außerdem ist es ein guter Zeitvertreib.«

   »Ihr... foltert sie? Aus Langeweile?«

   »Natürlich!« Elias lachte fröhlich - daserste Mal, dass ich ihn lachen hörte - und selbst dann klang das Lachen inmeinen Ohren nicht nur fröhlich, sondern auch mordlüstern und grausam. Es wäregenug gewesen, um mich abzuwenden und dem Untoten den Rücken zuzukehren. Aberich wollte nicht, und etwas in mir lachte sogar leise mit.

   »Wie wird ein Untoter geschaffen?«

   Elias blieb für einen Moment stehen undschaute mich forschend an, fast so wie Blackweaver, als er gehört hatte, dassich Magie studieren wollte. »Das ist etwas, was die Apotheker versuchenherauszufinden.«

   »Aber ich bin auch auferstanden. Sie müssenalso schon eine Lösung gefunden haben, oder nicht?«

   »Nein, nicht wirklich.« Der Zombie winktemich weiter und trat in einen Gang ein, den ich in der immer größer werdendenDunkelheit einfach übersehen hätte. Immer weniger Fackeln beleuchteten den Weg,und wenn man eine sah, dann immer öfters nur als kleinen, gelben Punkt ineiniger Entfernung. Ich mochte mir gar nicht ausmalen, wie weit die Katakombenhier reichten, und vor allem nicht, für wie viele Menschen sie Platz boten. »Dubist ein Opfer der Seuche gewesen, wie jeder andere auch. Man sollte meinen,das hätte sich inzwischen herumgesprochen.«

   Die Seuche. Ich versuchte, mit dem Begriffetwas anzufangen, und für die nächsten Minuten folgte ich nur schweigend meinemFührer, während ich mir mein Hirn darüber zermarterte, was die Seuche war. Dochwie so viel anderes blieb auch diese Erinnerung an mein früheres Lebenversteckt.

   Schließlich blieb Elias in einem kleinenRaum stehen, der etwas besser erleuchtet war als die Gänge. Immerhin zweiFackeln an den gegenüberliegenden Wänden spendeten flackerndes Licht undbeschienen so einige alte Stühle und Tische, die am Rand standen. Der Raum warnicht sonderlich groß und abgesehen von dem wenigen Mobiliar leer.

   »Was weißt du über Nekromantie?«, fragtemich Elias unvermittelt, während er sich zu mir umdrehte.

   »Nun, ich habe bereits einiges darübergelesen«, erwiderte ich mit einem schwachen Schulterzucken. »Ich weiß zumBeispiel, wie man eine Dämonenhaut -«

   Noch ehe ich reagieren konnte, holte derUntote aus. Ich sah noch für einen Augenblick etwas in seiner Hand aufblitzen,bevor ein dumpfer Schmerz durch meinen Arm zuckte. Überrascht aufschreiendsprang ich zurück und starrte den tiefen Schnitt an, den das blank polierteMesser hinterlassen hatte.

   »Du kannst keine Dämonenhaut zaubern«,widersprach Elias genüsslich. »Und du wirst es auch niemals lernen.«

   Noch ehe ich antworten konnte, stürmte ermit einem lauten Schrei auf mich zu und hieb wieder nach mir. Ich schaffte esdieses Mal, seinem ersten Angriff auszuweichen; der Rückhandschlag allerdingstraf mich mit dem Knauf in der Brust. Ich stolperte noch zwei, drei Schritte,bevor ich der Länge nach auf den Rücken fiel. Und noch ehe ich überhauptrealisieren konnte, was gerade passierte, war der Zombie bereits wieder übermir und stach auf mich ein. Panisch drehte und wandte ich mich unter ihm undkrabbelte dabei vor ihm weg, bis ich mit einem Mal die Wand in meinem Rückenmeinen Weg blockierte.

   Der triumphale Schrei aus Elias Kehle ließin mir keinen Zweifel aufkommen. Seine nächste Attacke würde vermutlich mit demMesser in meinem Kopf enden. Verzweifelt verschränkte ich meine Arme vor meinemGesicht, um mich zu schützen, und murmelte mit geschlossenen Augen dieerstbesten Formeln, die mir in den Sinn kamen.

   Ein dumpfer Schlag ertönte. Ich spürte, wieetwas gegen meine Arme prallte und dann an ihnen abglitt, um mit einemmetallischen Klingeln gegen den Stein zu stoßen. Mit aufgerissenen Augenstarrte ich auf den vor mir knieenden Zombie, der nicht minder überrascht meineArme ansah. Ein violetter Schimmer umgab sie, ähnlich einer Nebelbank, diegemächlich um meine Haut waberte.

   Die Überraschung währte nicht lange. Eliasbrummte nur verstimmt, während er sich halb aufrichtete und den Dolch wiederhob, um erneut zuzustechen. Ein Tritt in den Magen hielt ihn allerdings davonab und warf ihn stattdessen nach hinten um. Ich rappelte mich hastig auf, trateinen Schritt zur Seite und warf meine Tasche von mir. Dann hob ich meineFäuste, bereit, mich zu verteidigen.

   Ein hässliches Lächeln zuckte über dieLippen meines Gegenübers, als auch er sich aufrichtete und das Messer fester indie Hand nahm. »Der namenlose Untote... Ich hatte wirklich gedacht, ich würdeden Tag nicht mehr erleben. Aber du erinnerst dich vermutlich nicht mehr anmich.«

   Mit einem weiten Ausfallschritt und einemwütenden Schrei stach Elias zu, aber ich konnte ihm ausweichen. Es folgten einpaar weitere Stiche, die uns quer durch den Raum trieben, bis auch Eliaseinsah, dass er mich so nicht treffen würde. Die Überraschung war verflogen,meine Kampfinstinkte geweckt. Allerdings waren sie nicht wach genug, um denKampf dankend in Kauf zu nehmen. Jedes Mal, wenn ich einen Schritt in Richtungdes Ganges machte, aus dem wir gekommen waren, versperrte mir jedoch Eliassofort den Weg.

   »Es ist lange her, das gebe ich zu. Du hastmir meine Minna genommen. Meine einzige Freude... und dafür wirst du sterben!«

   Elias vollführte eine Kombination ausStichen und Hieben, denen ich nur bedingt ausweichen konnte. Zwei Trefferblockte ich mit meinen Armen, die nun scheinbar härter waren als der Stahl desDolchs; allerdings zerriss ein weiter Ausholschlag mein Hemd und hinterließ aufder Haut darunter einen feinen Schnitt. Wie auch immer ich den Zauber gewobenhatte, er schützte mich nicht vollständig.

   Hastig dachte ich nach, während ich vor dennächsten, wütenden Attacken zurück wich. Ich konnte dem dolchschwingendenKnilch nicht ewig ausweichen, und ich hatte keinerlei Waffen bei mir. Auf kurzoder lang würde er sein Versprechen wahr machen.

   Dann keimte eine Idee in mir auf, wie voneiner leisen Stimme in mein Ohr gewispert, die so verrückt war, dass sie sogarklappen konnte. Meine Angst hatte ich inzwischen weit genug zurück gedrängt, ummir mehr als nur meinen defensiven Kampfstil zuzutrauen. Meine nächstenSchritte setzte ich mit mehr Bedacht, immer weiter zurück, bis ich mir sicherwar, dass ich meinen Plan in die Tat umsetzen konnte.

   Elias tat mir mit seinem nächsten Ausfalleinen riesigen Gefallen, ohne es zu wissen. Ich duckte mich unter dem Stichhinweg und jagte meine rechte Faust mit aller Kraft in seinen Magen. Ich konnteein pfeifendes Geräusch hören - vermutlich die Luft, die ich gerade aus demuntoten Körper herausgepresst hatte - bevor mein Gegner zusammen klappte. Nochehe er den Boden erreicht hatte, fing er allerdings schon wieder an, sichaufzurappeln. Seine hasserfüllten Augen, die in dem Licht der Fackeln rot zuleuchten schienen, starrten mich an, als ich einen der Stühle an der Lehnepackte und ihn mit aller Kraft über seinen Rücken zusammen schlug.

   Knochen barsten lautstark, und derschmerzerfüllte Schrei meines Feindes tat sein Übriges, um mich von der Wirkungmeines Angriffs zu überzeugen. Von dem Stuhl war nur ein Teil der Lehne übriggeblieben, die ich achtlos zur Seite warf. Ich atmete ein paar Mal tief ein undaus - obwohl ich nicht außer Atem war - und starrte dann den zuckenden und sichwindenden Körper unter mir an. Ich konnte hören, wie Elias in den Stein, aufdem er lag, Verwünschungen hinein murmelte und sich abmühte, sich auf denRücken zu drehen. Eben jener schien gebrochen zu sein, ebenso wie einer seinerArme, den er nicht mehr bewegte.

   Kurz ballte ich meine Hände zu Fäusten undschaute sehnsüchtig zu dem Gang, der mich zurück in die Katakomben bringenwürde. Dann schüttelte ich hastig den Kopf, als mir auffiel, wie grausam essein würde, einen Sterbenden einfach liegen zu lassen. Auch wenn es mirwiderstrebte, kniete ich mich doch neben Elias hin, packte ihn an der Schulterund drehte ihn vorsichtig um.

   Sein Mund verzog sich zu einem grausamenLächeln, als er mich anstarrte und seine gesunde Hand hob. Die schwarze Kugel,die in ihr waberte, machte mir klar, warum er es nicht geschafft hatte, sichaus eigener Kraft umzudrehen.

   »Schattenblitz.«

   Wie von selbst schlug ich mit meiner Handdie seine zur Seite. Das Nächste, was ich spürte, war ein sengender Schmerz,als würde ich meine Hand in ein glühend heißes Feuer halten. Dann drang derGeruch von verbranntem Fleisch an meine Nase. Elias lachte unter mir leise undkeuchend, während schwarzes, dickflüssiges Blut aus seinem Mundwinkel rann.

   Perplex starrte ich die Finger meiner linkenHand an. Von ihnen waren nur noch verkohlte Knochen übrig, die aufeinandersaßenund sich noch immer feingliedrig bewegen ließen. Ein Stück meiner Handflächewar noch Fleisch, von dessen verbrannten Enden Rauch aufstieg und die einengrauenvollen Gestank verbreiteten.

   Langsam stand ich auf. Nichts regte sich inmir; keine Angst, kein Mitleid, kein Grauen, keine Freude. Bis, immer lauter,eine Formel in meinen Kopf drang und dort widerhallte, so lange, bis es sich soanfühlte, als würde mir jemand das Wort in beide Ohren schreien.

   »Schattenblitz«, wisperte ich leise.

   Die Knochen verblassten und wurden von einemschwarzen Mantel verschluckt, der sich um sie legte. Er zog sich von denFingerspitzen ausgehend langsam über meine gesamte Hand und hörte erst beimGelenk auf. Kleine Blitze zuckten ab und zu zwischen meinen Fingern hin undher, während ich meine Hand hin und her drehte, um sie aus allen Richtungen zubegutachten.

   Elias hatte aufgehört zu lachen und starrtestattdessen ebenso fasziniert wie ich meine Hand an. »Was, bei Arthas kaltemBart, ist das?«

   Anstatt ihm eine Antwort zu geben, ballteich meine nun knöcherne Hand zu einer Faust und stieß sie herab. Sie versankfast mühelos in den Stein neben dem Kopf des Zombies, bevor der schwarze Mantelmit einem lauten Knall verschwand und Risse in den soliden Boden sprengte. 

   Elias Atem hatte kurz gestockt; jetzt abersah er mich voller unbändigem Hass an. »Eine Demonstration?!«, röchelte erwütend. »Bring es zu Ende, du elende Ratte!«

   Ich betrachtete den Untoten für eine Weile.Er sah miserabel aus, aber ich glaubte nicht, dass er sterben würde. Womöglichwürde er ein Krüppel bleiben, womöglich konnte er sogar mit genügend Wissen undMagie geheilt werden. Während ich so über ihm gebeugt neben ihm kniete, schmissmir Elias einen kraftlosen Fluch nach dem anderen an den Kopf, bis ichschließlich aufstand und ihm nur kurz zunickte.

   »Es tut mir leid.«

   Dann drehte ich mich um, hob meine Tascheauf und ging in den finsteren Gang hinein, der mich wieder zurück an dieOberfläche bringen würde. Hinter mir ließ ich einen schweigenden, verwundertenund vermutlich sehr verwirrten Untoten, und einen unsichtbaren Mann, der in mirnach  Blut und Macht schrie und der immerleiser wurde, je weiter ich ging.


----------



## Al Fifino (31. Januar 2013)

*Kapitel 11 - Von alten und neuen Feindschaften*

   Die Gänge nahmen kein Ende. Ich hatte auf dem Hinweg versucht mir einzuprägen, wo wir abgebogen waren, doch konnte ich nicht mehr sicher sagen, ob ich noch auf der richtigen Fährte war. Anhaltspunkte gab es keine: Die Stollen sahen allesamt gleich aus, hatten in gleichem, regelmäßigem Abstand Fackeln an den Wänden hängen und immer wieder eine vergitterte Tür, die in dreckige, finstere Zellen führten.
   Hastig lief ich weiter. An manchen Stellen war ich mir ziemlich sicher, wohin ich mich wenden musste, an andere Kreuzungen erinnerte ich mich nicht einmal mehr. Das Labyrinth, in dem ich mich befand, musste es seinen Gefangenen unheimlich schwer machen, sollten sie doch einmal aus ihren Zellen entfliehen. Und ich fühlte mich von Minute zu Minute mehr wie ein weiterer Unglücksseliger, den man nie mehr fortkommen lassen wollte.
   Gerade, als ich an einer weiteren Kreuzung ankam, hörte ich ein leises, metallisches Klicken. Augenblicklich blieb ich stehen und presste mich an die Wand. Schritte ertönten, die sich schnell entfernten, und nach einigen Sekunden war nichts mehr zu hören.
   Misstrauisch lugte ich um die Ecke in einen weiteren, inzwischen altbekannten Gang. Nichts war zu sehen, nicht einmal das kleinste Anzeichen dafür, dass gerade eben noch jemand hier vorbeigekommen war. Und so sehr es mich auch wurmte, ich war mir sicher, dass dieser Gang zu den Treppen führte.
   Vorsichtig und auf jeden Schritt bedacht schlich ich weiter. Immer wieder warf ich einen vorsorglichen Blick über meine Schulter, um sicherzugehen, dass mir auch niemand folgte, und einige weitere nach vorne, stets hoffend, dass der unbekannte Wärter nicht noch einmal durch diesen Gang passieren würde.
   Das Quietschen und Knarren von verrostetem Eisen nahm ich erst wahr, als es bereits zu spät war. Ich konnte gerade noch aus dem Augenwinkel erkennen, wie ein wildes Tier eine der Kerkertüren, an denen ich vorbei kam, aufstieß und sich im selben Atemzug knurrend und fauchend auf mich stürzte. Noch während wir zu Boden gingen, versuchte es, mir mit seinen Krallen die Augen auszukratzen. Verzweifelt drosch ich auf den Kopf des Wesens ein, bis ein besonders kräftiger Hieb ein in der Stille markerschütterndes Knacken nach sich zog.
   Das Tier bäumte sich auf und schrie. Auch wenn seine Stimme klang, als hätte seine Kehle schon seit Jahren keinen Tropfen Wasser mehr gespürt, war sie dennoch eindeutig menschlich.
   Ein Tritt beförderte meinen Angreifer von mir herunter und gab mir genügend Zeit, mich aufzurappeln und drohend meine Fäuste zu heben. Auch mein Gegenüber kam wieder auf die Beine und starrte mich zwischen verdreckten und verfilzten Haarsträhnen aus hasserfüllten Augen an. Es war einer der Gefangenen; seine Kleidung, die früher einmal von leuchtendem Rot gewesen sein mochte, war ausgeblichen und ebenso dreckig wie sein Gesicht.
   »Für den Kreuzzug!«
   Einen Moment lang starrte ich ihn nur perplex an, während er mit diesem gekrächzten Schlachtruf auf den Lippen auf mich zustürmte. Die Zunge, mit der er gesprochen hatte, kam mir merkwürdig fremd und zugleich vertraut vor.
   Dann begann unser Zweikampf aufs Neue, und meine Gedanken wurden sehr schnell abgelenkt. Ich blockte seinen ungestümen Schlag jetzt, da ich auf den Angriff vorbereitet war, mit Leichtigkeit. Die lange Gefangenschaft hatte ihre Spuren hinterlassen: Seine Schläge waren schwach und ungelenk und nur von seinem Hass getrieben. Nach den ersten Attacken fing ich regelrecht an, mich zu entspannen. Manchen wich ich lachend und tänzelnd aus, andere blockte ich betont lässig, was ihn noch mehr in Rage brachte. Und je länger unser gefährlicher Tanz ging, desto mehr spürte ich, wie sich eine heiße Faust um mein Herz schloss und Feuer statt Blut durch meine Adern rann.
   Dann tat er einen besonders weiten Ausfallschritt in einem Versuch, mir die Nase zu brechen. Meine Füße bewegten sich wie von selbst, und seine Faust ging seitlich an mir vorbei ins Leere. Dafür hatte sich um meine eine schwarze Finsternis, die nur von einigen Blitzen umtanzt wurde, gebildet, und sie bohrte sich tief in den Bauch meines Feindes. Das bisschen Stoff, was ihm als Kleidung diente, verbrannte an der Stelle, an der ich ihn traf, und das gleiche Schicksal ereilte seine Haut und das Fleisch darunter. 
   Seine wütenden Schreie stockten, sein Mund öffnete und schloss sich, ohne dass auch nur ein einziger Laut über seine Lippen gedrungen wären. Die Augen weiteten sich und schienen aus ihren Höhlen dringen zu wollen. Dann, nach einem letzten verzweifelten Aufbäumen, hörte ich das Brechen von Knochen und Geräusche, wie wenn ein Koch ein Schnitzel zurecht klopfte. Wärme floss regelrecht über meine Hand und umschmeichelte jeden einzelnen meiner knöchernen Finger.
   Der Gefangene lag regungslos am Boden. Dort, wo meine Faust ihn getroffen hatte, klaffte ein Loch im Bauch. Es sah ein wenig aus wie eine Leiche, die von wilden Hunden zerfleischt und nur halb angefressen liegengelassen wurde.
   Ich stand einfach nur da und sah dabei zu, wie das Blut von meinen Fingern tropfte. Und dann hörte ich ein leises Lachen, das schnell lauter wurde, bis es fast schon hysterische Klänge annahm und von den Wänden zurückgeworfen wurde.
   Es schallte mir so lange in den Ohren, bis ich erkannte, dass es aus meinem Mund drang.
   Schlagartig verstummte ich. Blinzelte ein paar Mal, schüttelte dann mit geschlossenen Augen den Kopf, hielt mir meine Hände auf die Ohren und schrie voller Entsetzen auf. Erst, nachdem nicht mehr genügend Luft in meinen Lungen war, verstummte ich und starrte den Leichnam an. Blut war auf meine Kleidung gespritzt, klebte an den Wänden und auf dem Boden. Das Feuer in mir war mit einem Schlag erloschen und hatte kaltem Eis Platz gemacht.
   »Das war nicht ich«, wisperte ich verzweifelt. »Das war nicht ich. Das war nicht ich!«
   Wie um den Schuldigen zu suchen, sah ich mich hastig um. Noch immer war ich vollkommen alleine, abgesehen von dem Mann, den ich gerade umgebracht hatte.
   Ohne einen weiteren Blick auf die Leiche zu werfen, rannte ich los. Der Weg schien nun so klar zu sein, als wäre ich ihn schon Hunderte Male gegangen. Fackeln verschwammen zu leuchtenden Punkten, Steine wurden zu einem eintönigen Grau, durch das ich hindurch hastete. Kaum dass ich die Treppe erreichte, sprintete und stolperte ich sie hinauf, um dann durch die Pyramide und ins Freie zu jagen. Untote, die mir auf dem Weg begegneten, schupste ich einfach zur Seite, und die Flüche, die sie mir hinterher riefen, drangen nur dumpf an meine Ohren.
   Draußen auf dem großen Platz angekommen, sah ich mich panisch um, bis meine Augen entdeckten, wonach sie suchten: die grünen Fluten des ekelerregenden Flusses, der sich durch ganz Undercity zu ziehen schien. Sofort rannte ich weiter, versuchte, Passanten auszuweichen oder rannte sie einfach über den Haufen, wenn sie selbst nicht stoppten.
   Beim Fluss angekommen, warf ich mich direkt am Rand des steinernen Flussbettes auf den kalten Boden, steckte meine knöcherne Hand hinein und wusch sie. Einige Male betrachtete ich sie eingehend, und erst, als ich nicht einmal mehr einen einzigen Tropfen Blut an den geschwärzten Knochen entdecken konnte, schien sich mein Geist wieder ein wenig zu beruhigen. Ich atmete ein paar Mal tief durch, rappelte mich auf und schaute mich um, während ich meine Gedanken sortierte und überlegte, was ich als nächstes tun sollte.
   Zuerst einmal musste ich meine eigene Angst niederkämpfen, die sich wieder in mir ausgebreitet hatte und anfing, mich anzuschreien und anzuflehen, einfach aus Undercity zu verschwinden. Und dafür kannte ich einen Ort, der besser geeignet war als alle anderen: die Taverne im Inneren Ring.
   Ich brachte den Weg rasch hinter mich. In der Hoffnung, dass mich niemand erkennen würde, hatte ich mir die Kapuze meines Mantels übergeschmissen und tief ins Gesicht gezogen, und als ich die Bank passierte, achtete ich darauf, einen möglichst großen Bogen um die Gitterfenster zu machen, damit mich die geisterhafte Dame nicht verriet. Während ich der Taverne Schritt für Schritt näher kam, kamen mir auch immer öfters Gedanken darüber, was in den Kerkern geschehen war. Das Lachen war nicht ich gewesen, sondern das Monster in mir; und der schemenhafte Mann, der wütend neben Elias gestanden hatte und meinem Kopf entsprungen schien, wurde mit einem Mal angsterregend echt.
   Und dennoch war ich es gewesen, der den Menschen getötet hatte. Es war Selbstwehr gewesen, ohne Zweifel, und das beruhigte zumindest mein Gewissen ein wenig. Übrig blieb die erdrückende Schuld, ein Leben ausgelöscht und dabei, tief in mir, Spaß verspürt zu haben.
   Ich bemerkte erst, dass ich in der Taverne angekommen und bereits Platz genommen hatte, als ich das Grunzen des dürren Wirts vernahm. »Lagerbier«, antwortete ich etwas abwesend und starrte dabei auf meine knöcherne Hand.
   Sie hatte sich einfach in ihn hinein gebohrt. Bei Elias hatte ich meine Kontrolle gewahrt und ihn absichtlich verfehlt; aber bei dem Menschen, der mich genauso grundlos angegriffen hatte wie Elias, war sie mir einfach entglitten.
   Ein etwas lauteres Grunzen und der Klang von Holz auf Holz machte deutlich, dass der Wirt meinen Krug gebracht hatte. Wortlos griff ich danach und nahm einen tiefen Schluck, grunzte ungefähr im gleichen Tonfall und trank dann in einem Schwung den Krug aus.
   Der Untote schaute mich für einen Moment mürrisch an, nahm dann schweigend den Krug an sich und ging zurück zur Theke, um ihn neu zu füllen. Die Wärme, die durch meinen Körper strömte, und vor allem die Trägheit, die sich ungefähr zeitgleich in meinem Kopf breitmachte, hatten etwas Beruhigendes und Tröstendes an sich, und ich war gewillt, beides wie nur möglich zu verstärken.
   »So, so. Der unbekannte Untote sitzt also dort, wo ich ihn am ehesten erwartet hätte.«
   Noch ehe ich meinen Kopf hochreißen konnte, um zu sehen, wer mich da ansprach, hatte sich bereits eine in einer schwarzen Kutte gekleidete Person mir gegenüber an den Tisch gesetzt. Ihre Kapuze war tief ins Gesicht gezogen, so dass man gerade noch ihr Kinn erkennen konnte; dafür stachen zwei weise, spitze Ohren umso deutlicher aus extra hineingeschnittenen Löchern hervor.
   Meine knöcherne Hand ballte sich zu einer Faust, und die andere wanderte zu dem Dolch, der noch immer in dem Strick, der mir als Gürtel diente, steckte. Meine Augen verengten sich zu misstrauischen Schlitzen, während ich meinen Gegenüber genau beobachtete. Die Stimme war sehr rau, aber dennoch hoch; eine Frau also. Dass es sich um eine Blutelfe handelte, konnte jeder, der des Sehens mächtig war, an den Ohren erkennen. Allerdings konnte ich nicht einmal sicher sagen, woher ich den Begriff kannte, geschweige denn, warum in eben diesem Moment des Erkennens meine Gedanken, eben noch schwer und träge, zu rasen begannen und ein Feuer in mir aufstieg, das mir nur allzu bekannt war.
   Für ein paar Sekunden schwiegen wir, bis ein leises Lachen unter der Kapuze hervordrang. »Nicht sehr redselig, wie ich sehe. Nun, ich dachte eigentlich, ich hätte dich gut entsorgt. Was mich allerdings verwirrt, ist, dass du meine... Warnung nicht zu verstehen scheinst.«
   Der Wirt trat an unseren Tisch und stellte meinen aufgefüllten Krug vor mir ab. Ohne zu zögern, nahm ich meine Hand von meinem Dolchknauf weg und umfasste den Henkel.
   »Schwerer Fehler«, wisperte die Elfe.
   Die Klinge, die einen Augenblick später den Schein der Kerzen reflektierte, verharrte in ihrer erhobenen Faust, als sie meine schwarze und von Blitzen umschlungene Hand einige Zoll von ihrer Nase entfernt bemerkte. Eine Stimme in meinem Kopf schrie, flehte, peitschte mich an, ihr den Zauber ins Gesicht zu rammen, und das Feuer in mir fing an zu toben und unerträglich zu werden. Für einen winzig kleinen Augenblick verschwamm sogar meine Sicht und alles um mich herum schien von Flammen anheim gefallen zu sein, bis auf jene Elfe, die mir gegenüber saß. Sie brennen zu sehen, musste wunderschön sein.
   Meine Hand fühlte sich ein wenig komisch an. Ich brauchte einen Moment, bis ich mich daran erinnerte, den Krughenkel in ihr zu haben. Ohne zu zögern, aber auch ohne meine verfinsterte Faust zurückzunehmen, nahm ich einen neuerlichen Schwung, leerte ihn über die Hälfte und stellte ihn dann krachend wieder ab. Die Flammen verschwanden und auch das Feuer in mir loderte nicht mehr gänzlich so heiß, doch die Stimme in meinem Kopf brachte ich damit noch nicht zum Schweigen.
   Die Blitze erhellten ab und an die Finsternis unter der Kapuze, und ich erkannte eine zierliche Nase, einige blonde Haarsträhnen und grün schimmernde Augen, die mit einer Mischung aus Verwunderung und Hass zurück schauten. Allerdings obsiegte die Verwunderung, denn langsam senkte sich das Messer wieder, bis es offen auf dem Tisch lag und sich die zierliche Hand der Elfe davon entfernt hatte. »Was ist das für ein mieser Trick?!«
   Ich musste mich zusammenreißen, um nicht ein verräterisches, zittriges Lachen von mir zu geben. Einmal öfters rief ich mir ins Gedächtnis, dass ich ein Mörder war, ein abgebrühter Klingenmeister, und dass jede Regung in meinem Gesicht ein Zeichen von Schwäche sein mochte. Fast wünschte ich, dass das Monster in mir Besitz ergriff, aber kaum war dieser Wunsch geäußert, tauchte der entstellte Leichnam des Menschen vor mir auf, und ich musste aufpassen, dass ich nicht zu würgen anfing.
   Mit einem leisen Zischen verschwand der Zauber von meiner Hand, und ich legte sie über meine andere, die den Dolch gezogen hatte, auf den Tisch. Die Stimme in mir tobte vor Enttäuschung, doch ihr Toben wurde leiser und leiser, je mehr ich mich auf die Elfe konzentrierte. 
   Ich kannte diese grünen Augen, die geradewegs in meine zurück starrten. Es handelte sich um dieselbe Elfe, die ich durch ein Loch im Dach ihres Hauses hatte beobachten können, wie sie einem eingestürzten Untoten einen saftigen Tritt zwischen die Rippen gegeben hatte. Und sie hatte indirekt gerade zugegeben, dass sie mich umgebracht hatte. Nicht als Menschen, sondern als Untoten.
   Die Bestie in mir war keine pure Einbildung mehr. Sie musste ich sein, vor meinem Tod. Mein wahres Ich, ein blutrünstiges Monster, das in Undercity einen furchterregenden Ruf erhalten hatte und dessen Namen ich nun trug; ein Name, den es nicht gab, und der vielleicht gerade deshalb so viel Angst und Schrecken verbreitete. Blackweaver hatte mit mir gemeinsame Sachen gemacht, er kannte mein früheres Ich zumindest flüchtig. Und jetzt saß mir genau jene Person gegenüber, die womöglich den Schlüssel zu den Antworten all meiner Fragen in ihren grazilen Händen hielt.
   »Nimmst du mir meinen kleinen Giftanschlag etwa übel?« Die Blutelfe beugte sich etwas weiter vor und stützte ihren Kopf auf ihren Händen, genau so, dass ich gerade noch das Lächeln auf ihren Lippen erkennen konnte. »Es war doch sicherlich nicht das erste Mal, dass dich ein Konkurrent ausschalten wollte, oder nicht? Ich habe gehört, du arbeitest jetzt für Direflesh - zahlt er gut?«
   »Miserabel«, entgegnete ich möglichst schroff, doch zu meinem Entsetzen hörte ich mich weder schroff noch furchterregend, sondern eher verängstigt an. Ein Giftanschlag? Warum zum Teufel war ich dann jetzt noch am Leben, wenn man mein Dasein überhaupt als Leben bezeichnen konnte?
   Ihre grünen Augen blickten mich verschmitzt unter der Kapuze heraus an. Das breiter werdende Lächeln machte mir klar, dass auch ihr mein Tonfall nicht entgangen war. »Ich habe gesehen, wie man dich nach draußen geschleift hatte, um dich irgendwo in der weichen Erde zu vergraben. Warum bist du nicht einfach dort liegen geblieben, hm? Jetzt muss ich mir wieder Sorgen machen, dass du mir meine Kundschaft stiehlst.«
   Meine Eingeweide fingen an, sich zu verdrehen und zu winden. Nicht aus Angst, wie ich zuerst annahm, sondern weil ein unheilvolles Feuer begann, erneut in mir zu lodern. Meine Hände begannen bereits, sich unruhig zu Fäusten zu ballen und wieder zu öffnen. Auch der Blutelfe war das nicht entgangen, und sie schien etwas unsicherer dabei zu werden: Sie rutschte auf ihrem Stuhl ein wenig hin und her und beobachtete genau die Bewegungen meiner Finger.
   »Du solltest dir um etwas anderes Sorgen machen«, knurrte ich leise. Das Feuer hatte sich inzwischen weiter durch meinen Körper gefressen und erreichte langsam, aber sicher meine Kehle. Es legte mir Wörter auf den Mund, an die ich noch vor einem Augenblick nicht einmal zu denken gewagt hatte. Jetzt allerdings brannte unbändiger Hass in mir auf, den ich nur schwer zu kontrollieren vermochte. Meine Finger zuckten schon begehrlich, um sich in die Augen der Elfe zu bohren und sie herauszuholen, und ich hatte ehrliche Mühe, mich davon abzuhalten, es einfach zu tun.
   Dann kam der Schlag, und er traf mich genauso überraschend und unvorbereitet wie das letzte Mal. Ein Gesicht erschien für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde vor meinen Augen &#8211; ein wunderschönes Gesicht, makellos, von heller Haut &#8211; und dann ein Dolch, der quer über die Wange fuhr und eine hässliche Wunde hinterließ.
   Ich schüttelte mich erschrocken, packte meinen Dolch fester und starrte die Blutelfe an. Sie wurde merklich unruhiger, auch wenn sich das Lächeln noch immer auf ihren Lippen hielt. »Dir scheint es nicht gut zu gehen. Womöglich muss ich mich gar nicht erst um dich kümmern?«
   Einige Augenblicke lang starrte ich sie nur an, bis ich wisperte: »Wie geht es deiner Narbe?«
   Das Lächeln erfror.
   Der nächste Schlag war schmerzhaft real. Ihre Faust zuckte so schnell nach vorne, dass ich sie nicht einmal kommen sah; ich spürte und hörte nur das Knacken meines Nasenbeins und dann einen dumpfen, stechenden Schmerz. Ich fiel mitsamt meinem Stuhl um, und erst, als ich mit dem Kopf auf den harten Untergrund aufschlug, begann ich zu verstehen, was gerade passierte.
   Gerade, als ich mich aufrappeln wollte, sprang sie mit hoch erhobenem Dolch vom Tisch ab und raste auf mich zu. Mein Arm hob sich wie von selbst und blockte, durch die Dämonenhaut gestärkt, die Waffe ab; dafür vergrub sich ihr Knie tief in meinen Magen und presste mir dabei alle Luft aus meinem Körper. Ein hässliches Schmatzen drang durch das Loch in meiner Brust nach draußen, als hätte sie gerade einige Organe in mir zerquetscht.
   Ihr nächster Dolchstich kam zu schnell. Noch während sich die Klinge in meine Schulter bohrte, begannen dumpf pochende Schmerzen sich in meinem Bauch zu bilden; einige Sekunden später kam der sehr viel quälendere Stich hinzu. Ich schrie auf, und meine Faust verwandelte sich in eine schwarze Kugel, mit der ich wild nach der Elfe schlug. Nicht ein einziger Schlag landete im Ziel; sie hatte bereits von mir abgelassen, stand ein paar Fuß von mir entfernt und beobachtete mich dabei, wie ich mich endlich aufrappelte.
   »Du bist langsam geworden«, hisste sie mir zu, während sie anfing, mich zu umrunden. Sie hatte einen zweiten Dolch in der Hand - meinen, wie ich einen Augenblick später erkannte.
   Ich biss die Zähne zusammen, als sich meine freie Hand um den Griff des Messers legte und es dann mit einem Ruck herauszog. Zu meiner Überraschung ließen die Schmerzen umgehend nach, und es blieb nichts weiter als ein dumpfes Pochen und ein tiefer Schnitt, aus dem schwarzes, dickes Blut träge heraus tropfte. Ich musste zugeben, dass es auch seine guten Seiten hatte, nicht mehr zu leben, denn selbst mir war bewusst, dass so eine Wunde höllische Qualen verursachen musste.
   »Ich bin nicht der, für den du mich hältst«, krächzte ich und ging dabei einen Schritt auf den Ausgang der Taverne zu. Als hätte sie erraten, was ich vorhatte, huschte die Elfe umgehend in die andere Richtung und versperrte mir halb den Weg; dennoch ließ sie gebührenden Abstand zu mir und wich auch weiter zurück, je weiter ich mich in Richtung des Inneren Kreises bewegte.
   »Dann sag mir, wer du bist, hm?«
   »Ich habe keinen Namen.«
   Sie lachte. Ein kleines, gehässiges Lachen. »Was für ein dummer Zufall! Immerhin hattest du noch nie einen.«
   »Ich kann mich nicht mehr an ihn erinnern. Ich kenne nicht einmal Euch beim Namen.«
   »Tatsächlich. Aber an die Narbe, die du auf meiner Wange hinterlassen hast, erinnerst du dich.«
   Meine Hände verkrampften sich. Ich musste wirklich lernen, meinen Mund zu halten. »Wollt Ihr mich also hier und jetzt töten?«
   »Oh, nein. Das wird das Gift übernehmen.«
   Wie angewurzelt blieb ich stehen und schaute sie entgeistert an. Ihre Augen verrieten mir alles, was ich wissen musste, und jegliche Hoffnung, dass sie log, mich nur in Angst und Schrecken versetzen wollte, verflog. Ein Blick auf den Dolch in meiner Hand offenbarte zwischen dem schwarzen Blut einige schillernde Farben, die mich fröhlich im Fackellicht anfunkelten.
   Das Messer fiel zu Boden; der Schattenblitz, bis eben noch meine Faust durchzuckend, verpuffte mit einem kläglichen Laut. Meine Knie fingen an zu zittern, bis es sich hinauf in meine Brust fraß und schließlich meinen ganzen Körper erfasste. Ich wollte etwas sagen, gurgelte aber stattdessen nur ein paar Worte vor mich hin, fiel dann auf die Knie und wippte ein wenig vor und zurück, während meine Arme schlaff und nutzlos an mir herunter hingen.
   Meine Bezwingerin kam mit einem finsteren, grausamen Lächeln auf mich zu und strich sich dabei die Kapuze vom Kopf. Sie war schön; einige Haarsträhnen, die ihrem Zopf entflohen waren, hingen ihr ins Gesicht und gaben ihr etwas Wildes. Allein eine feine Narbe auf ihrer rechten Wange zerstörte geringfügig die Eleganz, nicht aber die Arroganz, die sich in ihrer Miene widerspiegelte, als sie vor mir in die Hocke ging. »Es wirkt sehr viel besser, als ich erwartet hatte. Du musst wissen, ich habe es extra auf dich -«
   Meine knöchernen Finger schossen nach vorne, packten sie am Hals und drückten zu. Ich hörte auf, wirres Zeugs vor mich hin zu gurgeln, ergriff ihre Hand, die noch immer meinen Dolch hielt, und drückte so sehr zu, dass sich ein panisches und gequältes Fiepen und Krächzen aus ihrer Kehle löste, bevor die Klinge auf den Boden fiel.
   »Hör mir gut zu«, knurrte ich sie an. Es war nicht meine Stimme, zumindest nicht ganz. Ich spürte, wie sich das Monster in mir einen Weg nach außen krallen wollte, und für einen Augenblick drückte ich fest genug zu, dass der Elfe gar keine Luft mehr blieb. Alle Muskeln in mir spannten sich an, als ich den Griff wieder ein wenig lockerte, gerade genug, dass sie nach Luft schnappen konnte.
   »Nein! Nicht jetzt, du verdammtes Scheusal!«
*   »SIE GEHÖRT MIR!«*
   Die Stimme dröhnte in meinem Kopf, so sehr, dass ich kurz einknickte und aufschrie. Auch nachdem sie wieder verstummt war, sirrten mir noch meine Ohren.
   »Was -«
   Automatisch drückte ich wieder ein wenig fester zu und erstickte die Frage im Keim. Ich riss die Elfe heran, so nahe, dass sich unsere Nasen beinahe berührten, und starrte ihr in die Augen. Ich wusste nicht, was sie sah, aber was auch immer es war, es hinterließ pure Angst in den ihren.
   »Das Gegengift«, grollte ich noch etwas heißer von ihrer ungestümen Attacke.
   Das Krächzen half mir nicht weiter, als ließ ich ihr wieder ein bisschen mehr Luft. Ihre nächsten Worte waren: »Lass... mich... los!«
_*   »Lass sie nicht los! Töte sie! Reiß ihr den Kopf ab! Sieh nur, was für schönes Fleisch sie hat... beiß ihr in den Hals und reiß ihr -«*_
   »Das Gegengift!«, brüllte ich sie an und schüttelte sie dabei voller Wut und Verzweiflung, bis ich von ihr abließ und sie wieder ganz nahe an mich heran brachte.
   »Es... gibt... keins!«, würgte sie hervor.
   »Was?!«
_*   »Jetzt! Töte sie! Reiß ihr das Herz aus! Tu es, bevor ich sterbe! Lass sie bluten! Die Gedärme sollen -«*_
   »Es muss etwas geben!«, schrie ich ihr ins Gesicht und würgte sie dabei noch mehr als vorher. Ihre bleiche Haut wurde bereits allmählich blau, als sich ihre Lippen erneut bewegten, anstatt wie vorher nur wie ein Fisch am Land vollkommen unnütz nach Luft zu schnappen.
   »Heiler...«
   »Was für ein Heiler?!«
   »P... Pries... ter...«
   Mein gesamter Körper zitterte vor Zorn und Angst. Beides brüllte ich mit einem langgezogenen und schrillen Schrei heraus, bevor ich die Elfe einfach zur Seite warf. Sie krachte in den Tisch, an dem wir noch wenige Minuten zuvor gesessen hatten, klammerte sich an ihn und hustete laut vor sich hin bei dem Versuch, wieder zu Atem zu kommen.
_*»NEIN!«*_, entsetzte sich die Stimme in meinem Kopf. _*»Sie lebt noch! Töte sie! TÖTE SIE! TÖTE SIE! TÖTE -«*_
   Die Stimme brach abrupt ab, und das Sirren war verschwunden. Überrascht sah ich mich um. Einige Schaulustige hatten sich am Eingang der Taverne eingefunden und starrten mich ihrerseits an; ich konnte sehen, wie sie sich gegenseitig Dinge zu tuschelten, aber ich hörte nichts davon. Alle Geräusche um mich herum waren plötzlich von einer grausamen Stille verschluckt worden.
   Das nächste, das ich bemerkte, waren meine müder werdenden Beine. Der nächste Schritt fühlte sich schon an, als versuchte ich, einen Felsblock zu verschieben; dann fiel ich einfach auf die Knie und fing an, hin und her zu schwanken.
   »Gordo!«
   Ich hörte meine eigenen Worte nicht. Ich wusste nicht einmal, ob ich laut genug rief, damit mich der Hüne überhaupt hören konnte.
   Ich rief seinen Namen einfach weiter, ununterbrochen, und bei jedem Ruf merkte ich, wie der Fackelschein um mich herum etwas dunkler wurde. Gerade, als ich schon fast nichts mehr erkennen konnte, bemerkte ich einen Untoten, der geradewegs an mir vorbei flog, und dann, wie ich merkwürdig sanft aufgehoben wurde.
   Das unförmige Gesicht der Monstrosität schwebte über mir, und ich bildete mir sogar ein, in den Augen der Bestie so etwas wie Mitleid und Angst um mich zu sehen.
_*»Es ist zu spät. Selbst der Fettsack weiß das. Und du hast nicht einmal diese Schlampe erledigt, du unnützer Idiot. Wenn ich es nur könnte, würde ich dich eigenhändig töten. Ich würde -«*_
   »Priester, Gordo. Bring mich... zu einem...«
   Meine Gedanken verschwanden unter einem schwarzen Tuch, das sich sanft über mich legte und Licht, Wärme und Kälte erstickte.


----------



## Albra (14. Februar 2013)

sehr interessant auch wenn ich das alles nochmal lesen musste um wieder reinzukommen hat sich das umschreiben auf jeden fall gelohnt 
wesentlich düsterer und spannender als davor 
bin jedenfalls auf die fortsetzung gespannt


----------



## the chinese (29. Mai 2013)

machst du auch irgentwann weiter oder bist du tot?


----------



## Al Fifino (25. Juni 2013)

*Kapitel 12 - Ein Leben nach dem Tod*

   Ein Grunzen direkt an meinem Ohr ließ mich aufschrecken. Ich saß fast aufrecht in einem finsteren, kahlen Raum. Eine einzelne, verlorene Fackel spendete Licht und beleuchtete feucht glänzende Steinwände und eine morsche, hölzerne Liege, auf der ich mich befand.
   »Du wach!«, brummte eine wohlbekannte Stimme neben mir. Gordo - oder besser gesagt, sein Kopf - grinste mich dümmlich an. Außer seinem Kopf sah ich auch nichts von ihm. Er streckte ihn durch eine Öffnung in der Wand herein, der einzige Durchgang, den ich finden konnte.
   »Ja, Gordo, ich bin wach.« Ich klang schwächlich, fast so, als hätte jemand meine Lebenskraft ausgesaugt, und ich fühlte mich auch so. Jede Bewegung schmerzte, und das beunruhigte mich. Schmerzen hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie wirklich verspürt; aber das, was durch meine Muskeln zuckte und mich die Zähne zusammen beißen ließ, als ich meine Beine von der Pritsche herunter schwang, war ein Zeichen für etwas Besonderes. Ich konnte nur noch nicht zuordnen, für was.
   »Wie lange war ich hier?«, fragte ich den Hünen und massierte mir dabei meine Stirn. Es fühlte sich gut an und hatte etwas beruhigendes, eine Geste, die wie einstudiert und altbekannt wirkte.
   »Gordo nicht wissen. Lange. Ich haben geschaut jeden Wachdienst nach dir.«
   Der treudoofe Blick, mit dem mich die Kreatur ansah, trieb ein Lächeln auf meine Lippen. Als ich aufstand und meine Beine zu zittern begannen, hörte ich ein kurzes Knirschen und spürte dann zwei seiner dicken Finger, mit denen er mich an der Schulter packte und mich aufrecht hielt. »Danke, mein Freund.«
   Gordos Grinsen wurde noch ein großes Stück breiter. »Gordo haben Freund. Schön.«
   Vorsichtig setzte ich einen Fuß vor den anderen und ging mit Gordos Hilfe auf den Ausgang zu. Das Knirschen kam von dem durch seinen mächtigen Arm abgeschabten Stein, wie ich jetzt sah. Draußen angekommen, bot sich mir ein seltsamer Anblick: Ein kleiner Wasserfall aus grüner Schlacke, wie sie  zäh und langsam durch die Kanäle Undercitys floss, stürzte an mir vorbei und nach unten. Von dort floss sie in einen eben dieser Kanäle, und auf der anderen Seite des Kanals war ein kleiner Platz, auf dem sich gerade einige Untote damit vergnügten, gegenseitig Gliedmaßen abzuhacken. Das Grunzen, Graulen und Geschrei war groß, und für einen Augenblick wunderte ich mich, dass ich es in dem kleinen Zimmer gar nicht gehört hatte.
   »Ah. Der Patient ist aufgewacht.«
   Ein Geist mit der Gestalt einer Frau schwebte direkt neben mir und sah mich aus gespenstisch leuchtenden Augen an. Die Ohren waren merkwürdig spitz, die bläulich schimmernden Haare schwebten in der Luft, anstatt sich über ihren Kopf zu legen. Eine ihrer klauenartigen Hände näherte sich meiner Brust, und ich wäre instinktiv zurückgewichen, hätte mich Gordo nicht in seinem eisernen Zwei-Finger-Griff festgehalten.
   Die Berührung war überraschend zart, und Wärme ging von der Stelle aus, wo ihre Finger auf meine Haut trafen. Ein schwaches, goldenes Leuchten trat an dem Punkt aus mir hervor und hörte sofort auf, als die geisterhafte Dame ihre Hand wieder zurück zog. »Das macht zwei Goldstücke.«
   Ich starrte sie etwas verständnislos an, bis sich ihre ohnehin nicht sehr freundliche Miene deutlich verfinsterte. »Spreche ich undeutlich, du verrottender Madenpfuhl? Zwei Goldstücke!«
   Wie automatisch griff meine Hand nach dem Lederbeutel an meinem Gürtel. Allerdings griffen die Finger ins Leere. Auch ein erschrockener Blick zu der Stelle ließ ihn nicht auftauchen. »Ich... habe kein Geld bei mir.«
   Der Schrei, den sie mir entgegen schleuderte, war so schrill und intensiv, dass die Kämpfenden auf dem Platz innehielten und neugierig zu uns hinüber schauten.
   »Kein Geld?! Unter diesen Umständen sollte ich das Gift wieder in deinen Körper bannen!«
   »Ich habe es nicht hier!«, rief ich hastig und hob dabei abwehrend die Hände. »Bei Direflesh! Direflesh hat das Geld!«
   Tatsächlich schien sich der Geist etwas zu beruhigen. Sie begnügte sich damit, mich voller Hass anzustarren, bevor sie sich umdrehte und über den Boden davon schwebte. Ihr rosafarbenes Kleid verlor sich dabei im Nichts, noch bevor es die Steinplatten hätte berühren können.
   »Eine Stunde!«, drang ihre schrille Stimme an meine Ohren. »Ich gebe dir eine Stunde. Vergeude sie nicht!«
    Hatte ich mich eben noch schlapp und wie verprügelt gefühlt, so durchströmte mich jetzt eine Mischung aus Zorn, Angst und Ratlosigkeit. »Gordo, was soll ich jetzt tun?«
   Der Hüne schien tatsächlich nachzudenken; zumindest hatte er seinen sonst offen stehenden Mund geschlossen und starrte angestrengt auf eine der Steinplatten zu seinen Füßen. Schließlich rumpelte er: »Du gehen zu Direflesh.«
   Ich vergewisserte mich mit einem kurzen Blick über die Schulter, dass die gespenstische Dame nicht noch immer ihre Ohren spitzte, und bedeutete dem Koloss, dass ich weitergehen wollte. »Das war nur eine Ablenkung, Gordo. Eine Lüge, damit mich meine Retterin nicht sofort wieder in den Tod schickt. Direflesh würde mir niemals Geld geben.«
   »Du arbeiten für Direflesh. Er dich bezahlen.«
   Ich lachte leise und freudlos. »Woher weißt du das?«
   »Ganz Undercity wissen. Namenloser Untoter wieder da. Schrecken unter Apothekern. Ich -«
   »Warte, Gordo. Namenloser Untoter? Meinst du mich?«
   Gordo sah mich mit einem Blick an, als würde er an meinem Verstand zweifeln. »Du sein namenloser Untoter. Sagen, du gefährlich. Ich nicht glauben. Ich sagen, du freundlich. Lachen.«
   Die Stimme in meinem Kopf kam mir in den Sinn. Was Gordo mir erzählte, passte auf meinen inneren Dämon wie die Faust aufs Auge der vermaledeiten Elfe, die mir meine Geldbörse geklaut hatte.
   »Gordo, hör mir zu.« Ich atmete einmal tief ein und aus, seufzte dann lange und kratzte mich am Kopf. »Ich bin nicht der, für den mich alle halten. Ich bin... jemand anderes. Aber derjenige, den sie meinen, ist noch in mir.«
   Ich konnte seinen Augen entnehmen, dass mich das Monstrum für vollkommen verrückt hielt. »Du gehen zu Direflesh. Holen Geld. Bezahlen Priesterin. Dann ausruhen.«
   »Ausruhen klingt gut«, murmelte ich verbittert. »Nur werde ich kein Geld von Direflesh bekommen. Ich werde mich bald mehr ausruhen, als mir lieb ist.«
   »Gordo beschützen.«
   Ich sah die Monstrosität lange an, bis ich nur mit einem schmalen Lächeln den Kopf schüttelte. Ich musste ein paar Mal blinzeln, doch zu meiner eigenen Überraschung rannen mir keine Tränen über die Wangen. Vermutlich, weil ich untot war, hatte ich nicht einmal mehr die Möglichkeit, Gefühle zu zeigen. Dafür klang meine Stimme erstickt, als ich erwiderte: »Danke, Gordo.«
   Unser Weg führte uns durch den Inneren Ring, die Treppen hinunter und in den Äußeren Ring. Gordo schob mit seiner massigen Leibesfülle im Weg stehende Untote, Trolle oder andere Passanten einfach zur Seite, und ich stolzierte etwas wackelig auf den Beinen mit durchbohrten und halb zerrissenen Umhang hinter ihm her. Die Kapuze hatte ich wieder tief ins Gesicht gezogen; wenn ich etwas mitbekommen hatte, dann, dass mein früheres Ich viel auf Mystik und Verschwiegenheit gegeben hatte. Mein Auftreten verfehlte seine Wirkung nicht: Wurde für Gordo nur unwillig und mit lautem Widerreden Platz gemacht, verstummte es spätestens, als ich hinter ihm in Sicht kam. Die Untoten betrachteten mich mit meist unverhohlener Verachtung, doch hielten sich ihre Kommentare in Grenzen. Die wenigen Angehörigen der anderen Rassen starrten mich hingegen an, als sei ich aus dem Grab auferstanden. Aus ihren Blicken konnte ich mir zusammenreimen, dass mein vermutetes Ableben bereits die Runde gemacht haben musste. Besonders eine Blutelfe würde sehr überrascht von meiner Wiederauferstehung sein.
   Meinen inneren Dämon hatte ich bis jetzt nicht wieder gehört. Ich hoffte, dass es das Gift irgendwie geschafft hatte, ihn aus mir heraus zu brennen und nur noch mich übrigzulassen, aber bei meinem bisherigen Glück glaubte ich nicht daran.
   Als wir die Bank passierten, riskierte ich einen kurzen Blick zwischen die Gitterstäbe hindurch. Meine geisterhafte Freundin bedachte mich nur kurz mit ihrer Aufmerksamkeit, bevor sie sich mit hasserfüllten Augen von mir abwandte und mir nur noch ihren Rücken zeigte. Das Lächeln, dass sich auf meine Lippen geschlichen hatte, erfror.
*   »Ich hatte viel Spaß mit ihrem Mann.«*
   Beinahe stolperte ich über eine der Treppenstufen, als mein Dämon - ich hatte beschlossen, ihn nur noch so zu nennen - so plötzlich zu mir sprach. Ich brauchte einen Moment, um mich zu fangen, richtete dann meine Kapuze und lief weiter, als sei nichts gewesen.
_*»Schade, dass ich dir nicht meine Erinnerungen zeigen kann. Er sah ähnlich aus wie der Gefangene im Kerker, nur hatte ich keine Magie zur Hand. Dieser wunderschöne Einfall kam von dir.«*_
_»Du willst mir also erzählen, dass ich den Mann getötet habe?«_, erwiderte ich verbittert in Gedanken.
_*  »Oh, nein. Das war ich. Du feuchter Rattenfurz würdest ohne mich doch schon gar nicht mehr leben. Kam es dir nicht komisch vor, dass die gesicherte Tür plötzlich offen war? Wem wohl die Stiefel gehören, die wir davor gehört hatten, hm?«*_
_   »Verschwinde aus meinem Kopf!«_
*   »VERSCHWINDE AUS MEINEM KÖRPER! ICH WERDE DICH UMBRINGEN! ICH WERDE DICH EIGENHÄNDIG  -«*
   Mein Dämon verstummte genauso schnell, wie er vorher aufgetaucht war, als ich ziemlich unsanft stoppte. Zuerst dachte ich, ich wäre gegen eine Wand gedonnert, bis ich bemerkte, dass Gordo stehen geblieben und ich in ihn hineingerannt war. Ihm selbst schien das nichts auszumachen, denn ohne auch nur mit der Wimper zu zucken, deutete er auf den Eingang zum Apothekarium. »Du gehen zu Direflesh.«
   »Kommst du nicht mit, mein Freund?«
   Gordo schüttelte entschieden den Kopf. »Gordo zu groß. Und Apotheker nicht gut für Gordo. Schneiden andere Wächter auf, nehmen Sachen raus, tun andere Sachen rein. Wächter oft tot.«
   Ich nickte nur und klopfte ihm aufmunternd auf den Arm. Ich hätte ihm auf die Schulter geklopft, wenn er nicht so groß gewesen wäre, doch auch so schien die Geste das auszudrücken, was ich beabsichtigt hatte. Dann nahm ich einen tiefen Atemzug und marschierte durch die Gänge, Keller und Folterräume der Apotheker.
   Wie das letzte Mal herrschte auch heute rege Betriebsamkeit. Viele der Untoten, die mit dem Mixen von Giften und Säuren beschäftigt waren, beachteten mich nicht weiter; andere warfen mir kurze, argwöhnische Blicke zu und richteten ihr Augenmerk erst dann wieder auf ihre Apparaturen, als ich sie passiert hatte. Der Dämon in mir regte sich immer wieder, und ich konnte so etwas wie ein Raunen in mir spüren, doch ich verdrängte es so gut wie möglich und zu meiner Freude ziemlich erfolgreich. Ich hatte andere Dinge im Kopf als den mordgierigen, rachesüchtigen Metzger. Zum Beispiel jenen Untoten, der mit einem Metzgersbeil durch die Gegend hastete und den ich nun besuchen ging; der mich zudem schon seit ein paar Stunden zurück erwartete und mehr als nur sauer sein musste.
   Die letzten Schritte zu der Tür schienen Ewigkeiten in Anspruch zu nehmen. Jedes Mal, wenn ich einen Fuß vor den anderen setzte, überlegte ich, ob ich nicht einfach umdrehen und davonlaufen konnte, vielleicht aus Undercity fliehen mit einem der Zeppeline, die ich vor vielleicht zwei Tagen gesehen hatte.
   Zwei Tage. Sehr viel länger war es nicht her, dass alles seinen Lauf genommen hatte. Jetzt würde es womöglich sein Ende nehmen.
   Meine knöcherne Hand hob sich mechanisch und klopfte drei Mal an das Holz, bevor sie den Knauf umschloss, ihn drehte und die Tür aufschob.
   Direflesh stand neben seinem Kochfeuer, das ausnahmsweise brannte und nicht nur vor sich hin glomm. Die Lichtkugel, die ihn stets verfolgte, hing darüber und warf genug Licht auf sein Gesicht, dass ich die Überraschung darin lesen konnte. Was mich selbst jedoch erstarren ließ, war die zweite Gestalt, die mich nicht minder verwundert anschaute. Ihre spitzen Ohren zuckten regelrecht, als sie mich erkannte, und ihr Mund öffnete sich einen Spalt weit, als wollte sie etwas sagen, dass dann doch nicht über ihre Lippen trat. In dem Licht schimmerte die langgezogene Narbe auf ihrer Wange.
   »So, so... Er ist also mit absoluter Sicherheit tot.«
   Direfleshs Stimme klang eisig kalt und schneidend. Auch der Blutelfe entging der gefährliche Unterton nicht, denn sie tat einen eiligen Schritt von ihm weg, während ihre Blick zwischen mir und ihm hin und her huschte. »Das Gift war perfekt! Ihr habt es selbst mitgebraut! Ihr -«
   »Ich habe dich für einen Toten bezahlt, Aritana, nicht für einen Untoten. Du enttäuschst mich.«
   Angst flackerte in der Frau auf, als sie zusah, wie sich Direflesh umdrehte und sein Hackbeil ergriff, dass er in eins seiner hölzernen Regale gerammt hatte. Ohne zu zögern, stürzte sie los und auf den einzigen Ausgang zu, den ich ihr gerade versperrte. Hinter ihr sah ich, wie der Apotheker mit hoch erhobener Waffe auf sie zustürmte und innerhalb eines Augenblicks bei ihr angekommen war.
   Meine knöchernen Finger streckten sich aus und erhaschten die Stoffbluse der Elfe. Man konnte ihr ansehen, dass sie mit ihrem Leben bereits abgeschlossen hatte; ihre Augen waren halb geschlossen, ihre Lippen zu zwei dünnen Strichen zusammengepresst, als wollte sie unter keinen Umständen aufschreien.
   Sie schrie dennoch, als ich sie, statt sie festzuhalten, von den Füßen riss und hinter mich zog, während ich meinen verbleibenden Arm schützend über meinen Kopf hob.
   Der Schlag erschütterte mich in Mark und Bein. Die Dämonenhaut, die ich wie von selbst gewirkt hatte, nahm dem Beil einen Großteil seiner Schärfe, aber nur wenig von seiner Wucht. Ich hörte das Knacken meiner Knochen, verbunden mit einem dumpfen Schmerz, wo sich die Klinge in mein Fleisch gebohrt hatte.
   Direflesh sagte nichts, während er mich prüfend betrachtete. Er machte keinerlei Anstalten, sein Beil aus meinem Arm herauszuziehen. Meine Finger wiederum ließen nicht einen Deut nach, als sich die Elfe halb aufrappelte und uns anstarrte.
   Ein merkwürdiges Feuer loderte in mir. Es war nicht das hasserfüllte Feuer des Dämonen, das ich in den Kerkern gekostet hatte; es war ein Feuer, das mich und jede tote Faser in meinem Körper elektrisierte. Es fühlte sich gut an; es fühlte sich an, als hätte ich das Richtige getan.
   Das Feuer war ich.
   Allerdings spürte ich bereits, wie es wieder zu erlöschen drohte. Im nächsten Moment fragte ich mich, was zum Teufel mich dazu bewogen hatte, das verfluchte Spitzohr zu retten; und dann spürte ich bereits den Dämon in mir, der versuchte, sich einen Weg in mein Bewusstsein zu krallen, während alles in mir danach drängte, die Beine in die Hand zu nehmen und davonzulaufen. Ich brauchte kurz, um mich zu sammeln, und entschloss mich dann, trotz besseren Wissens - und nicht zuletzt wegen des Beils in meinem Arm - alles auf eine Karte zu setzen.
   »Sie gehört mir«, knurrte ich Direflesh an.
   Für einige Sekunden schwiegen wir uns an, bevor mein Gegenüber unmerklich nickte. »Du hast mitbekommen, dass ich dich töten lassen wollte.«
   »So viel habe ich verstanden.«
   »Nun, da du nicht tot bist, würde mich interessieren, was dich zu mir führt.«
   Meine Augen verengten sich zu Schlitzen, während ich seinen kalten, berechnenden Blick erwiderte. Ich hatte erwartet, dass der verrückte Apotheker meinen Bluff sofort durchschauen und anfangen würde, mich wahllos zu zerhacken. In Gedanken hatte ich mich bereits von meinem Arm verabschiedet.
   »Ich brauche Geld. Zwei Goldstücke.«
   »Gold.« Ein trockenes Lachen kam zur Antwort. »Nun, ich brauche etwas anderes. Etwas aus einer Region, die ziemlich gefährlich ist. Besorge mir ein paar Kürbisse von den Feldern der alten Farmer, und ich gebe dir nicht nur zwei Goldstücke.«
   Mehr Worte bedurfte es nicht. Er wusste, was ich wusste und vor allem, was ich nicht wusste. Direflesh hatte Antworten. Genauso wie das sich windende Häuflein Elend, das meine Klauen noch immer eisern festhielten.
   »Ich nehme Aritana mit, wenn es Euch genehm ist, Meister.«
   Sein Lächeln wurde zu einem bösartigen Grinsen. »Wie du willst, mein Schüler.«


----------



## Al Fifino (18. September 2013)

Pusten wir doch mal wieder den Staub von diesem Thread... Irgendwie mag ich die Story ja zu sehr, um sie jetzt einfach fallen zu lassen.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*



Kapitel 13 - Kürbisse und hohle Köpfe*

Die Elfe hatte nicht einen Mucks von sich gegeben, seitdem wir unterwegs waren. Ich ließ sie immer ein paar Schritte vor mir laufen und die Formel für den Schattenblitz alle paar Minuten durch meinen Kopf flitzen, damit ich nicht einmal großartig nachdenken müssen würde, sollte sie auf mich losgehen und versuchen, ihr Werk zu vollenden.
   Bevor wir aus Undercity heraus marschiert waren, hatte ich einen Umweg über die Taverne im Inneren Ring gemacht. Jetzt trank ich immer wieder genüsslich etwas von dem besten Bier der Stadt, das ich in einem ledernen Trinkschlauch mit mir führte. Das Geld dafür war auf wundersame Weise in der Börse meiner Gefangenen aufgetaucht, und eine Goldmünze hatte tatsächlich Spuren eines Bisses gehabt, dessen Abdrücke passgenau auf meine Zähne passten. Es war diese und eine weitere, gelbe Münze, die ich der mürrischen Heilerin überreichte.
   Wir folgten der Straße, die von Undercity weg und an dem Zeppelin-Turm vorbei führte. Wieder einmal sah ich die alten und abgestorben wirkenden Bäume, deren Anblick mir noch immer seltsam vertraut vorkam, fast so, als hätte ich sie schon einmal gesehen. Inzwischen nahm ich an, dass es sogar wirklich ein Zeichen des Wiedererkennens war. Mein Dämon musste diese Straßen schon entlang gegangen sein, lange bevor ich auferstanden war. Was mich wurmte, war die Tatsache, dass ich mich scheinbar an Dinge aus seiner Vergangenheit erinnern konnte, aber an nichts aus der meinen.
   Nachdem wir schon eine gute Stunde unterwegs waren, rief ich der Elfe zu: »Pause! Setz dich dort an den Hügel.«
   Der Blick, den sie mir zuwarf, war ein Ausdruck tiefster Verachtung. Dennoch glaubte ich, in ihren Zügen auch eine gewisse Überraschung und Neugier ausmachen zu können. Womöglich wunderte sie sich, dass ich eine Pause einlegen wollte.
   Ihre Überraschung wurde noch größer, als ich anfing, Brot und einen Apfel aus meinem Lederrucksack zu ziehen. Mit meinem Dolch schnitt ich mir ein kleines Stück vom Laib ab und warf dann den Rest ihr zu. Geschickt fing sie es auf, genauso wie den Apfel, der gleich darauf durch die Luft zu ihr hinüber segelte.
   »Setz dich. Iss.«
   Etwas zögerlich kam sie meiner Aufforderung nach. Sie nahm erst einen Bissen, als ich mein Stück Brot bereits vertilgt hatte und mich ein wenig verträumt umsah. Die Sonne schien spärlich durch die grünliche Dunstdecke am Himmel. Sie stand im Zenit; es musste gerade Mittag sein.
   »Warum hast du mich nicht getötet?«
   Das war die Frage, auf die ich bereits gewartet hatte, seitdem wir Direfleshs Haus verlassen hatten. Ich starrte noch einen Moment in den Himmel, bevor ich nur mit den Schultern zuckte. »Ich weiß es nicht«, antwortete ich ausweichend. Ich hatte viel Zeit gehabt, um mir eine Antwort zu Recht zu legen, aber nach einer Weile beschlossen, mich bedeckt zu halten. Nicht allzu viele Leute schienen von meinem Zustand zu wissen, und ich wollte zumindest vorerst, dass es dabei blieb. Der Elfe konnte ich von meinen bisherigen Bekanntschaften her wohl noch am wenigsten trauen.
   »Du bist nicht das Scheusal, das ich kenne.«
   Unsere Blicke trafen sich kurz, und ich musste unweigerlich grinsen. »Vielleicht spiele ich auch nur mit dir. Oder hast du schon einen guten Grund erkannt, warum ich dich hätte retten sollen?«
   Sie wandte sich sofort wieder von mir ab, doch ich konnte ihr ansehen, dass sie auch darüber grübelte.
   »Womöglich möchte ich dich ja mitten in der Nacht umbringen, wenn du es am wenigsten erwartest. Untote benötigen keinen Schlaf. Wenn du erst einmal übermüdet bist und kaum mehr ein Auge offen halten kannst...« Ich überließ den Rest ihrer Fantasie, und meine Worte verfehlten ihre Wirkung nicht. Ihr Blick war wieder von Hass erfüllt. »Scheinbar hast du dich doch nicht verändert.«
   »Wenn du wüsstest.« Ich lachte laut, während ich aufstand. Das Gefühl, die Oberhand zu haben, war elektrisierend. Die junge Frau in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzen, war sogar noch elektrisierender. »Ich hoffe, du weißt, wohin wir müssen, denn ich kenne den Weg nicht.«
   »Warum sollte ich dir helfen?«
   »Weil der Apfel vergiftet war«, erwiderte ich beiläufig, während ich mich umsah und der Straße entlang spähte. Als ich mich wieder an die Elfe wandte, nahm ich ihren offenen Mund mit einiger Genugtuung zur Kenntnis. »Fühlt sich miserabel an, nicht wahr? Ein kleines Dankeschön für deinen Anschlag. Und nein, ich habe das Gegengift nicht bei mir«, unterbrach ich sie, bevor sie etwas sagen konnte. »Es ist bei Direflesh gut aufgehoben. Du hast gute zwei Tage Zeit, bevor es seine volle Wirkung entfaltet.«
   Aritana blieb noch einige Sekunden sitzen, bevor sie - mit einem sehr bleichen Gesichtsausdruck - aufstand und langsam auf mich zukam. »Ich muss mich geirrt haben«, wisperte sie leise. »Du bist noch viel schlimmer als früher. Du redest zu viel.«
   Ich lächelte sie nur kühl an. »Sag mir, meine Liebe, wohin müssen wir?«
   Sie deutete die Straße entlang. »Etwa ein Tagesmarsch. Aber wir müssen auf den Scharlachroten Kreuzzug aufpassen. Sie haben einige Lager bei den alten Farmen.«
   »Dann führe den Weg!« Mit einer übertriebenen Verbeugung wartete ich, bis sie sich in Bewegung setzte, und folgte dann dicht hinter ihr.
   Ich hatte noch nie etwas von dem Scharlachroten Kreuzzug gehört, aber ich hatte nicht vor, weiter nachzubohren. Ich hatte die Elfe gerade genau dort, wo ich sie haben wollte: verängstigt, auf Gedeih und Verderb ausgeliefert und in einer Position, wo sie mich weder hereinlegen noch belügen konnte. Dass der Apfel nicht vergiftet war, würde mein kleines Geheimnis bleiben, und womöglich würde ich es mit ihr teilen, wenn wir wieder heil nach Undercity zurückgekehrt waren. In der Zwischenzeit genoss ich es, das arrogante und selbstherrliche Geschöpf vor mir so einfach gebrochen zu haben.
   Wir legten den Rest des Wegs ohne große Zwischenfälle zurück. Ein paar riesige Fledermäuse zankten sich einmal über unseren Köpfen, beachteten uns aber nicht einmal dabei. Zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt kreuzte einer der abartigen Hunde unseren Weg, verkroch sich aber schnell wieder im Unterholz, als er so alleine auf dem dreckigen Pfad stand und uns kurz anknurrte. Sein Geheul begleitete uns für eine Weile, bis auch dieses Geräusch erstarb und einer unheimlichen Stille Platz machte, die nur von unseren Schritten durchbrochen wurde.
   Es war etwas, woran ich mich erst noch gewöhnen musste. Der Wald war so still wie ein Friedhof, und das, obwohl es eindeutig Lebewesen darin gab. Die meisten davon waren weder sonderlich freundlich noch schön anzuschauen, aber dennoch wunderte ich mich, was mit den Käfern und Insekten sein musste. Jeder Wald, jedes verfluchte Fleckchen Wiese hatte sie, und von ihnen ging stets ein konstantes Zirpen und Rascheln und Summen aus. Aber nicht hier in Tirisfal; hier herrschte Stille.
   »Wie erging es dir?«, fragte ich nach einer Weile neugierig. Das Schweigen schlug mir aufs Gemüt, und ich konnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es meiner Begleiterin ebenso ging. Ihr verächtlicher Blick lehrte mich eines besseren, aber sie antwortete dennoch. »Gut, bis du aufgetaucht bist. Haben dich die Würmer nicht mehr unterhalten?«
   »Würmer sind schlechte Gesellen. Sie sind zu sehr mit Fressen beschäftigt.« Ich konnte ein weiteres Grinsen nicht unterdrücken. Es machte Spaß, sich so überheblich und lächerlich zu äußern. Vielleicht war ich ja in meinem früheren Leben ein Gecke oder Gaukler gewesen. »Wie lange ist es her seit unserer letzten Auseinandersetzung? In einem Grab tut man sich schwer, die Zeit festzuhalten.«
   »Einige Jahre«, erwiderte Aritana mit einem Schulterzucken. »Ich hatte damit abgeschlossen, als ich sicher war, dass das Gift wirkte. Du hattest genug Schaum vorm Mund, um es als Rasierschaum für einen Tauren zu verwenden.«
   »Wirklich?«, erwiderte ich mit geheucheltem Interesse. »Eine Schande! Jeder Taure hätte sich sicherlich glücklich geschätzt, diesen kostbaren Schaum aufzubewahren.«
   Ihr Blick war eisig kalt, als sie über die Schulter zu mir zurück schaute. »Ich bin nicht zum Scherzen aufgelegt.«
   »Wie schade. Wie weit noch?«
   Sie schaute kurz prüfend zum Himmel. Die Sonnenscheibe war bereits ein gutes Stück weitergewandert, und ihr trübes, konfuses Licht, das nur schwerlich durch die grünlichen Nebelschlieren drang, wurde schon schwächer. »Wir sollten in einer Stunde ankommen. Es ist jetzt nicht mehr als eine oder zwei Meilen.«
   »Gut, gut.« Meine Augen mussten vor Freude glänzen, zumindest fühlte ich mich so. Womöglich kam ich dem Geheimnis meiner Identität bald schon einen großen Schritt näher.
   Ein lauter Schrei zu meiner linken Seite ließ mich allerdings zusammen zucken. Noch ehe ich so recht wusste, was vor sich ging, war meine knöcherne Hand schon in schwärzester Dunkelheit gehüllt und deutete auf den gerüsteten Menschen, der gerade aus dem Unterholz brach. Nahezu mühelos flog der Schattenblitz auf ihn zu, fraß sich innerhalb eines Wimpernschlags durch den makellosen, polierten Brustharnisch und in das Fleisch, das ungeschützt darunter lag. Der Schrei erstarb auf den Lippen des Mannes, das hoch erhobene Schwert entglitt seiner nun kraftlosen Hand, und sein Ansturm endete darin, dass er der Länge nach scheppernd aufs Gesicht fiel.
   Aritana starrte ebenso überrascht wie ich den Gefallenen an, dann wurden ihre Züge hart. »Ein Krieger des Scharlachroten Kreuzzugs«, meinte sie mit einer gewissen Spur Abscheu in der Stimme. »Gute Reaktion«, fügte sie erbittert hinzu.
   Meine Lippen bebten, als ich einen Schritt auf den Getöteten zuging und ihn mit meinem Fuß stupste. Mit einiger Anstrengung schaffte ich es, ihn auf den Rücken zu drehen. Der Mann war jung, erster Flaum hatte sein Kinn berührt. Die Augen waren glasig, und dennoch glaubte ich, darin noch immer Fanatismus und absolute Ergebenheit einem höheren Ziel gegenüber zu erkennen. Ein dünner Blutfaden zog sich von seinem geöffneten Mund der Wange hinab, während er so dalag. Auf der Rüstung prangerte eine rote, symmetrische Flamme, die jetzt ein Loch aufwies.
   Einen Moment später wurde ich mir der Gesellschaft gewahr, in der ich mich befand. Ich straffte so gut es ging meine Schultern, kniete mich neben dem Krieger hin und schloss ihm mit zwei Fingern die Augen. Dann wandte ich mich an Aritana und unterdrückte dabei einerseits die Wellen der Schuld, die sich gerade in mir aufbauten, und andererseits die Übelkeit, die sie begleiteten. »Werden noch mehr von ihnen in der Nähe sein?«
   Die Elfe sah mich mit einer Mischung aus Verwirrung und Neugier an, zuckte aber auf meine Frage hin nur mit den Achseln. »Möglich. Vielleicht war er nur ein Späher. Sie haben kleinere Lager hier in der Nähe. Ihr Hauptquartier ist das Scharlachrote Kloster.« Ihre Augen verengten sich zu Schlitzen, bevor sie hinzufügte: »Sie sind Fanatiker. Sie hassen Untote, sie hassen Elfen, sie hassen Trolle und Tauren und Orks. Sie hassen alles außer Menschen.«
   Ich spürte, worauf sie hinaus wollte. Mein Blick wurde hart, während ich den Weg entlang ging, aber neben der Blutelfe blieb ich kurz stehen.
   »Ich hatte keinen Groll gegen ihn«, erwiderte ich leise.
   Aritana schaute mir verblüfft nach, als ich bereits wieder der Straße folgte. Als sie zu mir aufschloss, konnte ich den Unglauben in ihrer Stimme hören. »Wer bist du?«
   »Ein Untoter ohne Namen«, entgegnete ich grimmig. »Besorgen wir diese verfluchten Kürbisse, und dann nichts wie zurück.«

   Wir hatten uns ein gutes Stück von der Straße entfernt. Sie war ohnehin nicht mehr in einem allzu guten Zustand gewesen &#8211; Unkraut hatte Besitz von den Fahrrinnen ergriffen, Bäume ragten hinein oder lagen umgestürzt im Weg &#8211; aber vor allem waren wir zu gut sichtbar gewesen, wie der Angriff verdeutlicht hatte. Jetzt schlugen wir uns also durch Gebüsche und an Dornensträuchern vorbei, in denen sich wie auf magische Art und Weise die Gewänder meiner Begleiterin jedes Mal verfingen und einige tiefe Schlitze zurück ließen. Ihr leises Fluchen brachte jedes Mal ein Grinsen auf mein Gesicht und war eine willkommene Ablenkung zu dem, worüber ich ansonsten grübelte.
   Ich war es selbst gewesen. Nicht mein Dämon hatte dieses Mal den jungen Mann getötet, sondern ich. Ich konnte es ihm nicht in die Schuhe schieben und musste mir eingestehen, dass ich wohl aus Notwehr gehandelt, aber dennoch ein Leben einfach vernichtet hatte. Und tief in mir hatte sich mein Dämon geräkelt und leise gelacht, als die Übelkeit in mir aufgestiegen war. Er lachte mich aus.
   Gerade, als ich wieder einmal ein Gebüsch mit einem langen, knorrigen Ast teilen wollte, den ich unterwegs aufgesammelt hatte, hörte ich einen gebellten Befehl, so laut, dass mir meine Ohren klingelten. Ohne zu überlegen, griff ich nach hinten, krallte das Stück Stoff, das ich von der Elfe erhaschen konnte, und zog sie mit mir zu Boden. Ihre Hand klatschte meine beinahe sofort wieder weg, und ein kurzer Blick über meine Schulter zeigte, dass ich sie wohl am vorderen Kragen erwischt hatte, ihr Gesicht sehr rot wurde und in ihren Augen ein alles verzehrendes Feuer der Entrüstung loderte, während sie hastig ihre Robe richtete. Dennoch blieb sie still, auch wenn ich ihr ansehen konnte, dass sie mir am liebten die wüstesten Flüche entgegen schleudern wollte, die sie aufbringen konnte.
   Ich zog zur Antwort nur kurz eine Grimasse, die aus geschürzten Lippen, viel Stirnrunzeln, einer erhobenen Augenbraue und übertriebenem Desinteresse bestand, bevor ich mich wieder dem Gebüsch zu wand, hinter dem wir uns verborgen hatten. Auf der anderen Seite des von Dornen gespickten Gewächses hörte ich hastige Schritte, die abrupt zum Halten kamen, und eine aufgeregte, jungenhafte Stimme, die innerhalb eines Augenblicks von dem Befehle bellenden Mann unterbrochen wurde. Ich konnte nicht verstehen, was sie sprachen, doch dem Klang der Stimme nach zu urteilen war sich der Befehlshaber seiner Sache sehr sicher. Er machte nicht einmal Anstalten, seiner Lunge etwas Luft zu nehmen, und seine Worte wurden noch weit in den Wald getragen. Nach einer Weile, in welcher mehr und mehr Paar Stiefel aufgeregt heran gerannt waren, setzten sie sich schließlich allesamt im Gleichschritt in Bewegung, wobei die prägnante Stimme des Befehlshabenden regelmäßig eindeutig missbilligende Worte in die Reihen seiner Soldaten schleuderte.
   Ich traute mich erst, einen Blick über das Gebüsch zu werfen, als die Soldaten bereits in weiter Ferne waren und ich ihren Führer beinahe nicht mehr hören konnte. Eine Feuerstelle, in der die Glut noch glomm und von der sich Rauch in den Himmel hinauf kräuselte, war nur wenige Schritte entfernt zu finden. Um sie herum war das Gras plattgedrückt. Es mussten mindestens sieben oder acht Menschen dort gesessen haben.
   »Das nächste Mal, wenn du mich dort anfasst, wo du hingelangt hast, schneide ich dir deine Hand ab«, hörte ich ein bösartiges Zischen hinter mir.
   »Deine langen Ohren scheinen nur zur Zierde da zu sein«, erwiderte ich mit einem Grinsen, während ich mir einen Weg durch das Dickicht bahnte. »Irgendeine Idee, warum solch ein Stoßtrupp ausgerechnet hier lagern sollte?«
   »Ich habe doch schon gesagt, dass sie Lager hier haben. Sie versuchen, auf den alten Feldern Gemüse anzubauen, damit sie nicht verhungern. Sie trauen sich nicht, die Pilze zu essen, die man hier findet.«
   »Isst du sie denn?«
   »Nur, wenn ich sie selbst gekocht habe«, erwiderte Aritana.
   Kaum dass wir das zeitweilige Lager durchquert hatten, erreichten wir die Grenze des Waldes. Die knorrigen Bäume, die bis eben noch dicht an dicht beieinander gestanden, sich argwöhnisch beäugt und böse Worte zugeworfen hatten, wenn der Wind durch ihre kahlen Kronen fuhr, hatten jetzt Wiesen und Äckern Platz gemacht, die sich eingezäunt um kleine Gehöfte verteilten. Die Äcker lagen zum größten Teil brach, abgesehen von einigen monströsen Kürbissen, die vereinzelt in einigen Reihen wuchsen. Sie wuchsen zudem immer äußerst nahe an den halb verfallenen Häusern, aus deren kleinen und gedrungenen Fenstern das armselige Licht einzelner Kerzen flackerte.
   »Sie sind bewohnt?«, fragte ich erstaunt meine Begleiterin.
   »Menschen hungern. Sie müssen von etwas leben. Nicht jeder ist bereit, Hunger gegen totes Fleisch einzutauschen.« Bei ihrem letzten Satz bedachte sie mich mit einem langen, verabscheuten Blick.
   »Ich hatte kein Mitspracherecht bei dieser Wahl, meine Liebe.« Nachdenklich kratzte ich mich am Kinn und bemerkte dabei vielleicht zum ersten Mal, dass ich einen Bart trug. Er war nicht wirklich lang und nicht wirklich gepflegt, aber dennoch genug, um mit den Fingern darüber streichen zu können. Obwohl mir diese Pose selbst ein wenig lächerlich vorkam, gefiel sie mir. Ich behielt sie erst recht bei, als Aritana neben mir verächtlich schnaubte. »Was gibt es zu überlegen? Wir holen einen der Kürbisse und bringen ihn mit zurück.«
   »Ich habe keine Lust, wegen Diebstahl von Fanatikern gejagt zu werden, die mich lieber tot als in einer Zelle sehen wollen.« Ich warf einen prüfenden Blick in den Himmel und lächelte. »Die Sonne geht ohnehin gleich unter. Wir werden hier warten und im Schutze der Dunkelheit einen der Kürbisse pflücken. Ich hoffe nur, mein Rucksack ist groß genug.«
   Aritana kaute merklich auf ihrer Zunge, vermutlich in dem Bestreben, einen Makel in meinem Plan zu finden. Als sie schließlich erkennen musste, wie sehr ich Recht besaß, grummelte sie nur ein wenig vor sich hin und ging dann wieder zu dem ersterbenden Lagerfeuer zurück. Ein kleines Häufchen Holz, das fein säuberlich aufgeschichtet gleich danebenlag, erregte ihr Interesse, und sie fing an, die vergehende Glut mit neuem Futter zu versorgen. Es dauerte nicht lange, bis die ersten Flammen gierig an den Stöcken und kleinen Scheiten leckten.
   »Wie lange wird das Gift brauchen, um mich umzubringen?«, fragte sie, als ich mich ihr gegenüber niederließ.
   Ich sah sie für einen Augenblick verwundert an, bis ich überhaupt begriff, worüber sie sprach. Dann zuckte ich als Antwort mit den Schultern. »Zwei Tage, schätze ich. Vielleicht ein wenig länger.« Ich überlegte kurz, ob ich ihr hier und jetzt sagen sollte, was es mit dem Gift auf sich hatte, entschied mich dann aber dagegen. Es war unfair, geradezu bösartig, es ihr vorzuenthalten, und ich fühlte mich &#8211; gerade nach meinem Kampf &#8211; mehr denn je an das Monster in mich erinnert. Auch wenn ich nicht so sein wollte, blieb mir gerade nichts anderes übrig.
   »Erzähl mir von dir. Was hat dich in eine Stadt voller Untoter verschlagen?«
   Die Elfe sah mich fast schon erstaunt an, bis sie ihre Nase wieder voller Abscheu rümpfte. »Warum sollte ich das dir erzählen?«
   »Wir werden nirgendswo hin gehen, bis die Sonne nicht untergegangen ist. Das kann noch eine oder zwei Stunden dauern.«
   Sie rümpfte ihre Nase noch mehr, und ihr schönes Antlitz entstellte sich dabei regelrecht. Sie gab ihren Widerwillen jedoch schnell auf, seufzte und lachte dann leise auf. »Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das jemals passieren würde.«
   »Was?«
   »Mit meinem größten Konkurrenten an einem Lagerfeuer zu sitzen und meine Lebensgeschichte zu erzählen. Es kommt mir sehr unwirklich vor.«
   Ich lächelte leicht, während ich mit einem kleinen Stecken im Feuer stocherte, um die Flammen ein wenig mehr anzuheizen. »Mein Leben kam mir bisher auch sehr unwirklich vor. Ich&#8230;« Für einen Moment schwieg ich, um nach den richtigen Worten zu suchen. »Ich bin nicht viel von dem, was ich wohl einst war, und noch weniger von dem, was ich gerne sein würde. Es ist sehr niederschlagend.«
   Als ich aufschaute, erkannte ich, dass Aritanas Blick den meinen suchte. Ich versuchte, Offenheit und ein wenig Vertrauen in den meinen hineinzulegen, und tatsächlich glaubte ich zu erkennen, wie ihre Augen ein wenig weicher wurden.
   »Es ist nicht allzu lange her«, begann sie leise. »Ich kam nach Undercity, weil ich in Silbermond nicht mehr gerne gesehen war. Zu viele kleine, aber tödliche Gifte tauchten an Stellen auf, an denen sie nicht hätten auftauchen sollen. Silbermond ist noch immer im Umbruch, und viele Parteien streiten sich darum, was mit dem gereinigten Sonnenbrunnen passieren soll.
   »Eine dieser Parteien hatte mich um Hilfe gebeten. Gut bezahlte Hilfe, natürlich. Die Gifte, die sie verlangten, waren knifflig herzustellen, die Zutaten schwer herbeizuschaffen. Ich berief mich auf alte Kontakte, die ich bei den Verlassenen geknüpft hatte. Zuerst gab es keine Probleme bei meinen Aufgaben, aber nach kurzer Zeit musste ich erkennen, dass einige Gifte womöglich&#8230; zu potent waren.
   »Blutelfen, die an ihrem Abendtisch von der Suppe dahingerafft wurden, standen wieder auf und schlurften durch die Gänge. Die Alten unter uns, die den Einfall der Geisel miterlebt hatten, wurden regelrecht hysterisch und fingen an, alles und jeden zu töten, das ihnen zu bleich erschien. Meine Auftraggeber waren nicht sonderlich begeistert von meinem Tun, auch wenn es ihnen sehr half &#8211; sie konnten die Unruhen nutzen, um einige Schurken auf hohe Persönlichkeiten anzusetzen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Jedenfalls rieten sie mir dringlich, mich aus Silbermond zurückzuziehen, oder es könnten bald ein paar Gerüchte über eine gewisse Giftmischerin in den Gassen auftauchen.«
   Die Frau starrte für einen Moment ins Feuer, bevor sie wieder leise zu lachen anfing. »Warum erzähle ich dir das eigentlich? Der namenlose Schlächter lässt niemals Zeugen zurück. Das sagen sie in ganz Undercity.«
   Ich kratzte mich unbehaglich an der Nase, bevor ich meine Beine heranzog und mein Gewicht ein wenig verlagerte.
   »Was willst du jetzt mit meinem Geheimnis tun? Es mich mit ins Grab nehmen lassen? Ich rechne nicht mit einem Gegengift.«
   »Warum hilfst du mir dann?«
   Ihr Lächeln wurde regelrecht keck. »Es vertreibt die Zeit. Ich kenne Gifte, und ich kenne Direflesh. Er verabreicht gerne den süßen, langsamen Tod. Man merkt es erst gegen Ende, wenn die Organe zerfressen werden und der Bauch voll Blut läuft. Ein qualvolles Ende, wie man sich erzählt.«
   Ich warf einen prüfenden Blick zum Himmel. Meine Lust an diesem Gespräch war sehr schnell verflogen. Scheinbar kannte jeder in diesem Land nur den Tod oder die Kunst, jemanden über die Klinge springen zu lassen. Es würde jedoch noch eine Weile dauern, bis sich der Schatten der Nacht über die Äcker legte. 
   Sie brachen so schnell über uns herein, dass ich mich fragte, wie ich sie nicht hatte hören können. Ausgerechnet durch jenes Gebüsch, hinter dem ich mit der Elfe noch vor kurzem gekauert hatte, kamen zwei gerüstete Männer johlend und brüllend gestürmt, ihre Schwerter hoch erhoben und die Schilde schützend vor ihrer Linken haltend. Zwei weitere hasteten die kleine Böschung hinauf, die zu den Äckern führten, und noch einer sprang hinter einem Baum hervor, aus jener Richtung, in die der Soldatentross vorhin noch verschwunden war.
   Für einen Moment schaute ich wie erstarrt um mich, bevor meine Gedanken über mich einstürzten. Einer jedoch schimmerte und leuchtete so stark, dass er alle anderen verdrängte. Ich sprang auf meine Füße, eine schwarze Kugel in meiner offenen rechten Hand haltend, und schleuderte sie mit einem verzweifelten Kreischen auf einen der anstürmenden Kämpfer. Der Schattenblitz fraß sich, wie schon in meinem Kampf zuvor, mühelos durch die Rüstung des Mannes. Seine Beine versteiften sich, als ein Schwall Blut aus seinem Mund stob, und er fiel scheppernd zu Boden.
   Eine weitere Kugel sammelte sich bereits in meiner Hand, wurde für einen Moment größer, dann immer kleiner, bis sie mit einem kläglichen Laut verpuffte. Voller Entsetzen versuchte ich, den Zauber erneut zu wirken, aber dieses Mal kam nicht einmal ein kleiner Fetzen des schwarzen Nebels zustande. Im nächsten Moment merkte ich erst, wie müde und erschöpft ich mich eigentlich fühlte. Ich musste mein gesamtes Mana verbraucht haben, ohne es überhaupt mitzubekommen.
   Ein Schmerzensschrei hinter mir ließ mich herumwirbeln, gerade lange genug, um zu sehen, wie Aritana ihren Dolch in die ungeschützte Achsel eines Kämpfers stieß. Der Schwertarm des Mannes, der fast einen Kopf größer war als die zierliche Elfe, hing nutzlos herab, aber dennoch gab er nicht auf. Stattdessen versuchte er, sie mit seinem Schild zu Boden zu werfen.
   Ein weiterer Schrei warnte mich gerade noch rechtzeitig. Ich brachte mich mit einem großen Sprung nach hinten in Sicherheit und rappelte mich sofort wieder auf. Das Schwert war mit so viel Schwung in das Erdreich gedrungen, dass der Mann regelrecht Schwierigkeiten hatte, es wieder der Erde zu entreißen. Es hätte mühelos meinen Schädel gespalten.
   Ohne großartig zu überlegen, lief ich auf den gefallenen Kämpen zu und entwand das Schwert seinen starren Fingern, um mich meinem neuen Gegner zu stellen. Dieser hatte bereits seine Waffe befreit und stapfte nun mit schweren Schritten und weiten Schlägen  auf mich zu. Ich parierte den ersten Hieb, knickte aber unter der Wucht fast ein. Hastig verlagerte ich mich Taktik auf Ausweichen und weniger Parieren, stets darauf bedacht, nach einer Lücke in der Verteidigung meines Kontrahenten zu suchen und auch die restlichen Krieger nicht aus den Augen zu lassen.
   Meine Beine bewegten sich merklich wie von selbst. Ein kurzes Lächeln stahl sich auf meine Lippen, als ich es schaffte, mit einem kleinen Sprung zur Seite meinen Gegner zwischen mich und einen seiner Verbündeten zu bringen, der ihm gerade zur Hilfe eilen wollte. Sie krachten beinahe ineinander, und die kurze und von Fluchen begleitete Ablenkung reichte aus, damit ich einen beidhändig geführten Stoß gegen den Unterleib führen konnte. Das Schwert bohrte sich mit einem schönen, lauten Knirschen durch das Kettenhemd meines Feindes, der schwer getroffen aufschrie und nach hinten stürzte.
   Sein Waffenbruder schubste ihn einfach zur Seite und trat an seine Stelle. Unheiliges, fanatisches Feuer brannte in seinen Augen, doch mir entrang er nur ein breites Grinsen. Unser tödlicher Tanz begann aufs Neue, und je länger wir tanzten, desto mehr machte es mir Spaß. Selbst, als einer seiner Schläge zu schnell kam und mir einen langen Schlitz in meine Robe und das Fleisch darunter schnitt, konnte ich nicht anders, als finster und lüstern zu lachen. Alles in mir lechzte danach, meinem Gegenüber das Leben zu entreißen, so wie er mir nach dem meinen trachtete. Durch seinen Treffer womöglich bestärkt, wagte er einen weiten Ausfallschritt, den er sofort bitter bereute. Ich tat einen Schritt zur Seite, gerade genug, dass sein Schwert verfehlte. Dann ließ ich meine Klinge mit aller Macht auf die seine niederfahren, und einen Moment später lag die Waffe nutzlos auf dem Boden. Mit einem weiteren, weiten Hieb schlug ich seinen Schild zur Seite und drosch ihm dann meine knöcherne Faust ins Gesicht. Ein lautes Knacken und ein Schwall Blut, der aus seiner Nase trat, waren der Lohn. Vor Schmerzen schreiend stolperte der Kämpe rückwärts davon und fiel blindlings über den Sterbenden, der hinter ihm am Boden lag. Sein Fluchen erstarb erst, als ich ihm mein Schwert in den Bauch rammte und ein paar Mal herumdrehte, bis der letzte Atem über seine Lippen drang.
   Voller Aufregung sah ich mich um. Aritana kämpfte gerade mit dem letzten verbliebenen Angreifer. Jene, die über die Böschung hinaufgekommen waren, lagen neben oder im Lagerfeuer, und mit einem Mal wurde ich den köstlichen Geruch von verbranntem Fleisch gewahr, der sich mit dem frischen Blut verband. Meine Zunge fuhr von selbst über meine Lippen, die sich zu einem breiten Grinsen verzogen, als ich mein Schwert direkt vor mir hielt und los stürmte.
   Weder Aritana noch ihr Feind konnten auch nur ahnen, was ich tat. Die Klinge drang erst durch den Rücken der Elfe, dann durch ihren Bauch wieder heraus. Die Wucht, mit der ich auf sie stieß, warf sie zusammen mit meinem Schwert mitten in den Kämpen hinein. Die Kraft reichte aus, um durch den Brustpanzer zu dringen, den er trug, und sein wütendes Gekeifer und Gebrüll verstummte abrupt. 
   Tief in mir fühlte ich höchste Glückseligkeit. Ich zog das Schwert wieder aus den beiden Leibern heraus, stieß die Frau mit dem Fuß zur Seite, so dass sie auf dem Rücken neben dem Sterbenden lag, und schaute offen in ihr verhasstes Gesicht. Ein Lachen bohrte sich durch meine Kehle und meinen Mund hinaus, und es wurde lauter und lauter, je länger ich da stand, bis der wahnsinnige Klang von den Bäumen zurück in meine Ohren geworfen wurde.
   Meine Hand, die das Schwert umklammert hielt, war das erste Gliedmaß, über das ich wieder Kontrolle erhielt. Die Finger öffneten sich, und kaum dass das Schwert mit einem in der Stille markerschütternden Klingen auf einem dort liegenden Stein landete, begriff ich voller Panik, Abscheu und Übelkeit, was ich gerade getan hatte.
   Aritana starrte mich aus großen Augen an. Ihr Gesicht war kreidebleich, ihre Hände pressten auf die Wunde, die in ihrem Bauch klaffte. Blut drang dick zwischen ihren Fingern hervor, und der süße Geruch davon stieg mir in die Nase. Für einen Moment war ich versucht, mich auf sie zu werfen und nicht nur das Blut aufzusaugen, sondern ihr das Fleisch von den Knochen zu reißen und es mir in den Mund zu stopfen. Ich ging bereits in die Hocke, als mein ansonsten äußerst ruhiger Magen mit einem Mal rebellierte und ich würgend mein Mittagsessen auf dem Gras neben der Elfe verteilte.
   Ich brauchte einige Augenblicke, um mich zu beruhigen. Dann, nach einem weiteren Blick auf die Verletzung, raffte ich mich auf und stolperte zu dem Sterbenden hin, der gleich neben ihr lag. Ohne auf sein Stöhnen und die Worte aus seinem Mund zu achten, schnitt ich rasch die Lederbände seiner Rüstung durch, warf den Brustpanzer von ihm und zerriss das darunterliegende wattierte Hemd in angemessene Fetzen. Als sich seine Hand an die meine klammerte, versuchte ich, sie wegzustoßen, aber mit einem fanatischen Glühen in den Augen hielt er eisern fest.
   »Lass mich los!«, brüllte ich ihn an, doch stattdessen fühlte es sich an, als würde er noch fester zupacken.
   Im nächsten Moment stieß ich ihm meinen Dolch in die Kehle. Beinahe sofort ließ er von mir ab, und beinahe sofort fühlte es sich so an, als würde ich mich gleich wieder übergeben müssen, doch ich behielt die Reste des Biers, das ich über den Tag getrunken hatte, in mir. Mit meinen provisorischen Verbänden in den Händen hastete ich wieder zur Elfe zurück und kniete mich neben sie.
   »Tu deine Hände weg«, bat ich sie mit erstickender Stimme.
   Ihr Blick war nicht nur anklagend; er bestand aus reinstem Hass. Ihre Hände bewegten sich nicht.
   »Ich will dir helfen!«, versuchte ich verzweifelt, sie zu überzeugen. »Bitte, tu deine Hände weg!«
   Etwas fiel auf ihre Wange. Ich erkannte nicht sofort, was es war, aber es rann langsam ihre Haut hinab und fiel schließlich auf den kalten Boden. Erst nachdem ein weiterer Tropfen auf ihrem Gesicht landete, verstand ich, dass ich weinte.
   Wahrscheinlich genauso überrascht darüber wie ich selbst, ließ sie endlich von ihrer Wunde ab, und sofort drückte ich die Verbände darauf. Ein leiser Schrei entrang sich ihrer Kehle, und das schmerzerfüllte Stöhnen wurde noch länger und wehleidiger, als ich sie halb aufrichtete und versuchte, die Blutung an ihrem Rücken zu stoppen. Ohne großartig nachzudenken, riss ich ihre ohnehin von Schnitten übersäte Robe entzwei und schnitt möglichst lange Streifen zurecht, wobei ich den Stoff mit den Zähnen festhielt und mit einer freien Hand die Fetzen des wattierten Hemdes auf die Verletzung drückte. Es dauerte eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, bis ich es geschafft hatte, den Stoff einige Male um ihren Unterleib zu wickeln und so die Verbände einigermaßen zu fixieren. Zu meiner eigenen Überraschung drang bei weitem weniger Blut aus, als ich erwartet hatte. Anscheinend hatte ich nicht einmal lebenswichtige Organe erwischt.
   Vorsichtig griff ich der Elfe schließlich unter die Arme und zog sie zu einem der nahen Bäume, damit sie sich mit dem Rücken dagegen lehnen konnte. »Ich werde sofort wieder da sein«, murmelte ich noch und wich ihrem Blick aus, bevor ich die Böschung hinunter und auf die Äcker rannte.
   Noch immer drang das Licht von Kerzen aus den halb verfallenen Häusern heraus. Ich achtete jedoch nicht einmal ein wenig darauf, sondern suchte in der einfallenden Dunkelheit nach dem nächstbesten Kürbis, den ich finden konnte. Es war im Vergleich zu den anderen ein relativ kleines Exemplar, aber dennoch größer als mein Kopf. Ohne Umschweife riss ich ihn aus seinem Erdreich und hastete den Weg wieder zurück, den ich gekommen war. Irgendwo hinter mir schlug ein Hund an, aber ich kümmerte mich nicht darum.
   Beim Schauplatz des Gemetzels angekommen, öffnete ich meinen Rucksack, schüttete alles, was darin war, auf den Boden aus und stopfte den Kürbis hinein. Kaum dass ich ihn geschultert hatte, ging ich zu Aritana hinüber und kniete mich vorsichtig neben sie hin.
   Ihre Augen waren noch immer hart wie Granit, und selbst ihre Lippen hatten inzwischen an Farbe verloren. Immerhin war noch kein Blut auf den Verbänden zu sehen, auch wenn ich glaubte, bereits kleine, dunkle Flecken auszumachen.
   Als ich meine Hände nach ihr ausstreckte, zuckte sie merklich zusammen. Ihre Miene zerriss mir fast das Herz: Angst und Hass spiegelten sich abwechselnd darin, und ich konnte es ihr nicht im Geringsten verübeln. Ich fühlte mich eher, als würde ich in einen Spiegel schauen.
   Dennoch biss ich meine Zähne zusammen und versuchte, nicht länger darüber nachzudenken. Behutsam legte ich meinen Arm um ihren Rücken, griff mit dem anderen unter ihre Beine und hob sie hoch. Sie stöhnte einmal leise, versuchte dann aber, kein weiteres Zeichen von Schwäche zu zeigen. Dennoch entging es mir nicht, dass sich ihr Busen unter dem einfachen Tuch, das sie unter der Robe getragen hatte, nicht sehr regelmäßig hob und senkte. Gleichzeitig drang der Geruch ihres Schweißes in meine Nase. Es roch gut.
   »Sag es mir, wenn es zu sehr schmerzt. Wir werden sehr schnell gehen müssen, wenn wir rechtzeitig Hilfe finden wollen.«
   Ohne auf ihr Einverständnis zu warten, marschierte ich los und in das Dickicht hinein. Einige Dornen bohrten sich in meine Beine, aber ich ignorierte sie genauso wie den Schnitt, aus dem noch immer quälend langsam zähes, schwarzes Blut topfte und meine eigene Robe beschmutzte.
   Ihre Stimme war schwach, aber auch neugierig, als sie fragte: »Wer bist du?«
   Mit einem äußerst schmalen Lächeln sah ich ihr direkt in die Augen.
   »Wir wollen es herausfinden.«


----------



## Acid_1 (19. September 2013)

Ein wirklich tolles Kapitel. Schön, dass du weitermachst.


----------



## the chinese (3. Oktober 2013)

wunderbar, dass du net tot bist


----------



## Al Fifino (7. Oktober 2013)

*Kapitel 14 – Eine neue Erkenntnis*

   Die Nacht war endlich hereingebrochen. Wenn man unter den Bäumen entlang ging, deren krankes Blätterdach noch nicht vollkommen dahingegangen war, hatte man den Eindruck, als würde man durch eine pechschwarze Höhle stapfen. Das wenige Mondlicht, das durch den grünen Giftschleier des Himmels drang, wurde so gut von den Blättern abgefangen, dass ich einige Male fast stolperte, obwohl ich wirklich gut in der Finsternis sehen konnte. Jedenfalls sah ich besser als die Soldaten, die uns hinterher hasteten und nun schon zum dritten Mal nur ein paar Meter von mir entfernt vorbeigerannt waren. Die kleinen Fackeln, die sie angezündet hatten, verbreiteten nur mäßiges Licht, bei weitem nicht genug, um den Wald oder die vielen Schatten, welche die Bäume warfen, auszuleuchten. Es war mir ein Leichtes, mich in ihrer Deckung oder in einigen Gebüschen zu verstecken, solange ich die Bastarde hörte oder rechtzeitig sah. Ihre ständigen Rufe und gebrüllten Befehle, zusammen mit den scheppernden Rüstungen, machten mir das allerdings nicht unbedingt schwer.
   Gerade, als ich aus meiner Deckung wieder auftauchen wollte, stöhnte Aritana leise auf. Sie war in den Stunden, die wir bereits gegangen waren, immer wieder in Ohnmacht gefallen und wieder daraus erwacht. Ihr Körper schien ihr keine Ruhe zu gönnen, und jedes Mal, wenn sie mich mit glänzenden Augen unter ihrer schweißüberströmten Stirn ansah, konnte ich Hass, Verwunderung und Dankbarkeit auf einmal in ihnen erkennen. Scheinbar wusste sie selbst nicht, was sie im Moment von mir halten sollte.
   »Lass mich einfach liegen«, wisperte sie, als ich mich vollends aufrichtete und versuchte, einen freien Fleck zwischen dem Blätterdach zu finden, um mich an den Sternen zu orientieren. »Das Gift wird mir sowieso den Rest geben.«
   »Es gibt kein Gift«, erwiderte ich hitzig und hastete los, auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Lichtung. »Es war eine Lüge, um dich unter Kontrolle zu halten.«
   Ihre Augen schlossen sich, und ihr bleiches Gesicht hätte eine Todenmaske sein können, wäre nicht der verräterische Hauch ihres Atems gewesen. »Du bist ein verlogenes Scheusal. Genau wie in den Geschichten.«
   »Darüber würde ich gerne noch mehr erfahren. Von dir. Also bleib gefälligst am Leben, damit du sie mir erzählen kannst.«
   Ein schmales Lächeln formte sich auf den blutleeren Lippen der Elfe. »Mitgefühl? Wie…« Ein Stöhnen unterbrach ihren Satz, und einen Augenblick später legte sich wieder die süße Ohnmacht über sie, genau in dem Augenblick, als sich das verfluchte Blätterdach endlich teilte und ich in eine kleine Lichtung trat. Sofort riss ich meinen Kopf nach oben und suchte den Nordstern. Selbst in dem giftgrünen Schleier, den der Himmel trug, konnte ich den hellen Fleck beinahe sofort ausmachen. Brill musste irgendwo östlich von uns liegen, und solange ich keine Straße fand, schien es mir die beste Möglichkeit zu sein, schnell an Hilfe zu gelangen. Ohne weitere wertvolle Zeit zu vergeuden, trat ich wieder in den Schatten der Bäume und hastete weiter.
   Nach einer Weile ließ ich meine gerüsteten Feinde allmählich hinter mir zurück. Ihre Rufe, die mich sonst immer wieder verfolgt hatten, verstummten mehr und mehr, bis ich sie nicht mehr vom Rauschen des Winds unterscheiden konnte. Auch der Fackelschein ihrer Suchtrupps wurde von der Finsternis verschluckt. Scheinbar betrat ich ein Gebiet, in das zu gehen sie nicht bereit waren. Das mochte heißen, dass ich bald Brill erreichen würde; es konnte aber genauso gut sein, dass ich geradewegs auf eine verfluchte oder gnoll-verpestete Farm zuhielt.
   Aritana wachte einmal öfters auf. Blut war durch ihren Verband gesickert, ihren Bauch und schließlich meine Hand hinab gelaufen, wo es zwischen meine Fingerritzen gesickert und getrocknet war. Während unserer Flucht hatte ich einige Dinge begriffen, die mir vorher nicht wirklich aufgegangen waren: Ich benötigte tatsächlich absolut keine Ruhe; meine magische Energie, oder Mana, hatte sich von alleine erfrischt; und ich konnte meine Hände und Arme so ruhig halten, dass die Elfe fast keine Erschütterung mitbekam, und das für unglaublich lange Zeiten. Womöglich lag es daran, dass meine Sehnen und Muskeln praktisch totes Fleisch waren und deshalb nicht einmal mehr schmerzen konnten.
   »Wo sind wir?«, fragte die Frau mit erschreckend schwacher Stimme. Ich gab ihr vielleicht noch eine Stunde, vielleicht ein wenig mehr. Wie von selbst beschleunigte ich meinen Schritt.
   »Wir sind auf dem Weg nach Brill. Halte durch.«
   »Ich hätte schwören können, ich habe dich weinen sehen.«
   Ein tief hängender Ast schlug mir fast ins Gesicht, und ich schaffte es gerade noch, ihm auszuweichen. Eigentlich wollte ich mit einem gespielten Lachen über diesen Kommentar hinweggehen, aber als ich ihr ins Gesicht sah, blieb mir das Lachen im Hals stecken. Ihre Augen waren nur halb geöffnet, als hätte sie nicht einmal mehr die Kraft, sie offen zu halten.
   »Möglich«, brummte ich nur zur Antwort.
   Stille legte sich über uns, auch wenn ich sehen konnte, dass Aritana noch bei mir war. Sie schloss immer wieder die Augen, als müsste sie über etwas nachdenken, während sie kraftlos in meinen Armen lag.
   »Ich habe noch nie einen Toten weinen sehen.«
   »Du solltest nicht so viel sprechen. Es muss dich sehr ermüden.« Ich hoffte inständig, dass sie wieder in Ohnmacht fallen würde. Mit jemanden zu sprechen, der dem Tod so nahe war, war nicht nur unangenehm; es war überdies auch noch meine Schuld, und das schmerzte umso mehr.
   »Warum hast du geweint?«
   Wir brachen gerade durch ein Gebüsch, als ich überrascht stehen blieb. Unter meinen Füßen befanden sich vereinzelte gepflasterte Steine, zwischen denen viel Dreck und zwei Fahrrinnen lagen. Ich hatte eine Straße gefunden. Ein Blick zum Sternenhimmel ließ mich mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit herumwirbeln und weiter Richtung Osten stürmen.
*»Du bist eine Schande für die Verlassenen.«*
   Ich wäre fast gegen einen Baum gerannt, als mein verhasstes zweites Ich zu mir sprach. Stattdessen kam nur ein sehr unmenschlicher Laut aus meinem Mund, eine Mischung aus Keuchen, Seufzen und Stöhnen. Es schien genügend zu sein, damit mich die Blutelfe fragend ansah.
*»Ein weinender Untoter. Allmählich frage ich mich, was du eigentlich bist.«*
_»Nicht einmal du weißt das?«_, erwiderte ich spöttisch und mit zugleich zusammengebissenen Zähnen. _»Zumindest von dir hätte ich eine vernünftige Antwort erwartet. Der namenlose Untote, hm?«_
* »Im Gegensatz zu dir war ich wenigstens gefürchtet. Ich hatte meinen Respekt. Ich war ein echter Untoter. Du? Du bist eine Memme im Vergleich zu mir. Ein kleiner Welpe, der nach den Titten einer Hündin schreit und alleine nicht einmal lebensfähig ist.«*
   »Du solltest mich liegen lassen...« Aritanas Stimme war so schwach, dass sie fast nicht mehr meine Ohren erreichte. »Du siehst gehetzt aus. Als... würde es dir Schmerzen bereiten, mich... anzusehen.«
*»Sag dieser eitlen Schlampe, dass ich ihr Mitgefühl nicht brauche.«*
   Ein Lächeln zog sich über meine Lippen. »Dafür, dass du mein Todfeind sein willst, scheint dir viel an meinem Wohlergehen zu liegen. Ein plötzlicher Sinneswandel?«
   Ihr Seufzen klang, als würde sie in wenigen Augenblicken sterben, und mein Herz schien für eben diese Augenblicke aus meiner Brust ausbrechen zu wollen. »Du wirst mir... ein Rätsel bleiben...«
* »Warum? Warum willst du diese spitzohrige Hure retten? Hättest du sie nicht einfach in ihrem eigenen Blut liegen lassen können, nachdem wir sie abgestochen hatten?«*
_»Und warum willst du sie unbedingt tot sehen, hm? Was liegt dir überhaupt an dieser Welt? Wärst du nicht lieber wieder dort, wo du warst?«_
*  »Wo WIR waren, mein Freund. Du warst genauso tot wie ich. Und glaub mir, wenn ich herausfinde, welche miese Wanze es lustig fand, mich aus meiner Ruhe zu holen, werde ich sie zertreten wie das eitle Ungeziefer, das sie ist.«*
   Gerade, als ich etwas erwidern wollte, blieb ich abrupt stehen. Der Weg hatte für ein Stück einen Hügel hinauf geführt, und von meiner erhöhten Position hatte ich eine gute Aussicht auf das Tal unter mir. 
   Ich hätte vor Erleichterung und Freude fast geschrien. Vielleicht eine Meile entfernt ersteckten sich die bekannten Häuser Brills, und dahinter die gewundene Straße, die nach Undercity führte. Nicht weit davon entfernt konnte ich den Zeppelin-Turm sehen, der mit einigen einsamen Lampen behangen war und so wohl den Luftschiffen ihren Ankerplatz weisen sollte.
   Das Lächeln auf meinen Lippen wurde breiter. Ich konnte regelrecht spüren, wie sich alle Sehnen in meinem Körper spannten, um loszurennen und die letzte Meile zu überwinden. Hoffnung keimte in mir auf, sehr zum Verdruss meines Dämons, der im meinem Kopf zischte und vor Zorn brodelte.
   »Halte durch, Sin'dorei.«
   Mit diesen Worten hastete ich los.

   Die Todeswache hatte nicht schlecht gestaunt, als sie meine noch lebende Fracht sah. Ihr erster Kommentar - ob ich wirklich solchen Hunger hätte, dass ich mein Fleisch schon mit mir herumtragen würde - ignorierte ich einfach, auch wenn sich für einen Moment lang Übelkeit in mir breit machte. Nach einigen bissigen Antworten meinerseits hatte ich schnell herausgefunden, wo sich das Haus des Apothekers befand, der hier wohnte.
   Da ich keine Hand frei hatte, war mein Tritt gegen die Tür eigentlich nur als Klopfen gedacht. Allerdings hatte ich sowohl die alten und rostigen Scharniere der Tür als auch meine eigene Angst und Hast unterschätzt. Das alte Eisen knirschte und gab beinahe sofort nach, und die Tür fiel der Länge nach in den kleinen, nur spärlich beleuchteten Raum der Hütte.
   Der Untote, der gerade eben noch an einem Tisch gesessen war, sprang zur Antwort so schnell auf, dass sein Stuhl nach hinten umkippte und er fast darüber stolperte, in dem Versuch, herumzuwirbeln und den Ursprung der Unruhe zu entdecken. Ich wartete gar nicht darauf, dass er seinem Unmut Luft machen konnte, trat ein und steuerte sofort auf das Bett zu, das gleich neben dem Eingang stand. Die Blutelfe sog hörbar Luft ein, als ich sie möglichst sanft auf der einfachen Strohmatte bettete, bevor ich mich an den Apotheker wandte. »Ich brauche Hilfe.
   Für einen Augenblick lang sah er mich verständnislos an, bevor sich sein Gesicht in Wut verzerrte. »Hilfe? Von mir bekommst du gar nichts, außer eine ordentliche Tracht Prügel! Schaff diese verfluchte Lebende aus meinem Haus!«
   »Sie stirbt!«, brüllte ich zurück. »Wenn sie nicht sofort Hilfe bekommt, wird sie die Nacht nicht überleben!«
   »Und seit wann ist das mein Problem?! Eine Lebende weniger? Umso besser! Vielleicht kann ich ihren Körper ja sogar für einige meiner Experimente nutzen! Und jetzt verschwinde aus meinem Haus!«
   Ein Seufzer drang an mein Ohr, der mich herumwirbeln und an das Bett stürmen ließ. Der Verband war blutrot gefärbt; was bisher Dunkelheit und Hast verborgen hatten, war jetzt umso besser zu erkennen. Ihre ohnehin bleiche Haut war so weiß wie Kalk, und ihre Brust hob sich nicht mehr.
*   »Endlich. Wenigstens dieses Gör habe ich noch mitgenommen. Ich sollte dir fast dafür dankbar sein.«*
   Ich konnte den Apotheker hinter mir zetern und kreischen hören, aber ich ignorierte ihn vollkommen. Fast flehentlich streckte ich meine Finger aus und berührte kurz ihre Lippen, die sich nicht mehr regten. Ihre Augen waren geschlossen, aber ich hatte nicht den Mut, die Lider zu öffnen und den glasigen Blick dahinter zu erwidern.
   Dann verkrampften sich meine Hände, so sehr, dass meine knöcherne Hand knackte und knirschte und sich die Fingernägel meiner anderen Hand in das Fleisch bohrten, so dass dicke, schwarze Tropfen daraus hervor traten. Ich kannte das Gefühl, das sich in mir aufbaute, noch ehe es auch nur annähernd seine volle Macht entfaltet hatte: Hass. Hass auf den Apotheker, der hinter mir schrie wie ein kleines, quengelndes Kind; Hass auf die verfluchten Menschen, die uns überfallen hatten; Hass auf Direflesh, dessen Auftrag es war, der uns in die Situation gebracht hatte. Aber erst, als sich alles aufgestaut hatte, erkannte ich, wen ich am meisten hasste.
_*   »Gut. Lass es durch dich fließen. Endlich lernst du, was es heißt, ein Untoter zu sein.«*_
   Es fühlte sich an, als würde ich in einen tiefen Brunne fallen. Alles Licht erlosch, und alle Wärme wurde ausgelöscht. Ich hasste mich so sehr, dass ich mir nicht sicher war, ob ich jemals wieder so etwas wie Glück verspüren würde können. Es schien egal, ob ich weiter lebte oder nicht, falls man mein Dasein so nennen konnte.
*»Der Hass wird dich stärken. Keine Sorge, ich werde ihn schon sehr bald umleiten. Sie alle hassen uns. Es ist nur gut, dass wir sie ebenfalls hassen. Sie alle.«*
   Mein Blick fiel auf das aschfahle Gesicht der Elfe. Es war genug, um mich vollkommen dem Wahnsinn hinzugeben, der gerade in mir brodelte und rauschte. Für einen Moment schienen ihre spitzen Ohren zu verschwinden, eine blaue Robe ihren Körper zu bedecken, ein Pfeil in ihrer Brust zu stecken. Blut lief aus ihrem Mund. Dann verschwammen die Konturen noch mehr, und Schreie drangen von weit her an mein Ohr. Verzweifelte Schreie, in Tod und Pein, und ein leises Wispern, dessen Worte ich nicht entziffern konnte, aber das mir alle vernünftigen Sinne raubte. Der Geruch von verbranntem Fleisch stieg mir in die Nase, das Knacken und Knistern von brennendem Holz vermengte sich mit den panischen Rufen, die mal lauter, mal leiser wurden.
   Und plötzlich war alles still. Ich starrte Aritana an; ich war halb über ihr gebeugt, meine knöchernen Finger lagen an ihrer Wange. Eine einzelne Träne, pechschwarz wie das Blut in meinen Adern, tropfte auf ihre kalkweiße Haut und blieb dort wie ein schwarzer Schandfleck kleben.
   Am liebsten hätte ich vor Wut und Hass geheult wie ein wahnsinniger Wolf, aber ich konnte mich nicht rühren. Ich war wie versteinert, und so sehr ich es wollte, ich konnte meinen Blick nicht von der ebenso versteinerten Miene der Elfe abwenden. 
_»Hast du mitbekommen, wie ich die Bücher studierte?«_, meinte ich nach einigen Momenten, die mir wie eine Ewigkeit vorkamen. _»Es gab ein Kapitel über Seelensteine. Und ein Ritual, wie man Seelen in sie hinein bindet, um sie hinterher für die Beschwörung von Dämonen zu nutzen. Diese Seelen werden dabei in die tiefsten dämonischen Höllen gestoßen, die es gibt, und leiden für alle Ewigkeit.«_
   Ich konnte ihn in mir lachen hören. Es hörte sich falsch an. Fast besorgt. _*»Nein, ich habe das ignoriert. Mein Fachgebiet waren Messer und Schwerter, nicht langweilige Wörter und Schriften.«*_
_»Dann wird dich das nächste interessieren. Du wirst mir helfen, Aritana zu retten. Denn wenn nicht, dann werde ich den Rest meiner Existenz damit verbringen, einen Weg zu finden, dich in solch einen Stein zu sperren. Und wenn ich mit hinein muss, dann sei es. Ich werde voller Vergnügen neben dir in der Hölle schmoren und dich auslachen, während wir gemeinsam gequält werden.«_
   Für einen Augenblick herrschte Stille, abgesehen von dem Apotheker, der jetzt neben mir stand und mich noch immer mit einigen auserlesenen Verwünschungen bedachte.
_ *»Es schmerzt. Kein Körper ist für zwei Seelen geschaffen. Erst recht nicht für zwei so... unterschiedliche. Ich will, dass du mich heim schickst. Weg von dir, weg von dieser Gefangenschaft.«*_
_   »Du hast Angst.«_
_ *»Und du bist vollkommen wahnsinnig.«*_
_   »Vielleicht. Ich bin einverstanden.«_
_ * »Dann trete zur Seite.«*_
   Gemächlich stand ich auf und trat einen Schritt zurück. Ich fühlte mich merkwürdig entspannt und gleichzeitig entfernt. Zugleich wusste ich genau, dass dieses Gefühl falsch und nur von kurzer Dauer war, wenn ich es so wollte. Ich war tatsächlich mit meinem Geist zur Seite getreten.
   Ohne mein weiteres Zutun knallte meine knöcherne Faust gegen den Schädel des Apothekers. Der Untote wurde von den Füßen gerissen und kugelte über den Boden, wo er wimmernd liegen blieb. In aller Seelenruhe stieg ich über ihn hinweg und ging zu einem der Regale, die der Wand entlang aufgebaut waren. Zielsicher griff ich nach einer kleinen, gläsernen Phiole, in der eine rote Flüssigkeit schwappte, und trat damit wieder an das Bett. Ohne zu zögern, drückte ich den Mund der Elfe auf und ergoss den Trank langsam in ihre Kehle.
   Sie schluckte. Warum auch immer, und obwohl sie scheinbar zu atmen aufgehört hatte, sie schluckte den Trank, und tatsächlich schien beinahe sofort wieder etwas Farbe in ihr Gesicht zu wandern.
   »Ein Heiltrank«, sagte ich zu mir selbst. »Es wird allerdings nicht reichen. Sie braucht einen Priester.«
_   »Und woher sollen wir einen Priester bekommen?«_
   »Das ist nicht mein Problem. Trag sie nach Undercity, wenn du willst. Denk lieber an dein Versprechen.«
   Etwas zerrte an mir, als wäre ich der Teil eines Rätsels und müsste es vervollständigen. Das Gefühl verflog beinahe sofort wieder, doch dafür brachen die alten Regungen wieder auf mich ein. Ich atmete einmal tief ein und aus, bevor ich mich kurz schüttelte, um sicher zu gehen, dass ich wieder Herr meiner Sinne war, und zugleich wieder ein wenig Ruhe zu gewinnen. Noch immer neben dem Bett kniend, legte ich meinen Kopf auf die Brust der Elfe.
   Sie atmete. Unendliche Erleichterung erfüllte mich und erstickte den Hass, der mich zerfressen hatte. Doch das reichte nicht, um sie zu retten. Meine Gedanken rasten bereits durcheinander auf der Suche nach einer Lösung, bis sie an einem Punkt ankamen, der mich stutzen ließ. Eine Formel tauchte in meinem Kopf auf, ein Zauber, den ich dort noch nie zuvor gesehen hatte, der jetzt jedoch so klar wie ein Sonnenstrahl aus einer tiefschwarzen Wolkendecke hervor stach. Was mich verunsicherte, waren die entfernten Schreie und das Wehklagen, das aus dieser Wolkendecke zu kommen schien.
   Ich ließ mich dennoch nicht beirren. Vorsichtig setzte ich mich auf die Bettkante und fing an, den Verband zu öffnen. Mit einigen kurzen Schnitten waren die Bandagen beseitigt, doch als ich den verklebten Verband von der Wunde zog, stöhnte Aritana auf. Ihre Augen öffneten sich, und mit einiger Verwunderung sah sie mich an. »Wo... bin ich?«
   »In Sicherheit. Vorerst.«
   Sofort versuchte sie sich aufzurichten, was jedoch Wellen der Schmerzen durch ihren zitternden Körper jagte. Sie versuchte es erneut, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Beim dritten Mal streckte ich meine Hand aus und packte sie am Arm. Die Berührung ließ sie zuerst erschauern und regelrecht zusammen zucken, bis sie spürte, dass ich sie hoch zog. Sie biss ihre Zähne zusammen, um nicht laut aufzuschreien, aber kurz darauf saß sie aufrecht in dem Bett und betrachtete ihre Wunde. Sie war jetzt aufgebrochen, und neues Blut sickerte daraus hervor.
   »Was hast du vor?«, fragte sie sofort alarmiert, als sich meine knöchernen Finger danach ausstreckten.
   Ich lächelte sie aufmunternd an. »Vertrau mir.«
   Man sah ihr an, dass sie Mühe hatte, eine spöttische Erwiderung zurück zu halten. Ihre Augen verfolgten genau meine Finger, bis sie sich sanft auf die Wunde legten und ihr ein weiteres Stöhnen entlockten. Auch wenn das Blut sofort meine Knochen benetzten, spürte ich nichts von der Wärme.
   Ich schloss meine Augen und konzentrierte mich. Dann sammelte ich meine Kraft in meinen Fingern, so wie ich es vor viel zu langer Zeit gelernt hatte. Ich spürte ein Kribbeln in meinen Fingern, und als ich hinschaute, konnte ich kleine, gelb-leuchtende Fäden zwischen ihnen entdecken, die sie umspielten und umtanzten. Dann, auf einen inneren Befehl hin, schwappten sie von meiner Hand auf die Wunde und fuhren in das darunter liegende Fleisch, das seinerseits zu leuchten begann. Dort, wo eben noch ein klaffender Schnitt war, verband sich nun Fleisch und Sehnen, und die Haut darüber wuchs und verdeckte einen Moment später alles.
   Dennoch hielt ich meine Hand auf die Stelle gepresst und schickte mehr und mehr der gelben Fäden in den Körper der Elfe. Ich konnte spüren, dass meine Arbeit noch nicht getan war. Organe waren verletzt, zu denen ich noch nicht einmal vorgedrungen war. Je länger ich da saß und meine Kraft in sie hinein fließen ließ, desto mehr fühlte ich mich ausgelaugt, desto mehr verschwand mein Mana, das sich in meinem ganzen Körper befand und jetzt zu meiner Hand hingezogen wurde. Erst, als ich sicher war, dass sich nicht noch ein einziger Tropfen in mir, sondern jetzt in Aritana befand, löste ich meine Finger von ihrer Haut und atmete tief aus. Ich fühlte mich nicht nur erschöpft; ich fühlte mich, als würde ich jeden Augenblick zusammen brechen und dann für einige Tage schlafen.
   »Das...«
   Müde hob ich meinen Kopf und schaute die Elfe an. Ihre Augen waren groß wie Unterteller, während ihre Finger über die Stelle tasteten, die eben noch eine klaffende Wunde gewesen war. »Wer bist du?«, fragte sie leise und fast stotternd.
   Ich lächelte nur schwach. Dann sackte ich kraftlos gegen sie.
   Ein einzelner, entsetzter Schrei hallte in meinem Kopf wieder, während Dunkelheit mich umfing.


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Oktober 2013)

Gutes Kapitel.
Aber die Verbindung zwischen dem Schattenblitz vorher und dem Heilzauber jetzt will sich mir nicht ganz erschließen.
Wenn das nun kein Schattenblitz war, sondern was anderes... aber das mit dem Schattenblitz würde nun wieder zu der Dämonenhaut passen. 
Aber wenn die Dämonenhaut keine Dämonenhaut wäre, sondern ein Schild-Zauber, dann würde das wieder mit dem Heilzauber zusammenpassen, wobei dann der Schattenblitz kein Schattenblitz wäre, sondern ein anderer Schadenszauber, aber welcher Zauber verhält sich wie ein Schattenblitz?
Und was ist überhaupt mit der Vorgeschichte seines 2ten Ich und wer ist er jetzt wirklich?
Also nach dem wirren geschreibe von mir grade, bin ich nun wirklich verwirrt.

Da freu ich mich schon echt auf das nächste Kapitel.


----------



## the chinese (15. Oktober 2013)

Nächstes WOW Addon: Duoklassen


----------



## Al Fifino (12. November 2013)

*Kapitel 15 - Vergangene Tage*

   »Bist du dir sicher, dass du das tun willst?«
   Ich hatte ihr die Frage schon zum fünften oder sechsten Mal gestellt. Und natürlich wusste ich, dass sie sich sicher war. Sie hatte es mir bei jeder Frage mit einem sehr eindeutigen Blick aus ihren nussbraunen Augen gezeigt, der von Starrsinn geradezu triefte. Genau so kannte ich sie. Wenn sie sich einmal etwas in den Kopf gesetzt hatte, gab es keine Macht in ganz Lordaeron, die sie davon hätte abhalten können.
   »Also gut«, erwiderte ich schließlich seufzend, während ich meinen Stab ergriff. »Wohin werden wir gehen?«
   Sie schüttelte nur den Kopf.
   »Du willst, dass ich hier bleibe? Mach dich nicht lächerlich.«
   Dieses Mal war ihr Blick nicht voller Starrsinn, sondern dermaßen ernstvoll, dass mir ein Schauer über den Rücken lief. Ich hatte sie noch nie so entschlossen gesehen.
   »Du kannst nicht verlangen, dass ich zurück bleibe, während du dein Leben riskierst. Nicht bei dem, was uns erwartet.«
   In ihrer einen Hand lag der sündhaft teure Bogen, den ich vor langer Zeit für sie erstanden hatte. Sie war eine ausgezeichnete Bogenschützin und Jägerin; hatte sie erst einmal ein Ziel aufgestöbert, war es bereits dem Tode geweiht. Sie war eine der angesehensten Schützen in der ganzen Stadt, und es war nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass man jetzt nach ihr rief.
   In ihrer anderen Hand hielt sie den Köcher voller Pfeile, die sie sich eigens von den Nachtelfen hatte anfertigen lassen. Ein weiteres riesiges Loch in meiner Geldbörse, aber niemand wagte es auch nur anzuzweifeln, dass die Pfeile tatsächlich zu den besten gehörten, die man bekommen konnte. Die Bogenmacher der Nachtelfen waren legendär.
   Sie kam auf mich zu und legte mir sanft ihre Hand auf die Wange. Für einen Moment spielte sie mit dem dünnen Bart, der sich meine Wangenknochen herunter zog, bis sie kurz lächelte und mich dann zu sich herunter zog. Sie war fast einen Kopf kleiner als ich, und dennoch die Herrin meines Haushalts.
   Ihre Lippen berührten die meinen. Der Kuss war flüchtig, aber dennoch irgendwie so innig und sehnsüchtig, dass ich fast weinen musste.
   Dann trat sie ohne einen Blick zurück aus der Tür hinaus und schloss sie hinter sich.
   Für eine Weile starrte ich die Bretter an, die das Vorzimmer von den Straßen Lordaerons trennten. Ich wurde das Gefühl nicht los, sie gerade verloren zu haben. Dabei war sie nur seit einigen Sekunden aus meinem Blick verschwunden. Schließlich drehte ich mich zur Seite und schaute in den Spiegel.
   Mein Vollbart war etwas ungepflegt und struppig, er hatte wieder einmal eine Rasur nötig, um ihn in der richtigen Länge zu halten. Dafür sah mein Haupthaar prächtig aus; dunkelblonde Locken umhüllten mein Gesicht und fielen mir bis zu den Schultern. Alles in allem schien ich ein sehr treues Gesicht zu haben, während ich es so betrachtete.
   Als ich jedoch in meine braunen Augen sah, erkannte ich eine Traurigkeit, die sich über sie gelegt hatte, so tief und immens, als hätte man mir das Herz ausgerissen. Ich verstand nicht, wieso; als Priester des Lichts sah ich häufig solche Leute, die zu mir kamen in der Hoffnung, ich könnte alte Wunden heilen und verlorene Gliedmaßen einfach wieder nachwachsen lassen. Viele musste ich unverrichteter Dinge zurückschicken, denn auch meine heilige Kraft war begrenzt. Der Schleier der Trauer legte sich dann noch dichter über die Augen dieser Unglücklichen.
   Aber ich verstand nicht, warum er jetzt über mir lag. Vielleicht, weil wir so viel Unglück zu erleiden hatten, seit die Seuche bei uns wütete und Tote nicht mehr in ihren Gräbern blieben.
*   »Oder vielleicht wegen ihres Tods.«*
   Alles um mich herum verschwamm mit einem Schlag. Ein Strudel saugte alle Farben in sich hinein, um sie sogleich wieder auszuspeien. Das Vorzimmer war verschwunden; brennende Häuser standen um mich herum. Leichen lagen auf den Straßen, verstümmelt und mit zerrissenen Kleidern, denen Gliedmaßen fehlten und die eindeutig Spuren von Bissen und Schändung an sich trugen. Der Gestank von verbranntem Fleisch drang in meine Nase, und von irgendwo war ferner Kampfeslärm zu hören.
   Vor meinen Füßen jedoch lag meine stumme Liebe. Ein Pfeil - einer ihrer eigenen - war ihr mit unmenschlicher Kraft in die Brust gerammt und dort gedreht und gewendet worden, bis sie schließlich gestorben war. Allerdings konnte ich weder diese Tat noch die Verstümmelungen an ihr richtig erkennen, denn ihre Augen  hielten mich gefangen. Ihre braunen Augen, die mich immer so liebevoll und neckisch oder störrisch und höhnisch angeschaut hatten; eben jene Augen, mit denen ich mein Leben verbracht hatte, denen ich seit meiner Jugend hinterher geeilt war und in die ich mich verliebt hatte, als ich sie das erste Mal sah; genau diese Augen starrten jetzt kalt und tot in die meinen.

Ich schlug meine Augen auf. Ich hörte, dass ich schrie; doch als ich mich aufrichten wollte, stieß ich in der völligen Finsternis beinahe sofort mit meinem Kopf gegen etwas Hölzernes und wurde zurück auf den Rücken geworfen.
   Immerhin verstummte ich dabei, auch wenn ich jetzt sehr schnell atmete, so schnell wie vermutlich noch nie in meinem Leben. Mein Herz dagegen schlug unheimlich langsam, so langsam, dass ich mich für einen Moment fragte, ob ich tot war.
   Dann fiel mir alles wieder ein.
   Ich war nicht tot. Ich war ein Untoter. Ich war eines jener Geschöpfe, das meine Liebe getötet hatte. Und im selben Moment traf mich eine weitere Erkenntnis wie ein Hammerschlag: Ich war einst ein Priester gewesen. Und jetzt lernte ich die Nekromantie.
   Mir wurde sehr übel. Es war nichts, das mit meinem Magen zu tun gehabt hätte; es war eher das Gefühl, als würde ich für den Rest meines Daseins schmutzig und dreckig sein, und kein Bad würde diesen Schmutz jemals wieder wegwaschen können.
   Gleichzeitig tastete ich nach meinem Dolch. Allem Anschein nach befand ich mich in einer hölzernen Kiste; meine Arme konnte ich fast nicht bewegen, geschweige denn mich aufrichten. Die Dunkelheit, die nicht einmal meine Augen durchdringen konnten, machte plötzlich Sinn. Ich verschwendete jedoch keinen Gedanken daran, warum ich mich in einer Kiste befand. Ich konzentrierte mich vollkommen darauf, was ich jetzt zu tun hatte.
   Es dauerte nicht lange, bis sich meine Finger um den Griff der Waffe wandten. Ächzend und schnaufend schaffte ich es, die Spitze der Klinge über meinem Herz zu positionieren. Nach einigem Schieben und Rücken umgriffen beide meiner Hände den Dolch.
   Gerade, als ich den Stahl durch meine Brust stoßen wollte, versteiften sich meine Arme. Mir war sofort bewusst, was gerade geschehen war, und ich brüllte voller Wut und Verzweiflung in die Stille hinein.
 _*  »Ich kann dich nicht sterben lassen«*_, murmelte mein Dämon irgendwo in meinem Kopf.* »Eine Schande, was mit deiner kleinen Spielgefährtin passiert ist, aber es ist nicht meine Schuld. Wir haben ein Geschäft abgeschlossen. Du wirst es ehren.«*
   Ich schrie und kreischte einfach weiter, ohne auf die zugeflüsterten Worte zu achten. Ein ums andere Mal versuchte ich, den Stahl in meinem Fleisch zu versenken. Ich schaffte es nicht einmal, mit der Spitze meine Haut zu durchbohren. Jeder misslungene Versuch stachelte mich nur noch mehr an, und ich verfiel regelrecht in eine Art Raserei mit dem einzigen Ziel, mein Leben auszulöschen.
   Irgendwann - vermutlich nach Stunden - drang die Erkenntnis langsam durch mein von Trauer und Hass zerfressenes Wesen. Es war unnütz. Die Seele in mir hatte scheinbar genügend Macht, um mich daran zu hindern, mich selbst umzubringen. Ich würde leiden, bis ich sie losgeworden war, und dann meinem schändlichen Leben ein Ende setzen.
   Tränen stiegen mir in die Augen, und anstatt weiter wie ein Wahnsinniger zu schreien, schluchzte ich hemmungslos vor mich hin. Dennoch halfen sie mir, mich zu beruhigen. Ich fühlte mich zwar noch immer unrein, dreckig und als hätte ich alles verraten, was mir jemals lieb und teuer gewesen war; aber ich schaffte es jetzt, meine wilden Gedanken ein wenig zu ordnen. Schließlich, wie als das letzte Zeichen meiner Niederlage, ließ ich den Dolch aus meinen kraftlosen Fingern gleiten. Er fiel irgendwo neben mir auf den hölzernen Boden.
   »Warum bin ich in dieser Kiste?« Meine Stimme klang schwer und auch ein wenig gereizt. Sie passte gut zu dem, wie ich mich gerade fühlte.
 *»Ich weiß es nicht. Unsere... Bindung hat mir keine Wahl gelassen, als dir bei deiner Schmuserei zuzusehen. Du bist der führende Geist. Ich bin nur ein weiterer Bewohner deines Körpers.«*
   »Du würdest das gerne ändern, wenn du könntest, nicht wahr?«
 * »Selbstverständlich. Es gibt einige Leute, mit denen ich mich gerne unterhalten würde. Aber wenn ich zurück geschickt werde, wäre das auch schon besser, als den selben Körper mit einem Priester des Lichts teilen zu müssen.«*
   Meine letzten Tränen versiegten. Es hatte keinen Wert, jetzt um Vergangenes zu weinen, auch wenn es tief in mir schmerzte, wenn ich nur daran dachte. Mühsam schob ich die alten Erinnerungen beiseite und konzentrierte mich ganz auf die Gegenwart. Ich fing an, meine Umgebung abzuklopfen. Wie ich vorhin schon bemerkt hatte, war mein Platz nur sehr beschränkt; gerade genug, um meine Arme anzuwinkeln und sie ein wenig zu bewegen.
   Ich räusperte mich kurz und schluckte die letzte Trauer herunter, bevor ich antwortete. »Das ist etwas, das ich nicht verstehe. Ich habe erste Zauber der Nekromantie gelernt; ich habe Dämonenhäute gewirkt und Schattenblitze beschworen. Diese dunkle Energie hätte nicht aus mir dringen dürfen, wenn ich dem heiligen Licht geweiht bin.«
*   »Frag deinen Schöpfer. Vielleicht war das ja sogar der Grund, warum man mich aus dem Totenreich zurückgerissen und dich in meinen Körper gesteckt hat.«*
   Ich hielt in meiner Untersuchung inne. Es würde durchaus Sinn machen; die Schwertkämpfe, die ich geführt hatte, waren nicht meine Bewegungen und nicht meine Schläge gewesen, sondern jene meines Dämonen. Er hatte die Klingen pariert und seinerseits zugestochen, und ihm verdankte ich mehr als nur einmal mein Leben, auch wenn er sicherlich nicht mir zuliebe kämpfte.
   »Warst du einst ein Nekromant? Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man die Dämonenbeschwörer so gut im Kampf mit dem Schwert ausbildet.«
 *  »Man hatte es mir vorgeschlagen. Ich bin dem Zweig allerdings nie lange nachgegangen. Mein Meister wurde unzufrieden mit mir, und wir hatten eine kleine Meinungsverschiedenheit, die mit einem Dolch in seiner Kehle endete. Die Meuchelmörder nahmen mich unter ihre Fittiche, und ich wurde einer ihrer besten.«*
   »Du musst ein ganz schön grausames Drecksschwein gewesen sein«, murmelte ich verdrossen und klopfte weiter, auf der Suche nach einer Schwachstelle im Holz.
 *»Womöglich.«* Ich spürte, wie sich meine Lippen zu einem schmalen Lächeln verzogen. *»Und ganz ähnlich wie du, mein Freund, war ich nicht immer so.«*
   Ein dumpfer Laut ließ uns beide gleichzeitig verstummen. Weitere Geräusche folgten, die ich nach einigen Augenblicken als Schritte identifizierte, welche scheinbar direkt neben mir aufhörten.
   »Hat die Dunkelheit dich ins Reich des Wahnsinns gerissen?«, drang die Stimme der Blutelfe durch mein hölzernes Gefängnis hindurch.
   Meine Hoffnung, alsbald wieder in Freiheit zu sein, bekam bei ihrem Tonfall einen Dämpfer. »Wie lange warst du schon hier?«
   »Lange genug, um dein Heulen und Wüten mitzubekommen, genauso wie dein Selbstgespräch. Vielleicht sollte ich dich einfach vergraben, wie es sich für einen Sarg gehört.«
   »Und so dankst du es mir, dass ich dir dein Leben gerettet habe?«
   Zwei dumpfe Schläge ertönten direkt über meinem Kopf. Aritanas Stimme zitterte vor Wut, als sie durch die Bretter hindurch zischte: »Wem habe ich es denn zu verdanken, dass eine Rettung überhaupt nötig war?! Einem verrückten Untoten, der zwei magische Schulen beherrscht und kämpft wie ein Berserker? Weißt du eigentlich, was ich tun musste, um unerkannt mit deinem Sarg im Schlepptau wieder nach Undercity zu gelangen?! Ich bin durch die Kanalisation gekrochen! Gekrochen!«
   Schlagartig horchte ich auf. »Wir sind also wieder in der alten Stadt?«
   »Oh ja, das sind wir. Und wenn du mir nicht sofort eine gute - nein, eine einträgliche Erklärung bietest, warum ich dich nicht ans nächste Feuer übergeben sollte, dann freu dich schon mal auf die Flammen!«
   »Er wach?«, rumpelte plötzlich eine andere Stimme. Ich musste nicht einmal nachdenken, um zu erkennen, wer gerade auf mich zu stapfte.
   »Gordo, bist du das?«
   Ein kurzes und durchdringendes, aber dennoch irgendwie kindliches Lachen ertönte. Einen Moment später ging es in einem Hagel von Holzsplittern unter, als die mächtige Faust der Monstrosität auf meinen Sarg niedersauste und er in Tausend Stücke zerbarst.
   Was vor Holz nicht Halt machte, störte sich nur wenig an Fleisch und Knochen. Noch während mich die ungestüme Kraft des untoten Wesens gnadenlos nach unten drückte und ich die ersten, schmerzend hellen Lichtflecken erkannte, konnte ich hören, wie etwas anderes unter und zugleich in mir zerbarst. Der Tisch, auf dem mein Sarg gelegen hatte, bot ebenso wenig Widerstand gegen die unmenschliche Gewalt, wie es meine brechenden Knochen taten.
   Nach einem Wimpernschlag war das Schauspiel vorbei. Ich lag mit offenem Mund auf dem Rücken und starrte mit hervorquellenden Augen die Decke an. Ich konnte spüren, wie meine Lungen allmählich versuchten, sich wieder mit Luft aufzublähen und kläglich scheiterten. Ein leises Krächzen drang aus meiner Kehle hervor, womöglich der letzte Atemzug, der sich noch in mir befunden hatte.
   Das unförmige, grinsende Gesicht des riesenhaften Unholds beugte sich über mich und brummte merklich erfreut: »Du frei! Du gesund!«
   Ich nickte zögerlich, bevor ich mich an der ausgestreckten Pranke festhielt, die mich mühelos nach oben zog. Einige Knochen in meiner Brust knirschten dabei hörbar. Mein gesamter Brustkorb wirkte eingedellt, und nach ein paar vorsichtigen Berührungen wurde mir klar, dass ein beträchtlicher Teil davon wortwörtlich in Stücke gebrochen war. Irgendetwas hielt sie dennoch einigermaßen an ihrem Platz.
   Allmählich gewöhnten sich auch meine Augen wieder an die ungewohnte Helligkeit, die von einigen Fackeln und Kohlepfannen herrührten. Der Raum, in dem wir uns befanden, war nicht sehr groß, aber dafür umso höher; hoch genug, dass Gordo mühelos darin stehen konnte. Die Überreste des Sargs und ein beträchtlicher Teil des Tischs lagen neben einem offenen Feuer, das in einem improvisierten Kamin fröhlich vor sich hin brannte. Der Rauch stieg nach oben und verzog sich von dort aus durch einen hohen Torbogen, der bis kurz unter die Decke reichte.
   Das Funkeln, das vor meinem Gesicht tanzte, ließ mich hingegen zurück zucken. Aritana stand direkt vor mir, in einer neuen Robe gekleidet und mit einem scheinbar sehr scharfen Dolch in ihrer ausgestreckten Hand. Das Licht der Flammen brach sich regelrecht in dem Stahl.
   »Du warst es«, zischte sie leise. »Du warst derjenige auf meinem Dach, der mir damals entkommen war.«
   Für einen Moment schaute ich die Frau verständnislos an, bis ich verstand, was sie zu sagen versuchte. Mein kleines Abenteuer auf den Dächern des Schurkenviertels fiel mir wieder ein. Hätte nicht alles in mir angefangen zu schmerzen, ich hätte vielleicht sogar darüber lachen können.
   Gordo war jedoch schneller als ich. Noch ehe ich genügend Atem sammeln konnte, um endlich wieder etwas von mir zu geben, schnellte seine freie Hand vor und packte den ausgestreckten Arm der Giftmischerin. Es knackte einmal laut, und Aritana schrie vor Schreck und Schmerz auf. Der Dolch fiel ihr aus der kraftlosen Hand, während sie versuchte, sich aus dem unnachgiebigen Griff zu befreien.
   »Frau böse«, brummte Gordo mit deutlichem Missfallen in der Stimme. »Nicht bedrohen Freund von Gordo.«
   »Lass sie los, Gordo.«
   Meine Stimme war so leise wie das Rascheln eines Blattes im Wind. Dennoch war es laut genug für die Monstrosität; sie betrachtete mich kurz mit einem prüfenden Blick, bevor sie der Elfe einen relativ sanften Schlag versetzte, der sie nur einige Schritte hinweg fegte und dann wimmernd und zusammen gekauert auf dem Boden liegen ließ.
   »Sie dich töten.«
   »Nicht, wenn ich es verhindern kann, mein großer Freund.« Ich versuchte, mich ein wenig zu strecken, und tatsächlich knirschten zwar die meisten meiner Knochen, aber sie hielten. Zögerlich tat ich einen ersten Schritt, dann einen zweiten, immer mit der Unterstützung meines hünenhaften Kumpanen.
   Als wir an der Blutelfe vorbei kamen, warf ich ihr einen mitleidsvollen Blick zu. Mit einem kurzen Nicken bedeutete ich Gordo, auf mich zu warten; dann humpelte ich zu dem Häufchen Elend hinüber und kniete mich daneben hin. »Verzeih ihm. Und warte hier. Ich werde versuchen, einige Sachen in Erfahrung zu bringen, und dich danach verarzten.«
   Der Schlag kam nicht gerade unerwartet. Woher sie das Messer hatte, war mir allerdings ein Rätsel. Sie musste es irgendwo unter der neuen Robe, die sie angelegt hatte, versteckt gehalten haben. Mein Dämon schritt sofort ein, blockte mühelos den Angriff und umklammerte dann ihr Handgelenk. Ich versuchte gar nicht erst, gegen ihn anzukämpfen, sondern konzentrierte mich vollkommen auf die Miene meiner Gefangenen.
   »Ich werde dich töten, du Drecksschwein!« Sie war so wütend, dass Spucke ihre Worte begleitete und mich im Gesicht traf. Ich ignorierte es, während ich meine Kräfte sammelte und ihren anderen Arm berührte.
*   »Hältst du das wirklich für eine gute Idee?«*
   »Wir müssen ihr Vertrauen gewinnen. Besser einen ehemaligen Feind als Verbündeten denn niemand, auf den ich mich verlassen kann.«
   Die nun nur zu vertraute Wärme begann, aus meiner Hand zu dringen. Es konnte nicht lange her sein, dass wir wieder zurück in meiner ehemaligen Heimat-Stadt waren, denn ich spürte, wie sich schon beim Anfang des Heilzaubers alles in mir zusammen zog in dem Versuch, kleine Reste meiner magischen Energie ausfindig zu machen und zu meinen Fingerspitzen zu leiten. Ich wusste ungefähr, was ich zu tun hatte: Ich durchdrang die Verletzung und betrachtete für einen Moment den Bruch, den die Monstrosität der Elfe zugefügt hatte. Ihr Arm war an zwei verschiedenen Stellen gebrochen, und ich wusste jetzt schon, dass ich nicht beide versorgen konnte.
   Ich blendete das Zetern und Kreischen meiner Patientin aus und konzentrierte mich, so gut ich konnte. Vor meinem geistigen Auge sah ich den Knochen und die verletzten Muskeln, die sich um ihn spannten. Dann entließ ich mein Mana, und tatsächlich fingen die Muskeln an, sich ineinander zu verweben und wieder eins zu werden, und auch der Knochen wuchs und fügte sich auf magische Art und Weise zusammen.
   Gleichzeitig spürte ich ein tiefes Unbehagen in mir, das gleich darauf in diabolische Schmerzen überging. Vor Schrecken und Aufregung hätte ich fast die Heilung unterbrochen, bis ich erkannte, dass es nicht wirklich ich war, der litt, sondern mein Dämon. Dennoch teilte ich seine Qualen, und seine Gedanken vermengten sich auf einmal mit den meinen. Bilder von eisigen Klippen zuckten an meinem inneren Auge vorbei, und ich hatte das plötzliche Gefühl zu fallen. Tatsächlich glaubte ich sogar, einen eiskalten Wind auf meiner Haut zu spüren und sein Pfeifen in meinen Ohren zu vernehmen.
   »Halte durch«, presste ich zwischen meinen zusammengebissenen Zähnen hervor, während ich krampfhaft versuchte, meine Konzentration beizubehalten.
*   »Beeil dich lieber!«*, keuchte der Nekromant gepeinigt zurück.
   Dann, mit einem Mal, war der Arm zumindest teilweise wieder ganz. Ich atmete schwer aus, ließ von der Elfe ab und versuchte, mich aufzurichten. Beinahe sofort kippte ich nach hinten hin um, und nur Gordo bewahrte mich davor, auf den harten steinernen Boden zu knallen.
   Aritana war irgendwann während der Heilung verstummt und starrte mich jetzt wieder einmal an, so wie sie es in letzter Zeit schon so oft getan hatte. Versuchsweise bewegte sie ihre Finger, zuckte jedoch zusammen, als sie merkte, dass zumindest nicht alles in Ordnung war. Dennoch war auch ihr klar, dass die verminderten Schmerzen mir zu verdanken waren.
   Ihr Mund öffnete sich, und ich wusste jetzt schon, welche Frage sie stellen würde. Meine Kräfte waren nun vollends aufgebraucht; mein Dämon wandte sich noch immer in Schmerzen und ließ mich großzügig daran teilhaben. Noch ehe ein Wort über ihre Lippen dringen konnte, giftete ich deshalb zurück: »Ich weiß nicht, wer ich bin! Ich war einst ein Priester des Lichts, bis diese götterverfluchten Untoten meine Liebe getötet und meine Stadt in Schutt und Asche gelegt haben &#8211; die Stadt, in der wir uns gerade befinden! Ein Meuchelmörder, dessen Körper ich besessen habe, sitzt in meinem Kopf und versucht mich ständig davon zu überzeugen, dir die Kehle durchzuschneiden, und wider besseren Wissens versuche ich, dich zu retten! Und wer auch immer mir das angetan hat, will mich entweder gefügig machen oder vernichten! Wahrscheinlich sogar zweiteres, wenn ich so recht darüber nachdenke. Also frage mich nicht, wer ich bin, denn ich weiß es selbst nicht!«
   Meine Worte schienen gesessen zu haben. Aritanas Mund blieb geöffnet, aber nicht eine Silbe drang über ihre Lippen. Erst nach einigen Momenten schien sie wieder gefasst genug, überhaupt auf mich zu reagieren. Sie richtete sich auf und wankte zu einem Stuhl, den ich bis dahin noch gar nicht gesehen hatte, um sich schwer seufzend darauf niederzulassen. Mit ihrem gesunden Arm schirmte sie dabei schützend den verletzten ab.
   Schließlich, nachdem einige weitere Sekunden vergangen waren, schaute sie mich prüfend an. »Dir ist klar, wie verrückt das klingt?«
   »Hätte ich einen Grund, dich anzulügen?«, gab ich verbittert zurück.
   »Nein. Zumindest keinen, den ich jetzt sehen könnte. Aber wer weiß schon, was für ein Spiel du treibst?«
   »Die einzige, die Spielchen treibt, bist du.«
   Die Frau lächelte mich süffisant an. Wie aus Versehen strich sie mit ihrer Hand über die nach vorne geschlossene blutrote Robe, und tatsächlich rutschte sie ein wenig herunter und gab den Blick auf ihr Dekolleté frei.
   Ich betrachtete sie für einen Moment sehr verwirrt, bevor ich merkte, was sie vorhatte. Ein Lachen, tief und freudlos, kam aus mir hervor. »Du versuchst, mich zu verführen? Wirklich, Aritana? Bist du neben einer Giftmischerin und Mörderin auch noch eine Hure für Leichname und wandelnde Tote?«
   »Ich versuche lediglich herauszufinden, womit ich es hier zu tun habe. Untoter oder... Mensch.«
   Jetzt war meine Neugier geweckt. Dennoch konnte ich nicht umhin, mir den einen oder anderen bissigen Kommentar zu verkneifen. »Interessante Methoden, die du dafür verwendest. Wo hast du sie kennen gelernt? Haben Menschlinge sabbernd zu deinen Füßen gelegen und dich begafft, kaum dass du etwas von deinem Busen gezeigt hast? Oder sind Blutelfen schamlos genug, jedem ihre Vorzüge zu zeigen, dem sie begegnen, selbst Kadavern? Bist du wirklich schon so einsam?«
   Ihr Blick wurde stahlhart und ihre Miene herausfordernd. »Du hast keine Ahnung, was ich zu erdulden hatte, seitdem ich hier bin, also hüte deine Zunge.«
   »Natürlich, oh meine wohlproportionierte Königin.« Ich deutete eine spöttische Verbeugung an, bevor ich hinzufügte: »Und, was glaubt Ihr, meine Verehrteste, sei ich ein Mensch oder nicht?«
   »Ein Untoter würde nicht solche dummen Phrasen von sich geben.«
*   »Da hat sie nicht unrecht«*, meldete sich mein Dämon zu Wort.* »Anstatt solche Faxen zu treiben, solltest du lieber herausfinden, wie du mich zurück schicken kannst.«*
   »Und was bin ich dann, eurer Meinung nach?«
   Aritana sah mich scharf an, bevor ihre Augen kurz durch den, von Gordo abgesehen, leeren Raum huschten. Wenn sie sich darüber wunderte, dass ich nicht nur sie angesprochen hatte, versteckte sie es ansonsten relativ gut. »Ich weiß nicht, was du bist. Aber ein Untoter hätte sich nicht zurückgehalten, als du mit hungrigen Augen auf mich zugekommen bist.«
*   »Sie kennt sich gut mit Untoten aus. Womöglich könnte sie wirklich eine gute Verbündete sein...«*
   Ich brummte nur leise zur Antwort, bevor ich meinem hünenhaften Begleiter mit einem Kopfnicken bedeutete, weiter zu stapfen.
   »Wohin willst du jetzt gehen?«
   »Zu Direflesh. Er wird mir helfen.«
   »Er wird dich töten.«
   Ich nahm einen tiefen Atemzug, während ich mitten im Torbogen stehen blieb. »Und warum sollte er das tun?«
   »Weil ich nicht die einzige Mörderin war, die er auf dich angesetzt hat.«
   Ich drehte mich ein letztes Mal zu der Elfe um. »Wen noch?«
   »Das Kindsweib. Inessa Twinblade.«


----------



## Acid_1 (13. November 2013)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung, jetzt ist der Verwirrungsknoten gelöst. 

Gut, jetzt kennen wir etwas aus den Vergangenheiten der beiden. Dann gilt es jetzt herauszufinden, wie das alles zusammenhängt und welche Gründe dahinterstecken.

Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall dran, mach schön weiter so.


----------



## Al Fifino (16. November 2013)

Na ja, ich will meine verehrte Leserschaft ja nicht vollkommen im Dunkeln verweilen lassen... ab und an braucht's eben eine kleine Erklärung. 
________________________________________________


*Kapitel 16 - Eine Frage des Vertrauens*

   Die Flammen zuckten immer wieder auf, während sie hastig und gierig an dem frischen Holz leckten. Der Vorrat war zusehends kleiner geworden, und je kleiner er wurde, desto feuchter wurde das Holz. Die Flammen hatten es zusehends schwer, dem nassen Brennstoff noch irgendetwas abzugewinnen, aber dennoch blieben sie mit eiserner Hartnäckigkeit dabei, es zu verschlingen und zu verkohlen, selbst wenn sie dabei selbst umkommen würden.
   Ich starrte schon seit einiger Zeit in das Feuer. Ich saß vornübergebeugt auf meinem wackeligen Stuhl - an dem Tisch konnte ich ja nicht mehr Platz nehmen, seitdem er vollkommen zerstört war - und dachte angestrengt nach. Irgendwo hinter mir, nicht zu nahe, aber auch nicht zu weit entfernt vom wärmenden Feuer, saß Aritana und starrte wahrscheinlich ihrerseits mich an. Und vor dem Torbogen stand der massige Leib von Gordo, der schweigend seinen Wachposten bezogen hatte, kaum dass abzusehen gewesen war, dass ich noch ein wenig bleiben würde.
   Inessa Twinblade. Wenn sie tatsächlich ebenfalls auf mich angesetzt war, dann musste ich äußerst vorsichtig agieren. Zuerst hatte ich den Gedanken verworfen, dass sie mich töten wollte. Sie hätte mehr als genug Gelegenheiten dazu auf unserer Reise nach Undercity gehabt. Aber  je länger ich darüber grübelte, desto offensichtlicher wurde es mir, dass sie den Auftrag vielleicht erst zeitgleich oder sogar noch nach Aritana erhalten hatte. Das wäre der Zeitpunkt gewesen, nachdem wir bereits angekommen waren. Und es würde passen: Sollte Direflesh, der nachweislich Aritana mit meiner Entsorgung beauftragt hatte, wirklich nach meinem Leben trachten, musste er auch schon im Vornherein von mir gewusst haben. Der Brief, den ich bei ihm abzugeben hatte, konnte ein Täuschungsmanöver gewesen sein; ein Mittel, um mich zu ihm zu führen, ohne Verdacht zu schöpfen. Und als sich herausstellte, dass ich nicht war, wonach er strebte, musste er mich wieder unter die Erde bringen.
   Aber er hätte es ebenso selbst tun können. Sein Hackbeil war bereits in meinem Arm gesteckt, als ich die Blutelfe aus seinen Krallen gerettet hatte. Ein weiterer Schlag, und mein Arm wäre vom Rumpf getrennt gewesen; ein letzter Hieb, und er hätte mühelos meinen Schädel zertrümmern können. Es passte einfach nicht.
   Womöglich war er auch einfach nur an einem Spiel interessiert. Zu sehen, was ich tun konnte; zu erproben, wo meine Schwächen, wo meine Stärken, wo meine Grenzen lagen. Ein perfides Spiel, aber passend für einen verrückten Untoten, der nur den Verrückten mimte und durchaus umgänglich sein konnte. Vielleicht war Direflesh selbst sogar mein Schöpfer.
   »Was soll ich nun also tun«, drang es mir leise über die Lippen. Scheinbar waren die Worte laut genug, dass sie auch Aritanas spitze Ohren erreichten, denn sie richtete sich auf ihrem Stuhl ein wenig auf und schaute mich mit einer Mischung aus Angespanntheit und Unbehagen an. Es war nicht sonderlich schwer, in ihrem Gesicht zu lesen: Sie wusste noch immer nicht, was sie von mir halten sollte, ihrem alten Feind und nun neuen Freund und Beschützer. Und vor allem wusste ich nicht, was ich von ihr halten sollte, die alte Feindin meines Dämons und die manchmal depressive, manchmal wutentbrannte Furie, die mir bei so ziemlich jeder Gelegenheit eine Klinge in die Kehle bohren wollte.
   »Du kannst auf keinen Fall zu Direflesh gehen«, warf die Elfe ein. »Zu gefährlich.«
   »Für wen?«, erwiderte ich, ohne meinen Blick von den Flammen zu wenden. Ich musste sie nicht sehen, um zu wissen, dass sie es gerade mit der Angst zu tun bekam. »Für mich oder für dich, Aritana, die du mich schon oft hättest töten sollen und es noch immer nicht geschafft hast?«
   »Was nicht ist, kann noch werden.«
   »Nicht, solange Gordo in der Nähe ist. Du bist schlau, kleine Sin'dorei. Du weißt, dass er dich einfach zerquetschen würde, solltest du mir auch nur ein Haar krümmen.«
   »Dein großer Beschützer wird nicht ewig bei dir sein.«
   »Natürlich nicht. Aber wie oft hast du Zacharias schon enttäuscht? Und wie oft kann man Zacharias Direflesh enttäuschen und mit dem Leben davon kommen? Wenn ich etwas gelernt habe, seitdem ich unter den Menschenfressern weile, dann, dass hier nichts von Bedeutung ist, außer der Name. Wie viel Furcht er einflößt, wie viel Respekt er verschafft. Niemand kennt dich, kleine Sin'dorei. Aber jeder kennt Direflesh.«
   Die Elfe biss die Zähne zusammen, blieb mir aber eine Antwort schuldig. Ich lächelte für einen Moment und nickte leicht. »Du weißt genau, dass ich eine gute Chance hätte, bei Direflesh unterzukommen. Niemand weiß, was er wirklich denkt oder mit mir vorhat, aber er hat mich nicht getötet, als er die Gelegenheit dazu hatte. Stattdessen schickt er mich auf eine Mission, von der keiner von uns beiden zurückkehren sollte. Wir sind nur mit viel Glück den Kriegern entkommen. Wer weiß schon, was er von mir halten wird, wenn ich jetzt siegreich zurück kehre?«
   »Er wird dich zerstückeln«, giftete Aritana zurück. »Und wenn er es nicht tut, dann tue ich es!«
   »Ich zittere bereits vor Angst, oh üppige Hoheit.«
   Es kam keine Antwort auf meine kleine Beleidigung. Für eine Weile schwiegen wir wieder und hingen unseren eigenen Gedanken nach. Die Stille wurde nur vom Knacken und Knistern des Feuers unterbrochen. Es war regelrecht heimelig.
   »Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was du bist.«
   Ich grunzte nur leise. »Dann weißt du genauso viel wie ich, kleine Sin'dorei.«
   »Hör auf, mich so zu nennen!« Aritana stampfte mit ihrem Fuß auf. Eine sehr weibliche Geste, die ich der Blutelfe nicht unbedingt zugetraut hätte. Sie jagte allerdings auch ein Grinsen über mein Gesicht.
   »Du hast geweint. Um mich.«
   Mein Grinsen war wie weggewischt.
   »Willst du mir also erklären, warum du um eine kleine Sin'dorei weinst, oh böser, mächtiger Namenloser?«
   »Du lernst schnell«, brummte ich.
   »Du bist kein Untoter. Du bist etwas anderes. Etwas Wahnsinniges. Du bist nicht jener, der einst in diesem Körper verweilte, denn dieser hätte mich sofort abgestochen.«
   »Und was glaubst du, wer das Schwert durch dich getrieben hat, meine geschätzte Feindin?«
   Meine Stimme hatte sich nicht wirklich verändert. Es war nur ein ganz unmerkliches Detail, eine gewisse Kühle, die mitschwang und einen leisen Hauch von Grausamkeit in sich verbarg. Aritana entging dieses Detail jedoch nicht. Ihr Atem stockte, und hastig rutschte sie mitsamt ihrem Stuhl einige Schritt weg von mir.
   »Erschrecke sie nicht so«, tadelte ich meinen Dämonen, der in mir zu lachen anfing.
   »Was, beim heiligen Wasser des Sonnenbrunnens, bist du?«
   »Nur ein Körper mit zwei Seelen«, meinte ich mit einem Schulterzucken. »Ein Experiment, vermutlich. Anscheinend ein fehlgegangenes. Dein alter Feind spricht gerne mit mir, und ich hatte einiges an Mühe, ihn zu überzeugen, dir nicht im Schlaf die Kehle durchzuschneiden.«
   »Dann bist du derjenige in Kontrolle?«
   »Man könnte es so wohl nennen.«
   Auch wenn sie mir einen zweifelnden Blick zuwarf, kam die Blutelfe doch wieder ein wenig näher heran. Ihre Neugierde war geweckt. »Und wer bist du? Wer warst du vorher?«
   Ich seufzte leise, packte einen Scheit Holz von dem zusehends kleiner werdenden Vorrat und warf ihn ins Feuer. »Diese Antwort kennt wahrscheinlich nur Direflesh.«
   Wieder einmal legte sich Schweigen über uns. Wir drehten uns im Kreis. Zu Direflesh zu gehen, war gefährlich – aber es schien die einzige Lösung zu sein, um mehr über mich herauszufinden.
   »Wenn du zu Direflesh willst, gehe ich mit.«
   Ich hatte vieles erwartet, aber nicht das. Mit einer erhobenen Augenbraue drehte ich mich auf meinem Stuhl zu ihr um. »Tatsächlich? In der Hoffnung, mich als deinen Gefangenen zu präsentieren?«
   »Um mit anzusehen, wie er dich aufschlitzt.«
   »Ah. Das macht mehr Sinn.« Langsam stand ich auf, betrachtete ein letztes Mal das munter prasselnde Feuer und straffte mich dann. »Ich muss sagen, du hast mir besser gefallen, als du dachtest, du würdest sterben.«
   Der Blick in ihren Augen sprach Bände. »Bringen wir es einfach hinter uns.«

   Gordo stapfte wortlos vor uns her und räumte mit seiner massigen Gestalt die wenigen Passanten zur Seite, die uns begegneten. Aritana sah in ihrer neuen, schwarzen Robe regelrecht elegant aus: der Stoff hob ihre bleiche Haut noch mehr hervor, und die Untoten schauten sie öfters mit einer Mischung aus Abscheu und Verlangen an. Ich glaubte allerdings nicht, dass das Verlangen von ihren körperlichen Reizen herrührte, sondern eher von der Tatsache, dass in ihr noch das Leben pulsierte.
   Ich hatte meinen inzwischen sehr schäbigen Umhang übergeworfen und die Kapuze so tief wie nur möglich ins Gesicht gezogen. Die wenigsten schienen mich wirklich zu erkennen, und nur vereinzelt schaute man mir hinterher, anstatt sich auf die Monstrosität zu konzentrieren. Meine Hand hielt den Dolch, den ich von Aritana erbeutet hatte, unter dem Mantel versteckt, bereit, ihn sofort in das Herz eines jeden zu rammen, der sich mir in den Weg stellte.
   Allerdings erreichten wir, wie erwartet, das Apothekerviertel ohne Zwischenfälle. Gordo verabschiedete sich am Eingang wieder von uns, nicht ohne mir einen fast schon besorgten Blick zuzuwerfen, der nicht so recht zum dümmlichen Grinsen seiner Fratze passen wollte. Hätte ich nicht meine Tarnung wahren wollen, so wäre ich ihm wohl um den Hals gefallen aus lauter Dankbarkeit für das, was er bereits für mich getan hatte. Stattdessen nickte ich ihm nur aufmunternd zu, bevor ich  mit Aritana vor mir hergehend durch das kleine steinerne Portal und in die Welt der Apotheker trat.
   Wie immer herrschte rege Betriebsamkeit. Der Geruch von Verwesung und ein Hauch des Todes begleiteten uns auf dem Weg zu Direfleshs Haus. Die meisten der Untoten waren zu beschäftigt mit ihren Apparaturen, um uns Beachtung zu schenken, aber dennoch wurde ich des einen oder anderen neugierigen Blicks gewahr. Jedes Mal bereitete ich mich dann darauf vor, gleich von hinten angesprungen zu werden, doch nichts geschah.
   Aritana schritt bemerklich mühsam voran. Ihr verletzter Arm bereitete ihr noch immer Schmerzen, aber es war vermutlich nicht diese Pein, die sie so plagte. Vielmehr musste es die Ungewissheit sein, was sie erwarten würde, wenn wir erst einmal bei Direflesh angekommen waren. Ich konnte sie verstehen. Ich fühlte nicht wirklich anders. Meine Selbstsicherheit von vorhin war verflogen, und mit jedem Schritt näher an unser Ziel wünschte ich mich einen Schritt weiter davon entfernt. Ich setzte all meine Hoffnung auf eine Vermutung. Wenn ich falsch lag, würde ich nicht mehr viel Zeit haben, meine Entscheidung zu bedauern.
   Schließlich standen wir vor der Tür. Sie sah genauso aus wie immer, aber dennoch war ich dieses Mal ungewohnt argwöhnisch. Ich erwartete fast, dass der Hackebeil-Knilch heraus und auf uns zu gestürzt kam, um uns schnell und gleichzeitig grausam weiter zu schicken, aber ebenso wie vorher passierte nichts.
   Aritana, die direkt vor der Pforte stand, drehte sich halb um und sah mich an. In ihren Augen erkannte ich blanke Angst. Allmählich wurde mir klar, wie verschieden und doch gleich wir waren: Wir spielten beide nur eine Rolle, die nicht die unsere war. Sie sah verletzlich aus, obwohl ich wusste, dass sie sich wehren konnte. Sie war eine starke Kämpferin, verfügte zumindest ein wenig über Magie und hätte mich fast umgebracht; aber jetzt sah sie aus wie ein kleines, verängstigtes Mädchen, das nicht tun wollte, was es tun musste.
   »Klopf endlich«, brummte ich verstimmt und packte dabei den Griff des Dolchs so sehr, dass selbst ich spüren konnte, wie sich meine Fingernägel in mein totes Fleisch bohrten.
   Die Frau nahm einen zitternden Atemzug, bevor sie mir wieder den Rücken zukehrte und ihre Faust hob. Dann, sachte, fast scheu, klopfte sie gegen das Holz.
   Es dauerte einen Moment, bis die Tür nach innen aufschwang. Es war gewohnt düster in dem Raum; allerdings konnte ich nicht viel erkennen, weil Zacharias Direflesh mir den Blick versperrte. Seine Augen huschten erst zu der Blutelfe, dann zu mir.
   Ein breites Grinsen huschte über seine Lippen, eines jener Sorte, das voller Boshaftigkeit war. »Kommt herein. Ich habe euch fast schon erwartet.«
   Meine Finger verkrampften sich um den Dolchgriff, aber gehorsam folgte ich Aritana und drängte mich durch den engen Durchgang an Direflesh vorbei. Unsere Blicke kreuzten sich kurz, und ich glaubte, so etwas wie Anerkennung in den seinen zu erkennen. Allerdings war es schwer, überhaupt in ihnen zu lesen, da sie einfach nur leuchtende Höhlen in seinem Kopf waren.
   »Ihr kommt gerade zur rechten Zeit«, sagte er, kaum dass ich ihn passiert hatte und sich die Tür hinter uns schloss. »Auf dich, mein namenloser Freund, wartet nur noch eine letzte Prüfung.«
   Alarmiert horchte ich auf. Ich brauchte eine Sekunde, bis sich meine Augen an das Zwielicht, das nur von dem fast verloschenen Feuer in der Mitte des Raums bekämpft wurde, gewöhnt hatten. Doch als ich endlich richtig sehen konnte, blieb ich abrupt stehen.
   Inessa stand vor mir. Ihr aschfarbenes Haar hing ihr wirr ins Gesicht und ihre Augen waren geschlossen, doch durch einen hauchfeinen Schlitz zwischen den Lidern drang das markante blaue Leuchten hervor. Ihre Hände und Füße waren mit Lederriemen an eine Art Streckbank gekettet, die sie aufrecht vor mir darbot. Ihre Lederrüstung war verschwunden, und ihr Wams war an manchen Stellen zerrissen und zeigte dort üble Wunden und Schnitte. An einer Stelle schien es, als wäre sie von Feuer berührt worden, doch ihre Haut war dort wie verätzt.
   »Eine Meuchelmörderin taugt nur dann etwas, wenn sie auch jemanden umbringen kann«, begann Zacharias in einem Plauderton, während er zu uns aufschloss und sich neben mich stellte. »Von Inessa Twinblade kann ich das leider nicht mehr behaupten.«
   »Sie sollte mich umbringen.«
   »Durchaus. Allerdings erst, nachdem sie dich hierher geführt hatte.«
   »Ihr wisst also über mich Bescheid.«
   »Nun, nicht ganz.« Das grausame Lächeln, das seine Lippen umspielte, ließ in mir eine kalte Wut aufsteigen. Was mich noch mehr in Rage versetzte, war mein Dämon, der den geschundenen Anblick meiner ehemaligen Führerin geradezu euphorisch feierte.
   »Also du bei mir ankamst, wusste ich nicht, wer oder was du bist. Ich kannte nicht einmal dein Gesicht. Erst später erfuhr ich, dass du hättest tot sein sollen. Ein wiederbelebter Untoter? Unerhört.«
   Zacharias durchschritt den Raum und blieb neben seiner Gefangenen stehen, wo er fast schon zärtlich einige ihrer Haarsträhnen zur Seite strich. Inessa öffnete dabei ein wenig die Augen, doch sie schien nicht einmal genügend Kraft zu haben, um etwas zu sagen. »Ich wollte also mehr herausfinden. Der Brief, den ich erhalten hatte, war äußerst vage gehalten. Er verriet mir nichts, außer, dass du etwas Besonderes wärst und dass ich auf dich aufpassen sollte.«
   »Von wem war er unterschrieben?«
   »Ein alter Freund. Das war die Unterschrift. Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass ich mich zuerst ein wenig veralbert fühlte, denn ich habe keine Freunde.«
   Ich wechselte einen raschen Blick mit Aritana. Sie schien noch immer kurz davor, in Panik auszubrechen, aber auch sie hörte gespannt der Erzählung zu. Scheinbar wusste sie ebenso wenig wie ich, was uns jetzt erwartete.
   »Jedenfalls dachte ich mir, dass ich dich für einige Tage im Auge behalten sollte. Allerdings geschah – nichts. Du schienst nichts Besonderes zu sein, eher das Gegenteil. Eine herbe Enttäuschung, vor allem nach deiner theatralischen Ablieferung bei mir. Ich beschloss also, dich zu töten. Das konnte ich natürlich nicht selbst tun. Botenjungen zu finden, ist schon schwer genug, aber ich auch noch beginnen würde, sie einfach zu zerstückeln, würde es unmöglich werden. Meine Wahl fiel also auf diese junge Untote.«
   Seine Hand fuhr sanft über die Wange der Gefangenen, bevor er sich wieder zu mir wandte und mich anlächelte. »Es sollte aussehen wie ein Unfall. Eine Kerkertür, die nicht richtig verschlossen war, und ein von Wahnsinn und Hass zerfressener Mensch. Doch statt der Nachricht deines Todes entsteigst du selbst dem Nekromanten-Tempel. Ich habe gehört, du sollst dort unten nicht gerade zimperlich mit einem der Lehrer umgegangen sein. Und das Blut des Menschen klebt angeblich noch immer an den Wänden.«
   Allmählich wurde mir übel. Mein Dämon weidete sich dagegen an der Erzählung, und ein abscheulicher Stolz stieg in mir auf.
   »Ich dachte mir, du hättest Glück haben können. Ich setzte also Nachforschungen an. Ich fand heraus, wer du früher gewesen warst – ein Mörder ohne Namen und ohne Gesicht – und ich fand dabei auch deine größte Feindin.« Sein Blick wanderte kurz zu Aritana, die regelrecht erzitterte, als er sie ansah. »Doch auch sie versagte. Eine der besten Giftmischerinnen in ganz Undercity, die viele ihres Fachs gerne tot sehen würden, und nicht nur deshalb, weil sie eine Lebende ist. Und auch sie versagte.«
   Endlich ließ der Apotheker von der Untoten ab und kam auf mich zu. Direkt vor mir blieb er stehen und legte seine Hand auf meine Schulter. »Du bist etwas Außerordentliches. Dich als mein Schüler könnte sehr… interessante Fragen aufwerfen und sie auch beantworten.«
   Ich deutete eine Verbeugung an und achtete darauf, dass mein Messer immer von meinem Mantel geschützt blieb. »Es wäre mir eine Ehre, Euch zu dienen, Meister.«
   Meine Stimme zitterte leicht. Das Lächeln von Direflesh wurde breiter.
   »Gut. Dann töte bitte Inessa.«
   Ruckartig hob ich wieder meinen Kopf und starrte meinen Gegenüber an. »Ein einfacher Beweis deiner Loyalität«, fügte er gerade hinzu, während er zur Seite trat und den Weg zu seiner Gefangenen freimachte. »Steche ihr einfach ins Herz. Aber das weißt du ja.«
   Für einige Sekunden blieb ich wie versteinert stehen, während meine Gedanken zu rasen begannen. Dann, nur, um irgendwie Zeit zu schinden, ging ich langsam, einen Fuß vor den anderen setzend, auf die Streckbank zu. Angestrengt versuchte ich, einen Ausweg aus dieser Situation zu finden, noch so verwegen und noch so tödlich. Aber mir fiel nichts ein, das nicht mit meinem Tod geendet hätte.
   Ich holte den Dolch unter meinem Mantel hervor und betrachtete ihn eingehend. Er war leicht schartig und scheinbar nur schlecht gepflegt worden. Aber immerhin war er sauber; die letzte Glut des Feuers spiegelte sich darin, wenn ich ihn richtig hielt.
   Ausgerechnet jetzt fand Inessa genügend Kraft, ihren Kopf zu heben und mich anzuschauen. Sie war verängstigt; wie ein kleines Kind. Ihr Mund stand halb offen, wie in einem stummen Flehen, sie zu verschonen.
   Immer neue Gedanken prasselten auf mich ein. Ich konnte das nicht tun. Ich konnte nicht einfach das einzige Wesen, das mir bisher freundlich und vertrauensvoll entgegengekommen war, wehrlos abstechen.
_*»Ich werde dir nicht helfen«*_, meinte mein Dämon in diesem Moment zu mir. *»Es wird Zeit, dass du aufwachst. Du warst vielleicht einmal ein Mensch, aber das ist lange her. Mitgefühl, Trauer, Liebe – du wirst es dir nicht leisten können, solche Gefühle zu hegen. Das hier ist wirklich deine Prüfung.«*
   Mit einem Schlag war mein Kopf leer. Das Einzige, das ich sah, waren Inessas Augen, die mich anstarrten und anflehten, die mit kindlicher Furcht geschlagen waren.
   Ich spürte außerdem den Blick von Direflesh auf mir, und ich wusste, dass er sein Hackbeil in der Hand hielt.
   Ich konnte fühlen, wie Aritana den Atem anhielt.
   Langsam, wie in Trance, platzierte ich das Messer auf der Brust der Gefangenen. Mit meiner knöchernen Hand strich ich ihr sanft über die Stirn, bevor ich meine Wange an die ihre schmiegte.
   Ich hatte keine Wahl. Zacharias wusste das, die Blutelfe wusste es, und auch Inessa musste es klar sein.
   »Es tut mir leid«, wisperte ich so leise, dass nur sie es hören konnte.
   Die Klinge drang ohne viel Geräusch durch das Fleisch und die Sehnen. Es glitt zwischen den Rippen hindurch und durchbohrte das gähnend langsam schlagende Herz.
   Ein Keuchen drang aus den Lippen direkt an meinem Ohr, gefolgt von einem letzten Seufzen.
   Ich verharrte für einige Momente, voller Trauer über das, was ich gerade hatte tun müssen.
   Dann spürte ich etwas, was nicht hätte da sein dürfen.
   Ich blinzelte einige Male verwirrt, bevor ich langsam mein Gesicht von dem ihren entfernte. Meine knöchernen Fingerspitzen berührten vorsichtig meine Wange. Als ich sie ansah, waren sie schwarz.
   Eine einzelne, pechschwarze Träne war aus den jetzt geschlossenen Augen der Toten gedrungen und lief nun ihrer Wange hinab.
   Hätte mein Entsetzen mich nicht verstummen lassen, so hätte das gesamte Apothekerviertel aufgehorcht, als ich voller Selbsthass und von dem Gefühl des unwiederbringlichen Verlustes erfüllt in mich hinein schrie.


----------



## Acid_1 (17. November 2013)

Da hast du aber schnell nachgeliefert, sehr schön.

Ich bin auf die nächsten Kapitel gespannt. 

Ich habe so eine leise Ahnung... wollen wir mal dran bleiben...


----------



## the chinese (20. November 2013)

Pscht, weiter gehts!


----------



## Al Fifino (3. Dezember 2013)

Für alle Neugierigen: Wir sind bei Seite 100 angekommen. Damit dürfte diese Story so ziemlich die Längste sein, die ich jemals geschrieben habe. Yay me!

Wollen mal hoffen, dass ich Euch die nächsten 100 Seiten genauso gut unterhalten kann wie bisher...

Vielen Dank, dass Ihr Euch die Zeit nehmt, meine Geschichte zu lesen. Ihr glaubt nicht, wie viel mir das bedeutet.

_____

*
*
*Kapitel 17 – Der Wandelbare*

Mein neues, altes Dasein hatte alles verloren, was es in irgendeiner Weise hätte lohnenswert machen können.
   Meine Arbeit für Direflesh bestand darin, für ihn Einkäufe zu erledigen – dieses Mal gab er mir immerhin das dafür nötige Geld – und hinterher stundenlange Gespräche mit ihm darüber zu führen, wie es mir ging, an was ich mich von meinem Leben als Mensch erinnerte, und Tränke in mich hinein zu kippen, die er braute. Fast immer war ich darauf gefasst, nach dem nächsten Schluck tot umzufallen; seltsamerweise trat dieser Fall zumindest in den nächsten beiden Wochen nicht ein.
   Die Fragen, die er mir stellte, waren meist merkwürdig harmlos: wo ich wohnhaft gewesen war, ob ich meinen Vater und meine Mutter kannte, ob ich eine Liebe gehabt hatte. Ich erzählte ihm zumindest teilweise die Wahrheit: Dass ich mich nicht mehr an viel erinnern könnte. Für den Rest dachte ich mir bunte Geschichten von glücklichen Jugendzeiten und einigen ausgewählten Momenten aus, die ich ihm mit tonloser Stimme vortrug.
   Wofür sich Direflesh besonders interessierte, war der Umstand, warum ich Inessa Twinblade aus seinem Haus geschleift, in einen Sarg gesteckt und oben im zerstörten Lordaeron vergraben hatte. Meine Antwort war: »Jeder Feind hat ein anständiges Begräbnis verdient.«
   »Sie war eine gemeine Meuchelmörderin, die dir an die Kehle wollte, für ein paar Goldmünzen.«
   »Sie hat mir Respekt entgegen gebracht. Etwas, was ich nicht von vielen in Undercity gewohnt bin.«
   Damit war dieses Gespräch zu Ende gewesen. Dass ich einige schwarze Tränen über ihrem offenen Grab vergossen hatte, als ich es mit Erde füllte, behielt ich für mich.
   Was die Tränke angingen, hatten sie scheinbar keine großartigen Auswirkungen auf mich. Zum größten Teil hinterließen sie einen widerlichen Geschmack auf meiner toten und daher eigentlich eher unnützen Zunge, und manchmal hinterließen sie auch ein ungutes Gefühl in meinem Magen. Meistens jedoch spürte ich einfach gar nichts von ihnen. Ich überlegte, dass ich womöglich das neue Versuchskaninchen für Gifte geworden war, die nur bei Lebenden funktionieren sollten.
   Ich hatte in der Zwischenzeit auch einen Spiegel ergattert, doch das Gesicht, das aus dem Glas heraus zurück schaute, kannte ich nicht. Es hatte einen grau-weißen Bart, aber kurz gehalten und für meine Umstände relativ gepflegt. Mein Haupthaar hatte keine Locken wie aus meiner Erinnerung, sondern war praktisch nicht vorhanden und scheinbar einfach ausgefallen. Ich erkannte auch endlich, warum ich den wenigen Atem, den ich brauchte, nicht vernünftig durch die Nase einziehen konnte: Sie war gebrochen und schon fast nicht mehr als Nase erkennbar. Meine Augen leuchteten in dem hellen, gespenstischen Blau, das den meisten Augenhöhlen der Untoten innewohnte, aber ich hatte immerhin noch alle Zähne.
   Kurzum: Ich war ein scheußlicher Anblick, auch wenn mein Dämon versuchte, mir zu erklären, dass unser Körper überaus gut aussah für das, was er bereits alles hinter sich gebracht hatte. 
   Alles in allem verhielt er sich ansonsten sehr ruhig. Vermutlich waren selbst ihm die düsteren Gedanken, die ich hegte, unangenehm. Als ich überlegte, wie ich Direflesh am besten und schmerzvollsten umbringen könnte, war er am Anfang begeistert gewesen; je länger ich meinen Racheplan gesponnen hatte, desto leiser war er geworden. Tatsächlich fand ich heraus, dass ich zumindest in meinem Kopf zu ungeahnten Grausamkeiten fähig war, die ich vor meinem erzwungenen Mord wohl sehr abstoßend gefunden hätte.

   Jetzt saß ich einmal öfters in meiner Taverne im Inneren Ring, die wie immer praktisch leer war, und trank in wenigen Zügen einen Krug Lagerbier nach dem anderen. Ich wusste nicht, wie sich Alkohol auf einen Untoten auswirkte, aber ich wusste – unter anderem durch Erinnerungen meiner zweiten Seele – dass Alkohol bei Menschen zum Vergessen bestimmter Dinge führen konnte, und ich war erpicht darauf herauszufinden, ob das auch für Untote galt.
   Erst, als mich Aritana ansprach, bemerkte ich überhaupt, dass sich die Blutelfe an meinem Tisch und mir direkt gegenüber hingesetzt hatte. »Man findet dich in letzter Zeit sehr häufig hier.«
   Ich hätte mich vor Schreck fast verschluckt, fing mich aber gerade noch und leerte auch diesen Krug, ohne dass etwas daneben ging. Dann funkelte ich die Frau kurz an, bevor ich mit einem Wink dem Wirt zu verstehen gab, dass ich Nachschub brauchte. »Es gibt nicht viel in dieser Stadt, das man in seiner freien Zeit tun könnte.«
   »Ich hätte erwartet, dass du mehr über dich selbst herausfinden willst. Wer du warst, wer du bist, all jene Dinge eben.«
   Ich schnappte dem Wirt den Krug aus der Hand, kaum dass er neben mir am Tisch stand, und tauschte ihn mit dem leeren aus. »Falsch gedacht«, erwiderte ich verbittert, bevor ich das Gefäß an meine Lippen setzte und anfing, das Bier in mich hinein zu kippen.
   »Aber Direflesh -«
   »Weiß nichts über mich«, beendete ich ihren Satz zwischen einigen Schlucken. »Er fragt mich die ganze Zeit nur aus. Ich bin mir noch immer nicht sicher, was er eigentlich von mir will, aber ich hoffe, er bringt mich bald um.«
   Ich schaute mir Aritana einmal genauer an. Sie trug schon wieder eine neue Robe – dunkles Grün, das fast ins Schwarze überging, ansonsten eher schlicht gehalten – und hatte ihre Kapuze leicht zurück geschlagen, so dass ich ihr Gesicht erkennen konnte. Es schien mich voller Hohn anzulächeln, aber in ihrem Blick erkannte ich Mitleid. Scheinbar hatte sie noch immer nicht gelernt, dass ein Blick mehr sagen konnte als tausend Worte. Wenn ich nicht gerade am Trinken gewesen wäre, hätte ich verächtlich ausgespuckt. Ich brauchte ihr Mitleid nicht. Ich wollte es nicht.
   »Du hörst dich an wie ein jämmerlicher Waschlappen. Irgendjemand muss dich geschaffen haben.«
   »Natürlich. Vermutlich derselbe, der Inessa erschaffen hat.«
   Jetzt verengten sich ihre Augen zu Schlitzen, als ich ihren Verdacht bestätigte. Sie war die einzige gewesen, die mir damals gefolgt war und dem unzeremoniellen Begräbnis beigewohnt hatte. Tatsächlich hatte sie, nachdem ich die Untote verscharrt und zur letzten Ruhe gebettet hatte, einige Worte auf Thalassisch gesprochen, von denen ich das wenigste verstand. Dennoch hatte ich mitbekommen, dass es ein Gruß und ein Abschied gewesen war.
   Woher ich Thalassisch überhaupt kannte, wusste ich nicht. Aber als ich den Gedanken weitergesponnen hatte, erkannte ich auch, dass die Blutelfe nicht mit dem Gebrabbel und Gemurmel der Untoten sprach, wenn sie sich mit mir unterhielt, sondern sich einer Sprache bediente, die scheinbar jeder kannte. Erst dann war mir auch der leichte Akzent aufgefallen, den sie hatte.
   Jetzt räusperte sich Aritana leise, um mich dazu zu bewegen, von meinem Krug aufzusehen. »Das heißt, sie -«
   »War meine Schwester. Oder etwas Ähnliches. Sie muss es gewusst haben, sonst würde ich vermutlich nicht mehr leben. Angeblich war sie eine der besten käuflichen Klingen in ganz Undercity.«
   »Woher weißt du, dass sie so war wie du?«
   »Ich bin mit ihr gereist.« Meine Finger umklammerten den Krug und fingen an, ihn langsam im Kreis zu drehen. Darüber nachzudenken, ließ mich innerlich frösteln und trug die Melancholie an mich heran. »Sagen wir einfach, dass es ziemlich leicht zu erkennen war, dass sich mehr als nur eine Person in ihr befand. Zumindest, nachdem ich erkannt hatte, was mit mir los ist. Sie war zu fröhlich für eine Untote, zu verspielt, zu sehr ein… Kind. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch du die Träne gesehen hast.«
   Aritana nickte langsam. »Ihr zwei wart die einzigen Untoten, die ich jemals habe weinen sehen. Ich wusste nicht einmal, dass Untote zu Trauer fähig sind.«
   »Sie sind es nicht«, brummte ich leise und hob meinen Krug hoch. »Das einzige, das wir können, ist töten und fressen.«
   »Du bist kein Untoter -«
   Mein Krug schlug so hart auf den Tisch, dass das Holz erbebte und tatsächlich leise knackte. Selbst der hölzerne Henkel knirschte leise und gequält, als sich meine knöchernen Finger immer enger um ihn schlangen. »Natürlich bin ich ein Untoter! Hast du keine Augen in deinem verdammten Schädel, kleine Sin'dorei? Was, bei allen unheiligen Göttern, willst du überhaupt hier? Belustigt dich mein Leiden? Oder erhoffst du dir noch immer einen Preis für meinen Kopf? Vielleicht von jemand anderem als Direflesh? Such! Vielleicht findest du ja einen alten Feind, der noch einen Groll gegen diesen wurmigen Körper hegt!«
   Die Worte brachen in einem Schwall aus mich heraus. Selbst wenn ich es gewollt hätte, wäre es mir unmöglich gewesen, sie zurück zu halten. Meine Stimme war dabei lauter geworden, bis sie die Taverne und vermutlich auch noch einen guten Teil des Inneren Rings erfüllte.
   Als ich geendet hatte, bemerkte ich, dass der Henkel tatsächlich entzwei gebrochen war. Mit einem verächtlichen Grunzen schlug ich den Krug einfach mit meiner Hand vom Tisch. Bier schwappte über die Steine. Der Aufprall des Holzes auf den Boden klang in der kleinen Kaverne gespenstisch nach.
   Aritana erwiderte einige Momente lang nichts. Ihr Blick war zuerst voller Fassungslosigkeit, dann voller Wut und schließlich eiskalt. Als sie aufstand und ihre Schultern straffte, war sie ganz die Blutelfe geworden, als die ich sie kennen gelernt hatte.
   »Ich dachte, ich würde so etwas wie einen Freund finden. Aber das einzige, das ich hier sehe, ist ein verdroschener, räudiger Hund, der wimmert und sich zusammenkauert, obwohl er einst ein stolzer Wolf gewesen war.«
   Mit diesen Worten drehte sie sich um und marschierte hinaus, wobei sie es zustande brachte, grazil und elegant zu wirken. Ich starrte ihr noch nach, als sie bereits die Taverne verlassen und um die Ecke gebogen war. Das Gefühl, gerade etwas verloren zu haben, das ich noch nicht einmal besessen hatte, machte sich in mir breit.
   Nach einer Weile trat der Wirt an meinen Tisch. »Den Krug wirst du bezahlen.«
   Ich blinzelte ein paar Mal, bevor ich mich zu ihm wandte und ihn mit gerunzelter Stirn anschaute.
   »Bring mir lieber mehr Bier.«

   Es mussten einige Stunden vergangen sein. Meine Geldbörse, die vorher noch einiges an klingenden Münzen beinhaltet hatte, fühlte sich jetzt äußerst leer an, aber ich torkelte jetzt, ein zufriedenes Grinsen unter meiner Kapuze versteckt, durch die Gänge der Kanalisation. Meine Gedanken kreisten gerade um den Wirt und sein eingedrücktes Gesicht, das ihm nach meinem Schlag in eben dieses wahrscheinlich für den Rest seines Lebens erhalten bleiben würde. Er war aber auch selbst daran schuld – er wollte plötzlich kein Bier mehr rausrücken. Wut hatte mich erfasst, aber die war schon lange wieder verpufft, praktisch zusammen mit dem Schlag.
   Ich überlegte, wohin ich gehen sollte. Aber so sehr ich mir mein Hirn auch zermarterte, während ich mich wankend an einem hervorstehenden Stein in der Wand festkrallte, mir wollte nicht vernünftiges einfallen. Dafür fiel mir auf, wie trist und trostlos es in der Kanalisation war. Die Beleuchtung war bestenfalls dürftig. Zu viele Schatten legten sich über die Wände und Gänge, zu viel Finsternis, als dass meine fröhliche Stimmung dem hätte standhalten können.
   Da bekam ich eine faszinierende, beinahe schon geniale Idee. Ich gluckste vor Freude, während ich mich umdrehte, beinahe über meine eigenen Füße fiel und los stolperte, immer in Richtung des magischen Aufzugs.
   Der Weg dorthin war eine Mischung aus vielen Grau- und Schwarztönen, die sich wild ineinander verschlangen und nur ab und zu von hellen, orange-gelben Tupfern unterbrochen wurden. Ich fühlte mich gut. Die Farben allerdings fühlten sich nicht gut an. Nur ein weiterer Grund, aus Undercity heraus zu kommen.
   Ich erkannte verschwommen das Gesicht einer der Monstrositäten, die am Aufzug Wacht hielten. Ich brummte ihm irgendetwas zu, während ich darauf wartete, dass sich die lustig grün leuchtende Tür öffnen würde, und das erste Mal fiel mir auf, wie abscheulich diese Wesenheiten eigentlich stanken. Aber es machte mir nichts aus, denn ich stank genauso. Ich musste über diese Erkenntnis lachen, so sehr, dass ich gar nicht bemerkte, wie sich die Tür, gegen die ich mich schwer gelehnt hatte, nach oben hin öffnete. Ich purzelte und rollte in den Aufzug und fing noch mehr an zu lachen, während ich meine Reise nach oben antrat.
   Das Kratzen und Schaben von Stein auf Stein, zusammen mit der Begebenheit, dass ich mich nicht mehr wie auf einem schaukelnden Schiff fühlte, verkündete meine Ankunft an der Oberwelt. Mühsam schaffte ich es, mich halb aufzurichten, und krabbelte mehr zum Ausgang, als dass ich ging. Die verschwommenen Farben erfüllten wieder meine Sicht, auch wenn sie für eine kurze Zeit weniger pulsierten, als ich auf dem Thron in der Eingangshalle Platz nahm und, noch immer glucksend und kichernd, mich umsah. Der Sarg des letzten Königs Lordaerons drehte sich lustig hin und her, als würde er versuchen, meinem Blick zu entgehen.
   Nach einer Weile, als ich wieder etwas zu Atem gekommen war, marschierte ich in Schlangenlinien weiter, purzelte dabei einmal über den Sarg, wobei ich nach Herzenslust die Gebeine des eitlen Drecksacks verfluchte, der dort begraben lag, und dann aus voller Kehle lachend aus dem Thronsaal heraus steuerte.
   Es war Nacht. Ein voller Mond versuchte, sein kaltes und doch merkwürdig freundliches Licht durch die giftgrünen Schlieren des Himmels zu senden, was ihm sogar ziemlich gut gelang. Auch wenn sich alles drehte und vor meinen Augen tanzte, erkannte ich jeden einzelnen Stein der zerstörten Stadt.
   Ich ließ mich treiben. Niemand hielt sich hier auf; es gab keine Händler, die hier oben Bier oder Pilze verkauft hätten. Es gab keine Wächter, die mich mit ihren offen stehenden Mündern hätten anschauen können. Nicht einmal Ratten fanden sich in den verlassenen Gemäuern, die sie schon längst von allem Essbaren befreit hatten. Selbst der kranke Wald mit seinen krüppeligen Bäumen und gedungenen Pflanzen schien sich möglichst weit weg von den verfallenen Gebäuden halten zu wollen.
   Aber das machte mir nichts aus. Ich fühlte mich pudelwohl. Dies war meine Stadt, meine allein, und ich war ab sofort ihr Herrscher. Ich flanierte wankend durch meine Straßen und brüllte Lobeshymnen auf den namenlosen Untoten heraus, die nur ich hören konnte. Wenn ich ein Haus fand, das noch einigermaßen intakt war, kämpfte ich mich bis auf sein Dach hinauf und betrachtete von dort aus voller Entzückung mein neues Reich.
   Ich hatte kein Ziel, auch wenn ich das Gefühl hatte, dass irgendetwas in meinem Hinterkopf nagte und mich irgendwohin führen wollte. Ich ignorierte es einfach, während ich mir alles anschaute, um auch sicher zu wissen, was in meiner Stadt vor sich ging. Manchmal glaubte ich sogar, eine Stimme zu hören, bis ich verstand, dass es mein kleiner, mieser Dämon war. Dann kreischte ich einfach nur, dass er seinen Schnabel zu halten habe, und missachtete seine Worte.
   Ich konnte nicht sagen, wie viel Zeit bereits vergangen war. Der Mond schien ein ganzes Stück über den Himmel gewandert zu sein, als ich ein wenig verwirrt vor einem rostigen Gittertor stand. Es kam mir merkwürdig bekannt vor, als hätte ich es schon einmal gesehen. Es versperrte den Zugang zu einem kleinen Garten, in dem tatsächlich noch ein einzelner Baum stand: ein kleines Ding, verkümmert und chancenlos, aber dennoch lebend und sich zur Wehr setzend.
   Ich hörte auf, mir neue Siegeslieder auszudenken und sie kichernd mir selbst vorzutragen. Meine Neugier war geweckt, und versuchsweise drückte ich gegen das Tor. Natürlich war es abgeschlossen, oder womöglich hatte der Rost den Scharnieren dermaßen zugesetzt, dass sich der Durchgang nicht mehr öffnen ließ.
   Grunzend wankte ich ein paar Schritte rückwärts, bevor ich einen Schattenblitz beschwor und ihn mehr schlecht als recht auf das Hindernis schmiss. Ein lauter Knall ertönte, als der Zauber mit dem Eisen kollidierte, und die darauf folgende Explosion riss mich beinahe von den Füßen. Als sich der Staub legte und ich mich hustend dem Garten näherte, hing die eine Hälfte des rostigen Dings nur noch schräg in seinen Angeln; die andere war nach innen gedrückt worden. Ich fühlte mich mit einem Mal sehr schläfrig, fast so, als hätte ich nicht nur einen einzigen, sondern einen ganzen Hagel von Schattenblitzen erzeugt. Dennoch schlurfte ich selbstzufrieden durch den jetzt offenen Eingang und in den Garten, um mich umzusehen.
   Er gehörte zu einem größeren Haus, das sich an ihm anschloss. Eine halb verfaulte, hölzerne Tür versperrte mir die Sicht ins Innere, aber je länger ich die Wand und das Fenster anstarrte, das sich etwas weiter oben aus dem Stein schälte, desto mehr wurde mir bewusst, dass ich dieses Gebäude kannte. Das nagende Gefühl in meinem Hinterkopf wurde gleichsam stärker.
   Ich schüttelte mich regelrecht, als ich mich von dem Anblick abwandte. Meine gute Laune war schlagartig verflogen. Ich wollte weg von hier, möglichst schnell und möglichst weit. Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch ein paar Biere besorgen. Der Wirt würde sich in der Zwischenzeit bestimmt schon beruhigt haben, mein Schlag war schließlich gar nicht so hart gewesen.
   Gerade, als ich an dem Bäumchen vorbei ging, durchzuckte mich ein Schmerz, als hätte man mir einen glühenden Dolch durchs Herz gerammt. Angewidert und sehnsüchtig betrachtete ich die kleine Eiche, die scheinbar noch immer und gegen jegliche Vernunft versuchte, hier zu wachsen. Das Nagen in meinem Kopf war jetzt zu einem ständigen Grummeln und Schaben heran gewachsen, das mich fast in den Wahnsinn trieb. Immer wieder versuchte ich, mir die Ohren zuzuhalten oder mit meiner knöchernen Faust gegen den Schädel zu schlagen in der Hoffnung, dass es aufhören würde, aber stattdessen wurde es immer stärker.
   Dann, nach und nach, drang die Erkenntnis durch meinen benebelten Geist, und je mehr sie es tat, desto grässlicher wurden die Geräusche in meinem Kopf. Natürlich kannte ich das Haus. Ich kannte auch den Garten zu gut. Und jetzt wusste ich sogar, was es mit dem Bäumchen auf sich hatte und warum ich meinen Blick nicht davon abwenden konnte.
   Ich dachte gar nicht mehr weiter nach. Ich fiel zu Boden und fing an, wie wild mit meinen klauenartigen Fingern in der Erde zu graben. Es musste vor kurzem geregnet haben, denn sie war weich und bot mir nur wenig Widerstand. Innerhalb von Minuten war meine Hose und mein Hemd dreckbesudelt und feucht, das Loch, das ich aushob, bestimmt schon einen Schritt tief. Aber ich grub schweigend wie ein Besessener weiter.
   Dann trafen meine Finger auf etwas Festes. Sofort verharrte ich und schob vorsichtig die Erde zur Seite, um ein Stück Stoff freizulegen. Es war der Saum eines Kleids, das vermutlich einmal blutrot gewesen war, jetzt jedoch ausgebleicht und halb vermodert zwischen meinen Fingern lag.
   Ich wusste genau, wem es gehörte.
   Ich grub mich weiter voran, dem Stoff folgend. Hände wurden sichtbar, bleich wie verdorrtes Espenlaub. Sie waren auf dem Bauch zusammen gefaltet. Eine erste Träne stieg mir in die Augen und fiel auf die Finger, wo sie wie ein hässlicher, schwarzer Wurm entlang lief.
   Ich musste die Zähne so sehr zusammenbeißen, dass sie knirschten, um nicht voller Verbitterung aufzuschreien. Neue Erinnerungen drangen in mir auf: Wie ich einen leblosen Körper durch eine brennende Stadt trug, direkt in diesen Garten. Wie ich ein Grab aushob, eilig und voller Hast, in der Hoffnung, nicht entdeckt zu werden. Wie ich schließlich, nachdem ich den Leichnam der Erde übergeben und wieder zugedeckt hatte, eine einzelne Eichel aus meiner Tasche hervorholte und sie, dem Wunsch meiner Liebe folgend, am Kopfende in dem Boden versenkte.
   Nach und nach entriss ich auch den Rest des Körpers der klammen Erde: ein Hals kam zum Vorschein, dann blasse und doch volle Lippen, eingefallene Wangen, eine kleine, zierliche Nase, geschlossene Augen, dunkelbraunes, noch immer volles Haar.
   Ich strich ihr sanft über das Gesicht, um sie von letzter Erde und Staub zu befreien. Sie sah friedlich aus. Ihre Lippen schien ein Lächeln zu zieren, so fein, dass man es nur erahnen konnte.
   Ich saß über ihr und verlor mich in ihrem Antlitz. Sie war so wunderschön, selbst in ihrem Tod noch. Ich musste lächeln, als mir unser letztes Zusammensein wieder in den Sinn kam; als sie durch die Tür gegangen war, um ihre Heimat zu verteidigen, aber nicht, ohne mir vorher noch einen letzten Kuss zu geben.
   Ich beugte mich zu ihr hinunter, und meine Lippen berührten flüchtig – ganz genauso wie damals – die ihren. All mein Glück, meine Hoffnung, meine Zuversicht, alles Gute schien in dieser einen, kleinen Berührung zu liegen.
   Dann fiel mir die Kette auf, die sie um den Hals trug. Sie war aus einfachem Silber, das bereits angelaufen war und früher einmal in der Sonne geglitzert hatte, jetzt jedoch ebenso wie meine Liebe verblüht war.
   Vorsichtig zog ich sie unter ihrem Mieder hervor. Ein ebenso schlichter Goldring hing daran. Es war einer von zweien, unser Verlobungsring. Keine Gravuren zierten ihn, keine Schriftzeichen bekundeten unsere gegenseitige Liebe auf seiner Innenseite. Er war genauso wie sie gewesen: ein stummes Zeugnis unserer Verbundenheit.
   Vorsichtig löste ich die Kette von ihrem Hals und ließ den Ring dann für einige Sekunden vor meinem Gesicht baumeln. Ich erkannte ihn glasklar. All meine Trunkenheit schien mit einem Schlag verflogen zu sein, mein Geist so klar wie das Wasser eines Bergsees.
   Ich verstand jetzt, dass mich nichts mehr an meine frühere Welt band. Sie war dahingeschieden, ebenso wie das arme Mädchen direkt unter mir. Allein der Ring war das Zeichen einer einst besseren Zeit.
   Die neue Welt, in der ich mich befand, hatte keinen Platz für Schwäche, keinen Platz für Mitleid. Beides führte zum Tod. Beides führte dazu, ausgenutzt zu werden und nicht sein Selbst zu sein.
   Ich hätte mich hier, auf der Stelle, umbringen können. Nicht einmal mein Dämon hätte mich daran hindern können, dessen war ich in diesem Moment sicher. Doch ich war kein Untoter; ich war etwas anderes, etwas Besonderes. Und meine Liebe, die bleich und wunderschön unter mir lag, hätte es nicht gewollt, dass ich mich meiner Trauer einfach hingegeben hätte.
   Ich strich ihr ein letztes Mal über die Wangen, bevor ich, stumme Tränen vergießend, aus dem Loch heraus krabbelte und es wieder mit der Erde befüllte, die ich zur Seite geworfen hatte.
   Gerade, als sich ein neuer Morgen anbahnte, hatte ich meine Arbeit getan. Letzte, pechschwarze Tränen fielen auf die frisch aufgeworfene Erde, während ich den Ring fest in meiner Hand  hielt. Das Bäumchen, das so einsame Wacht über das Grab hielt, schien sich fast zu strecken, als die ersten Sonnenstrahlen über den Himmel tanzten und den Garten erreichten.
   Schweigend drehte ich mich um und machte mich auf den Weg zurück nach Undercity.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Dezember 2013)

YAY, YAY, YAY!

Ein sehr schönes Kapitel.
Naja, eine gute Geschichte muss gelesen werden. Es wäre schade, wenn so etwas ungelesen in irgend einem Forum "verfaulen" würde.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum.  

Auf die nächsten 100 Seiten!


----------



## Al Fifino (14. Dezember 2013)

*Kapitel 18 – Ein Schaf im Wolfspelz*

Der Wirt war nicht gerade begeistert von meiner Idee gewesen, ihn noch einmal zu besuchen. Die Taverne hatte unter meinem regen Treiben durchaus gelitten: Einem Stuhl fehlten sämtliche Beine, die Lehne war zerbrochen, als ich ihn an die Wand geschmettert hatte. Einen Tisch fehlte außerdem ebenfalls ein Bein, das ich – laut dem untoten Meister der Herberge – als Speer benutzt und ihn damit fast durchbohrt hätte.
   Doch all sein Lamentieren und Wüten und flehentliches Bitten half ihm nichts. Ich nahm an einem freien Tisch Platz, woraufhin der Taure – einer der wenigen Lebenden, die man hier ab und zu fand – seinen Platz verließ. Auch wenn ich wusste, dass ich mich eigentlich dafür schämen sollte, so huschte doch ein Grinsen über meine Lippen. Das Vieh war riesig, hatte Arme dick wie junge Baumstämme und strotzte nur so von brutaler und natürlicher Kraft. Aber als es die bittere Geschichte des Wirts mitbekam, hielt der Krieger es wohl für besser, sich nicht mit mir einzulassen. Wie lächerlich.
   Das erste Mal, seitdem ich angekommen war, richtete ich mich an den Wirt. »Einen Tee.«
   Wäre sein recht steifes, leicht eingedelltes Gesicht dazu fähig gewesen, wäre es wohl zu einer Maske voller Verwunderung geworden. So blieb mir nur das Flackern der hell leuchtenden Augen als Indiz dafür, dass ich meinen Gegenüber mit meiner Bestellung gehörig überraschte. Für einen Moment blieb er noch unschlüssig stehen, hin und her gerissen, ob er mich davonjagen oder bedienen sollte. Schließlich aber brummte er missgelaunt etwas vor sich hin, das mir verdächtig wie eine tödliche Beleidigung vorkam, bevor er davon und hinter die Theke schlurfte.
   Während ich auf meine Bestellung wartete, ließ ich den Ring an seiner silbernen Kette vor mir baumeln. Seit den Erinnerungen an ihr Begräbnis waren mir keine neuen Einzelheiten aus meinem früheren Leben gekommen. Mit einem traurigen Lächeln bemerkte ich, dass ich mich zwar an jede Einzelheit ihres Aussehens erinnern konnte, aber nicht an den Namen meiner lieben Gefährtin von einst. Falls es Götter gegeben hatte, die mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch gewogen gewesen waren, so hoffte ich, dass sie jetzt unter ihnen verweilte und mich nicht sehen konnte. Sie hatte mich geliebt, aber selbst Liebe hatte ihre Grenzen.
   Irgendwann – es dauerte sehr lange, und mit Sicherheit länger, als es unbedingt musste – kam der untote Schankmeister mit einem dampfenden Becher zu mir hinüber. Was sich darin befand, konnte ich nicht einmal ansatzweise erraten, aber es roch verdächtig gut. Ich nickte dem Untoten zu, der nur daraufhin misstrauisch zurück zog und hinter seiner Theke Stellung nahm, wobei er mich nicht aus den Augen ließ. Wahrscheinlich machte er sich schon bereit, bei dem kleinsten Anzeichen von Zwist nach einer der Wachen zu rufen.
   Ich hatte allerdings nicht vor, jetzt für Ärger zu sorgen. Ich hatte nur vor zu warten. Direflesh würde mich nicht allzu sehr vermissen. Aber eine bestimmte Person würde mit Sicherheit schon bald hier auftauchen, um ihrer Enttäuschung und Wut Luft zu machen.
   Die Stunden vergingen. Mein Becher leerte und füllte sich immer wieder aufs Neue, und je öfter ich den seltsamen Tee trank, desto besser schmeckte er mir. Er hatte eine leicht süßliche Note, die meine Zunge womöglich gar nicht erst hätte schmecken sollen, und ich bekam allmählich den Verdacht, dass der Wirt mich tatsächlich vergiften wollte. Er schien ruhig und ein stiller Zeitgenosse zu sein, aber was sein Gesicht verbarg, schrien seine leuchtenden Augen geradezu heraus. Dieser Kerl war dermaßen mit unterdrückter Rachsucht erfüllt, dass es mich fast schon wunderte, dass ich noch immer aufrecht auf meinem Stuhl saß. Den teilweise besorgten Blicken, die er mir in unbeobachtet geglaubten Momenten zuwarf, nach zu urteilen, ging es ihm nicht wirklich anders.
   Meine Gedanken kreisten aber nicht nur um den Wirt, sondern vor allem auch um meine nächsten Schritte. Natürlich hatte die junge Dame, auf deren Erscheinen ich gerade wartete, Recht gehabt. Es half nichts, sich einfach seinem Schicksal hinzugeben, wenn dieses noch nicht einmal geschrieben war. Wer konnte schon sagen, wer ich einst gewesen und zu was ich noch fähig war. Heilung und dämonische Macht vereinten sich in mir; das alleine war eigentlich schon Grund genug, mich zu einem Feind für jeden Lebenden und manchen Untoten zu machen. Eine Abnormalität, ein Monster gar, womöglich ein gefürchteter Kämpfer oder eher noch ein unheimlicher Attentäter. Aber wer wusste schon, welchem Zweck ich dienen sollte, außer jener Drecksack, der mich erschaffen hatte.
   Direflesh musste mehr wissen. Es konnte nicht sein, dass ausgerechnet er, einer der unbeliebtesten Apotheker – falls man jemanden dieser Zunft überhaupt beliebt nennen konnte – aus reinem Zufall ein solch widerwärtiges Geschöpf wie mich in die Hände gespielt bekam. Ich musste mir auch mehr Gedanken darüber machen, was er mir genau verabreichte, wenn er mir seine seltsamen Tränke in die Hand drückte. Selbst wenn er nicht selbst mein Schöpfer gewesen war, so musste er einfach mit ihm zumindest in Kontakt stehen.
   Wenn nicht, hätte ich keine Spur, der ich folgen konnte.
   Aber ich konnte stärker werden. Die Heilzauber würden bestimmt mit der Zeit zu mir zurückkehren, so wie sie es ja schon getan hatten. Und die Tatsache, dass mein Körper von Magie beseelt war, reichte aus, dass ich zumindest die nächsten Zauber der Nekromantie in Angriff nehmen konnte. Ich würde mich rüsten für das, was mir bevorstand, und wenn es so geschehen würde, wie ich es mir ausmalte, mochten schon bald einige Särge durch die alten Hallen des Königs getragen werden, gefüllt mit Leibern von Untoten, denen Dämonenklauen und durchtrennte Kehlen arg zugesetzt hatten.
   Auch wenn ich es natürlich nicht sehen konnte, so nahm ich an, dass bei diesen Gedanken meine Augen mindestens ebenso blitzten wie die des Wirts. Meist überlief mich dabei ein diabolischer Schauer voller Vorfreude, nur um beinahe sofort von Zweifeln und meinem argen Drängen danach, nicht alle Fäden aus der Hand zu geben, erstickt zu werden. Allmählich fing ich an, mir selbst zu misstrauen, unsicher darüber, ob ich überhaupt noch alle meine Sinne beisammen hatte oder ob ich allmählich wirklich zu dem wurde, was ich sah, wenn ich mich in einem Spiegel betrachtete.
   Ich wusste nicht, wie viele Stunden in der Zwischenzeit vergangen waren, während ich so hier saß und über meine Lage brütete. Ich musste aber nicht eine Sekunde überlegen, wer gerade auf mich zukam, als ich die Schritte hörte und den Schatten über die Steine gleiten sah. Ihre schmale Silhouette verriet Aritana beinahe sofort. Vorsichtig legte ich den Ring, mit dem ich die ganze Zeit über mit meinen Fingern gespielt hatte, auf den Tisch und meine Hand daneben.
   Sie war sehr erregt. Ihre Kapuze hatte sie dieses Mal gar nicht erst übergeworfen, ihre spitzen Ohren zuckten regelrecht vor brodelnden Emotionen, und ihre Augen brannten. »Du bist also noch immer hier. Versäufst auch noch deinen letzten Rest Verstand?«
   Ich begegnete ihrem Blick mit kühler Gelassenheit und versuchte dabei, Bedauern und Schmerzen aus dem meinen zu verbannen. Neue Erkenntnisse waren schön und gut, aber schmerzhafte trübten gerne die Miene, und mir war gerade nicht danach, der Blutelfe mehr Holz für ihr kleines, wütendes Feuer zu liefern.
   »Wozu habe ich dich eigentlich aus dieser stinkenden Hütte in Brill gezogen?! Du solltest vor mir kniend meine Füße küssen aus lauter Dankbarkeit, du verrottende miese Ratte! Gold habe ich bezahlt, um dich nach Undercity zu schaffen! GOLD!«
   Ich hob mit mäßigem Interesse eine Augenbraue. Wie es der Zufall wollte, kam genau in diesem Moment der Wirt auf uns zu und stellte mir einen dampfenden Becher voll blutroter Flüssigkeit vor die Nase. Ich nickte ihm zu, griff in meinen Lederbeutel und suchte das fetteste und am sattesten glänzende, gelbe Goldstück heraus, das ich finden konnte. Mit dem Anflug eines Lächelns drückte ich es dem Untoten in die Hand, dessen Augen groß wie Teller wurden. Hatte vorhin mein Erscheinen nicht eine Regung auf seine steifen Gesichtszüge hervorgerufen, so gelang nun der Gier mühelos das, woran Wut, Angst und selbst Hass schmachvoll gescheitert waren. Seine Hände grabschten regelrecht nach dem Goldstück und hielten es wie einen Schatz fest umschlossen, als er zurück hinter seine Theke eilte.
   Als ich mich erneut der Frau zuwandte, bebte diese vor unterdrücktem Zorn. Ich konnte ihr ansehen, wie sehr sie mich gerade hasste – wahrscheinlich gerade genug, um sich wahrhaftig meinen Tod zu wünschen.
   »Setz dich«, sagte ich mit gleichgültiger Stimme. »Ich glaube, wir haben ein paar Dinge zu bereden.«
   Natürlich kam sie meiner Aufforderung nicht nach, sondern fing stattdessen an, mich mit erlesensten Flüchen in verständlicher und unverständlicher Sprache zu bedecken, laut genug, dass schon wieder die ersten neugierigen Blicke in die Kaverne fielen, als Passanten an der Taverne vorbei liefen.
_   »Ich werde gleich deine Hilfe benötigen«, sandte ich meinen Gedanken an den Dämon in mir, während ich die Blutelfe genau beobachtete._
*   »Was hast du… oh, ich verstehe. Aber findest du das nicht etwas übertrieben?«*
_   »Solche Worte von dir? Wirst du etwa zu einem Menschen?«_
*   »Wirst du womöglich endlich zu einem Untoten? Aber gut, ich leihe dir meine Geschwindigkeit. Versuche, ihr möglichst weh zu tun.«*
   Die knöchernen Finger meiner linken Hand, die ich bisher unter dem Tisch gehalten hatte, umschlossen langsam den Griff meines alten, rostigen Dolchs. Genau in diesem Augenblick sah Aritana den goldenen Ring auf dem Tisch. Ihre Flüche und Verwünschungen stoppten, als sie das Kleinod betrachtete, dann flammte wieder die Wut in ihren Augen auf. »Nun, wenn du schon genügend Gold für einen billigen Trunk hast, dann macht es dir sicherlich nichts aus, wenn ich das hier an mich nehme!«
   »Fass es nicht an«, knurrte ich leise.
   Tatsächlich zögerte sie für einen Moment und sah mich beinahe erschrocken an. Ihre Emotionen gewannen jedoch rasch wieder die Oberhand, und das hässliche, selbstgefällige Lächeln, das ich an ihr so verabscheute, zierte ihre Miene. »Oder was willst du tun? Dich wieder auf ein kleines Gefecht mit mir einlassen? Ich bin mir sicher, du weißt noch genauso gut wie ich, wie das für dich geendet hat. Und glaube ja nicht, ich hätte nicht schon längst Schritte unternommen, um dich dieses Mal wirklich unter die Erde zu bringen.«
   Ihre Hand bewegte sich wieder weiter nach vorne.
   »Ich warne dich.«
   Ihre Augen blitzten höhnisch, und ihr Lächeln wurde nur ein Stück breiter.
   Gerade, als ihre Fingerspitzen das Geschmeide berührte, durchstieß mein Dolch mit voller Wucht ihre Hand und nagelte sie auf dem hölzernen Tisch fest. Für eine Sekunde herrschte Stille, bis ein lauter, gellender Schmerzensschrei aus dem Mund der Blutelfe drang.
   Ich stand halb über ihrer Hand gebeugt und ließ langsam den Griff los. Sofort versuchte sie, mit ihrer freien Hand die Klinge aus dem Holz herauszuziehen, aber so sehr sie sich auch mühte, sie fügte sich nur mehr Schmerzen zu, anstatt sich zu befreien.
   Dann sah sie mich an. Ihre Augen waren weit aufgerissen, die Überheblichkeit wie weggeblasen. Dieser Ausdruck kam mir auf unheimliche Art und Weise vertraut vor, und einen Moment später fiel es mir wie Blätter von den Augen: Den gleichen Blick hatte sie Direflesh zugeworfen, als dieser mit seinem Hackbeil auf sie zugekommen war.
   Mir wurde übel. Mir wurde so übel, dass ich kurz davor war, mich zu übergeben, und gleichzeitig schrie ich mich innerlich an, was bei allen unheiligen Dingen dieser Welt in mich gefahren war.
   Natürlich wusste mein Dämon schon, was ich tun wollte, noch bevor ich es überhaupt ausführen konnte. *»Du willst jetzt Schwäche zeigen? Nachdem du sie endlich wahrhaftig in deiner Gewalt hast?«*
_»Ich werde sie nicht mit Angst kontrollieren! Ich bin keins von diesen mordlustigen Gerippen!«_
_ *»Pfft. Du bist zumindest auf einem guten Weg dorthin. Mach dir jetzt nicht kaputt, was du gerade erreicht hast. Bring es mit Würde zu Ende.«*_
_   »Mit Würde?!«_
_ * »Vergiss nicht, wer uns alles beobachtet. Vergiss nicht, wer du jetzt bist.«*_
   Mein Blick huschte durch die Kaverne. Er blieb für einen Augenblick an dem Wirt hängen, der sichtbar zitterte; dann an dem Tauren am Eingang der Taverne, der womöglich gekommen war in der Hoffnung, dass ich in der Zwischenzeit das Weite gesucht hatte, und jetzt mit geballten Fäusten und zu Schlitzen verengten Augen inmitten der schaulustigen Menge stand, die sich bereits versammelt hatte.
   Die verdammte Seele hatte Recht. Ich war wieder einmal in eine fremde Haut geschlüpft, aber dieses Mal machte es mir keinerlei Spaß – vielleicht deshalb, weil ich genau wusste, dass nicht ich, sondern mein Dämon seine Freude an dem hatte, was ich gerade anstellte. Und dennoch musste ich es zu Ende führen und mit den Konsequenzen leben.
   Die Frage war nur, womit ich sicherstellen konnte, dass niemand auf dumme Gedanken kommen würde, sobald er mich kommen sah, und wie ich gleichzeitig Aritana helfen konnte, die gerade höllische Schmerzen durchlitt.
   Die Antwort traf mich wie ein Schlag. Sie war so lächerlich einfach und gleichzeitig abscheulich. Sie würde mir den Magen umdrehen und gleichzeitig meinen Namen, den es nicht gab, durch ganz Undercity tragen. Und sie würde vielleicht, wenn ich es geschickt anstellte und sich die richtige Gelegenheit ergab, für die Blutelfe einen großen Dienst erweisen.
   Mir war schmerzlich bewusst, dass alle Blicke auf mich ruhten, als ich mich wieder Aritana zuwandte, aber ich verzog keine Miene. Stattdessen hielt ich mit meiner rechten Hand die ihre fest, bevor ich meine knöchernen Finger um den Dolchgriff legte.
   Ihr Messer kam so schnell angeflogen, dass es unmöglich gewesen wäre, ihm auszuweichen oder noch rechtzeitig einen Schutzzauber zu sprechen. Es bohrte sich tief in meinen Arm und blieb dort stecken.
   Ich betrachtete ernsthaft überrascht die Klinge, die jetzt aus meinem Fleisch heraus ragte. Ein dumpfes Pochen begann, sich an der Stelle breit zu machen, verbunden mit einem merklich stärker werdenden Schmerz; allerdings nichts, was ich nicht hätte aushalten können. Totes Fleisch fühlte eben nichts, und es machte mir umso mehr klar, wie gefährlich ich eigentlich sein konnte: Schmerzen von solch einer Wunde einfach zu ignorieren, schien für jeden anderen unmöglich, wie Aritana bereits eindrucksvoll gezeigt hatte.
   Ich konnte gar nicht anders, als leise zu lachen. Die Schmerzen waren nichts im Vergleich zu dem, was ich in den letzten Stunden innerlich durchgemacht hatte. Als ich bemerkte, wie der Taure einen Schritt in die Taverne hinein machte, lachte ich noch lauter, so sehr, dass es von den Wänden wiederhallte. Augenblicklich blieb er stehen, unsicher, ob er mein Gebaren als Hohn oder Wahnsinn auffassen sollte.
   Mit einem Ruck holte ich meinen Dolch aus dem Holz und der Hand der Blutelfe heraus. Sie fiel polternd nach hinten, wo sie wimmernd und ihre verletzte Hand schützend an sich gepresst liegen blieb und mich anstarrte.
   Meine Augen lagen auf dem Tauren, als ich lächelnd die Klinge an meinen Mund hob und das Blut ableckte. Es schmeckte genauso, wie ich es befürchtet hatte: stark, süß, geradezu köstlich. Ich konnte spüren, wie sich meine Lippen zu einem unseligen Grinsen verzogen und ich mich zusammen reißen musste, um nicht vor Ekel das Messer fallen zu lassen. Gleichzeitig überfiel mich unheimliche Gier nach mehr, und ich wusste, dass sie nicht von meinem Dämon herrührte, sondern von mir.
   Mein hünenhafter Gegenüber erstarrte auf der Stelle. Vermutlich hatte er schon öfters Gerüchte darüber gehört, was Untote mit Lebenden anstellten. Womöglich hatte er auch schon davon gehört, wie überaus grausam die Verlassenen sein konnten, und es nur nicht so recht glauben wollen, weil ihm in Undercity noch nichts passiert oder dergleichen über den Weg gelaufen war.
   Jetzt jedoch sah er mich mit großen Augen und schnaufender Schnauze an. Ich konnte nicht einschätzen, was er als Nächstes tun würde, aber zumindest für den Moment schien er zu sehr geschockt über das zu sein, was ich ihm darbot.
   Ich zögerte nicht lange, sondern packte die Gelegenheit beim Schopf. In diesem Fall gehörte der Schopf Aritana. Als ich an sie heran trat und sie ohne Gnade hoch riss, schrie sie gepeinigt auf und versuchte krampfhaft, von mir loszukommen. Ich schüttelte sie ein wenig, bevor ich sie mit einem weiteren kräftigen Ruck an mich presste und umklammerte.
   »Vertrau mir«, wisperte ich leise genug, dass nur sie es hören konnte.
   Tatsächlich glaubte ich, zwischen all dem Schrecken und Wahnsinn, der in ihren Augen tobte, einen Funken Hoffnung zu sehen.
   Dann ließ ich den Knauf meines Dolchs auf ihren Kopf niederfahren. Blut sickerte sofort aus der hässlichen Platzwunde, die ich ihr dabei zufügte, aber dafür wurde sie von süßer Ohnmacht umfangen.
   Gespannte Stille senkte sich über die Taverne. Ich steckte meinen blutverschmierten Dolch in meinen Gürtel und warf mir den reglosen Körper der Blutelfe über die Schulter. Dann stapfte ich auf den Koloss zu, der mitten im Eingang der Taverne stand, und baute mich vor ihm auf.
   »Trete zur Seite, mein Freund. Du versperrst mir und meinem Mahl den Weg.«
   Der Taure schien, abgesehen von seinen geschlossenen Fäusten, relativ ruhig zu sein. Ein kräftiges Schnauben, das den Ring an seiner Schnauze erzittern ließ, blies mir ins Gesicht. Dann aber, sehr langsam und scheinbar mit sich selbst ringend, trat der Gehörnte zur Seite.
   Gerade, als ich ihn passieren wollte, drang seine tiefe und massige Stimme an mein Ohr. »Wie heißt du, damit ich einen Namen auf dein Grab setzen kann, wenn ich dich einmal wiedersehe?«
   Ich blieb stehen, zog meine Kapuze über meinen Kopf und grinste darunter hervor. »Ich habe keinen Namen. Und danke für das Angebot, aber ich habe vor, noch viele Male meinen Hunger zu tilgen.«
   »Du wirst schon sehr bald für immer ruhen, wenn ich es bewerkstelligen kann.«
   »Nicht hier und nicht heute«, entgegnete ich locker und winkte noch einmal mit meiner freien Hand, ohne mich umzudrehen. Ich achtete darauf, dass Aritanas Messer schön sichtbar in meinem Arm stecken blieb, während ich pfeifend durch die sich teilende Menge schritt und in die Katakomben Undercitys eindrang.

Das Feuer im Kamin prasselte fröhlich vor sich hin. Dieses Mal stand keine Monstrosität draußen Wache. Dafür hatte ich aus den umherliegenden verwertbaren Bruchstücken der einstigen Möbel ein provisorisches Bett gebastelt, es mit allem, was ich an sauberer Kleidung entbehren konnte, ausgepolstert, und Aritana schließlich darauf gelegt.
   Die Heilung ihrer Wunden war einfacher gewesen, als ich gedacht hatte. Ich hatte das Gefühl, allmählich wieder zurück zu meinen Wurzeln zu kehren, auch wenn mich dieser einfache Heilzauber unheimlich auszehrte. Ich wusste, dass es bessere Formeln gab, bessere Wege, kleine Schnitte sogar über die Zeit zu heilen. Doch solange sie nicht zu mir kamen, musste ich mit dem Vorlieb nehmen, was ich hatte.
   Das beinhaltete auch den kleinen Becher voll Blut, an dem ich immer wieder nippte. Es war schon halb geronnen, doch selbst die verkrusteten Überbleibsel schmeckten fantastisch, besser als alles, an das ich mich erinnern konnte.
   Einige Stunden waren vergangen, seitdem ich den geheimen Unterschlupf der Blutelfe aufgesucht hatte. Den ganzen Weg hierher hatte ich einen inneren Kampf mit mir ausgefochten, ob ich meine Zähne in die verletzte Hand versenken und einige Finger abbeißen oder sie in Ruhe lassen sollte. Als ich schließlich angekommen war und merkte, wie ich allmählich meine Beherrschung verlor, hatte ich zuerst die noch immer blutende Wunde abgeleckt und am Ende einen schmutzigen, alten Becher aus einer Ecke des Zimmers hervor gekramt, ihn zur Hälfte mit Blut volllaufen lassen und dann endlich die Heilzauber gesprochen.
   Jetzt tobte in mir ein Kampf darüber, ob ich diese rote Flüssigkeit genießen durfte oder nicht. Ich verstand allmählich, wie sich Untote in der Gegenwart von Lebenden fühlen mussten, und ich verstand auch, warum Lebende den Untoten so sehr misstrauten, abgesehen davon, dass sie absolut widernatürlich waren. Das Problem war nicht nur, dass es köstlich schmeckte; ich gierte danach. Es schien eine magische Kraft auf mich auszuüben, es schien mich regelrecht zu rufen. Ich konnte jetzt, wenn ich darauf achtete, jeden Herzschlag der Frau hören, die immerhin einige Schritt weit von mir entfernt lag, und ich konnte fast schon fühlen, wie der warme Lebenssaft durch ihre Adern schoss.
   Ich schüttelte mich kurz und nahm dann rasch einen weiteren Schluck, nur um mich noch mehr zu schütteln. Ein kurzes Lachen entwich meiner Kehle, ein resignierender Laut, den ich mit dem Rest des Bechers ertränkte und mit einem langen Seufzer beendete. Wenigstens fühlte ich mich jetzt körperlich gesehen etwas besser. Meine Moral hingegen war inzwischen ein riesiger Scherbenhaufen.
   Ein Stöhnen hinter mir ließ mich aufspringen und an das Bett eilen. Gerade, als ich neben ihr auf die Knie fiel, öffnete Aritana die Augen.
   Kaum dass ihr Blick auf mich fiel, fing sie so laut an zu schreien, dass mir meine Ohren klingelten, und sie schlug wie wild mit ihren Armen auf mich ein. Selbst erschrocken darüber, schaute ich sie zuerst einmal vollkommen verdattert an, bis mich ein Kinnhaken schließlich dazu veranlasste, mich zur Wehr zu setzen. Ich versuchte, ihre Handgelenke zu fassen zu kriegen, während ich hastig auf sie einredete. Aber egal, was ich sagte, es half nicht im Geringsten.
   Nach einer kurzen Rangelei, in der wir das schöne Bett wieder komplett zerstörten und durch den halben Raum kugelten, hielt ich schließlich ihre Arme mit meinen Knien auf den Boden und meine Hand auf ihren Mund gepresst. »Verflucht noch mal, sei leise, du tollwütiges Weib!« Ich warf einen besorgten Blick über meine Schulter zum Eingang des halb verfallenen Hauses; allerdings regte sich nichts, sah man von der Blutelfe ab, die sich unter mir wie ein Aal wandte in ihrem verzweifelten Versuch, freizukommen.
   »Hör endlich auf, so zu zappeln! Ich werde dir nichts tun! Wenn ich dich hätte töten wollen, wärst du wohl kaum mehr aufgewacht!«
   Diese Worte fruchteten endlich. Ihre Augen waren zwar noch immer weit aufgerissen, aber sie strampelte immer weniger, bis sie geradezu zaghaft aufhörte. Ihr Atem ging sehr schnell; warme Luft strich über meine Finger, wenn sie durch ihre Nase ausatmete.
   »Ich werde meine Hand wegnehmen. Hör auf, so zu schreien. Du machst noch halb Undercity auf uns aufmerksam.«
   Ihre Lippen bewegten sich bereits, noch bevor sich meine Finger gänzlich von ihnen gelöst hatten. »Warum ist dein Mund blutverschmiert?!«
   Ich starrte sie entgeistert an, bevor ich mir mit meinem Handrücken über die Lippen fuhr und Blutreste daran kleben sah. »Oh.«
   »Und warum hast du – du hast mich fast – was ist mit meiner Hand?!«
   »Geheilt«, erwiderte ich, während ich vorsichtig aufstand und mir hastig über den Mund fuhr, bevor ich ihr meine Hand ausstreckte. »Ich werde alles erklären.«
   Sie zögerte lange, bis sie endlich zu griff und sich von mir auf die Beine ziehen ließ. Ihre Finger strich immer wieder über den Rücken ihrer anderen Hand, ein wenig verwundert darüber, dass dort nicht einmal mehr das Anzeichen einer Verletzung zu sehen war. Ihre Miene sprach Bände; ihre Gestik, selbst ihr Gang zeigte, dass sie sich fürchtete vor dem, was kommen mochte. Dennoch ließ sie sich auf einen der Stühle nieder, die vor nicht allzu langer Zeit das Massaker der Monstrosität überlebt hatten. Dort saß sie schweigend, das Licht des Kaminfeuers auf ihren Zügen, und starrte mich an.
   Ich stand zuerst etwas unschlüssig vor ihr, nach Worten ringend, die meine Gefühle treffend beschreiben sollten. Allerdings fiel mir nichts Vernünftiges ein, das mich nicht wie einen wahnsinnigen Messerschwinger hätte aussehen lassen. Ich seufzte leise, ließ mich auf einen anderen Stuhl ihr gegenüber fallen und zog dann Aritanas Messer aus meinen Gürtel. »Hier. Das gehört dir.«
   Sie nahm die Waffe nicht sofort an sich, womöglich aus Furcht, ich könnte ihr eine perfide Falle stellen. Als ihre Finger schließlich den Griff berührten, schnappte sie es sich so schnell, wie sie nur konnte, und hielt es dann mit ausgestreckten Armen mir entgegen gereckt. »Ein Schritt«, wisperte sie leise. »Ein Schritt, und ich -«
   »Ich habe dir vorhin schon gesagt, wenn ich dich tot sehen wollte, würdest du nicht mehr atmen.« Ich versuchte es mit einem schmalen Lächeln, aber anstatt sich zu entspannen, schien die Blutelfe sogar noch alarmierter zu werden. Ihr Dolch richtete sich jetzt auf mein Herz aus.
   »Aritana, ich -«
   »Du hast mir fast die Hand abgehackt, und du hast Blut an deinem Mund! Mein Blut! Erzähl mir nicht, dass du mir nicht weh tun wolltest!«
   »Das wäre auch eine Lüge«, erwiderte ich mit einem genervten Unterton in meiner Stimme. Die Muskeln an meinen Augen fingen an zu zucken, als ich erkannte, was gerade passierte.
   »Was zur Hölle tust du?!«, brüllte ich. Aritana fuhr erschrocken zusammen, unwissend, dass es nicht sie war, die ich anschrie.
   Ich stand auf, ohne es zu wollen. Ich spürte, wie sich meine Lippen verzogen und ein hässliches, gequältes Grinsen bildeten. Und ich spürte Schmerzen, unheimliche Pein durch meine Adern pumpen, die nicht die meine war und mich doch an den Rand dessen, was ich ertragen konnte, drängte.
   »Ich werde unserer kleinen Sin’dorei jetzt erklären, was sie zu tun hat, weil du scheinbar zu feinfühlig dafür bist.« Ich umrundete den Stuhl, woraufhin die Frau sofort aufsprang und, mit Horror in ihren Augen und das Messer immer auf mich gerichtet, sich mitdrehte. Ich schaffte es dennoch, mein Gesicht zumindest halb in der Dunkelheit zu behalten, während ihre Züge von den Flammen erhellt wurden.
   »Das Einzige, das du erreichen wirst, ist, dass sie kein Auge mehr zumachen wird!«
   »Oh, ich werde sehr viel mehr erreichen als das. Sie wird schon sehr bald verstehen, in was sie da hinein geraten ist. Nicht wahr, meine liebgewonnenen Feindin?«
   Ein Ruck ging durch meinen Körper, als meine Beine verharrten, während mein Oberkörper eigentlich weiterlaufen wollte. »Lass sie in Ruhe!«, keuchte ich so laut, wie ich nur konnte, bestärkt dadurch, zumindest nicht vollkommen die Kontrolle verloren zu haben.
   »Hör mir zu, Aritana«, wisperte mein Dämon leise durch meinen Mund. Auch seine Stimme klang schmerzerfüllt. »Du kennst mich. Und du wirst mir helfen, genauso wie meinem Freund, der mit mir gefangen ist. Du wirst mit ihm dafür Sorge tragen, dass ich wieder dorthin gelange, wo ich herkam, oder bei allem, was dir heilig ist, ich schneide dir im Schlaf deine verdammte Kehle durch und bade in deinem Blut, bevor ich deine Ohren verzehre!«
   Die Frau war nicht mehr in der Lage zu antworten. Sie zitterte unkontrolliert am ganzen Leib, so sehr, dass ich ihr problemlos das Messer aus der Hand hätte schlagen können. Sie nickte nur, während Tränen der Angst in ihren Augen standen und begannen, ihre Wange hinab zu laufen.
   Die Schmerzen verklangen genauso schnell, wie sie gekommen waren. Dennoch hinterließen sie einen Nachgeschmack dessen, was ich gefühlt hatte, in meinen Sehnen und Muskeln. Jede Bewegung schien sie fast reißen zu lassen. Gekrümmt tastete ich mit meiner Hand nach dem Stuhl, von dem ich mich eben erst erhoben hatte, und fiel dann einfach zusammen gekauert auf den kalten Steinboden, als ich ihn nicht erreichte.
   Mein Atem ging merkwürdig schnell. Ich war es gar nicht mehr gewohnt, so schnell Luft in meine Lungen zu pressen, zumal ich sie ja nicht mehr wirklich zu benötigen schien. Jetzt aber fühlte ich mich verwundbar und ausgemergelt, als wäre eine Stierherde über mich getrampelt.
   Aus dem Augenwinkel erkannte ich Aritana, die langsam auf mich zu kam und sich über mich aufbaute. Ihre Hände zitterten noch immer, aber den Dolch hielt sie jetzt fest umklammert.
   Ich musste ihr nicht einmal ins Gesicht sehen, um zu wissen, was sie gerade dachte. Sie würde mir den Kopf vom Rumpf abtrennen, und wenn sie dafür einmal rund um den Hals schneiden musste. Sie würde die Gefahr nun, wo sie gerade so wehrlos war, einfach vernichten.
   Ich schloss meine Augen. Ich wollte nicht sehen, wie es zu Ende geht.
   »Ich hoffe, du bist zufrieden, du verdammtes Scheusal«, murmelte ich leise zwischen meinen Atemstößen hervor.
   Ich wartete.
   Aber der Schmerz kam nicht. Ich hörte weder das Knirschen von Knochen noch das ekelerregende Geräusch, wenn Blut auf den Boden tropfte, unscheinbar und harmlos wie Wasser.
   Gerade, als ich wieder aufschaute, spürte ich doch noch einen fiesen Stich, der aus meiner rechten Hand kam. Ich keuchte leise – zu sehr viel mehr war ich gerade nicht fähig – und erkannte einen Moment später Aritanas Messer aus dem Fleisch heraus ragen.
   Die neben mir kniende Blutelfe war so bleich, dass sie fast schon hätte tot sein können. Ihre leuchtenden Augen blinzelten mich an, bestrebt, die letzten Tränen zu vertreiben, die sich über ihre Haut zogen.
   »Warum?«, fragte sie leise. Ihre Stimme war gebrochen von dem, was sie gerade erlebt hatte.
   Ich musste gar nicht erst darüber nachdenken, was sie meinte. Aber ich musste mich zusammen reißen, um ihr die Wahrheit ins Gesicht zu sagen.
   »Um ein Wolf zu werden… was mir nie gelingen wird.«
   Stille senkte sich wieder über uns, nur unterbrochen vom Knacken des Feuers. Ich erkannte in dem wenigen Licht nicht sonderlich viel. Die leuchtenden Augen der Giftmischerin waren das einzige, auf das ich mich wirklich konzentrieren konnte.
   »Du hast bereits einen Wolf in dir«, hauchte sie mir zu. »Einen, der meine Witterung hat.«
   Ihre Finger berührten meine Stirn, und ein trauriges Lächeln erschien auf ihren Lippen. »Und du hast versucht, ihn von mir abzubringen.«
   Ich erwiderte ihr Lächeln. Das erste Mal an diesem verfluchten Tag fühlte es sich nicht falsch an.


----------



## Acid_1 (14. Dezember 2013)

Wow... mehr fällt mir nicht ein. Das beste Kapitel bis jetzt.


----------



## Al Fifino (14. Januar 2014)

Hui! Neues Kapitel.

Hehehe... auf die Reaktionen bin ich gespannt.

___________
*
*
*Kapitel 19 – Ein Wunsch für Seinesgleichen*

   Seitdem ich nicht mehr lebte, hatte ich fast nie geschlafen. Ich hatte immer wieder einmal meine Augen geschlossen, um nachzudenken, aber die sanfte Umarmung der Müdigkeit war mir nie vergönnt gewesen. Die einzige Ausnahme war, als ich Aritana von der Schwelle des Todes zurück ins Leben geholt hatte.
   Jetzt fühlte ich mich zwar ebenso wie damals unheimlich matt und ausgelaugt, aber dennoch hielt ich meine Augen offen und meinen Geist geschärft. Aritana schlief – was ich als einen weiteren Beweis ihres Vertrauens mir gegenüber achtete – nur ein paar Schritte von mir entfernt in dem notdürftig wiedererrichteten Bett. Woher sie die Gewissheit nahm, dass ich sie nicht einfach abschlachten würde, war mir ein kleines Rätsel.
   Ein umso größeres war, wie mein Dämon es geschafft hatte, mich einfach aus meinen eigenen Körper zu verbannen und Kontrolle über ihn zu erlangen. Ich verbrachte die nächsten Stunden in einer angeregten Diskussion mit ihm, indem ich ihn in meinem Geiste mit Fragen geradezu bombardierte und ihn so lange nervte, bis er mir Rede und Antwort stand. Unsere Verbindung ging doch sehr viel tiefgründiger, als ich anfangs angenommen hatte. Allerdings war es mir noch nicht gelungen, in die Erinnerungen der gefangenen Seele einzudringen, so wie sie es bei mir immer wieder tat.
   All diese Dinge erfuhr ich nicht, während ich nur dumm in unserem geheimen Raum saß. Ich wanderte durch die Hallen von Undercity, während die Blutelfe schlief, auf der Suche nach einer ganz bestimmten Person, die ich hier nicht ohne weiteres finden würde. Zu meinem Glück wusste ich genau den richtigen Ort für mein Vorhaben.
   Meine Füße führten mich zielstrebig ins Magierviertel, hinein in die Pyramide und hinunter in ihre Katakomben. Wenn es eine Wache gab, so ließ sie sich nicht sehen. Die wenigen Untoten, die ich ansonsten antraf, passierte ich wortlos und mit tief in das Gesicht gezogener Kapuze. Ich bezweifelte, dass auch nur einer von ihnen wusste, was mich hinunter in das Gefängnis trieb.
   Ich wanderte am Anfang etwas ziellos durch die Gänge, darauf bedacht, mit dem Ruß der Fackeln Pfeile an den Mauern zu hinterlassen, damit ich meinen Weg zurück finden würde. Bei Türen, hinter denen ich etwas zu hören glaubte, blieb ich kurz stehen und schaute durch die Gitterstäbe in die Zellen dahinter. Meistens handelte es sich allerdings nur um kleinere oder größere Ratten, die an Stroh und Knochen nagten und schnell die Flucht ergriffen, sobald der Schein der Fackel sie traf.
   Dann ertönte jedoch ein schwaches Stöhnen aus einer der Zellen. Neugierig hob ich die Fackel noch etwas höher, um mehr Licht in das Verließ zu werfen. In einer Ecke kauerte eine Gestalt, deren Haupthaar verdreckt und ungepflegt wirkte. Sie hielt das Gesicht der Mauer zugewandt, hatte die Beine eng an den knochigen Körper gezogen und schien vor allem darauf bedacht zu sein, mir nicht zu nahe zu kommen.
   Selbst dieses armselige Häuflein Elend reichte bereits aus, um einen gewissen Hunger in mir zum Erwachen zu bringen. Ich umgriff mit meiner freien Hand einen der Gitterstäbe, während ich mit wachsender Gier den Menschen anschaute. Seit meinem kleinen Zwischenmahl fühlte ich mich so gut wie schon lange nicht mehr, auch wenn ich mich innerlich schüttelte, sobald ich nur an das verkrustete Blut in dem Becher dachte. Und doch zeigte mir mein kleines Experiment bereits jetzt wieder auf, dass ich sehr bald sehr viel mehr davon benötigen würde.
   Mit aufbrennendem Selbsthass zwang ich mich dazu, mich abzuwenden, und schlurfte den Weg zurück, den ich gekommen war. Mein Dolch hing an meinem Strick-Gürtel, und meine knöchernen Finger knackten bereits voller Vorfreude, wenn ich sie nur bewegte. Umso grimmiger stapfte ich die Stufen wieder hinauf und marschierte durch die Gänge der Pyramide, als plötzlich eine andere Gestalt vor mir auftauchte.
   Sie blieb ebenso stehen wie ich, als sich unsere Blicke kurz trafen. Ich erkannte meinen Gegenüber sofort. Auch Elias schien mich nicht vergessen zu haben, denn seine Miene verzog sich zu einer Fratze aus Hass und Neid. Dennoch tat er vorerst nichts und blieb einfach nur etwas unschlüssig stehen.
   »Ich muss vorbei«, versuchte ich es also vorsichtig mit einer möglichst neutralen Stimme.
   »Und mich würde interessieren, was du dort unten gesucht hast«, erwiderte er gehässig. »Etwa mich? Willst du doch noch zu Ende führen, was du begonnen hast?«
   Seine Frage kam mir so dämlich vor, dass ich tatsächlich eine Augenbraue hob und ihn überrascht anschaute. »Ich habe keinen Zwist mit dir, Elias.«
   »Aber ich mit dir. Du hast meine Frau getötet.«
   »Hast du sie überhaupt noch geliebt?«
   Für einen Moment schien es ihm die Sprache verschlagen zu haben, bevor seine Augen geradezu Feuer fingen. »Ich brauche so etwas unwichtiges wie Liebe nicht, um den Mörder meiner Frau hassen zu können.«
   »Du willst also für jemanden sterben, der dir komplett unwichtig ist? Bitte. Ich gebe dir sogar den ersten Streich. Ich will dich in deinem hasserfüllten Stolz nicht verletzen, indem du nicht einmal die Chance bekommst, einen Treffer zu landen.«
   Gemächlich zog ich meinen Dolch, murmelte ein einzelnes Wort und ließ eine fauchende dunkle Kugel in meiner Hand erscheinen, die sich auf ein weiteres Wort hin wie ein Handschuh über meine Finger legte. Mein rechter Fuß schlurfte ein wenig über den Boden, als ich ihn nach hinten zog und mich in eine Kampfstellung brachte, wie sie mir meine Seele augenblicklich einflüsterte.
   Elias hingegen blieb noch immer regungslos stehen. Sein Blick huschte von dem Dolch zu meiner von Finsternis ummantelten Hand und beobachtete dann meine Vorbereitung, wobei er immer panischer wurde. Auch ihm kam in den Sinn, was das letzte Mal passiert war, als er seine Kraft mit der meinen hatte messen wollen.
   Ein feines Lächeln erschien auf seinen Lippen, und er deutete eine leichte Verbeugung an.
   Sofort entspannte ich mich, entließ den Zauber mit einem Händewink und steckte den Dolch zurück in den Gürtel. »Schön, dass wir uns verstehen«, erwiderte ich mit einer Spur von Hohn in der Stimme. »Ich habe gehört, dass du ein guter Lehrer der dämonischen Künste sein sollst, und ich könnte noch einige Unterweisungen vertragen.«
   Jetzt wurde sein Lächeln eine Spur breiter. »Für den richtigen Preis will ich gerne den Tod meiner Frau vergessen.«
   »Worauf ich hätte wetten können«, erwiderte ich trocken. Tatsächlich schüttelte es mich innerlich geradezu vor Abneigung, wenn ich darüber nachdachte, wie wenig dieses wandelnde Skelett noch mit einem Menschen – oder mit mir – gemeinsam hatte. »Aus reiner Neugier: Was tust du, wenn dich einmal wieder die Lust nach frischem Blut übermannt?«
   Die Augen des Untoten wurden groß, als ihn Verständnis überkam. »Ah. Das hat Euch also nach unten getrieben. Nun, wenn keine Lebenden in der Nähe sind, überkommt einen diese Lust nur selten, nicht wahr? Aber wenn Ihr wollt, kann ich Euch gerne zu einem… Exemplar führen, das Euren Ansprüchen genügen sollte.« Seine Finger spielten dabei mit den Schlüsseln, die an einem Bund an seinem ledernen Gürtel hingen.
   »Kann ich auf deine Verschwiegenheit bauen?«
   »Pah. Kann man überhaupt einem Untoten vertrauen?«
   Ich musste lächeln. Bei all seinen Fehlern konnte ich den Galgenhumor des wandelnden Zombies gut leiden. Auch er schien mir jetzt, da er seine neue Lage betrachtete, mehr abgewinnen zu können. Sein Lächeln wurde zu einem breiten Grinsen, als er an mir vorbei humpelte und die Treppe hinunter marschierte, die ich gerade erst wieder hochgekommen war.
   Ich achtete darauf, auch weiterhin meine Markierungen anzubringen, während wir durch die unterirdischen Gänge schlichen. Als Elias bemerkte, was ich mit den Fackeln tat, nickte er nur anerkennend. »Guter Gedanke. Vertraue keinem Untoten. Erst recht nicht Direflesh, oder diesem alten Gauner Blackweaver. Hecken ständig neue Verschwörungen aus, die beiden.«
   »Blackweaver scheint tatsächlich nicht gut auf Direflesh zu sprechen zu sein.«
   »Wundert mich nicht«, gab der Untote zurück, während er um eine Ecke lugte und mich dann hinterher winkte. »Direflesh war mal Anwärter auf die Stelle, die Blackweaver gerade innehat, als höchster Magier in Undercity. In einem fairen Zweikampf – wobei, es gibt keine fairen Zweikämpfe zwischen Untoten. Jedenfalls, in einem Zweikampf hätte er wahrscheinlich gewonnen, aber Blackweaver hat ihn und einige seiner Experimente in Misskredit gebracht. Die blasse Elfe war nicht eben begeistert, und damit waren die Ambitionen des Apothekers vom Tisch.«
   »Sylvanas Windrunner hatte mit Direflesh zu tun?«
   »Nicht direkt. Aber er hat einige Experimente an Blutelfen ausgeführt. Die Kleine, die du angeblich gefressen hast – lustige Geschichte übrigens, wenn sie denn tatsächlich so stattgefunden hat – jedenfalls hatte er es in letzter Zeit auf sie abgesehen, für irgendeinen weiteren Trank, den er in seinem Wahnsinn zusammen panscht. Sylvanas war selbst früher mal eine Hochelfe, wie du sicher weißt, und sie versucht schon seit längerem, eine gute Beziehung zu den Sin’dorei herzustellen, also konnte sie solche Neuigkeiten nicht gebrauchen.«
   Vor einer Zelle, die mir merkwürdig bekannt vorkam, blieb er schließlich stehen. Einer der unzähligen Schlüssel ließ schließlich das Schloss laut knacken, und die Tür schwang quietschend auf. »Ich nasche selbst gerne mal von ihr, wenn mich die Sehnsucht nach einer guten Mahlzeit treibt«, meinte Elias mit einem bösartigen Grinsen, als ich vorsichtig eintrat.
   Die Gestalt saß noch immer so in der Ecke, wie ich sie erst kurz zuvor gesehen hatte. Ich konnte den Herzschlag der Frau hören, die nackt und regungslos auf das wartete, was kommen mochte.
   Das Knallen der Tür war so laut, dass ich erschrocken herum wirbelte. Ich bekam gerade noch mit, wie Elias mit einem breiten Lächeln, das seine verfaulten Zähne entblößte, den Schlüssel drehte und das Schloss knackte. »Du bist ein schlechter Schüler. Vertraue keinem Untoten, habe ich gesagt.«
   Lachend wandte er sich bereits zum Gehen, als ich voller Wut an den Gitterstäben rüttelte. »Und was willst du tun, du verdammtes Stück verfaulendes Fleisch? Mich hier verrotten lassen?!«
   »Besser!«, hallte seine Stimme zurück. »Lass dich überraschen!«
   Ich brüllte ihm noch einige Verwünschungen hinterher, bis ich einsah, dass es keinen Sinn hatte. Für eine Weile blieb ich noch stehen und versuchte, meines Zorns Herr zu werden, was mir allerdings nicht so recht gelingen wollte. Ich hatte mich gerade wie ein verdammter Idiot fangen lassen, und es betraf mich mehr, als ich mir eingestehen wollte.
   Ein leises Rascheln in der Ecke ließ mich meiner Mitgefangenen gewahr werden. Als ich mich umdrehte, erschrak ich mindestens ebenso sehr wie vorher.
   Das schwache Licht der Fackeln, die draußen im Gang hingen, drückte sich nur unzureichend an mir vorbei, und wahrscheinlich war es auch besser so. Das Gesicht der Frau war schön, wenn auch blass und eingefallen, und wurde von dreckig-weißem Haar eingerahmt. Ihre Augen, ebenso wie ihre Wangen von Falten umgeben, schienen trübe zu sein und es sah nicht so aus, als könnte sie mich erkennen; vielmehr blickte sie einfach durch mich hindurch. Ihre Lippen waren spröde und sahen aus, als hätten sie schon seit Wochen kein Wasser mehr benetzt.
   Es waren die eitrigen Wunden und Schnitte, die den Rest ihres Körpers übersäten und mich dazu brachten, mich mit dem Rücken gegen die Eisenstäbe zu pressen. Mir dämmerte allmählich, was das faulende Gerippe gemeint hatte, als er mir von dem Exemplar erzählt hatte, das er im Hinterkopf habe. Und ich erkannte allmählich, wie grausam meine Brüder und Schwestern eigentlich sein konnten.
   Und zu guter Letzt dämmerte mir, wie hungrig ich war und wie verlockend und verführerisch die Menschen-Frau aussah, die dort so wehrlos saß und einfach nur vor sich hin starrte.
   Der erste Schritt fiel mir noch schwer. Ich wollte es eigentlich nicht tun. Der zweite ging dann schon viel leichter; sie musste unheimlich leiden, mit all den schwelenden Wunden und Verletzungen. Beim nächsten Schritt hatte ich schon den Beschluss gefasst, sie von ihrer grausamen Pein zu befreien; und beim vierten – den letzten – war ich mir sicher, dass sie mir dafür danken würde, wenn sie es nur könnte.
   Ich ging vor ihr in die Hocke und atmete ein paar Mal tief ein und aus, bevor ich vorsichtig meinen Dolch zog. Ich wollte sie nicht erschrecken, nicht jetzt, wo sie ohnehin gleich nichts mehr spüren würde. Und ich fuhr mir bereits voller Vorfreude mit der Zunge über meine eigenen toten Lippen, immer darauf bedacht, mir einzureden, dass ich es auch für sie tat und nicht nur für mich.
   Dann, völlig überraschend, teilten sich ihre Lippen.
   »Wirst du mich endlich töten?«
   Ich blinzelte sie ein paar Mal an, bevor ich meinen Dolch wieder sinken ließ. Ich verstand sie. Es war nicht die Gossensprache der Untoten, in der sie ihre Worte gewählt hatte. Es war eine andere Sprache, eine alte Sprache, die ich einst beherrscht hatte und die ich noch immer sprechen konnte. Aber ich hatte sie hier noch nie gehört.
   Mühsam schob ich meinen größer werdenden Hunger beiseite. Ich würde ohnehin noch ein wenig hier bleiben, rief ich mir ins Gedächtnis, und ein kleines Gespräch mochte kein Verlust sein. Außerdem versuchte ich noch immer irgendwie, den Hunger unter Kontrolle zu kriegen, auch wenn ich keine große Hoffnung hegte. Ich befürchtete eher, dass die Frau am Ende unserer Unterhaltung nicht mehr am Leben und ich mit ihrem Blut besudelt sein würde.
   Nochmals befeuchtete ich meine Lippen, dieses Mal jedoch nicht aus Gier, sondern eher aus einer alten Gewohnheit heraus, die wie von selbst zu mir kam. »Ich glaube nicht, dass ich jener bin, den Ihr erwartet habt.«
   Ihre Augen wurden groß, als sie ihre eigene Sprache aus einem anderen Mund hörte. Ich glaubte sogar zu erkennen, wie ihre Unterlippe zu zittern begann, ganz sachte erst, dann immer stärker.
   »Wer bist du?«, fragte sie leise, fast ängstlich, als könnte ich eine Einbildung sein.
   »Ich… weiß es selbst nicht«, erwiderte ich etwas lahm. Es fiel mir nicht eben leicht, diese fremde und doch vertraute Zunge zu sprechen. Und außerdem sagte ich nur die Wahrheit.
   Davon ließ sich die Frau jedoch nicht beirren. Ihre Hände streckten sich nach mir aus, ertasteten zuerst meine Brust, dann meinen Hals und fuhren schließlich sanft über mein Gesicht. »Du bist einer von ihnen!«, warf sie mir mit Ekel in der Stimme vor. Ihre Hände hielt das jedoch nicht davon ab, auch noch meine Haare zu befühlen und gar nicht mehr von mir abzulassen.
   »Ich bin untot, ja. Aber ich bin nicht einer von ihnen.«
   Ihre Hände stießen mich überraschend zurück, und ich taumelte ein wenig. »Natürlich bist du das! Warum bist du wohl in Magdas dreckige Zelle gekommen? Um ihr Gesellschaft zu leisten? Wohl kaum!«
   Jetzt fühlte ich mich erst recht von mir selbst angeekelt. Sie hatte natürlich Recht. Und so starrte ich sie nur schweigend an, unfähig, etwas zu erwidern.
   »Der, den sie Elias nennen, hat das getan«, brummte die alte Frau verbittert, während sie vorsichtig ihre Wunden betastete. »Er will mich nicht sterben lassen. Er hat seine dämonische Freude daran, mich leiden zu sehen, und lauscht jedem meiner Klageschreie. Er ist böse, durch und durch, so wie alle Untoten. Er lädt seinesgleichen ein, um sich an meinem Blut und meinem Körper zu laben, und wenn sie mit mir fertig sind, versorgen sie mich gerade so, dass ich nicht zu sterben vermag.«
   »Ihr hättet Euch selbst töten können -«
   »Niemals!«, giftete sie augenblicklich zurück, und ihre blinden Augen schienen sich in die meinen zu bohren. »Niemals gebe ich diesen Kanalratten die Genugtuung, die sie daraus ziehen würden! Sag mir endlich, warum bist du gekommen?!«
   »Ich…« Es gab kein Entkommen vor ihren Augen. Sie musste blind sein, dessen war ich mir inzwischen fast sicher, aber dennoch schaffte sie es, meinen Blick gefangen zu halten und in mich hinein zu starren, um das Abscheulichste zutage zu fördern.
   »Ich war gekommen, um… von Eurem Blut zu trinken.«
   Ein triumphierendes Lachen kam zur Antwort. »Ich wusste es! Die alte Magda ist nicht dumm, vermaledeite Ratte! Und warum sprichst du mit mir in der Gemeinen Sprache? Hast du sie gelernt, damit du die alte Magda verhöhnen kannst, während du von ihrem Blut trinkst?!«
   »Nein, ich… ich erkannte Eure Zunge. Aber ich weiß nicht, warum und woher.«
   Ihre Augen verengten sich zu Schlitzen. Für einen Moment glaubte ich, dass sich der weiße Schleier auf ihnen zu bewegen schien, als würde ich in einen tiefen Strudel schauen, doch dann war es, als wäre nie etwas geschehen. Ich verfluchte das wenige Licht, das in unser Gefängnis fiel, bis die alte Frau plötzlich wieder ihre Hand ausstreckte und geschickt zwischen den Knöpfen meiner Tunika hindurch griff, um sie auf das Loch in meiner Brust zu legen. Verwirrt und perplex hielt ich die Luft an, darauf wartend, was als Nächstes passieren würde.
   Tatsächlich glätteten sich die Zornesfalten auf dem Gesicht der Frau, und sie machten einer trauernden Miene Platz. »Oh. Oh, du armer Junge.«, wisperte sie leise, und um mich vollkommen in Konfusion zu stürzen, rann eine einzelne Träne aus ihrem blinden Auge und ihrer Wange hinab.
   »Was… was seht, oder… was fühlt Ihr? Bitte, wenn Ihr etwas über mich wisst, dann müsst Ihr es mir sagen!«
   »Der Andere, der in dir gefangen ist. Wer ist er?«
   Jetzt starrte ich die Alte vollkommen entgeistert an. Auch mein Dämon in mir war mehr als nur überrascht von ihrer plötzlichen Erkenntnis; so überrascht, dass er sich sofort an die Oberfläche klaute. Ich erlaubte es ihm. Was jetzt kam, musste uns beide betreffen.
   »Ich hieß Gregor«, sagte er durch meinen Mund, und wieder war seine Stimme, obwohl mit meiner Zunge gesprochen, doch ein klein wenig anders. »Woher wusstest du, dass ich hier bin? Woher -«
   »Ich bedauere deinen Tod, Gregor. Und ich bedauere, wie du zu dem geworden bist, was du einst warst. Auch wenn ich dich verstehe… verzehrende Liebe, die in blanken Hass umschlägt, ist mächtig. Deine Ruhe war verdient und wurde dir dennoch geraubt.«
   »Ich… was?!«, drang es aus mir heraus. »Woher… was, bei Arthas Bart, bist du, Weib?!«
   »Die alte Magda war nicht immer alt, und sie war einst ebenfalls sehr mächtig.« Ein geheimnisvolles Lächeln umspielte ihre spröden Lippen, als sie ihre Hand wieder aus meiner Tunika herauszog und sanft meine Wange tätschelte. »Doch wer bist du, mein Junge? Jener, der nicht in den Seelenstein-Splittern gesperrt ist?«
   Die Worte brauchten ein wenig, bis sie vollkommen in mir eingedrungen waren. Seelenstein-Splitter. Ich hatte schon von Seelensteinen gelesen, und dass man sie benutzte, um Seelen von lebenden Wesen in sie zu bannen und bei Beschwörungen zu opfern, auf dass Dämonen und Geister erschienen und dem Befehl ihres Beschwörers gehorchten.
   »Ich… ich weiß nicht, wer ich bin. Mein Dämon -«
   »Gregor, Junge. Sein Name ist Gregor.«
   »Er ist ein Untoter, durch und durch!«, erwiderte ich erhitzt. »Er war es, der damals mit dem Gefangenen gespielt und ihn dann grausamst getötet hat! Er -«
   »Junge«, unterbrach mich die alte Magda leise, und ich konnte nicht anders, als sofort zu verstummen. »Du weißt nicht, was Gregor erdulden musste. Und der Fluch der Untoten ist ein sehr starker, den man nicht einfach ungeschehen machen kann. Du – du bist keiner von ihnen, und doch unterliegst auch du ihrem Fluch. Was sonst hat dich in meine Zelle getrieben?«
   »Aber – ich – « Ich rang nach Worten, um sie davon zu überzeugen, dass sie falsch lag. Aber tief in mir spürte ich, dass Gregor bereits die Wahrheit erkannt hatte und den Kopf darüber schüttelte, dass ich mich so sehr sträubte, sie anzuerkennen.
   »Ich kann kein Untoter sein«, krächzte ich schließlich leise, als eine erste Träne aus meinen Augen trat. »Ich erinnere mich an alles. Ich war ein Priester des Lichts. Ich hatte eine Frau. Ich war ein guter Mann. Ich…«
   »Du wolltest wissen, wer ich einst war«, unterbrach mich Gregor ebenso leise, mit fast schon erstickter Stimme. »Ich weiß nicht mehr viel von meinem Leben. Aber was ich weiß… Ich kann es dir zeigen.«
   Das Gesicht der alten Magda verschwamm, und mit ihr die kalten und grauen Mauern unserer Gefängniszelle. Alles vermischte sich zu einem riesigen Strudel von Farben, die immer heller und heller wurden, bis sie plötzlich anhielten und ein neues Bild formten.
   Bücher. Regale voller Bücher türmten sich vor mir auf, liefen der Wand entlang und überall um mich herum. Der Geruch von altem Pergament und frischer Tinte lag in der Luft. Ich fühlte mich pudelwohl hier, und der Gedanke, niemals diesen Ort des Wissens verlassen zu wollen, durchquerte kurz meinen Kopf. Dann widmete ich mich wieder meinen Studien, die vor mir ausgebreitet auf einem kleinen Schreibpult lagen, und betrachtete die Liste mit den Büchern, die ich später noch einsortieren würde.
   Dann verschwamm wieder alles in dem Strudel, um sich gleich darauf wieder auf zu klaren.
  Eine Elfe stand vor einem der Bücherregale und schaute mich auffordernd an. Sie war ausgesprochen hübsch; ihr ganzer Körper drückte tödliche Eleganz aus, und ihre saphirblauen Augen blitzten regelrecht, als sie mich anschaute. Ich erkannte Zuneigung in ihrem Blick, und ich war hin und weg davon. Ihre Haut war nicht so weiß wie die der Blutelfen, sondern ging eher ins violette über und gab ihr etwas ganz Besonderes, Exotisches. Als sie ihren Kopf leicht schräg legte, fiel ihr das kurz gehaltene silberne Haar vor die Augen, und sie schenkte mir ein sanftes Lächeln.
   Mehr benötigte sie nicht. Ich war bereit, ihr bis ans Ende der Welt zu folgen.
   Der wunderschöne Anblick wurde aufgesaugt und verschwand zusammen mit allem anderen. Verschiedene Orte erschienen kurz hintereinander und immer nur für einen Augenblick: Ein unendlich langer Tunnel, der sich sogar unter dem Meer erstreckte und nach Ironforge, der Hauptstadt der Zwerge, führte; dann diese mächtige Stadt selbst, mit ihren hellen Feuern und Schmelzöfen, die um jede Tages- und Nachtzeit brannten; schließlich die Gitterstäbe ihrer Gefängnisse, in denen ich eher schlecht als recht schlafen musste; und schließlich eine gewaltige Berglandschaft, in der ich mich wiederfand.
   Ich stand jemandem gegenüber. Wir befanden uns in einem Zweikampf und waren wohl in etwa gleich stark. Sein Gesicht war schmerzverzerrt, einige unschöne Kratzer zierten es, und er biss seine Zähne zusammen in dem Versuch, mich umzuwerfen. Der Schnee knirschte unter unseren Füßen, während wir beide stöhnten und grunzten, und ich erkannte gerade, dass er nur noch ein, zwei Schritte von einem tiefen Abgrund entfernt stand. Ich musste ihn nur über eben diesen schieben, oder ihn zwingen, aufzugeben, wenn er nicht sterben wollte. Ich hoffte, dass letzteres geschehen würde.
   Dann spürte ich einen heftigen Schlag in den Rücken. Die in mir angestaute Luft entwich, und Schmerzen breiteten sich plötzlich in mir aus, so stark, als müsste ich in den nächsten Sekunden sterben. Im gleichen Moment verließen meine Beine die Kraft, ebenso wie meine Hände, und ich sackte schlaff gegen meinen Kontrahenten, der mich nur voller Entsetzen anschaute und hastig auffing.
   »Wer… war das?«, flüsterte ich leise und blinzelte dabei ungläubig. Die Schmerzen wurden noch stärker, und ich spürte regelrecht, wie sich mein Gesicht in Qualen verzog. Jeder Atemzug schmerzte und wurde schwerer und schwerer.
   »Silverarrow«, wisperte mein Kontrahent leise zurück. Eine Träne rann seiner Wange herab.
   Silverarrow. Das war der Name der Elfe. Jener Elfe, die ich liebte; jene Elfe, die mich hierher geführt hatte. Jene Elfe, für die ich gerade in den Hort eines Drachens eingestiegen war, um dort einen gesuchten Verbrecher zu finden, der ihr ein überaus wertvolles Schwert geklaut hatte. Genau jenen Menschen, der mich gerade wie einen sterbenden Bruder in seinen Armen hielt und dessen Blick vor Wut glühte.
    Mein  Herz zog sich zusammen, als sich die eiskalte Faust des Zorns und des Hasses um es legte und den letzten Atem aus mir herausdrückte. Und mit diesem letzten Ausatmen schwor ich, nicht mehr hörbar für meinem Bruder im nahenden Tode, ewige Rache gegen das Scheusal, das mich gerade ermordet hatte.
   Mit einem Schlag verschwand alles, und ich erblickte die trauernde alte Magda. Ich musste einige Male blinzeln, weil meine Sicht so verschwommen war, bis ich erkannte, dass ich weinte. Schwarze Tränen rannen mein Gesicht hinab und tropften auf den kalten Boden.
   »Wer bist du, Frau?«, fragte Gregor erneut. Seine Stimme passte überhaupt nicht zu den Gefühlen, die gerade durch mich jagten und mich unendlich bedauern ließen, meine zweite Seele jemals Dämon genannt zu haben.
   »Die alte Magda war einstmals eine große Nekromantin«, erwiderte sie leise und seufzte dabei. »Lange, lange ist das her. Jetzt ist sie nur noch eine Gefangene der Verlassenen. Ebenso wie du, mein Junge.«
   Ich musste schwer schlucken und einige Male tief ein und ausatmen, was sich sehr seltsam anfühlte. Ich erkannte jetzt auch, warum: meine Lunge musste ein riesiges Loch haben, eben jenes, das der Pfeil der Elfe hinterlassen hatte.
   »Gregor… wie kann ich ihm seine Ruhe schenken?«
   Die alte Magda lächelte traurig und schüttelte dabei nur sanft den Kopf. »Ich weiß es nicht, Junge. Es tut mir leid, aber Magda hat niemals solch bösartige Gedanken gehegt, wie es die Verlassenen tun. Zwei Seelen in einen Körper zu sperren, und die falsche Seele in den falschen Körper… grausam. Grausam«, wiederholte sie noch einmal mit Nachdruck.
   »Es muss eine Möglichkeit geben!«, drängte ich hastig und nahm ihre Hand in die meine. »Bitte, Magda, Ihr müsst mir sagen, was Ihr wisst! Ich will – nein, ich _muss_ ihm helfen!«
   Die alte Frau schüttelte nur weiter den Kopf, bis sie plötzlich damit aufhörte und sich ihre Stirn in Falten legte. »Versprichst du mir, Junge, mir einen Gefallen zu tun?«
   »Alles! Alles, was in meiner Macht steht!«
   Sie nickte zufrieden. »Seelen in einen Stein zu bannen, ist teuflisches Werk. Ich habe es früher getan, und es war nicht minder teuflisch und unrein. Aber für jeden Schmutz und jeden Dreck gibt es ein Wasser, das ihn abzuwaschen vermag. Heiliges Wasser, reinigendes Wasser.«
   Voller Spannung wartete ich darauf, dass sie weiter sprach, und als sie es nicht tat, drückte ich ihre Hand noch ein wenig fester. »Welches Wasser, Magda? Bitte, sagt es mir!«
   Sie seufzte noch schwerer als vorher. Dann nahm sie ihre andere Hand und drückte die meine. »Mondbrunnen-Wasser, mein Junge. Das reinste Wasser, das die Nachtelfen besitzen. Es ist alles, wofür die Untoten nicht stehen, und nichts, wofür die Untoten stehen. Es ist vielleicht deine einzige Hoffnung. Und vielleicht ist es auch dein sicherer Tod.«
   »Moondbrunnen-Wasser«, wiederholten Gregor und ich gleichzeitig, und unsere Stimmen überlagerten sich zu einer einzigen, die gespenstisch nachzuhallen schien. Dennoch merkten wir beide, wie eine wohlige Wärme in unserem Körper aufzusteigen begann. Wir hatten eine Spur gefunden. Eine Spur, die zu unserer Erlösung führen würde, egal, wie diese Erlösung aussah.
   »Dein Gefallen, Junge.«
   Sofort riss ich mich aus meinen Gedanken und schaute Magda beinahe liebevoll an. »Sagt ihn mir, Magda. Ich will tun, was ich kann.«
   Die Alte lächelte schwach. »Töte mich, Junge. Die alte Magda hat schon so lange gelebt und so lange gelitten, dass sie dessen überdrüssig ist. Und sie wird nicht an der Hand einer Kanalratte sterben, sondern durch die Barmherzigkeit eines Menschen.«
   Ich schluckte noch schwerer als vorher, aber ich nickte augenblicklich meine Zustimmung.
   »Und töte den Untoten, den sie Elias nennen. Töte ihn und wispere ihm meinen Namen ins Ohr, wenn er seinen letzten falschen Atemzug tut.«
   Ein grausames Lächeln huschte über meine Lippen, als Gregor und ich das Gleiche dachten. Dann drückte ich ein letztes Mal ihre Hand. »Ich werde es tun, Magda. Ich verdanke Euch zu viel, als dass ich Euch irgendetwas ablehnen könnte.«
   »Danke, mein Junge.« Ihre Worte kamen leise aus ihrem Mund, und das Lächeln, das sie mir schenkte, zeugte davon, wie sehr sie sich darauf freute, endlich ins Jenseits wandern zu dürfen.
   Wieder zog ich meinen Dolch, doch meine Gier nach Blut war wie weggeblasen. Vorsichtig platzierte ich die Spitze der Klinge auf ihrer Brust, so, wie ich es schon bei Inessa getan hatte und Gregor es mir erklärte.
   Bevor ich zustach, räusperten wir uns noch einmal, wobei wir uns anstrengten, die vermaledeiten Tränen zurückzuhalten. »Es war eine Ehre, Euch kennenlernen zu dürfen. Habt Dank für Eure Hilfe, und findet den Frieden, den Ihr verdient.«
   Der Stahl fraß sich mühelos durch das Fleisch und durchdrang ebenso mühelos das Herz. Magdas Atem stockte für einen Augenblick, bevor er ein letztes Mal aus ihrer Brust drang und sie mit geschlossenen Augen und einem letzten Lächeln auf den Lippen zusammen sackte.
   Ich fing sie auf, ebenso liebevoll und sanft, wie es mein Kontrahent getan hatte, als ich gegen ihn auf den eisigen Klippen in Dun Morogh, im Lande der Zwerge, gekämpft hatte. Vorsichtig bettete ich sie auf den kalten Stein, strich ihr das wirre Haar aus dem Gesicht und faltete ihre Hände auf ihrer Brust zusammen, nachdem ich meine Klinge wieder an mich genommen hatte. Als sie schließlich so aufgebahrt und wie friedlich schlummernd dalag, nahm ich meinen Umhang ab und deckte sie damit zu.
   Voller Dankbarkeit schaute ich das Grab jener Frau an, die ich durch puren Zufall getroffen hatte und die mir ein neues Leben geschenkt hatte.

_________________________________________________________

*Anmerkung des Autors (das bin ich)*
*
*
Für diejenigen, die es bis hierher geschafft haben und keine Ahnung haben, 
wovon Gregor spricht - ihr erfahrt es in der Geschichte "Heldentum", zu finden 
in meiner Signatur. (Tut mir leid, dass ich euch das jetzt aufbürde, aber dieser 
Verlauf der Geschichte war - leider! - von Anfang an so geplant.  )


----------



## Acid_1 (19. Januar 2014)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Wow... mehr fällt mir nicht ein. Das beste Kapitel bis jetzt.



Ich zitiere mich hier mal selbst, da muss ich es nicht nochmal schreiben.

Du bist ein verdammter Teufel, die Geschichte wird immer besser. 
Du kannst wirklich Geschichten schreiben.

Leben. Tod. Wiedergeburt. 2 Leben verschmelzen zu einem. Ein Leben endet. Ein Neues beginnt.

Jetzt wissen wir auch endlich, wer der "Dämon" in ihm ist. Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass sie Elias töten.

Zu der Anmerkung am Ende deines Posts noch ein paar Worte:

Du bist der Autor. Du entscheidest, was du schreibst, welche Geschichten du wann und in welchem Ausmaß miteinander verknüpfst, da brauchst du dich für nichts zu entschuldigen.

Entweder wir Leser akzeptieren das, oder sollen aufhören, deine Geschichten zu lesen.

Mach auf jeden Fall weiter so, eine klasse Story!

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Kleiner Einschub von Tante Edith:

Was mich aber schonmal interessieren würde ist, wie viele Leute überhaupt noch deine Geschichte verfolgen oder ob ich der einzig Übriggebliebene bin.


----------



## Al Fifino (30. Januar 2014)

Wenn man den Zahlen Glauben schenken darf, welche die Klicks auf diesen Thread angeben, dann bist du beileibe nicht der Einzige, der die Geschichte liest. Wohl aber der einzige, der Kommentare dazu abgibt. Danke dafür!
__________________________________________________________*

Kapitel 20 &#8211; Von Versprechen und Verrat*

Die Zeit verging nur schleppend, aber das störte weder Gregor noch mich. Wir saßen einfach nur vor den Gitterstäben und warteten darauf, dass Elias wieder antraben würde, um sich entweder über mich lustig zu machen oder seinem albernen Spiel eine ernstere Note zu verleihen. Was er schließlich// mit Sicherheit nicht beabsichtigte, war, mich verhungern zu lassen.
   »Er lässt sich jedenfalls Zeit«, brummte Gregor gerade vor sich hin, während er mit dem Dolch spielte, ihn spielerisch in die Höhe warf und die wirbelnde Klinge wieder geschickt auffing. Ich beobachtete sie dabei, auch wenn ich mir sicher war, dass er den Sichtkontakt für sein kleines Kunststück gar nicht benötigte.
   »Wer weiß, was er treibt. Vielleicht will er mich ja bei Blackweaver anschwärzen, von wegen, ich sei eingebrochen.«
   »Dann wäre er schon längst wieder hier. Blackweaver mag es nicht, wenn man in seinen Katakomben herum stolziert.«
   »Natürlich weiß Elias nicht, dass Blackweaver mich zu einem Spion für ihn gemacht hat.«
   »Und dieser Tätigkeit bist du nicht wirklich hinterher gegangen.« Nachdem er den Dolch ein weiteres Mal erfolgreich gefangen hatte, seufzte Gregor, steckte ihn wieder weg und zog sich aus meinem Körper zurück, um mir wieder mehr Platz einzuräumen. Er erprobte immer mehr, wie weit er gehen und gleichzeitig dabei die Schmerzen aushalten konnte. Dabei hatten wir herausgefunden, dass wohl unsere Seelen konkurrierten und ich ihm &#8211; mit genügend Willenskraft und einigen unangenehmen Qualen meinerseits &#8211; den Körper zumindest teilweise überlassen konnte. Wahrscheinlich war das sogar der Grund, warum er in Kämpfen immer mehr ans Tageslicht gerückt war und ansonsten sich eher im Hintergrund hatte halten müssen: Meine Angst hatte es ihm leicht gemacht, die Kontrolle zu erringen.
   »Wir können ihm dennoch genügend erzählen«, gab ich ziemlich zuversichtlich zurück. »Die Sache mit Aritana, um ein Beispiel zu nennen, und die vielen Tränke, die er in mich hinein kippt. Und nicht zuletzt unser seltsamer Zustand selbst.«
   »Was wir ihm nur sagen sollten, wenn wir gar keinen anderen Ausweg mehr sehen. Am Ende ist der vermaledeite Magus genauso spitz darauf herauszufinden, wie das möglich ist, wie Direflesh. Falls das verfluchte Gerippe überhaupt davon Bescheid weiß.«
   »Ich denke nicht. Woher auch? Wir wussten ja selbst nicht einmal, wie es möglich ist.«
   Gregor brummte nur kurz zur Antwort, und wir verfielen in Schweigen, in dem wir nur Gedanken austauschten, Bilder über längst vergangene Tage, in dem Bestreben, uns besser kennen zu lernen. Selbstgespräche zu führen, war uns beiden am Anfang mehr als nur komisch vorgekommen; doch zum einen gefiel es Gregor mehr und mehr, wieder selbst etwas sagen zu können, ohne sich dabei den Weg an die Oberfläche klauen zu müssen. Zugleich war es eine gute Übung für mich, meiner zweiten Seele einen Platz in mir zu schaffen, von dem aus sie mehr bewirken konnte als nur eingeflüsterte Warnungen.
   »Ich verstehe allmählich, warum du Aritana dermaßen hasst«, murmelte ich nach einer Weile. »Nicht genug, dass sie dich umgebracht hat &#8211; wofür sie mit Sicherheit ihre Gründe gehabt hatte &#8211; aber sie sieht der Nachtelfe aus deinen Erinnerungen sehr ähnlich.«
   »Das ist nicht alles.« Gregor biss sich auf die Unterlippe, in dem Bestreben, die richtigen Worte für jene Gedanken zu finden, die mir verborgen blieben. »Ich habe das dumme Gefühl, sie schon einmal gesehen zu haben. In meinem ersten Leben, meine ich. Aber ich bin nie darauf gekommen, wann das gewesen sein könnte.«
   »Und glaubst du, du kannst jetzt deinen Hass auf sie überwinden?«
   Das Lachen hallte die Gänge entlang und verlor sich in einem gespenstischen Widerhall. »Man merkt, dass du kein echter Untoter bist. Das Einzige, das mich davon wahrhaft davon abhält, dem Wahnsinn zu verfallen, ist mein ewig brennender Hass auf diese Elfen-Schlampe.«
   »Aber es war doch nicht sie, die dich -«
   »Sie lebt. Das reicht mir.«
   Ich atmete schwer aus, darauf bedacht, nicht zu laut zu seufzen. Gregor konnte sein wie ein störrisches Kind, aber dieses Kind beherrschte den Umgang mit Klinge aller Art besser als jeder andere, den ich kannte. Eine solche Kombination konnte sehr unangenehm werden.
   »Du wirst sie dennoch nicht töten.«
   »Dein zuckersüßes Versprechen? Glaub nicht, ich hätte eure traute Zweisamkeit nicht mitbekommen. Ich hätte mich am liebsten übergeben, aber leider gehört mir mein Körper ja nicht mehr.«
   »Sie kann uns nützlich sein«, erwiderte ich mit Nachdruck, während ich etwas abwesend meine Finger knacken ließ. »Überleg doch nur! Direflesh soll sie nicht in die Finger bekommen, weil Sylvanas Windrunner sich bei den Blutelfen einschmeicheln will, und -«
   »Wir haben sie gefressen. Zumindest scheint die halbe Stadt das zu glauben.«
   Meine schöne Gedankenwelt zerfiel zu Staub und Asche, als mir klar wurde, dass Gregor Recht hatte. »Das könnte bedeuten, dass die Banshee-Königin uns böse ist.«
   »Sie wird uns vierteilen lassen, wenn sie erst einmal mitbekommt, dass wir hier unten gefangen sind. Oder schlimmer.«
   »Aber sie ist ja nicht tot! Sie lebt noch, sie -«
   »Niemand wird uns glauben. Warum auch? Die Banshee-Königin ist schrecklich in ihrem Zorn. Du glaubst, ich wäre grausam? Du weißt nicht einmal, was das Wort bedeutet. Jeder Verlassene weiß, dass Sylvanas Windrunner an Skrupellosigkeit nur schwer zu überbieten ist, auch wenn sie ihren Hass auf das Lebende gut unter Kontrolle zu haben scheint.«
   Meine Ruhe war verflogen, und hastig sprang ich auf die Beine. »Dann sollten wir wohl besser versuchen, von hier zu verschwinden, oder nicht?« Ich untersuchte die Scharniere der Türen auf Schwächen, doch alles, was ich fand, war der rotbraune Rost, der an ihnen klebte.
   »Unnütz. Wir kommen hier nicht weg, bis jemand &#8211; oh. Hörst du das? Ich glaube, es ist soweit.«
   Schritte näherten sich, erst hallend und kaum auszumachen, aus welcher Richtung, dann immer lauter und eindeutiger. Es waren mehr als nur ein Paar Stiefel, die auf den steinernen Boden traten. Es hörte sich so an, als würde eine ganze Kohorte von im Gleichschritt marschierenden Gestalten auf uns zukommen.
   Dann bogen die ersten gepanzerten Untoten um die Ecke. Ihre im Fackellicht glänzenden Brustpanzer und gepanzerten Hosen waren ohne Makel, ganz im Gegensatz zu einigen Gesichtern der Gerüsteten. Jeder von ihnen trug ein Schwert an der Seite, und ich erkannte sogar die eine oder andere starr nach vorne blickende Frau unter ihnen.
   Als sie bei meiner Zelle angekommen waren, blieben sie allesamt gleichzeitig stehen und vollführten eine Vierteldrehung, um mich anzuschauen, bevor sie eine kleine Gasse bildeten. Es waren acht Krieger und Kriegerinnen, alle mit der Hand auf dem Knauf ihrer Schwerter.
   Dann hörte ich den schlurfenden Gang von neuen Gestalten, und gleich darauf traten Elias und Blackweaver in den Fackelschein. Die wenigen Zahnstummel, die sich in seinem verfluchten Maul befanden, waren gut zu sehen, als mich der Zombie angrinste, dann aber hastig Platz machte, als sein Meister nach vorne trat und mich durch die Gitterstäbe hindurch lange ansah. Er trug dieses Mal eine leichte Robe ohne besondere Verzierungen, auch wenn ein mir unbekanntes Emblem auf seiner Brust prangerte und ihn wohl als hohes Tier der Magier-Gilde in Undercity auswies. Sein Blick fiel auch auf die Leiche hinter mir, bevor er sich wieder an mich wandte.
   »Mein namenloser Freund. Als ich hörte, dass du dich an meinen Gefangenen vergehst, hielt ich es zuerst für einen schlechten Scherz. Nun muss ich sehen, dass die Berichte der Wahrheit entsprechen&#8230; eine sehr traurige Angelegenheit.«
   Ich schaute nur mit einer versteinerten Miene zurück. Ich konnte tatsächlich spüren, wie mein Herz wieder einmal etwas schneller schlug und tatsächlich auf sich aufmerksam machte. Sonst hatte ich schon fast vergessen, dass ich überhaupt eines besaß.
   »Was genau hat dich hier herunter getrieben? Die Gier nach Blut? Und das, obwohl du kurz zuvor erst eine ganze Blutelfe vertilgt haben sollst?«
   Ich konnte sehen, wie sich Elias im Hintergrund buchstäblich voller Schadenfreude die Hände rieb. Seine Augen sprachen Bände, und die Erwartung, mich in irgendeiner Weise leidend und sterbend zu sehen, blitzte darin auf.
   Blackweaver beugte sich noch ein Stück weiter nach vorne, so sehr, dass seine Stirn fast schon die eisernen Stäbe berührten. Ich verstand die Geste sofort, doch als ich einen ersten Schritt auf ihn zumachte, drang der Klang von acht halb gezogenen Schwertern durch die Korridore. Vorsichtig hob ich meine gespreizten Hände, verschränkte sie dann langsam hinter meinem Rücken und trat schließlich unter den wachsamen Augen der Wächter an den Untoten heran, um mich zu ihm vorzubeugen.
   »Willst du mir vielleicht erzählen, was hier vorgefallen ist?«, wisperte der Magier mir zu, gerade laut genug, dass ich es verstehen konnte.
   »Gerne. Vielleicht habe ich auch noch das eine oder andere über Direflesh, das Euch interessieren könnte. Aber muss das hier sein?«
   Das äußerst schmale Lächeln, das er mir zur Antwort zeigte, ließ mich hoffen. Beide traten wir wieder einen Schritt von den Stangen zurück, und Blackweaver drehte sich zu seinen Wachen um. »Wir werden das Verhör fortsetzen, aber nicht hier. Es gibt bessere Räumlichkeiten für solche Zwecke.«
   Die Worte zergingen wie Honig auf Elias Zunge. Gemächlich kramte er seine Schlüssel hervor und näherte sich, die Wächter wohlwissend in kampfbereiter Stellung in seinem Rücken, der Tür. »Vielleicht bedauerst du es ja jetzt, meine Minna getötet zu haben. Aber mach dir nichts daraus. Ich werde genügend Freude an deinem Verhör ha-«
   Der Schlüssel war schon halb umgedreht, als ich zwei rasche Schritte auf ihn zu tat. Natürlich blieb dem Untoten mein Handeln nicht verborgen, und hastig wollte er zurückweichen, doch meine rechte Hand schoss bereits, zielsicher von Gregor geführt, durch die Stäbe hindurch und erhaschte seine Tunika. Unwirsch riss ich ihn wieder zurück, so dass er gegen das Eisen klatschte und panisch aufjaulte. Das Klirren der Schwerter wurde von meinem Dolch begleitet, dessen Spitze sich einen Moment später an die Kehle des Untoten legte.
   »Lass mich los!«, quiekte Elias angst- und zugleich hasserfüllt, auch wenn er es nicht wagte, sich auch nur einen Zoll zu bewegen. Die Wachen hinter ihm umrundeten ihn, einige hoben bereits ihre Waffen, während zwei von ihnen versuchten, sich so zu positionieren, dass sie mich durch die Stäbe hindurch abstechen konnten.
   »Sagt, Meister Blackweaver«, brummte ich mit einem grausamen Unterton in der Stimme, während ich voller Hass den winselnden Kadaver in meiner Hand anstarrte, »benötigt ihr dieses sabbernde Scheusal noch?«
   Die Wächter verharrten mitten in ihren Bewegungen. Auch Elias hörte auf, sich zu winden und leise Flüche gegen mich auszustoßen. Alle warteten auf die Worte jenes Verlassenen, der etwas im Abseits stand und das Geschehen mit scheinbar großem Interesse betrachtete.
   Nach einer kurzen Pause, in welcher die Spannung fast ins Unermessliche stieg, meinte er lapidar: »Er ist einer meiner besten Lehrer und mit Sicherheit mein bester Henker.«
   Das Grinsen, das sich auf Elias Gesicht stahl, wurde so breit, dass ich es am liebsten mit einem wuchtigen Schlag hinfort gewischt hätte. Zähneknirschend nahm ich den Dolch von seiner Kehle und steckte ihn langsam wieder in meinen Gürtel.
   Voller Siegesgewissheit trat der Untote einen Schritt zurück, wurde aber sofort wieder an das Gitter geschmettert, als ich ihn ruckartig zurückzog. Ich musste das Wort nicht einmal sagen; der Gedanke alleine reichte vollkommen aus, dass meine knöcherne Hand von dunkel-violetten Flammen verzehrt wurde.
   »Dann tut es mir sehr leid.«
   Beim Kreischen des Untoten zog sich in mir alles zusammen, aber der Hass war größer als mein Ekel. Meine Faust steckte bis zum Anschlag im Bauch des Verlassenen. Es roch schlagartig nach verbranntem Fleisch, kleine Rauchfahnen stiegen von der Wunde auf. Das Gesicht meines Opfers verzog sich in Höllenqualen, als es mich panisch anstarrte, während ich meine Lippen möglichst nahe an sein Ohr brachte.
   »Die alte Magda lässt grüßen.«
   Dann entließ ich den Schattenblitz schlagartig. Selbst die Wächter zuckten zurück, als dunkles Blut spritzte und die Schreie des Untoten abrupt verstummten. Ein letzter, dumpfer Aufschlag, als der leblose Körper nach hinten sackte und der Länge nach zu Boden fiel, zeugte von dem Ableben des grausigen Magisters.
   Stille senkte sich über uns wie ein schweres Tuch. Niemand regte sich, niemand wagte es auch nur zu atmen. 
   Blackweaver betrachtete mich lange, bevor er seinen Wächtern einen letzten Blick zuwarf. »Wie ich schon sagte: andere Räumlichkeiten. Führt ihn in mein Arbeitszimmer. Zwei Wachen an der Tür. Ich denke, ab hier brauchen wir keinerlei weitere Überraschungen erwarten.«
   Gemächlichen Schrittes begann der Magier bereits, den Korridor entlang zu schreiten, als er doch noch einmal stehen blieb. »Und bestraft ihn angemessen.«
   Eine der Wachen &#8211; scheinbar ihr Anführer, ein für Untote seltsam eitler Gecke mit einem Federbusch auf seinem polierten Helm &#8211; nickte nur und wartete, bis sein Meister gegangen war. Dann befahl er einer nahestehenden Soldatin mit einem weiteren Nicken, die Tür aufzuschließen. Ihre Augen verengten sich zu Schlitzen, als sie sich vorsichtig dem Schloss näherte. Ich grinste sie nur breit an, während ich zwei Schritte nach hinten tat, um ihr zu zeigen, dass sie nicht in unmittelbarer Gefahr schwebte. »Keine Angst, meine Hübsche«, purrte Gregor aus mir heraus. »Ein solch schönes Gesicht wie das deine würde ich niemals zerstören wollen.«
   Allmählich bereute ich die Freiheiten, die ich Gregor einräumte. »Und sagt mir bitte, was diese Bestrafung sein soll«, fügte ich etwas ernster hinzu. Ich hatte gehofft, ohne eine Strafe auszukommen, war aber gar nicht erst davon ausgegangen, dass sich meine Hoffnung erfüllen würde. Immerhin war mein ziemlich waghalsiger Plan aufgegangen: Die Bestrafung bestand nicht aus einer Vierteilung, und mein Versprechen war eingelöst.
   »Hast du dich denn jemals betrachtet?«
   Natürlich konnte Gregor sein Maul nicht halten, aber seine Andeutung machte mich stutzig. »Was meinst du?«, fragte ich ihn, wobei ich meine Hände nach vorne streckte. Die Soldatin betrat mit einem Seil bewaffnet und von zwei ihrer Mitstreiter begleitet die Zelle. Ihr Gesicht war tatsächlich hübsch, sah man von der gräulichen Hautfarbe und den gespenstisch leuchtenden Augen ab. Zumindest für eine Untote versprühte sie noch eine gewisse Attraktivität. Diese wurde jedoch von ihrer versteinerten Miene nicht eben unterstrichen.
   »Du hättest die Brandmarke gefunden, die ich bereits besitze. Ein altes Geschenk von Blackweaver, als ich einen seiner Aufträge nicht ganz so ausführte, wie er es wollte.«
   Innerlich stöhnte ich auf. Kaum dass ich einen Gedanken an ihn senden wollte, überrollte mich meine zweite Seele geradezu mit Sinneseindrücken und allerlei Unsinn. Es war klar, dass er lieber selbst sprechen wollte, anstatt sich schweigend mit mir zu unterhalten, und mir blieb nicht viel anderes übrig, als sein Spiel mitzuspielen. »Hat es sehr weh getan?«
   »Es war einigermaßen unerträglich.« Gregor lachte, während ich mir meine Arme widerstandslos hinter dem Rücken festbinden ließ. Kaum dass sie sich sicher war, dass der Knoten unmöglich zu öffnen war, stieß mich die Soldatin unwirsch nach vorne. »Wenn du schon weißt, was auf dich zukommt, kennst du sicherlich den Weg.«
   »Natürlich, meine Teuerste! Und ich werde ihn liebend gerne in einer solch hübschen Begleitung beschreiten.«
   »Wenn du nicht dein verdammtes Maul hältst, dann schneide ich dir eigenhändig auch noch die Zunge heraus.«
   »Vielleicht solltest du auf deine Teuerste hören«, gab ich Gregor mit dem Anflug eines Grinsens zu bedenken. »Sie ist scheinbar nicht gewillt, deine Lobhuldigungen länger zu ertragen.«
   »Schade. Ich dachte, endlich ein Mädchen für die späten Stunden gefunden zu haben.«
   Jetzt war ich ehrlich überrascht. »Ich wusste nicht, dass Untote so etwas tun.«
   »Oh nein, nicht das, was du meinst. Ich meine, um durch die Stadt zu schleichen und ein paar Kehlen durchzuschneiden. Möglichst die von Lebenden, natürlich.«
   Aus irgendeinem Grund musste ich lachen, was meiner Bewacherin allerdings nicht sonderlich gefiel, denn sie schubste mich ein weiteres Mal, um mich anzutreiben. Gehorsam beschleunigte ich meinen Schritt und bog um jene Ecken, die mir Gregor aufzählte, während ich mich weiter mit ihm unterhielt, als würden wir nur einen kleinen Spaziergang unternehmen.
   »Meinst du nicht, sie halten uns für verrückt?«, fragte ich ihn schließlich, wobei ich grinsend und zugleich neugierig die Untoten anschaute, die vor und hinter mir den Gang entlang marschierten.
   Die Antwort kam prompt in Form eines Schwertknaufs, der mir mit gehöriger Wucht gegen den Kopf knallte. Ich stolperte fast, fing mich aber gerade noch, nur um doch im Dreck zu landen, als mir die Soldatin noch einen Tritt hinterher schickte. »Du sollst dein verfluchtes Maul halten, du verrückter Bastard!«
   »Sie ist eindeutig kein Mädchen für die späten Stunden«, murmelte ich leise, während ich mich hastig aufrappelte und weiter den Soldaten folgte, die vor mir her schritten.
   »Nein, das ist sie wirklich nicht«, pflichtete Gregor mir verbittert bei. »Dabei hat sie das schönste Gesicht von all den Leichen, die hier herum lungern.«
   »Glaubst du, sie werden Bericht an Blackweaver geben, dass ich mit mir selbst rede?«
   »Das will ich doch hoffen! Je verrückter wir sind, desto weniger nimmt man uns ab und desto gefährlicher werden wir.«
   Das Seufzen, das aus mir drang, kam aus einer sehr tiefen Stelle in mir hervor. »Ich weiß nicht, ob ich gerne einen verrückten Untoten mimen möchte.«
   »Solange ich bei dir bin, sollte es nicht sonderlich schwer werden. Wir werden ab und zu jemanden ohne Grund töten und verscharren, oder essen, je nachdem. Und allen, die uns böse hinterher blicken, wispere ich ein paar unschöne Worte zu, und du kannst dich danach bei ihnen entschuldigen. So wie bei unserer schönen Begleiterin -«
   Der Schlag kam erwartet, aber deswegen nicht weniger hart. Dieses Mal fiel ich der Länge nach auf den Boden, und nur mithilfe zweier Wachen schaffte ich es, überhaupt wieder auf die Beine zu kommen. Gregor, der die Schmerzen nicht so wahrzunehmen schien wie ich, fing an, fröhlich zu lachen, bevor er sich bei seiner Ehrengarde, wie er sie nannte, bedankte. Wenn er den Eindruck eines Wahnsinnigen erwecken wollte, dann machte er gute Fortschritte: Die ersten der Untoten verloren ihre starre Miene und schauten mich relativ entgeistert und verwirrt an.
   »Warst du schon immer so?«, fragte ich ihn im Flüsterton, als wir endlich unser Ziel &#8211; eine etwas geräumigere Zelle, lediglich mit einem fest im Boden verschraubten Stuhl mit Scharnieren zum Anketten des Gefangenen bestückt &#8211; erreichten. Gehorsam und ohne überhaupt dazu gedrängt werden zu müssen, marschierte ich zu dem Stuhl hinüber und setzte mich hin, kaum dass mir das Seil abgenommen worden war.
   »Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich war früher sehr schweigsam. Ein Teil meines Charmes, wenn du so willst. Niemand wusste, wie er auf mich reagieren sollte, weil ich fast nie antwortete.«
   Hände und Füße wurden angekettet, und sogar mein Oberkörper wurde vorsorglich an die Stuhllehne festgebunden. In einer Ecke glomm heiße Glut in einer kleinen Kohlepfanne, und ein langer eiserner Stab war mitten in die Hitze versenkt. Meine Klamotten wurden mir recht unwirsch vom Leib gerissen, und als mein Oberkörper frei lag, erkannte ich, was Gregor vorher erwähnt hatte: Ein schwarzes Mal war an meiner Seite zu erkennen, und es ähnelte in gewisser Weise jenem Zeichen, das Blackweaver auf seiner Robe getragen hatte.
   »Hast du geschrien, als sie dir das zugefügt haben?«
   »Wie am Spieß.«
   Die wundersam schöne Untote ging mit einem schmalen Lächeln zu der Pfanne herüber und zog das heiße Eisen heraus. Ihr Lächeln wurde breiter, als sie gemächlich und mit wippenden Hüften, das Folterinstrument lässig in der Hand schwingend, auf mich zukam.
   »Blackweaver muss sehr oft Beschwerden haben, wenn man bedenkt, dass er sein Brandzeichen ständig erhitzt lässt«, gab ich in einem möglichst unbekümmerten Ton zu bedenken. Meine Augen folgten jedoch immer dem heißen, flirrenden Eisen, das vor ihnen auf und ab tanzte.
   »Ich glaube, seine meisten Beschwerden enden mit dem Tod. Du kommst noch gut davon.«
   »So, wie deine Angebetete gerade lächelt, habe ich Zweifel an deinen Worten.«
   »Du würdest es auch genießen, jemanden brandmarken zu dürfen. Glaub mir, ich habe das schon getan. Die Wärme, das Zischen des Eisens auf der Haut, die Schreie -«
   »Vielleicht solltest du sie später doch noch einmal fragen, ob sie nicht etwas mit dir unternehmen will. Ihr zwei scheint viel gemeinsam zu  ha-«
   Die verdammte Hure stieß mit dem Brandeisen zu wie mit einem Schwert. Dass sie von unserer kleinen Unterhaltung nicht eben begeistert war, zeigte sie dadurch, dass sie mir das erhitzte Metall so tief in die Brust trieb, wie sie nur konnte. Hätte Blackweaver nicht indirekt befohlen, mich am Leben zu lassen, hätte sie bestimmt noch ein wenig weiter nach rechts gezielt und mir das verfluchte Ding mitten in das Loch in meiner Brust gestoßen.
   Der Qualm, der augenblicklich aufstieg, stank nach verbrannter Haut und Fleisch. Ich hatte schon meinen Anteil an bestialischen Schmerzen und Todesqualen gehabt, aber bisher den Eindruck gewonnen, dass ich als Untoter zumindest nicht mehr so stark fühlen konnte wie ein Lebender. Jetzt erkannte ich den Fehler in meinem Denken: Ich konnte noch mehr als genug fühlen. Allerdings schien die sanfte Ohnmacht nicht mehr gewillt, mir beizustehen, wenn die Schmerzen zu groß wurden. Während ich also so laut schrie, wie es meine Lungen zuließen, durchzuckte mich der Gedanke, dass meine bisherigen Ohnmachtsanfälle stets von zu viel Zauberei gekommen waren, von einer Ermüdung des Geistes, niemals aber von einer Ermüdung des Körpers.
   Das Zischen endete so abrupt, wie es begonnen hatte, aber die Schmerzen blieben. Ich bezweifelte, dass ich sie jemals vergessen würde. Das neue Schandmal auf meinem Körper sah überaus hässlich aus: Durch meine hektischen Bewegungen war es immer wieder verrutscht, und auch meine Folter-Meisterin hatte ihren Spaß daran gehabt, das Eisen ein wenig zu drehen. Anstatt eines Zeichens schmückte jetzt also ein schwarzer, einigermaßen runder Fleck meine Brust.
   Ich biss die Zähne zusammen, als meine Fesseln gelöst wurden. Als man mir wieder die Hände hinter dem Rücken zusammen band, musste ich mir auf die Lippen beißen, um nicht wieder laut aufzuschreien, als sich meine geschundene Haut spannte und anfühlte, als würde sie jeden Augenblick reißen. Gregor hingegen fing einmal öfters an, unbeschwert zu lachen, was sich auf seltsame Art und Weise mit kleinen Klageschreien meinerseits vermengte. Hatten von den sechs Wächtern vorher nur zwei oder drei immer wieder einen verwirrten und teils besorgten Blick auf mich geworfen, so starrten mich jetzt allesamt mit Augen an, die Bände sprachen. Wenigstens schubste mich jetzt niemand mehr auf dem Weg aus den Katakomben heraus: Sie alle hielten mindestens einen Schritt Abstand zu  mir, und jeder von ihnen hatte sein Schwert gezogen, um mich im Zweifelsfall sofort zerhacken zu können.
   Gregor und ich hielten unsere kleine Maskerade &#8211; er aus reinem Vergnügen, ich aus reinen Schmerzen heraus &#8211; selbst auf der Treppe hinauf noch aufrecht. Die wenigen Untoten, denen wir begegneten, machten einen weiten Bogen um uns, nicht zuletzt wegen meiner Begleitung und der Richtung, die wir in der Pyramide einschlugen. Nach einer weiteren Biegung erblickte ich bereits die Tür zu jenem Raum, in dem ich Blackweaver das erste Mal gesehen hatte.
   Meine voranschreitenden Wärter zogen sie auf, kaum dass sie bei ihr angekommen waren, und nahmen dann rechts und links von der Tür Aufstellung. Mit einem kurzen Nicken und halb grinsender, halb schmerzverzerrter Miene marschierte ich an ihnen vorbei und in das Zimmer hinein. Kaum dass ich die Schwelle übertreten hatte, fiel die Tür hinter mir auch schon ins Schloss.
   Noch immer lagen die alten, muffigen Teppiche auf dem Boden und dämpften jeden meiner Schritte. Auch die Regale waren mit Büchern vollgestopft, eben so, wie ich sie vom letzten Mal in Erinnerung hatte. Allerdings saß zu meiner Überraschung niemand an dem Tisch. Ich war alleine in dem düsteren, nur schwach von einem hellblauen magischen Licht erhellten Raum.
   »Du kennst ihn. War Blackweaver jemals nicht in seinem Arbeitszimmer, wenn er dich sehen wollte?«
   »Nein«, antwortete Gregor etwas gedehnt, während ich vorsichtig auf das Tischchen zuging. Ein halbleeres Tintenfass stand darauf, daneben lagen drei weiße Federn, die ordentlich angespitzt waren. Zusammengerolltes Pergament befand sich auf der anderen Seite, und in der Mitte lag ein dickes, in Leder eingebundenes Buch.
   »Er wollte uns hier empfangen, oder nicht?«
   »Natürlich. Und Ismael Blackweaver ist ein schlauer Bastard. Er würde uns nicht in sein Arbeitszimmer schicken und uns dort auch noch alleine lassen, wenn er nicht wollte, dass wir uns genau dieses Buch anschauen.«
   Ich umrundete den Tisch nicht. Stattdessen drehte ich einfach nur das Buch um und legte behutsam meine Finger darauf. Gerade, als ich es aufschlagen wollte, verharrte ich mitten in der Bewegung. »Es macht keinen Sinn. Was er uns sagen will, hätte er uns auch persönlich mitteilen können.«
   »Er wird seine Gründe haben. Jetzt schlag endlich das verdammte Buch auf. Ich wollte schon immer wissen, was er hinein kritzelt.«
   Für einen Moment schloss ich die Augen und sandte ein kurzes Stoßgebet an das Licht &#8211; so sehr ich auch bezweifelte, dass es mir noch helfen würde, selbst wenn es mich hören konnte &#8211; und öffnete das Buch dann an genau jener Stelle, die ein schmaler Stoffstreifen, der in den Einband eingearbeitet war, markierte.
   Rasch überflog ich den Absatz, der dort stand. Genauso schnell schlug ich das Buch wieder zu, um dann ein paar Schritte zurück zu taumeln und mir panisch an den Kopf zu fassen.
   »Er weiß Bescheid«, murmelte Gregor aus mir hervor.
   »Natürlich«, erklang es aus einer Ecke des Raums zur Antwort.
   Dunkelviolette Flammen barsten regelrecht in meiner Hand auf, während ich hastig meinen Kopf hin und her drehte. Dann fing plötzlich etwas zu flimmern an und erhaschte meinen Blick. Nur drei Schritte von mir entfernt erschien Ismael Blackweaver mitten aus dem Nichts. Ein schmales Lächeln zierte seinen vernarbten Mund, doch keine Freude lag darin.
   »Ein Unsichtbarkeitstrank.« Gregor klang fast anerkennend, während ich zuschaute, wie nach dem Oberkörper auch der Unterkörper des Magiers erschien und er schließlich in voller Gestalt vor uns stand. »Ihr hattet schon immer einen Hang zum Dramatischen, Blackweaver. Ich habe nie verstanden, warum.«
   »Jeder hat seine kleinen Marotten. Du hast mir niemals deinen Namen genannt, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.«
   »Und es freut mich, dass Ihr ihn noch immer nicht kennt.«
   Das Lachen aus seinem Mund klang falsch. Blackweaver durchquerte mit aller Seelenruhe den Raum und setzte sich auf seinen Stuhl, um mich dann interessiert zu mustern. »Wer ist der andere, und welcher von euch beiden ist in Kontrolle?«
   »Mit Verlaub, Meister Blackweaver, aber manche Geheimnisse sollten Geheimnisse bleiben.«
   Meine Stimme war ungewohnt kühl. Auch wenn die eisige Furcht anfing, sich wieder durch meine Eingeweide zu wühlen, konnte ich  nicht anders, als auch Gregor in mir zu fühlen, der mir klar vorgab, nichts zu verraten und Ruhe zu bewahren. Je länger er auf mich einredete, desto entspannter wurde ich. Ich spürte regelrecht, wie sich unsere Geister öffneten und allmählich anfingen, miteinander zu verschmelzen. 
   Dann ging alles sehr schnell. Einen Augenblick lang fühlte ich mich wie nicht mehr in meinem eigenen Körper, bis das Gefühl schlagartig genau ins Gegenteil umschlug: Es fühlte sich an, als wäre ich im absoluten Einklang mit mir selbst. Gregors Stimme war kurz verstummt, bis er zögerlich versuchte, einen Gedanken zu spinnen.
   Aber es war nicht mehr nur sein Gedanke. Es war unserer.
   Dafür war der Gedanke mit Schmerzen, Qualen und Pein gefüllt. Mit Angst vor dem Heiligen Licht, und dem unbändigen Gefühl, nicht mehr Herr seiner Selbst zu sein. Und nun war ich es, der hastig und beruhigend auf Gregor einredete, ihm Mut zusprach und es allmählich schaffte, seinem Gemüt Ruhe zu verschaffen, auch wenn ich mir selbst unsicher war, was gerade passierte. Ich hatte mehr denn je den Eindruck, zu mir selbst zu sprechen.
   Das Ganze dauerte gerade lange genug, dass sich Blackweaver in seinem Stuhl zurück lehnen und mich genau beobachten konnte. »Geheimnisse zu wissen, gehört zu meinem Überleben. Willst du also wirklich Geheimnisse vor mir haben, mein neuer namenloser Freund?«
   Es war wieder einmal Zeit, ein gewisses Risiko einzugehen. Ich ließ den Schattenblitz meine Hand und allmählich auch meinen ganzen Arm umwandern, als wäre der Zauber eine Schlange, die an mir empor kroch. »Wenn sie meinem Überleben dienen, immer.«
   Blackweavers Lächeln wurde eine Spurt breiter. »Du bist nicht mein alter Attentäter, nicht wahr?«
   »Schwer zu sagen, nicht wahr?«
   Er lachte. Dieses Mal klang es tatsächlich belustigt, und mein Herz machte einen kleinen Sprung. »Nun, wie du dir sicher denken kannst, würde mich interessieren, wie deine&#8230; Verwandlung möglich ist. Und mich würde interessieren, wer du vorher gewesen warst.«
   »Ein Priester des Lichts«, gab ich knapp zurück. »Was meine zweite Seele ist, wisst Ihr selbst ja am besten.«
   »Natürlich. Natürlich&#8230;« Blackweaver strich sich nachdenklich über sein Kinn, und seine Augen bohrten sich dabei regelrecht in die meinen. Wenn er versuchte, etwas darin zu lesen, würde er sehr schnell enttäuscht sein: Ich starrte ihn nur ausdruckslos an, denn ich war in der Zwischenzeit beschäftigt, meinen Willen zu sammeln und Gregor wieder aus meinem Geist zu vertreiben. Jedes Mal, wenn ich die Grenze zwischen uns suchte, konnte ich regelrecht spüren, wie er zurück zuckte und Angst vor meiner Berührung hatte, als ob ich ihm schaden würde. Es war, als würde ich das Ende eines unendlich langen Seils suchen.
   »Du bist nicht der Erste«, murmelte Ismael nach einer Weile.
   Die Worte rissen mich regelrecht ins Diesseits zurück. Der Schattenblitz fing an zu zischeln, als würde die Schlange sich bereit machen, ihre Zähne in ein Opfer zu versenken.
   »Was wisst Ihr darüber?«, presste ich zwischen zusammen gebissenen Zähnen hervor. Wut und Zorn fluteten durch mich und erfüllten jeden Winkel meines Geistes. Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob es der meine oder Gregors war.
   »Es war ein sehr altes Projekt. In Zeiten, als ich und Zacharias noch nicht um jenen Posten stritten, den ich jetzt innehabe. Wir überlegten damals, ob es wohl möglich sei, magische Begabung in einen kampferprobten Körper zu verfrachten. Wir versuchten also herauszufinden, wie die Seuche funktionierte, die der Lichkönig Arthas über das Land gebracht hatte.
   »Natürlich fanden wir nichts Vernünftiges heraus. Zu viele Apotheker versuchen sich an diesem Thema, ohne jemals etwas Bemerkenswertes zustande zu bringen. Also kamen wir auf die Idee, es mithilfe der Nekromantie zu probieren. Wir konnten logischerweise nicht zu irgendeinem beliebigen Untoten gehen, also schickte ich einige Leute aus, um mir eine Nekromantin zu fangen, egal woher.«
   »Die alte Magda.«
   Das Lächeln auf den Lippen des Untoten wurde breiter. »Ein wirklich lustiger Zufall. Alt war sie damals nicht. Aber sie war froh, mir helfen zu dürfen, solange ich dafür Elias etwas enger an seiner Leine hielt. Wir erschufen also Seelensteine, setzten sie in die Leichen von Gefallenen ein und hofften darauf, dass die Seuche den Rest tun würde. Aber wenn einmal einer aufstand, war er vom Wahnsinn zerfressen. Unsere Experimente sabberten nur vor sich hin, und wir konnten nicht einmal feststellen, ob eine von den beiden Seelen Kontrolle hatte.«
   Gemächlich stand Blackweaver auf, umrundete den Tisch und blieb direkt vor mir stehen. »Ich habe kein Interesse mehr an Geschöpfen wie dich, mein Freund. Die Tage meiner Forschungen sind gezählt. Ich habe erreicht, was ich wollte. Aber mein alter Partner scheint seine Ambitionen noch immer nicht aufgegeben zu haben. Womöglich sollte ich etwas dagegen unternehmen.«
   Er musste nicht mehr sagen. Ich nickte nur. Das Zeichen genügte Blackweaver, denn er drehte sich wieder um, setzte sich an seinen Tisch und schlug sein Buch auf.
   Gerade, als ich mich der Tür zuwandte und die Hand bereits auf der Klinke hatte, räusperte sich der oberste Magier Undercitys noch einmal. »Warum hast du Elias eigentlich getötet?«
   Ich öffnete die Tür, bevor ich mich noch einmal halb umdrehte und den Magier offen anschaute. Der Hass, der in meinem Blick lag, der mich bei dem bloßen Erwähnen des Namens dermaßen erfüllte, dass ich am liebsten laut geschrien hätte, ließ seine Miene regelrecht versteinern.
   »Ich halte meine Versprechen.«


----------



## Acid_1 (30. Januar 2014)

Na denn.

Immer schön weiterschreiben.


----------



## the chinese (8. Februar 2014)

Schön schön, keine sorge ich bein meistens nur stummer Leser, aber du hast noch deine Stammleserschaft


----------



## Al Fifino (15. März 2014)

*Kapitel 21 – Was bedeutet schon ein Leben*

   Ich hastete den Kanal entlang, immer in Richtung des Apothekerviertels. Ich musste nicht einmal auf den Weg achten. Meine Beine wirbelten regelrecht unter mir, während ich die Straße entlang rannte. Ein Blick in mein Gesicht reichte, um die meisten Untoten zur Seite weichen zu lassen.
   Es war nicht einfach, mir selbst klar zu werden, was ich eigentlich gerade fühlte. Schlimmer noch, ich konnte nicht sagen, wer gerade eigentlich was fühlte. Erinnerungen fluteten auf mich ein, Bilder von vergangenen Tagen, verschwommen wie trübes Sumpfwasser und dann wieder klar wie ein Gebirgsbach. Und in alledem formulierte ich Gedanken, die sich darum rankten, wie ich von mir selbst loskommen konnte, und dass das nicht ich war, der gerade nachdachte. Ich war eins geworden, aber ich wollte unbedingt wieder zweisam sein.
   Ich war nahe daran, mich selbst für komplett verrückt zu erklären, hätte ich nicht gewusst, dass ich auf seltsame Art und Weise Recht hatte. Gregors Seele war irgendwie mit meiner verschmolzen, vielleicht wegen des Gefühlsausbruchs, in dem wir uns so nahe gewesen waren wie wohl selten. Noch immer rasten Wut und Hass durch meine Adern, peitschten mich an und ließen mich sogar immer wieder kurzzeitig vergessen, dass etwas nicht mit mir stimmte. Und jetzt rauschten wir – oder ich – dahin, um jenen zu töten, der uns diesen ganzen Mist angetan hatte.
   Dennoch verbrachte ich einen Großteil der Zeit, die ich unterwegs war, mit dem Versuch, mich selbst wieder zu beruhigen. Meine Gedanken fingen an, von dem seltsamen Geschehen abzuschweifen und sich stattdessen mit dem bevorstehenden Mord zu befassen. Ich wusste, dass ich einen kühlen Kopf brauchen würde, wenn ich erst einmal meinem Peiniger gegenüber stand. Und selbst das würde noch keine Garantie für einen Sieg liefern. Das Beste – auch wenn es einem Teil von mir widerstrebte – würde sein, ihn aus dem Hinterhalt anzugreifen. Dummerweise war das praktisch unmöglich: das alte Gerippe verließ niemals seine vier Wände, genau aus diesem Grund hatte es mich zu seinem Sklaven gemacht.
   Ich blinzelte ein paar Mal und schaute mich dann verwirrt um, als ich bemerkte, dass ich falsch gegangen war. Das Kriegerviertel tat sich vor mir auf: Kleinere Arenen, in denen untote Kämpfer ihre Künste übten und sich gegenseitig schon einmal eine Hand oder ein Bein abschlugen; leere Käfige, in denen manchmal totgeweihte Menschen oder andere Lebende steckten, die man zugunsten von Schaulustigen qualvoll in Kämpfen auf Leben und Tod sterben ließ; und natürlich Kasernen, in denen eine kleine Armee hauste, die der Bansheekönigin unterstanden. Hier hatte ich nichts zu suchen. Eigentlich hatte ich mitten durch Undercity hindurch gehen wollen, durch den Inneren Ring und auf dem direktesten Weg ins Apothekerviertel. Jetzt allerdings machte es keinen Unterschied mehr. Ich konnte genauso gut dem Kanal mit den grünen, schlackigen Fluten folgen, der sich zäh durch Undercity wandte.
   Das alte Gerippe zu überraschen, würde jedenfalls nicht gelingen, es sei denn, ich brach direkt durch sein Dach ein, und das konnte nicht geschehen, ohne dabei entdeckt zu werden. Ich besaß als Waffen nur meinen Dolch und meinen Schattenblitz; beides war der Ausrüstung des Untoten unterlegen, der mit Hackebeil und Feuerkugeln um sich werfen konnte.
   Nach einer Weile brummte ich nur missmutig vor mich hin. Es machte keinen Sinn, sich das Hirn darüber zu zermartern. Ich konnte mich darum kümmern, wenn es soweit war. Vielmehr hatte ich das dumpfe Gefühl, dass mir etwas sehr Wichtiges einfach entfallen war. Es hatte mit jemanden zu tun, den ich kannte, sehr gut sogar, aber sosehr ich mich auch anstrengte, mir wollte einfach nicht einfallen, was es war. Jedenfalls kam es mir so vor, als hätte ich diesen Jemanden verloren und sei zugleich näher mit ihm zusammen gerückt.
   Ich war so sehr in Gedanken vertieft, dass der Schlund in der Wand, der zum Apothekerviertel führte, sehr plötzlich vor mir auftauchte. Der Anblick alleine reichte aus, um mich wieder in Rage zu versetzen. Gerade, als ich noch immer wütend weiterrennen wollte, verharrte ich mitten im Torbogen. Vieles in mir schrie geradezu danach, meinen Marsch zur Gerechtigkeit fortzusetzen; aber mindestens ebenso viel versuchte verzweifelt, mich zur Umkehr zu bewegen und erst einmal meine neue Lage zu überdenken. Ich hatte diese Ahnung, dass in den Schatten etwas lauerte und auf mich wartete, ob freundlich gesinnt oder nicht. Fast schien es mir, als wäre dieses Gefühl sogar schon die ganze Zeit über dagewesen. Außerdem stimmte irgendetwas nicht mit mir, auch wenn ich gerade nicht sagen konnte, warum genau ich dieses Unwohlsein in meiner Magengegend spürte. Es hatte irgendetwas mit dem zu tun, was vor kurzem passiert war, aber selbst das schien schon wieder lange her zu sein und entwischte meinen Gedanken wie ein Fisch, nach dem man greifen wollte. Ich konnte gerade noch eine Verbindung zwischen diesem Ereignis und Direflesh knüpfen.
   Direflesh. Den Namen in Gedanken auszusprechen, war ein Fehler. Hass und Wut durchströmten mich. Meine Sicht verschwamm für einen Moment, um dann genau in der Mitte klarer zu werden und alles andere auszuschalten. Dass ich meinen Dolch in der Hand hielt und zwischen den Häusern, den aufgebauten Instrumenten und Apparaten hindurch hastete, bemerkte ich erst, als ich in kurzer Entfernung die Tür zu den Räumlichkeiten meines Erschaffers sah. Meine eigenen Schritte drangen nur gedämpft an mein Ohr, während ich darauf zu schritt, die Klinke packte und die Tür halb aus den Angeln riss, als ich sie öffnete.
   Er war da. Zacharias Direflesh wirbelte herum, aufgeschreckt von meinem ungestümen Eindringen. Für einen Moment musterte er mich abschätzend, dann schnaubte er nur verächtlich, drehte sich einfach wieder um und beugte sich erneut über den Kessel in der Mitte des Raums, in dem irgendeine Flüssigkeit vor sich hin blubberte.
   Drei Schritte. Mehr benötigte ich nicht, um mit erhobener Klinge direkt hinter ihm zu stehen.
   »Willst du das wirklich tun? Mit all dem Gift, das in dir ist?«
   Ich verharrte mitten in der Bewegung. Ich konnte hören, wie meine Zähne aufeinander mahlten, wie mein Atem stoßweise durch meine Nase drang und ich dabei schnaubte wie ein wildes Tier. Ich fixierte seinen Rücken, die Stelle, die ich durchstoßen musste, um an sein verfluchtes Herz zu gelangen, und zugleich ließ ich einen Schattenblitz meinen Arm umschmeicheln wie eine Schlange, die ihn gemächlich und faul hinauf und hinunter kroch.
   »Wie geht es euch? Oder hat mein Trank endlich die Wirkung gezeigt, nach der ich schon so lange suche?«
   Dieser Schlag saß. Endlich machten die vielen Tränke und Gebräue, die er mir verabreicht hatte, auch einen Sinn. Direflesh hatte mich mit irgendeinem Gift erschaffen, und mit einem weiteren Gift versuchte er scheinbar, mich zu vollkommen. Nur verstand ich für einen Augenblick nicht, was er genau meinte.
   »Was soll das heißen?«, knurrte ich also, auch ein wenig verstimmt darüber, dass der verdammte Untote es nicht einmal für nötig hielt, mir ins Gesicht zu schauen.
   »Das solltest du doch am besten wissen.« Sein Lachen gefiel mir überhaupt nicht. Er verhielt sich viel zu ruhig dafür, dass ich mit einem Messer und einem Zauber bewaffnet kampfbereit hinter ihm stand. Meine Augenbrauen zogen sich zusammen, als ich versuchte zu verstehen, was er von sich gab, aber ich kam einfach nicht darauf. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass sich ein Seidenschleier über etwas gelegt hatte, das ich eigentlich wissen sollte. Er war durchsichtig, aber dennoch konnte ich nur sehr undeutlich erkennen, was sich dahinter verbarg, und jedes Mal, wenn ich ihn zur Seite ziehen wollte, entglitt er einfach meinen Fingern.
   »Sag es mir!«, brüllte ich frustriert den Untoten an und packte ihn dabei an seiner Schulter, um ihn herum zu drehen. Sein süffisantes Lächeln brachte mich nur noch mehr in Rage. »Was hast du mit mir gemacht, du verdammter Giftmischer?!«
   »Wenn du es nicht einmal mehr selbst weißt, Gregor, dann weiß zumindest ich alles, was ich wissen muss.«
   Ein leises Knirschen war zu hören, verbunden mit einem Ruck, der durch meinen Bauch ging. Als ich hinunter sah, erkannte ich einen seltsam schimmernden Dolch, der bis zum Heft in meinem Fleisch steckte. Er war überaus schön gearbeitet, hatte kleine Verzierungen und auch der Griff wirkte gepflegt und umsorgt.
   Voller Grimm und heimlicher Vorfreude über das Ende meines Gegenübers holte ich meinerseits aus. Dann, innerhalb eines Wimpernschlags, durchströmten mich Flammen, die heißer als Drachenfeuer sein mussten. Alles in mir zog sich zusammen, mein Schattenblitz zerbarst in tausende kleine schwarze Fetzen, und mein Dolch fiel einfach aus meiner sich öffnenden und wieder verkrampfenden Hand. Meine Ohren klingelten und sirrten, als würde ein Bienenschwarm darin hausen und wütend brummen. Alles, was ich sehen konnte, war tiefste Schwärze, und alles, was überhaupt noch an meine Ohren drang, waren die unmenschlichen Schreie, die aus meinem weit aufgerissenen Mund kreischten. Selbst meine Knochen, mein Kiefer, meine Brust, meine Zehen fühlten sich an wie unendlicher Hitze ausgeliefert.
   Dann waren die Schmerzen plötzlich vorbei. Sie wurden ersetzt von einem unendlich tiefen Gefühl der Ohnmacht, aber sie war nicht gewillt, sich sanft und schützend über mich zu legen. Mein Augenlicht kehrte gähnend langsam wieder zurück, wenn auch zuerst sehr verschwommen und nur gemächlich schärfer werdend. Das Sirren in meinen Ohren hielt hingegen an, und meine Knochen schmerzten noch immer, als hätte man mich zusammen mit geschmolzenen Eisen in einen Tiegel geschmissen. Ich konnte nicht einmal mehr einen Finger bewegen, geschweige denn meinen Kopf, um zu erkennen, was gerade passiert war. Ich konnte nur erkennen, dass ich auf dem Rücken am Boden liegen musste, denn alles, was ich sah, war die schmutzige und finstere Decke.
   »Hässlich, nicht wahr?«, drang eine Stimme nur leise in mir ein. Ich brauchte eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, um zu erkennen, dass sie Direflesh gehörte. »Ein magischer Dolch. Sehr teuer. Ich muss aufpassen, dass ich mich nicht aus Versehen mit ihm schneide, denn er verbrennt jegliches Mana in dem Körper, in dem er steckt. Wortwörtlich.«
    Es war schwer, seinen Worten zu folgen. Meine Gedanken trieben müde umher, unfähig, ihrem gewohnten Gang nachzugehen. Es war nicht so, als ob sie in Unordnung geraten wären; vielmehr fehlte ihnen einfach die Kraft, um ihre Bahnen zu ziehen. Dennoch, mit ungeahnter Geduld und scheinbar nur darauf erpicht, erreichte einer mein inneres Auge und ließ mich wissen, dass Direflesh mich Gregor genannt hatte.
   Das war nicht mein Name.
   Das Seltsame war, je angestrengter ich darüber nachdachte, wie ich eigentlich hieß, desto mehr spürte ich, dass ich es schlichtweg nicht wusste. Es war wie aus meinem Gedächtnis getilgt. Und je länger ich in meinen Erinnerungen forschte, desto mehr wurde mir bewusst, dass etwas mit mir nicht stimmte, denn die Erinnerungen fühlten sich falsch an. Sie waren die meinen, kein Zweifel; aber dennoch konnten sie gar nicht aus mir kommen.
   Ich blinzelte kurz, als ich Direfleshs hässliche Fratze erkannte, die über mir schwebte. »Zeit, dieses kleine Experiment zu beenden. Es war mir eine Freude, Gregor.«
   Die hässliche Klinge hob sich erneut, bereit, mir ins Auge zu stechen. Ich konnte nichts anderes tun, als meinen ehemaligen Lehrmeister und Sklavenhalter mit der größten Verachtung anzuschauen, die ich noch zustande brachte.
   Ein schwarzer Schatten schoss hervor und riss den Untoten einfach mit sich. Der überraschte Schrei des Untoten übertönte sogar das Sirren und Brummen, und gleich darauf wandelte er von Überraschung zu Schmerzen, die wie Musik in meinen Ohren klang. Allerdings währte sie für meinen Geschmack viel zu kurz, denn sie stoppte einen Augenblick später und sehr abrupt.
   Ich musste lächeln. Was auch immer der Schatten vorhatte, war mir völlig egal. Direflesh war tot. All die mächtigen Gefühle, die sich in mir aufgebaut hatten, ebbten nun ab und verschwanden einfach aus meinem Gemüt. Es wurde leichter, klar zu denken, und ich bemerkte endlich das Nagen in meinem Hinterkopf. Der Schleier lag in meiner Hand, ich musste ihn nur noch hinfort ziehen.
   Und genau das tat ich.
   Die Stimme, die in mir schrie, ließ mich aufschrecken und gequält stöhnen. Sie verstummte wieder, aber war nicht völlig fort, sondern brabbelte ununterbrochen auf mich ein. Je länger sie das tat, desto besser konnte ich sie verstehen und desto mehr spürte ich, wie sich etwas auseinander zog.
   Endlich kam die Erkenntnis, die Erinnerung. Wir hatten nie Eins sein wollen. Gregor kämpfte mit allem, was er hatte, dagegen an, und jetzt, da ich allmählich erkannte, was vor sich ging, entließ ich ihn einfach aus meinen Klauen.
   Es fühlte sich tatsächlich so an, als würde ich auseinander gerissen werden. Keine Schmerzen waren damit verbunden, aber unendliche Trauer darüber, dass es geschehen musste. Es fühlte sich schlichtweg falsch an, und ich hatte die unerklärliche Befürchtung, dass der Schmerz noch nachkommen würde.
   »Was, bei allen Höllen -«, hörte ich Gregor durch meine Lippen sprechen, bis er einfach abbrach. Ich musste nicht einmal überlegen, warum er das tat: eine riesige, schwarze Pfote lag auf meiner Brust. Ich musste mit den Augen nur dem Bein hinauf folgen, um zu erkennen, dass sie zu einer ebenfalls pechschwarzen Wildkatze gehörte, die mich aus kristallblauen Augen anstarrte. Schwarzes Blut tropfte von den Fängen, und es wurde klar, was Direflesh gerade umgebracht hatte.
   Ich brauchte eine Weile, um überhaupt zu begreifen, was da halb auf mir thronte. Dann schluckte ich nur schwer. »Ich werde mein Versprechen wohl nicht halten können.«
   »Wenn das deine einzige Sorge ist, musst du als glücklicher Mann sterben.«
   Ich wollte lachen, aber es reichte nur für ein klägliches Hüsteln. Dann schloss ich die Augen, wartete auf das Unausweichliche und hoffte nur noch, dass das Licht mir noch einigermaßen wohlgesonnen sein würde.
   »Wenn du jetzt schlafen willst, dann beiße ich dir deine Nase ab.«
   Wir schwiegen beide. Nicht genug, dass wir bis eben noch eine gemeinsame Seele gebildet hatten und noch immer nicht wussten, wie das überhaupt geschehen war; jetzt hörten Gregor und ich auch noch Stimmen, die uns nicht gehörten.
   »Ich meine es ernst.«
   Tatsächlich öffnete ich meine Augen. Und ich schrie voller Schrecken auf, als ich mitten in die blauen Augen des Tiers starrte. Die feuchte Nase des Panthers berührte fast die meine, und zu meinem Entsetzen schien das Wesen zu grinsen, soweit es ihm mit seinem zahnbewehrten Maul eben möglich war.
   »Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich dich hier auffinden würde«, brummte die Wildkatze mit einer gewissen Zufriedenheit, während sie von mir abließ und ein wenig durch den Raum stromerte, mal dieses und mal jenes beschnüffelte, als wäre es das Normalste auf ganz Azeroth. »Jedenfalls konnte ich das verdammte Gerippe nicht einfach sein Werk vollenden lassen. Untote mögen nicht viel davon halten, aber ich begleiche meine Schulden.«
   Ich schaffte es inzwischen immerhin, meinen Kopf ein wenig zu heben, so dass ich das wunderschöne und zugleich äußerst bedrohlich wirkende Tier verfolgen konnte. »Wer oder was bist du?«
   Die Katze stellte ihre Ohren auf, als sie mich mit einer Mischung aus Neugier und Verschmitztheit anschaute. Zumindest glaubte ich, das in den raubtierhaften Zügen zu sehen. »Du kennst mich nicht?«
   »Doch«, brummte Gregor mit unverhohlener Feindseligkeit aus mir hervor. Noch ehe ich ihn fragen konnte, schickte er mir bereits eine Erinnerung: Ein Pfahl in Schatten und Dunkelheit gelegen, an dem eine menschliche Gestalt gebunden war, und etwas, das sich in den Schatten schmiegte und darauf zu schlich. Eine einzelne Fackel erhellte nur bedingt die Höhle, aber sie reichte aus, damit ich das Gesicht der mir zugewandten Person erkennen konnte. Es war mein Bruder im Tode.
   Einen Moment später konnte ich ihm ansehen, dass er gerade mit sich rang, um nicht vor Schrecken und Panik laut loszuschreien, als der Panther aus der Finsternis hervor trat und sich gemächlich auf ihn zu bewegte. Es war dasselbe Tier, daran gab es spätestens dann keinen Zweifel mehr, als es zu grinsen und zu sprechen anfing. Ich hielt mich angespannt hinter meinem Felsvorsprung und spitzelte nur vorsichtig hervor. Dann drückte ich mich mindestens ebenso panisch an den Felsen wie es mein Mit-Totgeweihter tat, als einige Sekunden später ein dumpfes Grollen durch den Berg rollte und nach einem weiteren Augenblick der Panther an mir vorbei raste, um in der Finsternis zu verschwinden.
   Den Rest der Erinnerung konnte ich erahnen, aber ich sah ihn nicht. Es war auch nicht nötig, denn was ich wissen musste, hatte ich erfahren.
   »Du warst in der Höhle«, stöhnte ich, während ich versuchte, meine Finger zu bewegen. Tatsächlich glaubte ich, sogar ein wenig Bewegung in sie bringen zu können, aber ich war mir nicht ganz sicher. Mein ganzer Körper fühlte sich geschunden an. Ich mochte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie lange es dauern musste, bis ich mich wieder einigermaßen bei Kräften fühlen würde.
   »Das ist eine lange Zeit her«, erwiderte die Katze, wobei sie wieder auf mich zu kam und sich vor mir auf ihre Hinterläufe setzte, um mich frech anzuschauen. »Weißt du nicht mehr, alter Wolf?«
   Ich blinzelte überrascht, als die Erkenntnis langsam in mir dämmerte. »Aritana?!«
   »Wer sonst?« Ihr langer, im Feuer schimmernder Schwanz pendelte langsam hin und her, aber ich konnte ihr dennoch ansehen, dass es der Elfe Spaß machte, mich in einem solch traurigen Zustand zu sehen. »Willst du jetzt endlich aufstehen und -«
   Das Geräusch von brechender Eiche drang vom Eingang her. Mir war klar, dass jenes Holz, welches ich von der Tür übrig gelassen hatte, gerade vollkommen der Zerstörung anheimgefallen war. Allerdings erkannte ich erst ein wenig später, dass ausgerechnet der massige Taure aus der Taverne dafür verantwortlich war. Er starrte mich äußerst unversöhnlich an, und sein Kriegshammer, dessen Kopf mindestens so groß war wie ich breit, hob sich drohend.
   »Nein, Sandji!«, fauchte ihn die Katze erbost an. Mit einiger Überraschung verharrte das riesige Biest und starrte sie an. »Aber Aritana, er wollte -«
   »Er hat mich gerettet. Jetzt pack ihn, und lass uns schnellstens von hier verschwinden.«
   »Du willst, dass ich dieses untote Gezücht auf meiner Schulter trage?!«, brüllte der Taure entgeistert. Selbst ich, der ich noch nie sonderlich viel mit diesen Wesen zu tun hatte, konnte sagen, dass er mir nicht nur misstrauisch, sondern offen feindselig gegenüber stand.
   Aritana blieb jedoch unerbittlich. »Du hast mich gehört, oder nicht?« Und ohne ein weiteres Wort an ihn zu richten, huschte sie an ihm vorbei und in das Apothekerviertel hinaus.
   Einige Sekunden verstrichen, in denen ich alles Mögliche kommen sah: der Hammer, der auf meinen Schädel niederfuhr, um ihn zu zermalmen, oder das Abwenden des stolzen Kriegers, der mich noch immer mit unverhohlenem Hass anstarrte. Dann stellte er seinen Kriegshammer jedoch ab, und eine seiner mächtigen Hände packte mühelos meinen Arm, um mich daran hochzuziehen. »Lauf gefälligst selbst«, schnaubte mein unfreiwilliger Retter.
   »Wenn ich das könnte, würde ich es schon längst tun, du Auerochse«, brummte Gregor aus mir hervor. Stöhnend schloss ich die Augen, und hätte ich die Kraft gehabt, hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich selbst gegen den Kopf geschlagen. »Entschuldigt bitte«, fügte ich rasch hinzu, als das Schnauben des Kriegers lauter wurde. »Ich sage nicht immer das, was ich meine. Und so leid es mir tut, ich bezweifle, dass ich alleine laufen kann.«
   Der Taure hörte sich inzwischen an wie eine ganze Stierherde, und ich bezweifelte nicht, dass er sich auch wie eine verhalten würde, wenn ich nicht aufpasste. Anstatt zu antworten, packte er mich einfach nur unter der Achsel und zog mich halb mit hinaus.
   »Wartet!«, rief ich plötzlich, als mir etwas Wichtiges einfiel. »Der Dolch! Bitte, nehmt den Dolch für mich mit!«
   Sein Geduldsfaden wurde zusehends dünner. Die kleinen Augen des Stiers brodelten regelrecht vor Wut, als er abwechselnd mich und dann die Klinge, die gleich neben dem leblosen Körper Direfleshs lag, anstarrte.
   »Was ist jetzt?!«, hörte ich Aritana von draußen rufen. »Beeilt euch, die Wachen werden nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen!«
   »Verfluchte Tote.« Ohne Rücksicht auf meinen geschwächten Zustand schob mich der Taure einfach zur Seite und an die Wand, wo ich verzweifelt versuchte, mich an ein Regal zu klammern, um nicht einfach umzukippen. Mit wenigen Schritten war er neben der Leiche, spuckte noch einmal geräuschvoll auf sie, steckte dann den magischen Dolch in seinen Gürtel und kehrte zu mir zurück, um mich ohne viel Federlesen wieder zu packen und nach draußen zu schleifen.
   Aritana war noch immer in ihrer Katzengestalt zu sehen. Sie lugte mit peitschendem Schwanz aus einer dunklen Gasse hervor, die tiefer ins Apothekerviertel und womöglich auch von dort hinaus führen mochte. »Schnell, hier rein!«, drängte sie aufgeregt, als der Taure auf sie zu stapfte und mich hinter sich her zog.
   Die Finsternis verschluckte uns sofort. Auf unserer wilden Flucht, die um viele Biegungen und durch enge Lücken führte, wurden wir nicht verfolgt, zumindest nicht, soweit ich das beurteilen konnte. Dafür lernte ich sehr schnell einige Dinge über Blutelfen, die sich in Wildkatzen verwandeln konnten, und Tauren: Die Elfen sahen sehr viel besser in der Dunkelheit als die wandelnden Ochsen. Mein gezwungener Begleiter schlug sich einige Male Kopf und Hörner an der teils niedrigen Decke an und fluchte dabei leise. Außerdem lernte ich, dass man über Tauren-Krieger besser nicht lachen sollte, solange man in ihren Händen lag. Ich konnte verstehen, warum er sich über die Härte des Steins ärgerte, als er mich einmal – mit Sicherheit aus Versehen – gegen die Decke donnerte.
   Nach allem, was ich erkennen konnte, folgten wir einem alten und teils baufälligen Kanal, der schon seit einiger Zeit trocken lag. An manchen Stellen kletterten wir über kleine Steinhaufen, die aus den Wänden herausgebrochen waren. An anderen wies uns Aritana an, vorsichtig aufzutreten und nichts zu berühren, um nicht von lockeren und herabfallenden Brocken erschlagen zu werden. Ich schürfte mir Beine und Arme auf, während ich erbarmungslos durch das Geröll gezogen wurde, doch auch der Taure schnaubte immer wieder, wenn sich einmal öfters seine Augen irrten und er an einem Stein entlang schabte. Er nahm es mit kriegerischer Ausdauer und Konstitution. Ich ließ es mit einiger Verzweiflung und Kraftlosigkeit geschehen.
   Das flackernde Fackellicht kam so plötzlich, dass nicht nur der Taure die Augen zusammenkneifen und sie abschirmen musste. Ich hatte damit gerechnet, noch sehr viel länger durch die Finsternis zu irren, immer darauf angewiesen, dass die Wildkatze wusste, wohin sie wollte.
   Umso überraschter war ich, als ich den groben, grinsenden Kopf von Gordo erkannte, der einige Meter über mir auf seinem unförmigen Körper saß. »Du da. Du sicher. Schön.«
   Ich schaffte es gerade noch, ein Lächeln zusammen zu bringen, bevor ich unwirsch weitergeschleift wurde. Noch ehe ich protestieren konnte, hörte ich schon das Knarren und Quietschen alten Stahls, und erst jetzt fiel mir auf, dass wir knöcheltief durch dreckiges Wasser wateten. Es stank nach Fäkalien und verrottetes Laub. Und von irgendwoher hinter uns kamen aufgebrachte Rufe und das Scheppern von Rüstungen.
   Ohne Rücksicht wurde ich von dem tief gebückten Tauren durch ein enges Gitter gezogen, dessen Tür, ebenfalls aus allmählich verrostenden Stahlstäben bestehend, hinter uns zugeschmissen wurde. Aritana schmiegte sich dicht an die Stäbe und fragte gerade eindringlich: »Du weißt, was du zu tun hast, Gordo?«
   Das dümmliche Gesicht leuchtete geradezu auf, als es nickte. »Niemand durchlassen.«
   »Niemanden durchlassen?«, wiederholte ich lahm. Alles in meinem Körper mochte schmerzen, aber mein Hirn war davon nicht beeinträchtigt. Das Scheppern der Rüstungen war bereits näher gekommen, und nach dem, was wir verbrochen hatten, war es nicht schwer zu erraten, wen ihre Träger gerade suchten – und vor allem, an wen sie als nächstes vorbeikommen würden.
   »Gordo -«, fing ich noch an, aber dann blieb mir die Luft weg, als mich der Taure einfach an der Gurgel packte und mitschleifte. Aritana war schon wieder weiter nach vorne in die Halbdunkelheit gehüpft, die nur ab und an von einer einsamen, halb heruntergebrannten Fackel erleuchtet wurde. Niemand kam hier des Öfteren vorbei, das war sofort ersichtlich.
   Wir waren noch keine fünfzig Schritt weit gekommen, als hinter uns teils panische, teils wütende Rufe laut wurden. »Das sind sie!« vermengte sich mit »Aus dem Weg, du fetter Trottel!«. Alles wurde jedoch von der rumpelnden und mächtigen Stimme Gordos übertönt, als er brüllte: »Niemand durchlassen!«
   Gespenstische Stille machte sich daraufhin breit, die nur durch das Schnaufen des Tauren und dem Platschen des Wassers, wenn seine Hufe darin auftrafen, unterbrochen wurde. Ich konnte in der Entfernung und dem schwachen Licht nur noch die vielen Schemen erkennen, die teils von der massigen Gestalt der Monstrosität verdeckt wurden. Dann glaubte ich zu sehen, wie sich eine der Gestalten an dem dicken Wächter vorbeizustehlen versuchte.
   Gordo war vieles, aber sicherlich nicht unaufmerksam. Kaum dass die Gestalt ihre Hand ans Gitter legte, fuhr eine der Fäuste auf sie nieder und schlug sie einfach zu Boden. Nicht einmal ein Schrei drang den Gang hinauf, so schnell kam die Attacke.
   Dafür zogen all jene, die sie noch nicht in der Hand hatten, wie ein einziger Mann ihre Schwerter aus den Scheiden. Gordo schmiss ihnen noch einmal seine Parole, »Niemand durchlassen!«, an den Kopf, bevor er sich mit animalischen Gebrüll auf sie stürzte und wie eine Naturgewalt durch die untoten Wachen pflügte, dort einen Widersacher packte und ihn wild um sich schlagend und panisch schreiend auf die anderen warf, woanders Schädel unter seinem mächtigen Hieben zermalmte und auch vor Rüstungen und Helmen nicht Halt machte.
   Dann wurde ich um eine Biegung geschleift, und alles, was ich von dem tobenden Kampf mitbekommen konnte, waren die immer leiser werdenden Schreie.
   Meine Hände tasteten an dem Tauren entlang, der bereits argwöhnisch zu schnauben anfing, bis ich endlich fand, was ich suchte. Meine Hand umklammerte fest den Griff des Dolchs, als ich ihn ruckartig über die Pranken zog, die meinen Hals gefangen hielten.
   Tatsächlich schrie der Stier überrascht auf und lockerte seinen Griff gerade genug, dass ich meinen Kopf herausziehen und nach Luft schnappen konnte. Irgendwo nur ein Stück vor mir sah ich Aritana, die perplex stehen geblieben war und deren Schwanz jetzt umso unruhiger hin und her zuckte.
   »Dieser Bastard hat mich geschnitten -«
   »Wir müssen Gordo helfen!«, unterbrach ich den Tauren mit einer solch klaren Stimme, dass ich selbst für einen Moment verwundert darüber war. »Er wird von ihnen in Stücke geschlagen! Er -«
   »Er ist das Einzige, das die Wachen aufhält, um uns die Flucht zu erkaufen«, knurrte Aritana zurück. »Also halt deine Klappe und halte uns nicht unnötig auf. Sandji, pack ihn und lass uns endlich aus dieser verfluchten Stadt verschwinden -«
   »Wir können ihn nicht einfach zurück lassen!«, protestierte ich lautstark und schlug mehr schlecht als recht die Pranke zur Seite, die bereits nach mir griff, wobei ich fast in die ekligen Fluten stürzte, die sich um meine Knöchel herum wandte. Ich stand zitternd auf meinen Beinen, aber die Wut, die mich gerade durchströmte, gab mir Kraft.
   Innerhalb eines Wimpernschlags stand die Raubkatze direkt vor mir und starrte mich aus ihren saphirblauen Augen bedrohlich an. »Das verdammte Monstrum wird sie gerade genug aufhalten, dass wir verschwinden können, es sei denn, du dummes Stück totes Fleisch hältst uns länger auf!«
   Unsere Blicke kreuzten sich und hielten sich gegenseitig gefangen. »Und dass er stirbt, ist dir gleich?!«
   Der Taure nahm den Augenblick wahr, um mich wie ein Schraubstock am Arm zu packen und weiterzuziehen. »Er ist ein verdammter Haufen aus Leichenteilen! Er war schon immer tot!«
   »Aritana, sag deinem gehörnten Sklaven, er soll sein breites Maul halten, oder das Licht selbst wird ihn nicht mehr zusammenflicken können, wenn ich mit ihm fertig bin!«
   »Wieso? Er hat Recht«, gab sie vollkommen ruhig zurück, während sie neben mir her tapste. »Und außerdem lässt er sich freiwillig von ihnen zu kleinen Scheiben schlagen. Er -«
   »Freiwillig? Für dich?«, unterbrach ich sie voller Hohn, während ich den erbeuteten Dolch hastig in meinen Gürtel steckte, um ihn nicht auf meiner erzwungenen Flucht zu verlieren. »Du konntest ihn doch nie wirklich leiden, du Hure! Was hast du ihm erzählt? Dass er mir einen großen Dienst erweisen wird?«
   »Genau das«, erwiderte sie eiskalt.
   »Und welchen Dienst erweise ich dir gerade? Warum lässt du mich von diesem übergroßen Stier durch die Gegend tragen?«
   »Das wirst du noch früh genug erfahren. Und jetzt halt deine Schnauze, oder Sandji stopft sie für dich.«
   Das Grinsen, das bei diesen Worten über die Züge des Tauren huschte, ließ mich nur noch wütender werden. »Ausgerechnet du Fettsack hast zu lachen, hm? Ist ja nur ein _unnatürliches_ Wesen, das da gerade sein Leben für deinen fleckigen Arsch hingibt, nicht wahr? Du musst genauso verblödet sein wie Gordo, aber wenigstens hat er Mut!«
   Als der Taure seinen Kriegshammer abstellte, seine nun freie Hand zur Faust ballte und aufzog, wusste ich bereits, was auf mich zukam. Es war mir vollkommen gleich. Ich brüllte noch einen letzten, saftigen Fluch, der mit gebratenem Steak zu tun hatte, bevor der Aufschlag alles auslöschte.


----------



## Al Fifino (5. April 2014)

*Kapitel 22 – In wärmere Gefilde*

Das erste, das ich hörte, als ich aufwachte, war lautstarkes Dröhnen überall um mich herum. Es war stockdunkel, selbst meine Augen konnten absolut nichts erkennen, aber das Dröhnen bohrte sich in meinen Schädel und ließ die Kopfschmerzen, die ich – zum ersten Mal, seit ich denken konnte – spürte, regelrecht anschwellen.
   Als ich versuchte, mir an den Kopf zu fassen, bemerkte ich, dass meine Hände gefesselt waren. Jemand hatte sich die Freiheit genommen, mich in meiner Quasi-Ohnmacht kampfunfähig zu machen. Ich war beileibe nicht ohnmächtig gewesen, obwohl der Schlag des Tauren das Einzige war, woran ich mich noch klar erinnern konnte. Alles danach war äußerst verschwommen und Laute waren nur dumpf und fast nicht vernehmbar an meine Ohren gedrungen. Dunkelheit war von helleren Flecken abgelöst worden, und das Dröhnen, das mir gerade den letzten Rest Verstand raubte, war schon damals da gewesen, jedoch mit der Zeit stetig lauter und lauter geworden. Wie viel Zeit genau vergangen war, konnte ich beim besten Willen nicht sagen.
   Für einen Moment flogen meine Gedanken zu dem Hünen, der jetzt vermutlich keiner mehr war, sondern von unzähligen Schwertern und anderen Waffen zermalmt. Gordo hatte etwas Treuherziges gehabt, eine Wesensart, die ich in keinem anderen Untoten hatte finden können – außer in mir. Erst jetzt erkannte ich, dass sich nicht nur Freundschaft, sondern eine Art Seelenverwandtschaft zwischen mir und dem grotesken Riesen gebildet hatte. Zu wissen, dass diese Verbindung nun durchschnitten war, versetzte mir einen Stich, der schmerzhafter nicht hätte sein können.
   Kaum dass sich meine Gedanken in Richtung Aritana bewegten, erkannte ich jedoch, dass es durchaus schlimmer werden konnte. Ich hatte der Blutelfe vertraut. Ich hatte sie gerettet, vor einem Teil meiner Selbst. Ich hatte im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes mit mir selbst gerungen und nur für sie gesiegt, damit sie am Leben blieb; ich hatte sie vor dem Hackebeil des verhassten Untoten gerettet, den sie am Ende scheinbar mühelos vernichtete. Die Frage, warum sie nicht schon damals einfach ihre Katzengestalt angenommen und ihn zerfleischt hatte, drängte sich auf, und ich hatte keine Antwort. Ich hatte nur das Gefühl brodelnden Hasses in meiner Magengegend, und ich verstand allmählich, warum Gregor die Lebenden und insbesondere die Blutelfe hasste. Ich konnte mich verstellen und sogar tatsächlich so etwas wie ein echter lebender Toter sein, aber schlussendlich betrachtete mich jeder doch nur als einen Untoten, als ein gierendes, hirnloses Ungeheuer. Genauso wie Gordo, der so viel mehr war als ein Haufen toten Fleischs.
   Und jetzt war ich also ein Gefangener.
   Es fühlte sich schlecht an. Wehrlos, dazu verdammt, alles über sich ergehen lassen zu müssen, das da kommen mochte. Bisher hatte es immer eine Fluchtmöglichkeit gegeben, einen Weg, der noch so ausweglos und verrückt erschienen war. Aber jetzt saß ich hier in der Dunkelheit und wartete.
   Ich sammelte meine Gedanken, die für einen Moment frei in alle möglichen Richtungen davongeflogen und mit den düstersten Vermutungen zurückgekehrt waren. Die Vergangenheit lag irgendwo hinter mir und würde nicht mehr zurückkommen – zum Glück. Es galt, das Beste aus dem zu machen, was auf mich zukam.
   Dummerweise hätte ich nicht einmal den hünenhaften Tauren gesehen, wenn er nur zwei Meter von mir entfernt stehen würde. Verunsichert schaute ich mich um. Abgesehen von zwei Schemen zu meinen beiden Seiten konnte ich nichts erkennen. Nach einer probehaften Berührung mit meinem Kopf und einer etwas härteren Kopfnuss war ich mir sicher, dass ich zwischen einigen Holzkisten lag. Warum es deshalb in diesem Raum so dunkel war wie die verfluchte Seele von Aritana, blieb mir ein Rätsel.
   Jedenfalls hatte ich nicht vor, einfach still liegen zu bleiben und darauf zu warten, dass man mich holte. Ich rutschte ein wenig hin und her, kratzte dabei über den ebenfalls hölzernen Boden und versuchte, das unheimliche Dröhnen und Knattern zu ignorieren, was nur mäßig gelang. Aber ich schaffte es immerhin, mich fortzubewegen und über die Dielen zu kriechen wie ein Wurm, der sich im Staub wandte.
   Irgendetwas war in der Dunkelheit zu erkennen. Es mochte eine Tür sein; es konnte genauso gut ein fetter, träger Bär sein, der darauf wartete, dass ich nahe genug zu ihm gekrochen war, um mich in einer faulen Bewegung zu packen und zu fressen.
   Allerdings kannte ich keinen Bären, der mich mit polternder Stimme und mühelos den Lärm übertönend anschnauzte, gerade, als ich dem Schemen verdächtig nahe gekommen war. Ich machte erschrocken einen Satz nach vorne und knallte prompt gegen etwas, das noch viel härter war als Holz. Meine Kopfschmerzen wurden noch stärker, falls dies denn überhaupt möglich war, während ich mich ächzend herum rollte und es nach einigen Versuchen schaffte, mich auf meine Knie zu setzen.
   Etwas starrte mich an. Ich konnte es nicht einmal undeutlich sehen, aber ich konnte es fühlen. Ich wusste, dass es etwas Lebendes war, denn mein Magen fing an zu grummeln, in einem tiefen, bedrohlichen Ton. Das Wort »Hunger« hallte in meinem Kopf, und ein dümmliches Grinsen schlich sich auf meine Lippen. Es war schon wieder einige Zeit her, seitdem ich das letzte Mal Fleisch gegessen hatte. Und je länger es dauern würde, desto stärker würde das Gefühl werden. Dann der Hass. Und dann das Schlemmen. Es war erschreckend, wie einfach und banal ich jetzt darüber denken konnte. Es ekelte mich natürlich noch immer an, allein der Gedanke ließ mich erschauern. Aber tief in mir wusste ich zugleich, dass ich – nicht Gregor, ich – mich auf den Moment freute.
   Stangen verliefen direkt vor meiner Nase von oben nach unten; Gitterstäbe, um genau zu sein, zu eng aneinander, als dass man sich hätte durchquetschen können, und doch gerade weit genug, dass man es versucht hätte, wenn man verzweifelt genug war. Mein Gegenüber, der noch immer in der Finsternis vor sich hin grummelte und mich beobachtete, schien noch nicht verzweifelt genug zu sein.
   »Ein Zwerg«, stöhnte Gregor leise. »Was zur Hölle macht ein Zwerg hier?«
   Mein Grinsen gefror zu einer manischen Maske. »Ich wäre schon froh, wenn ich überhaupt wüsste, wo hier ist«, entgegnete ich steif. »Bist du dir sicher, dass es ein Zwerg ist?«
   »Ich war für einige Zeit in Ironforge, bevor ich… verstarb.« Er lachte verbittert. »Glaub mir, ich erkenne ihre Sprache. Ich verstehe sie zwar nicht Wort für Wort, aber wenn dich ein Zwerg vor der halben Stadt herunter macht, nur weil du einen Schluck Bier verschüttet hast, dann -«
   »Schon gut«, brummte ich missgelaunt, während ich versuchte, durch die Dunkelheit zu spähen und das vermutlich bärtige Gesicht des Gefangenen auszumachen.
   »Du scheinst nicht gerade erfreut, von mir zu hören.«
   »Warum sollte ich auch?«
   »Ich hatte dich vor der Elfe gewarnt«, erwiderte Gregor mit einer gewissen Spitzfindigkeit in der Stimme. »Es gibt einen guten Grund, warum ich sie tot sehen wollte. Man konnte ihr schon damals nicht trauen, als ich noch meine Finger selbst bewegen konnte und nicht um Erlaubnis fragen musste.«
   »Du musst nicht um Erlaubnis fragen!«, entgegnete ich aufgebracht.
   »Und jetzt hat sie dich verraten. Was für ein Wunder! Sie hat deine naive Gutmütigkeit ausgenutzt und dafür deinen einzigen wahren Freund geopfert. Ich fühle mit dir, wirklich!«
   »Ach ja? Du hättest Gordo also nicht als lebendes Schutzschild verwendet?«
   »Doch, natürlich! Aber ich hätte ihn vorher mit entflammbaren Öl benetzt und angezündet, bevor ich gegangen wäre. Weißt du, wie lange so eine Monstrosität überlebt, obwohl sie komplett in Flammen steht? Es macht ihnen rein gar nichts aus, auch wenn sie dann so verrückt werden wie eine Schafsherde, die einen Wolf sieht. Aber umso besser! Mehr Verwirrung, mehr Zeitgewinn -«
   »Ich hätte Gordo bitten sollen, mich einfach zu erschlagen«, brummte ich voll Bitterkeit, während ich mich umschaute. »Wenn du schon nichts Besseres zu tun hast, als mich niederzumachen, kannst du wenigstens dabei nach einem Messer oder einer Glasscherbe oder irgendetwas scharfen suchen?«
   »Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dich daran erinnern zu müssen, aber ich sehe genauso viel wie du, mein namenloser Freund.«
   Direkt neben mir brüllte etwas mit der Lautstärke eines aufgebrachten Löwen in mein Ohr. Ich verstand nur die wenigsten der Worte, und mir wurde im selben Augenblick klar, dass nicht ich, sondern Gregor es war, der sie verstand. Was er zusammensetzen konnte, war »Madenfresser«, »Axt« und einige Verwünschungen, die er lieber für sich behielt.
   Dann drang eine andere Stimme in den Raum. Sie war so leise, dass sie beinahe von dem uns umgebenden Lärm verschluckt wurde, aber sie klang sanft, zart, beinahe schon freundlich. In jedem Fall eine willkommene Abwechslung zu dem wütenden Bündel Muskeln, das irgendwo hinter den Gitterstäben in seinen Bart hinein grummelte, unstet umher stiefelte und seine Wut nur schwer unter Kontrolle hielt.
   Die neue Stimme gehörte einer Frau, und sie schien genau aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung zu kommen, in die ich gekrochen war. Gregor stöhnte schon wieder auf, aber ich musste nicht erst auf seine Befürchtung warten, um sie selbst auszusprechen: »Eine Nachtelfe.«
   »Wo sind wir hier gelandet?!«, beschwerte sich der Untote, nun selbst äußerst verstimmt. »Wir werden von einer Blutelfe und ihrem handzahmen Stier gefangen genommen und niedergeschlagen, nachdem sie uns gerettet haben, und jetzt sitzen wir in einer finsteren hölzernen Zelle mit lauter Allianz-Abschaum um uns herum?«
   Aber ich hörte ihn gar nicht. Gregor war zu sehr damit beschäftigt, sich aufzuregen, als dass er bemerken konnte, wie gerade eine Flut von Wörtern auf mich einströmte und mich mit sich riss. Sie sahen allesamt sehr fremdländisch aus, sie klangen auch so, und doch hatten sie eine Melodie in sich, einen eigenen Rhythmus, der nicht wie von dieser Welt sein konnte.
   »Elune-adore«, sagte ich ruhig.
   Stille legte sich über uns. Der Zwerg hatte aufgehört, in seiner Zelle hin und her zu scharren, und schien zu lauschen. Das Einzige, das nicht verstummte, war das Dröhnen und Knarren von außen, doch selbst dieses schien schwächer zu werden. Tatsächlich wurde es schwächer, je länger die absolute Stille anhielt, bis es eine letzte, empörte Explosion gab und das Knarren endgültig verschwand. Nichts war mehr zu hören.
   Abgesehen natürlich von der Stimme in mir, die jetzt ein wenig aufgeregter als vorher »Hunger!« murmelte.
   »Fandu-dath-belore?«, durchbrach die Stimme das Schweigen. Misstrauen schwang in ihr mit, so dick wie die Arme jenes Wesens, das mich in Undercity niedergestreckt hatte.
   »Ish'nudorei, Dune'adah.«
   Wieder beherrschte Schweigen den Raum. Allerdings war es dieses Mal kein Angehöriger der Allianz, der es durchbrach, sondern Gregor. »Was tust du da?!«, wisperte er voller Abscheu, aber doch leise genug, dass es nur ich hören mochte. »Das ist der Feind, mit dem du sprichst! _In seiner eigenen Sprache!_«
   »Ich war selbst einst der Feind. Du warst einmal dein eigener Feind.«
   »Das zählt nicht! Sie sind_ Lebende!_ Sie _hassen_ uns! Und außerdem, _Kind des Friedens?!_ Was soll das -«
   »Gregor, halt die Schnauze.«
   »Shindu fallah na. Dor-nae ishnu-alah, darethdorei.« Die Nachtelfe wirkte gefasst, aber auch ein wenig gereizt und vor allem ziemlich angeekelt.
   »Siehst du? Sie hat dich sofort durchschaut.« Gregor klang recht selbstzufrieden, auch wenn ich nicht so recht verstehen konnte, warum. »Und wir sollten auch nicht friedlich mit ihr umgehen, wir sollten ihre verdammte Kehle aufschlitzen -«
   »Darethdorei dor ronae«, erwiderte ich vorsichtig. »Ashra thoraman?«
   »Du willst ihren Namen erfahren? Wozu?! Er wird ihr nichts bringen, wenn sie in ihrem eigenen Blut erstickt und -«
   »An'duna«, kam es bestimmt zur Antwort. »Dein Darnassian gut«, fügte sie mit eiskalter Stimme hinzu. »Dreckig durch Mund von darethdorei. Doch gut.«
   Gregor schwieg fassungslos. Nicht genug, dass ich die Sprache der Nachtelfen beherrschte, und scheinbar deutlich besser als er – er hatte meine Gedanken durchsuchen müssen, um die Bedeutung der meisten meiner Worte zu verstehen – die Nachtelfe in der Zelle verstand auch noch die Gemeinsprache. Wir beherrschten sie natürlich auch; sie war jene Sprache gewesen, mit der ich als Mensch und Priester am öftesten hatte umgehen müssen, und die Gossensprache Undercitys war nichts anderes als ein mit Stöhnen, Grunzen und Zungenschnalzen angefüllter Dialekt davon. Ich konnte mir ein Lächeln nicht verkneifen. 
   »An'duna. Wo sind wir?«
   »Du Wache?« Ihre Stimme klang noch immer voller Abscheu, voller Hass auf das Tote, aber dennoch einen Hauch unsicher. Sie hatte mir zwar nicht abgenommen, ein ish'nudorei, ein Kind des Friedens zu sein, aber ich musste einen gewissen Eindruck mit meinen Kenntnissen über ihre Sprache hinterlassen haben. Woher sie kamen, wusste wenn überhaupt das Licht.
   »Ich bin ein Gefangener, An'duna. Genau wie du.«
   »Hah! Gefangener?! Ich lache!« Und tatsächlich erschallte ein lautes, langgezogenes und, so ganz alleine, recht peinliches Lachen aus dem Mund des Zwergs, der sich wieder an die Gitterstäbe herangewagt hatte. »Er Feind, Spitzohr! Nichts sagen!«
   »Haret kor, Dur'Gar.«
   Der Zwerg verstummte abrupt, als Gregor ihn in seiner Zunge einen Fettsack nannte.
   »Danke«, murmelte ich leise.
   »Ich hasse Zwerge.«
   »Du hasst alles, was nicht stinkt wie eine Leiche.«
   »Warum Gefangener?«, fragte An'duna. »Nicht hinter Gittern.« Sie tastete sich mit ihren Fragen vorsichtig nach vorne, und sofort schöpfte ich ein wenig Hoffnung. Ein Gefängnisausbruch bedurfte einiger Dinge, und das Wichtigste war, dass man nicht nur auf sich selbst angewiesen war. Wenn ich aus meiner verzwickten Lage herauskommen wollte, würde ich Hilfe brauchen. Und die einzige verfügbare Hilfe waren eine Nachtelfe, die zumindest ein erstes Anzeichen von zweifelhaftem Vertrauen zeigte, und ein Zwerg, der das genaue Gegenteil davon demonstrierte.
   »Ich bin gefesselt, An'duna. Ich kann mich nicht frei bewegen.«
   »Von wem?«
   »Sin'dorei«, erwiderte Gregor, und seine Stimme triefte nur so vor Hass. »Traue keinem Spitzohr. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich dir das sagen muss, du Idiot. Selbst Zwerge misstrauen ihnen. Ihre eigenen Verbündeten!«
   Es kostete mich einiges an Mühe, mir nicht selbst eine Ohrfeige zu geben, in dem Bestreben, Gregor eine zu klatschen. Tatsächlich hätte ich es getan, wenn meine verfluchten Hände nicht gefesselt gewesen wären. »Du bist ein Untoter, Gregor. Wie viele unserer Verbündeten würden dir trauen?«
   Gregor überlegte für eine Weile, bevor er sehr lahm zugab: »Vermutlich, und bei Licht betrachtet, nur sehr wenige -«
   »Niemand, Gregor. Nicht einmal andere Untote würden dir trauen, und ich kann sie verstehen.«
   »Mit wem reden?«, brummte der Zwerg ziemlich nahe an meinem Ohr. Als ich meinen Kopf wendete, konnte ich tatsächlich ein dichtes Gestrüpp aus struppigem Haar ausmachen, das zwischen den Gitterstäben hindurch zu wuchern schien. Welche Farbe es hatte, konnte ich in der Finsternis nicht erkennen, aber es schien nirgends aufzuhören. Für einen Moment fragte ich mich, ob der Zwerg überhaupt etwas sehen konnte; alles, was ich sah, war Bart. Mein Appetit nahm ein wenig ab, und die Stimme, die ständig »Hunger!« wisperte, wurde ein wenig leiser und zweifelnder.
   »Nur mit mir selbst«, erwiderte ich genauso grummelnd wie er.
   »Warum Gefangener?«, meldete sich An'duna wieder zu Wort. Auch wenn sie noch immer recht kühl, distanziert und fast schon gezwungen klang, schwang doch eine gewisse Neugier in der Frage mit.
   »Ich – weiß es nicht.« Etwas überrascht über meine eigene Antwort, fing ich an, genau nachzudenken. Die Nachtelfe hatte eine interessante Frage aufgeworfen. Ich wusste, dass Aritana einen Teil ihrer Geschichte mit Gregor teilte, und dass sie ziemlich erbitterte Feinde waren. Sie musste in Undercity auch mitbekommen haben, was ich von ihrem Vorgehen und ihrer Art Gordo gegenüber hielt. Sie konnte doch nicht wirklich mit meiner Unterstützung rechnen, egal, was auch immer sie genau vorhatte.
   »Schlechter Lügner«, warf der Zwerg feixend in die Runde. Er musste sich gerade ebenso selbstzufrieden fühlen wie kurz vorher Gregor.
   »Warum bist du eine Gefangene, An'duna?«, fragte ich die Nachtelfe und ignorierte dabei das bärtige Etwas zu meiner Rechten.
   Sie antwortete nicht. Ich konnte regelrecht spüren, wie ihr eiskalter Stolz über mich streifte und mich frösteln ließ. Sie sah mich als unwürdig für ihre Antworten.
   »Sklave«, brummte der Zwerg neben mir mit einem Glitzern in den Augen, das selbst in dieser Finsternis zu sehen war. »Für Arena in Orgrimmar.«
   Ich horchte auf. Orgrimmar sagte mir natürlich etwas – die Hauptstadt der Orks, Hauptsitz der Horde und über und über bevölkert von Grünhäuten und etlichen Trollen, die in derselben Gegend hausten. Es war warm dort. Viele Rundhäuser mit flachen Dächern aus roten Ziegeln, einige größere Gebäude und ein riesiges Tor mit einem Wall, den nichts so leicht erschütterte. Die Stadt war in ein Tal hinein gebaut worden und hatte nur diesen einen Zugang. Die Klippen erklimmen zu wollen, bedeutete für jeden den Tod, der nicht ein ausgezeichneter Kletterer und mit äußerst viel Glück gesegnet war.
   Ich hatte das dumpfe Gefühl, dass Gregor zu viel über Orgrimmar wusste, als dass er dort nicht schon irgendetwas angestellt hatte. Zu seiner Wut, die er mich auch durchaus fühlen ließ, schaffte er es seit unserem kurzzeitigen Verschmelzen nicht mehr, seine Gedanken ausschließlich für sich zu behalten. Ich konnte in ihm lesen wie in einem Buch, in dem nur einige wenige Sätze fehlten, seine Erinnerungen herausfischen und mir seine Gedanken anhören, wenn ich es denn wollte. Natürlich konnte er genau dasselbe mit mir tun, aber das hatte ich ihm schon immer erlaubt. Ich hatte nichts zu verstecken, dafür wusste ich viel zu wenig über mich selbst.
   »Du musst eine gute Kämpferin sein, wenn man dich in die Arena schicken will.«
   »Iszera duna bantallas.«
   »Sie mögen primitiv sein, aber die Orks können kämpfen.« Ich seufzte leise, während ich versuchte, irgendwie meine Fesseln zumindest ein wenig zu lösen.
   Das Knirschen und Quietschen von Dielen ließ mich sofort verharren, und auch meine beiden Mitgefangenen verstummten abrupt. In dem Raum selbst war nichts Lebendes außer uns, dessen war ich mir inzwischen sicher. Außerdem waren die Geräusche zu leise, als dass sie aus diesem Kerker hätten kommen können. Jemand war auf dem Weg hierher, und vermutlich schon sehr nahe.
   Das Scharren von Holz auf Holz ertönte, und ein gleißend helles Licht strahlte plötzlich in die Dunkelheit. Ich blinzelte ein paar Mal, bis sich meine Augen an die neuen Verhältnisse gewöhnt hatten. Der Zwerg neben mir, dessen Kopf tatsächlich nur aus Bart- und Haupthaar zu bestehen schien, grölte sehr viel länger. Von der Nachtelfe konnte ich nur ihre Silhouette erkennen; sie drängte sich auf der anderen Seite in den verbliebenen Schatten der Zelle, der nicht von der Öllampe vertrieben wurde.
   Aritana stand in der geöffneten Tür. Hinter ihr konnte ich erste zaghafte Strahlen der Sonne erkennen, die allmählich zum Himmel empor kletterte und ihre Finger zögerlich über das Land streckte.
   Einen Moment später schwang die Tür wieder zu, und die Blutelfe stand mitten im Raum. Sie betrachtete mich für eine Weile mit einer Mischung aus Mitleid und Überheblichkeit. Ihre Kleidung hatte sie für ein eng anliegendes, rotes Kleid eingetauscht, das zwar verhüllte, aber auch ihre Rundungen großzügig umschmeichelte. Sie hatte sogar offene Schuhe statt Stiefel angezogen, die kleine Absätze aufwiesen und jedes Mal klackten, sobald sie mit dem Boden in Kontakt kamen.
   Wir sahen uns schweigend an.
   Nach einer Zeit, die mir wie Tage vorkam, drehte sich die Blutelfe schließlich um, ging mit wippenden Hüften zu einer Kiste hinüber, die gerade günstig herum lag, und ließ sich darauf nieder. »Es tut -«
   »Dir leid«, vollendete ich für sie den Satz. Mein Spott war unmöglich zu überhören. »Oh, natürlich tut es dir leid. Der arme Untote.«
   »Es war -«
   »Zu meinem eigenen Besten«, schnarrte ich. »Und zum Besten aller. Und immerhin hast du mich gerettet. Oh, wie glücklich ich sein sollte!«
   »Gregor, ich würde gerne mit… dem anderen sprechen, wenn es dir nichts ausmacht.«
   Ich starrte sie an. In meinem Kopf rasten die Gedanken umher, und sie vermengten sich unheimlich schnell mit jenen meiner zweiten Seele, die nicht minder überrascht war.
   Ein breites Grinsen bildete sich auf meinen Lippen, durch das Gregor sagte: »Du sprichst mit ihm, kleine Sin'dorei.«
   Aritana schaute nicht minder perplex drein als ich nur einen Moment zuvor. Sie fing sich jedoch erstaunlich schnell wieder, und ihre Miene wurde hart. »Seelen scheinen sich zu verhalten wie Äpfel. Ein fauler Apfel im Lager reicht aus, um alle Äpfel zunichte zu machen.«
   »Manchmal reicht schon eine Blutelfe!«, lachte Gregor in reinstem Galgenhumor. Ich nahm es ihm nicht übel. Ich fühlte gerade genauso wie er. »Nein, das siehst du falsch«, widersprach ich ihm dennoch. »Vergiss nicht das fette Stück Rindfleisch.«
   »Ah, natürlich. Er hat uns glorreich niedergeschlagen, als wir zu schwach waren, um in unserer Nase zu bohren. Aber: Respekt, wem Respekt gebührt.«
   »Muh.«
   »Wolltest du etwa sterben?!«, fauchte die Frau mich an. Voll unterdrücktem Zorn war sie aufgesprungen und stampfte auf mich zu, auch wenn ihre Schritte nichts anderes hinterließen als ein Klack-Klack-Klack. »Würdest du jetzt gerne vom Licht verbrannt werden oder einfach ins Nichts gehen, so wie es alle Untote tun werden?«
   »Gregor scheint zumindest gut damit klar gekommen zu sein«, erwiderte ich noch immer grinsend. Dann wurde ich jedoch rasch wieder ernst. So ernst, dass die Blutelfe fast vor mir zurück wich, auch wenn sie sich in der letzten Sekunde darauf besann, wer der Gefangene und wer der Wärter war. »Du hast Gordo für deine Flucht geopfert, du kleines Scheusal. Er war zu dumm, um zu erkennen, worauf es hinauslaufen würde. Oder vielleicht wusste er es sogar. Aber hat er es für dich getan? Oder hat er es getan, weil er dachte, er würde mir damit einen letzten Gefallen tun? Dem einzigen Untoten, der ihn jemals mit Respekt und wie einen Freund behandelt hat?«
      »Das war sein Lebensinhalt«, antwortete sie kalt. »Beschützen war seine Aufgabe, und das hat er getan, oder nicht?«
   »Nicht, dass es seine Idee gewesen wäre…«
   »Er wäre zu dumm gewesen, um von selbst darauf zu kommen.« Sie schaute unversöhnlich auf mich nieder, aber dann streckte sie zögerlich ihre Hand aus.
   »Wenn du mich anfasst«, grollte ich mit einem wahnsinnigen Grinsen, »dann beiße ich dir deine Finger ab.«
   Sie zog ihre Hand so schnell zurück, dass ich es nicht einmal richtig sah. Sie war fast an meiner Schläfe und im nächsten Augenblick schützend auf ihrem Rücken, wo meine Zähne ihr nichts anhaben konnten. Ihr Gesicht wurde rot vor Wut. »Verdammter Wolf! Ich habe dich gerettet -«
   »Wir haben nicht darum gebeten«, erwiderte Gregor leichthin. »Wir wähnten uns schon in besseren Gefilden, um genau zu sein. Mein Freund hatte sich sogar schon dafür entschuldigt, seine Schuld nicht abgelten zu können. Ein sehr rührseliger Moment.«
   Aritana atmete schwer, während wir alles taten, um sie zur Weißglut zu treiben. Es machte höllischen Spaß, die Blutelfe so aufgebracht zu sehen. Mein ganzes Bestreben schien sich darauf auszurichten. Und wenn sie nur nahe genug rankommen würde, könnte ich vielleicht die Stimme in meinem Kopf besänftigen, die jetzt lauter denn je »Hunger!« plärrte…
   Allerdings machte mir die Frau einen Strich durch die Rechnung. »Also schön! Dann genieße deine Zeit in der Dunkelheit noch für eine Weile! Vielleicht wirst du ja vernünftiger, wenn du erst mal ein wenig vor dich hin geschmort hast!«
   Ihre Hüften wippten bei weitem nicht mehr so stark wie vorher, als sie zur Tür marschierte.
   »Vielleicht siehst du ja auch irgendwann ein, dass du eine verdammte Hure bist!«, grölte Gregor ihr hinterher, als sie die hölzerne Pforte hinter sich mit einem lauten Knall zuschmiss.
   »War der letzte Kommentar wirklich nötig?«
   »Sie hat deinen fetten Freund verführt und für ihre eigene Haut verkauft, oder nicht?«
   »Du hättest es nicht anders gemacht«, gab ich Gregor finster zu bedenken. »Wir wissen nicht einmal, wo wir genau sind.«
   »Auf einem Zeppelin«, antwortete er sehr selbstsicher. »Es gibt keinen schnelleren Weg nach Orgrimmar. Erklärt außerdem das Knattern und Krachen. Das wären die Motoren… und sie sind jetzt aus, weil der Wind günstig steht und die Goblins so geizig sind, dass sie lieber fünf Stunden länger für ihre Reise brauchen, als einen Liter Treibstoff mehr zu verbrennen.«
   Ein Bild sprang mir in den Kopf: kleine, grüne Männlein mit spitzen Ohren, spitzen Nasen, spitzen Zähnen und überaus gierigen Augen. Ich war mir dieses Mal nicht sicher, ob sie aus meiner oder aus Gregors Erinnerung stammten. Es fühlte sich so an, als würden sie zu gewissen Teilen aus beiden Lagern kommen.
   »Was haben Goblins mit einem Zeppelin zu tun?«
   »Sie betreiben die Dinger. Ein Wunder, dass nicht schon sehr viel mehr in die Luft geflogen sind.«
   »Den letzten Teil hättest du ruhig für dich behalten können.«
   Schweigend saßen wir da und versuchten, uns neu zu orientieren. Nach einer Weile, in der die Sonne schon längst aufgegangen sein musste, war es noch immer so stockdunkel wie in einem von Zwergen gegrabenen Stollen ohne Licht. Allmählich fragte ich mich, in was für einer Zelle wir genau saßen, oder wie man es schaffte, nicht einmal den kleinsten Schlitz zwischen Holz zu hinterlassen, durch den sich das Sonnenlicht hätte zwängen können.
   »Sie dich hassen«, meinte die Nachtelfe leise, aber mit einer gewissen Genugtuung aus ihrem Gefängnis heraus.
   »Ja, das scheinen alle zu tun«, stimmte ich ihr seufzend zu und machte mich daran, in jene Richtung zu robben, in der ich die Kiste vermutete.
   Sie schwieg wieder für eine Weile, aber ich wusste, dass sie gleich weiter fragen würde. Diese Nachtelfe war jung, man konnte es regelrecht riechen. Sie hatte noch nicht genug gesehen, um zu wissen, wie Untote sein konnten, sonst hätte sie gar nicht erst mit mir zu sprechen begonnen. Und sie war neugierig. In jeder ihrer Fragen schwang das leise Raunen der Wissbegier mit.
   »Was deine Tat?«
   Ich sprang auf meinen Knien nach vorne, bis ich gegen irgendetwas hüpfte und sehr unsanft auf dem seltsam staubigen Boden landete. »Darüber gejammert, dass ein Untoter getötet wurde«, gab ich hustend und mit einem Mund voll Dreck zurück, während ich mich wieder aufrichtete.
   Dasselbe Spiel. An'duna schwieg, wie um über das nachzudenken, was sie gerade gehört hatte. Aber sie würde gleich schon wieder etwas sagen, alleine schon, um die Langeweile zu vertreiben.
   »Seltsam darethdorei.«
   »Du erzählst mir nichts neues.«
   Ich konnte sie natürlich nicht sehen, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass für die Nachtelfe nicht dasselbe mir gegenüber galt. Ich glaubte ihren Blick regelrecht auf mich zu spüren, als wäre ich ein wildes Tier, das sie zu beobachten hatte, voller Furcht und zugleich voller Hass. Aber ihre Stimme hatte sich schon wieder ein klein wenig verändert. Nachtelfen konnten sicherlich lügen oder ihre Emotionen zügeln, aber An'duna waren scheinbar nicht gut darin. Zumindest hatte sie ihre Schwierigkeiten, diesen Hauch von morbider Neugier zu verheimlichen, der bei jedem ihrer Worte mitschwang und ihren Abscheu mir gegenüber seltsam entgegen trat.
   »Sin'dorei geredet. Mit zwei.«
   Es war keine Frage als solche. Es war ein Fakt. Aber die Frage, die dazu passte, hing schwer im Raum wie der Geruch Gordos, wenn er einmal zu nahe an jemanden herangekommen war und man meinte, in einem Schlachthaus voll verrottendem Fleisch zu stehen.
   Ich war schon ein ganzes Stück gesprungen, und jetzt kroch ich Zoll für Zoll auf meinen Knien voran, bis sie gegen das erhoffte, behelfsmäßige Möbelstück stießen. Mit einigem Grunzen und Mühen schaffte ich es, schwankend auf die Beine zu kommen, drehte mich um, betete für einen Moment zum Licht – 
   Und ließ mich fallen.
   Das Holz machte ein enttäuschendes _Fump_, als ich darauf landete. Kein Splittern, nicht einmal ein Ächzen war zu hören. Meine Hoffnung und zugleich meine Befürchtung, durch den Deckel zu brechen und mich womöglich in einer Kiste voller spitzer und vor allem scharfer Waffen wiederzufinden, war zerschlagen. Aber immerhin saß ich bequemer als vorher.
   »Sie ist verwirrt«, erwiderte ich leichthin, während ich schon neue Ideen für einen Fluchtversuch sammelte. Viele waren verrückt, einige sogar wahnsinnig, und allesamt hoffnungslos.
   »Du genannt…«
   »Hure. Ja, ich weiß.«
   Der Zwerg lachte ein dreckiges Lachen, eines jener Sorte, das purer Schadenfreude entsprang. Aber An'duna schwieg, wie immer. Sie schien die kurze Begegnung mit der Blutelfe und mein Verhalten genau zu überdenken, es von jeder Seite her zu betrachten, um mich doch noch in eine Schublade stecken zu können, in die ich partout nicht hinein passen wollte.
   »Wie du heißen?«
   »Gregor.«
   »Wie noch?«
   »Nein, ich habe keinen Nachnamen.«
   An'duna überlegte. Dann, etwas gedehnt, sagte sie: »Ich nicht verstehen.«
   Das Seufzen kam sehr tief aus mir hervor, und es gehörte jeweils zur Hälfte mir und meiner zweiten Seele. Witze zu reißen, die niemand verstand, war bei weitem nicht so spaßig, wie man meinen sollte. »Nicht weiter schlimm«, sagte Gregor. »Du wirst sowieso nicht mehr lange leben -«
   »Du nicht. Der andere.«
   Unerkannt für alle, die mit mir in dem Raum waren, hob ich eine Augenbraue. »Welcher andere?«
   Ihre Stimme klang prüfend, anklagend und zugleich neugierig. »Du. Nicht darethdorei. Du.«
   Meine Augen wurden sehr groß, auch wenn es wieder vermutlich niemand sehen konnte.
   »Natürlich kann man es sehen, du Idiot. Sie leuchten im Dunkeln.«
   »Woher -«
   »Egal. Egal, woher sie es weiß!«, schnarrte Gregor missgelaunt. »Wir sind Gefangene, falls du das auch vergessen haben solltest! Du bist ein Untoter! Und sie ist noch immer der Feind!«
   Eine gedämpfte Explosion ertönte, dicht gefolgt vom Rattern unzähliger Zahnräder, dem Schnaufen eines ungeheuren Biests irgendwo unter uns und dem allgemeinen Dröhnen, das es unmöglich machte, mehr zu sagen. Alles, was blieb, waren ein jetzt gegen den Lärm grölender Zwerg, eine schweigende Nachtelfe und ein verwirrter, wütender Toter.


----------



## Al Fifino (12. April 2014)

*Kapitel 23 – Orks! Orks!*

   Stunden vergingen.
   Es hätten genauso gut auch Tage sein können. Man konnte keine Zeit halten, wenn man nicht einmal die Sonne oder den Mond sah. Es gab keinen Schichtwechsel, keine abgebrannten Fackeln, keine Kohlepfannen, die neue Kohle benötigten. Es gab keine Routine, keine Anhaltspunkte. Das Einzige, das es gab, war das ständige Knattern und Knirschen der Motoren des Zeppelins, die ihn – laut Gregor – gemächlich durch die Luft treiben ließen und ihn zu einem insgesamt sehr angenehmen Reisegefährt machten, wären nicht Goblins die Kapitäne.
   Goblins waren von Natur aus Tüftler. Sie waren klein, sie waren schwächlich, und sie hatten große, muskulöse, ebenso grüne Verwandte, die in der Vergangenheit nicht eben zimperlich mit ihnen umgegangen waren. Sie hatten sich irgendwie behaupten müssen, und eine ungeteilte Meinung unter ihnen schien zu sein, dass eine Sache nur eine gute Sache sein konnte, wenn sie vor Kraft nur so strotzte und in jedem Moment zu explodieren drohte. Wenn man eine Schusswaffe haben wollte – eine jener Büchsen, die mit Donnergeheul und Flammen so lang wie die Waffe selbst ihre todbringenden Schrotkugeln dem Ziel entgegen schleuderten – ging man zu einem Goblin. Wenn man eine Büchse haben wollte, die nicht in Gefahr lief, bei einem weiteren Schuss die Kugeln mit ungeheurer Wucht in alle möglichen Himmelsrichtungen zu verteilen, weil sie einfach platzte, ging man Goblins möglichst weit aus dem Weg.
   Wollte man, laut Gregor, dafür sorgen, dass man nie wieder in Orgrimmar willkommen war, konnten Goblins auch helfen. Vor allem, wenn man einen Untoten jagte, der sich dort versteckt hielt. Und der so gut bewacht war, dass es schlichtweg kein Eindringen gab. Und dessen Tod nur durch eine ungeheure Macht hervorgerufen werden konnte, eine Macht, die am besten das gesamte Haus, in dem er saß, gleich mit zerstörte.
   Goblins kannten sich mit solchen nicht-arkanen Mächten aus. Es machte ihnen Spaß, damit herum zu experimentieren. Es konnte sogar lustig sein, ihnen dabei zuzuschauen, solange man genügend Abstand hielt und riesige schwarze Rauchwolken, verbunden mit einem in zehn Meilen Entfernung deutlich hörbaren Knall, als lustig bezeichnete.
   Der Lärm der Rotoren und das Schnaufen der metallenen Bestie, die sie antrieb, waren wieder einmal abgeflaut und verstummt. Es wurde nun von dem lauten Schnarchen des Zwergs abgelöst, der irgendwo in einer Ecke seiner Zelle lag und sich zumindest im Moment durch nichts stören ließ.
   Was An’duna tat, konnte ich nicht sagen. Ich achtete aber mehr denn je auf sie, seitdem sie etwas herausgefunden hatte, was nur sehr wenige wussten. Und sie hatte es einfach erraten, aus dem heiteren Himmel heraus, es ausgesprochen und mich dabei genau beobachtet, dessen war ich mir sicher. Ich wusste nicht, warum sie hier saß oder wie man sie gefangen hatte, aber diese Frau hatte einen messerscharfen Verstand und etwas, auf das ich noch nicht ganz meinen Finger legen konnte.
   Und ich hatte Hunger.
   »Zumindest da könnte ich dir helfen«, murmelte Gregor leise. »Schon mal Nachtelfe probiert? Das zarteste Fleisch, das du dir vorstellen kannst.«
   »Wir sind noch immer gefesselt.«
   »Ah, aber unsere Zähne reichen aus, um ihr die Kehle durchzubeißen. Glaub mir.«
   Ich schüttelte nur den Kopf. Viele Erinnerungen waren nicht mehr in Gregors Kopf hängen geblieben, die von seinem früheren Leben als Mensch zeugten. Aber was ich sah, war ein junger, äußerst vernünftiger Mann; jemand, der nachdachte, bevor er sprach. Ein Bibliothekar, dem Bücher wichtiger waren als Freunde, der keiner Fliege etwas zuleide tun wollte, wenn er es vermeiden konnte.
   Er war bitterlich verraten worden, und so enttäuscht darüber, dass er sich in das komplette Gegenteil gewandelt hatte. Und irgendjemand war dumm genug gewesen, ihm die Chance dazu zu geben, sein hasserfülltes neues Dasein mit untotem Leben zu erfüllen.
   »An’duna?«
   Die Nachtelfe antwortete nicht, aber ein leises Rascheln von Stoff, kaum über das Schnarchen des Zwergs hinweg zu hören, ertönte aus der Richtung ihrer Zelle. Sie musste sich ebenfalls hingesetzt haben. Niemand hatte Lust, lange in völliger Finsternis zu stehen.
   »Sag mir, An’duna, was hast du gemacht, bevor du gefangen wurdest?«
   Natürlich antwortete sie nicht. »Hält sich für was besseres«, brummte Gregor in mich hinein. »Höchstens besseres Fleisch, mehr nicht…«
   Ich stand auf. Eine Idee war mir gekommen, die ziemlich verrückt war, aber gerade wollte mir keine bessere zur Seite springen, um mich von dummen Gedanken abzuhalten. Der einzige, der davon wusste und nicht begeistert war, war meine zweite Seele. »Das nennst du einen Plan?«
   »Fällt dir etwas Besseres ein?«, murmelte ich zurück, wobei ich loshüpfte. Ich hatte mehr als genug Zeit gehabt, um die Entfernung zwischen der Kiste und der Zelle abzuschätzen, als Aritana die Öllampe hereingetragen hatte. Zehn kleine Sprünge, mehr nicht.
   »Natürlich! Gebratene Elfenohren, zum Beispiel -«
   Ich presste meine Lippen aufeinander und schob Gregor innerlich zur Seite. Noch war ich der Herr über diesen Körper, und noch hatte Gregor zwar fast immer mein vollkommenes Einverständnis, um zu tun und zu lassen, was er wollte. Wenn er es wirklich darauf anlegte, konnte er mich auch bekämpfen, und womöglich würde er siegen. Aber der Untote wusste nur zu gut, dass ich stärker geworden war, seitdem wir für eine kurze Zeit verschmolzen gewesen waren. Ich hatte ihn seiner Vorherrschaft beraubt, ohne es überhaupt zu wollen. Doch wenn ich es wollte, konnte ich ihn in mich hinein zwingen, langsam und schmerzvoll, und er würde immer mehr von seinem Selbst verlieren, bis wir wieder eins waren. Seine Fähigkeiten würden bleiben, aber nicht seine Gedanken.
   Es war eine grausame Drohung, die ich nicht gerne aussprach.
   Der neunte Sprung ging bereits zu weit. Ich donnerte regelrecht gegen die Gitterstäbe, fiel rückwärts der Länge nach hin und stöhnte leise. Meine Kopfschmerzen – ein Geschenk des Tauren, der hoffentlich irgendwann in der heißesten Hölle auf kleiner Flamme gegart werden würde – nahmen wieder zu. Aber ich ließ mich von diesem kleinen Rückschlag nicht abhalten, sondern rappelte mich auf, rutschte so lange auf dem Boden herum, bis ich die Gitterstäbe in meinem Rücken spürte, und lehnte mich dann seufzend dagegen.
   Wieder ertönte das Rascheln, dieses Mal länger und lauter. Sie war aufgestanden. Ich war mir noch immer nicht sicher, ob An’duna mich wohl in dieser Dunkelheit sehen konnte, aber es fühlte sich auf jeden Fall so an.
   »Du kannst nicht wirklich so dumm sein!«, wisperte Gregor mit wachsender Wut und Panik in der Stimme. »Sie wird -«
   »Gregor, halt deine verfluchte Schnauze.«
   Ich spitzte meine Ohren, um ja nichts zu verpassen. Das Schnarchen des kleinen Muskelpakets von der anderen Seite des Raums drang umso lauter an mich heran, aber da war noch immer wieder das Geräusch von nackten Füßen auf Holzboden, die äußerst vorsichtig auftraten, so leise, dass man sie nur hörte, wenn man wusste, wonach man suchte.
   Sie war keine Magierin. Nachtelfen verpönten die arkanen Kräfte, sie waren eins mit der Natur und jenen Fähigkeiten, die sie ihnen bescherte. Wurzeln aus dem Boden schießen lassen, Heilungen vollführen, die einen Totgeweihten vom Sterbebett zurückholen konnten. Aber nur die wenigsten wussten sie überhaupt zu nutzen, und noch sehr viel weniger brachten es zu etwas Anständigem.
   Ich hoffte, dass An’duna es niemals zu etwas Anständigem gebracht hatte.
   »Ich bin nach wie vor gefesselt«, meinte ich in einem Plauderton zu ihr. Sie stand irgendwo hinter mir, ich konnte es spüren.
   Ihre Hände schossen so schnell nach vorne und um meinen Hals, dass ich tatsächlich erschrak, auch wenn ich genau darauf gewartet hatte. Die nächste Sekunde entschied, ob mein Einsatz zu hoch gewesen war oder ob ich richtig gesetzt hatte.
   Für einen Moment fluchte ich mit größer werdenden Augen in mich hinein, als der Druck stärker wurde. Dann aber, zu meiner unendlichen Erleichterung, verharrten die spitzen Finger, auch wenn sie fest um meine tote Haut geschlossen blieben.
   Ich räusperte mich kurz. Die Nervosität, die mitschwang, als ich zu sprechen begann, war nicht zu überhören. »Du hast mich in deiner Gewalt. Gut. Vielleicht können wir jetzt endlich ein wenig reden, von Gefangenem zu… Noch-mehr-Gefangenem?«
    Ihre Finger bewegten sich nicht. Ich wertete das als ein gutes Zeichen, vor allem, weil mir ihr verlangendes Zucken nicht unentdeckt blieb.
   »Der Zwerg schläft, wie du sicher mitbekommen hast. Schwer zu überhören. Wir sind also unter uns.«
   Der Druck auf meine Kehle wurde ein klein wenig größer.
   »Zuerst einmal«, sprach ich hastig weiter, »bin ich kein Untoter. Gregor ist der eigentliche… Besitzer dieses Körpers. Sag hallo, Gregor.«
   »Das ist einfach nur peinlich«, stöhnte meine zweite Seele gequält. »Was zum Teufel hast du vor? Und wie kannst du deine Gedanken -«
   Ich verbannte ihn wieder in eine Ecke irgendwo in mir. »Jedenfalls bin ich kein Untoter per se«, meinte ich möglichst fröhlich und versuchte dabei, das immer stärker werdende Hungergefühl zu unterdrücken. Die Finger waren fast schon zum Beißen nahe… »Ich bin – ich war ein Mensch, aber ich bin… nach wie vor ein denkendes Wesen. Ich stehe unter keiner Kontrolle. Und ich hasse nicht das Lebende, ganz im Gegensatz zu Gregor.«
   Die Finger blieben fest geschlossen.
   »Nun, da ich also so viel über mich preisgegeben habe, glaube ich, es wäre angebracht, dass du mir einige Dinge über dich erzählst, An’duna. Zum Beispiel würde mich wirklich interessieren, welcher Profession du nachgegangen bist, bevor du hier gelandet bist.«
   Sie schwieg. Das schien ihr am stärksten ausgeprägter Wesenszug zu sein: zu schweigen und über das nachzudenken, was sie gesehen, gehört und gefühlt hatte. Die Nachtelfe war jedenfalls keine Fanatikerin, oder mein Genick wäre schon seit einiger Zeit unbrauchbar geworden.
   »Was willst du von mir, Kind des Todes?«, fragte sie auf Darnassisch. Ihre Stimme war noch immer so eiskalt wie am Anfang, und noch immer schwang dieser hauchfeine Unterton mit, die Verwunderung über einen so seltsamen Untoten und den Hang dazu, mehr darüber zu erfahren.
   Ich seufzte leise. Das war nicht die Antwort, die ich erhofft hatte, aber ein Bettler konnte nicht wählerisch sein. »Ich bin ein Gefangener, Tochter der Elune. Ich will frei sein. Und dafür brauche ich Hilfe.«
   »Wir helfen keinen unnatürlichen Bastarden«, zischte sie leise in mein Ohr. »Wir töten sie.«
   »Dann wünsche ich dir viel Vergnügen mit den primitiven Grünhäuten. Richte ihnen meine Grüße aus, wenn sie dich schänden.«
   Natürlich würde die wenigsten Orks auch nur daran denken, eine Nachtelfe zu vergewaltigen. Sie waren zu dürr für die massigen Körper der Krieger, und davon abgesehen hielten Orks viel auf Ehre im und außerhalb des Kampfes. Es war allein ihrer sehr eigensinnigen Angriffstaktik zu verschulden, dass viele annahmen, sie wären nur ein Haufen grobschlächtiger Schläger, die alles zerhackten, was ihnen in den Weg kam. Diese Taktik bestand zum größten Teil aus Brüllen und mit in die Höhe gereckten Äxten und Schwertern auf den Feind zuzustürmen, um ihn wie ein Haufen grobschlächtiger Schläger zu zerhacken, allerdings dabei darauf zu achten, dass man den Feind nicht im Rücken traf.
   Das alles sagte mir Gregor innerhalb eines Wimpernschlags. Und sehr zu meiner Freude schien die Nachtelfe nichts davon zu wissen. Ihre Finger zuckten schon bedeutend weniger, und ich glaubte sogar zu spüren, dass sie sich ein wenig lockerten.
   »Was bist du?«
   »Ein Körper mit zwei Seelen«, erwiderte ich leichthin. »Ich weiß, sehr unnatürlich«, fügte ich hinzu, als sich die Finger schon wieder fester um meinen Hals schlossen. »Ich habe es mir nicht ausgesucht. Aber ich muss Gregor dorthin zurück schicken, wo er herkam. Ich habe es ihm versprochen.«
   Und er hatte mir noch immer nicht erzählt, wohin er eigentlich gehen würde. Das waren Gedanken, die er tunlichst vor mir abschirmte und von denen ich nicht einmal einen winzig kleinen Gedankenfetzen erhaschen konnte. Fast schien es, als hätte er Angst, er könnte nicht mehr Zutritt dorthin erlangen, wenn jemand anderes von ihm wüsste.
   »Das Versprechen eines Untoten ist ebenso vergänglich wie das Rascheln der Blätter im Wind. Warum sollte er dir glauben?«
   »Er hat keine Wahl. Und ich bin kein Untoter, An’duna.«
   »Was willst du dann sein, Kind des Todes? Du bist noch unnatürlicher als die anderen deiner Art!«
   Vielleicht war sie doch ein wenig fanatischer, als ich vermutet hatte. »Ich bin etwas Besonderes, An’duna. Ich habe keinen Sinn in meinem Leben, außer jenen, Gregor von seinen Qualen zu erlösen. Was ist dein Sinn im Leben? Von Grünhäuten geschlagen und gedemütigt zu werden, in der Arena und im Bett?«
   »Lieber sterbe ich, als einem Untoten zu helfen!« Sie spie das Wort regelrecht aus, was nicht so recht zur natürlichen Eleganz passen wollte, die ich in Nachtelfen sah. Allmählich fing sie an, mir auf die Nerven zu gehen. Und genervt zu sein verstärkte meinen Drang, etwas zu essen.
   »Wieso atme ich dann noch?«, erwiderte ich also gehässig.
   Schweigen.
   Ich hatte sie! Ein breites Lächeln trat auf meine Lippen. Sie überlegte, und ich wusste sogar genau, worüber: Wie konnte sie ihre Aussagen rechtfertigen, obwohl sie mich allem Anschein nach nicht töten wollte? Wie konnte sie ihre Lehren auf mich anwenden, der ich so gar nicht wie ein Untoter sprach oder mich wie einer verhielt?
   Sie tat mir fast ein wenig leid. Ich erschütterte innerhalb weniger Stunden die Prinzipien, die sie ihr Leben lang verteidigt hatte, nach denen sie lebte und für die sie zu sterben bereit war. Und jetzt tanzte ein Untoter in ihr Dasein, setzte sich vor ihre Zelle nieder und war bereit, sich ihr vollkommen auszuliefern, anstatt ihre Knochen zu brechen und das Mark heraus zu schlürfen.
   Es blieb nur noch die Sache mit dem Hunger. Meine Gedanken wurden fahriger, je länger ich hier saß und den süßen Duft der Nachtelfe einatmete. Sie roch nicht nach Schweiß oder anderen Ausdünstungen wie etwa der Zwerg, dessen Duft sogar bis hier hinüber drang und sich durch meine kaputte Nase zwängte. Sie schien so sauber zu sein, so aromatisierend, so… lecker.
   »Hör zu, An’duna«, fing ich leise an und versuchte dabei, mich zu konzentrieren. »Ich will nicht, dass du mir vertraust. Ich kann das nicht von dir erwarten. Ich vertraue dir auch nicht. Aber deine Hände sind frei, wo meine gebunden sind. Hilf mir, und ich helfe dir.«
   Der Moment der Wahrheit war gekommen. Sie konnte unmöglich in Orgrimmar den Rest ihrer Tage fristen wollen, vor allem nicht, wenn nur noch so wenige Tage bevor standen. Sie musste mir helfen.
   »Wer bist du?«, wisperte sie leise.
   Für einen Moment schloss ich dankbar meine Augen. »Ich weiß es nicht. Ich habe alte Erinnerungen, aber nur sehr wenige. Ich habe keinen Namen.«
   »Jeder hat einen Namen!«, entgegnete sie fast schon entsetzt, und ihre Finger bohrten sich versehentlich ein wenig in meine Haut. Sie ließ sofort locker, als ich hastig und theatralisch zu röcheln anfing. Es hatte nicht wehgetan, aber ich wollte sie dennoch auf keine falschen Gedanken bringen.
   »Ich kann mich an meinen nicht erinnern, An’duna. Es ist genau so gut, als hätte ich keinen.«
   Ich hörte zuerst nichts, dann kurzes Murmeln. Und schließlich, mit einer Stimme, die keinen Widerspruch duldete: »Dareth Twosouls.«
   Ich blinzelte ein paar Mal, bevor ich so recht verstand, was die Nachtelfe gerade getan hatte. Sie hatte mir einen Namen verpasst. Ich konnte nicht sagen, ob das gut oder schlecht war, aber es berührte mich irgendwo tief in mir. Versuchsweise wiederholte ich den Namen. Mir gefiel der Klang.
   »Danke«, erwiderte ich mit einem schmalen Lächeln.
   Ihre Finger lösten sich von meinem Hals, und einen Augenblick später spürte ich ein Ziehen und Zerren an meinen Händen. Sie machte sich daran, die Knoten zu lösen.
   Zeitgleich entbrannte eine heftige Diskussion, die in der Geschwindigkeit, die ein Gedanke braucht, um zu entstehen, geführt wurde. Tatsächlich sah Gregor ein, dass mein Plan funktioniert hatte. Was er nicht einsah, war meine Meinung, man sollte sich an jene Worte halten, die man geäußert hatte. Es war mir egal, ob die Nachtelfe mich wohl aus dem Kerker herausgelassen hätte, wären unsere Positionen vertauscht gewesen. Ich bezweifelte, dass sie mich überhaupt angesprochen hätte, aber dieser Gedanke verschwand so schnell wieder, wie er gekommen war. Natürlich war sie der Feind, und natürlich vertraute ich ihr nicht, denn sie hielt es mit mir genauso. Das war für mich jedoch noch kein Grund, nicht wenigstens zu versuchen, etwas Vertrauen zu erwecken. Ich hatte das Gefühl, früher – in meinem alten Leben – zumindest einige Dinge mit den Nachtelfen zu tun gehabt zu haben. Vielleicht hatte ich damals auch ihre Sprache aufgeschnappt und gelernt. Wer wusste das schon…
   Gregor hingegen dachte nur an sich selbst. Wenn wir erst befreit waren, gab es keinen Grund für zusätzlichen Ballast. Wir waren auf einem Luftschiff, irgendwo dicht unter oder sogar über den Wolken, und es wurde von Goblins geflogen. Die kleinen grünen Biester konnten durchaus handgreiflich werden, doch waren nichts, womit wir nicht fertig werden würden. Der Taure hingegen, zusammen mit Aritana, stellte ein ernstzunehmendes Problem dar. Aritana, weil sie zu allem fähig war, mich jedoch lebendig haben wollte; der Taure, weil er zu nichts fähig war, mich aber wahrscheinlich am liebsten vom Zeppelin herunter fegen würde, wenn er nur die Chance dazu bekäme.
   Was wieder ein Grund dafür war, die Nachtelfe mitzunehmen. Sie mochte als Ablenkung dienen, oder sogar wirklich vernünftig kämpfen. Ich wusste nicht, zu was sie fähig war, aber um den Lockvogel zu spielen, musste man nicht viel können. Gregor gefiel diese Idee.
   Mir hingegen nicht. Ich hatte keine Lust, die Frau mit guten Worten und guter Miene zum bösen Spiel aus ihrer Kerkerzelle zu holen, ihr weiszumachen, dass sie bald frei sein würde, und dann der Kuh zum Fraß vorzuwerfen. Ich wollte sie aber auch nicht zurücklassen. Ich dachte dabei vor allem an das Prinzip des Karmas: Tue Gutes, und erhalte Gutes zurück. Rückschläge wie Aritana waren nur ein Beweis dafür, dass man mehr Gutes tun musste, um das Dunkle zurück zu drängen.
   Gregor bemerkte sehr richtig, dass ich mich anhörte wie ein verfluchter Priester des Lichts oder ein besoffener Pandare, als ich meine Hände endlich wieder bewegen konnte. Ich musste sie nicht sehen, um zu wissen, dass die Seilstücke tiefe, teils blutende Spuren an meinen Handgelenken hinterlassen hatten. Hinter mir machte An’duna ein Geräusch, das wohl Ekel ausdrückte, als sie dasselbe bemerkte, und meine Ketten fielen rasch zu Boden.
   »Kannst du etwas sehen, womit wir Licht machen könnten?«, fragte ich die Nachtelfe.
   »Nein.«
   Ich runzelte kurz die Stirn und fühlte mich fast schon ein wenig veralbert. Es war unheimlich dumm gewesen, mich nicht in eine der Zellen zu stecken oder zumindest vernünftige Ketten zu besorgen, um mich zu fesseln. Ich sah für beides mehr oder minder gute Gründe, warum es nicht getan wurde: Die Zellen waren bereits belegt, und ich glaubte nicht, dass Aritana wirklich an Ketten gedacht hatte, als sie unsere Flucht organisiert hatte. Sie schien ohnehin davon ausgegangen zu sein, dass ich ihr danken würde, anstatt sie zu verfluchen.
   Aber nun gab es nichts, um Licht zu machen. Man machte es mir so einfach auszubrechen, nur um dann dieses kleine, aber wichtige Detail unbeachtet zu lassen. Es fühlte sich einfach falsch an.
   »Irgendeine Idee?«, fragte ich Gregor, während ich ihm wieder etwas mehr Kontrolle zugestand. Ich sprach lieber mit ihm, als Gedanken auszutauschen. Es fühlte sich weniger an, als würde ich mit einer Stimme, die nur in meinem Kopf war, zu sprechen. Es hielt mich davon ab, mich selbst für wahnsinnig zu erklären.
   »Ein Zauber, vielleicht? Deine Expertise, nicht meine.«
   Meine Augenbrauen, oder das, was von ihnen übrig war, zogen sich zusammen. Der einzige Zauber, der in diesem Fall hilfreich sein mochte, war natürlich…
   »Schattenblitz.«
   Augenblicklich schlängelte sich ein fetter, violetter Wurm um meinen linken Arm und badete die Umgebung in ein düsteres, ebenso violettes Licht. Jetzt konnte ich wenigstens etwas erkennen, aber es sah alles andere als schön oder beruhigend aus, wie Schatten zu tanzen anfingen und das Zischen des Zaubers den Raum erfüllte, während der Wurm sich um mein Handgelenk schlang und gierig mein Mana aufzehrte.
   Mein Blick fiel auf An’duna, die noch immer vor den Gittern stand. Ihre violette Haut schien fast mit dem Licht zu verschmelzen, doch die bläulichen Markierungen, die sich über ihr Gesicht zogen, stachen dafür umso mehr hervor. Die spitzen, langen Ohren, die aus ihrem tiefblauen Haar herausschauten, waren nicht zu übersehen. Doch es waren ihre silbern schimmernden Augen und die zierliche, jetzt geblähte Nase, die mir sagten, dass ich gerade etwas sehr, sehr Schlechtes getan hatte.
   »Hexer«, wisperte sie in einer Stimme, die erschreckender war, als wenn sie mich vor Wut, Hass und Abscheu lautstark angeschrien hätte. Und einen Moment später fiel auch bei mir der Groschen. Ich war ein Untoter, mit zwei Seelen in einem Körper, und ich war ein potentieller Dämonenbeschwörer. Ich musste das Unnatürlichste sein, das ihr jemals unter die Augen getreten war.
   Die Motoren sprangen plötzlich wieder an. Das Rattern steigerte sich innerhalb von Sekunden zu einem Lärm, den ich niemals hätte übertönen können. Ich versuchte es also mit einem entschuldigenden Blick und einem Schulterzucken, was mir die Frau mit einem Schwall von Worten vergalt, die im Schnaufen und Stampfen der wiedererwachten Metallbestie irgendwo unter uns unterging.
   Ich gab nicht viel darauf, sondern deutete nur mit einer entsprechenden Handbewegung an, dass sie vom Gitter verschwinden sollte. Auch wenn sie mich noch immer wie den Boten eines unermesslichen Unheils betrachtete, kam sie meiner Bitte sehr zögerlich nach.
   Es gab eine Tür mit einem Schloss, das so dick war wie meine ganze Hand und auf seltsame Art und Weise zwischen den Stäben hervor stand. Die Goblins, die dafür verantwortlich waren, mussten sehr viel auf die Sicherheit ihrer Fracht geben. Doch auch wenn sich das Schloss gegen alle möglichen Arten von Dietrichen zu wehren vermochte, hatte es einem Schattenblitz nicht viel entgegen zu stellen. Das Eisen zerbarst in kleine Stücke, als der Zauber auftraf, und einige der Splitter drangen äußerst schmerzhaft in mich ein. Ein paar größere hatten sich auf der anderen Seite der Zelle in die hölzerne Wand gebohrt. Der Knall war ohrenbetäubend.
   Ich fluchte ziemlich lautstark, als ich größer werdende schwarze Flecken auf meiner Tunika entdeckte, dort, wo mein Lebenssaft anfing, in den Stoff zu sickern. Mein Fluchen wurde noch lauter, als die Rotoren anfingen, wieder zu verstummen, und gleich darauf nicht mehr zu hören waren.
   »Oh, verdammt«, hörte ich Gregor murmeln, als ich in vollkommener Schwärze in Richtung der Tür eilte, schmerzhaft dagegen stieß und sie dabei aufschwang. »Was ist los?«, fragte ich, während ich den nächsten Schattenblitz zündete, um wieder sehen zu können, wo ich eigentlich meine Füße hin setzte.
   Der Schlag saß. Gerade, als das gespenstische Licht wieder meine Umgebung erhellte, schnellte die Faust der Nachtelfe nach vorne und traf mich am Kinn. Ich sah deshalb noch lange keine Sterne, aber die Überraschung war genug, um mich von den Beinen zu heben und der Länge nach auf den Boden zu knallen. Der Schattenblitz zischelte leidend, als meine Konzentration nur für eine Sekunde auf den Sturz gezogen wurde, und schrumpelte zu einem kleinen Würmchen zusammen.
   Ich sah gerade noch, wie An’duna hochsprang, nur um mit ihren Knien voran in meinem Magen zu landen. Knochen brachen, Organe wurden gequetscht, und ein hässlicher schmatzender Laut drang aus dem Loch in meiner Brust heraus, als sie sich unnachgiebig in mich hinein bohrte. Die Sterne zeigten sich noch immer nicht, aber dafür stiegen Angst, Wut und Panik in mir auf. Das Feuer, das von ihnen geschürt wurde, loderte bedrohlich.
   Dann spürte ich ihre Hände um meinen Hals, und sie drückte so stark zu, wie sie nur konnte. Die Luft, die sie aus mir herausgepresst hatte, hatte nicht einmal den Hauch einer Chance, wieder zurück zu gelangen. Mein Mund öffnete und schloss sich, ohne dass ein Laut über meine Lippen drang. Ihre Augen starrten unnachgiebig in die meinen, und ihre Miene war von Hass verzerrt.
   Einige Gedanken, die mir in diesem Augenblick durch den Kopf schossen, wären durchaus einer Überlegung wert gewesen. Ich war mir etwa sehr sicher, dass ich sie hätte abschütteln können, wenn ich gewollt hätte. Ein gut gezielter Schlag auf ihre Schläfe mochte sie sofort in die Bewusstlosigkeit senden. Und mein Schattenblitz hatte wieder zu seiner alten Kraft zurückgefunden und zuckte noch immer erwartend meinen Arm hinauf und hinab, bestrebt, auf die Nachtelfe niederzufahren.
   Aber es gab einen Gedanke, der alle anderen mühelos verdrängte, mein ganzes Denken vereinnahmte und mich anschrie: »HUNGER!«
   Ein plötzlicher Schlag in ihre Armbeuge ließ sie ein wenig einknicken und gab meinem Kopf ein wenig Freiheit. Gerade genug Freiheit, um meine Zähne in ihren Arm zu versenken und ein großes Stück Fleisch herauszureißen.
   Der Schrei der Agonie aus ihrem Mund verstummte, als sie sich aufbäumte und ich einen gut gezielten Hieb in ihrer Magengegend versenkte. Dieses Mal war sie es, die wie ein Fisch an Land verzweifelt nach Luft schnappte. Ein letzter Schlag gegen die Seite ihres Kopfs sandte sie auf den Boden, wo sie regungslos neben mir liegen blieb. Rotes, in dem Licht schillerndes Blut drang auf die Dielen unter ihr.
   Ich kaute ein bisschen, um den Geschmack so lange zu genießen, wie es ging, bevor ich den Happen gut hörbar herunter schluckte. Gregor hatte nicht übertrieben. Es schmeckte köstlich.
   Die Welle des Ekels, die daraufhin über mich fuhr, hätte mich fast zum Schreien gebracht. Aber kühle Logik ließ mich darüber triumphieren und ihn zurückhalten. Ich war ein Untoter. Ich konnte nicht anders. Es war nicht meine Schuld. Sie hatte mich angegriffen, und ich hatte mich gewehrt. Ich _musste_ essen.
   Es vertrieb den Ekel nicht, und es machte die Situation nicht besser, nur für den Moment ertragbar. 
   »Wir sind angekommen«, brummte Gregor missmutig, als ich mich aufrappelte und über die Frau beugte. »Vermutlich sind wir sogar schon am Zeppelinturm.«
   »Dann sollten wir wohl besser verschwinden«, erwiderte ich und packte den gesunden Arm der Nachtelfe, um ihn mir um den Hals zu legen und sie aufzurichten. Ich konzentrierte mich auf ihr Gesicht, um nicht das verdammt verlockende Blut sehen zu müssen, das ihrem verletzten Arm entlang rann und auf den Boden tropfte. Ihre Augen waren halb geschlossen, sie stöhnte voller Schmerzen und Qualen, ihre Beine zitterten wie Espenlaub. Aber sie war nicht bewusstlos, was ich mit einem gewissen Maß an Respekt wahrnahm.
   »Du willst sie mitnehmen?!«, grollte meine zweite Seele mit unverhohlener Wut, als ich sie auf die Tür zum Ausgang zu schleppte. Ein kurzer Seitenblick auf den Zwerg ließ mich wissen, dass er meinen Kampf wohl miterlebt hatte. Sein Bart schien noch gesträubter zu sein als sonst, und die wenigen Flecken Haut, die man sehen konnte, hatten jegliche Farbe verloren.
   »Ich kann sie schlecht sterben lassen. Wäre schade um das gute Fleisch, hm?«
   Die Tür schwang nach außen auf. Der Duft des Bluts machte mich halb wahnsinnig vor Hunger. Alles unterhalb meines Halses und oberhalb meiner Beine schmerzte. Wir waren von Feinden umgeben. Und die Wut und die Panik waren noch lange nicht abgeflaut.
   Ich dachte gar nicht erst daran, meine Hand auszustrecken. Ich sammelte stattdessen meine Kraft, zielte und trat mit aller Macht gegen das Holz.
   Sie ging bei weitem nicht so weit auf, wie ich es erwartet hatte. Der Grund dafür war der Ork, der auf der anderen Seite gestanden hatte, von ihr getroffen worden war und gerade bewusstlos zu Boden ging, als die hell strahlende Sonne und ein Schwall heißer Luft in unseren Kerker eindrang. Seine Rüstung schepperte, als er aufschlug.
   Die fünf anderen Orks, die etwas weiter hinter ihm gewartet hatten, starrten mich ebenso überrascht an wie ich sie. Sie waren in voller Kampfmontur: Äxte waren in ihren Händen oder hingen in ihren Gürteln, die teils gedellten Rüstungen schimmerten im Sonnenlicht. Ihre Münder waren leicht geöffnet, als hätten sie sich eben noch unterhalten. Die meisten von ihnen hatten schwarzes Haar, und einer hatte einen beachtlichen schneeweißen Vollbart, aus dem seine gelblichen Hauer hervorstachen.
   Gleich hinter ihnen entdeckte ich Aritana und ihren Hausstier. Sie schienen ebenso geschockt zu sein wie die Orks.
   Und jetzt trat etwas in den Türrahmen, dessen Schatten mir nicht einmal bis zu den Knien hinauf reichte und mich von unten her mit sehr erbosten Augen anschaute. Ein gefährlich schräg aufgesetzter dreieckiger Hut, mit Löchern für die spitzen, elfenähnlichen Ohren, und eine rote, für ihn viel zu große Jacke, die er trotz der flimmernden Hitze trug, ließen ihn sogar noch kleiner wirken.
   »Was machst du da mit meiner Gefangenen, Wache?!«
   Ich starrte den Goblin an. Seine Stimme war kratzend und piepsig zugleich. Ohne es zu wollen, verzogen sich meine Lippen zu einem Grinsen, und es blieb nicht dabei. Ich prustete, um ein Lachen zu unterdrücken.
   »Ich habe dich etwas ge- _Hast du ein Stück von meiner Gefangenen gegessen?!_«
   Ich prustete noch mehr, als sich der Goblin – vermutlich der Kapitän des Zeppelins – zu seiner vollen Größe aufrichtete, was einen Unterschied von vielleicht zwei Zoll machte. »Das ist Beschädigung meiner Ware! Ich verlange Reparationen! Ich -«
   Ich konnte nicht mehr. Gregor stimmte mit ein, als ich lautstark lachte, dabei ein wenig einknickte und die Nachtelfe augenblicklich lauter zu stöhnen begann. Ich hörte auch nicht auf zu lachen, als ich mich wieder umdrehte, die Frau zurück in das Verlies schleifte, sie auf einen einigermaßen weichen Sack legte und mich neben ihr fallen ließ. Erst dann schaffte ich es endlich, mich wieder einigermaßen zu beruhigen, vor allem deshalb, weil mir meine ohnehin noch rare Luft ausging. Und ich konnte dabei nicht einmal genau sagen, warum ich so dämlich lachte.
   Zögerlich trat der weißhaarige Ork ein, allerdings erst, nachdem er den Goblin böse angeschaut hatte und dieser endlich seine Klappe hielt. Erst jetzt bemerkte ich ein teuer aussehendes Amulett, das um seinen Hals hing, und die Markierungen, die auf seinen Schulterplatten gemalt waren. Er musste der Anführer des Trupps sein.
   Als er seinen Mund öffnete, kamen einige Worte heraus, die in meinen Ohren wie das Grunzen eines Schweins, vermengt mit einigem Grölen und Schnarren klangen. Seine Hand lag dabei auf der Axt, die aber noch immer in ihrem Gürtelhalfter ruhte.
   »Ich verstehe kein Orkisch«, gab ich mit einem breiten Grinsen in der Gemeinsprache zurück. Der Ork verzog die Miene, brüllte dann etwas – einen Namen, wie es schien – und beinahe sofort kam der Rest der Truppe in das Verlies hinein gewalzt, wo sie rings um mich Aufstellung nahmen.
   Ein Ork, etwas schmächtiger als die anderen, aber nicht weniger bis an die Zähne bewaffnet, trat einen Schritt nach vorne. »Ich bin Grom Elfbasher«, grunzte er. Sein Haar war schwarz und voll, und nicht der kleinste Flaum bedeckte sein Kinn. Er musste noch relativ jung sein. »Ich verstehe die Gemeinsprache.«
   Er nickte seinem Vorgesetzten zu, der, seinen Blick stets auf mich gerichtet, ein längeres Grunzen begann.
   »Was hast du mit der Gefangenen gemacht, warum wolltest du sie nach draußen tragen, und wieso hast du Zulak die Tür ins Gesicht geschmissen?«
   Ich blinzelte ein paar Mal verständnislos, behielt aber das Grinsen. »Was ich mit der Gefangenen gemacht habe?«
   »Auch wenn sie der Feind ist, ist es unehrenhaft, seine Macht als Wache so zu missbrauchen!«
   Meine Gedanken rasten so schnell, dass es schwer wurde, sie einzufangen. Aber Gregor war schon ein Schritt weiter als ich. »Ich hatte Hunger.«
   »Das sehe ich«, grollte der Übersetzer. »Und das war der einzige Grund?«
   »Natürlich. Ich brauche keinen weiteren.«
   Der Ork sah mich mit jenem Blick an, mit dem mich fast jedes lebende Wesen bedachte und an den ich mich schon gewöhnt hatte. Noch ehe ich mich wundern konnte, klärte mich Gregor bereits auf: Der Zeppelin war nicht Eigentum Orgrimmars, sondern der Goblins. Und aus welchem seltsamen Grund auch immer schien jeder anzunehmen, dass ich eine Wache für die beiden Gefangenen war. Gefangenentransporte waren nichts allzu Seltenes, aber Gregor hatte noch nie einen organisiert und wusste deshalb selbst nicht so recht, was für Regelungen und Vorschriften es gab. Wir konnten nur raten, aber scheinbar hatte es Aritana tunlichst vermieden, mich als ihren Gefangenen auszugeben.
   Jedenfalls hatten die Orks keine Handhabe. Oder besser gesagt, noch nicht, denn der Anführer begann zu grinsen, und es war nicht das freundschaftliche Grinsen, das ich ohnehin noch nie gesehen hatte.
   Nach ein paar ausgetauschten Worten wandte sich sein Übersetzer mit einem gewissen boshaften Glitzern in den Augen an mich. »Die Nachtelfe sollte in der Arena kämpfen. Das wird sie mit solch einer Verletzung nicht tun können. Du wirst den Schaden zahlen.«
   Ich musste nicht erst das zustimmende Grunzen der Orks hören, das sich verdächtig nach Lachen anhörte, um zu wissen, dass mich diese Aufforderung sehr teuer zu stehen kommen würde. Für einen Moment schwieg ich, und Gregor war kurz davor, vor Wut zu platzen, bis ich ihn beiseite schob und mit einem breiten Lächeln meinte: »Das wird nicht nötig sein.«
   »Was meinst du, Untoter?«
   Mir entging nicht, wie er das letzte Wort aussprach, aber ich behielt mein Lächeln bei, erst recht, als ich sah, wie Aritana vorsichtig den Raum betrat und mich mit einem wütenden Funkeln anschaute. »Sie ist eine Priesterin. Habe mich sowieso die ganze Zeit gewundert, was ihr Herren Orks mit einer Priesterin in der Arena wollt. Können nicht kämpfen, nur heilen, aber wer will schon Heilung sehen, hä?«
   »Sie ist keine Priesterin, sondern eine Bogenschützin!«
   »Hat man das Euch erzählt?«, fragte ich mit großen Augen und lachte dann kurz auf. »Würde sagen, da hat man Euch schön veräppelt! Von woher kommt die Elfe?«
   »Aus Undercity natürlich!«
   »Von den Untoten?! Ihr solltet doch wissen, dass man uns nicht trauen kann, Herr Ork!«
   Erste Zweifel tauchten in der Miene des Übersetzers auf. Er fing an, schnell auf seinen Anführer einzugrunzen, der sich daraufhin tatsächlich von mir abwandte und nicht weniger energisch zurück grunzte.
   Ich war in meinem Element. Ich hatte solche Dinge schon öfters gemacht, das wusste ich. Bilder stiegen in mir auf von längst vergangenen Tagen, in der einst blühenden Stadt Lordaeron. Von Wachen, die einem Strauchdieb am liebsten die Hand abgehackt hätten und dessen Gliedmaßen verschont blieben, weil ich neben ihm stand, meine Hand auf seiner Schulter, und die Gerüsteten der Lächerlichkeit preisgab. Und das war nicht das einzige Mal gewesen, wie ich mich erinnerte. Ich hatte ein Gespür dafür gehabt, wo kleine Zwischenfälle geschahen und die trägen Wachen nur schleppend dem Übeltäter hinterher kamen, nur um dann mich mit ihm im Arm zu entdecken. Und jedes Mal, wenn sie mich gesehen hatten, hatten sie wehleidig gestöhnt und gegrunzt, gar nicht mal so anders als die Orks…
   »Woher willst du wissen, dass sie eine Priesterin ist, Untoter?!« Groms Stimme war erhitzt, vermutlich, weil es sein Anführer ebenso war.
   »Oh, leichte Übung, das. Bitte, Herr Ork, schaut her.«
   An’duna war noch immer benebelt von Schmerz und meinen Schlägen, aber ihre Augen waren schon ein wenig weiter geöffnet als vorher. Sie schauten mich voller Hass an, als sich meine Hand auf sie zubewegte und ihre gesunde am Gelenk nahm.
   »Dar narem isht, Dune’adah.«
   Sie wehrte sich, indem sie ihren Arm nicht einen Zoll bewegte. Aber aus ihren Augen sprach jetzt nicht mehr nur der blanke Hass, sondern auch ein wenig Verwunderung.
   »Dar narem isht, Dune’adah«, wiederholte ich etwas bestimmter, nahm ihre Hand und führte sie vorsichtig zu ihrem verletzten Arm, auch wenn sie versuchte, dagegen zu halten.
   Als ihre Finger die klaffende Wunde berührte, zuckte sie voller Pein zusammen und wisperte einige Flüche unter ihrem Atem. Zeitgleich sammelte ich meine magischen Kräfte und fing an, den Heilzauber zu weben.
   Es war eine Sache, Schnitte zu heilen oder Muskeln zu flicken. Was ich hier tun musste, war jedoch, ein Stück Fleisch nachwachsen zu lassen, das gänzlich fehlte und gerade durch meinen Magen wanderte. Ich konzentrierte mich vollkommen auf das Blut, das zwischen ihren Fingern hindurch und bis zu meinen hinauf sickerte und stellte mir vor, wie es träger und träger wurde, wie sich dann die Ränder der Wunde aufeinander zubewegten in dem Bestreben, zusammen zu wachsen, und sich schließlich eine neue Haut darüber spannte. Das bekannte Gefühl, als alles an Mana in meinem Körper zu meinen Fingerspitzen floss, machte sich breit. Unter meiner Hand fing jene von An’duna an zu leuchten, und in der Luft fing aus dem Nichts ein heller Ton an zu vibrieren.
   Die Augen der Nachtelfe wurden weit, als sie zusah, wie das Blut zwischen ihren Fingern zuerst stehen blieb und sich dann in ihren Körper zurückzog. Dann fing das Fleisch an sich auszudehnen und der Mitte zuzustreben, wo es zu einer festen Schicht verschmolz. Und zuletzt bildete sich von Innen heraus die violette Haut, die sich sanft darüber legte und nicht einmal mehr die Spur einer Wunde zurückließ.
   Ich hatte mich extra von den Orks abgewandt, damit sie nicht sehen konnten, wie ich versuchte, die Schmerzen nicht auf meinem Gesicht zu zeigen. Gregor schrie so sehr, dass keine Geräusche der echten Welt mehr an mich heran drangen. Eine Herde von Kodobestien hätte neben mir entlangstürmen können, und es wäre mir nicht einmal aufgefallen. Ich hatte schon lange die Augen geschlossen und konzentrierte mich nur noch darauf, so schnell wie möglich die Heilung hinter mich zu bringen, auch wenn mich das vollkommen ausgebrannt zurücklassen sollte.
   Nach einer guten Minute war alles vorbei. Die Luft, die sich in mir angestaut hatte, entwich mir mit einem leisen Seufzen, und es fühlte sich an, als ob dabei auch noch das letzte bisschen Kraft aus meinem Körper verschwand. Ich war mir nicht einmal sicher, ob ich aufstehen können würde, aber ich versuchte trotzdem, mir nichts anmerken zu lassen. Zumindest sahen die Orks nicht so aus, als hätten sie etwas bemerkt. Ihre Augen wurden allesamt von der geheilten Verletzung angezogen wie Motten vom Licht.
   An’duna starrte genauso überrascht und verwundert wie die Krieger um uns herum auf ihren Arm. Ihre Lippen bebten für einen Moment, dann öffneten sie sich –
   »Priesterin!«, meinte ich fröhlich und versteckte dabei das Zittern meiner Stimme, so gut es ging. »Können sich selbst heilen, wie Ihr sicherlich wisst, Herr Ork. Macht es manchmal schwer, sie zu töten. Sind aber sehr praktisch für Untote, wie eine Sau, von der man sich ein gutes Stück abschneidet und die einfach nicht aufhört nachzuwachsen, und -«
   »Ruhe!«, brüllte Grom Elfbasher mich an. Ich verstummte sofort, grinste ihn aber noch immer breit an, was ihn noch mehr aus der Fassung brachte. Ich verstand natürlich nichts von dem, was er mit seinem Anführer zu begrunzen hatte, aber es schien darum zu gehen, dass die Nachtelfe wohl nunmehr vollends kaputt war.
   »Halt deinen Mund«, wisperte ich aus dem Mundwinkel zu ihr hinüber, wobei ich es kaum wagte, meine Lippen zu bewegen. Tatsächlich schloss sie ihn und starrte stattdessen nun mich an.
   Als das angeregte Grunzen einmal unterbrochen war – womöglich, weil die Orks überlegten, was sie jetzt anstellen sollten – rappelte ich mich auf und lehnte mich möglichst lässig gegen ein paar Kisten. »Scheint so, als wärt Ihr wirklich nicht an einer Priesterin interessiert, Herr Ork. Könnte schwierig werden, sie loszuwerden. Könntet sie natürlich in den Kerker stecken, aber das nutzt Euch nichts. Von wem ist sie?«
   »Ein Apotheker«, brummte Grom ziemlich ungehalten.
   »Direflesh, möchte ich wetten! Ist ein typischer Untoter, Direflesh, zieht jeden über den Tisch, den er finden kann. Hat wahrscheinlich mehr als genug Nachtelfen in seinen Verliesen hocken, dass er ein paar abgeben kann. Und gierig ist er, Direflesh, schlimm, wirklich schlimm.«
   »Direflesh«, wiederholte der Ork nachdenklich und etwas unsicher. »Er könnte so geheißen haben -«
   »Ich sag Euch was, Herr Ork!«, unterbrach ich ihn fröhlich und zeigte dabei meine Zähne, an denen noch immer etwas Blut klebte. »Ihr habt ein Problem, und ich habe Hunger. Ich kaufe sie Euch ab!«
   Grom schaute mich mit einem Blick an, der mein Herz sinken ließ. »Wir haben nichts für sie bezahlt«, erwiderte er mit finsterer Miene. »Wir sind keine Sklavenhändler. Sie wurde uns als eine Art… Darbietung gegeben.«
   »Dann kämpfe ich eben an ihrer statt!«
   Der Ork horchte sofort auf. Er musterte mich abschätzig, und ich versuchte, meine dreckige Tunika und die geflickte Hose besser aussehen zu lassen, als sie wirklich waren. »Kann kein großer Kampf werden.«
   »Habt nichts zu verlieren, Herr Ork!« Ich brabbelte weiter, während ich Gregor ignorierte, der seine Schmerzen von der Heilung noch immer nicht ganz überwunden hatte, aber dennoch auf mich einschrie, dass ich von allen guten Geistern verlassen war. »Wenn ich gewinne, bekomme ich die Nachtelfe, und wenn ich verliere, könnt Ihr sie behalten. Und Ihr bekommt in jedem Fall einen Kampf!«
   Er warf einen letzten, abschätzenden Blick auf mich, bevor sich Grom wieder an den Anführer wandte und ihm meinen Vorschlag erklärte. Mir fiel auf, dass der Ork mindestens genauso dämlich wie ich grinste, noch ehe sein Übersetzer auch nur ansatzweise mein Vorhaben erklärt haben konnte. Und als sich seine glitzernden, wissenden Augen in die meinen bohrten, erkannte ich schlagartig, dass ich den weißhaarigen Krieger mächtig unterschätzt hatte.
   »Einverstanden«, grölte er in perfekter Gemeinsprache und zum gut sichtbaren Entsetzen von Aritana.


----------



## Al Fifino (18. April 2014)

*Kapitel 24 – Vertrauen durch Schneidern*

Ich dachte angestrengt darüber nach, ob ich mich glücklich schätzen oder meine vorlaute Klappe verfluchen sollte, während ich vor der Tür stand und sie anstarrte.
   Sie war ungefähr so dick wie meine Hand lang. Ein kleines Fenster war etwa auf Kopfhöhe hineingesägt worden und mit Gitterstäben gesichert. Von draußen drang warme Luft und der typische Lärm einer großen Stadt herein, auch wenn hier mehr Gegrunze als Worte ausgetauscht wurden.
   Ich war direkt hierher gebracht worden. Die Orks, und vor allem ihr Anführer, hatten mich sehr deutlich darauf hingewiesen, dass mir die Ehre einer Unterkunft für einen echten Kämpfer zuteil werden sollte. Sie hatten dabei nicht einmal gelacht, und auch wenn mein geräumiges, rundes Zimmer eher spartanisch eingerichtet war, so fehlte es an nichts: Ich hatte ein Bett, einen Hocker samt hölzernen Tisch mit einer einzelnen Kerze darauf und einen Nachttopf, der regelmäßig geleert wurde. Ich brauchte fast zehn Schritt, um von einer Wand zur gegenüberliegenden Seite zu gelangen. Und dennoch war es nichts anderes als eine bessere Gefängniszelle.
   Und sie hatten mir, wenn auch eher widerwillig, die Nachtelfe mitgegeben. An’duna saß jetzt auf der federgefüllten Matratze. Sie sah aus, als hätte sie all ihre Kräfte bereits wiedererlangt, aber sie wirkte etwas unsicher, starrte mich eingehend an und wandte sich nur von mir ab, wenn ich ihrem Blick für eine Weile begegnete und genauso biestig dreinschaute wie sie.
   Meine Geldbörse war beschlagnahmt und dem Goblin für das zerstörte Schloss gegeben worden. Ich hatte keine Waffen bei mir. Ich hatte nicht einmal etwas zu essen bekommen. Mein Kopf schmerzte mehr denn je, vielleicht wegen der sengenden Hitze, die hier in Orgrimmar herrschte. Das Einzige, das mich gerade wirklich aufheiterte, war das Gesicht von Aritana, das sich mir regelrecht in den Kopf gebrannt hatte.
   Ich musste ein paar Mal blinzeln, als ich durch die Gitterstäbe hinaus schaute, bis ich erkannte, dass es nicht die Vorstellung der Blutelfe war, die ich sah, sondern die Frau in Fleisch und Blut. Sie starrte mich mit demselben unversöhnlichen Blick an, mit dem sie mich vor kurzem im Zeppelin-Kerker gestraft hatte, auch wenn sie es schaffte, noch wütender zu wirken. Sogar ihr Haar schien sich ein wenig zu sträuben. »Bist du stolz auf das, was du dir eingebrockt hast, du verfluchter Einfaltspinsel?«
   Ein Lächeln zog sich über meine Lippen, als ich mit beiden Händen die Gitterstäbe umgriff und meine Stirn das Eisen berührte. »Aritana! Was für eine Überraschung. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dich noch einmal zu sehen.«
   »Wahrscheinlich ist es auch das letzte Mal! Die Orks werden dich abschlachten!«
   »Die Orks sind ein Problem, das ich später beseitigen werde. Erzähl mir lieber, warum du mich so dringend brauchst, kleine Sin’dorei.«
   Sie mahlte mit den Zähnen, während sie überlegte, wie viel sie mir sagen konnte oder wollte. Nach einiger Zeit meinte sie mit gefährlicher Ruhe: »Ich hatte erwartet, jemanden mit den gleichen Zielen und Beweggründen wie die meinen zu finden.«
   »Bisher scheinen unsere Ziele und Beweggründe sehr weit auseinanderzugehen«, erwiderte ich mit einem breiten Grinsen.
   »Hast du dich nie gewundert, wie du von den Bergen in Loch Modan nach Tirisfal gekommen bist, Gregor?«
   Die ersten Gedanken sammelten sich und wurden ausgetauscht. Es ging sehr schnell und verblüffend geordnet, vielleicht deshalb, weil Gregor keine rechte Lust verspürte, mit der Elfe zu reden. Natürlich hatte sich der Untote immer wieder darüber gewundert, aber er war nie auf eine vernünftige Lösung gekommen.
   »Was hast du damit zu tun?«, brummte ich leise.
   »Einfach. Ich habe dich bis dorthin geschafft.« Ihre Stimme war kühl und hatte wieder diesen leicht überheblichen Ton angenommen, von dem ich dachte, dass ich ihn ihr ausgetrieben hatte. »Manchmal frage ich mich, ob ich dich nicht einfach im verdammten Eis hätte verrotten lassen sollen. Die Kälte muss dein Gehirn eingefroren haben, und scheinbar ist es nie aufgetaut!«
   »Hör auf, meinen Bruder zu beleidigen, und sag einfach das, was du sagen willst«, knurrte ich sie an.
   »Ich will die Nachtelfe tot sehen!«, schrie sie zurück.
   Jetzt wachte Gregor auf. Es schüttelte mich regelrecht vor Hass und Wut, meine Hände umklammerten die Eisenstangen dermaßen, dass sie weißer wurden, als sie ohnehin schon waren, oder meine Fingerknochen zu knacken begannen. »Warum hast du das nicht gleich gesagt?«
   »Woher sollte ich wissen, dass sich dein Bruder dermaßen um tote Gestalten kümmert?!«
   »Rache«, brummte ich leise, wischte dabei Gregor zur Seite und verbannte das Feuer und seine wütenden Schreie irgendwo in meinen Magen, wo es weiter hell loderte und mir regelrecht Schmerzen bereitete. Ich konnte spüren, wie seine Regungen immer wieder auf meinem Gesicht aufblitzten. »Es geht dir um Rache, und Gregor hätte dir dabei helfen sollen. Oh, er ist Feuer und Flamme dafür, soviel steht fest.«
   Aritana starrte mich mindestens ebenso hasserfüllt an, wie sich eine Hälfte von mir gerade fühlte. Aber auch wenn Gregor begann, sich selbst zu verzehren, blieb ich so ruhig, wie es mir eben möglich war. »Weißt du, kleine Sin’dorei, mir fällt da ein Problem auf, das mein wutentbrannter Bruder noch nicht bemerkt zu haben scheint. Du hast seine Leiche also bis nach Tirisfal geschleift, damit er wiedererweckt werden kann, schön und gut. Aber er ist nicht an der Seuche gestorben.«
   Tatsächlich beruhigte sich Gregor wieder, und seine Gedanken fingen an zu rasen. Ich achtete gar nicht weiter auf ihn, sondern behielt Aritana fest im Blick, die schon jetzt einen kleinen Schritt zurück machte, mir aber noch immer genauso unversöhnlich wie vorhin in die Augen starrte. »Die Seuche ist das, was die Leichen wieder zum Leben erweckt. Natürlich hat noch kein Apotheker es geschafft, eine neue, bessere Seuche zu entwickeln. Bleibt die Frage, wie Gregor auferstehen konnte. Was für ein Zufall, dass du scheinbar einen guten, wenn auch gefährlichen Draht zu Direflesh hattest.«
   Ein fürchterlicher Verdacht begann, sich in Gregors Gedankenwelt zu bilden. Ein Verdacht, den ich schon seit einiger Zeit hegte, aber stets vor ihm versteckt gehalten hatte, um Aritanas Leben willen. »Und Direflesh ist ohnehin ein sehr experimentierfreudiger Untoter gewesen. Vielleicht hatte er es ja tatsächlich geschafft, eine neue Seuche zu entwickeln, die man Toten verabreichen kann. Er musste dafür natürlich irgendwie die Seele des Verstorbenen dem Licht entreißen, aber wenn es um Rache geht, verlieren viele Leute jeglichen Skrupel. Und, oh, da fällt mir ein, du warst es auch, der Gregor nochmal getötet hat. Und was dabei herauskam, war ich.«
   Die Blutelfe stand inzwischen vier oder fünf Schritt von der Tür entfernt, während ich sie mit ausdrucksloser Miene beobachtete. »Was bedeutet schon ein Leben, nicht wahr? Vor allem das eines Toten. Sie sind ohnehin nur noch hirnlose Geschöpfe, die man nach Lust und Laune manipulieren und benutzen kann. Sie haben keine Ehre und kein Mitleid. Sie sind nur Werkzeuge für deine Rache.«
   Das Feuer war erloschen und einer tristen Leere gewichen, die sich immer weiter ausdehnte. »Tut mir leid, Gregor«, sagte ich, während ich die Frau mit freudlosen Augen anlächelte. »Aber irgendjemand musste dir die Augen öffnen.«
   Meine zweite Seele schwieg für eine Zeit. Schließlich, als er sich regte und um Erlaubnis bat, machte ich ihm sofort Platz.
   »Aritana.«
   Die Blutelfe zuckte zusammen, als wäre die eiskalte Stimme eine Klinge, die sie gerade durchbohrt hatte.
   »Weißt du, wo die Nachtelfe ist?«
   »Ich… ich habe einige Anhaltspunkte -«
   »Spuren«, grollte Gregor. »Finde eine Spur. Wenn wir hier draußen sind, dann werden wir die Nachtelfe jagen. Und wenn sie tot ist…«
   Ich konnte spüren, wie er mit sich selbst rang. Dort, direkt vor uns und doch gerade unerreichbar, stand jemand, den er ohnehin schon abgrundtief verabscheute. Jetzt hatte er noch sehr viel mehr Grund dazu.
   Aber die Wut brauste nicht auf, der Zorn blieb hinter seinen Schranken, und der Hass – der alles verzehrende Hass, der den Untoten immer weiter getrieben hatte – war auf die Nachtelfe, nicht aber auf die Frau auf der anderen Seite der Kerkertür gerichtet.
   Die nächsten Worte kamen sehr gedehnt über meine Lippen. »Wenn sie tot ist… dann verschwinde. Und hoffe – bete, dass du mich nicht wieder siehst, bevor mein Bruder mich zurückgeschickt hat. Selbst er wird dich nicht schützen können.«
   Ich lächelte erneut. Stolz wallte in mir auf, den Gregor jedoch gekonnt ignorierte. Wir hatten gesagt, was gesagt werden musste. Ohne einen weiteren Blick wandte ich mich ab und ging gemächlichen Schrittes wieder zu meinem Hocker zurück.
   »Ich hatte keine Wahl!«, hörte ich die Blutelfe von draußen herein rufen. Nachdem wir nicht antworteten, dauerte es nicht lange, bis sich Schritte von unserer Tür entfernten.
   »Jeder hat eine Wahl«, brummte ich leise genug, dass nur ich es hören konnte.
   »Außer du«, gab Gregor ebenso verstimmt zurück.
   Ich nickte nur, seufzte dann und starrte wieder die Tür an, als hoffte ich, sie würde unter meinem unnachgiebigen Blick bersten.
   Das Rascheln ihrer Kleidung lenkte meinen Blick auf die Nachtelfe, die aufgestanden war. Sie trug noch immer ihre dreckige und fleckige Bluse, die zu weit für sie war, immer wieder von ihrer Schulter rutschte und manchmal sogar den Blick auf das Tuch freigab, das sie um ihren Busen gebunden hatte. Ihre Hose flatterte nicht weniger um ihre Beine, und es grenzte an ein kleines Wunder, dass sie ihr nicht ständig um die Knie herum hing. Ihre Hände waren stets damit beschäftigt, die billigen Kleidungsstücke wieder zurecht zu rücken. Mit einem gewissen Missmut nahm ich zur Kenntnis, dass Untote zwar nicht mehr sonderlich viel auf nackte Haut gaben, aber dennoch ziemlich gut wussten, wie man eine Frau demütigen konnte.
   »Du bist ein Priester des Lichts?«, fragte sie in ihrer Muttersprache.
   Ich nickte, während ich meinen Blick wieder zurück auf die Tür konzentrierte. Ich brauchte Zeit zum Nachdenken. Und vielleicht würde ich es ja tatsächlich schaffen, ein Loch hinein zu brennen, wenn ich sie nur scharf genug ansah.
   »Untote können keine Priester des Lichts sein.«
   Ich zuckte mit den Schultern. Ich konnte schwören, dass sich die Tür unter meinem Starren kaum bemerkbar verbog.
   »Du bist ein Hexer«, murmelte sie mit einer gewissen unterdrückten Wut in ihrer Stimme. »Du bist einen Handel mit Dämonen eingegangen.«
   Dieses Mal öffnete ich meinen Mund und grunzte angestrengt. Die Delle, auf die ich gerade starrte, war vorhin doch noch nicht da gewesen, oder?
   Ihre Hände packten meinen linken Arm, und ihr Knie rauschte nur einen Wimpernschlag später heran. Der Knochen barst regelrecht unter dieser brachialen Attacke. Ich schrie voller Schmerzen auf, kippte vom Stuhl und schaute erst entsetzt meinen jetzt nutzlosen Arm, dann die Nachtelfe an, die über mir stand und mich erbarmungslos betrachtete.
   »Heile dich.«
   Nicht einmal, als Gordo mich aus meinem Sarg befreit hatte, hatte ich solche Schmerzen gespürt. Der Knochen musste in unzählige Splitter zerfallen sein, die sich jetzt nach Lust und Laune in mein totes Fleisch bohrten und darin herumwühlten. Mit zusammengepressten Zähnen setzte ich mich hin und achtete dabei darauf, dass ich meinen Arm nicht bewegte. »Du… du verdammte…«
   »Ich habe dir gesagt, traue keiner Nachtelfe«, zischte Gregor voller Hass unter meinem Atem hervor. Allmählich hatte ich das Gefühl, dass ich öfters auf meinen Bruder hören sollte.
   »Du hast mich geheilt«, sagte An’duna, wobei sie direkt vor mir in die Hocke ging. Ihre silbernen Augen glänzten im Sonnenlicht, das durch das kleine Fenster hinein und direkt auf ihr Gesicht fiel. Es hatte etwas Wahnsinniges an sich. »Heile dich selbst.«
   »Warum?!«, schnarrte ich. »Was willst du sehen?«
   Anstelle von einer Antwort schlug sie einfach auf meinen verletzten Arm. Es fühlte sich an, als würden sich tausende kleine glühende Nadeln in mich hinein fahren und sich daran erfreuen, mir unendliche Pein zuzufügen.
   »Ich kann nicht!«, brüllte ich sie an.
   »Warum?«
   »Weil ich mein ganzes Mana dafür aufgebraucht habe, dich zu heilen, du dumme -« Ich biss mir auf die Zunge, ein bisschen stärker, als ich eigentlich beabsichtigt hatte, und zu allem Überfluss begann schwarzes Blut meine Zähne einzufärben.
   Sie blickte mich forschend an, vielleicht in dem Bestreben herauszufinden, ob ich sie anlog oder ob ich die Wahrheit sagte.
   »Warum tötest du mich nicht?«
   Für einen Moment ließ ich von meinem Arm ab und starrte sie vollkommen entgeistert an. Erst, als ich merkte, wie Blut zäh zwischen meinen Lippen hervor drang, regte ich mich wieder. »Warum sollte ich dich töten wollen?«
   »Du wolltest mich fressen!«
   »Ich – was? Nein, ich wollte überleben! Was hast du erwartet, dass ich tun würde, mich zurücklegen und darauf warten, dass mir die Luft endgültig wegbleibt?!«
   »Dann werde ich dich jetzt töten, Dareth Twosouls.«
   Ich musste ein paar Mal blinzeln, bis ich verstand, was die Frau sagte. Sie musste verrückt sein. Oder eine Fanatikerin. Wahrscheinlich beides.
   »Dann tu es«, brummte Gregor aus mir hervor und blitzte sie mit wütenden Augen an. »Ehrloses Spitzohr«, fügte er hinzu und spuckte dabei einen Schwall schwarzen Bluts direkt vor ihre Füße.
   Ihre Hände, die sich bereits meinen Hals genähert hatten, verharrten. Ihre kühle Miene wurde lebendig, und Wut spiegelte sich darin. »Was weiß ein Untoter schon von Ehre! Du weißt nichts! Die Natur ist gütig und doch grausam, und nur der Stärkste überlebt!«
   »Dann hätte ich dich also in der Zelle lassen sollen?«, spie ich ihr nicht minder wütend entgegen. Und Gregor ergänzte: »Schließlich warst du dumm genug, um dich von einem ehrlosen Untoten gefangen nehmen zu lassen, oder nicht?!«
   Die Tür knallte auf. Ein voll gerüsteter Ork, dieses Mal sogar mit einem gehörnten Helm auf dem Kopf, und gezogener Streitaxt stand halb in unserem Zimmer und nahm die Situation innerhalb weniger Sekunden in sich auf.
   Gerade, als er seinen Mund öffnen wollte, unterbrach ich ihn bereits. »Kein Grund zur Sorge«, plärrte ich ihn mindestens genauso laut an wie vorher die Nachtelfe, die jetzt ein wenig unschlüssig vor mir stand, sich dann daran erinnerte, wie ihre Hände noch immer nach meinem Hals verlangend ausgestreckt waren, und ihre Arme rasch fallen ließ. Ich warf ihr einen erzürnten Blick zu, während ich meinen Arm so gut wie möglich vom Blick der Wache abschirmte. »Meine Mahlzeit ist nur ein wenig bockig. Wenn ich ein Messer hätte, wäre das alles natürlich sehr viel einfacher.«
   Der Ork schaute mich noch für einige Sekunden scharf an, bevor er ein verächtliches Grunzen hören ließ. Die Worte »Verdammte Untoten!« drangen noch von draußen nach innen, als er die Tür hinter sich zuzog und wieder seinen Wachposten bezog, der gleich in der Nähe sein musste.
   Wir schwiegen und lauschten. Als wir uns sicher waren, dass sich niemand mehr bei unserer Tür aufhielt, schnaubte ich verächtlich. »Ich habe deinen violetten Hintern gerettet«, schnauzte ich An’duna an, wobei ich mich aufrappelte und schwankend auf die Beine kam. »Ohne mich wärst du wahrscheinlich jetzt schon in der Arena und würdest sterben. Ist es das, was du willst, du verfluchtes Spitzohr? Einen ehrenvollen Tod? So etwas gibt es nicht!«
   Sie beobachtete jede meiner Bewegungen, und ihre Finger zuckten noch immer verlangend. »Ich werde dich aus einem sehr einfachen Grund nicht töten, An’duna: Ich bin kein verfluchter Untoter! Ich hasse dich nicht, ich will nicht in deinem Blut baden, und auch wenn du verdammt gut schmeckst, werde ich dich nicht fressen! Sollte das nicht in dem Platz zwischen deinen langen Ohren ankommen, solltest du wirklich so unsagbar dämlich sein und nicht wenigstens versuchen, dein Schicksal ein klein wenig zu verbessern, dann wird sich Gregor gerne um dich kümmern, Arm hin oder her!«
   Ich war mir nicht sicher, wie viel sie verstand. Die Sprache der Nachtelfen war nicht für eine solch brutale und direkte Art ausgelegt, und ich wechselte immer wieder in die Gemeinsprache, um mir einige Worte daraus zu borgen. Das Resultat ließ mich vor Wut schnaufend und Gregor voller Erwartung zurück, wogegen die Frau mit versteinerter Miene schwieg.
   Schließlich, nachdem ich sie für eine Weile angestarrt, dann fluchend und zeternd den Hocker geholt und mich darauf niedergelassen hatte, fragte sie leise: »Wer bist du?«
   Ich stöhnte wehleidig auf. »Bei allem, was dem Licht heilig ist, wieso stellt jede Frau, der ich begegne, diese Frage… Ein Priester des Lichts«, sagte ich, während ich versuchte, den Schaden an meinem Arm zu begutachten, »und ich stecke in einem Körper, der mir nicht gehört, zusammen mit der Seele, dem er gehört.«
   Ihr Blick sagte aus, dass sie nicht wirklich viel davon nachvollziehen konnte, aber das war mir im Moment ziemlich egal. Jede Berührung schmerzte, jede Bewegung zu viel war eine unnötige Qual. Und beides verdankte ich einer Nachtelfe, die scheinbar herausfinden wollte, warum ich sie nicht einfach hier und jetzt bis auf die Knochen auffraß, und anstatt zu fragen, wollte sie mich anscheinend dazu bringen, genau das zu tun!
   »Wie ist das möglich?«
   »Beim Licht, du hast Recht! Diese Frage habe ich mir noch nie gestellt!« Könnte Sarkasmus Ohrfeigen verteilen, wären nun beide Wangen der Frau rot und geschwollen. Natürlich wusste ich auch zu gewissen Teilen, was mit mir geschehen war, aber ich sah es nicht im Geringsten ein, die Nachtelfe in mein Geheimnis mit einzuweihen.
   »Wieso hast du mich befreit?«
   »Das ist allerdings eine Frage, die ich mir wirklich selbst stelle«, giftete ich zurück. »Jetzt mehr denn je, um genau zu sein. Was wolltest du mit deinem kleinen Experiment herausfinden? Ob ich ein jähzorniger, blutgieriger, wandelnder Leichnam bin? Bist du überhaupt schon mal Untoten begegnet?«
   »Ja.« Ihre Stimme war kalt wie ein Eiszapfen im höchsten Norden. Und mir fiel sogar ein, warum sie so frostig antwortete: Die Orks hatten sie von Untoten erhalten. Natürlich kannte sie Untote. Das Licht allein wusste, wie gut sie die Untoten kannte. Wahrscheinlich viel zu gut. Um genau zu sein, wunderte ich mich jetzt fast schon, dass sie noch so heil aussah.
   Ich seufzte leise, richtete mich ein wenig auf meinem Hocker auf und schaute ihr offen ins Gesicht. »Es tut mir leid. Ich habe nicht nachgedacht, bevor die Worte meinen Mund verließen. Aber ich hatte dir schon gesagt, ich bin anders. Ich habe einige ihrer Wesenszüge an mir, aber ich bekämpfe sie. Ich bin nicht dein Feind, An’duna.«
   »Wie kannst du nicht mein Feind sein, wenn du genauso aussiehst wie er?«
   Ich fühlte mich todmüde. Es waren vielleicht eine oder zwei Stunden vergangen seit meiner kräftezehrenden Heilung auf dem Luftschiff. Ich wollte schlafen – oder einfach nur herumliegen und ruhen – und dabei sichergehen, dass ich danach wieder mit meinem Kopf an meinem Rumpf aufstehen würde. Ich fragte mich inzwischen ernsthaft, was mich dazu bewogen hatte, die Nachtelfe mit in mein Zimmer zu schleifen…
   Gregor hatte eine Antwort parat. »Was ist dann mit Illidan Stormrage? Er war ein Nachtelf. Jeder weiß, was aus ihm geworden ist.«
   Ein Handlanger, um genau zu sein. Ein Handlanger für die Dämonen der Brennenden Legion, ein Dämon selbst, das Beispiel überhaupt dafür, dass niemand wirklich vor Korruption und Versuchung gefeit war, nicht einmal das reinsten Volk, das jemals existiert hatte. Eine bunt zusammengewürfelte Heldengruppe hatte ihn erschlagen, und niemand konnte sagen, wie sie das bewerkstelligt hatten. Sie waren in Kompaniestärke – 40 Männer und Frauen – ausgerückt und überraschenderweise ebenso zurückgekehrt, und der Tod des verhassten Dämons war überall, von der Allianz ebenso wie von der Horde, gefeiert worden.
   Gregor mochte die Geschichte des Nachtelfen. Sie hatte etwas herrlich Erniedrigendes an sich.
   »Er sah aus wie einer der euren« drängte ich auf An‘duna ein, als ich glaubte, erste Zweifel in ihren Augen aufblitzen zu sehen. »Und er war so weit entfernt davon, einer zu sein.«
   Sie tat sich merklich schwer, mir Glauben zu schenken. Ihre sonst sehr starre Miene bekam dennoch erste Risse, als in ihr der Kampf begann.
   »Lass mich ruhen, An’duna. Und später werden wir uns unterhalten. Und ich werde dir alle deine Fragen beantworten, so gut ich kann.«
   Ich schleppte mich zum Bett, wo ich mich vorsichtig darauf legte, nicht ohne ungeheure Schmerzen erleiden zu müssen. Wenn ich den verdammten Arm wenigstens hätte schienen können…
   »Du hast Angst.«
   Ich öffnete erneut meine Augen und starrte die Decke an. Sie war hoch genug, dass man nicht heran kam, nicht einmal dann, wenn man auf den Tisch gestiegen wäre, und bestand aus der Unterseite von roten Ziegeln, welche zugleich das Dach bildeten. 
   Ich wollte nicht einmal wissen, woher sie das wusste.
   »Du hast mir genügend Gründe gegeben, Angst zu haben.«
   »Untote kennen keine Angst. Sie kennen nur Hass.«
   Ich schloss die Augen wieder. »Du kennst die Antwort, Tochter der Elune.«

Der dicke Sonnenstrahl, der durch das Fenster in unser Zimmer fiel, wanderte mit der Zeit über die Wand. Er war praktisch eine Sonnenuhr; das Einzige, das fehlte, waren die entsprechenden Markierungen auf dem Holz. Ich beobachtete ihn immer wieder, darauf wartend, dass meine magischen Kräfte von alleine zurückkehren würden. Angeblich konnte man es mit entsprechenden Mitteln wie Mana-Tränken oder anderen Gebräuen beschleunigen, aber ich hatte keine Lust, meine Wärter darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass ich zaubern konnte. Das Schloss der Zelle etwa war einfach unter der Wucht meiner mächtigen Faust in Tausend Stücke zersprungen.
   Niemand hatte es mir abgekauft, aber jeder hatte sich mit dieser Erklärung zufrieden gegeben.
   Die Nachtelfe hatte sich in der Zwischenzeit den Hocker genommen, an das Ende des Bettes gestellt und sich darauf gesetzt. Seitdem starrte sie mich an wie eine Eule, die ihre Beute fest im Blick behielt. Ich ignorierte sie, so gut ich konnte, aber das war nicht lange möglich. Wenn man unter Beobachtung stand, vor allem unter solch eingehender, wurde man zwangsläufig nervös.
   Ich seufzte also leise, richtete mich halb auf, so dass mein strohgefülltes Kissen in meinem Rücken war, und schaute sie an. »Was ist, An’duna? Noch immer am überlegen, ob du mich vielleicht doch im Schlaf meucheln solltest?«
   Ihre silbernen Augen blitzten verärgert auf. »Auch wenn es unnatürliche Bastarde wie du verdient hätten, Dareth, werde ich es vorerst nicht tun.«
   »Und warum nicht?«
   »Ich muss nachdenken.«
   »Über das, was ich dir gesagt habe, hoffe ich?« Ich grinste sie breit an, und Gregor sprang mir mit neckender Stimme zur Seite: »Vielleicht siehst du ja ein, dass wir Recht haben. Wunder soll es immer wieder geben.«
   Ihre langen Ohren zuckten regelrecht, als sie meine zweite Seele vernahm. »Wer bist du?«, fragte sie misstrauisch.
   »Der eigentliche Besitzer dieses Körpers. Ich habe ihn meinem Bruder zur Verfügung gestellt, wenn auch eher unfreiwillig.«
   »Gregor ist ein echter… Untoter«, fügte ich entschuldigend hinzu. »Ich treibe es ihm langsam aus.«
   »Wie willst du ihn davon abhalten, ein Untoter zu sein?«
   »Nun, ich habe ihn schon davon abgebracht, dir einfach die Kehle durchzubeißen«, erwiderte ich in einem möglichst sachlichen Ton. »Und sogar seine alte Feindin – die Blutelfe aus dem Kerker – könnte mit ihrem Leben davonkommen, wenn sie keinen Fehler begeht. Dafür, dass Untote angeblich alles Leben vernichten wollen, sind wir wohl auf dem richtigen Weg.«
   An’duna schwieg wieder für eine Weile, in der ich versuchte, es mir möglichst gemütlich zu machen. Die Matratze war viel zu weich und ungewohnt, aber ich zog sie dem erhitzten Boden auf jeden Fall vor.
   »Woher soll ich wissen, ob ich dir trauen kann?«
   Jetzt horchte ich auf. Ihre Miene hatte sich nicht verändert, aber ihre Augen…
   Ich lehnte mich wieder ein wenig zurück, legte mir meine Worte zurecht und versuchte es dann mit einem schmalen Lächeln. »Du weißt es genauso gut wie ich, ob ich dir trauen kann.«
   »Du könntest es alles nur vortäuschen. Zwei Seelen in einem Körper – niemand ist dafür geschaffen!«
   »Warum hätte ich dich dann aus deinem Kerker retten sollen? Ich hätte von dem Luftschiff verschwinden können. Ich hätte mitten zwischen den Orks hindurch und davonstürmen können. Stattdessen bin ich zurückgeblieben und habe dich geheilt.«
   »Weil du Übles im Schilde führst, wie alle Untoten.«
   »Ich weiß nicht, ob ich_ Hilf der blutenden Nachtelfe, die ohne deine Hilfe verrecken wird_ als Übel bezeichnen würde.«
   »Eine Wunde, die du mir zugefügt hast.«
   »Weil du mich töten wolltest.«
   Die Frau schaute mich unversöhnlich an, beugte sich dann ein wenig nach vorne, wobei ihre Bluse wieder einmal verrutschte, und meinte trocken: »Ich weiß nicht, ob man es töten nennen kann, wenn man die Natur von einem Untoten befreit.«
   Ich guckte sie perplex an, und dann fing ich an zu lachen. Selbst Gregor konnte nicht anders, als zumindest ein breites Grinsen beizusteuern. »Hätte nicht erwartet, dass eine Nachtelfe zu so etwas wie Humor fertig ist. Wie alt bist du?«
   Sie zögerte nur den Hauch einer Sekunde. »Hundert -«
   »Lüge«, kommentierte Gregor mit einem breiten Grinsen. »Versuch es erst gar nicht, mich zu belügen. Ich bin ein ausgebildeter Meuchelmörder und Informationsbeschaffer. Ich weiß, wann Untote zu mir lügen, und sie sind verdammt gute Lügner. Du bist wie ein offenes Buch für mich.«
   Röte kroch der Nachtelfe auf die Wangen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich An’duna jemals erröten sehen würde, zumindest nicht so früh. Aber Gregor schien ein Händchen für Frauen zu haben. Abgesehen vielleicht von weiblichen untoten Wachen, mit denen er anbandeln wollte.
   »50 Jahre.«
   Gregor ließ eine meiner Augenbrauen nach oben wandern, was ein seltsames Gefühl war, wenn man es nicht selbst tat.
   »26«, gab sie sehr leise zu.
   »Nachtelfen werden einige Hundert Jahre alt«, sagte ich relativ beiläufig. »Du bist also noch so etwas wie ein Kind?«
   Ihre Augen wurden hart. Ich glaubte allmählich zu verstehen, was sie antrieb. Sie war sehr jung für eine Nachtelfe, und sie suchte nach einem Weg, sich zu beweisen. Dass sie irgendwie in die Gefangenschaft von Untoten geraten war, musste ihr einen mächtigen Dämpfer verpasst haben. Jetzt versuchte sie wohl erst recht mit allen Mitteln, sich und der ganzen Welt zu beweisen, dass sie etwas wert war.
   »Was haben die Untoten mit dir gemacht, als du in ihrer Gefangenschaft warst?«
   Ihre Miene blieb unnachgiebig, aber ihre Ohren verrieten sie mit einem nervösen Zucken. Sie wollte nicht darüber sprechen.
   »Apotheker?«, brummte ich missmutig.
   Sie nickte, langsam.
   »Verdammten Schweinehunde. Ohne sie wäre ich beim Licht und Gregor… Gregor wäre irgendwo anders. Weißt du, warum sie dich an die Orks verschenkt haben?«
   Sie schüttelte vorsichtig ihren Kopf.
   »Haben sie dir irgendwelche Tränke eingeflößt?«
   Sie nickte wieder.
   Das große Puzzle, das sich vor mir ausbreitete, nahm langsam Struktur an. Die Hauptaufgabe der Apotheker war es, eine neue Seuche zu entwickeln, so hatte es mir Direflesh einmal in einem unserer kleinen Gespräche geschildert. Sehr viel mehr wusste er auch nicht, aber die Vermutung lag nahe, dass Sylvanas Windrunner gerne über die gleiche Macht gebieten würde, die der Lichkönig Arthas innehielt: ein Heer von dummen, zahn- und klauenbewehrten Untoten, die sich auf ihr Kommando hin in den Kampf stürzten.
   Und jetzt schenkte man eine Nachtelfe – und Nachtelfen heranzubekommen, war auch für Untote nicht einfach – einfach so an die Orks, um sie in der Arena sterben zu lassen, wahrscheinlich als ein Zeichen des guten Willens zu den Verbündeten in der Horde. Und wenn sie erst einmal tot war, wer wusste dann schon, was mit ihrem Leichnam geschehen würde. Vielleicht gar nichts; vielleicht würden aber auch schon bald sehr grässliche Krankheiten durch Orgrimmar kursieren…
   Mitleid kam in mir auf. Wer wusste schon, was sie ihr verabreicht hatten. Vielleicht war es wie bei mir gewesen, und sie hatte nicht einmal Schmerzen gespürt. Aber Gregor sagte mir bereits, dass ich mit meinem Wunschdenken aufhören sollte und genauso gut wie er wusste, wie gerne die Apotheker ihre Versuchskaninchen quälten.
   Verdammte Untoten. Ohne sie wäre die Welt wirklich ein besser Platz. Und selbst Gregor stimmte mir zu.
   Ich beobachtete sie kurz, wie An’duna wieder einmal versuchte, ihre Bluse zurecht zu rücken. Ein Gedanke kam mir, den Gregor sehr schnell als weibisch und geradezu peinlich verwarf, bei mir aber hängen blieb. Je mehr ich darüber nachdachte, desto mehr musste ich lächeln.
   Zuerst musste ich jedoch meinen Arm heilen. Ich horchte in mich hinein, auf der Suche nach dem Mana, das sich irgendwo in mir befand und auf meinen Ruf hin antwortete. Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob es reichen würde, aber ich hatte keine rechte Lust, noch länger zu warten. Ich war kein sehr geduldiger Mensch gewesen, außer bei meiner großen Liebe, und der Tod hatte nichts daran geändert.
   Der Stich kam nicht direkt unerwartet, war deshalb aber nicht weniger schmerzhaft. Meine Liebe…
   Ich scheuchte die Bilder ihres bleichen Gesichts hinfort und konzentrierte mich auf meinen Arm. Ich wusste nicht genau, ob ich Schmerzen erleiden oder ob sich alles einfach magisch zusammenfügen würde.
   Die Antwort war schlimmer, als ich sie mir hätte vorstellen können. Nicht nur, dass Gregor wieder mit der Lichtmagie gequält wurde, die seinem ganzen Wesen so zuwider lief; ich konnte spüren, wie die Knochensplitter aus meinem Fleisch heraus wanderten, sich an meinen Muskeln vorbei zwängten und wieder an ihren angestammten Platz zurückkehrten. Ich grunzte und stöhnte, während ich zusah, wie das hell schimmernde Licht meinen gesamten Arm erfasste und ihn wieder richtete, nahe daran, aufzugeben und es lieber später noch einmal zu versuchen. Aber Gregor und ich waren uns einig, dass wir diese Schmerzen nicht noch einmal erleben wollten, also nahmen wir unsere Kräfte zusammen und sorgten dafür, dass alles in seine Ordnung kam, egal, wie lange es dauerte oder wie sehr wir mit den Zähnen mahlen mussten, um nicht aufzuschreien.
   Ich konnte nicht sagen, wie lange es dauerte. Als ich fertig war, konnte ich meinen Arm wieder wie gewohnt bewegen, aber es fehlte schlicht die Kraft dazu, ihn in die Höhe zu halten. Ich fühlte mich so ausgemergelt wie ein Hund, dem man seit Wochen nichts mehr zu essen gegeben hatte.  Als ich einen müden Blick auf An’duna schmiss, fiel mir auf, dass sie mich neugierig anschaute. »Es tut weh?«
   Ich lächelte gequält und nickte. »Hat es bei dir nicht weh getan?«
   »Nein. Es hatte sich… gut angefühlt.« Sie sagte den letzten Teil mit einer gewissen Zurückhaltung, als wüsste sie nicht so recht, ob sie damit nicht sich selbst oder gar ihre ganze Rasse verriet.
   Ich schwang noch immer stöhnend meine Beine vom Bett herunter und versuchte zitternd aufzustehen. »Gregor war für eine gewisse Zeit ein Hexer gewesen. Scheint so, als würde seine Seele im heiligen Licht verbrennen, wenn ich es herbei rufe.«
   Ihre Augen wurden tatsächlich ein wenig größer. »Auch, als du mich geheilt hast?«
   »Immer.«
   Ich humpelte mehr, als das ich ging, aber ich erreichte die Tür, ohne hinzufallen. Drei Mal ließ ich meine Faust auf das Holz niederfahren, und es zeigte umgehend Wirkung. Das grüne und helmbewehrte Gesicht des Orks tauchte vor dem Fenster auf. »Ja?«, grunzte er.
   »Ich will etwas zu essen für mein Essen«, bat ich ihn mit möglichst freundlicher Stimme. »Etwas zu trinken wäre ebenfalls erwünscht. Und besorg mir violetten Stoff, Schere, Faden und eine Nadel.«
   Bis hierher hatte der Ork noch keine Regung gezeigt. Beim Stoff allerdings zogen sich seine buschigen Augenbrauen zusammen, und einige Falten zeigten sich auf seiner Schnauze. »Stoff? Wozu?«
   »Meine Sorge. Kannst du dich darum kümmern oder nicht?«
   »Nicht ohne eine angemessene Spende.«
   Ich seufzte innerlich und verdrehte ein wenig die Augen. Wachen waren überall dieselben: korrupt und nur auf sich selbst bedacht. Es gab natürlich auch die eine oder andere Ausnahme, wie etwa die Untoten. Sie waren nur darauf bedacht, das Leben ihrer Gefangenen zur Hölle zu machen.
   »Gibt es Wetten beim Arena-Kampf?«
   Der Ork nickte.
   »Dann werde ich dir die Hälfte meines Wetterlöses geben.«
   Die Wache fing an zu grinsen. »Willst auf deinen Tod setzen?«
   »Dann hätte ich ja nichts davon«, erwiderte ich kühl. »Ich wette natürlich auf meinen Sieg. Und jetzt besorg endlich die Sachen, oder ich werde mich sehr eingehend mit meinem weißhaarigen Freund unterhalten, wenn er mich einmal wieder besucht.«
   Die Erwähnung des Anführers des Orktrupps ließ die Wache eine Verwandlung durchgehen. Er war nicht teil des Trupps gewesen und hatte nur gesehen, dass ich mich mit dem Ork sehr angeregt unterhalten hatte, als er mich in meine Zelle gebracht hatte. Wie viel Einfluss ich hatte, konnte er nicht wissen, sondern nur raten. Und wie jede andere korrupte Wache an seiner Stelle war er der Meinung, dass die Gefahr, in Ungnade zu fallen, größer war als die Mühe, meine relativ einfache Bitte zu erfüllen. Etwas unzufrieden vor sich hin grunzend, trollte er sich und marschierte zu einem kleineren Ork gleich in der Nähe, den er lautstark anbrüllte und der nur wenige Sekunden später Hals über Kopf davon rannte.
   Grinsend wandte ich mich von der Tür ab und schleppte mich wieder zum Bett zurück, um mich darauf niederzulassen. An’duna hatte sich die ganze Zeit über nicht bewegt, sondern mich nur starr angeschaut. Jetzt räusperte sie sich. »Gibt es mehr Untote wie du?«
   Ich musste nicht einmal überlegen, um diese Frage zu beantworten. »Nein, nicht mehr. Es gab eine Frau, die wohl so war wie ich.«
   »Was ist aus ihr geworden?«
   Das Gesicht Inessas, wie die schwarze Träne ihrer Wange hinablief und auf meine Finger tropfte, trat so klar vor meine Augen, als wäre es gerade erst geschehen.
   »Sie ist tot«, erwiderte ich schwach und zugleich mit einer gewissen Bestimmtheit in meiner Stimme. An’duna verstand wohl den Wink, denn sie bohrte nicht weiter nach. »Was hast du zu der Wache gesagt?«
   »Sie wird dir etwas zu Essen und zu Trinken bringen, und noch ein paar andere Sachen. Es sollte nicht allzu lange dauern.«
   Tatsächlich warteten wir nur gefühlte fünf Minuten. Ein höfliches Klopfen kündigte an, dass jemand eintreten würde, und der kleine Ork schritt durch die sich öffnende Pforte. Er sah aus, als wäre er etwas außer Atem, und in seiner Hand hielt er einen schlichten Korb, aus dem ein brauner Laib Brot und eine kopfgroße grüne Frucht herausschaute. Der Hals einer Flasche blitzte im Sonnenlicht, und der Geruch von Fleisch, das sich irgendwo im Korb versteckte, stieg mir in die Nase.
   In der anderen Hand hielt er einen Ballen violettes Tuch, das dem Anschein nach nicht der besten Qualität entsprach, aber dennoch widerstandsfähig und nicht zu dick sein würde. Zwischen seinen Fingern hielt er außerdem eine Schere und ein Fadengarn, in dem eine kleine Nadel steckte, die ebenso wie die Flasche funkelte.
   »Leg den Stoff und das Garn auf den Tisch, mein Freund. Den Korb kannst du der Elfe geben. Und nimm dir ein gutes Stück Fleisch raus, das hast du dir verdient.«
   Tatsächlich zeigte sich ein Lächeln auf dem hauerbewehrten Mund des Orks. Gehorsam kam er meiner Aufforderung nach, holte eine gebratene Hühnerkeule aus dem Korb heraus und marschierte dann wieder zur Tür, die er hinter sich zuzog und gewissenhaft den Riegel vorschob.
   An’duna betrachtete mit einem gewissen Zurückhaltung den Korb, der jetzt direkt neben ihr stand, und holte schließlich einen kleinen, grünen Apfel heraus. »Danke«, murmelte sie, bevor sie hinein biss.
   »Gerne. Jetzt zieh deine Bluse und deine Hose aus.«
   Der Bissen blieb ihr fast im Hals stecken. Sie hustete, schluckte schwer, hustete noch ein wenig mehr und starrte mich dann entgeistert an.
   Ich verdrehte genauso die Augen, wie ich es erst kurz vorher bei der Wache getan hatte. »Stell dich nicht so an. Die Klamotten sitzen so locker, dass sie mehr entblößen, als sie verbergen.«
   Sie errötete schon wieder. Es war erstaunlich, wie einfach das Mädchen, das kurz vorher noch so eiskalt und unnahbar herüber gekommen war, aus der Fassung zu bringen war. Und vor allem, mit welchen Themen.
   »Zieh die Fetzen aus, lass mich Maß nehmen, und ich versuche, dir ein Kleid zu schneidern. Mehr nicht.«
   Natürlich reichte diese Begründung nicht. Ich verstand durchaus, dass sie sich ungerne entkleiden mochte, erst recht nicht direkt vor einem stinkenden Untoten, der ihr kurz vorher in den Arm gebissen hatte. Aber es brauchte nur einen Gedanken, um Gregor dazu anzustacheln, ihr einige anzügliche Kommentare an den Kopf zu schmeißen, die allesamt mit ihrer geflickten Kleidung zu tun hatten. Ich konnte ihr regelrecht ansehen, wie sie immer mehr mit sich selbst rang, bis sie schließlich mit hochrotem Kopf aufgab.
   Sie war hübsch, das konnte man ihr nicht absprechen. Als sie nur in ihrer Unterwäsche bekleidet vor mir stand, den einen Arm schützend vor ihrem Busen haltend, die andere Hand vor ihrer Scham, betrachtete ich sie eingehend von oben bis unten. Sie machte einen zierlichen Eindruck und war nur ein klein wenig größer als ich selbst. Allerdings wusste ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung, dass sie sehr viel stärker war, als ihr Aussehen vermuten ließ.
   Ich nahm den Stoffballen zur Hand, rollte einige Schritt davon ab und fing an, sie um ihre Schulter zu legen und von dort nach unten fallen zu lassen. Gregor begnügte sich damit, mich als Waschweib zu beschimpfen, während ich zum merklichen Unbehagen der Nachtelfe hier und dort den Stoff glatt strich und sie prüfend musterte. Dann schnitt ich mit der Schere die richtige Länge ab, legte den übriggebliebenen Ballen zur Seite, deutete auf das Bett und sagte: »Setz dich, das wird eine Weile dauern.«
   Sie hastete augenblicklich dorthin, nahm die dünne Decke, die auf der Federmatratze lag, und warf sie sich um. Ihr Blick war niedergeschlagen, als würde sie sich schämen, mir jetzt noch in die Augen zu sehen.
   Ich nahm meinerseits auf dem Hocker Platz, legte die Schere neben mir ab und ergriff Nadel und Faden. »Sind Elfen nicht wesentlich freizügiger als Menschen?«
   »Untote -«
   »Ich bin kein Untoter, An’duna.«
   »_Seltsame Wesen_«, schnauzte sie, »haben kein Recht darauf, mich so zu sehen.«
   »Nun, wenn das Kleid fertig ist, kannst du es anprobieren, und wenn es dir nicht gefällt, kannst du gerne wieder deine alten Kleider tragen. Ob das besser ist, sei dir überlassen.«
   Sie war kurz davor, etwas zu erwidern, überlegte es sich dann aber doch anders und schaute mich böse an. »Du hast mir keine Wahl gelassen.«
   »Wir haben dir nur gesagt, was wir sehen«, antwortete Gregor gehässig. »Ich glaube, die Huren in Stormwind tragen sehr ähnliche Kleider wie jene, die du anhattest. Die billigeren, natürlich, welche in den ärmeren Vierteln ihr Geld verdienen. Du weißt, was eine Hure ist?«
   Ihr finsterer Blick sprach Bände. Gregor lachte ein wenig, bevor ich ihn wieder zurück in mich hinein verbannte und die Nachtelfe entschuldigend ansah. »Ich glaube nicht, dass ich viel gegen seinen Humor ausrichten kann.«
   Ich widmete mich wieder dem Stoff und fing an, mit der Nadel die ersten Schulterstücke aneinanderzunähen. Es würde nicht einfach werden, das Kleid aus einem einzigen Stück zu schneidern, aber es würde besser aussehen, als wenn ich viele Stücke einfach nur aneinander packte wie einen Flickenteppich.
   »Woher weißt du, wie man Kleider schneidert?«
   »Eine gute Frage.« Meine Finger bewegten sich wie von selbst, und ich konnte ihr immer wieder einen Blick zuwerfen. »Ich glaube, es früher schon einmal getan zu haben, als ich noch ein Mensch war…«
   Der Leichnam meiner Liebe tauchte wieder vor mir auf. Das Kleid, in dem sie begraben lag, war schlicht gewesen, nicht einmal sonderlich anders als jenes, das ich im Sinn hatte. Ich seufzte leise. »Jedenfalls sollte es dir besser stehen als diese Stofffetzen. Und womöglich solltest du ein Bad nehmen.«
   Damit hatte ich An’duna wohl vollkommen auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt. Sie schaute mich an wie ein Eichhörnchen, wenn über seinem Kopf ein Donnergrollen hinweg zog.
   »Ich kann mir natürlich nicht so recht vorstellen, wie scheußlich ich riechen muss«, fügte ich hinzu, während ich den Stoff ein wenig anhob und mit einem knöchernen Finger prüfend die Naht entlang fuhr. »Aber es muss einige Zeit her gewesen sein, seitdem du dich das letzte Mal waschen konntest. Soweit ich mich erinnere, haben Nachtelfen immer sehr gerne und ausgiebig gebadet. Es hat sie nicht einmal gestört, wenn man ihnen dabei zusah.«
   »Woher willst du das wissen, Dareth?«, fragte sie entrüstet. Eine gewisse Sehnsucht schwang in ihrer Stimme mit und nahm ihr damit einiges ihrer Schärfe.
   Die Bilder, die in mir aufstiegen, ließen mich verträumt lächeln. Da war sie, meine Liebe, wie sie lachend in einem natürlichen Becken plantschte, das etwas oberhalb von einer warmen Quelle gespeist wurde. Mächtige Bäume standen um uns herum, deren Kronen sich schützend über uns zu einem einzigen, riesigen Blätterdach vereinten. Und einige Nachtelfen hatten sich ihr angeschlossen, waren ebenso nackt wie sie in das Becken gesprungen und bespritzten sich jetzt gegenseitig mit Wasser, scheinbar ohne von mir Notiz zu nehmen. Und mir wurde im Angesicht dieser Menge an nackter Haut sehr, sehr heiß…
   »Sagen wir einfach, dass ich es hautnah miterleben konnte, als ich noch nicht in diesem Körper gesteckt habe.«
   Es fühlte sich gut an zu wissen, dass meine Erinnerungen nicht für immer verloren waren. Sie kamen zurück.
   Ich legte meine Arbeit zur Seite, stand ächzend auf und ging zur Tür hinüber. Dieses Mal musste ich nicht einmal klopfen, denn der kleinere Ork hatte direkt davor Stellung bezogen und drehte sich um, kaum dass er meine schlurfenden Schritte hörte. »Ja?«
   »Glaubst du, man kann mir einen Waschzuber bringen?«
   Seine Augenbrauen zogen sich zusammen, als er versuchte, meine Frage zu verarbeiten. »Untote baden?«
   »Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Der Zuber ist für die Nachtelfe.«
   »Warum solltet Ihr wollen, dass sie baden kann?«
   Ich blinzelte ein paar Mal, bevor ich mit einem Schulterzucken erwiderte: »Sie schmeckt besser, wenn sie sauber ist.«
   Auch wenn der Ork merklich versuchte, höflich zu sein, konnte er seinen Ekel nicht verbergen. »Woher kennt Ihr Urgrak Silvermane?«
   Sein Beiname machte es nicht eben schwer, den weißhaarigen Anführer des Orktrupps mit dem Namen in Verbindung zu bringen. Vorsichtig antwortete ich: »Eine lange Geschichte. Wieso fragst du?«
   »Er hasst Untote. Bis auf Euch.«
   »Oh.«
   »Ich werde sehen, was ich tun kann«, grunzte die Wache und marschierte dann hastig los. Sie ließ mich mit einer gewissen Verunsicherung zurück. Ich hatte mich ohnehin gefragt, warum die Orks mir nicht einfach den Kopf von den Schultern geschlagen hatten, kaum dass ich auf dem Zeppelin meinen sehr kurzen Ausbruchsversuch begangen hatte. Und der Anführer – Urgrak Silvermane? – hatte sich auf dem Weg zu meiner neuen Zelle sehr viel belangloses Zeugs von mir erzählen lassen, in der Gemeinsprache wohlgemerkt. Es sah fast so aus, als hätte er mich testen wollen…
   Aber für Sorgen war jetzt nicht die rechte Zeit. Ich konnte mir Sorgen machen, wenn der Krieger wieder vor mir stehen und mich aufklären würde, in was für eine Falle ich mich hineinmanövriert hatte.
   Es dauerte nicht lange, bis lautes Grunzen und Ächzen vor unserer Tür ertönte. Als sie aufschwang, sah ich den kleineren Ork, der mit gewichtiger Miene voranschritt, und zwei noch kleinere Wesen, die bei weitem nicht so muskulös und sehr viel gedungener als die Wache wirkten. Dennoch sahen sie dem Ork äußerst ähnlich. Gregor nannte sie Peons.
   Zwischen sich trugen die Peons einen riesigen hölzernen Waschzuber, von dem Dampf aufstieg und in dem Wasser hin und her schwappte. Als sie ihn mitten im Raum abstellten, zeichnete sich Erleichterung auf ihren dümmlichen Gesichtern ab, während sie sich ihre geschundenen Arme und Hände rieben. Der Wächter nickte mir noch einmal zu, sah dann zusammen mit den Peons mit lüsternen Augen zu der Nachtelfe hinüber, die noch immer in ihrer Decke gehüllt auf dem Bett saß, und scheuchte dann seine beiden Helfer hinaus. Ich war mir fast sicher, dass er wieder direkt vor der Tür seiner Arbeit nachgehen und jetzt vermutlich etwas öfters als sonst einen Blick hineinwerfen würde.
   An’duna schaute für eine Weile immer wieder unschlüssig von dem einladenden Bad zu mir und wieder zurück. Ich hatte mich schon längst wieder dem Kleid zugewandt, und inzwischen sah es auch schon ansatzweise aus wie ein Kleid, auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher war, ob ich oben herum genug Platz gelassen hatte. Schließlich ließ ich meine Nadel verharren, verdrehte schon zum dritten Mal innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Augen und schaute die Frau an. »Wirst du jetzt endlich in das Bad steigen?«
   Als hätte sie nur darauf gewartet, plusterte sie sich regelrecht auf. »Du willst also unbedingt meinen nackten Körper sehen, Dareth? Du bist nicht besser als all die männlichen Menschen, die ich getroffen habe, oder diese primitiven Grünhäute. Ihre Blicke sagen mehr als Worte, und sie sind allesamt von schändlicher Natur.«
   »Ich habe dich bereits in Unterwäsche gesehen, An’duna. Glaubst du wirklich, dass noch sehr viel mehr der Vorstellung bedarf?«
   Gregor brummte zustimmend, als ich mich wieder dem Kleid zuwandte. »Scheint fast, als hätten wir die prüdeste Nachtelfe auf ganz Azeroth erwischt, Dareth. Und ich frage mich noch immer, warum du sie beschützt hast.«
   »Weil ich ein zu gutes Herz habe, schätze ich. Auch wenn es nicht mehr allzu oft schlägt.« Etwas besorgt begutachtete ich meine letzte Naht. An’duna hatte ja zierlich ausgesehen, aber vielleicht sollte ich um die Hüfte herum doch etwas mehr Platz lassen, einfach zur Sicherheit.
   »Was willst du tun, wenn du wieder Hunger bekommst?«
   Ich schaute nachdenklich auf und betrachtete dabei die Nachtelfe, die meinen Blick mit starrer Miene erwiderte, auch wenn ihre Wangen noch immer leicht gerötet waren. »Hoffen wir einfach, dass der letzte Bissen für eine Weile vorhält.«
   »Und was, wenn nicht?«
   »Dann hoffen wir, dass ich ein anderes Opfer finde.«
   Ich konnte der Frau nicht ansehen, ob sie meine Antwort eher erleichtert oder besorgt aufnahm.
   »Und wenn du noch einmal wehmütig zwischen dem heißen Wasser und mir hin und her schaust, An’duna, dann springe ich gleich selbst in den verdammten Zuber.«
   Diese Worte Gregors bewirkten, was all mein gutes Zureden nicht zustande gebracht hatte. Mit einer trotzigen Miene stand die Nachtelfe auf, schnappte sich einen der Stofffetzen – ob Hose oder Hemd, konnte man nicht einmal mehr richtig sagen – und marschierte damit zur Tür. Dort angekommen, knotete sie das behelfsmäßige Tuch an das Gitter. Das Licht fiel jetzt nur noch gedämpft in den Raum, aber die Elfe war sichtlich zufrieden mit ihrer Idee, ganz im Gegensatz zur Wache, deren enttäuschtes Schnauben herein drang. Dann ging sie rasch zum Zuber, entkleidete sich unter der Decke, legte ihre Unterwäsche zur Seite und stieg vorsichtig in das heiße Wasser. Zuerst sog sie scharf die Luft ein, seufzte dann aber voller Entzücken, als sie sich vollends hineinsinken und die Decke zur Seite fallen ließ.
   Auch wenn der Bottich tief war, war er doch auf keinen Fall tief genug, um sie vollkommen unter Wasser zu verstecken. Und selbst wenn er es getan hätte, war das Wasser klar, abgesehen von den kleinen Dampfschwaden, die nach oben trieben. Sie war wirklich hübsch. Die meisten Frauen würden sie um ihre Figur beneiden und wahrscheinlich sogar dafür töten. Und, was ich zwar schon wusste, mich aber immer wieder verwunderte, nicht ein Haar bedeckte ihre Scham.
   Als sie meinen Blick bemerkte, legte sie augenblicklich ihre Arme über ihre Blöße und fauchte mich an: »Ich wusste es! Du bist genauso wie jeder andere Mensch!«
   Ich hob grinsend eine Augenbraue, bevor ich wieder die Nadel durch den Stoff gleiten ließ. »Oh, nein. Mir läuft nur das Wasser im Mund zusammen, wenn ich dich so sehe. Wie oft hast du denn schon Menschen gesehen, An’duna?«
   Sie antwortete nicht sofort, und das ließ mich nur umso breiter grinsen. »Ein paar Mal«, meinte sie schließlich ausweichend.
   »Gregor war einmal in eine Nachtelfe verliebt, wusstest du das?«
   »Das geht sie rein gar nichts an!«, brüllte meine zweite Seele augenblicklich, und ich fing an zu lachen. Aritana hingegen betrachtete mich mit einer Mischung aus Misstrauen und Angst. Ich konnte es ihr nicht verübeln: es musste sehr seltsam aussehen, wenn man erst wütend durch die Gegend plärrte und dann innerhalb eines Wimpernschlags zu lachen anfing. »Nun, An’duna, die meisten Menschen haben dir wahrscheinlich so nachgeschaut, weil sie dich äußerst hübsch fanden. Es ist eine Art… Kompliment.«
   »Ja, du solltest dich freuen, dass dutzende bockige Fettsäcke dir hinterher laufen und dich ins Bett zerren wollten.«
   Ich musste mir ein weiteres Lachen verkneifen. Ich hatte Gregor selten so wütend erlebt, zumindest nicht über eine solche Kleinigkeit. Es freute mich, so etwas Menschliches in dem sonst so bitterbösen Geist meines Bruders zu finden.
   Natürlich beruhigte ich mich schnell wieder und formte lächelnd weiter das Kleid aus dem Stoff. An’duna planschte derweil faul und noch immer darauf bedacht, möglichst viel von sich selbst zu verdecken, in ihrem Zuber, bis sie sich schließlich räusperte.
   »Ja?«, brummte ich, ohne von meinem Werk aufzuschauen. Entgegen allem, was man vielleicht denken mochte, fand ich den Beckenbereich am schwersten zu bewerkstelligen. Er musste weit genug sein, dass der Stoff nicht einfach riss, wenn man sich etwa beugte, und doch eng genug, dass er nicht umherflatterte.
   »Wenn du kein Untoter bist… was bist du dann, Dareth?«
   Ich ließ die Nadel weiter durch den Stoff gleiten, während ich nachdachte. »Ich glaube gerne, dass ich noch immer ein Mensch bin«, murmelte ich schließlich und überprüfte dabei die Naht, zum inzwischen dritten Mal. »Aber wie du schon mitbekommen hast, kann man mich nicht mehr menschlich nennen. Der… Hunger… kann nicht besiegt werden. Nur gestillt.«
   Wir schwiegen für eine Weile, bis sich die Nachtelfe wieder regte. Als ich aufsah, hatte sie ihre Arme auf den Rand des Bottichs gelegt und ließ ihren Kopf darauf ruhen, um mich eingehend anzuschauen. »Die Untoten. Die Apotheker, wie du sie nanntest. Sind alle Untoten so?«
   Wieder überlegte ich ein bisschen, doch es war Gregor, der antwortete. »Die Apotheker sind die verrücktesten unter uns. Aber nicht die schlimmsten. Du hast es scheinbar noch gut erwischt. Keine Verletzungen, keine Schnitte, keine Verzierungen.«
   Unwillkürlich ging meine Hand zu meiner Brust, dort, wo das Mahnmal Blackweavers auf meiner Haut brandete. Ich wusste genau, was Gregor meinte.
   »Gibt es nette Untote?«
   »Nein«, sagten Gregor und ich gemeinsam.
   »Und du?«
   Ich lächelte kurz, stand auf, hob dabei das halbfertige Kleid hoch und betrachtete es von allen Seiten. Es machte bisher einen passablen Eindruck. »Ich bin kein Untoter.«
   »Das sehe ich.«
   Sie lächelte. Es war zaghaft, es war ängstlich, es war verwirrt. Aber es war ein Lächeln.
   Ein Kleid und ein Bad, und man gewann das Vertrauen einer Frau.
   »Erzähl mir von dir«, sagte ich und setzte mich dabei wieder hin. »Woher kommst du?«
   »Ashenvale«, murmelte die Nachtelfe, wobei sie sich wieder vollkommen ins Wasser sinken ließ. Sie wirkte entspannter, ungezwungener. »Untote kamen, als ich jagte, und nahmen mich mit.«
   »Normalerweise treiben sich Untote nicht so weit weg von Tirisfal umher.«
   »Ich glaube, sie suchten nach uns.« An’duna sprach jetzt sehr leise. Sie hatte ihre Augen geschlossen, und ihre Knie stachen aus dem Wasser hervor wie kleine, nebelumwobene Inseln. »Ich schickte drei von ihnen mit Pfeilen in die Verdammnis, aus der sie entsprungen waren, bis sie mich überwältigten. Sie wollten mich nicht töten. Sie fesselten und knebelten mich, dann verdeckten sie meine Augen mit einem Tuch und flößten mir etwas ein, das mich schläfrig machte. Als ich wieder aufwachte, saß ich in einer kalten Zelle.«
   Ich konnte mir gut vorstellen, welche Zellen sie meinte. Die Neugier brannte mir regelrecht auf der Zunge, aber ich wollte sie zu nichts drängen, nicht jetzt, nachdem ich sie endlich aus ihrer harten Schale hervorgelockt hatte.
   »Wie warst du als Mensch?«
   Ich zuckte mit den Schultern. »Ich habe nicht allzu viele Erinnerungen. Ich wuchs in Lordaeron auf, aber meine Kindheit bleibt mir versperrt.«
   »Aber Lordaeron -«
   »Wurde von der Geisel überrannt. Ich weiß.«
   Betroffenes Schweigen senkte sich über uns, aber nicht für lange. Man merkte der Frau an, dass sie doch noch irgendwo ein kleines, wissbegieriges Mädchen war. »Woran kannst du dich erinnern?«
   »An meine Liebe«, murmelte ich genauso leise wie sie vorher. »Sie war wunderschön. Stumm, aber wunderschön. Sie lachte gerne. Sie war eine ausgezeichnete Bogenschützin.« Meine Erinnerung an das Bad kam mir in den Sinn, und fast glaubte ich, ihr helles Lachen wie aus weiter Ferne zu hören. »Ich war mit ihr in Ashenvale, um ihr dort einen Bogen und Pfeile der Nachtelfen zu erstehen. Ich glaube, dort auch deine Sprache gelernt zu haben.«
   »Ihr müsst lange dort gewesen sein. Unsere Sprache ist nicht einfach.«
   Der Kloß in meinem Hals wuchs. »Möglich.«
   »Vermisst du sie?«
   Ich hielt inne und starrte auf den Stoff vor mir. So viel war geschehen, in so kurzer Zeit. Sie hätte bestimmt nicht gewollt, dass ich ständig nur um sie trauerte. Aber Gedanken konnte man nicht zerstören, nur zur Seite schieben und verdrängen. Tat man es zu lange, fraßen sie einen von innen auf, bis sie mit aller Macht zurückkehrten.
   Gregor war dasselbe widerfahren. Er war besessen von dem Gedanken an Rache. Das war es, was ihn antrieb.
   »Ja. Ich vermisse sie.«
   An’duna schwieg kurz, bis sie ihre Neugier doch nicht mehr bändigen konnte. »Was war ihr Name?«
   Das Messer, das mir die Elfe mitten ins Herz rammte, drehte sich. Es waren Schmerzen, die man nicht begreifen konnte. Es fühlte sich einerseits so an, als wäre die Klinge aus Feuer und würde meinen ganzen Körper erfüllen; und andererseits fühlte es sich so an, als würde es jegliche Emotionen aus mir heraus saugen und mich als eine leere Hülle zurück lassen. Die Welt begann sich zu drehen, in einer wilden Mischung aus Erinnerungen und Klageschreien, und in alledem war eine hässliche Fratze ohne Haar, mit einem grauen Kinnbart und gebrochener Nase zu erkennen, die manisch zu lachen begann und aus deren Maul tiefrotes Blut floss.
   Die dicke, schwarze Träne landete mitten auf dem Stoff. Der Spuk war schlagartig verflogen. Ich fluchte leise, strich was auch immer es eigentlich war mit der Hand zur Seite und vergrößerte damit nur den Flecken. Wut stieg in mir auf, wallte hin und her und bohrte sich durch mein Denken, und mit einem zornigen, heiseren Schrei schmiss ich das Kleid zur Seite, um dann mein Gesicht in meinen zitternden Händen zu vergraben.
   Es tat gut. Gefühle brachen sich Bahn, die ich lange versucht hatte, zurückzuhalten. Ich hatte gedacht, darüber hinweg zu sein, aber wie konnte man verkraften, genau das zu werden, was alles zerstört hatte, das man jemals geliebt hatte? Selbst Gregor, der das Menschsein schon so sehr verloren hatte, raffte sich auf, um mich zu trösten und trauern zu lassen, ohne einen gehässigen Kommentar von sich zu geben. Meine Schultern bebten, meine Zähne knirschten, als ich sie so stark aufeinanderpresste, wie ich nur konnte.
   Es tat so gut, Schwäche zu zeigen.
   Ich brauchte einige Zeit, um mich zu beruhigen. Ich mochte gar nicht wissen, wie ich aussah. Meine Hände waren schwarz. Und auch wenn sich ein Trauerschleier über mich gelegt hatte, den ich vielleicht nie wieder von mir ziehen können würde, fühlte ich mich doch ein klein wenig befreit.
   An’duna starrte mich entsetzt an. Es war nicht mein Anblick, der sie erschrak. Ich konnte in ihren Augen lesen, dass sie bestürzt darüber war, was ihre Worte angerichtet hatten. Ihre Lippen zitterten so wie kurz zuvor noch meine Hände.
   Ich versuchte es mit einem Lächeln, das vermutlich kläglich und traurig aussah. »Ich weiß es nicht«, brachte ich mit erstickter Stimme hervor.
   Sie suchte nach den richtigen Worten, aber sie schienen ihr nicht einfallen zu wollen. Dann, sehr vorsichtig, fragte sie: »Können Untote lieben?«
   Mein Lachen war freudlos, und ich massierte mir dabei die Finger. Die Knochen knackten laut in der unangenehmen Stille, die folgte. »Nein, Untote können nicht lieben. Sie können hassen und fressen und töten und quälen. Ich habe noch keinen erlebt, der lieben könnte.«
   »Du sprichst so… liebevoll von deiner…« Sie verstummte und versuchte es dann von einer anderen Richtung aus. »Du musst etwas anderes sein als ein Untoter.«
   »Vielleicht. Ich weiß selbst nicht, was ich bin. Ich versuche mir gerne einzureden, dass ich keiner bin, aber…« Ich seufzte leise, stand auf und hob den Stoff vom Boden auf, um ihn vorsichtig abzuklopfen. »Es macht keinen Sinn, ständig dasselbe zu sagen. Ich weiß selbst nicht, ob meine Worte wahr sind. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir selbst trauen kann.«
   »Ich vertraue dir.«
   »Nein, das tust du nicht«, stellte ich verbittert klar und schaute sie dabei offen an. »Und es ist besser, mir nicht zu trauen.«
   »Du hast mich aus der Zelle befreit. Und du hast mich geheilt.«
   »Und ich habe dir davor ein Stück Fleisch aus deinem Arm gerissen wie ein wildes Tier. Überhaupt, du scheinst plötzlich sehr darauf aus zu sein, mir zu gefallen. Warum, An’duna?«
   Sie schaute erst mich an, dann den Boden direkt vor ihrem Zuber. Die Frage war ihr unangenehm, aber ich verstand es wirklich nicht. _Alles_ musste ihr unangenehm sein. Sie war noch immer eine Gefangene, nur eben die meine. Sie war in der Hand des Feindes, sie war weit von Zuhause weg, und sie war noch ein junges, verängstigtes Mädchen. Ich konnte nicht verstehen, woher dieser Sinneswandel zu kommen schien.
   »Du bist verloren«, murmelte sie leise. »Und ich bin auch verloren. Ich hatte niemanden, mit dem ich reden konnte, als ich in der Zelle saß. Nur Schreie drangen zu mir. Wehklagen. Weißt du, wie schön es ist, wieder meine Sprache zu hören?« Sie schenkte mir ein schmales, ehrliches Lächeln, das Steine hätte erweichen können. Aber ihre Stimme wurde jetzt fester, als wäre sie froh, sich endlich diese Dinge von der Seele reden zu können. »Ich weiß nicht, was heute oder morgen geschehen wird. Aber du… du kümmerst dich um mich, Dareth. Du zeigst mir Wärme. Du sprichst nicht wie die Untoten, du handelst nicht wie die Untoten. Du siehst mich nackt –« Sie wurde dabei rot, aber das beschämte Grinsen machte sie nur umso niedlicher – »und schaust dabei nicht lüstern wie die Grünhäute oder die Menschen, die ich kennen gelernt habe. Du kommandierst diese Krieger durch die Gegend, als wären sie deine Leibeigenen, nur um mir ein Kleid schneidern zu können, und bist zu mir freundlich wie niemand anderes! Wenn ich nicht dir vertrauen kann… wem dann?«
   Selbst Gregor wusste nicht, was er darauf hätte sagen sollen. Ich war gerührt. Je länger sie geredet hatte, desto besser fühlte ich mich, auch wenn ich sie dabei nicht hatte anschauen können und stattdessen das Kleid fixiert hatte. Jetzt schüttelte ich nur den Kopf. »Du dummes, kleines Ding… Danke.«
   Wir schauten uns lächelnd an. Ein Band war geknüpft.


----------



## Al Fifino (8. Juni 2014)

Ziemlich kurzes Kapitel, aber ich wollte Euch nicht länger warten lassen. Versuche, ab sofort wieder häufiger zum Schreiben zu kommen!
____________________________
*
Kapitel 25 &#8211; Viele kleine Spiele*

Die brütend heiße Sonne verschwand endlich vom Himmel und färbte ihn dabei in das feurigste Rot, das meine Augen je gesehen hatten. Es sah nicht nur so aus, als würde er in Flammen stehen; für mich fühlte es sich auch genauso an. Die Hütte hatte sich aufgeheizt wie ein Backofen, aber wenigstens spürte ich schon jetzt, da die Nacht allmählich aufkam, wie kühlere Luft durch das kleine vergitterte Fenster drang und die Wärme mit sich hinaus zog.
 An'duna hatte sich geweigert, ihr Bad zu verlassen, selbst als es bereits völlig ausgekühlt gewesen sein musste. Ich konnte es ihr nicht verübeln. In der Wanne musste es angenehmer sein als außerhalb.
 Wir hatten lange geschwiegen nach unserem seltsamen Berühren, das uns beide relativ sprachlos zurückgelassen hatte. Das Kleid war in den nächsten Stunden seiner Vollendung schon sehr nahe gekommen, auch wenn mich noch immer die Sorge plagte, dass es vielleicht nicht passen mochte. Der schwarze langgezogene Fleck, der jetzt auf dem Saum prangerte, hatte die Elfe mit einer Handbewegung abgetan und gemeint, er würde sie nicht stören. Ich nahm mir dennoch vor, irgendwann etwas dagegen zu unternehmen, wenn ich mehr Zeit haben würde.
 Gregor war davon natürlich alles andere als begeistert, aber er ließ mich gewähren. Überhaupt hatte er sich sehr zurückgezogen. Die Gedanken, die ihn beschäftigten, flogen an mir vorbei und ich erhaschte nur kleine Stücke davon, wenn ich mich auf sie anstatt auf mein Werk konzentrierte. Er dachte darüber nach, was als nächstes geschehen würde, und ob wir der Nachtelfe wirklich trauen konnten, die faul nur ein paar Schritte entfernt im Wasser planschte und mich dabei immer wieder freundlich und neugierig musterte.
 Das Klopfen an der Tür war gut vernehmlich. Es war ein Pochen, das nicht um die Erlaubnis zum Eintreten bat, sondern klarstellte, dass der Besucher im nächsten Moment mitten im Flur stehen würde.
 Durch die aufschwingende Pforte trat der weißhaarige Ork. Über seine verbeulte und genutzte Rüstung hatte er einen Wappenrock geworfen, auf dem das Zeichen Orgrimmars prangte. Seine Axt hing dafür noch immer in seinem Gürtel, und seine Hand lag lässig darauf, mehr aus Gewohnheit denn aus Vorsicht. Er zuckte merklich zusammen und schnaubte kurz, als er mich ansah, nickte mir dann nach einigen Momenten zu und wandte sich mit großem Interesse der nackten Frau im Badezuber zu. An'duna beeilte sich, ihren Busen zu bedecken und hinter dem Holz soweit wie möglich in Deckung zu gehen, so dass nur noch ihre Augen und ihre spitzen Ohren dahinter hervor schauten.
 »Ich habe noch nie einen Untoten gesehen, der sich so gut um sein&#8230; Essen kümmert.«
 Ich glaubte, eine Spur von Belustigung in dem kratzigen Gegrunze zu hören, aber ich konnte es nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Es war schon schwer genug, die Miene des Orks zu lesen, und selbst Gregor schien damit seine Probleme zu haben. Orks waren eben alles andere als ehemalige oder lebende Menschen. Selbst Nachtelfen hatten mehr mit mir gemein als diese muskelbepackten Krieger.
 »Und sogar ein Kleid wird ihr genäht? Wozu?«
 Ich schaute kurz auf die letzte Naht, biss dann den Faden durch und hob das endlich vollendete Stück hoch. Es hatte keine Ärmel &#8211; bei dieser Hitze waren sie so überflüssig wie ein Eimer Sand in der Wüste &#8211; und ich betete zum Licht, dass meine Arbeit nicht umsonst sein und es der Elfe passen würde. »Das Auge isst mit, müsst Ihr wissen.«
 Sein Lachen klang tatsächlich erheitert. Sogar seine Augen schienen zu lachen. Der Ork wirkte so entspannt, dass ich es beinahe mit der Angst zu tun bekam. »Ein drolliger Einfall.«
 »Ich entnehme Eurer Äußerung, dass Ihr des Öfteren mit Untoten zu tun habt, Whitemane?«
 »Ah, du hast meinen Namen erfahren.« Er grinste so breit, dass man neben seinen Hauern auch alle Zähne sehen konnte. »Es wird gemunkelt, dass ich ein gewisses Händchen für dich und die anderen&#8230; Toten habe. Meine bisherige Arbeit scheint den Gerüchten Recht zu geben.«
 »Dann muss dies mein Glückstag sein«, brummte ich, während ich das Kleid glatt strich und sorgsam aufs Bett legte, um dann die Decke in die Hand zu nehmen. »Würde es Euch etwas ausmachen, Euch umzudrehen, während ich mein Essen abtrockne?«
 Mein Gegenüber blinzelte etwas überrascht, kam dann aber mit einem schrägen Lächeln meiner Bitte nach. Während ich hinüber zum Waschzuber ging, meinte er: »Es ist auch das erste Mal, dass ich einen Untoten mit Gesichtsbemalung treffe. Ich dachte immer, die Trolle wären die einzigen, die sich so schmückten.«
 Meine Augenbrauen trafen sich irgendwo über meiner Nase, als ich die Stirn runzelte. An'duna schaffte es gerade eben, ein leises Kichern zu unterdrücken, während ich mich über den Waschzuber beugte und mein Gesicht im Wasser betrachtete, so gut es eben ging.
 Kein Zweifel: Die schwarzen Tränen hatten ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Und außerdem gab es keinen Zweifel daran, dass dies nicht mein Gesicht war. Der Kinnbart glich dem einer Ziege, gesträubt und borstig; mein Haupthaar war abgesehen von einigen vereinzelten grauen Strähnen nicht der Rede wert. Meine Augen waren schimmernde Knöpfe in dunklen Augenhöhlen und hatten nichts mit dem kräftigen Leuchten der anderen Untoten, denen ich bisher begegnet war, gemein, genauso wenig wie mit den silbrigen Augen der Elfe.
 »Scheint, als würdet Ihr Euch doch nicht so gut mit Untoten auskennen, wie ihr glaubtet«, meinte ich etwas lahm.
 »Ah, bitte keine dieser höflichen Anreden. Ich bin ein einfacher Ork.«
 »Eure Artgenossen denken da sehr anders.«
 »Ich kann nicht für meine Mitkämpfer sprechen, und auch nicht für die Wachen. Keine eitlen Anreden, Herr&#8230;«
 »Twosouls. Dareth Twosouls.«
 »Ah. Dein Name war mir für einen Moment entfallen, Dareth.«
 Ich bedeutete An'duna aufzustehen. Als das meiste Wasser von ihr heruntergetropft war, begann ich, ihren Rücken so gut wie möglich trocken zu rubbeln. »Ich habe ihn dir nie genannt, Urgrak.«
 Der Ork kratzte sich betont lässig an seinem Haarschopf. Eine Bewegung, die mir verriet, dass er das Spielchen gerne spielte, aber nicht unbedingt darauf vorbereitet war, dass ich es so gut beherrschte. »Du hast Recht, Dareth. Wir haben uns über vieles unterhalten auf dem Weg hierher, aber nicht einmal unsere Namen gewechselt. Was sagt das nur über uns aus?«
 »Vermutlich, dass wir beide zu höflich sind, um den anderen nicht darauf aufmerksam zu machen.«
 Der Krieger lachte leise. Ich reichte An'duna die Decke, ohne dabei den Blick vom Rücken des Orks abzuwenden, und ging dann zu ihm hinüber. Er wirkte noch immer freundlich, wenn auch eine Spur verschmitzt. Ein verschmitzter, alter Ork. Das Licht alleine mochte wissen, in welchem Schlamassel ich mich bereits befand.
 »Du sagtest also, man habe dich als Wächter angeheuert.«
 »Waren das nicht auch die Worte des Kapitäns?«, erwiderte ich unschuldig.
 »Sicherlich. Nur kommt es mir sehr merkwürdig vor, dass der Wächter mit der Gefangenen eine Tür eintritt, gerade, als sie in Orgrimmar ankommen. Willst du mir das erklären?«
 Ich schaute ihm direkt in die Augen. Wenn ich als ehrlicher Lügner erscheinen wollte, blieb mir nichts anderes übrig. Allerdings gefiel mir nicht, was ich in seinen Augen sah: Neugier, Belustigung und sehr viel Wissen. »Nun, ich bin bei meiner Mahlzeit wohl ein wenig zu weit gegangen. Sie war ohnmächtig, und ich hatte keine Lust auf Ärger. Es gab kein Verbandszeug im Kerker-Abteil.«
 »Ah. Was für ein Glück, dass sie eine Priesterin ist, nicht wahr?«
 »Durchaus. Hätte schlimm ausgehen können, wenn sie keine wäre.«
 »Sie hatte einiges an Blut verloren«, stimmte mir Whitemane zu. »Eine prächtige Frau, muss ich sagen. Unter den Wachen hat ihre Schönheit schon die Runde gemacht.«
 »Ich wusste nicht, dass Orks so sehr für Nachtelfen schwärmen.«
 »Orks sind nichts anderes als wilde Tiere, mein lieber Dareth! Sie töten gerne, sie fressen gerne und sie treiben es gerne mit Frauen. Zumindest habe ich das gehört.«
 »Mit Sicherheit von einigen Untoten?«
 »Unter anderem.« Sein Lächeln war anerkennend, und ich erwiderte es. Das Spielchen begann, mir und Gregor gleichermaßen Spaß zu machen. Vor allem meine zweite Seele war in ihrem Element und wisperte eifrig auf mich ein.
 »Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich nicht erwartet hatte, die Ehre eines Kampfes in der Arena zu erhalten.«
 Der Ork grunzte und schnaubte ein paar Mal, was wohl so etwas wie ein Kichern war. Hinter ihm sah ich An'duna gerade ihre Unterwäsche aufheben und eilig anziehen. »Wir sind ein sehr weltoffenes Volk, Dareth, selbst Untoten gegenüber.«
 »Ah.« Sein Lächeln wurde breiter. »Deine Wachen scheinen da etwas anderer Meinung zu sein, Urgrak.«
 »Nun, ich kann natürlich nicht jeden von meinen Ansichten überzeugen.«
 An'duna hatte sich fertig angekleidet. Das hieß, sie stand in einem Brusttuch und einen sehr knappen Lendenschurz neben dem Bottich. Sie schaute erst mich, dann den Rücken des Orks an, und zuletzt richtete sich ihr Blick auf die Axt, die noch immer an seinem Gürtel hing.
 Sie ging so leise, dass man nichts hören konnte. Nicht einmal ich, der sie sah, konnte auch nur das kleinste Geräusch vernehmen, wenn zuerst ihre Zehenspitzen den Boden berührten und sie dann äußerst vorsichtig, aber zugleich unheimlich schnell ihr Gewicht verlagerte.
 »Warum setzen wir uns nicht, Urgrak? Wie es scheint, haben wir uns viel zu erzählen.«
 Die Elfe blieb wie versteinert stehen, doch der Ork rührte sich noch nicht. Stattdessen brummte er nur: »Das macht keinen Sinn, Dareth. Ich muss noch ein paar Dinge erledigen. Morgen kehre ich wieder zurück. Vielleicht können wir dann unser Gespräch fortführen.«
 »Ich freue mich bereits darauf«, erwiderte ich mit einer leichten Verbeugung und einer Hand, die zur Tür hindeutete. Mir entging nicht das wissende Lächeln, das der Ork noch immer auf seinen Lippen trug, als er hinaus schritt und die Tür hinter sich zuzog. Der Riegel schabte gut hörbar über das Holz.
 Ich brauchte keine drei Schritte, um an An'duna herangekommen zu sein, sie an beiden Armen zu packen und kräftig zu schütteln. »Bist du des Wahnsinns?!«, schnauzte ich sie auf Darnassisch an. »Was hattest du vor? Wolltest du ihm seine Axt klauen und damit den Schädel spalten?«
 Zuerst schoss Erstaunen darüber, dann kroch ihr die Schamesröte ins Gesicht. Allerdings fand sie sehr schnell ihre Stimme wieder. »Er ist genauso dein Feind wie meiner!«, entgegnete sie mit aufkommendem Trotz.
 »Und was, wenn du ihn tötest? Willst du, dass ganz Orgrimmar in diese Hütte einfällt und uns in kleine Scheiben schlägt?«
 »Ich hätte ihn nicht getötet! Eine Geisel -«
 »Eine Geisel? Einen Ork als Geisel?!« Ich hatte sie inzwischen losgelassen, aber dafür schimpfte ich voller unterdrückter Wut und gestikulierte dabei mit meinen Armen direkt vor ihrer Nase. »Ein Ork lässt sich nicht als Geisel nehmen! Er kämpft bis zum Tod, und wenn er dich mit seinen winzigen Hauern aufspießen muss! Sie sind ein Volk von Kriegern, die über Ehre denken wie du über deine geliebte Elune!«
 Ihr Blick traf mich wie ein Pfeil. Sie hatte ihre Arme um sich geschlungen, was ich nicht einmal bemerkt hatte, und schaute drein wie ein kleines, verlorenes Kätzchen. Und zugleich wurde mir bewusst, dass es nicht nur meine Wut gewesen war, die gerade hervorgebrochen war. Gregor kochte regelrecht vor Zorn. »Verdammte Elfe«, murmelte er noch über meine Lippen, bevor er sich mit einigem Abscheu abwandte und mich mit einem Seufzen und einer Hand über den Augen zurück ließ.
 »Tu es nicht wieder«, brummte ich nur leise und betrachtete dabei die Nachtelfe mit etwas, was hoffentlich einem strengen Blick gleichkam. »Ich weiß nicht, was du über die Grünhäute weißt, aber scheinbar ist es nicht viel.«
 Wir schwiegen uns für einige Sekunden an, wobei An'duna ihre Augen niedergeschlagen hatte und nicht sonderlich erpicht darauf war, mich anzuschauen. Ich schüttelte noch einmal den Kopf, drehte mich dann mit einem schmalen Lächeln um und nahm das Kleid zur Hand, um es ihr zu reichen. »Hier. Ich hoffe, es passt.«
 Es passte. Mehr als nur das: Es ließ sie auf eine schlichte Art und Weise elegant wirken. Es betonte genau die richtigen Stellen, ohne zu viel zu verraten. Menschen und Orks würden sich gleichermaßen nach ihr umdrehen, wenn sie denn die Hütte hätte verlassen können. Und wenn es Menschen in Orgrimmar gegeben hätte.
 Und es schien ihre Gedanken in neue, ruhigere, schönere Bahnen zu lenken. Sie bedachte mich mit einem Lächeln, vor dem es Gregor regelrecht graute, weil er es schon so oft bei einer gewissen anderen Elfe gesehen hatte, wie er mir verriet. Er traute An'duna nicht im Geringsten, und er schärfte mir ein, dass ich es auch nicht tun sollte.
 Er hatte bereits eine schmerzliche Erfahrung gesammelt. Ich würde sie nicht einfach in den Wind schlagen. Doch das Lächeln, das ich der Elfe gerade zeigte, als sie sich wie ein kleines entzücktes Mädchen um sich selbst drehte und der Stoff dabei um ihre Beine flatterte, verriet nichts.
 Das Problem, das mich nunmehr beschäftigte, war, dass ich keine Beschäftigung mehr hatte. Ich saß nur auf der Kante meines Bettes und schaute der Nachtelfe dabei zu, wie sie mal verträumt, mal verspielt durch die Gegend tanzte. Ihr Weg führte sie auffallend oft an der Tür vorbei, von der wir das Tuch inzwischen abgenommen hatten, und ich konnte die Wache nicht nur einmal hereinspitzeln sehen. An'duna gefiel die Aufmerksamkeit sichtlich.
 Allerdings wurde sie auch schnell meiner eher trüben Stimmung gewahr. Ich hatte mein Gesicht inzwischen in dem mehr oder minder kalten Wasser des Zubers gewaschen, und von den schwarzen Schlieren war nichts mehr zu sehen. Dennoch musste ein Untoter, der ihren Freudentanz mit bitterer Miene verfolgte, zwangsläufig ihre Neugier wecken. Sie kam also halb tanzend, halb wie eine edle Dame dahinschreitend zu mir herüber, schenkte mir eines dieser Lächeln, das einem Mann das Herz aus der Brust hätte springen lassen, und fragte: »Was ist? Gefalle ich dir nicht?«
 Das war eine Frage, die ich so nicht unbedingt erwartet hätte. Ich brauchte ein paar Momente, um mir eine vernünftige Antwort zu überlegen. Was schließlich über meine Lippen trat, war: »Du schaust sehr schön aus.«
 Meine Stimme verriet meine Begeisterung. Sie stemmte ihre Hände in die Hüften, legte den Kopf leicht schief und schaute mich fragend an. »Meinst du das ernst?«
 »Natürlich.«
 »Du hörst dich nicht so an.«
 Ich schloss kurz meine Augen und atmete tief aus; etwas, was ich schon länger nicht mehr gemacht hatte. Es beruhigte mich auf wundersame Art und Weise, vor allem wundersam, weil ich mir das Atmen inzwischen fast schon abgewöhnt hatte. Als ich wieder aufschaute, brachte ich ein passables Lächeln zustande. »Ich meine es aber, Tochter der Elune.«
 Sie schien sich mit dieser ehrlichen Antwort zufrieden zu geben, denn ihre Lippen verzogen sich zu einem breiten, freudigen Grinsen, bevor sie wieder einige Runden in dem kleinen Haus drehte und dabei leise eine Melodie summte.
 Was für eine Veränderung, dachten Gregor und ich gleichermaßen. Bis vor kurzem war sie noch ein verängstigtes Raubtier gewesen, und jetzt sprang sie herum wie eine fröhliche Katze, die mir immer wieder einen Blick zuwarf und scheinbar Wert auf meine Meinung legte. Die Frage war, ob sie wie alle Katzen nur spielte oder ob sie es, wie die wenigsten dieser kleinen vierbeinigen Biester, ernst meinte.
 »Sie versucht, uns zu manipulieren«, murmelte Gregor leise, als An'duna gerade auf der entgegengesetzten Seite um den Tisch herum tänzelte. »Ich habe es schon erlebt.«
 »Und was, wenn sie einfach nur ist, was sie scheint?«
 »Und was soll das sein, oh Elfen-Versteher?«
 »Ein kleines Mädchen«, gab ich nicht minder ätzend zurück. »Sie hat vielleicht zwanzig Sommer gesehen, den letzten davon vermutlich in einer Kerkerzelle in Undercity. Natürlich versucht sie, jemanden zu finden, dem sie vertrauen kann.«
 »Ausgerechnet uns? Mach dich nicht lächerlich.«
 »Siehst du jemand anderes, dem sie Vertrauen schenken könnte?«, murmelte ich ein wenig niedergeschlagen. »Sie hat niemand anderes. Und wir auch nicht.«
 »Denk an die, die mich umgebracht hat. Denk an Aritana. Keine Frau mit spitzen Ohren hat mir jemals Glück gebracht.«
 »Es soll immer ein erstes Mal geben, Gregor. Hör auf, so ein misstrauischer Bastard zu sein, und werde mehr zu einem Menschen.«
 »Es waren eben jene Frauen, die mich zu einem Bastard gemacht haben«, gab mein Bruder säuerlich zurück.
 »Dann versinke in Selbstmitleid, während ich versuche, uns am Leben zu halten. Und wenn uns An'duna aus der Patsche hilft, wirst du der erste sein, der es erfährt.«
 »Manchmal hasse ich dich wirklich, Dareth.«
 »Ein weiteres Gefühl, das wir teilen, mein Freund.« Damit wischte ich Gregor zur Seite. »An'duna!«
 Die Elfe blieb mitten in einem ihrer Tanzschritte stehen. Auch wenn sie verspielt und spontan wirkten, so folgten sie doch einem gewissen Rhythmus. »Es wird Nacht. Leg dich schlafen. Wer weiß, was uns morgen erwartet.«
 Ich stand auf und deutete mit einer lustlosen Bewegung aufs Bett. Die Frau bewegte sich nicht. »Wo willst du schlafen?«
 »Auf dem Boden«, erwiderte ich mit einem Schulterzucken.
 »Das Bett ist groß -«
 »Es ist winzig«, unterbrach ich sie abrupt. »Und du musst nicht so tun, als könntest du den Verwesungsgestank nicht riechen. Ich bin froh, dass ich ihn selbst nicht ertragen muss.«
 Sie versuchte es mit einem aufmunternden Lächeln. »Aber du stinkst wirklich nicht.«
 Ich rieb mir mit Daumen und Zeigefinger über die Augen. Der Tag war lang gewesen, er hatte keine Höhen und viele Tiefen gehabt. »Junge Dame«, brummte ich entsprechend missgelaunt, »versuche nicht, mich zu beschwichtigen. Leg dich in das verdammte Bett, mach deine Augen zu und ruhe dich aus. Ich bin ein Untoter. Ich lebe nicht. Ich brauche keinen Schlaf.«
 Die Frau &#8211; für ein Mädchen hatte sie wohl doch einige zu gut sichtbare Rundungen &#8211; stand inzwischen direkt vor mir. Mir fiel das erste Mal auf, dass sie tatsächlich ein wenig größer war als ich. »Aber du bist kein Untoter!«
 Meine knöchernen Finger wackelten fröhlich vor ihrem Gesicht herum. »Willst du noch mehr Beweise? Ich kann auch noch meine Stiefel ausziehen und dir meine knöchernen Zehen zeigen, wenn du willst. Ich glaube, Ratten haben an ihnen herumgespielt.«
 Es war schwer, ihren Blick zu deuten, vor allem deshalb, weil ihre Augen leuchteten wie Sterne am Himmel und keine Pupillen besaßen. Aber dennoch glaubte ich, vollkommene Aufrichtigkeit in ihm zu erkennen, als sie leise sagte: »Du bist kein Untoter.«
 Mein Mundwinkel zuckte ein wenig, in dem Versuch, ein dankbares Lächeln zustande zu bringen, das so gar nicht zu meinem Gemütszustand passen wollte. Ich beließ es bei einem Nicken, brummte ein »Was immer dich besser schlafen lässt«, und zog mich dann zu dem Tisch in der Ecke zurück. Dort angekommen, ließ ich mich wie ein Sack Kartoffeln auf den Stuhl fallen, rutschte ihn so herum, dass ich Bett und Tür im Blick hatte, faltete meine Hände im Schoß und wartete.
 Die Elfe zog ihr neues Kleid eher wiederstrebend aus &#8211; sie hatte sich wohl geradezu unsterblich darin verliebt &#8211; legte es dann säuberlich der Länge nach auf das Bett und sich selbst daneben. Sie schien es bei der Hitze nicht für nötig zu halten, sich unter die Bettdecke zu kuscheln, und auch nicht, ihren Körper vor mir geheim zu halten. Vielmehr beobachtete sie mich auf der Seite liegend mit einem schmalen Lächeln.
 »So habe ich Nachtelfen kennen gelernt«, murmelte ich leise zu Gregor. »Keine Scheu vor ein bisschen nackter Haut. Eher das Gegenteil, um genau zu sein.«
 »Willst du mir damit etwas sagen?«
 »Nun, ich nehme an, wären wir noch am Leben, so würden wir jetzt versuchen, die Beule in der Hose möglichst klein wirken zu lassen. Immerhin warst du nur ein kleiner Bibliothekar. Keine amourösen Abenteuer, denke ich.«
 »Und du warst ein Priester des Lichts. Und das war noch nicht alles, nicht wahr?«
 »Vermutlich nicht.« _Wie sonst hätte ich wissen sollen, wie man mit Wachen umzugehen hat_, fügte ich in Gedanken hinzu. Ich war mir ziemlich sicher, dass man so etwas nicht als Priester lernte. Und auch nicht, warum die Stadtwachen in Lordaeron mir meine kleinen Späße mit den von ihnen Verfolgten durchgehen ließen, wenn ich so darüber nachdachte. Es war eine einzige Erinnerung, die mir davon wieder gekommen war, aber sie war dermaßen mit Gewohnheit und Belustigung gefüllt, dass ich schon jetzt sicher wusste, dass mehr folgen würden.
 Ich musste endlich herausfinden, wer ich einstmals war. Morgen würde sich hoffentlich eine Chance ergeben, meine Ziel einen Schritt näher zu kommen. Erst der Kampf in der Arena; dann die Freilassung, die hoffentlich folgen würde; dann nach Ashenvale, und einen Mondbrunnen finden, so wie es die alte Nekromantin in der Zelle gesagt hatte.
 Dunkelheit kroch immer weiter in unser Zimmer. Bald war das bisschen Mondlicht, das durch das Fenster hineinfiel, die einzige Lichtquelle, die ich noch hatte. An'duna hatte mich lange angeschaut, aber inzwischen waren ihre Augen zugefallen. Ihr Busen hob und senkte sich sanft, während sie schlief.
 »Was willst du mit ihr tun?«, wisperte Gregor, der wohl oder übel gezwungen war, mit mir meine einsame Wacht zu verbringen. »Nach Ashenvale mitnehmen? Sie wird uns einen Dolch in den Rücken stoßen, sobald sie die Chance dazu hat.«
 »Ich habe darüber noch nicht nachgedacht«, erwiderte ich leise.
 »Du hast gesehen, wie sie sich bewegt hat. Sie ist mit Sicherheit kein kleines Mädchen. Sie ist eine Meuchlerin!«
 »Hast du nicht gesagt, dass sie erst an die zwanzig Sommer gesehen hat?«
 »_Sie_ hat das gesagt, nicht ich.«
 »Du meinst, du bist dir nicht sicher, ob sie lügt? Rühmst du dich nicht in meinem Kopf ständig damit, alles und jeden durchschauen zu können?«
 »Verdammte pupillenlose Augen«, murmelte mein Bruder verdrossen. »Wie soll man darin etwas lesen? Und ihre ganze Mimik, ihre Haltung, alles ist so&#8230; harmlos. Aber wir wissen beide, dass sie das nicht ist.«
 »Warum hätte sie sich so verraten sollen?«
 »Ich weiß es nicht!«, erwiderte Gregor hitzig. »Das ist es, was mir Sorgen macht! Vielleicht spielt sie mit uns, vielleicht wollte sie nur klar machen, dass wir uns nicht mehr mit ihr anlegen sollten!«
 »Vielleicht vertraut sie uns auch einfach?«
 »Hör auf, mir das einreden zu wollen, Dareth.«
 Ich musste unwillkürlich schmunzeln. »Du weißt, dass das nicht mein Name ist, Gregor?«
 »Wenn dir das verdammte Spitzohr dermaßen gefällt, dann kannst du dich auch an den Namen gewöhnen, den sie dir verpasst hat.« Gregor knirschte mit den Zähnen &#8211; mit meinen Zähnen, um genau zu sein. »Sei vorsichtig, Dareth. Sie ist nicht, was sie scheint.«
 »Hab Vertrauen, mein Freund. Bisher habe ich dich doch lebend bis hierher gebracht.«
 Er lachte kurz und freudlos auf. »Ich werde dich morgen daran erinnern, wenn wir in der Arena sterben sollten.«


----------



## Al Fifino (21. Juni 2014)

*Kapitel 26 – Dunkelheit*

Es war eine unangenehm ereignislose Nacht, die ich auf meinem Stuhl verbrachte.
   Meine Augen richteten sich niemals von der Tür, außer, um der schlafenden Nachtelfe einen kurzen Blick zuzuwerfen. Sie murmelte immer wieder im Schlaf und wälzte sich recht unruhig hin und her, aber das war wohl anzunehmen, wenn man bedachte, was sie in den letzten Nächten durchgemacht haben musste.
   Vielmehr störte mich, dass weder die Wache noch sonst jemand nach dem Rechten schauen kam. Es schien fast, als würden sie sich gar nicht so sehr für uns interessieren, wie ich anfangs gedacht hatte. Gergor hingegen war sich sicher, dass der weißhaarige Ork schlichtweg schon alles wusste, was er brauchte, um uns einschätzen und vernichten zu können. Er war dermaßen überzeugt davon, dass er jedes Mal leise lachte, wenn ich seine und meine Nerven beruhigen wollte.
   Der Tag brach schließlich genauso ereignislos an, wie die Nacht vergangen war. Die Sonnenstrahlen stahlen sich wieder durch das Fenster herein, erst langsam und gemächlich, dann mit der sengenden Hitze, die für Orgrimmar typisch war. Ich hatte das Gefühl zu schwitzen und wäre froh darüber gewesen, wenn ich es tatsächlich getan hätte. Aber meine Haut war trocken und spröde wie die einer Leiche, die zu lange in der Sonne gelegen hatte und dabei auf wundersame Weise nicht verfault war.
   Als An’duna ihre Augen aufschlug, warf sie mir zuallererst ein zaghaftes Lächeln zu. Gregor brummte zur Antwort und wandte sich demonstrativ von ihr ab, nur um von mir eine kleine gedankliche Ohrfeige zu erhalten. Wir rangelten kurz um die Kontrolle über meine Gesichtszüge, was schließlich damit endete, dass meine Mundwinkel stark nach unten deuteten und meine Augen einen sehr freundlichen Ausdruck hatten. Meine zweite Seele hatte sehr schnell erkannt, dass ich ihn nicht noch einmal in unseren verschmolzenen Zustand zwingen würde, wenn ich es vermeiden konnte – es war grausam ihm gegenüber, ich konnte mir nicht einmal vorstellen, wie es sein musste, seine Existenz einfach aufgeben zu müssen – und nutzte meine neu gefundene Schwäche schamlos aus.
   »Was werden wir wohl zum Frühstück bekommen?«, fragte mich An’duna mit fast schon furchterregender Fröhlichkeit, während sie wieder in ihr Kleid schlüpfte.
   »Ich weiß es nicht«, erwiderte ich mit einem Schulterzucken. »Fleisch vermutlich. Ich habe gehört, Orks essen sehr viel Fleisch.«
   Das Lächeln gefror auf ihren Lippen. »Ich esse nicht gerne Fleisch.«
   »Lass mich raten: Die Tiere tun dir leid«, schnarrte Gregor augenblicklich. Der leicht beschämte Blick, den er zur Antwort erhielt, ließ ihn lachen. »Eine Elfe, die nur Pflanzen isst! Kein Wunder, dass sie so dürr ist.«
   Die Frau zog eine Schnute und strich sich dabei ihr ziemlich zerzaustes Haar aus dem Gesicht und hinter die langen Ohren. »Er ist nicht sehr nett«, murmelte sie auf Darnassisch.
   »Warum sollte ich auch nett zu meinen Feinden sein.«
   »Es reicht.« Meine Stimme hatte einen eisigen Unterton angenommen, den Gregor inzwischen gut kannte. Ich nutzte ihn jedes Mal, wenn ich ihn in mir ein wenig herum schubste und seine Grenzen aufzeigte. »Schon gut«, lenkte er grummelnd ein. »Dann spiel eben ein wenig mit deiner Elfe. Aber mach dir keine Illusionen, Spitzohr. Ich behalte dich im Auge.«
   Damit verabschiedete sich mein Bruder wieder in die abgelegen Bereiche unseres Körpers und vertrieb sich die Zeit damit, seinen letzten Besuch in Orgrimmar vor seinem geistigen Auge vorzuführen, in der vagen Hoffnung, dort irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte und Hinweise auf unsere Situation zu finden. Der gestrige Tag hatte zwar nichts Hilfreiches hervorgebracht, aber Gregor konnte genauso stur sein wie ich.
   »Es tut mir leid«, fing ich an, aber sie schüttelte nur lächelnd den Kopf. »Ich verstehe ihn.« Sie schien kurz zu überlegen, seufzte dann und setzte sich mit gefalteten Händen auf die Bettkante. »Ich will die Wahrheit sagen, Dareth. Ich würde mir auch nicht trauen, wenn ich an… seiner Stelle wäre.« Sie betonte das Wort dermaßen, dass ich mir nicht sicher war, ob sie mich für verrückt hielt oder tatsächlich glaubte, jemand anderes teile sich meinen wandelnden Leichnam mit mir.
   Ich nickte nur und rieb mir dabei die Hände. Schweigen legte sich über uns. Ihre Augen baten mich regelrecht, etwas zu sagen.
   Ich hüstelte also kurz, räusperte mich noch einmal, und rieb mir dabei die Hände auf der Suche nach den richtigen Worten. »Erzähl mir über dich«, brachte ich schließlich zusammen. »Je mehr wir voneinander wissen, desto eher können wir uns vertrauen, nicht wahr? Was hast du gemacht, bevor du von den Untoten überfallen worden bist?« Ein weiterer Gedanke flog mir, von Gregor gesandt, zu, der mich jedoch eher verwirrte. »Wir wissen ,wie alt sie ist, Gregor.«
   »Und wir wussten auch, dass sie durch die Gegend schleichen kann wie eine Katze. Aber wir wissen nicht, dass sie lügt. Verstehst du?«
   Ihr Lächeln wurde eine Spur schmaler und wissender. »Fast sechzig Frühlinge.«
   Ich hob ehrlich überrascht meine Augenbrauen. »Du… schaust gut aus… für 60 Jahre.«
   Das Lachen klang echt und überaus vergnügt. »Ich habe oft gehört, dass Menschen uns unser Alter nicht ansehen. Seit gestern weiß ich, dass auch Untote nicht mehr sehen.«
   »Profession?«, unterbrach Gregor mich schroff, noch ehe ich die nächste Frage stellen konnte. Seine Neugier hatte gewonnen und ihn aus seinem Versteck in meinem Hinterkopf hervor gelockt.
   »Etwas Dunkles. Etwas, worüber ich nicht gerne spreche.«
   »Mörderin. Assassine. Schurkin. Such dir ein Wort aus.«
   »Dareth’dorei.«
   »Kind des Todes? Ein passender, wenn auch dämlicher Titel«, brummte Gregor missmutig. »Es erklärt, warum du so leise wie eine Katze durch den Raum schleichen kannst. Hast du gehört, Dareth? Noch eine wie ich. Du bist in denkbar schlechter Gesellschaft.«
   »Hast du auch so viele schlechte Witze gerissen, als wir noch nicht zusammen waren?«, erwiderte ich gequält.
   »Nein, natürlich nicht. Allerdings hatte ich damals auch noch nicht so ein geeignetes Opfer.«
   »Gregor«, warf die Elfe ein und schaute mich dabei mit einer Mischung aus Interesse und auch gewisser Verständnislosigkeit an. »Er ist… in dir?«
   »Falls du damit meinst, dass ich verrückt bin – dass ich mir vorstelle, zwei verschiedene Personen zu sein – muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Er ist sehr echt. Ich könnte seinen schlechten Humor niemals imitieren.«
   »Als ob deine Witze so viel besser wären – still!«
   Reflexartig schauten wir alle zur Tür. Die Schritte von schweren Stiefeln verstummten auf der anderen Seite, und für einige Sekunden war nichts zu hören; dann wurde der Riegel zur Seite geschoben, und durch die Pforte trat Urgrak. Er sah genauso aus wie am Abend zuvor, nur dass sein Gesicht gewaschen und sein Haar ordentlich zurückgekämmt war. Seine Hauer schoben sich mitsamt seinen Mundwinkeln nach oben, als er uns betrachtete. »Ich hoffe, ich störe nicht?«
   »Würde der Gastgeber jemals stören?«, fragte ich unschuldig, wobei ich aufstand und eine Verbeugung andeutete. »Ich nehme an, Ihr wollt unser Gespräch fortführen?«
   »Oh, nein. Ich wollte dir, lieber Dareth, nur Bescheid geben, dass der Kurier aus Undercity wieder zurückgekehrt ist.«
   Für einen Augenblick lang musste er meine schreckerfüllte Miene gesehen haben, denn als sie wieder so ausdruckslos wie die eines Steins wurde, war sein Lächeln ein ganzes Stück breiter geworden. »Ich wusste nicht, dass Ihr einen Kurier losgeschickt habt«, meinte ich etwas hölzern.
   »Nun, wie du sicherlich schon mitbekommen hast, bin ich nicht der typische Ork. Ich finde Geheimnisse unheimlich interessant. Noch interessanter sind sie, wenn ich sie kenne.«
   »Manche Geheimnisse sollten lieber solche bleiben.«
   »Du sprichst ein wahres Wort.« Sein Blick fiel auf die Elfe, die er mit dem gleichen Haifischgrinsen bedachte. »Ich hoffe, er hat die letzte Nacht nicht zu sehr an dir genagt, meine Liebe?«
   An’duna erwiderte nichts, sondern warf ihm einen Blick zu, der giftiger war als die Reißzähne einer Schlange.
   »Ein gefährliches Mädchen«, grunzte der Ork voller Anerkennung. »Du hast dir kein leichtes Mahl ausgesucht, Dareth.«
   »Ich liebe es, um jeden Bissen kämpfen zu müssen.«
   Sein Lachen dröhnte mir regelrecht in den Ohren. Gleichzeitig ließ er eine seiner Pranken auf meine Schulter niederfahren, zog mich an sich heran und legte seinen Arm um mich wie um einen guten Freund. »Wie viel weiß sie, Dareth? Wie viel hast du ihr erzählt?«
   »Ich weiß nicht, was Ihr meint, Urgrak.«
   »Ich habe dir gesagt, dass ich diese förmlichen Anreden hasse.« Er schüttelte mich ein wenig, wobei er belustigt grunzte. »Sie weiß also noch nichts. Interessant. Du unterhältst dich mit ihr auf Darnassisch? Woher kennst du die Sprache der Nachtelfen?«
   »Es ist sehr interessant, was man alles lernt, wenn man die Gehirne seiner Feinde verspeist. Sie schmecken außerdem sehr vorzüglich.«
   Meine Stimme triefte vor Sarkasmus, aber ich musste Gregor zugestehen, dass mir dieser dumme Witz gefiel. Natürlich hatte er keine sonderlich große Wirkung auf den Ork, der wahrscheinlich schon mehr über mich wusste als ich selbst. »Natürlich. Ich kann nichts dazu sagen, ich habe noch nie meinen Feind gegessen. Ich ziehe Kodo-Bestien vor.«
   »Willst du mir auch sagen, was du gehört hast, Urgrak? Ich bin das Spielchen allmählich leid.«
   Sein Grinsen wurde nur noch breiter, falls das überhaupt möglich war. »So früh schon? Schade… Ich dachte, wir hätten noch ein wenig mehr Zeit. Nun, mein lieber Dareth, wie du sicherlich weißt, wirst du in Undercity händeringend gesucht. Ich habe sogar gehört, dass ein erkleckliches Sümmchen auf deine Ergreifung ausgesprochen wurde – von Sylvanas Windrunner persönlich.«
   »Von der Banshee-Königin…?«, wiederholte ich schwach. Gregor war sehr still geworden. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass er sich am liebsten übergeben hätte, wenn er dazu fähig gewesen wäre.
   »Was für ein glücklicher Zufall, dass du also an mich geraten bist, mein Freund!« Der Ork drückte mich so sehr an sich, dass meine Rippen knirschten und meine Schulterblätter knackten. »Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn es ein paar Untote weniger in Azeroth und Kalimdor gibt. Ich werde dich also nicht zurück schicken. Wer weiß, was diese verdammten Bestien mit dir anstellen würden, hm?«
   »Also… die Arena.«
   Ulgrak entließ mich endlich aus seinen kräftigen Pranken und zeigte mir seine Anerkennung mit einem Schlag auf den Rücken, der so stark war, dass tatsächlich irgendein Knochen in meinem Körper laut krachte. »Du hast es erfasst! Schlaues Kerlchen, Dareth, schlaues Kerlchen. Ich bin gespannt, wie viele Runden du heute Abend durchhältst.«
   »Und die Elfe?«
   »Ah, wir werden schon etwas für sie finden. Etwas, worüber sich alle freuen können.«
   Ich musste nicht lange überlegen, um zu wissen, was er meinte. Die Wachen würden einen schönen Tag haben.
   »Sehr wohl«, erwiderte ich schließlich hölzern und verbeugte mich steif wie ein Pfahl vor ihm. »Wenn das alles ist, Urgrak, wäre es nett, wenn du mich und mein Essen jetzt verlassen würdest. Ich habe noch nicht gefrühstückt.«
   »Natürlich, natürlich.« Der Ork marschierte überaus gut gelaunt zur Tür, nur um mitten in der Pforte stehen zu bleiben und sich noch einmal umzudrehen. »Übertreibe es nicht zu sehr beim Essen. Lass genug übrig.«
   »Ich werde meinen Hunger zügeln«, erwiderte ich mit einer Stimme, an der Eiszapfen hingen. Dann verschwand die Grünhaut endlich, die Tür schloss sich, und der Riegel wurde gut hörbar davor geschoben.
   Ich starrte noch für einige Sekunden das Holz mit dem Gitterfenster an, unschlüssig darüber, was jetzt zu tun war. Selbst Gregor, der stets für einen dämlichen, gefährlichen und vor allem heimtückischen Plan zu haben war und diese wie auf magische Art und Weise aus seinen Ärmeln schütteln konnte, schwieg.
   Das Rascheln des Stoffs war in der Stille nicht zu überhören, als die Elfe aufstand, zu mir herüber kam und hinter mir stehen blieb. »Und jetzt?«, fragte sie leise.
   Ich zuckte nur mit den Schultern. »Wir werden sterben«, brummte Gregor genauso leise wie sie. »Und du wirst sehr viele Grünhäute sehr viel näher kennen lernen, als dir lieb ist.«
   »Das ist dein Plan? Sterben?«
   »Hast du einen besseren?«, fragte ich sie, wobei ich mich umdrehte und sie offen anschaute. Ich wusste nicht, was sie sah, aber es ließ sie einen Schritt zurückweichen.
   »Schaue ich wirklich so hoffnungslos aus?«
   »Deine… Augen. Sie… sie leuchten nicht…«
   Ich zog eine Augenbraue nach oben. Gregor versank zwar gerade in Selbstmitleid, konnte mir aber noch immer mitteilen, dass er nicht wusste, was das zu bedeuten hatte. Ich versuchte es mit einem Lächeln, das selbst für mich bemerkbar zu einer gequälten Grimasse wurde, während ich zu meinem Stuhl hinüber stapfte und mich darauf fallen ließ. »Freu dich, An’duna. Dann kann ich dir keine Konkurrenz mehr machen.«
   Meine Ellenbogen lagen auf meinen Knien und mein Kopf in meinen Händen, und ich bedachte den Boden mit solchem Trübsinn, dass ich mich fast schon wieder ein wenig besser fühlte.
   Allerdings verdeckten mir die nackten Füße meiner Zellengenossin gleich darauf den Blick auf den herrlich ruhigen und teilnahmslosen Staub. »Was hat der Ork gemeint? Dass ich nicht weiß, was du wirklich bist?«
   »Frag ihn. Er scheint Spaß daran zu haben, Geheimnisse auszuplaudern.«
   »Wenn du ohnehin sterben willst, warum breche ich dir nicht einfach das Genick? Es könnte ein schnellerer und schmerzloser Tod sein als in der Arena.«
   Ich überlegte für einen Moment und hob meinen Kopf gerade genug, dass ich ihrem Blick begegnen konnte. »Das ist eigentlich gar keine so schlechte Idee.«
   »Es war ein Scherz«, erwiderte sie kühl.
   »Oh. Schade.« Gregor brummte ein wenig verdrossen, bevor er hinzufügte: »Grausam, jemandem Hoffnung zu machen und es dann als Scherz abzutun.«
   »Du wusstest, dass ich scherze.«
   »Natürlich. Aber ein klein wenig Hoffnung…«
   »Hör zu, Dareth. Ich war vielleicht nicht ehrlich zu dir, aber das kannst du mir nicht verübeln. Nicht unter den… Umständen, wie wir uns kennen gelernt haben. Aber ich weiß, dass ich hier nicht überleben werde, wenn du tot bist.«
   »Oh, du wirst lange überleben… Und leiden…«
   Eine schallende Ohrfeige ließ mich sehr verdutzt aufschrecken und die Frau anstarren. »Dareth, ich brauche dich bei klarem Verstand!«, fauchte sie mich an. »Lass dich nicht von deinen Hirngespinsten verwirren und hör mir zu!«
   Gregor lachte leise und traurig in mich hinein. Jeder hielt uns für verrückt. Jeder, bis auf Aritana, die genau wusste, was wir waren. Vielleicht waren wir ja auch verrückt und bildeten uns alles nur ein. Das hatte etwas Tröstendes.
   Aber wenn wir so darüber nachdachten, hatte uns der Ork nicht gerade wie einen Verrückten behandelt. Und wer wusste schon, was genau über uns in Undercity gesagt worden war? Hatte Blackweaver tatsächlich der Banshee-Königin verraten, was wir waren, oder hatte er nur vom Tode Direfleshs durch unsere Hand berichtet? Hätte er es getan, könnte ihm ebenso der Zorn Sylvanas Windrunners entgegen schlagen. Immerhin war es eine Seuche, welche Untote befallen konnte und es ihm ermöglicht hätte, eine Armee aus Untoten aufzustellen, die vielleicht irgendwie auf ihn hörte. Vielleicht hätte er sogar die Königin selbst unterwerfen können…
   Er musste es verheimlicht haben. Niemand wusste wirklich, was sich in mir abspielte. Niemand wusste, wozu wir in der Lage waren. Und selbst wenn wir es jemanden erzählten – wie der Elfe – dann glaubte man uns nicht.
   Die Gedanken bewirkten, was ein guter Kaffee am Morgen vollbrachte. Trist und Verzweiflung fielen einfach von uns ab. Unsere Gedanken rasten, während Gregor überlegte, was für Gefahren uns in der Arena begegnen mochten. Er hatte von panzerbewehrten Kodo-Bestien gehört, die man auf die Gefangenen losließ, von Krokodilen und Löwen aus den Steppen – so nannte man die Gegend selbst – und natürlich von Orks, Trollen und Gefangenen, die man aufeinander hetzte. Wer überlebte, war frei zu gehen. Die Orks unternahmen alle Anstrengungen, damit das niemals passierte.
   Aber sie hatten es bestimmt noch nicht mit einem Priester zu tun gehabt – denn so viel schien Urgrak zu wissen – der auch noch Schattenbälle durch die Gegend schmiss und jemanden mit einem Schwert aufschlitzen konnte, bevor dieser überhaupt wusste, wie ihm geschah. Sie mochten sich auf vieles vorbereiten können, aber nicht auf das vollkommen Verrückte.
   Das Lächeln, das auf meinen Lippen erschien, brachte An’duna ins Stocken. Ich hatte sie angestarrt, ohne sie wirklich zu sehen, aber es hatte ihr wohl gereicht, um mir in einiger Länge ihre Meinung an den Kopf zu werfen. Jetzt wurde sie leiser und leiser, bis sie schließlich endgültig aufhörte zu reden und mich stattdessen mit einem sehr besorgten Gesichtsausdruck anschaute. »Dareth…?«
   »Verzeih mir, aber ich habe nicht zugehört. Ich war beschäftigt.«
   Obwohl ich sie in der Gemeinsprache angesprochen hatte, zog sie es vor, auf Darnassisch zu antworten. »Beschäftigt mit… was?«
   Ich spürte es. Ich spürte, wie meine Augen zu brennen anfingen, und in dem Schatten, den die Elfe auf mich warf, wurde ihr Gesicht von dem bläulichen, eiskalten Feuer erhellt, das aus ihnen strahlte. »Damit, wie ich die Arena überlebe, natürlich.«
   Jetzt war es die Nachtelfe, die mich verwirrt und ungläubig anstarrte, zumindest, nachdem sie einen erschrockenen Satz nach hinten gemacht hatte. Ich lachte; ein langes, grausames, amüsiertes Lachen. »Ich bin verrückt, schon vergessen? Jeder glaubt, dass ich verrückt bin! Es wird höchste Zeit, dass ich selbst daran glaube!«
   An’duna hatte sich noch ein wenig weiter zurückgezogen und sah so aus, als würde sie einen Angriff erwarten: sie stand mit leicht gespreizten Beinen und erhobenen Fäusten da, bereit, mich zu Tode zu prügeln. »Wie willst du die Arena überleben, wenn -«
   »Ich töte sie einfach alle!«, schrie ich fröhlich und spazierte dabei mit den Händen hinter dem Rücken verschränkt durch den Raum. »Oh, es wird ein Blutbad. Gedärme werden aus Körper geschnitten, Blut wird den Sand benetzen. Nicht gerade etwas, das ich gerne anrichte, aber Gregor hat seinen Gefallen daran. Oder vielleicht doch ich? Oh, verrückt zu sein ist manchmal etwas Wunderschönes… Jedenfalls habe ich keine andere Wahl!«
   Mein Weg führte mich direkt zur Nachtelfe, zu der ich mich hinüber beugte und ihr gut vernehmlich – so laut, dass es jeder in dem Raum hätte hören können – zuflüsterte: »Oder habe ich das?«, nur um dann so laut loszulachen, dass sie zusammenzuckte und instinktiv nach mir schlug. Ich lachte noch mehr, als ich ihrem Angriff auswich, durch den Raum tänzelte und dabei die Bewegungen zu imitieren versuchte, die ich bei ihr gesehen hatte. Mein eher schlichter und meist unbeholfener Tanz führte auch an der Tür vorbei, und in einer Umdrehung schaffte ich es, der Wache, die nach dem Rechten sah, voller Wahnsinn mitten ins Gesicht zu lachen, bevor ich wieder vom Fenster verschwand.
   Ein erschrockenes Grunzen und ein paar gebellte Befehle später hörte ich das eifrige Rennen von Füßen. Ich blieb augenblicklich stehen, lachte noch ein paar Mal manisch, um sicher zu sein, und huschte dann zu der Nachtelfe hinüber, um sie breit anzugrinsen.
   Alles, was sie sagte, war: »Du machst mir Angst, Dareth.«
   »Ah, aber das ist Sinn und Zweck der Sache!«, erwiderte ich fröhlich auf Darnassisch, wenn auch dieses Mal bedeutend leiser. »Jeder glaubt, dass ich verrückt bin, oder etwa nicht?«
   »Weil du es bist!«
   »Dann bedanke dich bei meiner Verrücktheit, dass die Wache unsere Hütte verlassen hat und uns vorerst niemand belauscht. Jetzt hör zu. Ich weiß nicht, wann man mich zur Arena bringen wird, und vor allem weiß ich nicht, was dann mit dir geschieht. Ich weiß, dass du mir nicht vertraust, und wenn es dir etwas nutzen würde, würdest du mich hier und jetzt töten – versuch gar nicht erst, es zu leugnen, du bist eine Attentäterin, genauso wie ich. Dummerweise bin ich lebendig nützlicher als tot. Ha, lebendig.« Ich schenkte ihr ein weiteres breites Grinsen, das sie mit gehörigem Schauer entgegen nahm. »Jedenfalls, dein Plan, zu verschwinden, während ich abgeholt werde, kannst du dir in dein langes Haar schmieren. Orks sind nicht dumm, und sie würden dich gar nicht mit zur Arena nehmen, warum auch? Du sollst nicht kämpfen, ich kämpfe an deiner statt. Aber ich habe eine Möglichkeit, dich zumindest bis zum Arenakampf vor ihnen zu schützen, vorausgesetzt, du tust genau, was ich dir jetzt sage.«
   Auch wenn man in den leuchtenden, pupillenlosen Augen von Nachtelfen nicht lesen konnte, so glaubten Gregor und ich doch, so etwas wie ein stilles Gebet in ihnen zu sehen, ein Flehen an irgendeine Gottheit, nicht den Blick abzuwenden und hoffentlich keinen Fehler zu begehen, der im Tod enden würde.
   Sie nickte. »Was soll ich tun?«
   Der Kinnhaken kam unerwartet und mit unmenschlicher Stärke. Meine Knochen knackten, als sie mit ihrem Kiefer in Berührung kamen, und zwei meiner Finger brachen. Die Splitter flogen in ihrer magischen violetten Ummantelung für einen Moment hin und her, bis sie sich wieder zusammen mehr schlecht als recht aneinander fügten. Es schmerzte höllisch.
   An’duna ging aber, wie geplant, lautlos und ohnmächtig zu Boden. Hastig kniete ich mich neben ihr hin und hob ihren Kopf an. Zu meinem Schrecken musste ich feststellen, dass ich nicht nur meinen Finger, sondern auch noch ihren Kiefer gebrochen hatte. Nichts, was ein wenig Licht-Magie nicht heilen konnte, aber das hatte Zeit. Urgrak würde jeden Augenblick erscheinen.
   Und tatsächlich dauerte es keine Minute, bis ich schwere Stiefel hörte, die zu meiner Pforte marschierten. Der Besitzer schob den Riegel zur Seite, stieß die Tür auf und trat ein, um mit versteinerter Miene zu beobachten, wie ich gerade An’dunas Hals in meinem Mund hatte.
   Vorsichtig legte ich sie wieder auf den Boden, setzte mich mit einem sehr breiten Grinsen und weit aufgerissenen Augen neben ihr hin und brüllte mit sich überschlagender Stimme: »Urgrak! Willst du auch einen Bissen?«
   Es dauerte einige Momente, bis sich auch auf dem Gesicht des Orks ein Lächeln abzeichnete. »Nein, danke. Ich habe schon gegessen. Aber meine Wache berichtete mir einige sehr bedenkliche Dinge, Dareth.«
   »Kann das warten? Ich habe Hunger, und -«
   »Wenn du ihr die Kehle durchbeißt, wird sie ziemlich sicher sterben, Dareth.« Etwas leiser fügte er hinzu: »Du willst sie nicht wirklich sterben lassen.«
   »Ich könnte ihr auch ein gutes Stück gleich unterhalb ihrer Hand rausreißen! Meinst du, sie könnte dann auch sterben?«
   »Ich nehme es an, ja«, grollte der weißhaarige Krieger. »Schluss mit den Spielchen, Untoter. Was -«
   Meine Zähne bohrten sich tief in den Arm hinein, den ich gerade zu meinem Mund geführt hatte. Blut tropfte auf den staubigen Boden, während ich genüsslich über die Wunde leckte und daran saugte. Es schmeckte noch immer köstlich, auch wenn ich mich innerlich wandte und mich bemühen musste, nicht vor Ekel mein Gesicht zu verziehen.
   Auf Urgrak hatte es den gewünschten Effekt. Er starrte mich an – etwas, was er bisher noch nie getan hatte. Dann führte er seine Hand zu seiner Axt und legte sie darauf. »Meine Wachen berichten mir, dass du dich sehr seltsam verhältst, Dareth.«
   »Seltsam?!« Ich lachte schrill, unterbrochen von einigem Schlurfen, wenn ich das Blut aufsaugte, das den Arm der Nachtelfe entlang lief. »Oh, nein! Ich freue mich auf die Arena! Ich werde euch alle UMBRINGEN!«
   Das Scheppern einiger Rüstungen folgte, als der wachhabende Ork und drei seiner Mitstreiter gleichzeitig versuchten, sich durch die Tür zu zwängen, und mich dann mit erhobenen Waffen und entsetzten Mienen anstarrten. Ihr Gegrunze klang weder anklagend noch kampfeslustig, sondern eher beschwörend, als würden sie irgendein Gebet aufsagen. Und ihre Augen hatten allesamt den gleichen Ekel in ihnen, wenn sie mich und vor allem die Elfe betrachteten. Einer von ihnen warf Urgrak einen Blick zu und fragte ihn etwas, was dieser nur mit einer unwirschen Handbewegung abtat. Gehorsam trotteten die Wachen wieder hinaus, eindeutig erleichtert darüber, nicht länger sehen zu müssen, was ihr Führer betrachtete.
   »Ich habe sie weggeschickt, Dareth. Du kannst mit deinem Spiel aufhören.«
   »Spiel?«, fragte ich unschuldig und laut genug, dass es auch noch jene hören mussten, die sich gerade so weit wie möglich von dem Haus entfernten. »Du als Kenner von Untoten müsstest doch wissen, dass wir gerne das Blut unserer Gefangenen aufsaugen und sie bei lebendigem Leib fressen -«
   »Du hast sie bewusstlos geschlagen. Es ist unschwer zu übersehen.«
   Mein manisches Grinsen wurde zu einem schmalen Lächeln, und ich hörte auf, meine Augen wie ein Wahnsinniger aufzureißen. »Gefällt dir mein Zug?«
   »Jedenfalls wird kein Ork mehr das Elfenweib anfassen wollen. Ich gratuliere dir.« Urgrak entspannte sich ein wenig, doch seine Miene blieb hart wie Stein. »Ist das alles, was du erreichen wolltest? Dass man sie gleich tötet, nachdem man dich in die Arena gebracht hat?«
   »Nein. Aber wo du die Arena erwähnst: es wäre schön, wenn ich jetzt gleich dorthin gebracht werden könnte.«
   Seine Augen verengten sich zu kleinen, misstrauischen Schlitzen. »Und was soll dir das nützen?«
   »Gar nichts. Ich will nur wissen, wie sie aussieht. Den Platz sehen, an dem ich sterben werde. Und ich werde meine Mahlzeit natürlich mitnehmen.«
   Urgrak überlegte für eine Weile, bis er schließlich langsam nickte. »Dein letzter Wunsch, sozusagen? Es sei dir gewährt. Ich freue mich schon darauf, dich zerschmettert und endgültig tot im Staub liegen zu sehen.«
   Meine Augen wurden kalt wie Eis, als ich ebenfalls nickte. »Ist es nicht schön, sich gegenseitig die Wahrheit zu sagen, anstatt immer diese Spielchen zu treiben?«
   Urgrak blieb mir eine Antwort schuldig. Mit einem verachtungsvollen Schnauben drehte er sich um, verließ das Zimmer und brüllte draußen ein paar Befehle. Ich nutzte die Zeit, um einen kleinen Heilzauber zu sprechen, der die Wunde zumindest teilweise schloss. Gregor zischte dabei wie eine Schlange, der man auf den Schwanz trat, und auch ich musste mich beherrschen, um vor Schmerzen nicht aufzuschreien. Ich hatte das dumpfe Gefühl, dass der Kampf zwischen dem heiligen Licht und der dämonischen Dunkelheit in mir immer schlimmer wurde, je länger wir in einem Körper saßen.
   Als ich nach draußen trat, war ich für einige Sekunden lang von der hellen Sonne geblendet. Dieses Mal zischte ich wirklich, nur um mich dann daran zu erinnern, dass ich noch immer verrückt war, und ein weiteres, manisches Lachen folgte dem Nuckeln an dem verletzten Arm der Elfe, die ich selbst in meinen Armen trug.
   Wir wurden von vier massigen Orks eskortiert, wobei Urgrak gemächlich neben mir herging. Wir waren wohl in einer Art Gefängnisbezirk: Vier kleine Hütten wie jene, der ich gerade entflohen war, standen hier, allesamt mit geöffneten Türen. Die Grünhäute machten nicht viele Gefangene, aber jene, die sie gefangen nahmen, sollten es anscheinend einigermaßen gut haben. Ehre ging eben auch über den Kampf hinaus.
   Wir befanden uns in einem kleinen natürlichen Tal, das von hohen Kliffen umgeben war. Die Straße, der wir folgten, führte von dort hinaus und wurde rasch so breit, dass drei oder vier Kodo-Bestien problemlos nebeneinander entlang schlurfen konnten. Tatsächlich sah ich einige dieser Wesen zum ersten Mal mit meinen eigenen Augen, wie sie hintereinander riesige Wägen ziehend vorbei rumpelten. Sie schienen sehr gemächliche und ruhige Tiere zu sein, aber ich hatte das dumpfe Gefühl, dass jene in der Arena von einem anderen Schlag sein würden.
   Die Häuser in Orgrimmar glichen sich sehr: Die meisten von ihnen waren rund und mit einem roten Ziegeldach bewehrt, hatten keine oder nur kleine Fenster und eine große Tür. Sie sahen nicht sonderlich wehrhaft aus, sondern eher, als hätten sich die Orks irgendwann einmal dazu entschlossen, keine Zelte mehr zu verwenden; und weil Orks nicht unbedingt mit Fantasie gesegnet waren, hatten sie einfach ihre Zelte aus Holz und Ziegel nachgebaut. Manche von ihnen waren größer und hatten sogar bis zu zwei Eingänge, unter anderem die Bank, wie mich Urgrak unterrichtete. Und jeder freie Platz, sogar Vorsprünge auf den Kliffen, war genutzt worden, um Behausungen aufzubauen. Ogrimmar war zwar in einem relativ kleinen Tal gebaut, aber es schoss in die Höhe.
   Es war einiges los auf den Straßen der riesigen Stadt. Viele Orks und Trolle gingen ihrem Tagwerk nach, verkauften Früchte von Äpfeln bis Melonen, boten Kleidung und Getränke an oder hasteten einfach nur von einem Ort zum nächsten. Ich hatte das Gefühl, im alten Lordaeron zu stehen: so musste es damals in der Hauptstadt der Menschen ausgesehen haben, nur mit weniger muskulösen und grünhäutigen Bewohnern. Ich sog unbekannte Gerüche von gebratenem Fleisch und fremdländischen Gewürzen in mir auf, soweit es meine gebrochene Nase erlaubte, und begutachtete die Waren, die am Wegesrand feilgeboten wurden, soweit mich meine Wachen nicht voran schubsten. Ich war ein wenig überrascht darüber, so viele weibliche Orks in der Menge zu sehen, die uns gebührend Platz machte, wenn wir vorbei kamen. Sie schauten nicht weniger muskulös aus wie männlichen Artgenossen, waren aber zierlicher gebaut. Selbst ihre Hauer schienen kleinen und weiblicher zu sein. Außerdem hatten sie scheinbar mehr Verständnis für gewisse Dinge: Sie alle betrachteten die Elfe in meinen Armen mit Mitleid, und mich mit unverhohlenem Hass.
   Unser Weg führte uns bald eine Anhöhe hinauf. Eine weitere Straße bog kurz davor ab in einen weiteren Seitenarm des Tals, und von dort kam das rhythmische Klingen von Stahl auf Stahl. »Das Schmiedeviertel«, brummte Urgrak, noch ehe ich meinen Mund aufmachen konnte. »Die besten Äxte kommen von dort.«
   »Ich dachte, die Zwerge machen die besten Äxte?«
   »Du kannst gerne die Zwerge fragen, die wir in der Arena begraben haben.«
   Und schließlich kamen wir bei der Arena selbst an. Auch sie war rund gebaut, allerdings nicht von Ziegeln bedeckt, sondern nach oben hin offen. Stattdessen konnte ich erkennen, wie sich weite Stoffbanner gleich einem Dach in Richtung der Mitte des Gebäudes strebten und so für Schatten auf den Rängen sorgen mussten. Die Mauern waren aus Holz und mindestens fünf Mal so hoch wie ich. Ich mochte gar nicht abschätzen, wie groß der Arenaplatz selbst sein musste. Von hier außen sah es so aus, als würde halb Orgrimmar in der Arena Platz finden.
   Urgrak führte uns an dem imposanten und von zwei Orks in ebenso schmucker Rüstung bewachten Haupteingang vorbei und zu einem sehr kleinen, gedrungenen Nebeneingang, vor dem nur eine einzelne Grünhaut stand. Diese hatte die von Ornamenten überhäufte Rüstung für einen dicken Kettenpanzer und die Paradespeere für eine zerschundene, aber häufig genutzte Kriegsstreitaxt eingetauscht. Während die Orks vor dem Haupteingang für Aufsehen und Heiterkeit sorgen sollten, bewirkte dieser hier das genaue Gegenteil davon.
   Hinter der kleinen Tür war es, abgesehen von zwei oder drei kleinen Fackeln, sehr dunkel. Ich brauchte eine Weile, bis sich meine Augen an die neue Situation angepasst hatten, allerdings bei weitem nicht so lange Urgrak und seine Wachen, die für diese Zeit ihre Waffen allesamt auf mich gerichtet hatten.
   Es war ein kleiner Raum, in dem wir uns befanden, vollgestopft mit Schwertern, Äxten, Knüppeln und Stangenwaffen aller erdenklicher Arten. In der Mitte standen zwei Bänke und ein langer Tisch, der mit deftigen Speisen überladen war. Auf der anderen Seite des Raums war eine große, zweiflügelige Tür, die einen sehr wehrhaften Eindruck machte und vermutlich von der anderen Seite aus verriegelt war.
   »Die Waffenkammer«, verkündete Urgrak stolz. »Egal, mit welcher Waffe du kämpfen willst, Dareth, wir haben sie. Und wie du siehst, wurde bereits alles für dich angerichtet, auch wenn du eigentlich erst in ein paar Stunden hier hättest ankommen sollen.«
   Er klopfte mir freundschaftlich auf die Schulter, bedeutete seine Wachen, wieder hinauszugehen, und folgte ihnen. Kurz, bevor die Tür geschlossen wurde, wandte er sich noch einmal mir zu. »Dareth?«
   Ich legte An’duna auf einer der Bänke ab, strich ihr sanft das Haar aus dem Gesicht und drehte mich dann um. »Urgrak?«
   »Die Elfe kämpft ebenfalls.«
   Die Worte brauchten ein wenig, bis sie in meinem Kopf angekommen waren. »Aber wir hatten gesagt -«
   »Das war, bevor du sie nutzlos gemacht hast.« Mit einem Nicken und finsterer Miene fügte er hinzu: »Glaub mir, es ist besser als das, was sie sonst erwarten würde.«
   Ich hoffte, mit meinem kaum wahrnehmbaren Nicken meinen kaum vorhandenen Dank auszudrücken. Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich auch nicht erwartet, An’duna aus dieser Sache vollkommen raushalten zu können, aber dennoch fühlte ich mich betrogen.
   Dann schloss sich die Tür, und nicht nur einer, sondern drei Riegel wurden vorgeschoben, und ein Schlüssel ließ das Schloss gut vernehmbar knacken, als es verriegelte.
   »Tja, Gregor…«
   »Was hast du erwartet? Dass sie das Spitzohr wirklich einfach in Ruhe lassen, nur weil du es vor den Augen all dieser Hohlköpfe anknabberst?«
   »Es hat sie zumindest dazu bewegt, sie nicht einer nach dem anderen vergewaltigen zu wollen.«
   »Niemand würde etwas vergewaltigen wollen, an dem ein Untoter zuerst seine Hand gelegt hat. Ich kann sie sogar verstehen.«
   »Nun, wir haben jetzt einiges an Zeit… Welche Waffe willst du haben?« Ich ging die Wände entlang, ließ meine Finger über Stäbe und Griffe gleiten und betrachtete etwas verloren die unendlichen Möglichkeiten, die sich mir boten.
   »Ein Schwert. Nicht zu lang, wenn möglich. Und einen Dolch… Leg dir die Scheiden um, wir nehmen auch noch einen Speer mit raus. Das beste gegen Wildscheine und wildgewordene Kodo-Bestien, ein Speer. So behält man eine gewisse Distanz zwischen sich und den Viechern.«
   »Wie viele Runden?«
   »Bis wir sterben oder bis man uns freilässt, was ohnehin nicht geschehen wird?« Mein Bruder lachte freudlos auf. »Sie fangen gerne mit wilden Tieren an. Wahrscheinlich sind wir auch nicht die Einzigen, die dort drinnen kämpfen müssen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, werfen sie immer vier oder fünf Verurteilte auf einmal in die Arena. Wer die Bestien überlebt, kämpft gegen die anderen Überlebenden. Der letzte, der stehen kann, ist frei.«
   Ich überlegte für einen Moment, und Gregor antwortete prompt: »Nicht, wenn alle von den Tieren massakriert werden. Und wer das überlebt, ist meistens in so einem schlechten Zustand, dass er ein paar Minuten später verblutet ist. Oder an dem Gift verreckt, je nachdem. Ich habe noch von niemandem gehört, der jemals frei gekommen wäre.«
   Ich betrachtete nachdenklich die Waffen, die ich mir umgegürtet hatte, und den langen, schmucklosen Speer in meiner Hand. Sie waren von überaus guter Qualität, das musste man ihnen lassen. Sogar eine Lederrüstung, die mir ungefähr passte, war vorhanden.
   Dann ging ich zu der noch immer bewusstlosen Frau hinüber und legte meine Hände auf ihre Wange und ihren Arm. »Bereit?«, brummte ich.
   »Bringen wir es hinter uns«, seufzte Gregor gequält.

   An’duna erwachte, als ich mir gerade ein großes Stück Fleisch – genaugenommen ein zu großes Stück Fleisch – in meinen Mund schob. Als sie ihren Kopf hob, sich das schmerzende Kinn rieb und sich umschaute, kam meine Begrüßung deshalb nur sehr unverständlich und mit Spucke und kleinen Fleischstückchen vermengt bei ihr an.
   Nachdem ich meinen Happen heruntergeschluckt hatte, saß die Frau aufrecht, wenn auch noch immer ein wenig schwankend, auf der Bank und schaute mich verwirrt an. »Was…«
   »Iss! Trink!« Ich deutete großzügig auf die Unmengen an Speisen und Getränken, unter denen sich neben Kodo-Bestie auch etliche Früchte und sogar einige Weine fanden, die sehr würzig schmeckten. »Dein letztes Mahl, um genau zu sein.«
   »Mein letztes… was ist passiert?«
   »Wir sind in der Arena«, schmatzte Gregor, während ich mich auf die Suche nach dem nächsten Stück Fleisch machte und etwas fand, das wie ein großer Vogel ausgesehen haben mochte. »Und du wirst mit uns kämpfen. Such dir eine Waffe raus.«
   »Ich… aber…«
   »Und iss, bevor Gregor dir alles wegfrisst. Wer weiß, ob ich mich überhaupt noch bewegen kann, wenn es soweit ist.«
   Ihre Fäuste knallten so hart auf die Tafel, dass das Geschirr schepperte und irgendwo am Ende des Tischs eine Flasche einen Satz machte, um dann umzufallen, die letzten Finger über das Holz zu rollen und am Boden zu zerschellen.
   »Was ist geschehen?«, fragte An’duna mich erneut, aber dieses Mal mit der Schärfe eines Messers in ihrer Stimme.
   Ich kaute für eine Weile, schluckte schließlich das Vogelfleisch hinunter, nahm ein Tuch, das zur Hand lag, strich mir über den Mund, legte es zur Seite, faltete meine Hände auf dem Tisch und sah sie dann an. In all der Zeit waren ihre Fäuste immer bleicher geworden und ihre sonst eher violetten Wangen hatten inzwischen, ebenso wie der Rest ihres Gesichts, eine tiefdunkle, rötliche Farbe angenommen.
   »Ich habe Urgrak davon überzeugt, dass seine Wachen dich nicht nächtelang vergewaltigen sollten, um dir am Ende die Kehle durchzuschneiden. Er bekam die Idee, dich stattdessen mit in die Arena zu stecken. Deshalb bist du hier. Und jetzt -«
   Meine Hand hatte nicht einmal die Chance, das Stück Fleisch zu ergreifen, weil sie davor schon von der Nachtelfe erwischt und unwirsch nach vorne gezogen wurde. Ich lag halb in Essen, während sich An’dunas Nase der meinen bis auf einen Zoll näherte. »Was hast du in dem Haus gemacht?«
   »Oh, das? Gregor hat dich bewusstlos geschlagen. Mein zweites Ich, weißt du noch?« Ich grinste sie fröhlich an, nahm mit der anderen Hand das Nächstbeste, was ich erwischte, und stopfte es mir in den Mund. Es fühlte sich sehr weich an, und als ich noch einmal hinschaute, erkannte ich, dass es irgendeine orangene Frucht war, die ich noch nie in meinem Leben gesehen hatte. Allerdings fiel mir sehr schnell auf, dass man die Schale vermutlich nicht mit aß.
   Die Frau entließ mich aus ihrem unnachgiebigen Griff, setzte sich gerade hin und schaute mich ungefähr genauso unversöhnlich an wie kurz zuvor Urgrak. »Und du erwartest, dass ich mich dafür bei dir bedanke?«
   Ich blinzelte ein paar Mal, bevor ich schließlich nickte. »Du hattest vielleicht die Kleidung einer Hure an«, fügte Gregor hinzu, »aber wir dachten uns, dass du -«
   »Hör auf mit deinem Schauspiel!«, polterte sie plötzlich los. »Du bist nicht verrückt, du hast keine zwei Seelen in deinem Körper! Du -«
   Die neue Lichtquelle, die wie aus dem Nichts in meiner Hand erschien, ließ sie verstummen. Der Schattenblitz schlängelte sich um meinen Arm, wanderte ihn hinauf und hinunter und zischelte dabei unheilvoll. Mit einem Schlenker ließ ich ihn ins Nichts verpuffen.
   Ohne ein weiteres Wort wandte ich mich wieder dem Essen zu. Es schmeckte alles überaus köstlich. Man konnte über die Orks sagen, was man wollte, aber Gastfreundschaft – selbst für Todesverurteilte – hatte seine Vorzüge.
   »Das… aber… ich dachte, auf dem Luftschiff…«
   »Dass du dich geirrt hättest?«, sprang ich ihr zwischen zwei Bissen hilfreich zur Seite. »Dass der Schattenblitz in meiner Hand nur eine Einbildung war und ich die Tür mithilfe des heiligen Lichts aufgesprengt habe? Bei eben diesem Licht, Weib, der Schattenblitz ist von der dunkelsten violetten Farbe, die ich jemals gesehen habe!«
   »Zwei Seelen?«
   »Ja! Zwei Seelen!«
   »Aber -«
   »Nn, kn vflchts ber!«, versuchte ich mit einem vollen Mund zu brüllen. Ich schluckte schwer – vielleicht hatte es Gregor übertrieben, als er zu dem Fleisch eine weitere der orangenen Früchte in uns hineingeschoben hatte – aber als ich endlich wieder sprechen konnte, seufzte ich lange und wehleidig. »Ich weiß, dass es verrückt klingt, An’duna. Aber ich war ehrlich zu dir. Ich habe dir keine Lügen erzählt. Ich habe dir vertraut, halb in dem Wissen, dass du es mir ohnehin nicht glauben würdest. Niemand glaubt mir. Und das ist genau der Grund, warum ich überleben werde.«
   Ich griff zu der Flasche Wein, aus der ich mir schon einige Gläser eingeschenkt hatte, und reichte sie ihr über den Tisch. »Du siehst so aus, als könntest du einige Schlucke vertragen.«
   Sie grapschte regelrecht nach dem Flaschenhals und schüttete den Rest in sich hinein. Dann schüttelte sie sich erst einmal, als die Würze ihr die Kehle verbrannte, bevor sie mich aus weiten Augen anstarrte. »Aber nur einer wird freigelassen.«
   Ich hielt für einen Moment inne, bevor ich doch noch in die saftige Keule biss, sie dann über die Schulter auf den Haufen von Knochen und angebissenen Fleischstücken schmiss, und nickte. »Das stimmt.«
   Grölende Stimmen drangen an mein Ohr und wurden von Minute zu Minute lauter. Bald waren sie so laut, dass man einzelnes Gegrunze unter ihnen ausmachen konnte. Die Arena war geöffnet und begann, sich zu füllen.
   »Wenn du noch etwas essen willst, dann tust du das besser jetzt. Sieht so aus, als ob wir nicht mehr viel Zeit hätten.«
   Die Elfe schaute kurz den Tisch hinauf und hinunter, zog dann eine weitere Flasche des Weins heran, zog den Korken mit den Zähnen heraus und nahm einen kräftigen Zug. Dann, mit beiden Händen fest um den Flaschenhals geschlossen, meinte sie leise: »Ich dachte, du hättest es alles nur vorgetäuscht.«
   »Und warum sollte ich?«
   Sie errötete. Es hätte niedlich ausgesehen, wenn ich mir nicht inzwischen zusammengereimt hätte, dass sie es auf Kommando zustande brachte. »Du dachtest, ich wollte interessanter wirken, in der Hoffnung, dass du mich nicht töten würdest?«
   Sie errötete noch mehr und nahm einen weiteren Schluck.
   Ich konnte nicht anders, als zu kichern. »Und du hast mitgespielt, in der Hoffnung, mich so aus der Reserve locken zu können? Du dachtest, meine Sorge und das Kleid und alles andere war nur ein Versuch, mehr Zeit zu schinden? Nun, für einen Menschen hätte es vielleicht die richtige Annahme sein können. Aber ich bin kein Mensch, kleine Dareth’dorei.«
   »Du wirst mich töten. Oder ich dich.«
   Wir sahen uns lange an, und in unseren Köpfen flogen die Gedanken durcheinander. Das war es, worauf es hinauslaufen würde. Nur einer verließ lebend die Arena, und starb hinterher. 
   Schließlich zuckte ich nur mit den Schultern. »Wir werden sehen.«
   Das unwirsche Pochen an der Tür, verbunden mit einem in schlechter Gemeinsprache gegrölten »Macht bereit!«, ließ die fette Keule in meiner Hand sinken und auf den Tisch legen. »Nun denn«, brummte ich, stand dabei auf und prüfte noch einmal, ob alle Waffen an ihrem Platz waren. »Mach dich bereit, Elune-adore.«
   Die Elfe warf mir einen fast schon flehenden Blick zu, bis sie ihr Augenmerk auf das riesige Arsenal richtete, das sich der Wand entlang auftürmte. Ihre Wahl war schnell getroffen: zwei Dolche und eine ähnliche Lederrüstung wie jene, die ich trug. »Was erwartet uns?«, fragte sie leise, als sie neben mir, direkt vor den großen Flügeltoren, Position bezog.
   »Das schlimmste Vieh, das diese Länder zu bieten haben, vermutlich. Sie werden zu verhindern suchen, dass wir uns gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen können.«
   Wir schwiegen wieder.
   »Was, wenn wir beide überleben?«
   »Wir werden sehen.«
   Das Schaben von Holz auf Holz ertönte, als auf der anderen Seite ein vermutlich mächtiger Balken entfernt wurde.
   Ich starrte stur die Tore an, auch wenn ich mir des berechnenden und zugleich verängstigten Blicks der Nachtelfe neben mir durchaus bewusst war.
   »Wenn du mich jetzt tötest«, murmelte ich verdrossen, »haben die Viecher da draußen ein Ziel weniger.«
   Das Grinsen, das kurz über ihre Lippen huschte, ließ mich ebenfalls lächeln.
   Dann sprangen die Tore regelrecht auf, und Wärme, Licht und ohrenbetäubender Lärm brandete zu uns herein.
   Blinzelnd trat ich hinaus ins Freie. Die Arena war nicht nur so riesig, wie ich vermutet hatte, sie war sogar noch größer: die hohe Wand am anderen Ende des Rings war mindestens dreihundert Schritt entfernt. Der für Orgrimmar typisch sandige Boden lag zu unseren Füßen, mit dunklen Flecken vermengt, die von alten Opfern und Kämpfen zeugten. Und über uns grölten und jubelten unzählige Orks und Trolle im Blutrausch.
   Als wir die ersten Schritte in die Arena getan hatten, schlug das Tor hinter uns mit einem lauten Knall zu. Ein Blick über die Schulter offenbarte zwei dicke Taue, die an den Toren angebracht waren und mit deren Hilfe man sie aufgezogen hatte; an zwei weiteren Tauen bandelte ein fetter Balken, so dick wie mein Rumpf. Vermutlich waren gerade einige weitere Orks mit einem ähnlich dicken Balken in die Waffenkammer gestürmt und hatten ihn in die Halterungen eingelegt, die auch von innen angebracht waren.
   An’duna stand unschlüssig und mit erhobenen Waffen neben mir. Ihr Blick huschte in jeden Winkel der Arena, doch noch war nirgendswo etwas von den Bestien zu sehen, die uns in der Luft zerreißen sollten. Dafür wurde das Grölen lauter, als direkt gegenüber von uns ein sehr ähnliches Flügeltor aufgerissen wurde und zwei Gestalten daraus hervor traten. Einen davon erkannte ich ziemlich schnell wieder: der Zwerg, mit dem ich auf dem Luftschiff gereist war, hatte sich einen kompletten Schuppenpanzer mitsamt Helm, Arm- und Beinschienen übergeworfen. In seinen Händen führte er eine zweihändige Axt, mit der er den Balken vermutlich hätte zerschmettern können, wenn ihm danach gewesen wäre. An seiner Seite trat ein ähnlich gerüsteter Mensch mit wehendem blondem Haar ins Licht der Arena; allerdings hatte er sich für ein zweihändiges Schwert entschieden.
   »Die Allianz scheint heute stärker vertreten zu sein als die Horde«, brüllte ich über die Menge hinweg An’duna zu. »Die Frage ist, ob die Allianz heute zueinander hält!«
   Ein gigantisches Horn, dessen früheren Besitzer ich nicht einmal in meinen Träumen begegnen mochte, wurde geblasen und übertönte mühelos den Lärm. Als es verklang, herrschte Ruhe in den Reihen.
   Urgrak war auf dem Podest, das gleich hinter dem Horn stand, für jeden Ork und Troll gut zu sehen. Seine Rüstung glänzte in der gleisenden Sonne, und seine Mähne wehte majestätisch in dem Wind, der ihn umfing. In der Zunge der Orks begann er, eine Rede zu halten, die immer wieder von Jubelrufen und zustimmendem Gegröle unterbrochen wurde.
   »Er kündigt uns an«, brummte Gregor verdrossen. »Uns als gescheiterten und in Undercity gesuchten Priester des Lichts, der hier seiner gerechten Strafe zuteilwerden soll. Und das Spitzohr als Spitzohr.«
   »Sie werden sich wundern, wenn wir anfangen, Schattenblitze um uns zu schmeißen.«
   »Der Zwerg soll eine Chance erhalten, sich tapfer im Kampf zu beweisen, ebenso wie die Elfe. Der Mensch ist ein Kriegsgefangener, den sie bei einem Scharmützel in den Steppen aufgegriffen haben. Seine Tapferkeit war so überragend, dass sie ihm eine zweite Chance geben wollen, sich seine Freiheit zu erkämpfen.«
   »Wie edel von ihnen. Ich wusste nicht, dass du so gut ihre Sprache sprichst.«
   »Es ist nicht sonderlich schwer, sie zu verstehen. Und mein Aufenthalt in Orgrimmar damals war lang.«
   »Wie lang genau?«
   »Zwei Jahre.«
   »Das ist wirklich lang.«
   Das Horn wurde erneut geblasen. Doch selbst dieser Ton, der einem beinahe das Trommelfell platzen ließ, wurde vom Knirschen und Knarren zweier mächtiger, mit Eisen und Stahl verstärkten Tore übertönt, die langsam und zäh, unter dem Rattern und Ächzen unzähliger Ketten, aufgetan wurden.
   Noch ehe sie weit genug offen waren, prallte bereits eine Kodo-Bestie vor Wut schnaubend dagegen, nur um dann ein paar Schritte zurück in die Dunkelheit und Anlauf zu nehmen. Beim zweiten Versuch quetschte es sich unter dem wehleidigem Quietschen des Metallpanzers, den es trug, durch die Öffnung und starrte dann aus kleinen, mordlüsternen Augen zuerst uns und dann den Menschen und den Zwerg an.
   Es war ein furchterregendes Tier. Kodo-Bestien waren mit ihren vier massigen Füßen, dem noch viel massigeren Körper und dem Horn auf ihrer platten Schnauze schon beeindruckend genug. Sie waren eine Tonne Fleisch, die nichts aufzuhalten vermochte, wenn sie erst einmal in Bewegung kamen. Wenn man das ganze Ungetüm allerdings auch noch in Metall kleidete, bekam es eine ganz neue angsterregende Bedeutung.
   Hinter dem Biest regte sich allerdings etwas. Aus der Dunkelheit der sich öffnenden Kammer schossen vier Schlangen hervor, so groß wie ich selbst. Ihre grünen Schuppen schimmerten im Licht, und von den Rängen aus mussten sie wunderschön aussehen. Alles, was ich sah, waren die riesigen Giftzähne, die sie entblößten, als sie sich zu ihrer vollen Größe aufrichteten und uns anfauchten.
   »Bleib hinter mir«, schrie ich An’duna zu, als das erste der Wesen auf uns zu schlängelte und anfing, uns mit wachsamen Augen zu umkreisen. Eine zweite Schlange gesellte sich dazu, wogegen die Kodo-Bestie ein paar Mal mit seinen Hufen scharrte und dann mit einem wahnsinnigen Gebrüll auf die beiden verbliebenen Kämpfer zustürmte.
   An’duna und ich standen Rücken an Rücken, während wir die Schlangen beobachteten. Ich hielt meinen Speer bereit, um ihn sofort in eines der Biester zu stecken, sobald sie auch nur nahe genug heran waren. Sie richteten sich immer wieder auf und zuckten, unter dem Anfeuern der Menge, mit ihren entblößten Zähnen nach vorne, nur um leere Luft zu erhaschen.
   Dann stieß mir die Elfe plötzlich in den Rücken, stark genug, um mich unversehens nach vorne stolpern zu lassen. Als hätte das verfluchte Biest nur darauf gewartet, schoss es nach vorne, biss zu –
   Meine Beine erstarrten. Wie eine Statue, die jemand aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht hatte, fiel ich um, den Speer nach vorne gestreckt. Das furchterregende, siegessichere Zischen erstarb von einem Moment auf den anderen, als die Reißzähne nur einen Fingerbreit an meinem Kopf vorbei zischten und sich die stählerne Spitze meiner Waffe in den aufgerichteten Körper bohrte. Gleichzeitig waren meine Beine wieder von ihrer plötzlichen Lähmung befreit, und ich sprang so schnell auf wie wohl noch nie, weder in meinem ersten noch in meinem zweiten Leben. »Was, bei -«
   Als ich mich umdrehte, wurde ich Zeuge eines wundersamen Schauspiels: An’duna tanzte regelrecht um die Schlange herum, und die Schlange tat es ihr gleich. Sie ließen sich nicht aus den Augen, zuckten beide immer wieder nach vorne, versuchten, den Gegner zu überraschen. Dann, als sie Schlange des Wartens überdrüssig wurde, machte sie einen Satz nach vorne, in dem Versuch, ihre Zähne tief in die Brust der Elfe zu treiben.
   An’duna wich der Attacke fast schon spielerisch mit einer Schritt zur Seite aus. Einer ihrer Dolche versenkte sich so schnell in den Kopf des Tiers, dass ich gar nicht sah, wie sie zuschlug; der andere zog sich einmal über den Hals der Schlange und schlitzte ihn über die gesamte Breite auf.
   Mit einem letzten Tritt und einem zufriedenen Lächeln sandte sie ihren Widersacher in den Tod, nur um endlich des Rumpeln gewahr zu werden, das sich unaufhaltsam auf sie zubewegte. Als sie aufsah, war die wildgewordene Kodo-Bestie so nahe, dass sie vermutlich die einzelnen Metallplättchen der Rüstung erkennen konnte.
   Dann wurde sie von mir umgerissen. Wir schlitterten über den sandigen Boden, wobei ich spürte, wie sich die Haut an den ungeschützten Stellen meines Körpers vom Fleisch abrieb, und eine der mächtigen Hufen stampfte knapp an meinem Kopf vorbei. Noch ehe sie etwas sagen konnte, war ich schon wieder auf den Beinen, riss die Schurkin in die Höhe und zog sie mit mir in die Mitte der Arena.
   »Wofür hast du das getan?!«, brüllte Gregor mich wutschnaubend an, aber ich ignorierte ihn. Dafür wurde ich fast umgerissen, als An’duna einfach stehen blieb, aber dabei meine Hand nicht aus ihrer entließ. »Was, bei allen Dämonen -«
   »Lenk das Vieh ab!«, schrie sie mich an, wobei sie hinter mich trat.
   Mein Blick fiel auf das Vieh, das bereits wieder mit seinen Hufen scharrte. Irgendwo hinter ihm konnte ich die beiden anderen Krieger ausmachen, die sich noch immer mit den Schlangen auseinander setzten. Eine von ihnen schien sich in das plattenbewehrte Bein des Menschen verbissen zu haben, der wie wild auf das Tier einhackte; der Zwerg spaltete in eben diesem Moment seinen Widersacher mit einem mächtigen Hieb in zwei Teile.
   »Ich hoffe, du weißt, was du tust!«, schrie ich zurück. Dann setzte ich ein kurzes Stoßgebet an das Licht ab – immerhin hatte ich schon so viele verrückte Dinge erlebt, dass irgendetwas über mich wachen musste – zog mein Schwert und ging mit erhobener Klinge auf die Bestie zu. Sie beobachtete mich dabei aus ihren kleinen Augen, scharrte noch mehr mit den Hufen, schien für einen Moment zu überlegen und tat dann das, was es am besten konnte: es stürmte mit blindem Hass und Wut auf mich zu.
   Mit einer gewagten Rolle schaffte ich es, ihm aus dem Weg zu springen, aber mit einer für dieses massige Wesen verblüffenden Gewandtheit drehte es bei und stürmte bereits wieder auf mich zu, als ich wieder Zeuge eines verblüffenden Kunststücks wurde. Wie aus dem Nichts tauchte An’duna neben dem Vieh auf. Gerade, als es an ihr vorbei rumpelte, bekam sie das Horn zu fassen und wurde mitgerissen. Für einige Momente sah es so aus, als würde sie unter die mächtigen Beine der Kodo-Bestie geraten und zertrampelt werden; dann zog sie sich hoch genug, um dem Wesen direkt in die Augen zu starren, und einen Augenblick später bohrte sich ihr verbliebener Dolch in den vermutlich einzigen ungeschützten Fleck der Kreatur.
   Das animalische, schmerzerfüllte Brüllen des Wesens zog mein Herz zusammen. Es war ein Todesschrei, und ich würde mich niemals an diese gewöhnen. Gregor hingegen gab insgeheim zu, dass er die Darbietung der Elfe für durchaus professionell hielt. Sie zog sich auf das sterbende Tier hoch, balancierte irgendwie durch den höllischen Ritt und sprang genau in dem Moment vom Rücken der Bestie ab, als sie mit voller Wucht in die Mauer krachte und dort tot zusammensackte.
   Mit offenem Mund stapfte ich zu der Frau hinüber, die sich gerade das jetzt wilde und wirr in ihrem Gesicht hängende Haar hinter die Ohren strich, und fragte sie über das nicht enden wollende Grölen der Zuschauer hinweg: »Und _ich_ soll verrückt sein?«
   Sie lächelte mich verschmitzt an, als hätte sie eben nur einen kleinen Tanz aufgeführt. Dann schaute sie sich neugierig um, als die Menge allmählich ruhiger wurde. Urgrak hatte wieder seinen Platz auf der Empore eingenommen und brüllte seine Worte in die Arena.
   »Ehrenvoller Zweikampf«, stöhnte Gregor. »Nur einer verlässt die Arena.«
   Wir reagierten gleichzeitig: Ich, weil ich inzwischen wusste, dass ich ihr nicht trauen konnte, und Gregor, weil seine Reflexe zu gut geschult waren, als dass er es nicht hätte vorhersehen können. Unser Dolch blockte die Klinge, die An’duna gerade in unserem Rücken versenken wollte, und wir sprangen einen Schritt zurück, um sie finster anzulächeln. »So schnell also liegt unsere Allianz in Brüchen?«
   »Ich bin überrascht, dass du mir vorhin deinen Rücken zugewandt hast. Ich hatte erwartet, die Schlange würde dich erledigen.«
   »Ich habe heute bereits eine Schlange erledigt. Wer sagt, dass ich nicht noch eine zweite töten kann?«
   Sie zwinkerte mir zu. Dann trat sie mir eine Ladung Sand ins Gesicht. Das nächste, das ich spürte, war der stechende und brutale Schmerz der Dolchklinge, die sich durch meine Lederrüstung bohrte und irgendwo in meine Brust eintrat. Ich grunzte und schlug als Antwort mit meinem Schwert einfach blind nach vorne. Der Schrei ließ mich wissen, dass ich die Elfe zumindest getroffen hatte, und ein Ruck ging durch meinen Körper, dem ich gerade nichts zuordnen konnte, aber ich musste ein paar Mal blinzeln, bis ich wieder etwas erkannte.
   Zu meiner Überraschung stand An’duna ein wenig abseits von mir und betrachtete die klaffende Wunde, die ich ihrem Bein zugefügt hatte. Ihre Hände waren leer, ihre Miene eine Mischung aus Zorn und Ohnmacht. Als ich an mir hinunter schaute, erkannte ich den Griff des Dolchs, der bis zum Heft in mir steckte. Versuchsweise zog ich daran, aber er saß fest. Irgendwie hatte sich die Klinge in meinen Rippen verhakt und weigerte sich, wieder herauszukommen.
   »Interessant, nicht wahr, An’duna -«
   Was ich sah, ließ mich verstummen und stattdessen zu rennen beginnen. Die Elfe bäumte sich zu ihrer vollen Größe auf, starrte mich mit einem leeren Blick an und machte keine Anstalten, meiner Klinge ausweichen zu wollen. Es sah fast so aus, als hätte sie sich ihrem Schicksal ergeben.
   Hinter ihr hob der Zwerg gerade seine Axt, um sie ihr mit voller Wucht in den Rücken zu schlagen.
   Gregor brüllte mich an, dass ich gefälligst nicht so rennen sollte, und was, beim unheiligen Bogen Sylvana Windrunners, ich eigentlich vorhatte.
   Mein Arm mit dem Dolch in der Hand hob sich, schnalzte nach vorne und entließ die Klinge. Sie trudelte mehr, als dass sie flog, durch die Luft, verfehlte An’duna um Haaresbreite und erwischte den Zwerg mit dem Knauf und einem hellen Klang an seinem Helm.
   Dann war ich direkt bei der Elfe angekommen. Ohne zu überlegen, stieß ich sie zur Seite.
   Die Streitaxt kam auf mich zugeflogen. Ich hatte ihren Besitzer getroffen und dadurch ihre Bahn ein wenig abgelenkt, aber bei weitem nicht genug, um zu verfehlen. Ich sah, wie der Axtkopf, an dem noch immer Blut und Gift der Schlangen klebte, auf mein Gesicht zukam, während ich, die Schurkin in den Armen, zu Boden ging. Ich versuchte noch verzweifelt, meinen Kopf im Fallen zur Seite zu drehen, aber sowohl Gregor als auch ich wussten schon jetzt, dass es nichts mehr nutzen würde. Unsere Bahnen würden sich kreuzen, und es gab nichts, um das zu verhindern.
   Dann wurde alles schwarz.


----------



## Al Fifino (26. Juni 2014)

*Kapitel 27 &#8211; Verdorben und verflucht*

Wie ein Verrückter schreiend riss ich die Augen auf.
   Dann verstummte ich abrupt. Die Arena war verschwunden, ebenso wie An&#8217;duna oder der Zwerg. Nach einem weiteren Augenblick merkte ich auch, dass ich weder die Orks noch die Schlangen, weder das Schnaufen der sterbenden Kodo-Bestie noch das wütende Kriegsgebrüll des kleinen Kriegers hören konnte.
   Die Welt schien ihre Farbe verloren zu haben. Kleine, gedungene Bäume, wie man sie wohl in Steppen vermuten würde, standen vereinzelt in der Gegend herum, doch ihre Rinde war von einem bleichen Grau, die Blätter von einem etwas helleren. Als würde man durch Nebelbänke waten und nichts anderes als die gräulichen Wolken sehen; aber ich sah alles um mich herum glasklar.
   Als ich mich umdrehte, verlor ich endgültig meine Sprache. Eine Frau stand mir gegenüber; sie schwebte über dem Boden, und ihre Füße hingen locker nach unten. Zwei riesige Schwingen schienen direkt aus ihrem Rücken herauszuwachsen und schlugen immer wieder, damit sie nicht die Erde berühren musste. Bis auf ein weißes Tuch, welches um ihren Körper geschlungen war und gerade das Nötigste bedeckte, war sie nackt; von ihrem Gesicht war jedoch aufgrund einer ebenso weißen Kapuze fast nichts zu erkennen.
   Hinter ihr erhoben sich Gräber. Es waren zu viele, um sie zählen zu können. Sie schienen sich bis an den Horizont und noch darüber hinaus zu erstrecken, und wenn ich mich nicht irrte, glaubte ich, dort am Ende der Welt einen kleinen Lichtpunkt ausfindig machen zu können.
   »Ich bin gestorben«, murmelte ich leise und schaute dabei den Engel an, in der Hoffnung, eine Bestätigung zu finden. Doch ihre schmalen Lippen blieben genauso regungslos wie vorher.
   »Das heißt, ich&#8230; werde vom Licht aufgenommen?«
   Noch immer zeigte sich keine Regung auf ihrem Gesicht.
   Dann schüttelte sie leicht den Kopf.
   Ich blinzelte ein paar Mal mit einem dümmlichen Lächeln. »Aber ich bin vom Licht gesegnet. Wenn ich tot bin, dann -«
   Mein Lächeln erfror, als sie wieder ihren Kopf schüttelte.
   »Ich bin gesegnet!«, rief ich zornig und zugleich verzweifelt. »Ich bin &#8211; war ein Priester des Lichts! Ich -«
   Das Knacken eines Astes konnte in einem Wald gut unbemerkt bleiben. Trat es jedoch in einer Welt auf, die vollkommen still war, so schien das Geräusch noch über Meilen hinweg hörbar zu sein.
   Als ich herumwirbelte, traute ich meinen Augen nicht. Es war sie. Meine Liebe. Meine störrische, stumme Bogenschützin, die mir damals, als ich sie zum ersten Mal traf, einen Pfeil ins Herz gejagt hatte.
   Sie lächelte mich fast schon schüchtern an. Sie trug das Kleid, mit dem ich sie begraben hatte. Sie war so schön wie in meinen Erinnerungen, oder vielleicht sogar noch schöner.
   Die erste Träne stieg in meine Augen, und wurde gleich darauf von weiteren verfolgt. Ich schluchzte leise, als ich meine Hand nach ihr ausstreckte, und sie die ihre&#8230;
   Bis ich verharrte. Alarmglocken schrillten in meinem Kopf, und alle Gedanken in mir schrien mich an, dass etwas nicht stimmte. Verwirrt rieb ich mir mit einer Hand die Augen, um die Tränen des Glücks loszuwerden.
   Das Kleid war blutrot. Ihr Haar hatte den rötlichen Schimmer, den ich so sehr an ihr liebte. Ihre nussbraunen Augen schauten liebevoll in die meinen. In ihren rosigen Wangen formten sich kleine Falten, als sie lächelte.
   »Du&#8230; du bist&#8230;«
   Ihre Finger streiften fast die meinen, als ich sie zurückzog und zu einer Faust ballte. Ich atmete schwer, als wäre ich gerade von Lordaeron hinüber zu den eisigen Zinnen Ironforges gerannt, ohne je Rast und Pause zu machen. Ich schluckte schwer, und neue Tränen stiegen in mir auf und flossen in meinen ungepflegten, bleichen Bart hinein.
   »Du bist tot, Leah.«
   Ihr Lächeln erstarb. Und mit dem Lächeln erstarb auch das Schimmern ihres Haars, welches mit einem Mal kurz und schwarz war. Ihre braunen Augen wurden zu hell leuchtenden Punkten, welche ihre gesamten Augenhöhlen ausfüllten. Ihre rosigen Wangen wurden violett und von seltsamen Mustern gezeichnet. Das Kleid verschwand, ersetzt durch eine freizügige, aus schwarzem Leder gefertigten Rüstung und einen ebenfalls schwarzen Slip. Die zwei langen Beine endeten in Hufen. Ledrige Schwingen entfalteten sich, und Hörner schienen aus ihrer Stirn zu wachsen.
   Ich musste nicht überlegen, um zu wissen, was vor mir stand. Selbst jetzt, nach dieser plötzlichen und unwirklichen Veränderung, behielt die Succubus einen unheimlichen Reiz, der mich aufforderte, mich ihr voll und ganz hinzugeben und ihr jeden Wunsch von den Lippen abzulesen.
   Sogar ihre Stimme klang wie süßer Honig, der mir die Kehle hinunter rann. »Du also auch.«
   »Was willst du von mir?!«, warf ich ihr heiser entgegen und ging dabei einen Schritt zurück. »Wo bin ich?!«
   »Im Schatten. Du bist weder tot noch lebendig.« Sie lachte leise und entzückt. Es war wie ein heller Glockenklang in meinen Ohren, wie himmlische Musik, die über mich brauste, und zugleich das Versprechen unendlicher Schmerzen.
   »Das Licht -«
   »Oh, das Licht! Wie amüsant&#8230; aber nicht anders zu erwarten, von einem Priester.« Ihre Beine zogen meinen Blick auf sich, als sie langsam und geschmeidig auf mich zukam. Erst nach einigen Sekunden gelang es mir, mich von dem Anblick loszureißen, und selbst dann zuckten meine Augen nervös in dem Bestreben und Verlangen, ihren Körper eingehend zu studieren. »Was willst du von mir?!«, schrie ich erneut.
   »Deine Seele«, hauchte sie, vielleicht einen Schritt von mir entfernt. Ich spürte ihren warmen Atem auf meiner Haut, als wäre er das erste Sonnenlicht in einer dunklen Welt; ich konnte sie riechen, süß und betörend wie eine sagenumwobene Rose in einem verlassen, von Dornen überwucherten Garten. Meine Beine gefroren, mein Mund öffnete sich leicht, ohne etwas sagen zu können, und in meinen Fingern juckte es, sie wenigstens ein einziges Mal anzufassen.
   Voller Verzweiflung schloss ich meine Augen, presste meine Hände zu Fäusten geballt an meine Brust und fing an, ein Gebet zu sprechen, das ich beinahe schon vergessen hatte.
   »Das heilige Licht gab mir Kraft, und es schenkte mir ein neues Leben. Es brachte Licht in mein dunkles Herz, Freude in mein tristes Leben, Liebe in meine traurige Einsamkeit.«
   »Kein Licht in dieser Welt«, zischte die Succubus direkt neben meinem Ohr, und ich zuckte erschrocken zusammen. Meine Augen schlossen sich so fest, dass ich anfing, viele kleine Sterne in der Finsternis zu sehen.
   »Das heilige Licht gab mir Bestimmung, es gab mir Ziel, es gab mir Zweck«, intonierte ich lauter. Meine anfangs zittrige Stimme wurde fester, je mehr ich mich der Worte entsann, die in einem anderen Leben einmal jeden Morgen von mir gesprochen worden waren.
   »Deine Seele gehört mir«, schnurrte die Dämonin, jetzt an meinem anderen Ohr. »Sie wurde mir versprochen, und ich werde sie mir holen.«
   »Das heilige Licht führt mich, es leitet mich, es schützt mich, es behütet mich. Das heilige Licht ist nur eine kleine Kerze, doch in mir ist es ein großes Feuer.«
   »Grau und weis«, lachte die Succubus in meinem Rücken, und ihr Atem strich über meinen Nacken. »Das ist deine Welt. Und aus ihr wirst du nie entfliehen. Du gehörst mir.«
   »Das heilige Licht gehört mir«, schmetterte ich voll Inbrunst. »Und ich, Itheron, gehöre dem heiligen Licht!«
   Stille senkte sich über uns wie ein schweres, schwarzes Todestuch. Ich hörte die Schritte der Dämonin, wie sie mich umkreiste, kicherte, mich verspottete. Aber tief in mir spürte ich, wie sich eine kleine Kerze entzündete.
   Als ich meine Augen wieder öffnete, hatte sich nichts verändert. Noch immer war die Welt eine Mischung aus tristem Grau; noch immer stolzierte die Succubus um mich herum und behielt mich hungrig wie ein Wolf im Auge. Und der Engel schwebte ein paar Schritt weiter hinter ihr, mit regungsloser Miene und verhüllten Antlitz.
   »Wenn ich dir gehöre«, erwiderte ich schleppend, »warum nimmst du mich dann nicht?«
   Sie zögerte nur für einen winzig kleinen Moment; ein Lidschlag lang schien sie sich ihrer Sache nicht mehr ganz so sicher zu sein wie vorher. Dann war der Augenblick verrauscht, und sie huschte wieder um mich herum wie eine Wildkatze.
   »Ich wurde dir versprochen, sagtest du? Von wem? Nicht von mir.«
   Ich glaubte zu erkennen, wie sich Wut und Zorn auf ihren Zügen bildete. Ich traute mich sogar, ein schmales Lächeln aufzusetzen, als ich hinzufügte: »Du hast ebenso wenig Macht über mich wie ich über diese Welt. Es ist deine Welt, und doch kannst du mich nicht ergreifen.«
   Als sie vor mir stehen blieb, schrie sie mich wütend an, und ihre spitzen Zähne waren gut zu erkennen. »Du bist verflucht, du törichter Narr! Deine Seele gehört mir, ob es dir passt oder nicht!«
   Zögerlich ließ ich meine Arme, die ich schützend vor meinen Kopf gehalten hatte, wieder sinken. »Aber ich muss sie freiwillig aufgeben? Ich muss freiwillig mit dir gehen, denn es war nicht mein Versprechen. Wer gab es dir? Direflesh?«
   Der Name entlockte ihr einen weiteren, mit Zorn gefüllten Schrei, bis sie mit ihren spitzen Fingernägeln nach mir klaute und doch nur die Luft vor mir zerschnitt.
   »Was hast du mit ihm zu schaffen? Hast du ihm geholfen, mich zurück zu holen? Ich weiß, wer ich war, und ich weiß, dass ich gestorben war, und dass ich hier schon einmal gewesen bin&#8230; und du hast ihm geholfen.«
   »Mein Blut, für deine Seele!«, fauchte sie mich voller Hass an, wobei sie mir so nahe kam, dass sich unsere Nasenspitzen fast berührten. »Das war der Handel. Ich bin betrogen! Betrogen von einem wandelnden Leichnam!«
   »Welcher nicht mehr ist«, antwortete ich mit einer Spur von Zufriedenheit. »Sein zweites Leben ist ausgelöscht, von mir persönlich.«
   Das schien sie tatsächlich zu besänftigen. Sie hörte auf, um mich herum zu hetzen, blieb stattdessen in einer lässigen und aufreizenden Pose vor mir stehen und murmelte: »Tatsächlich? Seine Seele wird nicht hierher finden, nicht nach dem, was er getan hat. Aber es bleibt dabei: Deine Seele gehört mir, und dein Licht gibt es nicht.«
   Ich zuckte betont unberührt mit den Schultern. Mir konnte nichts geschehen, und dieses Wissen gab mir den Mut des Wahnsinnigen. »Das Licht ist eine Religion, die auf Gefühle aufbaut, auf Erfahrungen, auf Wissen. Nicht auf eine Gottheit. Das Licht ist in mir, und wohin ich auch gehe, ich werde es mit mir tragen.«
    »Gesprochen wie ein feiner Fanatiker«, spottete die Dämonin. »Du erinnerst dich an dein Leben? Dann erinnerst du dich sicherlich auch an das, was du mit all diesen armen Menschen getan hast, die nur einmal falsch husteten?«
   Für einen Moment schaute ich sie verwirrt an, bis grausiges Unbehagen zusammen mit noch grausigeren Erinnerungen in mir aufstiegen, an die ich nie wieder hatte denken wollen. Das Flehen nach Erbarmen, die erstickten Schreie der Opfer, die in den Flammen starben; der beißende Geruch von verkohltem Fleisch fing an, mir in die Nase zu steigen und mein ganzes Denken zu umhüllen. Flammen verhüllten meine Sicht, füllten sie mit grellem, orangenen Feuer aus, und mit hilflos erhobenen Armen, die schließlich von ihnen verschluckt wurden&#8230;
   »Oh, du erinnerst dich«, schnurrte die Succubus und lächelte dabei so grausam, wie es nur der Tod vermochte. »All diese Menschen, die vielleicht die Seuche in sich trugen, oder vielleicht auch nicht. Soll ich dir etwas sagen, Itheron? Wenn du nicht gewollt hättest, wäre deine Seele hier geblieben. Nichts vermag eine Seele zurück in das Reich der Lebenden zu reißen außer die stärkste Magie, und selbst dann nur mit dem Willen der Seele selbst. Und jetzt bist du wieder hier, bei mir&#8230;«
   »Nein«, krächzte ich und tat einen weiteren Schritt zurück. »Ich muss Gregor beistehen! Ich muss die Elfe retten! Ich &#8211; ich kann nicht tot sein! Ich bin nicht tot!«
   »Oh, du bist nicht tot«, kicherte sie leise. »Ich weiß nicht, was du bist, aber deine Seele ist gespalten. Etwas, das ich noch niemals gesehen habe&#8230; du bist nur ein Schatten deiner selbst. Der Rest ist dort, wo du gerade herkamst, und wird dort für immer bleiben. Du hast keine Macht hier. Du hast keinen Schutz. Du wirst schwächer werden, Stunde für Stunde, und wirst immer an das Schrecklichste denken, das du in deinem lausigen Leben getan hast, und irgendwann, wenn du schwach bist&#8230; ich kann warten. Ich warte schon so lange auf deine Seele. Ich gebe mich auch mit der Hälfte zufrieden.«
   »Nein, nein, nein!« Ich presste mir meine Hände auf die Ohren, schloss wieder meine Augen und suchte nach dem Licht in mir.
   Es war erloschen.
   »Gregor!«, stieß ich plötzlich aus. »Meine Seele gespalten, und er &#8211; die Verschmelzung!«, rief ich voller Entsetzen. »Das muss es sein! Unsere Seelen sind verschmolzen, nur dieses Mal &#8211;«
   Ohne ein weiteres Wort umrundete ich die Dämonin und konfrontierte mit dem Mut der Verzweiflung den Engel, die dann auch ihren Kopf senkte, als ich sie anbrüllte. »Ich muss zurück! Er wird wahnsinnig werden vor Zorn und Wut! Er &#8211;«
   »Gib dir keine Mühe, mein kleiner Itheron!«, gurrte die Succubus mir ins Ohr. »Du willst vielleicht zurück, aber es braucht Magie, um dich zurück zu holen. Starke Magie. Mach dir keine Hoffnungen. Je früher du dein Schicksal akzeptierst, desto -«
   »Schweig, du Miststück!«, schnauzte ich sie voller Hass an. »Gregor war ebenso hier, nicht wahr? Hast du versucht, auch ihn zu verführen?« Ihre Worte fielen mir wieder ein, als ich ihre Hand ausgeschlagen hatte, und meine Miene verfinsterte sich noch weiter. »Oh, das hast du. Und jetzt willst du mich mit meiner Schuld in die Verzweiflung und dir in die Hände treiben?«
   Sie lächelte noch immer, aber es war bei weitem nicht mehr so breit und selbstsicher wie vorher. Ich wandte mich ihr voll zu und begann, auf sie zuzugehen, und mit jedem Schritt schien sie kleiner zu werden und ich an Größe zu gewinnen. »Ja, ich habe schreckliche Dinge getan. Ich habe jene geschlachtet, die ich schwor zu verteidigen, in einem wahnsinnigen Versuch, das Unausweichliche aufzuhalten. Ich war nicht besser als Arthas selbst, verflucht sei sein Name! Jener Mann, den ich als König auf dem Thron sehen wollte, verriet unsere Stadt, unser Land, unsere Lieben, und sich selbst! Und ich tat genau dasselbe wie er, und ich bezahlte dafür durch meine eigene Hand!
   »Und jetzt? Jetzt, wo ich eine zweite Chance erhalten habe, Gutes zu tun? Jetzt, wo ich einer verdammten Seele helfen kann, ihre Schuld zurückzulassen und mit sich selbst im Frieden heimzukehren? Jetzt willst du mich hier halten und mich nicht dem Licht folgen lassen?!«
   Meine Hand schoss nach vorne und packte sie an einem ihrer Hörner. Sie schrie voller Entsetzen auf, als ich sie brutal umriss und mit meinem Knie in ihrem Rücken zu Boden drückte. »Was &#8211; wieso kannst du -«
   »Ich war ein guter Mann und wurde zu einem schrecklichen Monster«, zischte ich ihr ins Ohr, wie sie es vorher bei mir getan hatte. »Ich habe es nicht verdient, Erlösung zu erlangen. Aber wenn ich auch nur einer anderen Seele diese versprechen kann, dann ist das genug.«
   Ich stieß ihr Horn noch einmal nach unten, so dass sie mit ihrer Nase hart auf dem Boden aufkam und stöhnend liegen blieb, bevor ich voll kalter Wut aufstand und mich wieder an den Engel wandte. »Willst du einen weiteren Verdammten in deiner Welt?!«, brüllte ich sie an. »Oder willst du mir die Chance geben, Schlechtes wieder zu richten und Vergangenes zu büßen?«
   Verärgert strich ich mir mein langes, lockiges Haar aus dem Gesicht, das der Wind gerade dorthin geblasen hatte. Dann verharrte ich mitten in der Bewegung. Wind war etwas, das ich hier nicht erwartet hatte. Tatsächlich schien er von Sekunde zu Sekunde stärker zu werden, an mir zu zerren und zu reißen und sowohl den Engel als auch die Dämonin vollkommen unbeeindruckt zu lassen. Aber wenn ich mich nicht vollkommen irrte, schien der Engel ein hauchfeines Lächeln auf den Lippen zu haben.
   Ich musste jetzt gegen eine Sturmböe ankämpfen, als ich mich umdrehte und zur Succubus stapfte, die noch immer halb am Boden lag und gerade dabei war, sich wieder aufzurappeln. Sie zuckte merklich zusammen, als ich meine Hand ausstreckte, schaute dann aber umso verwunderter drein, als sie merkte, dass ich ihr aufhelfen wollte.
   Der Wind war inzwischen so stark, dass ich meine gesamte Kraft aufbringen musste, um mich ihm entgegen zu stemmen. Er pfiff in meinen Ohren, schien mir die Kleider vom Leib fetzen und mich weiß das Licht wohin tragen zu wollen. Doch endlich ergriff die Dämonin meine dargebotene Hand, und fast mühelos zog ich sie nach oben. »Wie heißt du?«, brüllte ich gegen die wütenden Kräfte an, die mich umzingelten.
   »Jhornva«, antwortete sie verblüfft. Sie schien keinen Kratzer von meiner Attacke davongetragen zu haben. »Aber -«
   »Wir werden uns wiedersehen, Jhornva! Schneller, als dir lieb ist!«
   Mit diesen Worten gab ich meinen Widerstand auf. Ich wurde von den Füßen und aus der Klaue der Succubus gerissen, um mich über eine triste, graue Welt fliegend wiederzufinden, die immer kleiner wurde und immer weiter in einer alles verschluckenden Dunkelheit versank.

   Das erste, das ich hörte, war mein Schrei.
   Das zweite, das ich hörte, war der Schrei von der Person, die neben mir lag und jetzt genauso kerzengerade in dem Bett saß wie ich.
   Das dritte, das ich hörte, war Gregor, der meinen Schrei rüde mit einem laut gebrüllten »Was bei den Titten der verdammten Banshee-Königin &#8211; Dareth? DARETH!« unterbrach und dann unkontrolliert das Lachen anfing. Außerdem spürte ich, wie sich ein unendlicher Verlust sowohl in meiner als auch in seiner Seele breitmachte.
   »Gregor«, hauchte ich leise und voller Glückseligkeit. »Ich&#8230; ich war im Schatten -«
   »Ich weiß, du verdammter Hurenbock! Wir waren wieder eins, und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass alles endlich seine Bestimmung hatte, und -«
   »Dareth?«
   Als ich zur Seite blickte, erkannte ich An&#8217;duna, welche die Decke bis zu ihrer Brust hoch gezogen hatte und mich mit einer Mischung aus Freude und Schock anschaute; Freude scheinbar darüber, dass ich wieder zurückgekehrt war, und Schock vermutlich darüber, dass ihr Herz für einen Moment stehen geblieben war, als ich wie ein Verrückter zu kreischen angefangen hatte.
   Allerdings sah sie anders aus. Ihr Haar, das ihr gerade wirr ins Gesicht hing, war nicht blau, sondern grau; ihre Tätowierungen und ihre Haut hatten ihre Farben verloren. Ihre silbernen Augen waren nichts mehr als hell leuchtende Punkte.
   Ich zuckte erschrocken zusammen, schüttelte kurz den Kopf, schloss für einen Moment die Augen und schaute dann erneut hin. Doch noch immer war jegliche Farbe verbannt. Es war, als wäre ich wieder in der Schattenwelt, auch wenn ich genau wusste, dass ich sie verlassen hatte.
   »Du&#8230; siehst mich?«
   »Was soll das heißen?«, erwiderte ich hitzig und fuhr mir dabei über die Augen.
   Nur waren dort keine Augen mehr.
   »Dareth, die Axt&#8230;«, fing An&#8217;duna vorsichtig an.
   »Was?! Was ist mit der Axt?!« Panisch klaute ich nach dem, was über meinen Augen lag, tastete es entlang und fühlte die kleinen, runden Erhebungen, die in regelmäßigen Abständen daraus hervorschauten. Es fühlte sich an wie ein Lederband, straff um meinen Kopf gewickelt.
   Die Elfe ergriff meine Hände und hielt sie fest in den ihren. »Der Schnitt ging über dein ganzes Gesicht. Es sah aus, als würde&#8230; Licht aus deinen Augen fließen.« Sie schüttelte sich, als die wohl sehr unangenehme Erinnerung in ihr hervor kroch. »Der weißhaarige Ork meinte, dass er schon viele Untote damit gesehen hätte und&#8230;«
   Meine Augen wurden groß, auch wenn es niemand mehr sehen konnte. »Sie haben mir ein verdammtes Lederband um den Kopf gewickelt und es festgenagelt?!«
   Sie nickte. Sie sah ernsthaft betroffen aus: ihre Ohren hatten sich ein wenig angelegt, ihr Blick suchte den meinen, der von nun an unauffindbar sein würde, und ihre Hände drückten noch immer die meinen, als fürchtete sie, ich könnte versuchen, das Band loszureißen, sobald sie losließ.
   Aber ich konnte sie sehen. Ich konnte den ganzen Raum sehen, in dem wir uns befanden, und sehr viel besser als vorher noch dazu. Ich sah zwar keine Farben mehr, aber selbst der dunkelste Winkel schien hell genug zu sein, um zu erkennen, was sich darin befand. Es war, als wäre die Nacht zum Tag geworden, nur eingefärbt in tristes, helleres und dunkleres Grau.
   Und An&#8217;duna wusste nichts davon.
   Ich starrte sie für eine Weile an, unsicher darüber, was ich als Nächstes tun sollte. Gregor teilte mir gerade mit, dass auch er nichts davon gewusst hatte, dass er gerade eben erst aus unserer Verschmelzung entkommen sei, aber ebenso wie ich nur noch die farblose Welt seine Heimat nennen konnte.
   Ich nickte zögerlich und, wie ein Nachgedanke, drückte ich meinerseits ein wenig ihre Hände. »Aber dir geht es gut.«
   Sie lächelte, sichtbar erleichtert darüber, dass ich scheinbar den Verlust meines Augenlichts so gut verkraftete, doch eine Spur Sorge blieb auf ihrem Gesicht und vor allem in ihren funkelnden Augen hängen.
   Dann schaffte ich es auch endlich, zwei und zwei zusammen zu zählen. Ein Satz, den ich niemals auf Darnassisch hatte sagen müssen und deshalb nie gelernt hatte, kam in der Gemeinsprache über meine Lippen. »An&#8217;duna&#8230; wir liegen im selben Bett.«
   »Nur ein Bett«, meinte sie mit einem adretten Schulterzucken und grinste dabei.
   Instinktiv rutschte ich ein wenig hin und her und bekam dabei mit, dass ich irgendeine Hose trug, die ich vorher noch nicht besessen hatte. Und sowohl mir als auch Gregor kam in den Sinn, was vor kurzer Zeit geschehen war. »Verzeih mir«, fing ich etwas lahm an, »aber das Letzte, woran ich mich erinnern kann, ist, dass du mich umbringen wolltest.«
   Jetzt war es an der Elfe, verdutzt dreinzuschauen. »Du hast mir das Leben gerettet, Dareth. Erneut.«
   »Habe ich das?«, fragte ich mit einer erhobenen Augenbraue. Irgendwo in mir konnte ich Gregor leise husten hören. »Gregor, willst du mir vielleicht etwas sagen?«
   »Nun, es gibt nicht viel zu erzählen«, murmelte er leise und ziemlich beschämt. Worüber genau &#8211; dass er tatsächlich eben jene gerettet hatte, die er eigentlich die ganze Zeit über tot sehen wollte, oder etwas anderes &#8211; konnte ich nicht bestimmen. »Nachdem wir plötzlich&#8230; Eins geworden waren, wusste ich instinktiv, wie ich ein Machtwort des Schilds wirken konnte&#8230; also habe ich es gewirkt. Es schmerzte nicht. Kein bisschen. Und ich war so wütend auf diesen vermaledeiten Zwerg, als er versuchte, mit seiner verdammten Axt unser Schild zu durchbrechen, dass ich einen Schattenblitz um unsere Hand gewirkt und sie ihm in seinen Wanst gesteckt habe.«
   Ein Bild formte sich vor meinem inneren Auge. Die Kraft eines Schattenblitzes war groß, aber die Rüstung, konstruiert wie eine metallene Büchse, mochte stärker gewesen sein. Wo jedoch eine gewisse Kraft war, suchte sie sich Wege nach außen&#8230;
   »Es war unschön«, bestätigte der Schurke und Hexenmeister meine Befürchtungen. »Und der verdammte Mensch lebte auch noch, auch wenn er sich recht schwer durch die Gegend schleppte. Er wollte unseren Kopf. Also habe ich einen weiteren Schattenblitz gewirkt und ihm an seinen Kopf geschmissen, aber ich habe ihn verfehlt und nur sein Ohr erwischt... Und als ich zu ihm hinüber ging, um ihm die Kehle durchzuschneiden, hat er sein verdammtes Schwert hochgerissen, und der Schild ist einfach in Tausend Teile zersprungen, und er hat es uns irgendwo in den Unterleib gesteckt. Aber ich hatte mich schon weit genug gebückt, und ich habe ihm einfach trotzdem die Kehle aufgeschlitzt, und dann einen Heilzauber gewirkt, nachdem ich sein Schwert wieder losgeworden war, und dann&#8230; bin ich umgefallen.«
   »Zu viele Zauber in zu kurzer Zeit«, brummte ich mit einem Nicken, als ich nach meinen magischen Kräften suchte und wehleidig seufzte. »Noch immer kein Tropfen Mana in unserem Körper.«
   »Und ich war noch immer so wütend. Ich war nicht ohnmächtig, und wenn ich es gekonnt hätte, hätte ich geschrien und jeden einzelnen Ork verflucht und umgebracht. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange das so ging. Und dann habe ich deine wütende Stimme gehört, irgendwo ganz tief in mir, die immer lauter wurde. Und den Rest kennst du.«
   »Nicht ganz«, antwortete ich mit einem Stirnrunzeln und schwang dabei die Beine aus dem Bett. »Es erklärt nicht, warum wir noch leben. Und auch nicht, wie wir hierher kommen.«
   Als ich aufstand, konnte ich das Rascheln von Stoff und gleich darauf eilige, durch die auf dem Boden verteilten Teppiche und Felle gedämpfte Schritte hören. 
   Dann stand An&#8217;duna splitternackt und sanft lächelnd vor mir. Sie strich sich noch das wirre Haar aus den Augen und hinter die Ohren, bevor sie vorsichtig nach meiner Hand griff. Ihr Anblick war so atemberaubend, dass sich mein Mund leicht öffnete, bis ich endlich daran dachte, wie dämlich und zugleich verdächtig das aussehen musste. Vorsichtig ging sie rückwärts vor mir her und führte mich zu einem Tisch und zwei langen Bänken, welche die Mitte des Raums einnahmen. »Die ganze Arena war still geworden, als du wie tot da lagst. Ich bin zu dir hinüber und habe nach deinem Herzschlag gesucht, deinem Atem, deinen Puls&#8230; nichts. Ich dachte, du wärst gegangen.
   »Und dann kam der weißhaarige Ork in die Arena. Er hat dich einmal angesehen und dann etwas gebrüllt, und ein paar andere Orks kamen und haben dich mitgenommen. Und mich hat er selbst gestützt.«
   Wir waren angekommen. Etwas theatralisch tastete ich mit meiner freien Hand nach einer Sitzgelegenheit und ließ mich auf der Bank nieder. Die Elfe setzte sich gleich neben mich.
   Mein Gemüt war immer finsterer geworden, je länger die Frau erzählt hatte. Urgrak, der verdammte Schweinehund. Wir befanden uns in einem ziemlich großen, ziemlich warmen Zimmer. Eine Kohlepfanne war in gleich neben dem Tisch aufgestellt worden, und ein letzter Rest Glut spendete vermutlich kaum mehr Licht. Das Bett, das nur wenige Schritte entfernt daneben stand, war groß und geräumig, mit einer weichen Matratze und einer wolligen, dennoch recht dünnen Decke. Sogar die Wände waren mit Teppichen und sogar einem Bild geschmückt. Soweit ich es erkennen konnte, war es ein für orkische Verhältnisse sehr edles Zimmer.
   »Man brachte uns hierher, und kurz darauf Essen und Trinken. Der weißhaarige Ork sagte, dass du dabei wärst, deine Kräfte neu zu sammeln, und ich schon bald wieder&#8230; dein Essen sein würde?« Sie lachte nervös. »Und er hat sich um mein Bein gekümmert. Es ist fast wieder heil.«
   Er half uns also, das weißhaarige Stinktier. Sowohl Gregor als auch ich fragten uns, was, beim Barte des Lichkönigs, er wohl dieses Mal ausheckte.
   »Und warum hast du mich nicht getötet?«, fragte ich die Elfe schließlich mit einer gewissen Neugier in der Stimme und bemüht darum, nur in die ungefähre Richtung ihres Gesichts zu schauen und nicht auf die Schönheit, die ihr Körper zu bieten hatte. »Und vor allem: warum schläfst du neben mir?«
   Dieses Mal waren es ihre Züge, die sich in dem schwachen Licht der Kohlen verfinsterten. In diesem Moment wollte ich auf keinem Fall auf ihrer schlechten Seite stehen. Mit den geschwungenen Tätowierungen und dem halb von der Dunkelheit verborgenen Gesicht sah sie fast aus wie eine uralte Rachegöttin. »Der Zwerg, vor dem du mich gerettet hast? Er hätte mich getötet, ohne zu zögern.«
   »Und du etwa nicht?«
   »Nein«, antwortete sie stolz und hob dabei ihr Kinn. »Ich hätte ihm und dem Menschen gesagt, dass wir kämpfen müssen, bis wir fallen. Niemals hätte ich einen von ihnen hinterrücks gemeuchelt.«
   »Du bist eine Attentäterin, nicht wahr?«, brummte Gregor mit einem belustigten Glucksen.
   »Ein Auftrag ist ein Auftrag«, entgegnete sie uns kühl. »Aber ich falle meinen Verbündeten nicht in den Rücken.«
   Ich hob eine Augenbraue dermaßen übertrieben, dass es sie zum Grinsen brachte. »Zumindest nicht jedem.«
   Ich schüttelte nur lächelnd den Kopf, seufzte dann und betastete kurz meine Augen. Und meine Beine hatten angefangen zu zittern, ein weiterer Effekt, den die vielen Zauber auf meinen Körper hatten. Zu gut erinnerte ich mich an die alte und verfallene Hütte in Tirisfal, in der ich Aritana ihren verdammten Hals gerettet hatte und danach einfach umgefallen war.
   »Und du teilst das Bett mit mir, weil&#8230;?«
   »Du stinkst gar nicht so schlimm, wie du vielleicht denkst«, meinte sie lapidar. »Und ich ziehe ein Bett mit einem Untoten, der mir das Leben rettet, obwohl es ihm seines fast kostet, dem Boden vor.«
   »Woher soll ich wissen, dass du mir nicht wieder etwas vorspielst?«
   Sie beugte sich zu mir hinüber und hauchte mir ins Ohr: »Gar nicht. Macht es das nicht viel spannender?«
   Dann zeigte sie mir das dreckigste Grinsen, das ich jemals auf dem Gesicht einer Frau zu sehen bekommen hatte. Tatsächlich fühlte ich mich auf eine wundersame Weise erregt und angeekelt zugleich. »Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dir deine Statur bei manchem Auftrag geholfen hat.«
   Sie zwinkerte mir verschmitzt zu, bemerkte dann, dass ich es gar nicht mehr sehen konnte, lachte hell und drückte meine Hand so fest, dass die Knochen knackten. Dann fing sie an, etwas nervös und zugleich neugierig mit meinen Fingern zu spielen. »Was ist mit dir geschehen?«, fragte sie leise, fast schon besorgt.
   Ich kratzte mich etwas unschlüssig an meinem Bart. Selbst Gregor war sich nicht vollkommen sicher, was er von dieser neuerlichen Verwandlung der Elfe halten sollte. Sie schien viel gelöster und ruhiger zu sein, nicht so unheimlich fröhlich oder unnahbar und abweisend wie vorher. Vielleicht sah ich gerade nur ein weiteres Kostüm, in das sie geschlüpft war; vielleicht sah ich aber auch gerade die echte An&#8217;duna, und ich hoffte inständig, dass zweites zutraf.
   »Hm&#8230; ich weiß nicht, wie ich es erklären soll. Meine Seele, und die meines Bruders, sind&#8230; verschmolzen?«
   Sie blickte mich mit einer Mischung aus Neugier und Unverständnis an. »Es ist sehr seltsam«, fuhr ich um die richtigen Worte ringend fort. »Es ist, als&#8230; würde man aufhören zu sein, und etwas Neues, Vollkommenes werden. Das letzte Mal war ich in Kontrolle gewesen, aber heute war Gregor zurückgeblieben. Und ich war&#8230; ich war in einer anderen Welt&#8230; im Schatten&#8230;«
   Ich runzelte die Stirn, als ich anfing, meinen Kopf zu zermartern. Ich hatte dort jemanden getroffen&#8230; eine Frau, in einem weißen Tuch gekleidet. Aber irgendetwas war anders an ihr gewesen, auch wenn es mir jetzt einfach nicht einfallen wollte. Und eine andere Frau, mit Hörnern und ledigen Schwingen, und einem Namen. Ihr Name&#8230; 
   »Jhornva.«
   »Was?«
   »Ihr Name war Jhornva«, meinte ich etwas lauter. Ich sah gar nicht die Elfe, die sich auf dem Bett räkelte und sich über das wunderte, was ich sagte; das Licht der Kohlepfanne war erloschen, und Dunkelheit umhüllte mich. Und aus ihr trat die Succubus, mit wehendem schwarzem Haar, einem anzüglichen Lächeln auf den Lippen und wippenden Hüften, nach denen sich meine Finger ausstrecken wollten. Sie hatte etwas gesagt&#8230; was hatte sie gesagt?
   Als die ersten verzweifelten Rufe und das erste Schmerzgeheul an mich drang, schwappten die Erinnerungen wieder über mich wie eine riesige, todbringende Welle, und genau wie sie drohten sie, mich zu ersticken. Ich versuchte mich abzuwenden, aber von überall her brandeten Feuer auf, orange und rot, und Schatten kämpften sich durch die Flammen, wurden langsamer, bis sie schließlich hilflos zu Boden fielen und sich nicht mehr rührten. Der Gestank nach verbrannter Erde und verbranntem Fleisch wurde stärker und stärker, und das einzige, das ich hören konnte, waren die flehentlichen Bitten und das verzweifelte Kratzen an verrammelten Türen und Fenstern, als Häuser und Schuppen bereits vom Feuer verzehrt wurden. Ich musste zusehen, wie Menschen elendig verbrannten und dabei voller Hass meinen Namen schrien.
   »Komm zurück«, meinte eine traurige Stimme direkt neben mir, und eine Hand legte sich mitfühlend auf meine Schulter. »Zeiten aus einem vergangenem Leben. Wir alle haben schlechte Dinge getan. Es nutzt nicht, sie uns ständig vorzuhalten und in Wahnsinn zu versinken.«
   Gregor lächelte mich gequält an. Er mochte nicht älter als zwanzig Sommer sein; ein junger Mann, in einer einfachen weißen Robe und mit einem Buch in seiner freien Hand. Unter seinem roten, wirren Haarschopf schaute er mich mit solch eindringlichen Augen an, dass ich gar nicht anders konnte, als in sie zurückzublicken. »Ich&#8230; ich wollte es nicht tun, aber es gab keine andere Möglichkeit! Die Seuche&#8230;«
   Er nickte nur. Ich konnte nicht sagen, woher ich überhaupt wusste, dass es Gregor war, aber seine Art, sein ganzes Gebaren ließ darauf schließen, dass er genau wusste, was ich gerade durchmachte.
   »Ich wollte es nicht tun&#8230;«, fing ich erneut an, und begann dann zu schluchzen. Einen Augenblick später fand ich mich in einer Umarmung wieder und vergrub mein Gesicht vor Wut und Trauer heulend in der Schulter meines Bruders. Die Feuer erloschen, das Geheul verstummte. Dunkelheit und das Gefühl der Verdammnis kehrten zurück.
   »Es tut mir leid«, wisperte ich schließlich heiser und mit erstickender Stimme. »Es ist meine Schuld, Gregor. Ich wollte zurück, so groß war mein Hass auf diese verdammten wandelnden Leichen. Und jetzt bin ich selbst eine davon, und du musst wegen mir leiden -«
   »Dareth -«
   »Itheron! Mein Name ist Itheron!«
   »Dareth«, sagte der Mann mit solcher Bestimmtheit, dass ich vollkommen ruhig blieb. »Die Schatten der Vergangenheit sind nicht das, was du mit dir herumtragen solltest. Niemand von uns sollte das, weder tot noch lebendig. Du bist nicht mehr jener, der du einst warst.«
   »Ja«, murmelte ich leise, schluckte die letzten Tränen herunter und löste mich dann aus der Umarmung, um beide Hände auf die Schultern des Jünglings zu legen. »Was ich getan habe, ist unverzeihlich&#8230; aber ich werde dir helfen, zurückzukehren. Zurück dorthin, wohin deine Seele gehört. Nicht eingepfercht mit einem grausamen Bastard wie mir.«
   »Bisher warst du nicht gerade grausam, Dareth. Eher das Gegenteil.«
   Ich musste unwillkürlich grinsen. »Es stimmt, nicht wahr&#8230;? Wie kommen wir zurück?«
   Gregor lächelte mich aufmunternd an. »Indem du erkennst, wer du bist.«
   Meine Augen schlossen sich.
   Und als sie sich wieder öffneten, sah ich das helle, fast schon freudenerregende Leuchten der Kohlen aus der Kohlepfanne, und ich erkannte An&#8217;duna, mit ihrer Hand halb erhoben und kurz davor, meine Wange zu streifen.
   »Du hast dich seit unserer ersten Begegnung sehr verändert, Dune&#8217;adah«, murmelte ich.
   Als ihre Finger meine Haut berührten, spürte ich es, als wäre ich noch am Leben. Sogar mein Herz schien aufgeregt genug zu sein, um einmal kräftig in meiner Brust zu schlagen, wodurch ein eher unangenehmes Geräusch durch das Loch in eben dieser entfloh.
   »Du auch«, wisperte sie leise.
   Vorsichtig nahm ich ihre Hand in die meine, streichelte kurz über sie und seufzte dann. »Schlaf weiter, An&#8217;duna. Wer weiß, was der morgige Tag bringen wird.«
   »Und du?«
   »Ich bin ein Untoter, schon vergessen?«, erwiderte ich neckisch. »Untote brauchen keinen Schlaf.«
   »Aber du bist blind«, merkte sie zweifelnd an.
   Gregor musste lachen, was ich gerade noch zu einem Husten abwenden konnte, was ihr dennoch einen fragenden Blick entlockte. »Blind, aber nicht taub«, stellte ich möglichst zuversichtlich klar. »Wenn jemand herein kommt, werde ich es hören.«
   Sie schenkte mir ein letztes Lächeln, bevor sie aufstand. »Kein Unsinn, dareth&#8217;dorei«, sagte sie in der Gemeinsprache und lachte dabei. Dann entzog sie vorsichtig ihre Hand den meinen, huschte durch die für mich so helle Dunkelheit zurück ins Bett und unter die Decke. Es dauerte nicht lange, bis ihr regelmäßiger Atem neben dem leisen Zischeln der Kohlen das einzige Geräusch in dem Zimmer war.
   »Danke, Gregor«, murmelte ich leise.
   »Danke wofür?«, fragte er mich misstrauisch.
   »Für die Worte. Ich&#8230; hatte nicht gedacht, dass noch so viel Menschlichkeit in dir steckt.«
   »Ich will nicht sehen müssen, was du getan hast. Ich brauche dich mit all deinen Sinnen beisammen. Aber wer war die Succubus?«
   Ich stutzte. War Gregor nicht auch in dieser Welt gewesen, die nur aus Schatten und grässlichen Erinnerungen zu bestehen schien? Ich glaubte mich zu entsinnen, dass Jhornva genau das zugegeben hatte&#8230; aber ich konnte mich nicht einmal mehr an alles erinnern, was wir gesagt hatten. Sich daran zu erinnern, war der Versuch, Nebelschwaden mit den Händen zu ergreifen.
   »Egal«, murmelte ich leise. »Versuchen wir lieber, ein wenig zu meditieren und uns auszuruhen, ohne dabei einzuschlafen. Morgen wird mit Sicherheit ein großer Tag.«
   »Was sollte das mit der Elfe gerade eben?«
   Ich schnaubte kurz auf und grinste schelmisch. »Es war mir klar, dass du das nicht verstehen würdest.«
   »Glaubst du ernsthaft, sie könnte dich lieben?«
   »Lieben? Nein.« Ich schaute den Tisch entlang, sah eine sehr bekannt vorkommende Flasche, ergriff sie, zog mit den Zähnen den Korken heraus und spuckte ihn in die Kohlepfanne, wo er leise zischend zusammen schrumpelte und verbrannte. »Hast du schon mal von einem Untoten gehört, der jemanden lieben würde?«
   »Wir sind alles Mögliche, Dareth, aber auf keinem Fall sind wir ein üblicher Untoter. Dass wir noch etwas sehen können, beweist das schon.«
   »Nun, unter diesen Umständen besteht ja vielleicht doch ein wenig Hoffnung.«
   Anstelle einer Antwort gab Gregor nur ein langgezogenes Stöhnen zurück, bevor er die Flasche an unseren Lippen ansetzte und wir alles in einem Zug hinunter stürzten.

   Meine Finger knackten, als ich sie einzeln mit meiner anderen knöchernen Hand in die Länge zog, und ich gähnte gedehnt. Alles um mich herum drehte sich, aber deswegen war mir nicht übel oder dergleichen. Ich war lediglich betrunken.
   Mein Fuß stieß gegen die zehnte Flasche Wein, die leer am Boden stand, und warf sie um. Auf dem weichen Fell machte sie nur ein dumpfes Geräusch, als sie aufkam. Irgendwo hinter ihr standen noch einige weitere, aber ich hatte bei ihr aufgehört zu zählen.
   »Es is&#8216; _unnatürlich_«, brummte Gregor gerade voller Missgunst. »Sie&#8217;s _Elfe_. Sie kann dich nich&#8216; lieben. Sie liebt&#8230; Bäume. Und Pflanzen. Und Tiere. _Lebendiges_, Dareth. Nich&#8216; uns.«
   »Wir haben ihr zwei Mal das Leben gerettet«, gab ich leise zu bedenken. Meine Sicht und mein Körper mochten betrunken sein, aber mein Geist war es nicht. Den größten Effekt des Alkohols hatte sich Gregor sehr dankbar und gierig einverleibt, und für sein Saufgelage hatte ich mich zurückgezogen, so wie er es normalerweise tat. »Kennst du nicht mehr die Geschichten über Ritter und Prinzessinnen?«
   »Sie&#8217;s &#8216;ne verdammte Attentäterin, keine Prinzessin. Sehe keine Krone. Nur Dolche.«
   »Und sie muss uns auch nicht lieben, Gregor. Ich bin vollauf glücklich, wenn sie uns mag. Wenn man jemanden wertschätzt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit geringer, dass man diesen Jemand umbringt.«
   »S&#8217;is gut«, murmelte mein besoffener Bruder und misshandelte dabei meinen Mund, um sein Lallen vernünftig ausdrücken zu können. »Sie kann dich nich&#8216; lieben. Du _stinkst_. Und ich glaube nich&#8216;, dass wir überhaupt noch dafür ausgestattet sin&#8216;, weil da unten in der Hose -«
    »Gregor, warum legst du dich nicht ein wenig schlafen? Es sind schon einige Stunden vergangen, aber es ist bestimmt noch immer mitten in der Nacht.«
   Er grunzte kurz, bevor seine trüben und lahmen Gedanken zu einem Entschluss kamen. »Hast Recht, Dareth. Eine Wache reicht&#8230; aber denk an meine Worte!«, grölte er noch einmal laut. »Ich bin gestorben wegen der verfluchten Spitzohren und wegen Liebe und&#8230; und&#8230;«
   Für einige Sekunden kam ein langgezogenes Schnarchen aus meinem Mund, bevor ich Gregor zur Seite schob und wieder die Kontrolle übernahm. Jetzt begann, immense Übelkeit in mir aufzusteigen, ohne den beruhigenden und Probleme-auflösenden Effekt, den Alkohol normalerweise an sich hatte. »Es gibt Schlimmeres als den Tod«, stöhnte ich leise und vergrub erst einmal meinen Kopf zwischen meinen Beinen.


----------



## thomasth (9. Juli 2014)

Ich habe die ganze Geschichte jetzt in 2 Tagen gelesen. Bitte ich brauche mehr!!! Und lass ihn bitte endlich Dämonen beschwören. Tolle Geschichte. Du bist echt begabt. Grüße aus Wien


----------



## Al Fifino (22. Juli 2014)

*Kapitel 28 &#8211; Selbst blinde Hunde beißen*

Als das erste Sonnenlicht durch die Ritzen der Hütte drang und Gregor allmählich aus seinem versoffenen Zustand herausbrach, hatte ich schon angefangen, noch ein wenig schwankend und mit der Übelkeit kämpfend die meisten der leeren Flaschen in eine Ecke zu bugsieren. Jedes Mal, wenn eine von ihnen gegen eine andere gefallen war &#8211; und das war mehr als nur einmal vorgekommen &#8211; hatte ich mit zusammengebissenen Zähnen und verzerrtem Gesicht zum Bett geschaut, nur um die Nachtelfe noch immer seelenruhig schlafend vorzufinden.
   Jetzt lag ich also auf der Bank, mit verschränkten Armen hinter dem Kopf, und versuchte die Welt daran zu hindern, sich gemächlich um mich zu drehen.
   »Wie lange war ich weg?«, brummte Gregor etwas verschnupft. Seiner Stimme nach zu urteilen ging es ihm noch immer dreckig, und die Frage, ob Seelen wohl betrunken und vor allem verkatert sein konnten, war für mich beantwortet.
   »Lange genug«, murmelte ich leise und schloss dabei die Augen, soweit es das Lederband mir eben zuließ. Das schien zumindest ein wenig zu helfen, um das Zimmer wieder in Einklang mit den Gesetzen der Welt zu bringen, vor allem jenen, die besagten, dass sich fester Boden nicht unter mir drehen durfte. »Ich frage mich, warum ich dich so viel habe trinken lassen.«
   »War noch nie gut mit Zurückhaltung«, ächzte mein Bruder, während er versuchte, einige seiner Kopfschmerzen auf mich abzustreifen, und ich sie ihm so gut wie möglich wieder zurück warf. »Willst du mich wirklich dermaßen leiden lassen?«
   »Übernimm gefälligst Verantwortung für deine Taten, du  versoffene Amphore.«
   »Und das ausgerechnet von dir.«
   Mein Gemütszustand änderte sich so schlagartig und für ihn fühlbar, dass Gregor für einen Moment stockte, bevor er weitersprach. »Entschuldige, es war nicht so gemeint.«
   »Doch, genau das war es.«
   Er schnaubte zur Antwort. »Möglich. Und weiter?«
   »Und du weißt, warum ich wieder hier bin?«
   Er versuchte, dagegenzuhalten, wich aber am Ende doch dem starren Blick aus, mit dem ich ihn in meinem Kopf bedachte. Das war etwas, woran man sich erst einmal gewöhnen musste: Es gab viele Menschen, Zwerge, Nachtelfen, Untote und andere Geschöpfe mit Augen, die direkt in die Seele zu schauen schienen. Aber ich vermochte es tatsächlich zu tun.
   »Ja«, antwortete Gregor schließlich. »Um mich zurückzubringen. Und dafür bin ich dir dankbar, aber -«
   »Kein Aber«, wisperte ich voll unterdrücktem Zorn. »Du weißt nichts, Gregor. Ich weiß, dass du nichts weißt, weil ich meine Gefühle vor dir versperre, um dich nicht mit leiden zu lassen. Kannst du dir vorstellen, wie gut es mir ging, als ich keine Erinnerungen an all dem hatte? Weißt du, wie wunderschön Ignoranz sein kann? Oh, dein Hass auf die Spitzohren ist verzehrend, aber wenigstens verzehrst du dich nicht selbst!«
   Ich hatte darauf geachtet, meine Stimme nicht lauter werden zu lassen, auch wenn sie sehr danach gestrebt hatte. Und ich spürte, wie  sich Gregor kleiner und kleiner vorkam und versuchte, irgendwohin zu gelangen, wo ich ihn nicht mit meinem erbarmungslosen Blick anstarren konnte, aber er saß in _meinem_ Körper. Es war einst seiner gewesen, doch das schien Jahrhunderte her zu sein.
   »Willst du wissen, wie lange ich brauchte, um endlich zu sehen, auf welchem Pfad ich wandelte? Wie lange ich brauchte, um meine Fehler einzugestehen? Wie lange ich mich davor verschloss, dass ich genauso war wie Prinz Arthas, verflucht sei seine verdammte Seele, auch wenn sie es schon ist?!«
   »Dareth, du -«
   »Ja, ich bin nicht mehr jener, der ich einst war!«, unterbrach ich ihn wütend. »Diese Geschehnisse liegen Jahre zurück, aber bin ich deshalb weniger verantwortlich dafür? Bist _du_ weniger verantwortlich für den Tod des Menschen, der mit dir von der Klippe stürzte, nur weil du jetzt ein Untoter bist?«
   Gregor schwieg. Zum einen, weil er mich nicht noch mehr in Rage bringen wollte; und zum anderen, weil er wusste, wie sehr ich Recht hatte, und weil es schmerzte, wie schonungslos ich die Dinge aussprach.
   »Merk dir eins, Gregor. Wir haben beide Abscheuliches getan. Weiß das Licht, warum du weiterziehen durftest, denn ich weiß es nicht. Und ich hoffe, dass du deinen Frieden finden wirst. Aber für mich wird es keinen Frieden geben. Niemals.«
   Ich köchelte noch ein wenig vor mich hin, wütend über Gregor und seine oft viel zu flachse Art und sein fehlendes Verständnis, obwohl ich genau wusste, dass er nichts dafür konnte. Er war nun einmal durch und durch ein Untoter, der das Menschsein gerade erst von mir wieder erlernen musste. Er konnte nicht anders, als Schwaches mit Verachtung zu strafen und sein loses Mundwerk plappern zu lassen.
   Und ich war wütend über mich selbst, über das, was ich war und was ich noch werden mochte. Ich war nicht mehr nur ein Körper mit zwei Seelen, sondern ein Körper mit zwei Seelen und alten Erinnerungen einer dritten, die es nur noch zur Hälfte gab. Allmählich fragte ich mich, wieso ich noch gar nicht meinen Verstand verloren hatte, wie leicht es wohl sein musste, mich über jene Klippe in das Meer des Wahnsinns zu stürzen, und wie gut oder schlecht es mir danach gehen würde. Sollten die Schreie der Brennenden nicht verstummen, sobald ich Gregor aus seinem Gefängnis befreit hatte, nahm ich mir vor, es herauszufinden.
   »Heraus damit«, schnaubte ich missgelaunt, woraufhin Gregor merklich zusammen zuckte: meine Finger knackten, als sie, von ihm geführt, sich ineinander verhakten und er eilig versuchte, sie wieder auseinander zu bekommen.
   »Du hast mir vorher wirklich besser gefallen.«
   »Vorher wusste ich nicht, dass ich ein verfluchtes Monster bin.«
   »Du, ein Monster?«
   Gregor lachte. Er lachte leise und voller Verachtung, als hätte ich ihn zutiefst beleidigt. War er bis gerade eben fast schon eingeschüchtert gewesen, schien es nun von ihm abzufallen wie Staub und Dreck von einer Wand, gegen die gerade ein Sturm peitschte. Es trieb mich zur Weißglut.
   »Du bist kein Monster«, stellte er mit überheblicher Stimme klar. »Oh, ich weiß schon, worauf du hinaus willst. Aber du bist nicht einmal ein Mörder, auch wenn du versuchst, es dir einzureden. Ich bin ein Mörder. Inessa war eine Mörderin. Aber du hast nicht das Zeugs dazu.«
   »Nicht das Zeugs dazu?!«, wiederholte ich aufgebracht. 
   »Du hast mich gehört«, erwiderte Gregor kalt. »Wenn du einer wärst &#8211; wenn du ein echter Untoter wärst &#8211; würden weder An'duna noch Aritana jetzt leben. Wenn du mich nicht zurückgehalten hättest, würde keine von beiden mehr atmen. Und wenn du dich dafür hasst, dass du zwei Frauen das Leben gerettet hast, und einer alten Hexenmeisterin die Erlösung geschenkt hast, und einer untoten Klingentänzerin, die so war wie du, reinste Höllenqualen erspart hast&#8230;«
   Dieses Mal war ich es, der schwieg. Die Erinnerungen, die plötzlich in mir hochschossen, machten mich nur noch wütender und schnürten mir zugleich die Kehle zu. Selbst wenn ich es gewollt hätte, hätte ich nichts sagen können.
   »Lass mich dir etwas erzählen, hm? Ich dachte, ich wäre verflucht«, murmelte der Untote jetzt nachdenklich. »Als ich wiederauferstanden war. Der Hunger, der Hass&#8230; Und ich nahm es einfach an, weil es mir gefiel. Ich sah eine Chance, mich zu rächen. Und ich habe mich gerächt, oh ja. An allem, was lebt, um genau zu sein. An ein paar Toten ebenfalls. 
   »Und die Elfen? Ich würde sie noch immer töten. Vor allem Aritana, dieses verdammte Fellknäul. Ich kann den Hass nicht überwinden, ich will ihn gar nicht überwinden. Aber du? Du hast ihn nicht einmal wirklich bemerkt.«
   Er schwieg für einige Sekunden,  um die Worte tief in mir eindringen zu lassen. Und dann, fast wie ein Nachgedanke, fügte er hinzu: »Du hast diese Menschen verbrannt, weil es der einzige Weg war, andere zu schützen.«
   »Das macht es nicht besser -«, fing ich an, wurde aber sofort wieder von ihm unterbrochen. »Natürlich macht es das nicht besser! Drastische Zeiten verlangen nach drastischen Maßnahmen, und drastische Maßnahmen verlangen nach einem grausamen Henker! Das hast du damals gelernt, auch wenn du dich dafür selbst hasst, weiß die Banshee-Königin, warum!«
   »Warum?! Das waren _Unschuldige_, du Ratte!«
   »Welche die Seuche in sich trugen!«
   »_Niemand_ kann sagen, ob sie die Seuche hatten!«
   »Niemand kann sagen, ob sie die Seuche _nicht _hatten! Wer weiß, wie viele Leute du _gerettet_ hast?!«
   Wir starrten uns gegenseitig an, ich mit einem Blick, der ihn eigentlich hätte tot umfallen lassen sollen, und er mit kühlen, berechnenden und vor allem wissenden Augen. Schließlich zuckte er nur mit den Schultern. »Deine zweite Chance. Du warst vielleicht auf dem falschen Weg, Dareth, aber das hier scheint jetzt der richtige zu sein.«
   Ich warf ihm noch ein verächtliches Schnauben entgegen, bevor ich mich auf meinen Körper konzentrierte und mich aus dem Gebilde, das unsere Seelen gefangen hielt, zurückzog.
   Als ich meine Augen wieder öffnete und mich aufsetzte, war mir zwar noch immer schwindelig, aber ich schien so klar zu sehen wie noch nie zuvor. Ich warf einen Blick auf die noch immer schlafende Elfe, bevor ich mir möglichst ruhig über das Kinn rieb und darauf achtete, nicht zu laut zu denken.
   Eine zweite Chance. Ein womöglich ewiges Leben in Selbsthass und Trauer und mit Schuldgefühlen beladen, die ich nie wieder würde ablegen können, war meine zweite Chance. Vielleicht hätte ich wirklich im Schatten bleiben und meine Seele opfern sollen. Vielleicht hätte ich dann schon alles hinter mich gebracht.
   Und wie sehr mein armes Mädchen das verärgert hätte. Wie bösartig sie mich anschauen würde, wenn sie wüsste, was ich dachte. Sie hätte mich von dem Wahnsinn abgehalten, der mich nach dem Fall Lordaerons heimgesucht hatte. Und wenn sie es nicht geschafft hätte, aus welchem seltsamen Grund auch immer, hätte sie mich getötet, und ihre Augen hätten das Gleiche gesagt wie Gregor.
   Das Feuer in mir war nicht erloschen, aber zumindest brachte es mich nicht mehr zum Kochen. Ich musste mich stattdessen zusammenreißen, um die Tränen zurückzuhalten. »Solches Geschwätz aus dem Mund eines selbsternannten Mörders«, schnauzte ich trocken.
   »Glaubst du, mir macht es Spaß, den Priester mimen zu müssen?«, gab Gregor mit gespielter Empörung zurück, bevor er lachte. »Verdammt, Dareth, du bist genauso verrückt wie ich! Es ist manchmal wirklich schwer, einen Körper mit dir zu teilen, aber ich glaube, ich werde dich tatsächlich vermissen, wenn wir erst einmal getrennter Wege gehen.«
   Ich schüttelte nur lächelnd den Kopf. »Ich dich nicht. Dein Humor hängt mir noch immer zum Hals heraus.«
   »Und ich dachte, du hättest mich inzwischen in dein Herz geschlossen!«, rumpelte mein eigener Priester entrüstet.
   Er verstummte schlagartig, als in unserem Rücken die Tür wuchtig aufgestoßen wurde und gegen die Wand knallte. An'duna saß kerzengerade im Bett und schaute sich mit wirrem Haar im Gesicht und einem hölzernen Knüppel in der Hand um. Auf den zweiten Blick erkannte ich, dass es sich um ein Stuhlbein handelte, und der dazugehörige dreibeinige Stuhl, mit dem sie wohl versucht hatte, die Tür zu blockieren, zischte gerade in einem tiefen Flug an mir vorbei.
   Auch wenn Gregor und ich insgeheim die ganze Zeit über damit gerechnet hatten, dass etwas ähnliches passieren würde, mussten wir uns doch anstrengen, nicht unserem Instinkt nachzugeben und augenblicklich nachzusehen, wer sich gerade so rüde Zugang in das geräumige Zimmer verschafft hatte. Stattdessen blieb ich ruhig sitzen, sog geräuschvoll die Luft durch meine Nase ein, rümpfte sie dann, zog sie lautstark hinauf und spuckte aus. »Was verschafft mir die Ehre, noch immer unter den halbwegs Lebenden zu verweilen, Urgrak?«
   Der Ork ließ sein volles, grunzendes Lachen hören, während er mit scheppernder Rüstung näher an den Tisch kam. Dem bei weitem nicht so selbstsicheren, etwas höherem Grunzen nach zu urteilen begleiteten ihn mindestens zwei weitere Orks, und vermutlich warteten einige Krieger noch draußen vor der Tür. »Du kannst mich riechen, Dareth?«
   »Und hören. Das Sehen bereitet mir allerdings gewisse Schwierigkeiten.«
   Urgrak umrundete den Tisch vollends und baute sich breit grinsend vor mir auf. Er hatte wieder seine eingedellte Rüstung und den Wappenrock übergeworfen und schaute drein, als wäre alles genau so geschehen, wie er es vorhergesehen hatte. »Ah, mein lieber Dareth, zurück zu unseren kleinen Spielchen, ja? Ich weiß, dass es genügend Untote mit den gleichen Verletzungen wie der deinen gibt, und sie alle sehen&#8230; ausgezeichnet&#8230;«
   Überrascht beobachtete er, wie die Nachtelfe, die Decke wie eine Toga um sich gewickelt, zu uns hinüber kam, sich neben mich setzte und meine Hand in die ihre nahm, wobei sie mit der anderen noch immer ihre Keule umgriff. Und ebenso erstaunt hatte er das Lächeln registriert, das ich dabei aufgesetzt hatte.
   »Ja, Urgrak? Was wolltest du mir sagen?«
   »Ah. Ahaha.« Die Grünhaut gewann ihre Fassung relativ schnell zurück, auch wenn ich glaubte, einen kleinen Rest Zweifel in seinem Blick zu sehen. »Du hast dein Essen gut dressiert, mein Freund.«
   »Ich habe ihr nur ein wenig zusprechen müssen.«
   »Und ihr Leben retten, wie ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe. Höchst unterhaltsam, dein Auftritt.« Urgrak wirkte inzwischen noch ein wenig verwirrter, vermutlich deshalb, weil ich zu seiner Brust sprach anstatt zu seinem Gesicht.
   »Ich hoffe, die Zuschauer hatten ihre Freude.«
   »Du bist in aller Munde. Ganz Orgrimmar summt und brummt, und man ist sich noch nicht einig, wie man dich nennen soll.«
   »Warum nicht einfach bei meinem Namen?«
   »Weil niemand deinen Namen kennt«, grunzte der Ork belustigt. »Manche wollen dich Grishnak nennen, was so viel bedeutet wie -«
   »Todesfaust«, sagte Gregor ruhig und ließ dabei meine knöchernen Finger spielen. »Keine schlechte Wahl. Schade, dass ich nun blind bin. Ich hätte sicherlich noch einige gute Kämpfe bieten können.«
   »Das bezweifle ich. Schließlich bist du tot.«
   Meine Miene wurde so ausdruckslos wie Stein. »Noch toter, als ich ohnehin schon bin, meinst du?«
   »Ah&#8230; man könnte es so nennen, ja. Und nun, mein Freund, wirst du mir folgen müssen. Es gibt jemanden, der dich dringend sehen will.«
   »Nun, dann wirst du mich führen müssen.«
   Urgrak war schon ein paar Schritte gegangen. Jetzt blieb er wie angewurzelt stehen, um sich dann gähnend langsam umzudrehen. »Es reicht, Dareth«, knurrte er leise. »Ich habe nichts gegen ein paar Scherze, vor allem nicht in deiner Situation. Aber übertreibe es nicht. Ich nehme dich nicht an die Hand wie dein dressiertes Spitzohr.«
   Ich zog eine Augenbraue nach oben, bis ich sanft nickte. »Entschuldige.«
   »Gut. Und jetzt -«
   »An'duna wird mich genauso gut führen können.«
   Ich hatte meinen Kopf nur leicht zur Seite gedreht, gerade genug, um den Ork einigermaßen aus den Augenwinkeln heraus sehen zu können. Seine dreckig-grüne Haut schien in seinem Gesicht tatsächlich rötlicher zu werden, auch wenn er versuchte, seine Wut zu beherrschen. »Drenak, du bist tot. Wie würde es aussehen, wenn deine Elfe plötzlich mit einer vermummten Gestalt und von mir bewacht durch die Straßen Orgrimmars marschiert?«
   »Tja, dann wirst wohl doch du -«
   Das Brüllen des Kriegers ging mir durch Mark und Bein. An'duna erschrak dermaßen, dass sie meine Hand halb zerquetschte und einige Knochen verbog. Urgrak stapfte wieder direkt vor mir, brachte seine Schnauze ein paar Zoll vor mein Gesicht und schnaubte mich dann mit heißem, stinkenden Atem an. »Du kannst mich nicht hinters Licht führen, du rottender Haufen Kodo-Mist! Weißt du, wie viele Untote ich schon eigenhändig erlegt habe?!«
   »Nein«, antwortete ich ruhig. »Hast du ihnen auch die Augen aufgeschlitzt, um ihnen dann ein Lederband darüber zu legen und es festzunageln?«
   »Nein, das war tatsächlich selbst für mich etwas Neues«, schnauzte der Ork, wobei er sich wieder aufrichtete. Als ich sah, wie sich seine Hand zu seiner Axt bewegte, schloss ich die Augen, auch wenn Gregor im ersten Moment lautstark in meinem Kopf dagegen protestierte.
   Blind wartete ich. Ich konnte spüren, wie An'duna meine Hand noch fester packte und vermutlich ihren Knüppel ebenso umklammerte. Ich konnte hören, wie Urgrak grunzend seine Streitaxt aus dem Gürtel zog, und wie die Klinge mit einigen probehaften Schwüngen die Luft zerteilte und dabei nach Blut dürstend sang.
   Dann hörte ich das Rascheln von Stoff, der dumpfe Aufprall von Stahl auf Holz, das Splittern des Knüppels, und ein schmerzerfüllter, klingender Schrei, verbunden mit dem hässlichen Knirschen von Haut und Knochen, der mich zusammenzucken ließ. An'duna hatte meine Hand losgelassen, und ich musste nicht lange überlegen, um zu wissen, was gerade direkt vor meinen Füßen wie ein nasser Sack zu Boden ging und wimmernd liegen blieb, nur um schlagartig zu verstummen, als sie einen Tritt in den Magen erhielt. Ihr Keuchen drang leise zu mir hinauf, als sich der stinkende Atem des Orks wieder meiner Nase näherte.
   »Du bist nicht blind, Dareth, ich weiß es genau. Und durch deine Sturheit wird deine kleine geliebte Elfe jetzt sterben. Du hast ihr wirklich gut zugesprochen, Dareth. Warum hast du sie gerettet, hm? Was interessiert dich an diesem verdammten Spitzohr«, und er gab ihr einen weiteren Tritt, der ihr die Luft raubte, »und warum bist du hier in Orgrimmar?«
   Ich öffnete meine Augen.
   Meine Hände schossen nach vorne, schnell genug, um selbst den Ork zu überraschen. Meine rechte bekam seine Pranke zu packen, in der sich die Axt befand, meine knöcherne linke hingegen packte ihn an der Gurgel.
   »Ich will dir jetzt erklären, was deine Optionen sind, Urgrak«, wisperte Gregor leise. Seine Stimme hatte einen grausamen Ton angenommen, den ich niemals beherrschen würde. Sie schien nicht aus dem Mund eines Lebewesens zu kommen, falls man mich so überhaupt nennen mochte, sondern aus dem zahnbewehrten Maul eines abscheulichen Monsters. »Du kannst deine Hand befreien, problemlos bei deiner Stärke, und mir die Axt in den Schädel versenken. Und noch ehe sie ankommt, wirst du am eigenen Leib spüren, warum mich deine Leute Grishnak nennen, und glaube mir, ich kann dafür sorgen, dass dein Kopf nicht davon fliegt, sondern gerade genug von deiner Kehle verbrennt, dass du elendig ersticken und verrecken wirst, noch ehe dir irgendjemand helfen kann.
   »Du könntest natürlich auch deine Wachen rufen, denn dafür sind ja Wachen da, nicht wahr? Und sag dem verdammten Idioten, der sich gerade versucht, an mich heranzuschleichen, dass er genügend Lärm macht, um einen besoffenen Zwergen aufzuwecken.«
   Ein kurzer, gebellter Befehl und das sofortige Verharren des Übeltäters ließ mich lächeln. »Ich sehe, wir können miteinander auskommen, wenn wir nur wollen! Lass mich dir noch sagen, dass, wenn ich etwas sehen könnte, ich dir deine Kehle einfach herausgerissen hätte, anstatt dich meine Gefährtin verstümmeln zu lassen. Nun, deine dritte Option, mein lieber Freund Urgrak Silvermane, hat den wunderschönen Vorteil, dass keiner von uns beiden stirbt. Du wirst die Elfe aufheben, sie mir in die Arme legen und dafür sorgen, dass meine Hände die abscheuliche Wunde berühren, die du ihr gerade zugefügt hast. Und wenn du Glück hast und ich sie tatsächlich wieder heilen kann, dann werde ich davon absehen, wie ein blinder Berserker unter dir und deinen Mannen zu wüten, bis ihr allesamt weder Arme noch Beine noch Rumpf besitzt. Und dann &#8211; dann werde ich vielleicht deine Fragen beantworten.«
   Der Ork starrte mich für eine Weile an, und ich begegnete seinem berechnenden Blick mit einem manisch anmutenden Lächeln, das in Verbund mit dem Lederband über meinen Augen äußerst grotesk und sehr untotenhaft wirken musste. Dann öffneten sich seine Finger, und seine Axt löste sich widerwillig aus seiner Hand, um mit einem dumpfen Pochen auf dem gepolsterten Boden aufzukommen. Mit einem zufriedenen Nicken ließ ich ihn los und streckte einen meiner Arme aus, um die stöhnende Frau zu stützen, als er sie mir in den Schoß legte. Ihre Seite war aufgeschlitzt, und die für mich weiße Decke färbte sich dunkel, wo sie zerteilt war. Ihr Atem ging flach, als sie mich mit einem flehenden Blick anstarrte, und sie schrie, als der Ork meine Hand nahm und ohne viel Federlesen einfach auf die Verletzung patschte.
   »Eine nette Rede«, murmelte ich noch an Gregor gewandt, als ich mich bereits konzentrierte und das Mana sammelte, das sich in mir wieder aufgebaut hatte. Zumindest eine gute Sache hatte das Saufgelage Gregors gehabt: Wasser spendete Mana, egal ob nun reinstes Quellwasser oder vergorener Gerstensaft. Und mein Manavorrat schien nun so gut gefüllt zu sein wie noch nie. Jede Sehne war von der magischen Kraft erfüllt, und sie schoss durch meine Finger mitten in die Wunde hinein und ließ dabei alle meine Muskeln und mein ganzes Denken verkrampfen, als der gewohnte Schmerz einsetzte.
   Nur war es dieses Mal unendlich schlimmer. Die Wunde schloss sich, aber nur gähnend langsam, als würde etwas dagegen ankämpfen; und tatsächlich erkannte ich einen Schimmer um die Wundränder herum, welcher dem meines Heilzaubers nicht unähnlich war, aber dunkel und grauenvoll abstoßend wirkte. Wo die Kraft des Lichts gegen diese Macht der Dunkelheit anbrandete, konnte ich sehen, dass sie gewann, es mich aber ungleich mehr Mana und Schmerzen kostete, als es eigentlich sollte.
   Urgrak wich erschrocken einige Schritte zurück, als ich voller Hass, Wut und Qual brüllte und damit sogar An'dunas Wehklagen mühelos übertönte. Ich wusste, dass ich es schaffen würde, aber die Schmerzen, die ich dafür erdulden musste, machten mir eine Heidenangst. Gregor winselte bereits genauso wie kurz zuvor die Nachtelfe, während ich mit schmerzverzerrter Miene meine Hand auf die Wunde presste und weiter das Mana in meinem Körper verbrannte, um den Heilzauber aufrecht zu erhalten.
   Und dann, nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, in der ich jegliches Zeitgefühl verloren hatte, verlosch das Licht zwischen meinen Fingern. Nur noch bleiche Haut war von der Verstümmelung übrig geblieben; Knochen waren gerichtet und verheilt, Fleisch war nachgewachsen. Dafür fühlte sich mein Kopf an, als wollte er in Tausend Stücke zerspringen, und meine Finger zitterten, als sie vorsichtig über die Seite der Frau strichen. Ich atmete hastig und flach, als wäre Luft und Atem mein neues Lebenselixier, und selbst mein Herz, das kaum mehr einen Schlag tat, raste wie verrückt. Selbst meine Sicht verschwamm immer wieder, und es fiel mir schwer, irgendetwas vernünftig zu erkennen.
   Ein Schluchzen ertönte. An'duna weinte, obwohl ich genau wusste, dass sie keine Schmerzen mehr spürte; das Licht sorgte dafür, dass nichts übrig blieb. Aber ich wusste auch, dass sie gerade mehr durchmachte, als man irgendjemanden in solch kurzer Zeit zumuten sollte.
   Auch wenn es Gregor sehr widerstrebte und ich mich fühlte, als ob ich gerade gerädert worden war, richtete ich sie auf und drückte sie an mich, wo sie ihr Gesicht in meinen stinkenden Klamotten vergrub und ihr Weinen nur noch gedämpft hervor drang.
   Urgrak starrte mich mit verwunderten Augen an. Auch wenn Gregor Schwierigkeiten hatte, in den Mienen der Grünhäute zu lesen, und auch wenn wir sein Gesicht gerade nur als eine verschwommene, grüne Fratze erkannten, so war es doch sehr offensichtlich, was der weißhaarige Anführer des Orktrupps gerade dachte: Ein Untoter heilt eine Nachtelfe &#8211; einen erklärten Feind, für ihn vielleicht sogar ein Leckerbissen &#8211; und zeigt dann Mitgefühl, spendet Trost; tut also Dinge, die jedem normalen Untoten nicht nur zuwider, sondern völlig fremd sind. Er mag aussehen wie ein Untoter, sprechen wie einer und vielleicht sogar wie einer stinken. Aber das kann kein Untoter sein.
   »Danke«, meinte ich mit von Pein erfüllter Stimme und einem gezwungenen Lächeln, während ich beruhigend über An'dunas Rücken und ihren Kopf strich.
   Urgrak musste in paar Mal blinzeln, bevor er antworten konnte. »Danke? Danke wofür?«
   »Danke, dass ich tot bin.«

   Wir waren wieder alleine in der Hütte. An'duna hatte sich soweit beruhigt, dass sie sich nicht mehr an mich klammerte wie ein kleines Kind an seine Mutter, nachdem es von einem bösen Monster unter dem Bett geträumt hatte. Stattdessen saß sie schweigend auf der Bank und starrte den pelzüberzogenen Boden an. Urgrak hatte für sie einen weiten Umhang mit einer tiefen Kapuze besorgt, der sogar ihre Ohren verdecken würde. Das Gleiche traf für mich zu, zusätzlich zu einer frischen Hose und einem einfachen Hemd, und ich war gerade dabei, meine alten, verdreckten und vom Arenakampf gezeichneten Kleider von mich zu werfen, als sich die Elfe regte. »Dareth?«, wisperte sie leise.
   Ich hielt mitten im Hosenanziehen inne und legte meinen Kopf leicht schräg. »Ja, An'duna?«
   »Du kannst sehen, nicht wahr?«
   Für einen Moment presste ich meine Lippen aufeinander &#8211; eigentlich schon Zeichen genug, wie mir gleich darauf auffiel. Ich seufzte leise, und selbst Gregor hielt es nicht mehr für nötig, weiter zu lügen, nicht nach meinem amateurhaften Verrat. »Ja. Keine Farben, aber&#8230; ja, ich kann sehen.«
   Sie lachte leise, ein trauriges Lachen, das mir in der Seele wehtat. »Du hättest mich gar nicht gebraucht. Ich dachte, ich könnte dich beschützen. So, wie du mich beschützt hast&#8230;« Ihre Stimme versagte, und als ich aufsah, rannen bereits wieder die ersten Tränen über ihre Wangen. Gregor schien seine stille, abscheuliche Freude daran zu haben, sie so leiden zu sehen, wofür ich ihm innerlich eine ordentliche Schelle verpasste. Ich zog rasch die Hose an, packte das Hemd, ging zu ihr hinüber und setzte mich neben sie. »Das hast du getan, Dune'adah. Urgrak wollte mich hervorlocken, nicht dich. Ich hatte nicht gedacht, dass so etwas passieren würde, um ehrlich zu sein.«
   Sie schniefte leise und wischte sich mit ihrem Handrücken einige Tränen aus den Augen. »Wir waren fünf, Dareth. Fünf Nachtelfen in Ashenvale. Wir waren nur auf der Jagd. Es sollte ein angenehmer Tag für uns werden. Für Liloé, für Erdor, Iréa, für Andûn und mich. Sie waren so aufgeregt, endlich mit der großen An'duna Silverarrow losziehen zu dürfen. Sie waren so jung&#8230; und als die Untoten über uns herfielen, hatten sie keine Chance.«
   Mein Gesicht wurde zu einer hölzernen Maske. Bilder stiegen in mir auf, von brennenden Häusern in Lordaeron, als ich nach meiner Liebe suchte. Ich war bei einem Haus mit einem großen, ummauerten Hof vorbeigekommen, dessen Tore offen standen. Es handelte sich um eine der vielen Schulen in dieser riesigen Stadt, doch wo sonst Kindergelächter und vergnügtes Quietschen ans Ohr gedrungen war, herrschte jetzt das Knacken von Feuer und ansonsten Stille. Und ein Blick hinein hatte mich dermaßen in Verzweiflung und Rage gestürzt, dass ich kurze Zeit später zu grausamsten Taten fähig war.
   »Sie haben sie alle getötet, Dareth«, hauchte An'duna jetzt. »Und ich habe versucht, sie zu beschützen, aber sie haben mich einfach niedergeschlagen. Ich habe siebzig Sommer gesehen, habe von Wachen umgebene Leute in ihren Häusern gemeuchelt, ohne bemerkt zu werden, aber ich &#8211; ich konnte sie nicht &#8211;«
   Sie erzitterte leicht, als ich ihre Hand nahm und sie drückte. »Ich weiß«, murmelte ich leise. »Und ich weiß, wie schwer es ist, weiterzugehen. Wie einfach es wäre, zu sterben und all das hinter sich zu lassen&#8230; aber würden sie das wollen? Würden sie es wollen, dass du dich umbringst, nur um den Schuldgefühlen zu entgehen?«
   Als sie mich anschaute, trocknete ich ihr vorsichtig mit dem Ärmel meines Hemds ihre Augen. »Es ist wichtig, um jene zu trauern, die wir liebten, An'duna. Ich trauere jeden Tag, auch wenn man es mir vielleicht nicht ansieht. Alles andere treibt dich nur in den Wahnsinn. Trauere um deine Lieben, und lebe ihnen zur Ehre.«
   Sie schniefte erneut, rieb sich wieder mit dem Handrücken die Augen, doch dieses Mal schenkte sie mir ein Lächeln, das viel Trauer und ein klein wenig Hoffnung in sich hielt. »Du bist ein erstaunlicher Untoter, Dareth.«
   »Wenn ich nur einer wäre, An'duna. Mein Leben wäre so viel einfacher.«

   Nachdem auch die letzten Tränen getrocknet waren und wir, jeder für sich, ein kleines Gebet gesprochen hatten, traten wir in die schwüle Hitze Orgrimmars hinaus. Urgrak empfing uns mit nicht weniger als zehn weiteren Kriegern, allesamt bis an die Zähne bewaffnet, und alle hielten zu mir gebührenden Abstand, als fürchteten sie, die Todesfaust könnte sie als nächstes treffen. An'duna hatte wieder das Kleid angezogen, das ich für sie genäht hatte, ihr silbernes Haar zu einem Zopf gebunden und den Umhang übergeworfen, wobei die Kapuze fast ihr komplettes Gesicht verdeckte. Sie hatte sich außerdem bei mir eingehakt, um mich nun vorsichtig und gefühlvoll den Weg entlang zu führen.
   Ich ließ mich artig von der Nachtelfe direkt vor unseren Kerkermeister bugsieren, wobei ich versuchsweise immer wieder meine Augen schloss, um ein gutes Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wie es sich eigentlich anfühlte, blind zu sein. Bei der Grünhaut angekommen, bedachte sie ihn mit einem eiskalten Blick, der selbst hier in diesem Backofen die Luft zum Gefrieren brachte.
   »Folgt mir«, brummte der Anführer des Trupps merklich verstimmt. Gehorsam setzten wir uns zusammen mit unserer Garde in Bewegung. Ich bemerkte auch ziemlich schnell, dass einige der Orks immer wieder hüstelten und versuchten, einen unentdeckten Blick auf mich zu erhaschen, wobei sie darum bemüht waren, mich von der Welt um uns herum so gut wie möglich abzuschirmen.
   Nach einer Weile, in der nichts passierte und wir nur den weniger begangenen Straßen Orgrimmars folgten, räusperte sich Urgrak schließlich. »Es&#8230; tut mir leid wegen deinen Augen, Dareth.«
   »Tatsächlich?«, erwiderte ich leichthin, wobei ich meinen Kopf leicht zur Seite lehnte, als würde ich versuchen, ihn besser zu hören. »Immerhin sollten wir in der Arena sterben, oder nicht?«
   Der Ork bejahte den Umstand mit einem Grunzen, bevor er rasch hinzufügte: »Ihr seid die einzigen zwei, die jemals lebend dort herausgekommen sind, seitdem ich die Totgeweihten ankündige.«
   »Soll ich nun darauf stolz oder dir dankbar sein?«
   Urgrak schnaubte nur zur Antwort. Er war wieder ganz die alte Grünhaut. »Wir hatten keinen Schamanen zur Hand.«
   »In Orgrimmar? Der Hauptstadt der Orks?«
   »Keinen Schamanen, der einen Untoten hätte anfassen wollen«, meinte er mit einem Schulterzucken, das wohl andeuten sollte, dass er nichts daran ändern konnte oder wollte. »Ich dachte, wenn ich diesen seltsam leuchtenden Saft daran hindere, herauszufließen, dann &#8211;«
   »Oh, schon gut«, meinte ich gequält und zu Gregors unermesslicher Enttäuschung. »Du hast getan, was du für richtig hieltst. Vielleicht wäre ich umgekommen ohne deine Hilfe. Mein Augenlicht ist ein kleiner Preis für mein Leben, den ich gerne zahle.«
   Urgrak schaute mich voller Verwunderung an, während ich seine Schulter anlächelte. »Bist du sicher, dass du ein Untoter bist?«, fragte er mich leise.
   »Ziemlich sicher, ja«, lachte ich. »Die Knochen sind ein brauchbarer Beweis dafür.«
   »Ein untoter Priester und Hexer in einem?«
   Ich behielt das Lächeln auf, auch wenn ich spürte, wie sich der Griff An'dunas um meinen Arm schon wieder verstärkte, als wollte sie mich warnen, nichts Falsches zu sagen. »Ich gehe davon aus, dass dieses&#8230; Geheimnis auch der Grund für unseren Ausflug ist.«
   »Natürlich«, grunzte Urgrak verdrossen und schaute dabei auf. Wir waren auf eine belebtere Straße gekommen. Trolle und Orks, die ihren Tagwerken nachgingen, blieben am Rande stehen und beobachteten uns, wie wir an ihnen vorbei stiefelten. Getuschel begann sich von dort auszubreiten, wo wir kleiner oder größere Gruppen passierten, doch niemand interessierte sich brennend genug dafür, um den Wachen in die Quere zu kommen.
   »Wohin genau gehen wir, Urgrak?«
   »Zur Darkfire-Enklave.«
   »Was wollen die Hexenmeister von mir?«, fragte Gregor, und wir versuchte dabei, die Schmerzen zu ignorieren, die von meinem Arm ausgingen. An'duna hatte bei der Erwähnung der Nekromanten dermaßen zugepackt, dass es sich anfühlte, als wollte sie mir den kompletten Arm abreißen, auch wenn man es ihren vollkommen ruhigen Zügen nicht im Geringsten ansah.
   »Vermutlich herausfinden, was du bist. Ich weiß es nicht, Dareth. Ich gehorche nur.«
   »Du gehorchst den Nekromanten?«
   »Nein. Ich gehorche meinem Kriegshäuptling.«
   Gregor und ich zogen es vor, darauf nichts mehr zu sagen. Thrall persönlich hatte also angeordnet, mich zu den Hexern zu bringen, oder ihrer Bitte stattgegeben. Und ich hatte mir Sorgen um Sylvanas Windrunner gemacht.
   Ich brauchte einige Momente, um den Schock zu verarbeiten. Und dann, als ich gerade wieder das Wort an den Ork richten wollte, kam er mir bereits zuvor. »Ich muss sagen, dass ich dich unterschätzt habe, Dareth.«
   »Inwiefern?«
   »Ich dachte, du wärst einfach nur ein weiterer Untoter, der vor seinem Meister flieht und dabei eine Dummheit anstellt, die ihm teuer zu stehen kommt. Manchmal schicken wir die Untoten auch einfach wieder zurück nach Undercity, um unser sogenanntes Bündnis zu stärken.« Er spuckte aus, in etwa so wie ich vorher. »Verdammte untote Brut. Giftmischer, Meuchler, und keine aufrechte Seele unter ihnen. Dachte ich.«
   »Ich&#8230; fühle mich geehrt«, brachte ich zweifelnd und mit gerunzelter Stirn heraus. »Tut es dir deshalb so leid, dass du mir ein Lederband auf die Augen genagelt hast?«
   »Ich habe von Untoten gehört, die sich das selbst zufügen«, grunzte Urgrak, und seine Stimme triefte regelrecht vor Ekel und Hass. »Sich selbst zu verstümmeln, um gefährlicher auszusehen oder warum auch immer sie das tun. Das ist nicht der Weg eines Kriegers.«
   »Der Gerechtigkeit halber muss man sagen, dass ich nicht eben ein Krieger bin.«
   Dieses Mal lachte der Ork auf. Nicht eines der freudigen Lachen, denen man anhörte, dass gleich etwas sehr Schlechtes passieren würde und der Lachende sich bereits wahnsinnig darauf freute, sondern jenes, das wirklich echt klang und es vermutlich sogar war. Dann rauschte seine Pranke heran und schlug mir mit einer Wucht, die unter Orks wohl als freundschaftlich und unter allen anderen Rassen als brutal wahrgenommen wurde, auf die Schulter. »Du und kein Krieger, Dareth? Du hast deine Nachtelfe verteidigt, als wäre sie dein Weib und nicht nur deine kleine Mahlzeit für zwischendurch! Und das, obwohl sie dich eindeutig an die Schlangen und ihren Dolch verfüttern wollte! Habt ihr gehört, Jungs?«, fügte er auf Orkisch lautstark hinzu. »Unser Freund hält sich nicht für einen Krieger!«
   Für einen Augenblick waren alle Augen auf mich gerichtet. Dann lachten die Wächter lautstark los, und es klang so ungezwungen, als hätte man ihnen gerade einen guten Witz erzählt. Tatsächlich schienen sich unsere Begleiter nach dieser kleinen Einlage zu entspannen: Sie blieben aufmerksam, gingen aber nicht mehr so steif wie Statuen und mit immer wieder furchtsam auf mich geworfenen Blicken den Weg entlang. Ich erkannte sogar, nachdem das allgemeine Grunzen verstummt war, ein verbliebenes Lächeln auf einigen Gesichtern.
   »Du hast einen ganz schönen Eindruck auf sie gemacht«, bestätigte Urgrak leise meinen Verdacht. »Und einem von ihnen hast du einen Batzen Gold eingebracht.«
   Ein breites Lächeln formte sich auf meinen Lippen, als mir das Gespräch mit meiner Wache in der kleinen Hütte in den Sinn kam. »Er hat sein Gold auf mich gesetzt?«
   »Er hatte darauf gewettet, dass du und die Elfe bis zum Ende durchhalten. Beim nächsten Kampf will er darauf wetten, dass du jeden in der Arena umbringst, der sich dir in den Weg stellt.«
   Dieses Mal musste ich lachen, was mir einen kalten Blick von An'duna einbrachte, die den ersten Witz schon nicht verstanden hatte. Da ich blind war, ignorierte ich sie einfach und meinte: »Also gut, Urgrak. Wie mir scheint, habe ich mir einen Namen unter dir und deinen Mannen gemacht. Du kennst sicherlich die Blutelfe, die mit mir hier angekommen ist?«
   »Natürlich. Ich wäre ein schlechter Wächter von Orgrimmar, wenn ich sie nicht sofort unter Beobachtung hätte stellen lassen. Sie kam mir vor wie eine Botschafterin für Schwierigkeiten. Vor allem der Taure, der ihr überall hin hinterher trottet.«
   »Weißt du, wo sie sich gerade befindet?«
   »Ich könnte es schnell herausfinden, ja.«
   »Dann finde es heraus und lass es mich wissen, sobald ich von meiner&#8230; Unterredung mit den Nekromanten zurück bin. Ich habe noch einige Dinge mit dieser Frau zu regeln.«
   »Für eine kleine Gegenleistung, gerne. Eine kleine Antwort auf eine kleine Frage.«
   »Die da wäre?«
   »Was hast du getan, um in Undercity von Sylvanas Windrunner gesucht zu werden?«
   Ich überlegte und diskutierte für einige Sekunden mit Gregor, was zu tun war. Eine Lüge aufzutischen war verlockend, aber wenig sinnvoll; wir hatten es mit einem Ork zu tun, der seine Quellen in der Welt besaß und einige Dinge überraschend schnell in Erfahrung gebracht hatte. Aber wie viel von der Wahrheit ihm anzuvertrauen war, ohne einen Nachteil daraus zu erfahren, war genau jene Gradwanderung, die wir gerade auszuloten versuchten.
   Wie immer hatte Gregor schnell keine Lust mehr auf meine Gedankenspiele und posaunte einfach drauf los. »Ich bin kein Untoter, Urgrak. Jedenfalls kein richtiger, keiner, mit dem du es jemals schon zu tun gehabt hättest. Ich schätze, ich bin wertvoll. Und genau aus diesem Grund marschieren wir gerade zu deinen Leuten, damit sie mich näher unter die Lupe nehmen können.«
   Der Ork schaute mich für eine Weile mit hölzerner Miene an, bis er schließlich nickte und sein Augenmerk wieder auf den Weg legte. »Ich erwarte dich in deiner neuen Behausung. Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir einige sehr interessante&#8230; Unterhaltungen haben werden. Und ich hoffe, du verstehst, dass wir dich weiterhin bewachen lassen.«
   Ich lächelte erneut und ignorierte dabei An'dunas Gesicht, das dem eines Mannes glich, dem Hühnchen in Buttersauce versprochen und anschließend Bohnen auftischt worden waren. »Natürlich, Urgrak. Selbst blinde Hunde können noch beißen.«


----------



## Al Fifino (9. August 2014)

*Kapitel 29 – Eine Seele für ein Messer*

Das Loch machte keinen sonderlich freundlichen Eindruck. Es war tatsächlich nicht sehr viel mehr als das: eine Öffnung mitten in Orgrimmar, die in einen der Hügel hineinführte, auf dem irgendein größeres rundes Gebäude stand, vielleicht eine der Versammlungshallen der Orks. Niemand ging hinein; niemand schien es überhaupt zu beachten. Aber das stimmte nicht ganz, wie mir gleich darauf auffiel: die Orks und Trolle, die an dem Höhleneingang vorbei marschierten, wussten sehr wohl von ihm, zogen es aber vor, ihn einfach zu ignorieren.
 »Kann es sein, dass Nekromanten bei deinem Volk nicht eben hoch angesehen sind?«, murmelte ich leise zu Urgrak, als unsere Gruppe direkt vor dem Schlund stehen blieb und die Wachen sich so um uns herum positionierten, dass sie effektiv die neugierigen Blicke der Vorbeieilenden abfingen und zugleich nur noch den Weg in die Tiefen offen ließen.
 Mein weißhaariger Bewacher grunzte, wie er es äußerst gerne tat. »Sie spielen mit Dämonenmächten herum. Wir Orks haben schon unsere Erfahrung mit diesen Wesen gehabt. Ich schätze, selbst du weißt von dem Blutrausch, dem wir einst erlegen waren.«
 Tatsächlich wusste ich nichts davon, aber Gregor weihte mich schnell in das Nötigste ein. Nachdem ich dahingeschieden war, hatte sich die Geisel – wie sich die untote Plage nannte – ausgebreitet. Gleichzeitig war in Kalimdor die Horde eingefallen, wobei damals die Horde nur aus den Ork-, Troll- und Taurenstämmen bestand. Die Orks hatten in ihrer eigentlichen Heimat einen Pakt mit Dämonen geschlossen, welcher schlussendlich dazu führte, dass sie in unsere Welt kamen und beinahe die Menschen überrannten – das wusste ich, das waren alte Geschichten vom Zweiten Krieg. Schon damals waren die Grünhäute kolossale Kämpfer gewesen, für ihre Wildheit gerühmt und alles vernichtend, was sich ihnen in den Weg zu stellen versuchte. Man rieb sie schließlich auf, verbannte die Reste in Internierungslager und war sich sicher, dass man niemals mehr von ihnen hören würde. Und Thrall kroch aus einem dieser Lager hervor, rottete die alten Banden zusammen und erschuf die neue Horde, sehr zur Missgunst der Menschen.
 Doch wie sich nun herausstellte, war ihre Wildheit, ihre Kampfeskraft, ihre Mordlust nicht ihre eigene. Sie hatten Blut getrunken – Blut eines Dämonen, eines Grubenlords, der von Thrall und Grom Hellscream schließlich erschlagen wurde, womit auch dieses bittere Los endete. Der Blutrausch hatte sie unter die Kontrolle der Dämonen gebracht, und der Tod des verhassten Spenders hatte diese Kontrolle wieder aufgehoben. Die Horde ließ sich daraufhin in Durotar nieder und versuchte, einen neuen Abschnitt in ihrem von Leid und Wahnsinn gezeichnetem Buch aufzuschlagen.
 Das alles raste innerhalb von wenigen Augenblicken durch meinen Kopf; Gedanken, Bilder vor dem inneren Auge, Eindrücke, Schilderungen, Emotionen. Es war verrückt, wie schnell ich es aufnehmen konnte, und doch ganz einfach. Es waren nicht mehr nur Gregors Gedanken. Wir hatten gelernt, uns zu vertrauen; wir hatten gelernt, unsere Gedanken auszutauschen. Wir hatten gelernt, eins zu sein, wenn wir es mussten.
 Meine Miene war starr geblieben, und jetzt nickte ich mit der gleichen ausdruckslosen Mimik. »Es ist gut, dass ihr nicht mehr unter diesem Einfluss steht.«
 »Sonst wärt ihr schon alle tot.« Urgrak lachte wieder das raue, kriegerische Lachen, das jeder Ork in irgendeiner Weise zu beherrschen schien und von dem man niemals wusste, ob es ernst gemeint war oder nicht. »Aber ich denke, du verstehst, warum wir Hexenmeistern und Nekromanten nicht sonderlich freundlich gegenüber sind.«
 »_Ich_ bin ein Nekromant«, gab ich mit einem schmalen Grinsen zu bedenken.
 Doch auch dafür hatte Urgrak bereits eine Antwort. »Du bist kein Nekromant, Dareth. Du bist nicht einmal ein vernünftiger Untoter. Wissen die Elemente, was du bist, wenn du es überhaupt selbst weißt, aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass diese verfluchten Teufelsanbeter genau herausfinden werden, was in dir steckt.«
 »Es wäre eine hübsche Abwechslung, nicht im Dunkeln zu tappen«, meinte ich fröhlich und tätschelte dann An’dunas Hand. »Lass uns gehen«, murmelte ich ihr auf Darnassisch zu, und gemeinsam betraten wir die schmale Öffnung und den Weg nach unten.
 Tatsächlich waren die Höhlen gar nicht so dunkel, wie sie von außen erschienen waren. Das helle, brennende Licht der Sonne Durotars hatte lediglich dafür gesorgt, dass man gerade soweit hineinschauen konnte, wie das Licht in sie vordrang. Jetzt aber, da wir um die ersten Abbiegungen gegangen waren, tauchte das erste, schwach magische Leuchten von Fackeln auf, die nicht von normalen Flammen beseelt waren. An’duna machte mich umgehend darauf aufmerksam, in dem sie jeder einzelnen Fackel einen bitterbösen Blick zuwarf und schließlich zu mir meinte: »Magisches Feuer ist so _unnatürlich_.«
 »Aber es brennt sehr viel länger als normales«, gab ich zu bedenken. »Und es passt wohl zu jenen Gestalten, die wir hier unten antreffen werden. Links«, fügte ich hinzu, und gehorsam bogen wir an einer Verzweigung in die angegebene Richtung ab. Gregor kannte den Weg, zumindest war er sich dessen ziemlich sicher. Er hatte einmal einen entflohenen Untoten hier unten umbringen müssen, der erhofft hatte, bei den orkischen Nekromanten Unterschlupf zu finden. Was Gregor gefunden hatte, war seine Leiche und ein großes, durch Magie verursachtes Loch in seiner Brust.
 Wir brauchten einige Minuten, bis wir in einer größeren Kaverne ankamen. Der Weg hatte stetig bergab geführt, und wir waren an nicht wenigen Abzweigungen vorbei gekommen. Ich konnte mir nur vorstellen, wie viele solche Höhlen es wohl unter der Hauptstadt der Grünhäute geben musste, und wie weitläufig sie waren.
 Jene, die wir jetzt betraten, war bereits in Beschlag genommen worden. Geräumige, viereckige Zelte standen den unbehauenen Wänden entlang aufgebaut, und jedes einzelne von ihnen trug das Emblem der Horde. Einige niedriger Kohlepfannen standen verstreut und erhellten die Dunkelheit mit ihrem funkelnden, scheinbar durchsichtigen Flammen. Ich konnte nicht sagen, in welche Farbe sie die Umgebung tauchten, aber ich nahm an, dass es sich ähnlich wie mein Schattenblitz um eine violette Flamme handeln musste. Und natürlich benötigte ich sie nicht mehr, doch auf An’duna hinterließen sie durchaus Eindruck. Sie verzog ihr Gesicht dermaßen, als hätte man ihr gerade die schleimigen Fluten der Kanäle Undercitys eingeflößt und sie gezwungen zu schlucken.
 Als nächstes erblickte ich einige kleine Verzierungen der Bewohner: Schädel besiegter Feinde hingen an Schnüren befestigt von den Decken, und aus ihren Gebeinen waren Windspiele erschaffen worden, die wiederum am Schädel hingen. Ich zählte mindestens zehn dieser Werke, und vermutlich befanden sich in den Zelten selbst noch mehr davon. Dieses Mal war es nicht nur An’duna, die einen sehr missbilligenden Blick aufgesetzt hatte, auch wenn man mir meinen wahrscheinlich nicht ansah.
 Dann wurde plötzlich die Plane des größten, in der Mitte stehenden Zeltes zurückgeschlagen. Augenblicklich blieben wir stehen und beobachteten, wie sich eine wahre Flut von Orks aus dem Zelt ergoss, allesamt in mehr oder minder prächtigen Roben gekleidet, allesamt barfuß und kein einziger mit einer Axt oder einem Schwert bewaffnet. Was mich überraschte, waren die vielen Frauen, die sich unter ihnen befanden. Nekromantie und Hexenwerke schienen ganz ihr Metier zu sein. Entgegen meiner Erwartungen waren sie auch nicht von hässlichen Warzen gezeichnet, buckelig und allgemein abscheulich. Sie waren hübsch – soweit man ein Gesicht mit aus dem Mund hervorschauenden Hauern als hübsch bezeichnen konnte. Zumindest vom Körperbau her wirkten sie allesamt attraktiv: schmal, mit merklichen Ausbuchtungen an Hüften und Brust. Ihre männlichen Kollegen hingegen schienen eher dem grobschlächtigen Standard der Orks zu genügen.
 Die fünfzehn Hexer schritten schweigend auf uns zu, umrundeten uns und bildeten schließlich einen Kreis. Die fünf männlichen unter ihnen schauten mich äußerst unversöhnlich und mit kaum verhohlener Feindseligkeit an. Die zehn Frauen hingegen betrachteten mich mit einer Mischung aus Neugier und schlecht versteckter Zufriedenheit. Sie lächelten allesamt dermaßen selbstzufrieden, dass mir davon fast schon übel wurde. An’duna begegnete ihnen, indem sie meinen Arm noch fester packte, als wäre ich ihr Eigentum und nicht umgekehrt. Scheinbar nahm sie ihre neue Beschützer-Rolle wirklich sehr ernst.
 Für eine Weile standen wir nur da und schwiegen uns an. Weder die Orks noch wir rührten uns, doch es wurde offensichtlich, dass die versammelten Hexenmeister ein Wort von mir erwarteten.
 Deshalb sagte ich trocken: »Ich weiß nicht, wer ihr seid und was ihr vorhabt. Ich hoffe, ihr seid die Nekromanten, und falls ihr es noch nicht bemerkt habt: ich bin blind.«
 Das Schweigen hielt an.
 »An’duna, können wir wieder gehen?«
 »Nein. Sie versperren Weg.«
 »Was für eine Schande. Ich habe besseres zu tun, als mich begaffen zu lassen.«
 Und endlich trat zu meiner Linken eine der Orkfrauen aus dem Kreis und direkt vor mich. Ihre Robe war sehr kunstvoll geschneidert; Seide war mit Mithrilfäden durchzogen worden, um sie widerstandsfähiger und womöglich auch magischer zu machen. Die Fäden leuchteten in meinen Augen hell – Magie hatte ich zwar schon vorher sehen können, aber bei weitem nicht so deutlich – und waren zu komplizierten Mustern verwoben.
 »Untoter«, intonierte sie mit einem seltsam anmutenden Singsang, der Gregor jetzt schon auf die Nerven ging, vor allem, weil sie dabei ihre Arme nach oben hob und die vielen Armreife an ihren Handgelenken zu klimpern begannen. »Du stehst vor den größten Hexenmeistern Orgrimmars. Versuche nicht, uns mit Worten zu belehren. Wir sind es, die dich belehren werden.«
 Ich runzelte die Stirn. »Ich wusste nicht, dass ich Unterricht nehmen würde.«
 Ein kurzes, ärgerliches Blitzen erschien in ihren von Farbe umrandeten Augen. Überhaupt hatte sie sehr viel Farbe in ihrem Gesicht, das scheinbar eine eindrucksvolle Maske bilden sollte, bei mir aber jeglichen Effekt vermissen ließ. Womöglich wäre es eindrucksvoller gewesen, wenn ich hätte erkennen können, welche Farbe es eigentlich war. »Oh, du wirst lernen, Untoter. Eine sehr schmerzhafte Lektion wird es sein.«
 Jetzt legte ich mein drolliges Gebaren ab und zugleich meine Hand auf An’dunas, die bereits Anstalten machte, sich in eine Kampfposition zu bringen. »Wenn sie schmerzhaft ist, große Hexenmeisterin, werde ich gerne auf sie verzichten.«
 Das entlockte der Frau nur ein kehliges Lachen. »Du bist tot, Untoter! Und -«
 »Urgrak erwartet mich zurück«, unterbrach ich sie mit einem schmalen Lächeln.
 Erneut blitzte Ärgernis in ihren Augen auf, doch dieses Mal verzog sie auch den Mund. »Urgrak hat in der Darkfire-Enklave nicht zu bestimmen!«
 »Aber Urgrak hat einen besseren Stand zu Thrall als ihr allesamt. Und er erwartet Informationen von mir, die wichtig für Orgrimmar sein könnten. Ich frage mich, wie erfreut er darüber wäre, wenn ich… verschwinden sollte.«
 Die vorher stillen Reihen fingen an, nervös von einem Fuß auf den anderen zu treten. Die Gesichter der Männer wurden weit weniger feindselig und vielmehr einsichtig; die Frauen hingegen schienen sich kein bisschen zu verändern. »Du bist nur ein weiterer Untoter«, zischte die Hexenmeisterin wütend. »Ein weiteres hässliches Gebilde, das Leben nicht verdient! Wer würde dich vermissen!«
 Die Nachtelfe musste nicht einmal etwas tun. Die Augen der Ork-Frau huschten zu ihr, nur um mit einem schmalen Lächeln wieder zu mir zurück zu kehren. »Deine Begleiterin, ja? Vielleicht sollten wir ja mit ihr beginnen.«
 Ich konnte spüren, wie die ersten Muskeln in meinem Gesicht zu zucken begannen und das fast schon erstickte Feuer in mir gierig an neuen Ästen und Holz leckte. »Meine Begleiterin steht unter meinem Schutz, und ich unter ihrem. Das sollte dir klar sein, Hexerin.«
 »Tatsächlich?« Ihr selbstgefälliges Grinsen gefiel mir überhaupt nicht, und die Tatsache, dass die Männer ihre Mienen noch mehr verzogen, bestärkte mich in meinen Befürchtungen. »Vielleicht sollte deine erste Lektion sein zu lernen, was Verlust bedeutet -«
 An’duna und ich reagierten beinahe gleichzeitig. Noch während sie meinen Arm entließ und einen Schritt auf unseren Gegenüber zumachte, züngelten bereits die ersten violett schimmernden Flammen meiner knöchernen Hand entlang. Meine andere schoss nach vorne, gerade, als die Elfe schon hinter der Nekromantin angekommen war und ihr den Arm um den Hals und ihre freie Hand auf die Seite des Kopfs legte, bereit, ihr das Genick zu brechen. In diesem Moment erhaschte ich ihre Robe, zog sie unsanft an mich heran und hielt drohend den vollendeten Schattenblitz ein paar Zoll von ihrem Gesicht entfernt.
 Das alles benötigte nicht länger als drei Sekunden. Der Ring um uns herum bewegte sich nicht mehr. Kein Atemzug war zu hören. Das Lächeln der Frauen war auf ihren Lippen gefroren, die Männer mit einer Mischung aus Angst und trotzigem Ich-Hatte-Es-Doch-Gesagt erstarrt.
 »Deine erste Lektion, oh größte Hexenmeisterin von Orgrimmar. Unterschätze niemals deinen Gegner, nur weil er blind ist.«
 Ihr Grinsen wurde zu einer wahnsinnigen Fratze, als sie triumphierend brüllte: »Und du unterschätzt mich!«
 Einen Augenblick später wurde An’duna wie aus dem Nichts nach hinten gerissen, wobei sie unserer Gefangenen beinahe den Kopf abriss. Das Ende einer Peitsche hatte sich um ihren Hals gewickelt, und ein paar Schritte hinter ihr, aber noch im Kreis, formte sich eine Figur aus vorher nicht dagewesenen Nebelschwaden: Hufe, denen zwei lange Beine entsprangen und die wiederum im Körper einer wunderschönen und sehr bekannten Frau mit Hörnern und riesigen Fledermausschwingen endete.
 »Jhornva.«
 Sie zwinkerte mir kurz zu und zog dann mühelos die überrumpelte Elfe in die Höhe, wo sie das Spitzohr einige Zoll über dem Boden an ihrem Umhangkragen baumeln ließ. »Was soll ich mit ihr machen, Meisterin?«
 »Töte sie«, zischte die Nekromantin mit einem grausamen Lächeln.
 Meine Hand näherte sich der Ork-Frau so nahe, dass die ersten Flammen verlangend nach ihrer Haut züngelten und sie zusammen zuckte. »Tu das«, knurrte ich mit einer Stimme, von der Eiszapfen herunter hingen, »und deine Meisterin verliert ihren Kopf. Tatsächlich sorge ich dafür, dass nicht genug übrig bleibt, um sie von den Toten holen zu können, verstanden?«
 Jhornva hielt mitten in ihrer Bewegung inne. Ihre Hand hatte sich bereits dem Hals der Elfe genähert, wahrscheinlich, um sie mit ihrer unmenschlichen dämonischen Kraft zu erwürgen. Jetzt betrachtete sie mich eingehend, bis sie wieder lächelte. »Das tust du nicht, Dareth. Du würdest dich selbst viel zu sehr dafür hassen.«
 »Aber ich tue es«, grollte Gregor aus mir hervor und zwang dabei meine Lippen zu einem manischen Grinsen, das so breit war, dass es schmerzte. »Blut wird fließen, ihre Gedärme werden diese Höhlenwände zieren, und wenn ich mit ihr fertig bin? Dann vernichte ich dich.«
 Das Lächeln auf ihren Lippen wurde zu meiner unangenehmen Überraschung breiter. Ihre Augen verengten sich zu Schlitzen, ihre freie Hand legte sich auf ihre Brust und ihre Zunge schnellte über ihre Lippen, wobei sie noch immer die halb benommene An’duna in die Höhe hielt. »Ah… der kleine Nekromant, mit dem ich so viel Spaß hatte. Hast du mich vermisst, Gregor Darkhand?«
 Für einige Sekunden starrte jeder in der Höhle die Succubus an, mit Ausnahme von der Elfe, die stöhnend versuchte, ihre fünf Sinne wieder einzusammeln.
 »TÖTE SIE!«, kreischte die Nekromantin und hob dabei ihre Faust, in der sich erste dunkle Magie sammelte.
 Ich zögerte keinen Wimpernschlag lang. Meine eigene Faust fraß sich tief in das Gesicht der Ork-Frau, wobei sich augenblicklich der Gestank von verbranntem Fleisch mit wahnsinnigen, von Pein erfüllten Schreien vermengte. Achtlos warf ich sie zur Seite und stürmte auf die Succubus zu, die wiederum nichts anderes tat als mich anzulächeln und ihre Hand dem ungeschützten Hals der Elfe näher zu bringen.
 Dann geschah alles sehr schnell. Ich merkte noch, wie An’duna plötzlich zu Boden ging, fallen gelassen von der Dämonin; wie meine nach vorne schnellende Faust mühelos zur Seite geschlagen, mein anderer Arm gepackt und ich herangezogen wurde, nur um mich in einer eisernen Umklammerung wiederzufinden.
 Und ich spürte Jhornvas Lippen, die sich auf die meinen pressten, und ihre Zunge, die in meinem Mund schnellte wie eine Schlange, als wollte sie mich verzehren.
 Meine Sicht verschwamm. Mein Atem stockte – das heißt, ich hörte vollends auf zu atmen – und meine Arme, meine Beine, mein ganzer Körper begann zu zittern. Ihre Zunge spielte regelrecht mit meiner, und je mehr sie das tat, desto mehr wollte ich, dass der Kuss nie enden würde. Und ich wusste, dass ich eigentlich dagegen ankämpfen sollte, aber ich konnte mir einfach nicht erklären, warum. Warum gegen etwas kämpfen, das so schön war? So innig und liebevoll und vertraut und schlichtweg himmlisch?
 Ich war verliebt.
 Als sich ihre Lippen lösten, lächelte sie mich an, und ihr Gesicht war wunderschön. Ihr Lächeln war wunderschön, ihre kleine Nase war wunderschön, ihre Augen funkelten wie Sterne, und wenn sich ihre Brust hob und senkte, wollte ich in Tränen ausbrechen, so wunderschön sah sie aus.
 Aber irgendetwas war gar nicht wunderschön. Ich blinzelte ein paar Mal, weil Jhornva alles war, was ich sehen konnte, und eigentlich wollte ich auch gar nichts anderes sehen als sie und ihre vollen, verheißungsvollen Lippen. Irgendwelche Geräusche drangen dumpf an mich heran, zu leise, um mich wirklich darum scheren zu wollen, aber wieder war da dieser Hauch eines Gefühls, dass irgendetwas nicht stimmte.
 »Folge mir«, wisperte die wunderschöne Jhornva, und alle Gedanken waren wie Kerzen ausgeblasen. Meine Augen hefteten sich auf ihr Lächeln, und ich folgte ihr, ich wäre ihr auch noch bis ans Ende der Welt gefolgt, bis ins Totenreich selbst –
 Das Totenreich. Die farblose Welt.
 »Folge mir«, hauchte sie wieder, aber dieses Mal war der Wind in meinem Kopf viel schwächer, und einige der neu entzündeten Kerzen leisteten verzweifelten Widerstand. Die farblose Welt, das Totenreich… wo ich schon einmal gewesen war. Und wer noch…
 »Wir sind gleich da«, schnurrte Jhornva, und ihre Lippen näherten sich wieder den meinen, und unendliche Glückseligkeit sprudelte in mir auf in der Erwartung eines weiteren Kusses dieses himmlischen Geschöpfs, aber…
 Das Totenreich. Die farblose Welt, in der ich schon einmal gewesen war, und wer noch… Wer noch! Es schien wie aus einem anderen Leben zu sein, aber…
 Es funkelte. Es war ganz unten am Rand meiner Sicht, und es funkelte immer wieder. Aber es anzuschauen hieß, meinen Blick von diesem göttlichen Wesen abwenden zu müssen und nicht ihren makellosen, perfekten Körper bewundern zu können, ihr wehendes Haar, die winzigen Falten um ihren Mund, wenn sie lächelte…
 Aber das Funkeln war stur. Es funkelte einfach weiter, und eine der Kerzen in meinem inzwischen sehr dunklen Kopf leuchtete jedes Mal ein bisschen stärker, wenn ich es wieder bemerkte. Und etwas in mir trachtete wirklich danach, das Funkeln zu sehen. Und sofort danach würde ich ja wieder Jhornva anschauen und vergöttern können.
 Also senkte ich meinen Kopf. Mein Kinn stieß auf meine Brust. Alles war verschwommen, bis auf den kleinen Ring, der an einer Kette hing und immer wieder funkelte wie ein Glühwürmchen in einer dunklen Nacht.
 Meine Liebe.
 Und plötzlich waren meine Ohren frei, um die verzweifelten, wütenden Rufe der Nachtelfe zu hören, die meinen Namen brüllte. Meine Augen sahen die Fackeln um mich herum, die Höhlendecke über mir und Jhornvas Gesicht, aus deren Stirn zwei hässliche Hörner sprossen. Und neben ihr schwebte ein verunstaltetes Gesicht über mir, dem eine Wange fehlte und stattdessen verbranntes Fleisch aufwies, und das mich aus wahnsinnigen, hervorquellenden Augen mit einem äußerst mordlüstern aussehenden Dolch in der erhobenen Hand anstarrte.
 »Oh, du Miststück.«
 Die Klinge bohrte sich bis zum Heft in meine Brust. Mein Schrei gellte durch die Höhlen, wurde von ihnen zurückgeworfen und sprang hin und her, als die Hexerin das Messer nach unten zog und mich aufschlitzte, dann mit einem wahnsinnigen Lachen den Dolch zur Seite legte und begann, mit ihren Händen meinen Brustkorb zu öffnen.
 Gregor war wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Vielleicht stand er noch immer unter dem Zauber der Succubus, und ich hoffte es für ihn, weil die Schmerzen jetzt sehr schnell sehr stärker wurden. Als ich versuchte, dem verfluchten Weib meine Faust ins Gesicht zu drücken, bemerkte ich erst, dass ich auf einer Art Opferaltar lag und man, wie es für solche Altäre üblich ist, meine Arme und Beine mit Seilen befestigt hatte.
 Das erfreute Gekreische der verdammten Hexenhure neben Jhornva ließ darauf schließen, dass sie gefunden hatte, wonach sie suchte. »Seelensteine!«, quietschte sie voller Entzücken, während sie in meinen Innereien herumwühlte. »Zerschlagene Seelensteine, die mit ihm verwachsen sind! Oh, wir beide lernen heute sehr schmerzhafte Lektionen! Und jetzt betäube ihn!«, schnauzte sie die Succubus an, die sich gehorsam über mich beugte und mir tief in die Augen schaute. Es war, als würde sie einfach durch meinen Lederverband hindurch blicken. »Liebst du mich nicht?«, murmelte sie mit einem solch anzüglichen Lächeln, dass selbst Steine dahingeflossen wären. Und dann pressten sich ihre Lippen auf die meinen.
 Doch dieses Mal kam es anders. Es war nicht die Lust, die mich übermannte; es war nicht das Verlangen nach Liebe, nach Geborgenheit, oder einfach nur nach dem üppigen Körper der Dämonin. Es war der Ring auf meiner Brust, der wie ein tonnenschweres Gewicht auf mich drückte und mich daran erinnerte, wen ich für den Rest meines miserablen Lebens lieben würde.
 Und zugleich sagte etwas in mir: »Ja.«
 Als ihre Zunge in meinen Mund schnellte, war ich schneller als sie. Ihr Schrei war nur schlecht zu hören, weil sich meine Zähne in sie verbissen hatten und ich sie erst nach einigen Sekunden schmerzhafter Rangelei entließ. Und zugleich suchte ich meine letzten Reste Manas zusammen, die noch nicht verpufft waren, um einen Schattenblitz zu formen.
 Voller Entsetzen stellte ich fest, dass nichts mehr da war.
 Der Schmerz kam wie ein Attentäter: ungesehen, plötzlich und ohne ein Geräusch. Ich wusste, dass gerade etwas extrem Schlechtes passiert war, denn aus weiter Ferne drang der von Pein erfüllte Schrei Gregors an mich heran. Die Schmerzen, die er fühlte, entgingen mir hingegen kein bisschen. Und als ich kurz aufschaute, erkannte ich auch, was gerade geschah: die verrückte Ork-Hexenmeisterin fing mit allen Zeichen größter Zufriedenheit an, einen der Seelensteine aus mir herauszuschneiden.
 Mit einem Mal dröhnte Gregors Stimme in meinem Schädel, so sehr, dass mein ganzer Kopf erzitterte und es sich einen Weg aus meinen Mund bahnte. Selbst in meinen Ohren klang das Brüllen nicht wie von einem Menschen, nicht einmal wie von einem Untoten. Es hatte etwas Erschreckendes, es war so laut und verzerrt, als könnte es nicht von dieser Welt stammen. Und ich konnte nicht einmal mehr meine Augen schließen, die wie gebannt auf die lachende Frau gerichtet war.
 Lange, dünne Finger mit spitzen Krallen schlossen sich um ihr Handgelenk hielten es so sehr fest, dass der Dolch sich keinen Zoll mehr bewegte. Überrascht schauten wir beide die Succubus an, die ihrerseits all ihre Aufmerksamkeit auf die Hexenmeisterin richtete. Sie lächelte noch immer, doch in ihren Augen brannte ein kaltes, erbarmungsloses Feuer. »Das war nicht unsere Abmachung«, schnurrte sie wie eine Katze, die eine Maus in die Enge getrieben hatte und es jetzt für angebracht hielt, ein höfliches Gespräch mit ihr zu beginnen.
 »Lass mich sofort los, Jhornva!«, schnauzte die Ork-Frau die Dämonin an, doch nichts dergleichen geschah. Stattdessen fuhr die Succubus etwas leiser fort: »Unsere Abmachung, Arga. Du würdest ihn nicht töten, du würdest ihn mir überlassen. So war es vereinbart.«
 »Gehorche deiner Meisterin, Dämon!«, brüllte die Hexerin voller Wut und einem ersten zweifelnden Flackern in ihren Augen. »Du gehörst mir! Du gehorchst mir! Du -«
 Das Knacken war so gut zu vernehmen, dass es gar nicht mehr ihres Schmerzgeheuls bedurfte, um zu wissen, dass Jhornva ihr gerade das Handgelenk gebrochen hatte. »Du hast eine Abmachung mit einem Dämon gemacht, Arga, und du glaubst, du müsstest dich nicht daran halten?« Das Lachen der Succubus klang mehr als nur fehl am Platze, während sie den Dolch in die Hand nahm, ihn ohne viel Federlesen aus meinem offenen Bauch herauszog und ihn in weitem Bogen hinter sich schmiss. »Oh, wie gerne habe ich mich als deine treue Dienerin aufgespielt! Die Hexenmeister zu töten, die dir nicht passten, einige Leute quälen, die interessante Dinge wussten… wir hatten viel Spaß miteinander.«
 Kreischend riss Arga ihre unverletzte Hand in die Höhe und streckte sie der Dämonin entgegen. Einen Augenblick später war sie in einer dunklen Wolke gehüllt, aus der nur noch ihre Augen hervorleuchteten und ihre Schwingen herausstachen. Was auch immer das für ein Zauber war, er ließ die Hexenmeister in ihrer Ecke noch mehr zurückweichen und den Atem anhalten.
 Als eine der Schwaden zu nahe an mich heran waberte, verstand ich auch, warum. Der Gestank war abscheulich, als würde Fleisch in Sekundenschnelle verrotten und meine Nase mit dem Geruch füllen. Und kaum dass ich ihn eingeatmet hatte, strömten Qualen und Pein durch mich, als wäre ich derjenige, dessen Fleisch gerade vor sich hin faulte.
 Jhornva lachte. Gemächlich, noch immer in dem scheußlichen Zauber gehüllt, umrundete sie den Altar und trat direkt an ihre Kontrahentin heran. »Schattenmagie gegen ein Wesen, das aus den Schatten selbst kommt? Du enttäuschst mich, Arga.«
 Der Schlag kam so schnell, dass ich ihn nicht einmal sehen konnte, doch die blutenden Striemen, welche ihre Klauen auf der Wange der Hexerin hinterließen, sah ich nur zu gut. Arga schrie auf, wich voller Panik zurück und warf dabei einen Schattenblitz nach den anderen auf die Succubus. Nicht wenige verfehlten sie, einigen wich sie mit graziler Gewandtheit aus, doch jene, die sie trafen, ließen sie ächzen und stöhnen. Dennoch huschte sie mit einem lüsternen Lächeln ihrem Opfer hinterher, und auch die dunkle Wolke verflüchtigte sich, zerstob in kleine Teile und fiel wirkungslos zu Boden, wo sie ins Nichts verpuffte, aus dem sie gekommen war.
 Mit einem freudigen Schrei stürzte sie auf die Hexenmeisterin zu, so schnell, dass sie nur noch ein verschwommener Schatten war, der um die Ork-Frau herumtanzte und lauter blutige Kratzspuren an ihr hinterließ. Arga versuchte, sich so gut wie möglich zu wehren, aber es war offensichtlich, dass sie im Nahkampf keine Chance gegen die Dämonin haben würde. Jedes Mal, wenn die Hexenmeisterin einen Zauber zu wirken versuchte, fuhren ihr Fingernägel über Augen und Gesicht oder hinterließen blutige Kratzer an den Armen. Je länger es dauerte, desto verzweifelter wurde sie und desto unkontrollierter wurden ihre Schläge, bis sie nur noch versuchte, sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen die Furie zu wären.
 Und dann, als wäre die Katze das Gespräch mit der Maus schließlich überdrüssig, erstarrte Arga. Voller Entsetzen weiteten sich ihre Augen, als sie auf die Hand schaute, die halb in ihrer Brust steckte. Ihre eigenen zitternden Hände betasteten sie wie in einem Traum, bis der erste feine Faden Blut aus ihrem Mundwinkel lief. Mit einem letzten Seufzen und einer gerunzelten Stirn, als könnte sie nicht verstehen, was gerade geschehen war, ging sie zu Boden.
 Jhornva bewegte spielerisch die blutbefleckten Finger, bevor sie einen davon genüsslich ableckte und gemächlich zum Altar zurückkehrte. Sie strich mir liebevoll über die Wange, bevor sie mir zu hauchte: »Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns schon bald wieder.«
 Dann atmete Arga den letzten Rest ihres Lebens aus, und die Succubus verpuffte einfach in eine kleine, wabernde Schwefelwolke.

 Der Ork in seiner viel zu engen Robe starrte mich schweigend an, und ich erwiderte ebenso schweigend seinen Blick.
 Er machte einen drolligen Eindruck: Seine Muskeln waren selbst durch den Stoff hindurch zu erkennen, und ihn als Nekromant zu bezeichnen, schien schlichtweg falsch. Er musste einfach ein Krieger sein, jemand, der mit einer kleinen Axt und einem gut gezielten, mächtigen Hieb einen ganzen Baum zu Fall brachte. Und sein Gesicht wurde von dichtem, schwarzem Haar umrahmt, das in einer wallenden Mähne sein Genick hinunter fiel und ein wenig an einen Löwen erinnerte. Ein Löwe mit Hauern und kleinen, etwas verloren dreinblickenden Äuglein und einer kolossalen Schnauze.
 Schließlich reichte er mir den gläsernen Flakon, den er die ganze Zeit über etwas unschlüssig in der Hand gehalten hatte. Eine blaue Flüssigkeit schwappte darin umher, und ich musste nicht lange überlegen, was es sein könnte.
 Für eine Weile hielt er das Gefäß fast direkt vor mein Gesicht, bis An’duna, die neben mir saß, zuerst mit einem wehleidigen Ausdruck die Augen verdrehte, um sich dann seiner zu erbarmen und ihm das Flakon aus der Hand zu reißen. »Er ist blind«, brummte sie noch voller Ironie, bevor sie den Korken aus dem Flaschenhals zog und ihn vorsichtig an meine Lippen setzte.
 Mit jedem Schluck spürte ich regelrecht, wie sich meine geistigen Kräfte erneuerten. Ein Manatrank. Man konnte sagen, was man wollte, aber dieser Nekromant war trotz seines grobschlächtigen Aussehens nicht dumm.
 Die Heilung kostete mich einige Minuten und unendliche Schmerzen. Nicht nur, dass ich Organe flicken und meinen halben Bauch zusammenwachsen lassen musste; als meine Heilkräfte begannen, den halb entfernten Seelenstein wieder an seinen Platz zu bringen, berührte ich Gregors Seele für einige Momente mit heiligem Licht, und es war, als würde ein Lavasee versuchen, einen Gletscher zum Schmelzen zu bringen. Unglaubliche Kräfte waren hier am Werk, und unglaubliche Qualen überfluteten mich dabei.
 Außerdem fühlte ich mich schwach. Man hatte gerade in meinem Bauch herumgewühlt wie in einer Kiste auf dem Basar, und man hatte versucht, etwas aus mir herauszuschneiden, das eine Seele beinhaltete. Womöglich sogar mehrere Seelen, oder verschiedene Teile einer Seele, denn der Seelenstein war nicht mehr ganz, sondern zerbrochen, und mit mir selbst verwachsen. Die verdammte Hexenmeisterin hätte genauso gut mein Herz herausschneiden können, und es wäre bestimmt nicht weniger schmerzhaft gewesen. Es glich einem Wunder, dass ich überhaupt die Konzentration für den Heilzauber aufrechterhalten konnte.
 Schließlich sank ich schwer atmend gegen den Altar, an dessen Seite ich mich hingesetzt hatte, und betastete vorsichtig die noch immer klaffende Wunde in meinem Bauch. »Es reicht nicht«, wisperte ich schwach zu An’duna, die ihrerseits nur nickte, kurzerhand den Saum ihres Kleides nahm und anfing, mit dem Opferdolch geeignete Verbände herauszuschneiden – nicht ohne den Dolch vorher an der Robe der toten Ork-Frau zu reinigen.
 »Es tut mir leid, was geschehen ist«, meinte der Ork plötzlich und deutete dabei sogar eine leichte Verbeugung an. Seine Kollegen standen ein ganzes Stück hinter ihm noch immer in ihrer schattigen Ecke und beobachteten genau, was gerade passierte, immer bereit, gleich ihre eigenen Zauber und Dämonen zu beschwören, falls etwas aus dem Ruder laufen sollte.
 »Arga hatte schon immer einen gewissen Groll gegen Untote, seit einer von ihnen ihren Ehemann gefressen hat«, fuhr der Nekromant entschuldigend fort. »Sie war, offen gestanden, verrückt.«
 Die männlichen Hexenmeister im Hintergrund nickten zustimmend, hörten aber sofort damit auf, als sie die bitterbösen Blicke ihrer weiblichen Kollegen bemerkten.
 »Niemand traute sich, ihr zu widersetzen, nicht zuletzt wegen ihrer Succubus. Jene, die es versuchten, sprangen mit glückseligen Eifer von Klippen oder wurden tot und von Peitschenhieben und Klauen gebrandmarkt aufgefunden.«
 »Und du bist nun der neue Führer der Enklave?«, fragte ich mit einem gepeinigten Lächeln, während An’duna nicht eben zimperlich damit begann, meine Wunde zu verbinden, aus der ein dünner, zähflüssiger schwarzer Faden Bluts hinauslief.
 »Vorerst, ja. Mein Name ist Gorlock. Gorlock Clangorfist.«
 »Den Namen einem ehemaligen Feind zu verraten, kann ein schlechter Zug sein, Gorlock.« Gregor zuckte merklich zusammen, als die Elfe die Verbände festzurrte, und zischte leise: »Das tat weh!«
 »Ein Zeichen des Vertrauens«, erwiderte Gorlock mit einem Lächeln und einer weiteren Verbeugung. »Wisse, Dareth Grishnak, dass nicht jeder nach deinem Leben trachtet. Ich und meine Brüder«, er warf einen Blick auf die grunzenden und nickenden Männer und auch auf die Frauen, die ihm jedoch lieber auswichen, »waren schon länger der Meinung, dass sich etwas ändern sollte in der Enklave. Zu lange sitzen wir hier unten und leiden unter dem Los, das die Brennende Legion unserer Zunft gegeben hat. Wir könnten Dinge tun, an welche andere nicht einmal zu denken wagen – nicht, um zu herrschen«, und ein wissendes Lächeln erschien auf seinen Lippen, dem meine finstere Miene nicht viel abgewinnen konnte. »Arga war ebenfalls dieser Meinung, doch sie hatte andere Motive. Düstere Motive, die viel mit Zerstörung und der Vernichtung aller Untoten zu tun hatte.«
 »Ich kann sie verstehen.«
 »Wir alle verstanden, warum sie so war. Aber das heißt nicht, dass sie so handeln durfte. Wenigstens ist der Spuk jetzt vorbei. Und da du hier bist, wollen wir dir unsere Hilfe anbieten.«
 »Hilfe?«, wiederholten Gregor und ich verblüfft. »Bei was?«
 »Dein Schattenblitz ist mächtig, mein Freund, aber teuer. Er verbrennt fast alles in dir, wie wir unschwer erkennen konnten, und ist mehr Werkzeug deiner Emotionen denn deiner Magie. Wir können dich unterrichten.«
 »Und im Gegenzug?«
 »Nichts«, brummte Gorlock mit einem Lächeln, das für einen Ork viel zu schlau wirkte.
 »Nichts«, wiederholten wir, dieses Mal misstrauisch. »Rein gar nichts, ja?«
 Gorlock verbeugte sich so tief, dass wir fast auf einer Augenhöhe waren. »Ein Freund von Urgrak«, wisperte er mit einem breiten Grinsen, »ist auch mein Freund.«
 Als er sich wieder aufrichtete, rasten meine Gedanken bereits in alle möglichen Richtungen davon und entwarfen die tollsten Szenarien, was gerade passiert sein könnte. Der Gedanke, dass es sich bei allem hier nur um einen Traum handelte, stand hoch im Kurs, auch wenn ich nicht wusste, wann ich eingeschlafen sein sollte.
 An’duna überprüfte ein letztes Mal, dass die Verbände auch vernünftig saßen, und die Schmerzen fühlten sich so echt an, dass ich den Traum umgehend wieder verwarf. Dann wandte sie sich mit blitzenden Augen an den Hexenmeister. »Und ich?«
 »Ihr, meine Liebe, dürft unseren Freund natürlich geleiten und ihn unterstützen, wie es Euch am besten erscheint.«
	An’duna und ich sahen uns für einen Moment an, bis ich schließlich nur mit den Schultern zuckte und vorsichtig meine Hand ausstreckte. »Einverstanden.«
 Gorlock schüttelte sie mit einem Haifischgrinsen, das dem von Urgrak wie zum Verwechseln ähnlich sah.

 »Du willst ein Hexenmeister werden.«
 Die Kühle in ihrer Stimme ließ keinen Zweifel daran, was An’duna von meinem neuesten Meisterstreich hielt. Sie stützte mich zwar, weil ich mich nicht einmal stark genug fühlte, um alleine zu gehen, aber sie vermied es tunlichst, mich auch nur anzusehen. Die neue Kutte, die sie trug, verdeckte auch ihre Beine, die nun vom Kleid nicht mehr geschützt waren.
 »Ich muss einer werden«, entgegnete ich ruhig und geduldig. »Ich möchte nicht wissen, was passiert, wenn einmal diese dunklen Kräfte einfach ausbrechen, nur weil ich wütend werde, und ich sie dann nicht einmal kontrollieren kann.« Genau genommen war das schon einige Male passiert, aber ich vermied es tunlichst, der Elfe von dem Gefangenen in den Kerkern Undercitys zu erzählen.
 Die ersten Lichtstrahlen drangen ein ganzes Stück weiter vorne bereits in die Stollen ein und markierten den Weg zum Ausgang. »Hexenmeister sind genauso unnatürlich wie Untote«, bemerkte das Spitzohr mit einem gewissen Maß an Schärfe, nur um schnell fortzufahren: »Es beunruhigt mich, Dareth. Ich kenne keinen Hexenmeister, der jemals etwas Gutes getan hätte.«
 »Aber du kennst inzwischen einen Untoten, der es zumindest versucht.«
 Sie starrte stur geradeaus, bis sie doch noch sanft lächelte, gerade, als wir um eine Biegung gingen und in die heißen, staubigen Straßen Orgrimmars traten. »Ich kenne jemanden, der versucht gut zu sein, aber er ist kein Untoter.«
 »Das habe ich mir oft selbst gesagt, An’duna. Bisher habe ich immer etwas gefunden, um mich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Der neueste Beweis? Diese Wunde.« Ich drückte mit meinem Finger auf den Verband und bereute es sofort. »Jedes lebendige Wesen«, ächzte ich mit verzerrtem Gesicht, »wäre schon längst ohnmächtig gewesen.«
 »Wenn du jedes Mal so reagierst, wenn ich dich aufmuntern will, dann verschwinde ich lieber wieder.«
 Ich lachte leise und nickte den drei Grünhäuten zu, die rings um den Höhleneingang Position bezogen hatten und sich nun in einem Dreieck um uns herum aufstellten, um mit grimmigen Gesichtern und gut zur Schau gestellten Waffen deutlich zu machen, dass man besser weiter ging und sich nicht für das komische Pärchen in ihrer Mitte interessierte. »Nun, vielleicht lerne ich ja etwas Interessantes und -«
 »Sie liebt dich, das weißt du? Die Succubus«, fügte sie hinzu, als sie meine gerunzelte Stirn und vermutlich verwirrten Gesichtsausdruck sah. »Sie – woher willst du das wissen?«
 »Ich weiß es«, erwiderte sie leichthin. »Wie sie dich ansah. Man konnte den Hunger in ihren Augen sehen. Sie will dich besitzen.«
 Für eine Weile war ich sprachlos. Allein der Gedanke, dass Jhornva mich lieben könnte, brachte so viel Unruhe in meinen Kopf, dass es schwer wurde, einen klaren Gedanken zu fassen. Doch als ich ihn doch noch erhaschte, erstarrte ich regelrecht.
 »Gregor«, brummte ich mit einer bösen Vorahnung.
 Mein Bruder antwortete nicht sofort, doch als er es tat, war seine Stimme so leise, dass ich nichts verstehen konnte, obwohl die Worte aus meinem eigenen Mund kamen.
 »Du liebst sie, Gregor?!«
 Die Seele wandte sich in mir wie ein Wurm an einem Angelhaken. »Vielleicht«, murmelte der Wurm schließlich.
 »Aber du bist ein Untoter!«
 »Und sie ist eine verfluchte Succubus!«, entgegnete Gregor nicht minder hitzig. »Sie ist dafür geschaffen, Leute zu verführen! Und sie ist so… so schön und so grausam und…«
 Für einen Augenblick erinnerte ich mich an die Gefängniswache in Undercity zurück, die so einen guten Eindruck auf meinen Bruder gemacht hatte, und ich musste mich zusammenreißen, um nicht lauthals loszulachen. Allerdings hielt dieses kleine Hochgefühl nicht lange an. »Gregor, woher wusste sie, dass wir hier sein würden? Und vor allem: woher kennt sie dich?«
 Auch An’duna wartete gespannt auf eine Antwort. Mein Bruder ließ sich Zeit mit ihr, aber schließlich murmelte er: »Nicht hier. Ich erkläre es euch, wenn wir zurück sind.«
 Ich machte meinem Unmut darüber mit einem leisen Seufzer Platz. »Also gut. Ich hoffe, es ist eine verdammt gute Erklärung.«
 »Gut?« Gregor rang mir ein schmales Lächeln ab. »Nein. Etwas, das viel besser zu uns passt, Dareth. Verrückt.«


----------



## Al Fifino (14. August 2014)

*Kapitel 30 &#8211; Seelen fangen*

 Ugrak erwartete uns mit dem breitesten Grinsen, das ich auf seinem Maul bisher gesehen hatte. Es machte mir unmissverständlich klar, dass er irgendwie bereits herausgefunden hatte, was in der Enklave geschehen war, und dass er sehr zufrieden mit sich selbst war.
 Kaum dass die Wachen hinter uns die Tür geschlossen hatten, marschierten wir zu dem Tisch hinüber, ließen uns auf die Bank fallen und bedachten unseren Gegenüber mit einem möglichst tödlichen Blick, bis ich schließlich ziemlich aufgebracht meinen Mund öffnete. »Du hast genau gewusst, was passieren würde!«
 »Oh, nicht genau«, erwiderte der Ork und ließ dabei eine gebratene Keule durch die Luft kreisen, die er in der Hand hielt. »Aber ich wusste, dass Arga langsam zu mächtig für meinen Geschmack wurde, und dass sie einem auf dem Silbertablett präsentierten Untoten nicht widerstehen können würde.«
 »Also schickst du mich rein, in der Hoffnung, dass ich sie töte?!«
 »Du hättest sie nicht getötet!«, widersprach er mir voller Entrüstung. »Du hättest dich gegen eine Wahnsinnige verteidigt, die dir ans Leder wollte! Jeder der Anwesenden hätte mir das bestätigen können. Aber was tatsächlich passiert ist, ist ungleich interessanter.«
 Ich musste mich zusammenreißen, um ihm seine verfluchte Keule nicht aus der Hand zu schlagen. Gregor hatte bereits die Kontrolle über meine Finger erlangt und versuchte verzweifelt, sie in die richtige Position zu bringen, aber der Rest des Arms gehörte noch immer mir. »Und Gorlock ist&#8230;?«
 »Mein Bruder. Eine grausame Enttäuschung für meine Eltern, ein Hexenmeister, und das nach all dem, was die Brennende Legion uns Orks angetan hat. Aber er ist von unschätzbarem Wert für mich, und nun, da wir den letzten Stein aus dem Weg geräumt haben, können wir vielleicht endlich anfangen, die Hexer aus der Versenkung zu holen und sie gewinnbringend einzusetzen.«
 »Gewinnbringend als was, wenn ich fragen darf?«
 »Alles. Hast du jemals einen Dämon im Kampf gesehen? Leerwandler sind die perfekten Schutzschilde bei einer Attacke. Und eine Höllenbestie&#8230; Nun, wenn eine Höllenbestie beschworen wird, ist ohnehin alles zu spät.«
 »Nicht kontrollierbar«, schnauzte An'duna mitten in unser Gespräch hinein. »Dämonen nicht kontrollierbar. Du solltest es wissen.«
 »Zumindest die großen nicht, das stimmt.« Urgrak kratzte sich mit seiner freien Hand am Bart, nahm dann einen großen Bissen von der Keule und fügte schmatzend hinzu: »Fi gleinen schon. Meiftens.«
 »Was geschieht jetzt? Und schluck bitte erst herunter, ich möchte verstehen, was du sagst.«
 Das halb durchgekaute Fleisch rutschte gut sichtbar durch seinen Hals und verschwand in den Tiefen seines Magens. »Du hast einen Dienst für mich erwiesen, Dareth, und niemand kann sagen, dass Urgrak seiner Dankbarkeit nicht Ausdruck verleiht. Du bist mein Gast in Orgrimmar. Natürlich ein Gast, von dem niemand weiß, außer ein paar wenigen speziellen Leuten.«
 »Nach meinem Kampf in der Arena werde ich kaum einfach durch die Stadt marschieren können. Und An'duna ist eine Nachtelfe. Wenn man auch nur ihre Haut sieht, wird man sie niedermetzeln.«
 »Dann sollte man sie eben besser nicht sehen.« Mit einem Schulterzucken warf der Ork die Keule einfach über seine Schulter nach hinten, lehnte sich ein wenig nach vorne und stützte seine Ellenbogen auf dem Tisch, um die Hände wie bei einem Geschäftsabschluss kräftig aneinander zu reiben. »Ich bezweifle, dass du eine Wahl hast, Dareth. Du wirst in Undercity gesucht. Die Tauren in Thunderbluff verabscheuen Untote noch mehr als wir. Und wenn wir dir deine Haare abrasieren und deinen grausigen Bart ein wenig kämmen, wird man dich gar nicht wiedererkennen, vor allem nicht mit dem Lederband. In den Augen Orgrimmars bist du in der Arena gefallen. Und die Nachtelfe wurde freigelassen, was für einigen Unmut und sehr viele Diskussionen über Ehre und Versprechen, die man vielleicht doch brechen sollte, gesorgt hat.«
 »Was sagt Thrall dazu?«
 »Thrall weiß nichts davon. Er will nichts davon wissen. Er hat genug Scherereien damit, die Horde zusammen zu halten und jeden davon zu überzeugen, dass Sylvanas Windrunner und ihre Verlassenen wirklich Verbündete sind und keine neue Geisel. Nach allem, was ich weiß, kann man der Banshee-Königin auch nicht trauen, aber der Frieden ist so schon brüchig genug.«
 Ich schwieg für einen Moment und überdachte genau meine Lage. Schlussendlich war sie bei weitem besser, als ich zu hoffen gewagt hatte. Ich würde das Hexer-Handwerk lernen, Jhornva beschwören und ausquetschen können, und mich anschließend auf die Suche nach dem Mondbrunnen machen, um Gregor dorthin zu schicken, wo er auch hingehörte.
 »Warum lässt du An'duna dann nicht einfach frei? Sie -«
 »Nein.«
 Überrascht wandte ich mich an die Nachtelfe, die mich wiederum voller Entschlossenheit und auch leicht säuerlich ansah.
 »Was hat sie gesagt?«, fragte Urgrak neugierig, der von der Sprache der Nachtelfe kein einziges Wort verstand.
 »Nichts«, antwortete ich etwas lahm, bevor ich mich wieder zu ihm umdrehte. »Anscheinend hat meine Begleiterin ihre eigenen Motive. Sie bleibt.«
 »Ausgezeichnet!« Urgrak stand schwungvoll auf, rieb sich dabei noch immer die Hände und grinste sein verhasstes Haifischgrinsen. »Dann werde ich gleich einen Peon vorbeischicken, der dich rasiert. Deine Nachtelfe sollte sich solange im Nebenzimmer verstecken. Nicht, dass ein Peon sonderlich neugierig oder plapperhaft wäre, das haben die Prügel ihnen schon vor langer Zeit ausgetrieben.«
 Kaum dass Ugrak unsere neue Behausung verlassen hatte, stellte mich die Elfe umgehend zur Rede. »Du wolltest ihm also meine Freiheit abringen?«
 »Nun, ja -«
 »Was fällt dir ein!« Sie brüllte mich dermaßen an, dass ich regelrecht erschrak und vor ihr zurück wich. »Willst du mich loswerden?! Stehe ich dir im Weg?«
 »Ich &#8211; ich wollte nur, dass du frei bist &#8211;«
 »Wenn ich frei sein will, werde ich es dir schon sagen!« Sie verfolgte mich unnachgiebig, jeder Schritt rückwärts wurde umgehend von ihr mit einem vorwärts beantwortet. »Bin ich zu schwach für dich? Vertraust du nicht darauf, dass ich dich schützen kann, nur weil mich irgendeine dämonische Schlampe überrascht hat?!«
 Die Bank drückte unangenehm gegen meine Unterschenkel, als ich gegen sie stieß. An'duna hinderte das nicht daran, sich mir auf einen Zoll zu nähern und mich vollkommen an ihrer Wut teilhaben zu lassen. Ihr Finger bohrte sich in meine Brust, als wollte sie einem Toten klarmachen, dass ihr Zorn gerade überquoll. »Tu das nie wieder«, wisperte sie, und ihre plötzlich so leise Stimme war noch viel furchteinflößender als ihr Geschrei kurz davor.
 Ich nickte nur. Es schien gerade genug zu sein, um sie davon abzubringen, mir den Kopf abzureißen. Sie schnaubte noch einmal auf, bevor sie endgültig von mir abließ und sich trotzig auf die Bank fallen ließ.
 Für die nächste Zeit betrachtete mich das Spitzohr mit einer Miene, die deutlich machte, dass sie mir gerade die Schuld für alles Schlechte, was ihr jemals widerfahren war, zuschob. Auch einige zögerliche, besänftigende Worte von mir und einige eher beleidigende Worte von Gregor vermochten sie nicht davon abzubringen, mit verschränkten Armen auf der Bank sitzen zu bleiben und mich einfach nur wie ein Raubvogel zu beobachten. Es war nicht so, als hätte es mir Angst gemacht &#8211; zumindest nicht mehr als ihr Gefühlsausbruch vorher &#8211; aber ihr starrer Blick machte mich dennoch nervös. Und so vertrieb ich mir die Zeit, indem ich vor ihr auf und ab marschierte und sie versuchsweise immer wieder anlächelte, stets darauf vorbereitet, ein verärgertes Zischen als Antwort zu bekommen, das aber niemals kam.
 Gregor hatte sich derweil daran gemacht, in seinen Erinnerungen nach einigen Dingen zu stöbern, die ihm merklich zusetzten. Ich musste nicht einmal versuchen, seine Gedanken zu lesen, um zu wissen, was ihn beschäftigte, und um einen weiteren Streit zu entgehen, ließ ich ihn vorerst gewähren. Die Geschichte mit der Succubus konnte er mir später auch noch erzählen; schließlich konnte er schlecht einfach weglaufen.
 Ein Pochen an der Tür ließ mich in meinem stetigen Trott innehalten. »Wer ist da?«
 Eine raue, aber dennoch merkwürdig klein wirkende Stimme antwortete in gebrochener Gemeinsprache. »Ich soll Haare schneiden.«
 Ich drehte mich zur Elfe um, blickte sie bittend an und deutete auf den Raum gleich nebenan. Tatsächlich erhob sie sich, auch wenn sie mich keines Blickes würdigte, und schwebte geradezu über den Boden und durch das Zimmer in das andere. Sie ließ es sich jedoch nicht nehmen, die Tür laut genug zuzuknallen, dass man es auch noch am anderen Ende Orgrimmars hörte.
 Ich seufzte wehleidig auf, bevor ich mich dort hinsetzte, wo die Frau gerade aufgestanden war. »Komm herein.«
 Was durch die Pforte eintrat, war im Grunde genommen ein dummer, breiter Ork. Ihm fehlten der typische kriegerische Gesichtsausdruck, das Haar, die Entschlossenheit in den Augen, der aufrechte Gang eines Wesens, das wusste, was es wollte, und die Zuversicht im Allgemeinen. Vielmehr herrschte stets das genaue Gegenteil vor: er ging gebeugt, schaute ängstlich und etwas verloren drein, und kein einziges Haar bedeckte seinen glatten grünen Schädel. Aber davon abgesehen hätte es ein Ork sein können.
 Der Eindruck änderte sich, als er erneut sprach. In seiner Stimme schwang einerseits das Streben nach Nichtstun mit, so gähnend gestreckt war sie; andererseits hörte ich Unterwürfigkeit heraus, die nicht von meinem Aussehen, sondern eher von den Schlägen herrührte, die er bekommen würde, wenn er nicht gehorchte. »Ich soll Haare schneiden«, wiederholte er.
 Ich runzelte die Stirn, betrachtete für einen Moment Kamm und Schere, die er in seinen beiden Händen hielt, und nickte schließlich etwas zögerlich. »Das hat man mir auch gesagt.«
 Diese Bestätigung reichte ihm vollkommen. Ohne ein weiteres Wort schlurfte der Peon zu mir hinüber, hob dann zu meinem Erstaunen mit augenscheinlicher Leichtigkeit die Bank an, drehte sie ein wenig, so dass er problemlos hinter mich treten konnte, und tat dann genau dies. Ich erkannte, dass das Wesen bei weitem nicht so kraftlos war, wie es den Eindruck machte. Die Muskeln waren einfach nicht so gut zu sehen wie bei anderen Orks, aber der gesamte Körperbau war drahtig und kräftig, wenn auch gut unter den weiten, sehr einfachen Klamotten versteckt.
 Einen Moment später hörte ich auch schon die Schere klappern und fühlte, wie der Kamm durch mein lichtes Haar fuhr. Und wieder wurde ich von dem seltsam anmutenden Wesen überrascht: Auch wenn es offensichtlich war, dass er die Arbeit nicht gerne verrichtete, tat er sie doch umsichtig, genau und schnell. Das Einzige, das mir dabei Sorgen bereitete, war der dumpfe, abgedroschene Ausdruck in seinen Augen, wenn ich sie einmal zu Gesicht bekam. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dem beinahe perfekten Arbeitstier gegenüber zu stehen: dümmlich, ein wenig faul, aber mit ein paar Schlägen zu Höchstleistungen ermutigt. Und ich konnte mir gut vorstellen, dass Orks nicht eben zimperlich mit den Schlägen waren.
 Der Peon werkelte nur ein paar Minuten an mir herum, bevor er mich mit seinem unterbelichteten Gesichtsausdruck anstarrte, nickte und fragte: »Noch eine Arbeit?«
 Versuchsweise strich ich mir über das, was er von meinem Bart übrig gelassen hatte, und über meinen Kopf. Selbiger war praktisch geschoren und zu einer ziemlich glatten Glatze geworden, die zu meiner eigenen Überraschung weder seltsame Beulen noch runzelige oder vertrocknete Haut aufwies. Mein Kinn wurde dafür nur noch von einem kurzen, aber dichten Flaum bedeckt, der sich bis zu meiner Unterlippe ausbreitete und erst dort stoppte. Tatsächlich hatte ich das Gefühl, menschlicher auszusehen als jemals zuvor, aber erst ein vernünftiges Spiegelbild würde das bestätigen.
 »Hat man dir noch etwas aufgetragen, mein Freund?«
 Der Peon schien für einen Moment sehr verwirrt. Er legte nicht nur seine Stirn, sondern sein ganzes Gesicht in Falten, öffnete seinen Mund ein wenig und brachte schließlich ein »Nein« hervor.
 »Dann&#8230; denke ich, dass ich dich nicht länger benötige. Danke.«
 Der Peon bewegte sich keinen Zoll.
 Für einige Momente schwiegen wir uns an, bevor ich es noch einmal probierte: »Du kannst gehen, mein Freund.«
 Sein Maul öffnete sich noch eine Spur weiter, aber mehr geschah nicht. Gerade, als ich mich fragte, ob er wohl nur einige wenige Worte der Gemeinsprache beherrschte, etwa »Ich soll Haare schneiden!«, und es auf Orkisch versuchen wollte, drang doch noch ein anderes Wort aus ihm hervor.
 »Freund?«
 Jetzt war ich es, der mit halb offenem Mund dasaß und meinen Gegenüber anstarrte. Im Gegensatz zu ihm erholte ich mich jedoch ziemlich schnell von der Überraschung. »Ähm&#8230; ja. Mehr oder minder. Ich meine, ich kenne noch nicht einmal&#8230; ähem. Wie heißt du?«
 Wieder herrschte für einige Augenblicke Stille, in denen der Peon dreinschaute, als würde er gerade scharf nachdenken. Wahrscheinlich versuchte er herauszufinden, ob ich seinen Namen brauchte, um ihn an irgendeinen großen, bösen Ork zu verraten, der ihn daraufhin durch die Gegend treten würde, oder ob es tatsächlich einen anderen Grund geben könnte. Schließlich gewann die Unterwürfigkeit über die Anstrengung, die mit dem Nachdenken kam. »Olgak.«
 »Olgak. Man nennt mich Dareth. Dareth Grishnak.«
 Die Worte hinterließen, wie erwartet, ihre Wirkung. Seine Augen leuchteten regelrecht auf, und ein breites, dümmliches Grinsen breitete sich über seinen Mund aus. »Dachte, ich gesehen habe! Kannte Euch! Ehre!« Und er verbeugte sich so tief, das er drohte, vornüber zu kippen.
 »Schon gut, Olgak!« Peinlich berührt stapfte ich zu ihm hinüber und richtete ihn wieder auf, nur um zu bemerken, dass er durchaus so groß wie ein normaler Ork sein könnte, wenn er nicht immer mit hängenden Schultern durch die Gegend schlurfen würde. Selbst Gregor, der sich gerade fertig machte, ihm irgendetwas Fieses entgegen zu schleudern, hielt sich in diesem Augenblick lieber zurück. »Ich hoffe, du verstehst, dass du niemanden sagen kannst, dass ich noch lebe?«
 Wieder verzog der Peon, als er angestrengt nachdachte, bis es sich mit einem imaginären Schlag klärte. »Ja.«
 »Gut«, erwiderte ich wenig überzeugt und klopfte ihm aufmunternd auf die Schulter.
 »Wo Elfe?«
 Meine Hand blieb auf seiner Schulter. Und auch wenn er immerzu dümmlich dreinschaute, wusste auch Olgak, dass er gerade etwas Falsches gesagt hatte. »Habe gehört«, plapperte er hastig und hob bereits seine Hände halb über den Kopf, als befürchtete er, ein Knüppel könnte aus dem Nichts auf ihn niedersausen.
 »Gehört. Hm. Und woher willst du wissen, dass es eine Elfe war, die du gehört hast?«
 »Kenne Sprache. Scheußlich.« Er wirkte bereits ein wenig hoffnungsvoller, da noch immer keine Prügel über ihn hereingebrochen waren.
 »Und wann hast du sie gehört, diese Sprache?«
 »Auf der Straße. Am Loch zu den Dunklen.«
 Ich neigte meinen Kopf ein wenig zur Seite und betrachtete eingehend diesen muskulösen Koloss, der sich erfolglos hinter sich selbst zu verstecken suchte. »Tatsächlich.«
 »Habe Euch gehört«, nuschelte er. »Bin gefolgt.«
 »Ich habe dich nicht gesehen.«
 Olgak zuckte nur mit den Schultern, das erste Anzeichen einer Gefühlsregung in ihm, die nicht direkt mit Angst zu tun hatte. »Niemand achtet auf Peon. Schlagen Peon, wenn schläft. Schlagen Peon, wenn arbeitet. Wenn nicht brauchen Peon, sehen Peon nicht.«
 Ein Lächeln huschte über meine Lippen, zu schmal, um wirklich aufzufallen. Aber Olgak bemerkte es.
 »Arbeitest du für Urgak?«
 Augenblicklich schüttelte er den Kopf. Man konnte ihm regelrecht ansehen, wie er die Prügel fürchtete, die ihm Urgak verpassen würde, wenn er es jemals bestätigen sollte. Dass er sich nur selbst verriet, fiel ihm gar nicht auf.
 »Gut. Du kannst gehen, Olgak.«
 Hastig stand der Peon auf und rannte fast schon zur Tür hinüber, nur um dann noch einmal stehen zu bleiben, bevor er sie aufreißen konnte. »Bitte«, wimmerte er leise, »nicht verraten, Dareth.«
 Ich grinste ihn breit an. »Warum sollte ich einen Freund verraten, Olgak?«
 Ich hatte noch nie einen Ork weinen sehen, und auch dieser Peon tat es nicht. Allerdings war er so nahe daran, dass er geräuschvoll seine Nase nach oben ziehen musste, bevor er hinaus in die heiße Glut der Sonne Orgrimmars treten konnte.
 »Ein Peon-Spion. Urgrak ist genial«, murmelte Gregor anerkennend. »Gut gemacht«, fügte er mit leichter Missgunst hinzu, als würde er mir meinen Erfolg nicht so recht gönnen.
 »Ein netter Kerl«, stimmte ich meinem Bruder zu. »Meinst du, wir können ihn dazu bewegen, uns etwas mehr zu erzählen?«
 »Er hat dir jetzt schon praktisch aus der Hand gefressen. Peons sind die unterste Schicht der Orks. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man sie absichtlich mit Prügeln dumm und angsterfüllt hält. Die perfekten Arbeiter. Ohne sie würde Orgrimmar verhungern.«
 Ich nickte. »Arme Schweine.«
 Das Geräusch einer sich öffnenden Tür hinter mir ließ mich umdrehen. An'duna stand im Türrahmen und schaute mich herausfordernd an.
 »Was haben wir ihr eigentlich angetan, Gregor?«
 »Ich habe Frauen nie verstanden.«
 »Das erklärt dann wohl auch die vielen Kratzer in meiner Haut und das Loch in meiner Brust, ungefähr dort, wo das Herz ist?«
 »Oh, haha. Du solltest ein Schelm werden, Dareth.«
 Die Elfe schwebte wieder zu uns hinüber, ließ sich dann alles andere als grazil wieder auf ihre Bank fallen und begann, uns von neuem anzustarren. Dieses Mal hatte ich allerdings schon nach wenigen Minuten keine Lust mehr darauf. »Also gut, An'duna. Entweder erzählst du mir, was dich so sehr aufregt, oder ich verschwinde in die Stadt und lasse dich hier für die nächsten Stunden in deinem eigenen Gram köcheln.«
 Ihr Blick war so feurig, dass es sich anfühlte, als würde sie mich in Brand stecken. »Du wolltest mich loswerden!«
 »Du bist eine Nachtelfe mitten in Orgrimmar. Was, beim Licht und bei allen Heiligen Lordaerons, solltest du hier wollen?«
 »Dich beschützen, natürlich!« Sie sagte es so anklagend, dass ich tatsächlich für einen Moment ein schlechtes Gewissen darüber bekam, wie ich das nur hatte vergessen können. Gregor hingegen scherte sich nicht im Geringsten darum. »Ich bin ein verdammter Untoter, Nachtelfe. Warum würdest du mich beschützen wollen? Und komm mir nicht wieder mit dem ganzen Schwachsinn von wegen, ich hätte dir das Leben gerettet«, fügte er kühl hinzu, als sie gerade sprechen wollte. »Ich bin das absolut Widernatürlichste, das dir begegnen kann. Deinesgleichen tötet mich, wann immer sie können. Deinesgleichen hasst mich, es ist ihnen regelrecht angeboren. Warum also willst du nicht in die Freiheit? Was ist schlimm genug, dass du lieber einen Untoten begleitest und dich dazu niederlässt, ihn zu beschützen? Schlimm genug, dass du versuchst, mir zu _gefallen?_ Was erwartet dich da draußen?«
 Diese kleine Rede hatte sie zum Schweigen gebracht, nicht aber ihre Wut gelindert. An'duna biss die Zähne aufeinander, um mir nicht gleich eine wütende Antwort entgegen schleudern zu müssen, und ihre Nase blähte sich zornig auf, wann immer sie einen Atemzug tat.
 Dann dämmerte es mir wie die Sonne Orgrimmars: erst kleine, gütige Lichtstrahle, welche die dunkle Nacht erhellen und den Morgen ankündigen, dicht gefolgt von einem riesigen, versengenden Feuerball, der bis zum Zenit aufstieg. 
 »Sie fürchtet sich«, murmelte ich in die Stille hinein. 
 »Sie fürchtet sich? Das Einzige, das sie zu fürchten hat, ist hier! Sie -«
 »Nein, Gregor. Sie fürchtet sich nicht vor dem Tod, sie fürchtet weder die Orks noch uns. Sie fürchtet ihre eigenen Leute.«
 »Was?!«, schnauzte mein Bruder und unterzog die jetzt besonders schweigsame Elfe einer genauen Untersuchung. »Das ist lächerlich. Was hat sie zu befürchten, wenn sie zurückkehren würde?!«
 »Sie war eine Gefangene der Untoten. Wer weiß, mit was für Krankheiten man sie infiziert hat, um nur einen Grund zu nennen.«
 Gregor zögerte für einen Moment. »Also gut, das Argument zählt, aber -«
 »Sie hat sich fangen lassen. Wer weiß, ob sie ihrer Position, ihres Rangs überhaupt noch wert ist.«
 »Na fein, du kennst dich in ihrer Kultur besser aus als ich, und dennoch -«
 »Sie konnte die Kinder nicht beschützen.«
 Es waren genau diese Worte, welche ihre Miene hart wie Granit werden ließ und den Schmerz, den sie verspürte, darin einschloss. Selbst Gregor, der noch immer kein Mitleid zu kennen schien oder es zumindest nicht offen zeigte, verkniff sich seine nächsten Kommentare.
 »Selbst wenn sie es wollte, sie kann nicht einfach zurück, Gregor. Nichts wäre, wie es vorher war. Böse Erinnerungen und anklagende Blicke der Eltern und aller um ihr herum&#8230; sie würde lieber sterben, als das ertragen zu müssen. Sie würde alles andere lieber tun als das.«
 Wieder legte sich die Stille über uns. Sympathie hatte mich bis in die letzte Faser meiner Seele ergriffen. An'duna war fast in derselben Lage wie ich, was ich in meiner Blindheit erst jetzt richtig erkannte. Uns beiden waren Dinge widerfahren, die uns für immer verändert hatten; und uns beiden war klar, dass wir nichts daran ändern konnten. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die uns blieb, war, weiter zu marschieren und zu hoffen, dass wir uns jemals selbst verzeihen könnten, auch wenn wir nicht daran glaubten.
 Die Nachtelfe hatte diese Verbindung zwischen uns von Anfang an erkannt. Kein Wunder, dass sie so wütend geworden war, als ich sie genau jenen Weg hinunterschicken wollte, den ich selbst nicht zu betreten wagte.
 »Also gut«, brummte Gregor ein wenig verschnupft. »Solange ich weiß, woran ich bei ihr bin.«
 Ich konnte nicht anders, als breit zu grinsen. »Du weißt doch noch nicht einmal genau, woran du bei mir bist.«
 »Bitte, zeige den Orks deine Scherze. Ich werde mit Genugtuung die Schläge ertragen, die unweigerlich über uns hereinbrechen.«
 Ich zwinkerte der Frau zu, und sie schenkte mir den Anflug eines traurigen Lächelns. Es bedurfte keiner weiteren Worte. Und auch wenn ihre Seele nicht in meinem verrottenden, stinkenden Körper steckte, so war mir jetzt klar, dass wir alle Seelengeschwister waren &#8211; eine kleine, verrückte Familie.

 Auch wenn es Gregor ein wenig missfiel &#8211; wie so vieles, das ich genoss &#8211; so freute ich mich darüber, dass An'duna wieder mit mir redete.
 Die nächsten Stunden verbrachten wir an dem Tisch und unterhielten uns über alles Mögliche: die Wälder Teldrassils, der Heimat der Nachtelfen; die Stadt Lordaeron, wie ich sie in meiner Erinnerung vor ihrer Zerstörung hatte; über das, was ich noch von meinen Reisen zu den Landen der Nachtelfen wusste; über Gefahren und Abenteuer, die wir beide bereits gemeistert hatten.
 Wir lachten über zurückliegende ungeschickte Taten, über Streiche, die wir gespielt und für die wir auch bitterlich bestraft worden waren. An'duna prustete sogar, als ich ihr von meiner Nacht in den Kerkern Lordaerons erzählte und wie Leah, meine kleine Bogenschützin, mich hatte herausboxen müssen, nachdem ich einige Wächter an der Nase herumgeführt hatte und ihnen endgültig der Kragen geplatzt war.
 Und dann fragte sie mit dem Ausdruck vollkommener Unschuld, den jede Nachtelfe zu beherrschen schien: »Und was ist mit Gregor und seiner Bekanntschaft?«
 Ich grinste so breit wie kurz zuvor Ugrak, doch Gregor machte es mir sehr schnell mit einem fast schon hasserfüllten Seufzen zunichte. »Ich habe die ganze Zeit auf diese Frage gewartet.«
 »Dann solltest du froh sein, dass sie endlich gestellt wurde!«
 Ich konnte spüren, wie sich Gregor danach sehnte, sich selbst eine ordentliche Ohrfeige zu geben, aber seinen Drang doch noch in den Griff bekam. »Also schön, und nur, damit mich das Spitzohr nicht mehr so anschaut.« Tatsächlich starrte An'duna mich mit einem schmalen Lächeln an, wie jede Frau es tat, sobald sie mehr über die Zukünftige eines Mannes erfahren sollte.
 »In meinem früheren Leben &#8211; bevor ich diesen Quälgeist Dareth und seine ekelhafte Frömmigkeit mit mir herum schleppen musste &#8211; sollte ich als Hexenmeister ausgebildet werden. Man hatte wohl in mir sehr früh eine gewisse Affinität zu den dunklen Mächten festgestellt, und wie es sich für einen Untoten gehörte, der unter Sylvanas Windrunners Kommando stand, sollte ich auch das erlernen, was ich am besten konnte.
 »Ich wurde also in das Magierviertel verlegt und unter die Fittiche eines begnadeten Hexers gestellt, ein gewisser Harold Darkspawn. Er war ein relativ junger Untoter, er sah so aus, als hätte er noch kein Jahrhundert hinter sich gebracht. Und natürlich hatte er das nicht, so lange existierten die Verlassenen noch gar nicht, aber es ist schwer, das Alter einer Leiche einzuschätzen, wenn sie sich erst einmal ein wenig bewegt und allerlei Teile von sich in der Gegend verstreut und liegen lässt.
 »Jedenfalls«, und hier unterbrach Gregor seine Geschichte, um einen kräftigen Zug aus einer der Weinflaschen zu nehmen, die auf dem Tisch zwischen kaltgewordenen Speisen und Früchtetafeln standen, »war er ein Bastard. Ein begnadeter zwar, aber das machte es nicht besser, eher das Gegenteil. Und er war bockig wie ein Kaninchen in der Brunftzeit. Muss in seinem früheren Leben ein reicher Mann gewesen sein, er kleidete sich nur in den besten Gewändern, die er in Undercity auftreiben konnte, seine Behausung glich einer Villa, Wandteppiche und Gemälde und Kerzen und was nicht noch alles, und weigerte sich, auch nur ein Wort mit mir zu wechseln, wenn er es nicht musste. Er war ein Lebemann gewesen, und er blieb es über seinen Tod hinaus.
 »Er brachte mir nach Wochen auch endlich den Schattenblitz und die Dämonenhaut bei, beides Zauber, über die Dareth durch mich nun auch verfügt. Und weil er ein bockiger Narr war und mich beeindrucken und vermutlich auch ein wenig eifersüchtig machen wollte, nahm er sich vor, mir die Beschwörung einer Succubus beizubringen. Dafür braucht man drei Dinge: sehr viel Mana im Körper, einen gut gefüllten Seelenstein und einen Namen.
 »Das Mana war kein Problem, ich quoll praktisch über davon. Die kleinen Zauber, die mir Harold beibrachte, beherrschte ich zwar eher stümperhaft. Sie waren effektiv, fraßen aber auch meine Kräfte auf. Und dennoch schien sich das Mana bei mir äußerst schnell zu regenerieren, als würde ich es von irgendwoher aufsaugen.
 »Seelensteine hatte Harold selbst mehr als genug. Er füllte sie natürlich nicht selbst, er hatte einige Lakaien dafür, die er mit einem Hungerlohn abspeiste. Die armen Schweine trauten sich nicht, gegen ihn aufzubegehren, weil er im Magierviertel vielleicht nicht eben beliebt war, aber einen guten Stand besaß.
 »Und einen Namen gab er mir natürlich auch. Ich denke, ihr könnt euch denken, welcher es war.«
 »Jhornva«, murmelte ich leise, und Gregor nahm einen weiteren tiefen Zug.
 »Jhornva, genau. Das hübscheste, teuflischste, atemberaubendste Weib, das ich jemals gesehen hatte. Nicht einmal die Nachtelfe, wegen der ich starb und die ich jetzt jage, hätte gegen sie ankommen können, und nur wegen ihres Aussehens war ich dieser Schlampe überhaupt gefolgt. Und es machte mir auch nichts aus, dass Jhornva riesige Fledermausschwingen besaß und ihre Beine in Hufen endeten und zwei Hörner aus ihrer Stirn sprossen. Es war mir vollkommen egal.
 »Was mir alles andere als egal war, geschah sofort nach meiner ersten Beschwörung: Sie stand vor mir, lächelte mich mit diesem wunderschönen Lächeln an, verschlang mich regelrecht mit ihren Augen, sie ließ ihre Zunge über ihre Lippen schnellen&#8230; Und dann kam Harold, riss sie an sich und küsste sie. Und sie ließ ihn nicht nur gewähren, sie erwiderte es. Den Geräuschen nach zu urteilen schliefen sie diese Nacht nicht, sie waren zu beschäftigt.
 »Harold, der Bastard, der er war, hatte also eine neue Aufgabe für mich gefunden, um seinen faulen Arsch zu schonen: Wann immer er seine Bockigkeit nicht mehr unter Kontrolle halten konnte, brüllte er so lange, bis ich angetrottet kam, schmiss mir einen Seelenstein zu und befahl mir, ihm seine Geliebte zu holen. Und ich tat es, ich hatte keine sonderlich große Wahl. Und er zwang mich, ihnen zuzuschauen, damit ich sie sofort wieder zurück schicken konnte, wenn er fertig war.
 »Es verzehrte mich. Mein Hass auf die Elfe, von dem ich geglaubt hatte, dass nichts mit ihm konkurrieren könnte, wurde von meinem Hass auf diesen verdammten Leichnam übertrumpft, der genau jenes Wesen durchbürstete, für das ich zum ersten Mal seit meiner Auferstehung etwas verspürte, das nicht mit Zerstörung und Wut zu tun hatte. Ich wollte an seiner statt neben ihr liegen, und wenn sie mich nur berührt und süße Worte in mein Ohr geflüstert hätte, wäre es genug gewesen.«
 Er schwieg für eine Weile, gefangen in Erinnerungen und Träumen, die niemals in Erfüllung gehen sollten. An'duna wagte es kaum zu atmen, so gespannt war sie, auch wenn man ihr immer wieder den Ekel ansehen konnte, den sie alleine bei dem Gedanken bekam, mit einer Dämonin zu schlafen.
 Eine leere Weinflasche und eine frisch geköpfte später fuhr Gregor mit seiner Geschichte fort. »Harold war sich seiner zu sicher. Er war größenwahnsinnig. Mehr noch als jeder normale Untote. Er machte sich Feinde, wohin er auch ging, durch seine Art, durch seinen Hochmut, durch seine Verächtlichkeit. Alles in allem gute Tugenden in einem Untoten, aber Harold brachte das Kunststück fertig, es dermaßen zu übertreiben, dass sogar die anderen Magier keine Lust mehr auf ihn hatten.
 »Und er war so sicher von sich selbst, dass er glaubte, niemand würde jemals etwas von ihm stehlen. Der Dummkopf hatte dermaßen viele Seelensteine, gefüllt und ungefüllt, dass es ihm nicht einmal auffiel, wenn ich ein oder zwei an mich nahm und mich dann in mein Zimmer im tropfenden Keller zurückzog. Er war so faul und bequem geworden, dass er sich nicht die Mühe machte, immer wieder auf Schwingungen der Magie zu achten oder nach verdächtigen Geräuschen zu horchen. Und wie sich herausstellte, war Jhornva genauso loyal und rücksichtsvoll wie er selbst. Mehr noch, sie war von mir äußerst angetan. Sie hatte sich&#8230; verliebt.«
 An'duna erwachte schlagartig aus ihrer Trance. »Verliebt«, wiederholte sie höhnisch.
 »Verliebt«, bestätigte Gregor mit einem Schulterzucken und einem weiteren Schluck. Allmählich wurde mir warm, meine Sicht verschwamm immer wieder ein wenig, und das wunderschöne Gefühl des Rauschs machte sich in mir breit. »Nichts Ungewöhnliches für Succubi, habe ich mir sagen lassen. Es geschieht oft, dass sie sich in ihren Beschwörer verlieben, auch wenn Jhornva genug guten Geschmack besaß, um Harold als das zu enttarnen, was er war: ein bockiger Bastard. Sie halten es wohl normalerweise lieber mit Menschen und Gnomen, und einige sollen Orks verfallen sein, aber Jhornva&#8230; sie liebte mich. Und wie sie das tat. Ich hatte noch nie mit einer Frau geschlafen, nicht in meinem früheren Leben und nicht nach meiner Auferstehung. Es war sehr&#8230; erleuchtend. Und wenn sie danach neben mir lag, und der Geruch ihres Schweißes mir in die Nase stieg und besser roch als das frische Blut eines Menschen, wollte ich sie nie wieder in ihre Domäne zurück schicken.
 »Aber wie alle guten Liebesgeschichten muss auch meine tragisch enden. Sie endet damit, dass Harold seinen faulen Arsch doch einmal in die Höhe hob, um selbst Jhornva zu beschwören. Nur konnte sie seinem Ruf nicht antworten, weil wir gerade ineinander verschlungen in meinem Raum lagen. Er wurde so wütend, dass er mit allen Mitteln versuchte herauszufinden, wer ihm seine liebste Gespielin, wenn auch nur für wenige Minuten, geraubt hatte. Und er fand mich.
 »Der Kampf war kurz, aber schmerzhaft. Seine Schattenblitze durchbohrten mich, seine Flüche ließen meine Knochen bersten und mein Fleisch faulen, und Schmerzen, wie man sie sich nicht vorstellen kann, überrollten mich. Jhornva zerkratzte ihm das gesamte Gesicht, aber er schaffte es, sie zu bannen und zurück zu schicken. Doch er brauchte zu lange dafür. Es gab mir die Gelegenheit, meinen Dolch zu ziehen, hinter ihm zu treten und ihm seine verdammte Kehle durchzuschneiden.
 »Von Jhornva gab es keine Spur mehr. Und ich stand mit dem Blut meines Meisters besudelt in seinem Haus. Also riss ich mir meine Klamotten vom Leib, rannte in eines seiner unzähligen Zimmer, nahm mir die erstbesten Kleider, die ich fand, und einen Umhang mit einer weiten Kapuze und verließ das Haus. Ich kam weit genug, bis man seinen Tod bemerkte, und zu meiner Überraschung wurde er mit viel Schadenfreude und wenigen Rufen nach Vergeltung aufgenommen. Wie ich schon sagte, er war nicht sonderlich beliebt.
 »Ich war schwer verletzt. Ich brauchte Hilfe. Also ging ich zu den einzigen Untoten, von denen ich glaubte, dass sie mich nicht sofort ausliefern würden: die Schurken- und Attentäter-Gilde. Wie es sich herausstellte, konnten sie Harold Darkspawn genauso wenig leiden wie jeder andere auch, und sie nahmen mich mit offenen Armen auf.«
 Gregor kippte den Rest der Flasche in sich hinein, rülpste einmal laut und fing dann an, sich dem kalten Fleisch zuzuwenden. Ich ließ ihn gewähren. Ich war zu verwundert darüber, dass dieses eiskalte, mörderische Gerippe tatsächlich so etwas wie Liebe verspüren konnte, wenn auch nur einem einzigen Wesen gegenüber, und wohl nur, wenn dieses Wesen zugegen war. Auch An'duna ging es augenscheinlich nicht anders: ihr Lächeln war hinfort gewischt, und sie betrachtete Gregor wie in einem anderen Licht. Schließlich räusperte sie sich, woraufhin Gregor mitten im Kauen innehielt. »Hast du sie wiedergesehen?«
 »Nein«, brummte mein Bruder, kaute weiter und schluckte seinen Bissen hinunter. »Es war zu gefährlich. Darkspawn war zwar durch und durch ein Schweinepriester gewesen, aber es gab doch noch Leute, die in seiner Schuld standen und alles daran legten herauszufinden, wer ihn umgebracht hatte. Sie hätten mich sicherlich befragt, wenn ich nicht von den Schurken versteckt worden wäre. Aber jeder ist abgehauen, so schnell er konnte, alle Diener dieses Sohns einer Kakerlake, und sie konnten sich niemals sicher sein, wer es getan hatte. Als ich dann ein Attentäter geworden war, erkannte man mich nicht wieder &#8211; zu viele Schnitte, die gebrochene Nase, anderes Haar und so weiter &#8211; und ich hütete meinen Namen wie meinen Augapfel. Nicht, dass ich mir noch Sorgen um meinen Augapfel machen müsste«, fügte er verbittert hinzu.
 »Sie hat erwähnt, dass sie deine Seele nicht bei sich behalten konnte«, meinte ich vorsichtig. »Als du das zweite Mal tot warst.«
 »Davon weiß ich nichts«, erwiderte Gregor dumpf, wobei er sich schon wieder dem Fleisch zuwandte. »Ich weiß nichts von dieser Schattenwelt, die du erwähnt hast, ich weiß nichts von Jhornva. Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich, wie bei Arthas Barte sie es geschafft hat, uns ausfindig zu machen.«
 »Ausfindig machen?«, fragte An'duna verblüfft. »War es kein Zufall?«
 »Hast du überhaupt zugehört?«, schnauzte mein Bruder die Elfe an. »Sie hatte einen Handel mit Alga abgeschlossen. Sie wusste, dass wir hierher kommen würden, und sie hat sich selbst zur Sklavin dieser Ork-Hure gemacht, um uns hier zu erwarten. Ich möchte wissen, woher sie das wusste, und vor allem wie.«
 »Nun, nichts einfacher als das«, meinte ich leichthin. »Wir besorgen uns einen Seelenstein, beschwören sie und fragen sie.«
 Gregor verharrte für einen Moment, und unzählige Gedanken schossen ihm durch meinen Kopf, die von wahnsinniger Vorfreude bis zu irrer Furcht reichten. »Einfach«, murmelte er dann mit einem schrägen Lächeln. »Dareth, es ist nie einfach.«


----------



## Al Fifino (7. September 2014)

Wollte nur mal eben "Hallo" an alle Leser sagen, und Danke, dass ihr so eifrig weiterlest. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehe, warum der Ticker des Threads wächst und wächst, obwohl ich nur so lahmarschig voran komme. Aber... joa, Danke.
(Wie der Kapitel-Titel schon vermuten lässt, wird's jetzt auch ein wenig anstößiger. Es bleibt aber in einem appetitlichen Rahmen, also keine falsche Scheu.)
_________________________
*
Kapitel 31 – Liebesspiele*

 Der Plan besagte folgendes: An’duna musste versteckt bleiben; ich, oder eben Gregor, mussten lernen, wie man Seelen in einen Seelenstein verschloss; wir mussten eine Seele einfangen; und dann würden wir Jhornva beschwören und herausfinden, warum wir von einer geflügelten Schönheit mit dämonischen Wurzeln verfolgt wurden.
 Der Plan klang eigentlich sehr einfach und einleuchtend. Was mir zu spät bewusst wurde, waren die vielen kleinen Aufgaben und Unannehmlichkeiten, die damit verbunden waren.
 Die nächsten Tage verließ ich unseren geräumigen Rundbau in aller Frühe, um bei den Hexern vorbeizuschauen. An’duna begleitete mich die ersten Male, und wir waren gezwungen, in den frühsten Morgenstunden aufzubrechen, um nicht von neugierigen Blicken verfolgt zu werden. Allerdings gestaltete sich mein Unterricht für sie als einerseits langweilig und andererseits unnatürlich – ein Wort, das sie inzwischen so oft gebrauchte, dass ich es gar nicht mehr hören mochte – und deshalb blieb sie bald in unserem Haus zurück und beschäftigte sich mit anderen Dingen. Sie begann, den Tag über zu ruhen und des Nachts zur Tür hinaus zu schlüpfen, um das schlafende Orgrimmar zu erkunden. Wenn ich nichts Besseres zu tun hatte, begleitete ich sie dabei. Schlaf oder der Mangel davon war nichts, was einen Untoten betraf.
 Der Unterricht selbst ging gut voran. Nach zwei Tagen hatte ich das Gefühl, den Schattenblitz schon sehr viel besser unter Kontrolle zu haben; statt drei oder vier konnte ich zehn bis zwölf von ihnen beschwören, bevor ich mich schlapp und entkräftet fühlte. Außerdem schaffte ich es, ihn schmaler und kräftiger zu formen, so dass er auch stärkere Rüstungen und, mit wiederholten Treffern, sogar Mauern durchstoßen konnte.
 Nach zwei weiteren Tagen hatte ich gelernt, die Dämonenhaut soweit zu perfektionieren, dass ich sie praktisch ständig beschwören konnte, wenn sich ihre Kräfte verflüchtigten, ohne mir zulasten zu fallen. Es war ein gutes Gefühl, trotz meiner einfachen Kleidung eine magische Rüstung zu tragen, welche Treffer von Schwertern und Dolchen zumindest einigermaßen aufzuhalten vermochte.
 Und dann lernte ich, Seelen zu fangen.
 Gorlock hatte mich unter seinen Fittichen genommen, und man musste ihm lassen, dass er für einen Ork ungewöhnlich einfühlsam sein konnte. Natürlich grunzte er belustigt, wann immer ich einen Zauber verpatzte oder ihn bei weitem nicht so gut ausführte, wie er es für richtig hielt; aber im Gegensatz zu anderen, vor allem untoten Lehrern hielt er es für angebracht, Ratschläge zu erteilen, anstatt mich im Regen stehen zu lassen.
 Als ich ihn an diesem Morgen traf, rieb er sich bereits freudig die Hände. »Es wird Zeit, dass du lernst, Seelen zu fangen. Eine der wichtigsten Tugenden als Hexenmeister, und zugleich eine der Kräfte, wegen der man uns am meisten hasst.«
 Ich runzelte ein wenig die Stirn, als ich vor meinem Lehrmeister stehen blieb. Er hatte, im Gegensatz zu seinem Bruder, sehr früh meine Fähigkeit zu sehen erkannt, und zu meiner diebischen Freude hatte er sich bereit erklärt, nichts zu verraten. Außerdem wäre es schwer gewesen, ihm klarzumachen, warum ich ein Ziel auch noch auf zwanzig Schritt Entfernung treffen konnte, obwohl ich es nicht einmal sah.
 »Wie du vielleicht weißt«, grunzte er und ging dabei tiefer in die Kavernen hinein, »kann man nicht einfach einen Dämon beschwören, wenn man Lust und Laune dazu hat. Manche Dämonen verlangen ein Opfer – eine Seele, als Tausch dafür, dass sie in unsere Welt kommen und uns gehorchen.«
 »Was geschieht mit den Seelen?«
 »Sie verschlingen sie.« Gorlock sah mich voller Ernst an, bevor er weiter ging. »Unsere Zunft ist keine für Barmherzige, Dareth. Was wir tun, ist grausam. Deine Elfe nennt uns unnatürlich, und sie hat Recht. Aber es ist ein Handel, den wir eingehen, im Tausch für große Macht. Und mit Macht kommt hoffentlich auch Verantwortung.«
 Er blieb neben einer Öffnung, die noch weiter in den Boden hineinführte, stehen. Die magischen Fackeln reichten bis hierher und erhellten den Eingang, doch was tiefer lag, wurde von der Dunkelheit versteckt. »Dort unten wohnen einige Kobolde«, brummte der Hexenmeister mit einer gewissen Feindseligkeit in der Stimme. »Kleine garstige Biester, mit kleinen garstigen Seelen. Normalerweise tun sie uns nichts, aber in letzter Zeit sind sie aus irgendeinem Grund aufmüpfig geworden. Sie fangen an, unsere Lager anzugreifen und unser Essen zu stehlen. Aber insgesamt sind sie ziemlich harmlos. Geeignete Opfer«, fügte er mit einem schiefen Grinsen hinzu.
 Ich nickte grimmig, auch wenn mir allmählich Zweifel kamen, ob das alles noch eine gute Idee war. Seelensplitter zu verwenden, war eine Sache; sie zu erschaffen, eine ganz andere. Der Zauber entriss dem Feind sein Innerstes, eben in jenem Moment, da er starb, und speicherte diese Essenz in dem kleinen, violetten Stein.
 »Hast du dir schon überlegt, wie du an die Seele herankommen willst?«
 Ich nickte erneut. »Es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich jemanden überrumple.« Probehalber ließ ich meinen Daumen über das Ritualmesser laufen, das mir Gorlock – sehr zum Missfallen der Hexerinnen und sehr zum Gefallen seiner männlichen Kollegen – mit den Worten »Das brauchen wir nicht mehr« an mich überreicht hatte. Es war scharf genug, um eine Kerbe in dem Knochen zu hinterlassen.
 Natürlich war nicht ich es, der schon einmal jemanden überrumpelt hatte. Gregor war sich seiner Sache so sicher, dass ich nicht einmal daran dachte, an ihn zu zweifeln. Das machte die Aussicht, einem mehr oder minder Unschuldigen eine spitze und todbringende Klinge in den Leib zu stecken, nur um ihm dann beim Sterben zuzusehen und zuletzt seine Seele herauszureißen, bevor sie ins Totenreich fliehen kann, nicht besser.
 Genau genommen gab es einen Interessenkonflikt. Ich war ein Priester, und Gregor ein Hexenmeister. Wo er Seelen einfing, versuchte ich eigentlich, Seelen zu erlösen; wo er sie an Dämonen verfütterte, versuchte ich normalerweise, sie zurück in den Körper oder zu ihren neuen Bestimmungsort zu geleiten. Zugegebenermaßen hatte ich noch niemals jemanden von den Toten zurückgebracht, zumindest nicht, soweit meine Erinnerungen reichten, und sie kamen von Tag zu Tag mehr zurück. Fetzen aus meiner Kindheit flogen mir zu, wenn ich Schattenblitze gegen Übungspuppen schmiss und diese zu Staub verarbeitete; Ereignisse aus Lordaeron, als sie noch eine blühende und lebendige Stadt war, fielen mir wieder ein und brachten mich zum Schmunzeln, während ich Seuchewolken durch die Gegend sandte und Flüche auf andere Übungspuppen schmiss, die, obwohl sie nur aus Stoff und Stroh waren, an den üblen Mächten zugrunde gingen.
 Ich wollte heilen. Ich wollte wiedergutmachen, was andere den Schwachen angetan hatten. Nicht zerstören und Schmerzen zufügen, obgleich auch das in meiner Macht stand, wenn ich es denn gewollt hätte.
 Der Hexer in mir hingegen lechzte regelrecht danach, endlich in die Dunkelheit hinabzusteigen und einigen kleinen Wesen ihre armseligen Seelen herauszureißen. Und er lechzte vor allem nach einer ganz gewissen Dämonin, die er dann zu beschwören fähig sein würde. Seit Tagen dachte Gregor eigentlich an nichts anderes mehr als an Jhornva. Selbst sein verzehrender Hass, der niemals erlöschen würde, war zu einer Kerze geworden, die im Vergleich zu dem riesigen Feuer des Verlangens nach der Succubus geradezu winzig wirkte.
 Ich seufzte leise, bevor ich hinab in die Dunkelheit stieg.
 Meine Augen brauchten nur einen Moment, um sich an das vollkommene Fehlen des Lichts zu gewöhnen. Obgleich ich nicht jede Einzelheit der unbehauenen Wände um mich herum erkennen konnte und auch immer wieder über einen im Weg liegenden größeren Stein stolperte, kam ich gut und leise voran. Und es dauerte nicht lange, bis ich erstes Quieken und leises Scharren vernahm, und irgendwo ein Stück weiter vor mir der nervös zuckende Schein einer Kerze tanzende Schatten an die Wand schmiss.
 Ich drückte mich sofort flach gegen den Stein und wartete. Tatsächlich wurden die Schatten größer, das Quieken und Scharren lauter, und gleich darauf marschierte ein Wesen, vielleicht halb so groß wie ich, an mir vorbei. Seine lange Schnauze endete in einem dichten Bart, die Augen schauten dumpf geradeaus, die Hände hielten eine Spitzhacke fest im Griff, und eine einzelne Kerze war auf seinem Helm angebracht, welche durch die Bewegungen immer wieder flackerte. Seine Füße waren ebenso pelzig wie seine Schnauze und nackt, mit klauenartig langen Nägeln an den Zehen. Und ein dicker Schwanz, wie bei einer Ratte, stach aus seiner dreckigen und geflickten Hose hervor. Tatsächlich erinnerte der Kobold sehr an eine etwas zu klein geratene Ratte mit längeren Armen, die auf zwei Beinen herum wackelte.
 Der Angriff kam lautlos aus dem Hinterhalt. Mein Dolch durchbohrte den Kobold von hinten, drang zwischen den Rippen ein und zerfetzte ihm regelreicht seine Lunge. Was vermutlich ein lauter, schmerzerfüllter Schrei geworden wäre, drang so als ein leises Fiepen aus seinem Mund. Seine Spitzhacke fiel mit einem metallischen Klang zu Boden, und seine Hände griffen nach seinem Helm – um die Kerze herunter zu brechen und sie beschützend an sich gedrückt zu halten, obwohl ihr Docht noch immer brannte.
 Mein Dolch glitt wieder aus dem Körper heraus, und der Kobold brach zusammen. Die Kerze, die jetzt sein Gesicht erhellte, schien alles zu sein, an das er denken konnte: er starrte sie mit großen Augen an, während er versuchte zu atmen und es doch nicht zustande brachte. In diesem Moment mussten sich seine Lungen mit Blut füllen. Er würde gleich gar nicht mehr atmen können und elendig ersticken.
 Aber es war seine unheimliche Faszination mit der Kerze, die mich erschütterte. Sein verlöschendes Leben schien ihm unwichtiger zu sein als das Stück Wachs, das in seiner Hand brannte und dessen Flamme er dermaßen fixierte, dass er mich gar nicht bemerkte.
 Gregor brummte nur leise. »Der Zauber. Wenn du dich nicht beeilst, müssen wir einen weiteren töten.«
 Hastig schüttelte ich den Kopf, um meine Gedanken zu ordnen. Noch einen von diesen kleinen felligen Kerlen zu töten, stand für mich außer Frage. Ich hatte ihm keinen Kampf geliefert und konnte deshalb nicht sagen, wie grausam oder gefährlich sie wohl sein konnten, aber der Anblick dieses sterbenden Kobolds war für mich Beweis genug, dass sie einen solch grausamen Tod nicht verdient hatten.
 Ich streckte meine Hand aus und rezitierte die Formel, ein unverständliches Kauderwelsch aus dumpf und grausam klingenden Lauten und Grunzen. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden hatte, war es eine Art Gebet – ein Gebet an den Nether, an die Macht und die Welt, die außerhalb von Azeroth und den Östlichen Königreichen lag, die unsere Welt umfloss und durch welche die Brennende Legion zu uns gekommen war. Eine Welt, die aus reiner Magie bestand, die arkane Magie war, in der sich die Dämonen ein Zuhause geschaffen hatten und welche die Seelen all jener aufnahm, die starben. Ein Gebet also, in dem ich diese Macht, den Nether, darum bat, mir einen Teil der Seele auszuhändigen, und dafür meine eigene arkane Macht anbot.
 Der grüne Strahl, der aus meiner Hand und in den Kobold schoss, ließ mich selbst erschrocken zusammen zucken, und auch Gregor hielt den Atem an. Gebannt schauten wir auf unser Opfer, das mit einem Mal nicht mehr die Kerze anstarrte, sondern die Fähigkeit verloren hatte, überhaupt irgendetwas genauer zu fixieren. Seine Hände verkrampften sich dermaßen, dass die Kerze zerbrach und erloschen zu Boden ging. Sein Mund öffnete und schloss sich ein paar Mal, bis der ganze Körper erschlaffte und die Augen schließlich glasig wurden.
 Ich sackte fast zusammen, als der Zauber verebbte. Meine körperlichen Kräfte waren nicht beeinträchtigt, aber es fühlte sich an, als hätte gerade etwas ohne Rücksicht mein Mana aufgesaugt und gerade genug zurückgelassen, um mir die höllischen Kopfschmerzen zu ersparen, die jedes Mal mit dem vollkommenen Aufbrauchen meiner magischen Reserven einherging. Ich stand wieder in der vollkommenen Dunkelheit.
 Nur zwischen den Fingern meiner rechten Hand funkelte etwas mit einem violetten Schimmern hervor. Als ich sie öffnete, lag ein Seelensplitter darin – ein spitzer, pulsierender Steinsplitter, so scharf, als wäre er geschliffen worden, und einem kunstvollen Edelstein nicht unähnlich.
 Ich stupste den Leichnam des Kobolds mit meiner Fußspitze an und drehte ihn schließlich auf den Rücken. Dass er tot war, konnte jeder erkennen; wodurch er gestorben war, ebenfalls. Noch immer floss Blut zäh und langsam aus der Wunde. Doch abgesehen davon konnte man nicht sagen, dass die Seele des armen, zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort verkehrenden Bastards niemals in den Nether – oder die Schattenwelt, wie ich es nannte – gehen würde.
 »Wir haben den Splitter«, murmelte ich leise. »Verschwinden wir.«

 Gorlock hatte sich neben dem Eingang zum Tunnel auf einen einladenden Stein niedergelassen und eine Pfeife angezündet, an der er gerade genüsslich zog, als ich aus der Dunkelheit hervor trat. »Wie ich sehe, bist du heil zurückgekehrt. Und deine Aufgabe?«
 Ohne ein Wort streckte ich ihm meine Hand entgegen, in der noch immer der pulsierende Seelensplitter lag. Der Ork nickte merklich zufrieden, stand auf und klopfte sich ab. »Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, weißt du bereits, was du jetzt zu tun hast.«
 »Die Beschwörung«, erwiderte ich mit einer starren Miene. »Wäre es möglich, dafür ein Zelt zu bekommen, das etwas abseits gelegen ist?«
 Gorlock nickte wissend. Auch ihm war das Spektakel, das sich vor einigen Tagen zugetragen hatte, gut in Erinnerung geblieben. »Es gibt einen Seitenarm, der sich ein wenig von der Enklave entfernt und dann aufhört. Wir haben dort vor langer Zeit ein kleines Zelt aufgebaut, in dem wir einige Dinge lagern, die keiner mehr benötigt. Ersatz-Roben, Stoffe, Fäden, solche Kleinigkeiten.«
 »Führe den Weg.«
 Gehorsam trottete der Ork los, und ich folgte ihm. Mit jedem Schritt wurde es schwerer, meine steinerne Miene beizubehalten und die Aufregung zu verstecken, mit der mich Gregor gerade ansteckte. Wenn es nach ihm gegangen wäre, hätten wir gar nicht erst auf Gorlock oder einen geeigneten Ort gewartet, sondern Jhornva noch unten in den finsteren Gängen beschworen.
 Entsprechend genervt war ich, nachdem wir endlich wieder in der Enklave angekommen waren. Gregor hatte sich die Zeit vertrieben, in den Erinnerungen seiner amourösen Abenteuer mit der Succubus zu versinken und die Gefühle, die ihn dabei überkamen, ausgiebig mit mir zu teilen. Sie liefen mir nicht direkt zuwider, erinnerten mich aber ständig daran, dass ich Leah gegenüber niemals schuldig geworden war und es auch jetzt, da sich ihre Seele hoffentlich an einem besseren Ort befand, nicht vorhatte.
 Den wenigen Hexenmeistern, denen wir begegneten, nickte ich voller Anspannung zu. Die meisten von ihnen erwiderten meine freundliche Geste, auch wenn die Hexerinnen es zögerlicher taten und man ihnen anmerkte, dass sie noch immer einen gewissen Groll gegen mich hegten. Als ich Gorlock darauf ansprach, zuckte er nur mit seinen massigen Schultern. »Du hast ihre Anführerin getötet. Was erwartest du von ihnen, Dankbarkeit?«
 »Sie haben Arga unterstützt?«
 »Man sollte Frauen niemals unterschätzen«, grollte der Ork, während wir die Enklave durchschritten, in der gerade der verlockende Duft von frisch zubereitetem Essen vorherrschte und das Schmatzen ihrer Bewohner aus den Zelten drang. »Sie sind oft machtgieriger als ihre Männer. Und Frauen stehen bei uns den Männern in nichts nach. Nur weil sie nicht so muskulös wie wir aussehen, heißt das nicht, dass ihre Hand nicht genauso stark ist.«
 »Sprichst du aus Erfahrung, Gorlock?«
 Er beantwortete mein Grinsen mit einem, das sehr gequält aussah. »Ork-Frauen liefern ihren Männern immer einen Kampf, sei es am Tag auf der Straße als auch des Nachts im Bett.«
 Wir verließen wieder die Kaverne und traten in einen kleinen, unscheinbaren Stollen, der gerade genug erleuchtet wurde, um tiefer hängenden Steinen auszuweichen und sich nicht den Schädel einzudellen. »Folge einfach dem Gang bis ans Ende. Eine Bettstätte sollte ebenfalls dort sein. Ich werde dir im Laufe des Tages etwas zu essen bringen lassen, aber ich glaube, du wirst vorerst mit etwas… anderem beschäftigt sein.«
 »Das werde ich, Gorlock. Aber vermutlich nicht mit dem, was du denkst.« Ich seufzte leise und reichte ihm dann meine Hand. »Danke.«
 Seine Pranke ergriff sie und drückte sie gerade stark genug, dass die Knochen nicht brachen. »Ich danke dir. Ein Untoter, der vernünftig mit sich reden lässt und mir hilft, Ordnung in meine Reihen zu bringen, ohne unnötiges Blutvergießen? Es ist mir eine Ehre, einem solchen Untoten zu helfen.«
 Wir nickten uns noch ein letztes Mal zu, dann drehten wir uns beide um und gingen unsere getrennten Wege. Gorlocks Weg führte vermutlich zu einer deftigen Mahlzeit. Meiner führte in eine ungewissere Richtung.
 Das Zelt, das ich kurz darauf fand, war für meine Zwecke mehr als nur ausreichend. Wie der Ork schon gemeint hatte, war es nicht sonderlich groß und maß vielleicht vier Schritt in Länge und Breite. Ebenso wie die Zelte in der Haupthöhle der Enklave war es rechteckig aufgebaut und von einem dunkel-violetten Stoff umfangen. Als ich eintrat, empfingen mich bis unter das Zeltdach aufgestapelte Stoffballen, zusammengelegte Roben, Kisten voll mit Woll- und Seidengarn und eine kleine Schatulle voll mit Nadeln. Kaum dass ich den Stoff einmal zwischen meinen Fingern rieb, wurde mir klar, dass es derselbe war wie der, mit dem ich An’dunas Kleid geschneidert hatte. Ich konnte mir ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen, wenn man bedachte, wie stolz sie auf das inzwischen stark gekürzte Kleid war, und wie bitterböse den Hexern gegenüber.
 Doch ich hatte jetzt wichtigere Dinge zu tun, als über Ironie und Zufälle zu sinnieren. Stattdessen trat ich in die Mitte des Zeltes, auf einen weichen, eher schmucklosen Teppich, der dort ausgelegt war, krempelte dann die Ärmel meiner eigenen Robe zurück und begann mit der Beschwörung.
 Wieder glichen die Worte einem Gebet, und wieder war es ein Gebet an den Nether; dieses Mal jedoch ein sehr anderes. Wieder opferte ich mein Mana für die Kraft, die aus dem Nether kommen sollte, doch jetzt wusste ich genau, wofür meine Kräfte gebraucht wurden: Ich musste eine Pforte in diese andere Welt öffnen. Eine Pforte, durch die ich nach Jhornva rufen und sie dazu bewegen konnte, in meine Welt zu treten.
 Ich bemerkte gar nicht erst den Kreis mit dem komplexen gezackten Muster, der sich um meine Füße herum bildete und in einem kräftigen Violett leuchtete. Arkane Magie knisterte, als er größer und größer wurde, bis er schließlich fast sechs Fuß im Durchschnitt maß. Die Zeichnungen und Muster darin blieben niemals starr, sondern bewegten sich mit filigranen Eifer umher, langsamer, wenn ich ruhiger sprach, und schneller, wenn die Worte nur so aus mir heraussprudelten. Und der Seelensplitter in meiner Hand wurde wärmer und wärmer, pulsierte schneller und schneller, wie ein Herz, das die Ankunft einer Geliebten erwartete.
 Ich sagte das letzte Wort der Beschwörungsformel.
 »Jhornva.«
 Der Seelensplitter zersprang in meiner geschlossenen Hand. Er zerbarst regelrecht, wurde zu leuchtendem Staub, der in die Höhe stieg und für einen Moment wie eine Nebelwolke verharrte. Dann ging ein Riss durch die Luft, direkt vor mir, und Schwärze lechzte daraus hervor. Wie gierige Finger breitete sie sich aus, schlängelte in alle Richtungen, vergrößerte den Riss, bis sich schließlich ein ovales Portal vor mir auftat und ich mitten in den Nether starren konnte.
 Es war ein Nichts. Ein riesiges, gewaltiges Nichts, das ich auf der anderen Seite sah; Schwärze, die an manchen Stellen in das tiefste Violett überging, das ich jemals erblickt hatte. Und doch, irgendwo dazwischen, schienen winzig kleine Sterne zu funkeln, umgeben von dem Nichts, das irgendwie in Bewegung war und träge dahinfloss, doch niemals in eine bestimmte Richtung, sondern komplett und heillos durcheinander.
 Und ich konnte die Macht spüren, die von diesem Riss ausging. Ich konnte spüren, welche riesigen Mengen an arkaner Magie sich auf der anderen Seite des Portals befanden. Meine Nackenhaare, die wenigen, die überlebt hatten, stellten sich auf, und mein Kinnbart kräuselte sich.
 Dann zischte der Seelenstaub nach vorne und durch das Portal hindurch. Es dauerte nur wenige Augenblicke, bis sich etwas aus dem Nichts zu lösen begann: Erst ein Huf, dann ein zweiter, und beide fingen an, in schlanke und wunderschöne Beine überzugehen. Während dieser Verwandlung erkannte ich, was Jhornva eigentlich war: ein magisches Wesen, ein Wesen erschaffen aus dem Chaos, in das ich gerade starrte.
 Sie lächelte mich breit an, als sie auf der anderen Seite des Portals stand, vollkommen aus dem Nichts herausgelöst und so atemberaubend, wie ich sie in Erinnerung hatte. In ihrer offenen Hand hatte sich der Seelenstaub niedergelassen, wanderte mal hierhin, mal dorthin, niemals aber komplett davon.
 Dann stieg er auf, bildete eine schmale Schnur und huschte in den geöffneten Mund der Succubus hinein. Ihre Augen strahlten geradezu, während dies geschah, und in ihrem Gesicht stand der Ausdruck unglaublichen Genusses geschrieben.
 Als sie ihr Mahl beendet hatte, schenkte sie mir ein herzraubendes Lächeln und trat gemächlich durch das Portal, das hinter ihr kollabierte und einfach ins Nichts verschwand. Genauso verblassten die Runen um meine Füße und das Leuchten der Magie. Was blieb, waren das verdunkelte Zelt und Jhornva, die direkt vor mir stand.
 »Du hast dir Zeit gelassen, Gregor.« Ihre Hand streckte sich aus und berührte sanft meine Wange. Es fühlte sich an wie die Berührung eines Engels, voller Wärme, voller Liebe, voller Leidenschaft, und das, obwohl es nur ein flüchtiger Moment war. Kaum dass sich ihre Finger von mir lösten, verzehrte sich alles in mir danach, in ihre Arme zu fallen, an ihrem Busen zu ruhen, ihre Haut zu schmecken, in ihren Augen zu versinken. Ich wollte sie.
 Bis ich erkannte, dass es nur ein weiterer Zauber war. Es traf mich wie der Schlag eines Tauren, und entsprechend sprachlos erstarrte ich. Gregors einziger Gedanke blieb, Jhornva so nahe wie nur möglich bei sich zu haben, doch ich verhinderte, dass wir auch nur einen Schritt taten, und blickte die Succubus fassungslos an. »Was ist das für eine Macht?«, wisperte ich schließlich.
 Jhornva legte ihren Kopf neugierig schräg, bis sie sanft lächelte. »Du bist der andere. Itheron.«
 »Mein Name ist Dareth«, antwortete ich scharf. »Itheron ist tot, und er bleibt es auch.«
 »Aber seine Erinnerungen sind es nicht«, schnurrte sie leise und fing an, um mich herum zu gehen wie eine Katze um ihre Beute. »Seine Erinnerungen kehren zu dir zurück, weil du Itheron bist.«
 »Itheron war ein schwacher Mann«, erwiderte ich dermaßen hasserfüllt, dass es mich selbst ein wenig überraschte. »Er verlor das, was ihm wichtig war, und wurde wahnsinnig darüber. Mir wird nicht noch einmal dasselbe passieren.«
 »Wenn du wirklich nicht Itheron bist, mein Lieber, warum sehnst du dich dann dermaßen nach Itherons Weib?«
 Meine Finger verkrampften sich. Die Formel für den Schattenblitz erschien wie von alleine in meinem Kopf, aber ich besann mich gerade noch eines Besseren. Arga hatte der Zauber nichts genutzt, und mir würde er ebenso wenig helfen. Die nächste Formel war jene für die Verbannung der Succubus, aber kaum dass ich auch nur den Gedanken fasste, trat Gregor in mir hervor, packte den Gedanken und zerriss in die kleinsten Stücke, die er zustande brachte. Er machte mir unmissverständlich klar, dass auch das nicht geschehen würde.
 »Leah ist tot. Ich habe damit abgeschlossen. Ich habe um sie getrauert, wie ich es für richtig hielt. Und meine Erinnerungen an sie werden mich begleiten und mich schützen. Du hast Recht, ich war Itheron. Aber ich bin es nicht mehr.«
 »Tatsächlich?«, murmelte Jhornva mit einer Stimme, die Gregor dahinschmachten ließ. »Du willst mir sagen, dass deine Erinnerungen dich nicht beeinflussen?«
 »Sie mögen mich beeinflussen, Jhornva, aber sie werden mich nicht bestimmen.«
 »Dann wird dir das hier auch sicher nichts ausmachen.«
 Sie trat so schnell nach vorne, dass ich nicht einmal die Zeit hatte, um zu reagieren. Ich wurde gegen die Stoffballen gedrückt, während sich die Dämonin mit ihrem ganzen Körper gegen mich presste und ihre Zunge in meinen Mund schnellte. Ihre Augen bohrten sich dabei in die meinen, und Lust und Neugier spiegelten sich darin. Und dahinter war noch etwas anderes, etwas viel Tieferes: Kalkül.
 Ich riss mich los. Nicht von der Succubus, was mir ohnehin niemals gelungen wäre; ich riss mich innerlich los und machte Platz für Gregor, der sich die Gelegenheit nicht entgehen ließ. Was ich nun nur noch dumpf spürte, war, wie er den Kuss leidenschaftlich erwiderte, und wie sich seine – oder eben meine – Hände auf die Suche nach ihrem Hintern machten, um ihn voller Verlangen zu packen, kaum dass sie ihn gefunden hatten.
 Das war der Zeitpunkt, ab dem ich mich so tief in mich selbst verkroch, dass kein Eindruck mehr an mich heran drang; etwas, das Gregor schon seit unendlich anmutenden Zeiten versuchte zu meistern, und das ihm in meinem Körper unmöglich war, gelang mir mit Leichtigkeit. Ich war vollkommen alleine mit meinen Gedanken, meinen Ängsten, meinem Wissen und meinen Erinnerungen.
 Ich war nicht mehr Itheron. Ich wusste es, und ich war sogar von meinem Bruder bestätigt worden. Ich war nicht mehr Itheron. Die Gefühle für seine Liebe waren nur noch Erinnerungen, die verblassen würde, von der Zeit getilgt und wie Staub vom Wind verweht.
 Ein dumpfes Gefühl drang zu mir hindurch. Verwirrung machte sich in mir breit, einerseits deshalb, weil ich nichts hätte fühlen sollen, ich war abgeschnitten von mir selbst. Aber andererseits, weil ich nicht so recht wusste, was es war. Es war ein Drücken, ein Pressen, wie ein Gewicht, aber viel zu leicht, um so schwer zu sein, wie es mir vorkam. Es drückte und presste mit einer Kraft, die es nicht haben sollte und die es auch nicht hatte, aber scheinbar wusste das Ding nicht, was ich wusste.
 Und dann spürte ich es stärker und stärker, und mir wurde allmählich klar, woher es kam. Es kam von meiner Brust, etwas oberhalb davon, unterhalb von meinem Hals, und es drückte und drückte…
 Es war der Ring. Er war gerade schwer genug, dass ich ihn auf der Haut spüren konnte, aber doch schien er Tonnen zu wiegen. Und das Gefühl bohrte sich in mein selbst auferlegtes Exil hinein und erinnerte mich mit wuchtigen Schlägen daran, dass ich Itheron war und immer Itheron sein würde, und dass ich nicht zu dem werden musste, was er geworden war. Dass Leah meine tote Frau war, dass ich sie liebte über den Tod hinaus, und dass ich mich selbst hasste für das, was ich getan hatte. Und dass es genau dieser unterschwelende Hass war, der mich dazu gebracht hatte, nicht im Nether, in der Schattenwelt zu verschwinden, wie es andere taten, sondern zu verharren, dagegen anzukämpfen und mich selbst zu geiseln für das Grauen, das ich in die Welt gebracht hatte.
 Und es erinnerte mich daran, dass es Jhornva gewesen war, die mich in der Schattenwelt gefunden und mir eingeredet hatte, dass sie mir einen Ausweg zeigen könnte, einen Ausweg aus meinem Grauen, einen Ausweg aus den Erinnerungen, einen Ausweg in das Vergessen hinein.
 Ich packte Gregor an der Gurgel, riss ihn hinaus und brachte ihn in die tiefsten Regionen, wo ich ihn zeternd und schreiend liegen ließ und in mich zurückkehrte. Was meine Augen erblickten, war ein makelloser, entblößter Busen, der dicht vor meinem Gesicht hing, und dass meine Robe zerrissen in einer Ecke lag. Und das erregte Stöhnen der Succubus drang an meine Ohren, verursacht von meinen Händen, die gerade das Fleisch an ihrem Gesäß durchkneteten.
 »Jhornva.«
 Ihr Stöhnen verstummte abrupt. Stattdessen bildete sich ein Lächeln auf ihren Lippen, die etwas oberhalb ihres Busens über mir schwebten, und sie sah mich mit glitzernden Augen an. »Sieh an. Willst du mich etwa für dich alleine haben, Itheron?«
 »In deinen Träumen.«
 Ich schupste sie einfach von mir hinunter. Mit einem leisen, überraschten Aufschrei landete die Succubus neben mir und fand sich gleich darauf von mir gefangen. Ich drückte ihre Hände auf den weichen Teppich, während ich auf ihr saß wie sie gerade eben noch auf mir.
 »Oh, du willst also der Führende sein?«, schnurrte sie mit einem fiesen Grinsen.
 Meine schallende Ohrfeige wischte es ihr aus dem Gesicht. Der Schattenblitz, der sich sofort danach auf meiner knöchernen Hand bildete, schillerte in ihren jetzt harten Augen. »Ich denke, du erkennst den Ernst der Lage«, knurrte ich etwas ungehalten. »Die nächste Ohrfeige wird selbst dir nicht gefallen, so sehr du Schmerzen auch liebst.«
 Sie bedachte mich noch für eine Weile mit einem Blick, der mir klarmachte, wie sehr sie mich gerade hasste. Dann nickte sie beinahe unmerklich.
 »Woher wusstest du, dass ich hier sein würde?«
 Sie fing an, sich unter mir zu räkeln. Irgendwo in mir reagierte Gregor umgehend darauf und versuchte, mir wieder die Kontrolle zu entreißen, aber ich blieb unnachgiebig. Er rannte gegen meinen Willen an wie gegen eine Mauer. Meinethalben konnte er sich seinen Kopf daran einbeulen.
 »Einfach«, schnurrte die Dämonin unter mir und leckte sich dabei mit der Zunge über ihre vollen Lippen. »Du hast mein Blut.«
 »Dein… wie die Orks?«
 Sie lachte leise. »Oh, nein. Ich bin kein Grubenlord, und ich bin bei weitem nicht so mächtig wie Mannoroth. Aber das muss ich nicht. Mein Blut fließt in deinen Venen. Wir sind verbunden, mein Itheron.«
 Sie sagte den Namen mit einem halb-erregten Stöhnen, im Wissen darüber, wie sehr ich ihn hasste. Aber ich würgte meine aufkommenden Gefühle herunter und blieb so ruhig, wie man es in einer solchen Situation nur sein konnte. »Und deshalb wusstest du, dass ich nach Orgrimmar kommen würde.«
 »Ich habe es vorhergesehen. Es war nicht schwer, es sich zu denken. Deine Blutelfe will Rache an einer Nachtelfe – wohin also sollte sie sonst gehen? Von hier aus kommt sie am Einfachsten in die Gebiete der Spitzohren.«
 Ich starrte sie für einige Momente an, bis ich meinen Griff um ihre Handgelenke schließlich lockerte. »Was willst du von mir, Jhornva? Warum bist du diesen Handel eingegangen?«
 Der Angriff kam nicht unerwartet, aber war dennoch schmerzhaft. Im nächsten Augenblick lag ich auf dem Rücken, und die Succubus thronte auf mir. Ihre kraftvollen Arme pressten mich spielerisch auf den Boden. Ich versuchte gar nicht erst, Gegenwehr zu leisten.
 Dann schmiegte sie sich so sehr an mich, dass mir heiß wurde, etwas, das noch nie passiert war. Mein Herz pochte schneller, mein Atem stockte, und Gregor wütete in mir wie ein Berserker, aber noch immer schaffte er es nicht, meinen Willen zu überwinden.
 »Ich will dich«, hauchte sie mit einem diebischen Lächeln und drückte mir einen flüchtigen Kuss auf die Lippen. »Dich und Gregor. Eure Seelen.«
 »Du hast Gregors Seele bereits«, erwiderte ich, während sie anfing, meinen Hals mit ihrer Zunge entlang zu fahren. »Er gehört dir. Was willst du mit mir?«
 »Ein Gespiele ist mir nicht genug.«
 Ich schloss kurz die Augen und schaffte es gerade noch, einen genervten Seufzer zu unterdrücken. »Es geht dir nur darum, jemanden in deiner Welt zu haben? Das ist alles?«
 Sie verharrte, brachte dann ihr Gesicht so nahe an meines heran, dass sich unsere Nasenspitzen beinahe berührten, und starrte mir in die Augen, als wollte sie mich mit ihrem Blick verschlingen.
 »Ich liebe ihn.«
 Sie sagte die Wahrheit. Man konnte es sehen, und ich wunderte mich, dass ich es jetzt erst erkannte. Ich hatte ihre Verspieltheit, ihren körperlichen Kontakt nur als ein Mittel abgetan, um mich aus der Reserve zu locken. Aber jetzt – jetzt, da ich ihren warmen Atem auf meiner Haut spürte, ihre Liebkosung nicht nur als eine Eigenart hinnahm, die jede Succubus hatte, sah ich, dass sie sich nach Gregor mindestens genauso verzehrte wie er sich nach ihr.
 »Ich weiß, dass du mich verstehst«, hauchte sie mir zu, und das erste Mal waren ihre Worte nicht in Lust und Verlangen getränkt, sondern… freundlich. Verständnisvoll. Mitfühlend.
 Hätte mein Gaumen es hergegeben, hätte ich geschluckt. So blieb es mir nur, etwas heiser und dennoch trotzig zu sagen: »Habt Spaß.«
 Dann riss ich die Mauer ein, ließ Gregor an mir vorbei hetzen und zog mich dahin zurück, von wo er gekommen war, von einem einzigen grausamen Gedanken begleitet:
 Jhornvas Augen sahen denen von Lena zum Verwechseln ähnlich.


----------



## Al Fifino (7. Januar 2015)

*[SIZE=12pt]Kapitel 32 &#8211; Schande und Ehre[/SIZE]*

 

[SIZE=12pt]Ich konnte nicht sagen, wie viel Zeit vergangen war. Das Schöne und zugleich Angsterregende an meinem kleinen Rückzugsort in mir selbst war, dass er zugleich einem Verlies gleichkam: vollkommen isoliert, in tiefster Schwärze und ohne die Möglichkeit, auch nur einen Funken Licht zu sehen. Außerdem war es sehr warm hier, und ich konnte immer ein dumpfes Pochen von irgendwoher hören, das in regelmäßigen Abständen durch mich selbst hindurch rollte und mich erzittern ließ. Ich hatte noch nicht herausgefunden, was es war oder woher es kam, doch es hatte etwas Beruhigendes und zugleich Besorgniserregendes an sich.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihre Augen. Jhornvas vom Lichte verfluchten Augen. Ich wusste genau, dass sie leuchteten wie eiskalte Sterne, vermutlich genauso wie meine Augen damals, als noch kein Ork auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen war, ein Lederstirnband darüber zu nageln. Aber in diesem winzig kleinen Augenblick hatte ich geglaubt, ein Flackern in ihnen zu sehen, als würde mehr in ihnen stecken als nur dämonische Magie. Und ich hatte etwas gesehen, nach dem ich mich insgeheim schon lange sehnte und das ich versuchte, aus meinem Kopf zu verbannen, alleine schon, um nicht noch wahnsinniger zu werden, als ich ohnehin schon war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Unruhig lief ich im Kreis umher, oder vielleicht schwebte ich auch. Meine Bewegungen waren nichts anderes als Gedanken an diesem Ort, frei von Muskeln und Sehnen und Magie. Ich war so frei, wie man es wohl nur sein konnte; eine Seele, abgerissen von ihrem Körper, ein Gebilde meiner eigenen Fantasie; ein Mann, ein Pferd, ein Wolf, eine Fledermaus. Ein beängstigendes Gefühl, aber nicht so beängstigend wie das, was mich eventuell draußen erwarten würde, wenn ich jetzt wieder meine Verbindung suchen sollte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und dennoch &#8211; es nutzte nichts, hier unruhig hin und her zu laufen und Formen zu wechseln, sich selbst Fragen zu stellen, auf die es keine Antwort gab, und mich mit Sorgen zu beladen. Was ich in den Augen der Succubus gesehen hatte, war bestimmt nur meine eigene Sehnsucht gewesen. Tatsächlich passte das wunderbar zu dem Wesen, schließlich war sie all das, wonach sich die meisten Männer sehnten: wunderschön, zumindest, wenn man unter ihrem Zauber lag, und, von einigen kleinen Ausnahmen abgesehen, immer nur auf das Eine bedacht. Kein Wunder, dass sich Succubi in den von Menschenhand geschriebenen Büchern Direfleshs, die ich damals unter seiner Obhut gelesen hatte, stets größter Beliebtheit erfreuten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Bücher. Jetzt, wo ich so darüber nachdachte, fiel mir auf, dass ich nicht wirklich viel über die Beschwörung von Dämonen wusste. Ich konnte Jhornva mit Leichtigkeit beschwören, und das vermutlich nur deshalb, weil sie es selbst wollte. Aber ich wusste nicht einmal, wie ich einen Wichtel aus dem Nether hätte hervorlocken können, geschweige denn ihn unter meine Kontrolle zu bringen. Ich konnte sprichwörtlich Gregors Sehnsucht erfüllen, aber nicht einmal den schwächsten Dämon, den es auf der gesamten Welt gab, bändigen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Es wurde eindeutig Zeit, mein Studium zu vertiefen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Aus dem Verlies auszubrechen, war niemals ein Problem. Es war mein Verlies, mit einem Schloss gesichert, zu dem nur ich den Schlüssel besaß. Tatsächlich glich es einer Zelle, aber mit dem Schloss auf meiner Seite war es vielmehr ein gut geschützter Rückzugsort. Was schwieriger sein würde, war die Kontrolle wieder an mich zu reißen, die ich an Gregor abgegeben hatte. Dieses Mal gelang es mir jedoch mit überraschender Leichtigkeit, und ich erkannte auch sehr schnell, warum: Als ich wieder durch meine nun immer geöffneten Augen blickte, sah ich Jhornva direkt neben mir liegen. Sie hatte sich so fest an mich geschmiegt, dass sie jede Bewegung mitbekommen musste; und sie war nackt. Zu meiner vollkommenen Verwunderung besaß ich jedoch noch immer meine kurz geschnittene Hose, die ich immer unter der Robe trug, aus Angst, ein plötzlicher Windstoß könnte unter den Stoff fahren und doch einmal mehr zeigen, als mir jemals lieb gewesen wäre.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor schien in einer anderen Welt zu sein. Seine Gedanken umspielten genau jenes Spiel, das er gerade mit der Succubus getrieben hatte, und eine Glückseligkeit ging von seinem Denken aus, die ich noch nie in ihm gesehen hatte. Fast schien es, als wäre er ein ganz normaler Mensch, und ich fragte mich, ob er schon immer dieses Potential in sich gehabt hatte oder ob es erst seit unserer Verschmelzung da war. Ich hoffte insgeheim auf Zweites. Es würde eine hübsche Rechtfertigung für mich selbst darstellen, warum ich Gregors Seele so lange hatte drangsalieren müssen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Jhornva?«, murmelte ich leise.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Augenblicklich schlug die Succubus ihre geschlossenen Augen auf. Für einen Moment durchschoss mich ein eiskalter Strahl unendlicher Angst, der sich jedoch genauso schnell wieder legte, als ich das altbekannte bläuliche Leuchten sah. Nicht Leah schaute zurück, sondern eine zugegebenermaßen unheimlich hübsche Dämonin. Ich musste mich getäuscht haben.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Itheron«, hauchte sie mit dem Anflug eines Lächelns zurück.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich schaute sie für eine Weile an, etwas verlegen, weil sie keine Anstalten machte, ihre Umklammerung zu lösen, und weil ihr Lächeln immer breiter wurde, je länger wir so dalagen. Schließlich murmelte sie: »Du fragst dich, warum du noch immer eine Hose trägst?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mein gepeinigter Gesichtsausdruck entlockte ihr ein kleines, gehässiges Kichern. »Glaubst du wirklich, Untote könnten das noch tun? Oder hast du schon einmal etwas von untoten Kindern gehört?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Hast du schon von Untoten gehört, die lieben könnten?«, erwiderte ich nicht minder gehässig als sie.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nur von einem.« Ihre Hand löste sich und fing an, Kreise auf meiner nackten Brust zu zeichnen, wobei sie darauf achtete, dem darin prangernden Loch nicht zu nahe zu kommen. »Und er steckt irgendwo in dir. Alle anderen brauchten mich nur, um ungesehen Leute zu töten oder ihre Lust zu befriedigen, die nicht einmal mehr da ist. Ein altes Verlangen von einem früheren Leben.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Jhornva&#8230; ich habe keine Kontrolle über dich, nicht wahr?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihre Augen wurden eine Spur schmaler, und ihr Lächeln eine Spur gerissener. »Du bist schlau, Itheron. Oh, entschuldige«, fügte sie zuckersüß hinzu, als sie meine erneut gepeinigte Miene mit größter Zufriedenheit in sich aufnahm. »Ich will dich Dareth nennen, wie alle anderen auch. Und nein, du hast keine Kontrolle über mich. Du hast mich gerufen, und ich bin gekommen. Keine Versklavung, keine Zauber, die mich an dich binden.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nicht wie dein alter Meister?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Etwas entfuhr ihr, das sich wie eine Mischung aus einem angeekelten Stöhnen und dem Zischen einer Schlange anhörte. »Du möchtest nicht wissen, was ich für ihn tun sollte. Er liebte es, Kontrolle zu haben, über alles und jeden. Er war ein dreckiger Bastard, und ich bin froh, dass Gregor ihm einen Dolch in den Hals gesteckt hat.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Aber wie kannst du hier sein, wenn dich keiner kontrolliert? Warum bist du nicht zurück im Nether?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Jetzt fuhr sie mir mit ihren Fingern sanft über den Bart, bis ihr Zeigefinger auf meinen Lippen ruhte. »Weil ich bei Gregor bleiben möchte. Und das kann ich durch dich. Durch dein Mana, um genau zu sein. Ich nehme mir ein wenig Kraft von dir, und es reicht, um hierzubleiben &#8211; zumindest für eine gewisse Zeit.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich nickte zögerlich und versuchte dabei, die wachsende Panik in mir nicht zu zeigen. Zumindest meine Augen konnten mich nicht mehr verraten. Dann räusperte ich mich und nahm vorsichtig ihren Arm, um ihn von mich zu ziehen. »Ich muss jetzt los, Jhornva, und so leid es mir tut, es wäre zu auffällig, wenn du mit mir gehst. Ich werde dich in den Nether zurückschicken &#8211; oder, besser gesagt, ich bitte dich, in den Nether zurückzukehren.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was sagt Gregor dazu?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nichts«, brummte ich mit einem Schulterzucken, wobei ich die neben mir liegende Robe heranzog und über den Kopf warf. »Er ist noch zu sehr damit beschäftigt, in den letzten Minuten und Stunden zu schwelgen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Jhornva lächelte wieder, dieses Mal sanft und mit einer stillen Zufriedenheit. »Vielleicht kann ich dir ja einmal auch zeigen, wie schön das ist, was er erleben durfte.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mein Blick &#8211; oder zumindest das, was unter dem Lederband herauskam, gepaart mit meinen zusammengepressten Lippen &#8211; ließ ihr Lächeln ein Stück breiter werden. »Oder auch nicht. Du bist ein sehr seltsamer Bursche, Dareth.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und du eine sehr seltsame Dämonin, Jhornva.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dann scheinen wir ja gut zusammenzupassen«, wisperte sie, um mich dann am vorderen Kragen zu packen, an sich heranzuziehen und einen flüchtigen Kuss zu verpassen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und schließlich verpuffte sie in einer stinkenden Nebelwolke, die rein gar nicht zu dem grazilen, betörenden Wesen passen wollte.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Die Enklave schlief. Aus den Zelten drangen das tiefe, grunzende Schnarchen der Männer und das nicht ganz so tiefe grunzende Schnarchen der Frauen heraus, als ich zwischen ihnen auf leisen Sohlen, die Stiefel in der Hand tragend, hindurch lief. Für einen Moment beschlich mich das dumpfe Gefühl, beobachtet zu werden, doch als ich stehen blieb und mich umsah, erblickte ich nur die magisch brennenden Kohlefeuer und die Schatten der Zelte, die an den Wänden tanzten und mit viel Einbildung große und kleine, dicke und dünne Dämonen erschufen, die mich begleiteten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Nicht einmal eine Wache war abgestellt. Die Enklave befand sich immerhin im Herzen Orgrimmars, und auf Geheiß des Kriegsführers Thrall war ihren Bewohnern kein Haar zu krümmen. Es gab keinen besseren Schutz als jenen, den das Oberhaupt der Orks zu bieten hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Gänge wanden sich für eine Weile immer weiter aufwärts, bis ich schließlich in die inzwischen kühle Luft Orgrimmars hinaus trat. Die Nacht war schon seit einiger Zeit hereingebrochen; der Mond stand voll am Himmel, Sterne blinzelten hinunter und wachten über die Träume der Schlafenden. Wenigstens hier, am Eingang zur Enklave, ließen sich die Wachen keine Blöße zu, und die beiden Orks bedachten mich mit einem Kopfnicken, das ich erwiderte. Dann warf ich  mir meine Kapuze über und marschierte hinein in das Gassengewirr der riesigen Stadt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Orgrimmar bei Nacht war etwas vollkommen anderes als bei Tag. Der Boden brannte nicht mehr unter meinen toten Füßen, sondern sandte kühle Schauer durch meine Beine hinauf. Zumindest hätte er das wohl getan, wenn ich noch so viel hätte fühlen können; stattdessen merkte ich nur, dass nicht mehr der ekelerregende Gestank von erhitztem faulendem Fleisch zu mir hinauf drang. Dafür glaubte ich, den grobkörnigen Sand und Staub spüren zu können, wie er zwischen meinen Zehen rieselte und sie umschmeichelte wie eine mütterliche Umarmung.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Man fand zu dieser Nachtzeit auch keine Marktschreier, keine Orks, Trolle, Tauren, Blutelfen oder sonstigen Wesen auf den Straßen. Orgrimmar war groß, und sicherlich würden irgendwo einige Schurken und Strauchdiebe gerade ihr Unwesen treiben; aber nicht hier, nicht im Herzen der Stadt, gleich beim Kriegerviertel, wo die Stadtwache ihr Hauptquartier besaß. Niemand scherte sich hier um einen Untoten, der einfach nur seinen Weg ging, gut geschützt durch seine tief ins Gesicht gezogene Kapuze und den über den Boden schleifenden Umhang.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Bis die ersten aufgeregten Rufe an mich herandrangen. Es war Orkisch, aber zu weit entfernt, um vernünftig etwas verstehen zu können. Die Stimmen hallten von Wänden wieder und drangen dann zum finsteren Himmel empor, schienen aus drei Richtungen zugleich zu kommen, aber eines stand fest: sie wurden lauter.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Nervös verließ ich die große Hauptstraße und schlug mich in die nächstbeste kleinere Nebenstraße. Wohnhäuser, in ihrer typischen achteckigen Bauweise und dem roten, manchmal mit Kodo-Hauern geschmückten Dächern, ragten um mich herum auf, eng an eng gedrängelt, um jeden Schritt Boden auszunutzen. Ich lief der Gasse entlang bis zu ihrem Ende, das in zwei weiteren Gassen mündete. Für einen Moment horchte ich nach den aufgeregten Rufen, dann entschied ich mich für eine und hastete sie entlang.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich brauchte nicht lange, um zu begreifen, dass es die falsche gewesen war. Die Stimmen waren noch lauter geworden, und inzwischen konnte ich das wütende Geheul in ihnen ausmachen. Die Orks jagten jemanden oder etwas, vielleicht einen Dieb, vielleicht einen Halsabschneider. Ich hoffte inständig, dass ich sie nicht treffen musste. Niemand konnte sagen, was Grünhäute mit einem Untoten anstellen mochten, den sie gerade frei auf der Straße trafen. Die Verlassenen gehörten zur Horde und waren mit ihr verbündet, daran zweifelte niemand. Das hieß aber nicht, dass sich wandelnde Leichensäcke und stinkende Grünhäute deshalb mehr liebten als vorher. Wenn überhaupt, mochte die erzwungene Zusammenarbeit noch mehr Hass schüren.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Je mehr ich mich in das Gassengewirr der schlafenden Stadt schlug, desto näher kamen die Rufe und das Geheul der Jagenden. Einige Male drehte ich um und versuchte es mit einem anderen Weg, stets aber mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Die Vernunft sagte mir, dass die Grünhäute nicht mich jagen konnten; niemand wusste, dass ich noch unter den Lebenden verweilte, und ich hatte nichts angestellt, um auf mich aufmerksam zu machen. Eine gewisse Nachtelfe hingegen &#8211; wenn man sie auf ihren nächtlichen Ausflügen erwischt hatte, würde es umgehend die Runde machen, ob man sie nun fing oder nicht. Und selbst der dümmste Ork musste klug genug sein, um eins und eins zusammenzählen zu können.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich hastete gerade eine weitere dunkle Gasse entlang, An&#8217;dunas Namen leise verfluchend, als ich die Schritte hörte. Jemand kam mir entgegen, und nicht gerade langsam. Meine Flüche wechselten zum Licht, das ich dafür verdammte, mich schon wieder in eine solch missliche Lage zu bringen, während ich meinen Dolch zog und vorsichtig an die nächste Ecke der Gasse heran pirschte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Schritte kamen überraschend schnell näher. Dem Stampfen nach zu urteilen war es etwas Großes, mindestens ein Ork. Das Schnaufen und Ächzen, welches den Füßen vorauseilte, passte ebenfalls dazu.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Einen Moment später kam die Gestalt um die Ecke gebogen. Einen weiteren Moment später hatte ich sie vorne an ihrer Lederrüstung zu packen bekommen. Der Flüchtende schaffte es gerade noch, ein überraschtes Schnauben von sich zu geben, bevor ich ihn mit gehöriger Wucht, geholfen durch seine eigene Geschwindigkeit, in die nächste Hauswand lenkte. Der Aufprall hinterließ einen dumpfen Knall und einen nicht zu übersehenden Einschlag in der Lehmwand. Einige Stücke brachen aus ihr heraus und bröckelten zu Boden, als ich meinen Gefangenen zurück zog, mit zwei Schritten durch die Gasse schleifte und an die Hauswand gegenüber presste.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Erst, als mein Dolch nach dem Hals des Übeltäters suchte und ihn knapp oberhalb meines eigenen Kopfes fand, wurde mir klar, was ich da gefangen hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein Troll. Ich bedachte ihn mit einem fast schon hasserfüllten Ausdruck, auch wenn er meine Augen nicht sehen konnte. Mein Arm presste sich in seine Magengegend, und unter meiner Hand pochte sein Herz durch das dicke Leder, als wäre er gerade ohne Rast von Thunderbluff bis hierher gerannt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nein, kein Troll«, meldete sich Gregor wie aus dem Nichts. Für einen Moment runzelte ich die Stirn, bis Gregor meine Hand ein wenig nach oben führte und zupacken ließ. Schlagartig verstand ich, dass sie gerade versuchte, durch die zähe Rüstung eine üppige Brust zu kneten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Schreie wurden lauter. Von vorne, von hinten, von der Seite, von überall her kamen die Orks angerannt, um ihrer Beute habhaft zu werden. Wir saßen in der Falle.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Trollin hatte allerdings gerade nur Augen für den Dolch an ihrer Kehle und für mein Gesicht, das sie mit einer Mischung aus elender Verzweiflung und starrem Trotz betrachtete. Gedanken rasten durch meinen Kopf, einer mieser als der nächste: ein Kampf kam nicht in Frage, Flucht schien aussichtslos angesichts des siegesgewissen Heulens um mich herum. Die Orks jagten zumindest nicht An&#8217;duna hinterher, also konnte ich meine Beute auch einfach an die Jäger übergeben und  dann vermutlich meiner Wege gehen. Ihr Blick sagte mir allerdings deutlich, dass es für sie eine sehr unschöne Begegnung werden würde.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann kam mir die rettende Idee, die Gregor &#8211; wie eigentlich jede meiner Ideen &#8211; überhaupt nicht gefiel. Dennoch schnellte unser Kopf nach links und rechts, bis unsere verdeckten Augen fanden, was sie suchten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ohne weiteres Federlesen packte ich die Trollin wieder an ihrer Lederrüstung, zerrte sie ein paar Schritte tiefer in die Gasse hinein und schubste sie dann in einen engen Spalt zwischen zwei der achteckigen Häuser, der gerade genug im Dunkeln lag, dass man sie nicht sofort erkennen würde. Nur, um sicherzugehen, stopfte ich sie noch ein wenig tiefer hinein, zischte ihr ein »Kein Wort!« entgegen, hastete dann zurück in die Gasse, zeterte dabei wie ein altes Waschweib, zog meine Kapuze so tief ins Gesicht, wie es mir möglich war, und warf mich dann mit animalischen Gebrüll in die Hauswand, aus welcher der Putz heraus bröckelte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Keine Sekunde, nachdem ich gelandet war, tanzten die ersten Flammenscheine aus den anderen Sträßchen hervor, und gleich darauf standen fünf Orks in voller Kampfausrüstung und mit gezückten Keulen und Äxten um mich herum. Ihre bestialischen Jagdrufe verebbten, als sie mich mit einiger Überraschung ansahen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich stöhnte schmerzerfüllt, wippte benommen vor und zurück und hob dann eine zitternde Hand mit einem ausgestreckten Finger in die Gasse zeigend, aus der als einzige keine der furchteinflößenden Fratzen gekommen war. »Da!«, brüllte ich zornig und zugleich voller Pein in einem so akzentreichen Orkisch, dass ich mich fragte, wie ich es in einem einzigen Wort überhaupt zustande brachte, so schlecht zu klingen. »Da, da!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Obwohl Orks gerne als dumpfe Wesen bezeichnet wurden, verstanden diese sehr schnell, was ich ihnen sagen wollte. Mein Stöhnen und Heulen verbunden mit der gut sichtbar beschädigten Wand überzeugte sie in Windeseile davon, dass die Trollin mich gerade zur Seite geschleudert und dann weitergeflohen war. Und wie ein guter Trupp von leicht dämlichen Hunden setzten sie ihre Hetzjagd in die Richtung fort, die ich ihnen vorgab.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Als der letzte heulende Köter verschwunden und die Flammen ihrer Fackeln verloschen waren, sprang ich auf, verkniff mir ein gehässiges Lachen und marschierte mit nun wieder gezückten Dolch zu der Ritze. Mit einiger Genugtuung stellte ich fest, dass die Trollin genau das tat, was ich von ihr verlangt hatte: Sie bewegte sich keinen Zoll. Wie schon vorher packte ich sie ohne große Rücksicht und zog sie wieder in die Gasse, um im fahlen Mondlicht einen besseren Blick auf sie werfen zu können.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihren zusammengekniffenen Augen entnahm ich, dass die Nacht tatsächlich finsterer sein musste, als ich angenommen hatte. Meinem eigenen untoten Augenlicht verdankte ich, dass ich sie mühelos erkennen konnte: Ihr Haar war von einer dunklen Farbe, streng zurück gekämmt und zu einem Pferdeschwanz zusammen gebunden. Die typischen Trollhauer schauten aus ihren Mundwinkeln hervor, auch wenn sie recht klein und nicht so gebogen waren, wie man es von vielen ihrer männlichen Artgenossen her kannte. Nicht umsonst wurden Trolle des Öfteren auch als blaue Wildschweine bezeichnet.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihr Gesicht bedeckte eine komplexe Tätowierung, die vermutlich auf ihren Stamm und ihre Berufung hinwies. Sie besaß keinerlei Waffen, soweit ich es erkennen konnte; die Lederrüstung war nicht mehr als ein Brustharnisch, der ihre Arme freiließ, und ihre ähnlich kurze und dicke Hose reichte gerade einmal zu den Knien. Beides passte ihr nicht richtig und schien eher schnell übergeworfen worden zu sein: hier war ein Riemen locker, dort eine Kordel nicht angezogen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mein Dolch bewegte sich wie von selbst, als er ihren Kieferknochen entlang fuhr. Nicht ein Haar bedeckte ihn, aber wenn eines dagewesen wäre, hätte ich es gerade herunter rasiert. Eine unheimliche Aufregung breitete sich in mir aus, und ich musste nicht lange darüber nachdenken, um zu wissen, dass es mich einmal wieder nach Blut gelüstete.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Umso vorsichtiger ließ ich die Klinge an ihrem Kinn verweilen, darauf bedacht, ihr keinen Schnitt hinzuzufügen. Gregor versuchte ohnehin schon, mich zu einer kleinen Mahlzeit zu überreden, und ich wollte mir keinen weiteren Anreiz dazu schaffen. »Gibt es einen guten Grund, warum du vor fünf Orks davonläufst?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihre Augen huschten hierhin und dorthin, inspizierten kurz die Gasse, in welche ihre Verfolger verschwunden waren, dann mich. Sie zitterte leicht, als ob es sie frieren würde; unmöglich in der Hitze Orgrimmars, die auch nachts nur bedingt nachließ. Auch wenn ich die Farbe nicht sehen konnte, so hatte sie doch schöne Augen; ihr ganzes, gerade ziemlich bleiches Gesicht war eigentlich sogar recht hübsch anzusehen. Hübsch für einen Troll.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Statt einer Antwort spuckte sie mir mitten ins Gesicht.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich starrte sie mit verharrender Klinge für einige lange Sekunden an, darum bemüht, meinen Dämon in mir zu bezwingen, der gerade nach Rache, Genugtuung und viel Blut schrie. Als ich schließlich aus meiner Starre erwachte, ließ mich die angestaute Wut sie so bestialisch anfauchen, dass es ihr das letzte Blut aus dem Gesicht trieb. Zu meiner unangenehmen Überraschung konnte ich regelrecht sehen, wie es zurück floss und welche Wege es nahm. Gregor teilte mir äußerst genüsslich mit, dass es uns ein Leichtes sein sollte, ihr einen passenden Schnitt zuzufügen, um an einen guten Mitternachts-Nachtisch zu gelangen. Ich hatte das dumpfe Gefühl, dass der Umgang mit der Succubus nicht gerade seine lichte Seite zu Tage förderte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Entsprechend zornig fauchte ich ein »Nein!«, was meine Gefangene merklich zusammen zucken ließ. Obgleich sie mich um mindestens einen Kopf überragte, machte sie nicht eben den Eindruck, als ob sie sich wehren würde. Vielmehr schien sie sich damit zu begnügen, mich mit unverhohlener Verachtung zu strafen. Sie konnte natürlich nicht wissen, dass mich die Verachtung anderer Leute schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr wirklich berühren konnte, also riss ich sie nach vorne, verpasste ihr noch einen Tritt in den Hintern und scheuchte sie dann dicht folgend durch die Gassen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was, beim Barte Arthas, hast du vor?!«, brummte Gregor säuerlich in der nur den Untoten geläufigen Gossensprache, die auch nur von Untoten verwendet wurde, weil man sie wie mit einem fehlenden Kiefer sprechen konnte und beizeiten auch musste. Seine Mahlzeit, die ich ihm gerade verwehrte, machte ihm eindeutig zu schaffen und verschlechterte seine Laune zusehends.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Im gleichen Zuge wurde ich müder und gereizter. »Ich kann sie nicht einfach hier lassen, solange die Orks noch unterwegs sind«, schnauzte ich zurück. »Rechts!«, und wie ein loyaler und höriger Schoßhund bog die Trollin ab, wobei sie mir einen vor Hass triefenden Blick zuwarf.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und wohin willst du sie schleppen?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dafür, dass du mit mir verschmolzen bist, stellst du oft ziemlich dämliche Fragen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »In unser kleines Häuslein also? Eben jenes Häuslein, das dem verdammten Anführer des Geheimdiensts Orgrimmars gehört und das er uns in seiner unendlichen Großzügigkeit zur Verfügung gestellt hat? Glaubst du wirklich, eine verdammte Zwei-Meter-Riesin wird lange ein Geheimnis bleiben?!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Soll ich ihr lieber den Kopf abschlagen?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Das wäre ein Anfang! Dann nehmen wir das Herz und die Leber mit nach Hause und kochen eine vernünftige Mahlzeit, und dann -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dieses Gespräch ist beendet«, erwiderte ich voller Hass und Ekel. Gregor wollte zwar noch etwas antworten, aber ich schloss ihn so gut wie möglich aus meinem Geiste aus, und mein Mund gehorchte noch immer mir, nicht ihm. Umso wütender wurde mein Bruder in mir, und ich konnte spüren, wie mein trockenes und lahmes Blut zu kochen begann.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Es kostete uns ein gutes Stück der Nacht, bis nach Hause zu finden. Der Himmel über Orgrimmar ging von seinem unnatürlichen hellen Grau in ein viel tieferes über, welches den Beginn des Tages prophezeite. Ich hatte am Anfang einige Zeit benötigt, um mir dessen bewusst zu werden, denn mit meinen neuen Augen gab es keinen Morgen, Mittag oder Abend mehr. Alles war eine Mischung aus Grautönen, mal heller, mal tiefer, aber nichts blieb mehr in der Dunkelheit verborgen. Ich fragte mich ehrlich, ob sich das noch als Vor- oder als Nachteil herausstellen würde.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Wachen an meiner Tür waren schon vor etlichen Tagen verschwunden. Ich hatte Urgrak davon überzeugen können, dass zwei bis an die Zähne bewaffnete Orks, die ständig hier ihren Dienst schoben, sehr viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen würden als keine Wachen, und als armer und blinder Untoter würde ich es im Leben nicht wagen zu fliehen. Er hatte mir meinen kleinen Akt grummelnd abgekauft und somit für An&#8217;duna den Weg zu ihren nächtlichen Streifzügen freigemacht. Als im Laufe der nächsten Tage immer mehr Berichte über seltsame Diebstähle von kleinen Schmuckgegenständen laut wurden und er anschließend einige neue Ketten um ihren Hals entdeckt hatte, war ihm nur ein schiefes Grinsen und eine Ermahnung übrig geblieben, es nicht zu übertreiben. Ab diesen Moment hatte ich beschlossen, dass Urgrak für einen Ork vollkommen in Ordnung war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Trollin hatte angefangen, immer stärker zu zittern, je näher wir an das durchaus mächtige Haus herangingen. Jetzt verharrte sie schließlich direkt vor der Tür, starrte sie an, als wäre sie die sprichwörtliche Pforte zur Hölle, und schüttelte dann voller Panik und Ekel den Kopf. »Nein, nein«, murmelte sie leise, drehte sich dann um und ließ mich in plötzlich flehende Augen schauen. »Nein«, hauchte sie ein letztes Mal.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich war müde. Ich war gereizt. Gregor hatte angefangen, mir wieder von seinen amourösen Abenteuern zu erzählen, von denen ich so wenig wissen wollte wie nur möglich, weil er genau wusste, wie sehr es mich aufregte. Die Trollin selbst hatte mich, ohne es zu wissen, mit ihrem Blut bis zum Wahnsinn getrieben, und ich war kurz davor, meine Zähne in ihren verdammten Hals zu versenken.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich tat also das Einzige, wozu ich noch imstande war: Ich schnauzte ein »Doch!«, packte sie am Arm, trat die Tür auf, schupste sie unter wiedererwachtem Gewimmer und Gezeter hinein und schmiss dann die Tür hinter mir zu.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Innen war alles dunkel, oder eben auch nicht. Meine Gefangene war mehr in den Raum gerollt als gestolpert und lag jetzt weinend und zusammengekauert am Boden. Das Feuer in der Mitte des runden Gebäudes war schon vor einiger Zeit erloschen, und die kläglichen Reste der Glut verbreiteten nicht einmal ansatzweise genügend Licht, um etwas erkennen zu können. Für mich war das gesamte Zimmer jedoch taghell, und ein kurzer Blick zum Bett verkündete, dass meine allseits geliebte Nachtelfe gerade nicht zugegen war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich marschierte also zur Trollin, packte sie ziemlich ungestüm am Arm und zog sie hoch. Sie ließ mich mit einer einzelnen Träne, aber jetzt wieder starrem Gesichtsausdruck gewähren, was meinen Zorn zumindest ein wenig linderte. Dann bugsierte ich sie hinüber zum Bett, zwang sie, sich hinzusetzen, zog einen Stuhl heran und setzte mich ihr direkt gegenüber hin.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich konnte mir nur vorstellen, was für eine gespenstische Situation es für sie sein musste: gejagt von Orks, dann gefangen von einem Untoten und durch halb Orgrimmar geschleppt, nur um ihm jetzt in vollkommener Dunkelheit gegenüber zu sitzen und seinen rasselnden, unregelmäßigen Atem zu hören, ein Schemen in der Finsternis, bereit, die Kehle zu durchbeißen und sich an ihrem Blut zu laben.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das alles sagten mir ihre Augen, denn ihr Gesicht war so ausdruckslos wie eine Felswand. Fast tat sie mir dafür ein wenig leid. Allerdings missfiel mir der Umstand, dass sie nicht einmal daran dachte, dass ich ihr gerade ihr Leben gerettet oder zumindest eine Menge Schmerzen erspart hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich schnalzte also kurz mit der Zunge, kratzte mich an meinem Kinnbart und fragte sie dann unter Gregors Mithilfe auf recht passablem Orkisch: »Warum haben sie dich gejagt?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Schweigen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich habe dir eine Frage gestellt, und ich bin mir sicher, dass du sie verstanden hast.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das stille Totentuch legte sich über uns und begrub jedes Geräusch, bis auf das leise Wimmern des Windes, wenn sich doch einmal ein armseliger Lufthauch in die Häuserschluchten verirren sollte, um hier sein Ende zu finden.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine Hand schoss nach vorne, packte sie an ihrem Hals und drückte zu. Augenblicklich schmetterten ihre Fäuste gegen mich, kratzten ihre Nägel über meine Haut, mein Gesicht, den Lederriemen und zogen daran, wie sie nur konnte. Aber die Glut in mir war neu entfacht. Mein Hass begann, sich durch meine Eingeweiden zu fressen; sogar das, was ich sah, schien er in ein unheiliges feuriges Rot einzutauchen, und mit zusehendem Genuss beobachtete ich, wie ihre Bewegungen schwächer wurden und noch nicht ein einziger Laut über ihre Lippen hatte dringen können.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gerade, als ihre Augen hervorzuquellen begannen und ihr Gesicht dunkel anlief, entließ ich sie mit einem Stoß, der sie mit dem Rücken auf das Bett verfrachtete. Keuchend, hustend und nach Atem ringend blieb sie liegen, doch eine Sekunde später ragte ich schon wieder über sie auf. Meine Faust raste hinunter &#8211;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und blieb dicht vor ihrer Nase hängen. Sie erschrak dermaßen, dass sie für einige Momente vergaß zu atmen. Und dieses Mal war ich es, der keuchte, der sich vor Ekel wandte und sich fragte, was bei allen Höllen gerade vorgefallen war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Als ich das leise Lachen auf meinen Lippen vernahm, musste ich nicht lange überlegen. Abrupt brach es ab und wurde zu einem Schmerzensschrei, als ich Gregor packte und in die tiefsten Bereiche meines Geistes schmiss, um ihn dort für die nächsten Stunden schmoren zu lassen. Dann rappelte ich mich schnaufend wieder auf, sprang vom Bett herunter und setzte mich, meinen Kopf in meinen Händen vergrabend, auf die Kante.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Schon wieder. Schon wieder war mir vollkommen die Kontrolle entglitten. Hatte ich vorher gedacht, oder zumindest gehofft, dass ich endlich Herr dieses Körpers war, machte mir mein Bruder und Dämon wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Rascheln hinter mir ließ mich aufspringen und meinen Dolch bereithalten. Dann, wie ein Nachgedanke, drehte ich mich um, rammte das Messer in den Tisch, auf dem noch Reste von vergangenen Mahlzeiten lagen, und wandte mich dann wieder der Trollin zu. »Warum?«, knurrte ich.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie rieb sich den Hals, auf dem die Spuren meiner Finger noch gut sichtbar waren. Aber ihre Zunge strich kurz und sanft über ihre Lippen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was interessiert es dich, Ausgeburt des Todes?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihre Stimme war überraschend angenehm. Sie war tiefer, als ich es jemals von einer Frau, gleich welcher Rasse, gehört hatte, und besaß etwas Rauchiges, was verbunden mit ihrer gedehnten Sprechweise merkwürdig beruhigend wirkte. Und das, obwohl sie mich gerade beleidigt hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich habe dir einen Tag voller Schmerzen und womöglich eine Nacht voller Tod erspart. Das sollte eine Antwort wert sein.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Pah.« Sie schaffte es, dabei hochnäsig zu klingen und zu wirken, während sie sich halb aufrappelte und ihre Augen begannen, nach mir zu suchen. In der Dunkelheit des Hauses konnte sie mich scheinbar noch nicht sehen. »Ich bin dir keine Antwort schuldig, _Kaz&#8217;mon_.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ohne ein Geräusch von mir zu geben, umrundete ich das Bett. Gerade, als sie näher an die Bettkannte rutschen wollte, meinte ich: »Dann hast du keinen Wert. Ich sollte dich doch erwürgen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie drehte sich mit einer ungeheuren Geschwindigkeit und mit ungeahntem Geschick um. War sie gerade eben noch halb gelegen, kniete sie jetzt auf dem Bett, die Hände zu Fäusten geballt und erhoben, um einen Schlag wie den vorhin abzuwehren.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich lachte nur leise.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was willst du von mir, _Kaz&#8217;mon_?!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nichts«, erwiderte ich leichthin mit einem Schulterzucken, während ich mich auf leisen Sohlen in Richtung der Bettstirn machte. Ihr Kopf drehte sich dabei mit, und sie positionierte sich stets neu, um mich möglichst frontal anschauen zu können. Ihre zusammengekniffenen Augen schienen inzwischen mehr zu sehen, denn auch ihr Blick verfolgte mich zusehends. »Ich habe eine Trollin in den Gassen gefunden, verfolgt von einem Rudel wilder grüner Hunde. Die Neugier hat mich übermannt.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sofort spuckte sie aus, und ihre Stimme nahm eine bisher noch nicht bekannte Schärfe an. »Neugier, _Mon_? Ich kenne die Neugier jener, die hier ein und ausgehen. Lebende gehen hinein, und Tote kommen heraus. Keine Neugier bleibt in diesem Haus unbefriedigt. _Mon_, bring es hinter dich, wenn du etwas wissen willst!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich blieb mit schräg gelegten Kopf stehen und schaute sie genau an. Dann zeigte ich ihr ein so breites Lächeln, dass sie es sogar in der Dunkelheit sehen musste, auch wenn es vermutlich kein bisschen vertrauenswürdig aussah. »Wie interessant. Schließlich bin ich nur ein&#8230; Gast. Und du, meine Liebe, bist _mein_ Gast.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Tür krachte auf. Helles Licht strahlte herein, und einen Moment später stand der Träger der Laterne mitten im Raum. Urgrak betrachtete erst mich, dann die Trollin, und bei ihrem Anblick verzogen sich seine Mundwinkel gut erkennbar nach unten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was hat das zu bedeuten?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Für einen Moment war ich zu perplex, um irgendetwas zu unternehmen. Wenigstens ging es der Frau nicht anders, denn auch sie starrte den hünenhaften Ork an, als sei er eine Ausgeburt der Hölle.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Urgrak?«, fragte ich ehrlich überrascht.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was macht eine Trollin in deinem Bett, Dareth? Vor allem &#8211;« Er stockte, als er näher kam und meinen Gast genauer in Augenschein nahm, und seine Miene wurde noch finsterer, falls das überhaupt möglich war. »_Du._«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Noch ehe er näher herankommen konnte, hatte ich mich bereits zwischen ihm und die Frau gestellt, auch wenn ich dabei hilfesuchend meine Hände nach vorne streckte, als wollte ich den Krieger ertasten. »Sie hat mich hierher geführt, Urgrak. Kennst du sie?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das wütende Schnauben, das ihm entwich, war eigentlich schon Antwort genug, aber er ließ Worte folgen. »Sie soll dich hierher geführt haben? Halte mich nicht zum Narren, du modernde Leiche! Welches Spiel spielst du hier?!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich blieb wie angewurzelt stehen, scheinbar entsetzt über seinen Zorn. »Ich spiele nicht. Sie hat mich in der Stadt aufgelesen und mich geleitet, als ich mich verlaufen hatte.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und warum sollst du dich verlaufen haben?!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich zeigte ihm ein sanftes Lächeln, in der Hoffnung, damit den Bogen nicht vollends zu überspannen. »Ich bin blind, mein Freund.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Erinnerung daran, wer an meiner Blindheit Schuld war, schien ihn tatsächlich ein wenig abzulenken; zumindest drohte er nicht mehr, nach seiner Axt zu greifen. »Diese Hure hat es mit einem Peon getrieben. Unverzeihlich genug, dass sie sich mit einem Ork eingelassen hat, aber dann auch noch mit einem Peon!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich musste dagegen ankämpfen, nicht laut loszulachen, oder noch schlimmer, Gregor an die Macht kommen zu lassen. »Liebe«, erwiderte ich stattdessen mit einem Schulterzucken. »Was ist daran so schlimm, frage ich dich?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Der Kopf des Peons ziert das große Tor«, grollte Urgrak.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich verharrte für einen Moment. Meine nächsten Schritte mochten über Leben und Tod entscheiden, aber ich hatte nicht wirklich die Zeit, sie abzuwägen. Also unternahm ich das, was mir am Richtigsten erschien: Ich drehte mich um, machte einige vorsichtige Schritte in Richtung des Bettes und streckte dabei eine einzelne, knöcherne Hand aus.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Auch wenn ich bis jetzt nur wusste, dass sie scheinbar nicht mehr als eine billige Dirne war, verstand die Trollin sofort. Ohne zu zögern ergriff sie meine Hand, glitt vom Bett herunter und stellte sich mit starrer Miene neben mich.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie war mir eine beträchtliche Hilfe«, meinte ich bedauernd an den Ork gerichtet. »Der Tisch, bitte.« Und gemeinsam setzten wir uns in Bewegung, umrundeten den Krieger, dessen Augen wütend funkelten, und setzten uns dann auf die bereitstehende Bank. »Und sie ist mein Gast, Urgrak. Auch wenn sie dir und deinen Leuten ein schreckliches Unheil angetan haben mag, genießt sie meine Gastfreundschaft.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Man konnte dem Ork regelrecht seine Zerrissenheit ansehen. Hier, nur eine Armlänge entfernt, saß jemand, der seine Ehre verletzt hatte; und neben ihr saß einer, der ihn an seine Ehre band, ihr kein Leid anzutun. »Du verdammter Hund«, knurrte er, und seine Finger knackten, so stark schloss er sie zu Fäusten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und dann lachte er. Er lachte laut und lange, bis er sich schließlich neben mir auf die Bank fallen ließ und mir einen Schlag auf die Schulter gab, der mich fast von meinem Sitz herunter katapultiert hätte. »Du verdammter, gerissener Hund!«, brüllte er. »Du weißt schon genau, wo meine wunden Punkte sind, nicht wahr?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich grinste ihn schief an und breitete dabei hilflos meine Hände aus. »Ich tue, was ich kann. Meine Augen mögen nicht mehr sehen, aber meine Gedanken sind noch immer so schnell wie früher.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Das merke ich. Und du, Sulzula, du solltest dich auf Knien bei diesem Gerippe bedanken! Er alleine steht zwischen dir und dem Beil, das du verdient hast!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich konnte die Trollin schlucken hören. Und dann, zu meiner vollendeten Verblüffung, nahm sie meine Hand in die ihren und drückte sie an ihre Brust.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Urgrak kommentierte das nur mit einem belustigten Grunzen. »Gut so. Du lernst, verfluchtes Weib. Wenn du dir schon einen Mann nehmen musst, dann wenigstens jemanden, der Einfluss besitzt.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich hüstelte leicht, bevor ich mit einem Lächeln erwiderte: »Nur so viel Einfluss, wie du mir zugestehst, mein Freund.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du nennst mich auffallend häufig _Freund_, Dareth. Bist du dir etwa unsicher, ob ich tatsächlich einer bin?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich weiß, dass ich deiner Gnade ausgeliefert bin, Urgrak. Es ist besser, dich als meinen Freund anzusehen. Ich möchte dich ungern als Feind haben.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das entlockte dem massigen Koloss wieder einen Schauer von Lachern und einen weiteren Schlag auf meinen Rücken. »Siehst du, wie klug er ist, Sulzula? Halte dich an ihn, und vielleicht wirst du sogar deinem angebrachten Schicksal entkommen, wer weiß?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Warum bist du hier, Urgrak?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Lachen und die Heiterkeit verebbten. Der Ork grunzte noch einmal, kratzte sich dann am Kinn und brummte schließlich: »Die Blutelfe und ihr Taure.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Hast du sie gefunden?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Mehr oder weniger. Ich weiß, dass sie nicht mehr in Orgrimmar sind. Sie sind auf dem Weg nach Ashenvale gesichtet worden.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich nahm diese Information gefasst auf. Gregor dagegen schäumte bereits vor Wut, und dieses Mal ließ ich ihn zu Wort kommen. »Und du bist unfähig, sie aufzuhalten?!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie sind dein Belang, nicht der meine«, erwiderte der Angegriffene gelassen. »Ich weiß nicht, was du mit ihnen anfangen willst, und ehrlich gesagt möchte ich es auch nicht wissen. Und wo wir gerade von Belangen sprechen: zügle dein Spitzohr. Sie klaut mir zu viel.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mit diesen Worten stand er auf. »Tatsächlich war das der einzige Grund, warum ich hergekommen bin. So, wie ich es sehe, bist du jetzt mit zwei Spitzohren gesegnet. Wenn ich auch nur eine von beiden auf der Straße ohne dich erwische, ist dir hoffentlich klar, was passieren wird.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor knirschte noch mit den Zähnen, als ich bereits wieder Kontrolle über unseren Körper erlangte. Ich stand auf, streckte meine Hand aus und wartete, bis er sie in einem knochenknirschenden Handschlag ergriff. »Ich danke dir«, sagte ich mit fester Stimme. »Im Namen meiner Gefährtinnen, und in meinem.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Urgrak lächelte nur, als er los ließ und zur Tür ging.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Alles für einen Freund.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann zog er sie hinter sich zu und tauchte den Raum wieder in Dunkelheit.[/SIZE]


----------



## Al Fifino (10. Februar 2015)

*[SIZE=12pt]Kapitel 33 &#8211; Blutsbrüder[/SIZE]*

 

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Morgen dämmerte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula saß mir gegenüber. Brot und Wurst standen ebenso unberührt auf dem Tisch wie der Krug Wein, der uns gebracht worden war. Sie hatte sich ihrer schlecht sitzenden Lederrüstung entledigt; darunter waren ein ärmelloses Hemd und ein eng anliegendes Brusttuch hervorgekommen. Vor allem letzteres deutete für mich darauf hin, es hier nicht mit einer einfachen Hure zu tun zu haben, auch wenn es womöglich solche trotz der drakonischen Strafen in Orgrimmar geben sollte. Überhaupt, dass sie eine Rüstung trug, ließ auf sehr viel mehr schließen als nur das.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Aber bis jetzt schwieg Sulzula, und ich tat es ihr gleich. Es war nicht so, dass ich mich nicht gerne mit ihr unterhalten hätte. Mit Gregor war gerade nicht zu sprechen; er schäumte noch immer vor Wut darüber, dass Aritana und ihr zweibeiniger Stier so einfach hatten davonkommen können, und sogar noch mehr darüber, dass sie seine Warnung scheinbar in den Wind geschossen hatten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Eine kleine Unterhaltung mit meiner neuesten erzwungenen Gefährtin wäre mir also lieb gewesen. Allerdings wollte ich sie zu nichts drängen, und außerdem plagte mich bereits eine neue Sorge: An&#8217;duna war noch immer nicht zurück. Sie war öfters bis in die frühen Morgenstunden in den Straßen der orkischen Hauptstadt herum geturnt und hatte sich ihre liebe Zeit genommen, um in den einigermaßen sicheren Schutz unseres Hauses zu gelangen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Doch jetzt fielen bereits die ersten Sonnenstrahlen durch die halb geöffneten Fenster. Der Morgen brach an, und keine Dunkelheit, kein Schatten würde eine Nachtelfe in Orgrimmar genügend verstecken können.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Zu allem Überfluss starrte mich Sulzula an. Der Umstand alleine hätte mir nicht unbedingt etwas ausgemacht. Als Untoter in einer lebenden Stadt, die nur wenige meiner Leidensgenossen zu Gesicht bekam, wurde ich offen begafft und auch des Öfteren beleidigt. Orks fletschten ihre Zähne, wenn ich ihnen zu nahe kam, Trolle vollführten seltsame Bewegungen mit ihren Händen, vermutlich, um irgendeinen Voodoo-Schutzzauber zu wirken, der sie vor bösen Geistern und noch böseren Fleischfressern beschützen sollte. Blutelfen machten einen weiten Bogen um mich herum, und Tauren konnten mich ohnehin nicht ausstehen, weil ich ihnen wohl nicht natürlich genug war. Die Tatsache, dass ich auf sehr natürliche Art und Weise verweste und stank, reichte ihnen jedenfalls nicht.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Aber als ich bemerkte, wie regungslos Sulzula da saß und ihre Augen auf mich gerichtet hielt, während ich nur still auf meinem Hintern saß und versuchte, meine Gedanken zu sortieren, erinnerte mich an eine andere Frau, die mich damals ebenso sehr verachtet und gehasst hatte, wie es jetzt die Trollin tat, in einem sehr ähnlichen Zimmer, und mit dem exakt gleichen Blick.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich grinste.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dieses unvermutete Zeichen reichte Sulzula wohl bereits aus. Ihre Hände umklammerten regelrecht den Tisch, und ich vermutete, dass sie ihre Füße gerade fest auf den Boden stemmte, um im Zweifelsfall den kompletten Tisch um und auf mich zu schmeißen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Also hob ich beschwichtigend die Hände. »Keine Sorge. Ich habe mich nur an etwas erinnert.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich war nicht besorgt, _mon_«, schnauzte sie mir zur Antwort. Dann, nach einem kurzen Moment des Schweigens, setzte sie nach: »Warum?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dieses Mal konnte ich nicht anders, als leise zu lachen. »Warum? Warum ist das immer die erste Frage, die ich zu hören bekomme? Warum kann scheinbar niemand glauben, dass ich anderen Leuten helfen möchte?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie schaute mich an, als würde ich puren Schwachsinn vor mich hin brabbeln. »Du bist ein Untoter, _mon_.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ah.« Lächelnd nickte ich meine Zustimmung. »Und Untoten kann man nicht trauen. Jeder weiß das.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie fressen Leichen. _Du _frisst Leichen_, mon_.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich noch keine Leiche angefasst. Lebende haben einen besseren Geschmack, wie ich finde.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihre Augen verengten sich zu Schlitzen. »Du bist unvorsichtig. Keine Wachen. Nur wir beide. Ich könnte dich hier und jetzt erwürgen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Untote benötigen keinen Atem.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Lächeln, das ihre Lippen formten, hatte etwas Hinterhältiges an sich. »Ich habe davon gehört, _mon_. Ich glaube es nicht.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich schaute sie an. Zuerst vergnügt, wie ich dachte; dann, wie ein kleiner Nachgedanke, fiel mir auf, dass es nicht vergnügt war. Es war herausfordernd. Und im selben Atemzug spürte ich, wie sich meine Mundwinkel nach oben verzogen, wie sich meine Lippen schürzten und ein Grinsen formten, das so breit war, dass sich meine Haut spannte, wie altes Leder knirschte und knackte. Kleine Risse bildeten sich. Ein einzelner, pechschwarzer Tropfen Blut drang hervor. Gähnend langsam quetschte er sich durch die Öffnung, formte eine kleine Kugel, zog dann wie in Trance hinab.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und eine ruhige, gleichzeitig vibrierende Stimme murmelte: »Dann versuch es doch.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Im nächsten Augenblick kam der Tisch angeflogen. Ich beobachtete, wie sich das Holz hob, wie der Krug gleichsam Geschwindigkeit aufnahm, wie die ersten Stücke der Wurst aus ihrer Schale fielen und die Schale selbst in meine Richtung rutschte. Ich beobachtete, wie ich mich nach hinten fallen ließ, über die Bank hinüber und auf dem Rücken landete, die Beine angewinkelt. Schwungvoll rollte ich herum, meine Zehen berührten wieder den weichen Boden, und einen Moment später stand ich. Die Schale knallte zu Boden, wo ich eben noch gesessen hatte. Der Krug polterte vor meine Füße und zerbarst. Einige Scherben prallten gegen die abgenagten Knochen meiner nackten Füße, und Spritzer des süßlichen Weins benetzten sie.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nein«, wisperte ich, kaum hörbar.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Miene der Trollin hatte etwas Animalisches angenommen. Ihre Augen waren fest auf mich gerichtet, während sie den Tisch umrundete. Ich tat es ihr gleich, darauf bedacht, lässig mit den Armen hinter dem Rücken verschränkt über den weichen Boden zu schreiten. Und ich schrie ungehört, ich fluchte, ich tobte in mir.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nicht schlecht«, gab sie mit einem Haifisch-Grinsen zu. »Können alle Untote sehen, obwohl ihre Augen bedeckt sind?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sehen?«, schnurrte die ruhige Stimme, und ich wusste genau, wem sie gehörte. Gregor fügte hinzu: »Ich bin nur ein armer, blinder Untoter, der seinem Gast schutzlos ausgeliefert ist.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Hass. Unbändiger Hass schwappte über mich hinweg, ertränkte mich und ließ meinen Wutrausch anschwellen. Ich trank ihn auf und brüllte, ich goss ihn in mich hinein und schrie.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Alle Untoten lügen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Anstatt unser kleines Ringelreihen fortzuführen, schnellte sie geradewegs auf mich zu, sprang erst auf die nun nach oben liegende Tischkante und dann hoch in die Luft. Fast hätte sie mich mit umgerissen, wäre ich nicht gerade noch mit einem Schritt nach hinten ihren ausgestreckten Fingern entgangen. Doch es war nicht ich, der ausgewichen war, es war Gregor. Gregor hatte die Macht ergriffen, so plötzlich und unbemerkt, dass ich es gar nicht fassen konnte. Und gerade, als er sich seinerseits auf sie werfen wollte, hatte sich die Trollin schon wieder aufgerichtet und stand in einer Ringer-Manier mit weit geöffneten Armen vor uns. »Komm, _mon._ Komm zu mir.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich zog meinen verzierten Dolch, eben jenes Messer, das vor nicht allzu langer Zeit in mir selbst gesteckt hatte. Ihr missbilligender Blick entlockte Gregor ein grausames Lächeln, und die Klinge flog in einem hohen Bogen zu den anderen Dingen, die bereits auf dem Boden lagen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »NEIN!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Kämpferin verharrte, ebenso wie wir. Stille erfüllte den Raum, plötzlich und ungebeten, unpassend zu dem Chaos, das um uns entstanden war. Mein Mund war noch halb aufgerissen in dem wutentbrannten, verzweifelten Schrei, der aus ihm gedrungen war, und halb in seinem bösartigen Grinsen gefangen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Doch«, hauchte Gregor zur Antwort.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann sprang Sulzula auf uns zu. Gregor schaffte es, ihrem ersten Schwinger auszuweichen, und konterte mit einem Schlag in Richtung ihres Kinns. Sie riss ihren Kopf zurück und erwiderte unseren Angriff mit einen Tritt in meine Leistengegend, den er gerade noch blocken konnte, und mit einem Sprung brachte er sich aus ihrer Reichweite heraus.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Immer und immer wieder ging es so weiter. Wir beharkten uns für zwei, drei Schläge, in denen keiner einen wirklichen Treffer landen konnte, um uns dann zu trennen und wieder zu umkreisen, wie ein Löwe und eine Löwin, bereit, beim geringsten Anzeichen von Schwäche gnadenlos zuzuschlagen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und es machte uns Spaß. Ich konnte es ihren Augen und ihrem Lächeln ansehen, und während ich tobte und brüllte und schrie und versuchte, die Kontrolle wieder zu erlangen, vermengte sich mein Hass mit Freude, wurde aus Verzweiflung rasende Blutlust. Gregor nahm Besitz von unserem Fleisch, er nahm Besitz von meiner Seele, und er flößte ihr den Rausch des Kampfes ein, das Versprechen von einer köstlichen, reichlichen Mahlzeit, wenn getan war, was er tun würde. Und immer wieder drang ein leises, kaum gehörtes »Nein!« über unsere Lippen und wurde von einem lauten, bestimmten, grausamen »Doch!« übertönt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann, in einem unserer kleinen Scharmützel, flog ihre Faust wieder einmal in Richtung meines Bauchs. Gerade, als wir sie blockte, krachte ihre andere gegen unseren Kopf. Zu überrascht über die Finte ging Gregor zu Boden, und keinen Augenblick später spürte ich schon, wie sich ihre Hände um unseren Hals legten und gnadenlos zudrückten, ungefähr so, wie er es noch die Nacht zuvor bei ihr getan hatte. Wir wehrten uns nach Leibeskräften, aber nach einigen Sekunden musste Gregor feststellen, dass sie sehr viel stärker als ich war, dass sie unsere Arme mit ihren Knien gefangen hielt und ich sie unmöglich mit meinen Beinen erreichen konnte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Vorfreude verflog sofort und wurde von grausiger Furcht aufgefressen. Ich spürte, wie sich die Macht aufbaute. Ich spürte, wie Gregor alles nahm, was ich geben konnte, und noch mehr. Ich spürte und wusste, was er vorhatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wie auf ein innerliches Kommando hin &#8211; und es war gut möglich, dass ich es unbewusst sogar gegeben hatte &#8211; entflammte unsere knöcherne linke Hand. Violette Schemen umspielten sie, Flammen der Finsternis, bereit, alles Lebende zu vertilgen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Augenblicklich ließ die Trollin meinen Hals los. Allerdings nur, um ihre eigene Hand triumphierend empor zu halten und mich sehen zu lassen, dass Blitze &#8211; grell zuckende, bläulich leuchtende Blitze &#8211; ihre eigenen Finger umspielten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Schlag ließ mich schmerzerfüllt aufschreien. Es war kein einfacher Fausthieb gegen meinen Schädel: Die Blitze fuhren in mein Fleisch, durchdrangen meinen Kopf, und ich konnte spüren, wie sie sich in meinen restlichen Körper ausbreiteten, jeden Muskel und jede Faser erfassten und verbrannten. Ich konnte _riechen_, wie es meine Haut und alles darunter versengte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und noch immer grinste Gregor wie eine manische Bestie.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Untote spüren Schmerz«, purrte Sulzula mit unendlicher Genugtuung, als sie bereits zum nächsten Schlag ausholte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die schwarzen Flammen in meiner Hand barsten. Sie schossen kurz in die Höhe, verschlangen dann unseren gesamten Arm und erreichten somit auch ihr rechtes Knie. Der Gestank von verbranntem Fleisch wurde noch sehr viel intensiver, als sie kreischend aufsprang und von uns herunterrollte. Eine hässliche Wunde hatte sich in ihr Schienbein gebrannt, und es hatte genau die Form meines Arms.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   So schnell Gregor konnte, rappelte er uns auf, und stürzte dabei fast wieder. Blitze schienen noch immer durch meinen Schädel zu zucken, Kopfschmerzen, wie ich sie noch nie in meinem Leben gefühlt hatte, peinigten mich. Als sich unsere Sicht wieder einigermaßen klärte, stand auch Sulzula, ungefähr genauso schief und schwer atmend wie wir selbst.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Eine Schamanin«, grunzte Gregor.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »_Grishnak._ Es hieß, du wärst tot.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Scheinbar lernen wir heute beide einige wichtige Dinge.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mit einem wütenden Schrei stürzte sie sich wieder auf uns, wenn auch jetzt sehr viel ungelenker als vorher. Wir parierten und schlugen, blockten und wichen aus. Sie wollte keinen weiteren Schlag kassieren, aus Angst, ihn nicht zu überstehen. Gregor tat es, weil es ihn mit unheilvoller Lust erfüllte, so mit seinem Opfer zu spielen. Und dabei war alles halb verschwommen, und die Schmerzen in meinem Kopf machten mich schier wahnsinnig, als würde jemand darin herumspringen und von innen gegen meinen Schädel hämmern.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann knickte ihr Bein weg. Fluchend ging Sulzula zu Boden, und genau wie sie vorher ließ Gregor sich diese Chance nicht entgehen. Wir sprangen auf sie, nahmen sie genauso gefangen wie sie uns vorher, und holten zum alles entscheidenden Schlag aus. Das alles umfassende Gefühl des bevorstehenden Sieges hielt Einzug, und traf auf meine unbändige Angst, nichts tun zu können.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nein«, drang es wieder über unsere Lippen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Lachen klang traurig und erdrückte mich. Es schallte in mir, von allen Seiten, beharkte mich wie Tausende von Pfeilen, ließ mich zusammen zucken und mich wundern, wie es mir so lange nicht hatte auffallen können.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du warst immer zu weich«, grollte Gregor. »Und jetzt bist du zu spät.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine Finger verkrampften, so sehr presste er sie zu einer Faust zusammen. Dann fuhr sie, mit dem unheilvoll fauchenden Schattenblitz ummantelt, nieder.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Schmerz war schlimmer als alles, was ich bisher hatte erleben müssen. Weder meine vollkommene Erschöpfung damals, als ich Aritana praktisch von den Toten wiedergeholt hatte, noch der magische Dolch, der mein gesamtes Mana in mir zum Explodieren gebracht hatte, konnten sich auch nur annähernd damit messen. Es war, als würde mein rechter Arm aus Stein bestehen; Granit, seit Urzeiten in dieser Form, und ich war nur eine Mücke, die dagegen flog und ihn zum Bewegen bringen wollte. Alles in mir schrie danach, aufzugeben, nur um die unendlichen Qualen, die dabei durch ihn zuckten, aufhören zu lassen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann trafen unsere Hände aufeinander.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Zischen und Flackern erhellte den gesamten Raum. Ich konnte es mit meinen Augen nicht sehen, aber ich konnte mir vorstellen, wie gespenstische violette Lichter über die Wände tanzten und geistige Schatten warfen. Ich konnte riechen, wie mein Fleisch verbrannte, wie es sich von unseren Fingern löste und der magische Schmerz sich durch unsere Sinne fraß, bis tief in meine Seele hinein.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich schrie. Und dieses Mal schrie Gregor mit mir.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Als die Flammen erloschen waren, starrte Sulzula eine knöcherne Faust an, die von ebenso knöchernen Fingern festgehalten wurde. Beide schwebten vielleicht eine Nasebreit über ihrem Gesicht. Blut, Stücke von verbrannter Haut und schwarzem Fleisch bedeckten es.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich bin kein Untoter«, wisperte ich hasserfüllt zwischen zusammengebissenen Zähnen hervor.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und wieder erschien das unheilige Grinsen des Verzweifelten auf meinen Lippen, als Gregor entgegnete: »Ich schon.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann spürte ich erneut den Sog der Macht. Eine erste schwarze Flamme blitzte in seiner linken Hand auf.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und zugleich nahm ich alles, was ich übrig hatte, aus meiner Seele hervor, und meine rechte Hand brachte zeitgleich mit seiner einen Schattenblitz hervor. Die Magie war dieselbe, aber nicht ihre Quellen, und beinahe sofort fielen die Flammen übereinander her, versuchten, sich gegenseitig zu ersticken und zu vernichten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du bist schwach, Dareth«, grollte mein Bruder, und tatsächlich rutschten unsere Hände noch einen Zoll näher an die entsetzte Trollin unter uns heran. »Du hast nie verstanden, wie wichtig das Blut für uns ist. Wie mächtig es uns macht. Wenn ich erst ihr Blut getrunken habe, werde ich Aritana finden, und glaub mir, sie wird es nicht so einfach haben.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich hörte nicht auf ihn. Ich konzentrierte mich vollkommen darauf, unseren Rücken gerade zu halten und meine Hand nicht noch einen Fingerbreit weit weichen zu lassen. Ich konnte Gregor nicht vertreiben; zu sehr waren wir erfüllt von dem Geruch des bereits vergossenen Blutes, zu groß war die Gier nach mehr.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und dann töte ich An&#8217;duna. Ich werde dich teilhaben lassen an unserem Mahl. Du wirst sehen, wie gut es ist.« Er fing wieder an zu lachen, ein langgezogenes, grausiges Geräusch. »Die verdammte Elfe. Hast du wirklich geglaubt, sie würde dir helfen? Sie ist abgehauen. Sie hat das einzig Vernünftige von uns dreien getan.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich grunzte vor Anstrengung. Aus dem steinernen Arm war ein steinerner Felsbrocken geworden, dreimal, viermal so groß wie ich, und er rollte einen steilen Abhang hinab. Alles, was ich tun konnte, war, mich mit aller Kraft gegen ihn zu stemmen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und wenn ich sie getötet habe, _Bruder_«, und er spuckte das Wort förmlich aus, »dann werde ich studieren. Wir werden die Nekromantie meistern, und wenn ich soweit bin, kehre ich nach Lordaeron zurück, zu dem süßen Grab in der alten Stadt. Und ich werde dir deine Geliebte wiedergeben. Eine weitere Untote, wie wir. Nur eine weitere Untote.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Er lachte wieder, traurig, mit einem halben Schluchzen darin. Aber ich hörte sein Lachen nicht. Seine Worte hallten in mir wieder, wurden hin und hergeworfen, wurden lauter und leiser, höhnisch und süffisant.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Angst und Zweifel verflogen, ebenso wie mein Hass. Ich konnte nicht wissen, was meinen Bruder dermaßen in Rage gebracht hatte. Aber ich hatte es nicht bemerkt. Ich hatte meinen Bruder in die Dunkelheit fallen lassen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Kalte Wut stieg in mir auf und packte mich. Gerechter Zorn über die blasphemischen Worte, die Gregor gesagt hatte, erfüllte meinen rechten Arm. Der Schattenblitz wuchs, umstülpte unsere beiden Hände und setzte sie in Flammen, heller als alles Licht, das ich jemals gesehen hatte. Sulzula keuchte erschrocken auf, und ich konnte sehen, wie einige Haare, die ihr ins Gesicht hingen, versengt wurden.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Niemals.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine Stimme war ruhig. Sie war erfüllt von Trauer und von Bestimmtheit. Sie war so unerschütterlich wie ein Berg, Äonen alt und durch nichts ins Wanken zu bringen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Aber Gregor gab nicht auf. Er lachte wieder, noch freudloser, noch mehr gekünstelt. »Du hattest deine Chance, Dareth. Wir haben den Lebenden vertraut, und was hat es uns gebracht?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich werde es nicht zulassen. Ich werde dich aufhalten, Gregor.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du kannst mich nicht aufhalten. Du kannst nicht dich selbst aufhalten.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Schattenblitz schoss nach oben. Wie eine Rakete donnerte er gegen die Decke, zerbarst am Holz und ließ Späne und Staub auf uns niederregnen. Und wieder kamen unsere Fäuste noch ein Stückchen an die Trollin näher.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Er war stärker. Gregor war stärker. Das untote Biest in mir war stärker. Ich konnte fühlen, wie es mich überwand, wie es sich in mich verbiss und mich in Stücke riss. Ich wollte das Blut sehen. Ich wollte das Blut schmecken. Ich konnte nicht gegen meinen Bruder bestehen. Ich konnte nicht gegen meine Natur kämpfen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich konnte nicht gegen mich selbst kämpfen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mein Blick traf den der Trollin. Panik spiegelte sich in ihrem. Meiner war voller Schuld.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Es tut mir leid.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Geräusch, wenn kalter Stahl durch Fleisch und Sehnen dringt und an Knochen schabt, ertönte. Einen Wimpernschlag später zerbarst meine Sicht in unzählige Sterne, jeder einzelne ein roter Punkt, der mit feurigem Schein auf mich niederfuhr, sich in mich hinein bohrte und mich in Brand setzte. Und in mir erwachte ein Vulkan, spie sein Innerstes aus und entließ es machtvoll in die Welt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mein Mana verbrannte. Meine Arme erschlafften. Zwei Klingen steckten in meinen Schultern, wuchtig von hinten hinein gerammt. Ich musste sie nicht sehen, um zu wissen, welche es waren.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann wurden die Dolche erbarmungslos aus mir heraus und ich gewaltvoll nach hinten gerissen. Ich wusste, dass jedes normale Wesen jetzt die sanfte Ohnmacht umfangen hätte, aber Untote wurden nicht ohne weiteres ohnmächtig. Nicht durch Schmerzen; Schmerzen, durch stählerne Klingen beigefügt, waren doch nicht mehr als dumpfe Stiche. Magische Qualen waren eine vollkommen andere Geschichte, wie ich jetzt wieder bemerkte, aber auch sie konnten nicht das schwarze, gütige Tuch über mich werfen. Untote hörten einfach nicht auf, sich zu bewegen, solange man ihnen nicht den Kopf abschlug.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Kaum atmend lag ich also auf meinem Rücken. Mir fehlte die Kraft, meine Arme oder Beine zu bewegen. Meine Sicht war noch verschwommener als vorher, in einem solchen Maß, dass ich nur noch einen Schemen erkennen konnte, der sich über mich beugte. Aber mein Gehör funktionierte noch wunderbar, und auch meine Stimme, wie Gregor unter Beweis stellte, als er stöhnte: »Du&#8230;?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich hörte ein Keuchen aus der Richtung meiner Füße. Vermutlich sah Sulzula gerade etwas, das sie nicht erwartet hatte und wohl auch nicht gerne sehen mochte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann spürte ich, wie jemand meinen Kopf leicht anhob und auf seinen Schoß bettete. Etwas wurde gegen meine Lippen gedrückt, und eine süßliche, köstliche Flüssigkeit benetzten sie.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Nachtelfen-Blut.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dein Bruder ist sehr misstrauisch«, murmelte An&#8217;duna, und ich wusste, dass sie dabei lächelte.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor schwieg.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Er tat das, was er gelernt hatte: Sich zurückziehen und beobachten. Das war das Handwerk eines Meuchelmörders und Halsabschneiders: auf den richtigen Augenblick warten, um dann unerkannt und unvermittelt zuzuschlagen, das Opfer auszuschalten und wieder zu verschwinden, bevor jemand wusste, was gerade passiert war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Nur hatte er mit mir einen Beobachter, der ihn auf Schritt und Tritt verfolgte und keinen Zoll von seiner Seite wich, ob er es wollte oder nicht. Und ich behielt meinen Bruder genau im Auge. Ich konnte spüren, dass er noch immer Wut und Trauer gleichermaßen verspürte; ich wusste inzwischen auch, dass beides von zu wenig Vertrauen und zu viel Enttäuschungen herrührte, und ich nahm mir vor, es in Zukunft besser zu machen. Ich durfte ihn nicht verlieren, nicht in unserem derzeitigen Zustand.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Mahlzeit, die ich erhalten hatte, war ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna lächelte mich schwach an, obwohl ich ihr wieder einmal ein Stück aus ihrem Arm herausgerissen hatte, so sehr war ich auf ihr Blut vernarrt gewesen. Sie hatte die Zähne zusammen gebissen und es ertragen, wohlwissend, wie sehr ich mich hinterher dafür schämen und mich entschuldigen würde, und dass ich sie natürlich heilte, sobald es in meiner Macht stand. Unser trollischer Gast dagegen musste sich vorerst mit einem billigen Stoffverband und guten Worten zufrieden geben. Vertrauen, wie ich es Gregor zu verstehen gab, musste man sich erarbeiten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Er erwiderte nur, dass ich viel zu verständlich für diese Welt sei, und mir mein Verständnis und mein Vertrauen irgendwann kräftig in den Hintern beißen würde.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich hatte noch nicht die Gelegenheit gehabt, in einen Spiegel zu schauen, aber mein Gesicht musste seit dem Kampf einen grausameren Ausdruck angenommen haben. An&#8217;duna schaute mich zumindest jedes Mal bemitleidend an, wenn sich unsere Blicke trafen. Die Wunden in meinen Schultern waren ebenfalls mit Verbänden versorgt worden; zu viel Mana war mir im Kampf und durch den Dolch geraubt worden, und es würde mindestens bis zum Abend dauern, bis ich mir einen weiteren vernünftigen Heilzauber zutraute.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was nun?«, murmelte meine Nachtelfe leise und drückte mir dabei aufmunternd die Hand. Wir saßen auf der Bank, die sie neben den Tisch wieder aufgestellt hatte. Die Trollin dagegen hatte sich zwei Schritt entfernt von uns im Schneidersitz auf dem Teppich niedergelassen, die Augen geschlossen und schien in einer Art Meditation versunken zu sein.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Der Dolch«, erwiderte ich, ohne auf ihre Frage einzugehen. »Woher hast du ihn?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie zeigte mir ein verschmitztes Grinsen. »Aus dem Haus einer gewissen Blutelfe.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Weißt du, wo Aritana ist?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nein«, meinte sie, während sie ihren Finger sanft über die Klinge in ihrer Hand streichen ließ. »Nach dem Raub war sie fort. Das Haus stand in der nächsten Nacht leer. Es sah so aus, als wäre sie ziemlich überstürzt aufgebrochen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Warum hast du nichts gesagt?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie warf einen vielsagenden Blick auf die Trollin, und um die Sache vollkommen verständlich zu machen, zeigte sie auf die hässliche Beinwunde. Der Stoffverband hatte sich an der Stelle dunkel verfärbt und würde in den nächsten Minuten wieder einmal gewechselt werden müssen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du weißt, ich hätte dich beschützt.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich vertraue dir, Dareth. Aber nicht dem anderen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich grunzte nur leise, dann stand ich auf und ging zu meiner neuesten Gefangenen hinüber. Als sie nach meiner Ankunft ihre Augen noch immer geschlossen hielt, schnauzte ich sie in meinem passablen Orkisch an: »Öffne deine Augen, Weib.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Tatsächlich kam sie meiner Aufforderung nach, auch wenn mir ihr verärgerter Blick nicht unentdeckt blieb. »Was willst du, _mon_? Tötest du mich endlich?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich lachte nur freudlos auf. »Töten? Was hätte ich von einer Leiche, du dummes Stück? Oh nein, ich habe einen Vorschlag für dich, der eigentlich viel zu gut ist.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du begleitest mich jetzt sofort zu den Hexern. Ich werde deine Hilfe für etwas benötigen, was so ziemlich allem widersprechen sollte, wofür du als Schamanin einstehst. Aber da du ja scheinbar kein Problem mit Regelbrüchen in deiner Gesellschaft zu haben scheinst, gehe ich davon aus, dass du dich auch dieses Mal dazu überwinden wirst.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihre Augen ähnelten Dolchen, die sich in mir hineinzubohren versuchten. »Und wenn ich ablehne?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dann werden wir sehen, ob du so viel Selbstbeherrschung hast wie meine Nachtelfe, während ich an deinen Fingern kaue.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Augenblicklich schlossen sich ihre eben noch offen auf den Knien liegenden Hände zu festen Fäusten. »Das würdest du nicht wagen«, entgegnete sie mit einer möglichst festen Stimme, in der allerdings ein kleiner Hauch von Unsicherheit mitschwang.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »_Grishnak._ Das ist der Name, den mir dein Volk mitsamt den Orks gab.« Ich zeigte ihr ein Haifischgrinsen, wie es sonst nur Gregor bewerkstelligte. »Du weißt nicht wirklich viel über mich, Sulzula, und das ist vermutlich auch besser so. Du würdest mich für verrückt halten, und zugegebenermaßen glaube ich nicht, dass es einen großen Unterschied zwischen einem Wahnsinnigen und mir geben würde.« [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine Miene verfinsterte sich schlagartig, als ich fortfuhr: »Ich bin in Eile. Ich brauche deine Hilfe. Wenn ich sie nicht freiwillig erhalte, dann nehme ich sie mir, Stück für Stück. Wenn dir deine ersten Finger fehlen, werden wir schnell sehen, ob du tatsächlich so kalt und abgebrüht bist, wie du glaubst. Ich habe keine Probleme damit. Tatsächlich _hoffe_ ich, dass du bockig bleibst. Den Hunger in die Schranken zu weisen, ist eine schwere Aufgabe, und es ist so viel einfacher und angenehmer, sich ihm hinzugeben.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich ging vor ihr in die Hocke und hauchte ihr meinen stinkenden Atem entgegen. Ich hatte mir noch nicht die Mühe gemacht, mein Gesicht zu waschen; die Wunde klaffte ebenso anprangernd auf meiner Wange wie das Blut der Nachtelfe auf meinen Lippen. »Du hast die Wahl. Ich hoffe, du triffst die richtige Entscheidung.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Noch ehe ich die Worte gesagt hatte, konnte ich ihr ansehen, dass sie sich bereits entschieden hatte. Und ein neues Hochgefühl durchströmte mich, ein Gefühl, das ich eigentlich nicht gerne schmeckte und das sich doch so grauenvoll gut anfühlte: Das Gefühl der Macht. Gregor labte sich regelrecht darin, hielt aber lange genug inne, um sich meiner Zunge zu bemächtigen. »Siehst du, Dareth«, murmelte er, als wir aufstanden und zum Kleiderhaken gingen, um den jetzt blutbefleckten Umhang mit den unschönen Schnitten in den Schultern zu holen. »Furcht und Grauen. _Das _sind die Waffen eines Untoten.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du hast Recht«, brummte ich zur Antwort, als wir uns den stark gekürzten und halb zerstörten Stofffetzen &#8211; die Verbände kamen ebenfalls von ihm &#8211; über die Schultern warfen. »Furcht und Grauen. Aber wie viel effektiver werden sie mit einer kleinen Priese Güte und Nettigkeit?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Aritana hat uns verraten.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nun, es kann nicht bei jedem klappen. Aber An&#8217;duna hat uns nicht verraten. Sie hat dich von einem schlimmen Fehler abgehalten. Sie hat ihr eigenes Blut für uns geopfert. Wenn das kein Zeichen von Vertrauen ist, was dann?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor brummte noch ein wenig vor sich hin, von diesem Argument geschlagen. Dann lächelte er schließlich. »Wir lernen viel voneinander, Dareth. Und&#8230; es tut mir leid, für vorhin.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Es braucht dir nicht leid zu tun«, erwiderte ich leise, wobei ich erst dem Spitzohr zunickte, dann eine auffordernde Handbewegung an die Trollin richtete. »Du hast mich aufgerüttelt. Ich kann nicht zu jedem nett sein, solange du mich ertragen musst. Wenn Gewalt und Drohungen Mittel sind, um dich schneller zurück in das andere Reich zu schicken, oder in Jhornvas Armen, dann werde ich sie nutzen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Gut«, murmelte Gregor seine Zustimmung. »Das ist gut. Aber was ist mit dir? Was passiert, wenn ich weg bin und du alleine übrig bleibst, Bruder?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine starre, bösartige Miene bekam einen Riss, als er mich so ansprach. Nicht wegen der Konsequenzen, die mir bevorstanden, wenn Gregor erst einmal zurück in das Totenreich gewichen sein würde; nicht wegen meiner Angst, dann viele meiner Fähigkeiten zu verlieren, womöglich sogar mein unmenschliches Augenlicht. Ich zitterte nicht aus Feigheit, dann alleine zu sein, und nicht aus Furcht, ohne Verbündete zurückzubleiben.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich erbebte für nur einen winzig kleinen Augenblick, weil mich Gregor seinen Bruder genannt hatte, ohne den kleinsten Hauch von Sarkasmus, ohne Ironie oder einer versteckten Botschaft.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann schluckte ich meine Ergriffenheit herunter, und meine Miene wurde wieder starr wie Stein. »Eines nach dem anderen, Bruder. Erst bringe ich dich heim. Und wenn es Zeit ist&#8230; dann werde ich dir folgen.«[/SIZE]


----------



## the chinese (17. Februar 2015)

Hui, nach langer Zeit mal wieder reingeschaut, schön dass du immer noch dran bist


----------



## Al Fifino (23. Februar 2015)

Freilich schreibe ich noch weiter. Bis diese Geschichte zu Ende ist, wird es noch eine ganze Weile dauern.

________

 

*[SIZE=12pt]Kapitel 34 &#8211; Unheilige Angebote[/SIZE]*

 

[SIZE=12pt]   Wir gaben einen traurigen Anblick ab.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine knöchernen Füße schlurften mehr über den sandigen Boden, als dass sie gingen. Ich fühlte mich noch immer kraftlos und ausgelaugt, und außerdem war meine Laune nicht gerade die beste, also bemühte ich mich auch nicht weiter um einen aufrechten Gang. Das, was von meiner schwarzen, inzwischen durch Staub und regelmäßiges Waschen eher gräulichen Robe übrig geblieben war, verdeckte meine Beine gerade noch bis zu den Knien; die Tatsache, dass meinem linken Schienbein ein gutes Stück Fleisch fehlte und die Ränder der alten Wunde zu faulen begannen, war also für jedermann gut erkennbar. Immerhin verdeckte meine Kapuze noch den Großteil meines Gesichts, aber ich war mir den dunkel verfärbten, da blutgetränkten Schnitten in meinem Rücken nur zu gut bewusst.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Neben mir, mich geleitend, aber mehr von mir gestützt als mich stützend, schlurfte Sulzula. Sie hatte vor unserem Aufbruch einen neuen Verband verpasst bekommen, der jedoch schon jetzt, auf nicht einmal der Hälfte des Weges, schon wieder durchgeblutet war. Ihre Hand, ihr Gesicht, überhaupt alles, was von ihrer Haut zu sehen war, war inzwischen kreidebleich, und sie begann immer wieder zu zittern, als stünde sie kurz vor dem Kollaps. Damit man sie nicht gleich erkennen würde, hatte An&#8217;duna ein großes Stück ihres Kleides geopfert, um es wie einen Schleier über Mund und Nase der Trollin zu binden und dabei den Großteil ihrer Tätowierungen zu verbergen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Blicke, die man mir und der Trollin zuwarf, schwankten zwischen Entsetzen und Abscheu, manchmal offen gezeigt und manchmal hinter vorgehaltener Hand kundgetan. Niemand schien meine Begleiterin zu erkennen, zumindest deuteten die meisten Finger auf mich, mein Bein, meine beiden, inzwischen gleichermaßen knöchernen Hände und meinen zerfetzten Umhang. Eigentlich wäre mir das gegrunzte Interesse von Trollen und Orks, das gehässige Lachen der wenigen Blutelfen und das wutentbrannte Schnauben der Tauren vollkommen egal gewesen, aber dennoch musste ich bei jedem weiteren Zwischenfall daran denken, wie köstlich ihr Fleisch und ihr Blut schmecken musste. Tatsächlich war ich dermaßen genervt von ihnen und überhaupt der gesamten Welt, dass es Gregor war, der mich sicherheitshalber mit einigen raschen Worten zu besänftigen suchte, auch wenn er genau wusste, dass ich meine Gedanken niemals in die Tat umsetzen würde.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Überhaupt hatte sich mein Bruder innerhalb weniger Minuten sehr gewandelt. Er war aus dem Abgrund heraus gekrabbelt, in den ich ihn ohne mein eigenes Wissen hinein gestoßen hatte, und sah jetzt, nach seiner Zeit in tiefster Dunkelheit, die Welt in einem neuen Licht. Noch immer war er ein reinrassiger Untoter, ganz im Gegensatz zu mir, der ich nur einen toten Körper bewohnte und nicht wirklich lange als wandelnde Leiche hatte herumirren müssen. Aber jetzt versuchte er wenigstens, seine unheilige Natur zurückzuhalten, anstatt ihr freien Lauf zu lassen. Er versuchte tatsächlich, menschlicher zu werden &#8211; etwas, das die meisten Untoten vorzutäuschen wagten, aber nicht umzusetzen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und auch meine Sicht auf die Dinge war gleichermaßen verändert worden. Hatte Gregor das neue Licht geblendet, so hatte mich die Dunkelheit des Abgrunds, aus dem er gekommen war, in seinen Bann gezogen. Ein Untoter, der nett und menschlich wirkte und sogar so handelte, mochte viele Türen öffnen, aber ich konnte dem Ruf meines Volkes nicht entkommen: Untoten kann man nicht trauen, Untote fressen Leichen, Untote sind unheilig und unnatürlich, Untote gehören unter den Boden. Egal, wie ich mich auch verhalten mochte, diese Makel würden mir immer anhaften. Wenn nun also die Welt mich als solch ein Übel betrachtete, warum sollte ich dann die Welt ständig enttäuschen?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Zuckerbrot und Peitsche. Das würde unsere neue Vorgehensweise sein. Sei hinterlistig, aber dabei nett. Sei großzügig, mit dunklen Hintergedanken. Sei niemals derselbe, und niemand würde es schaffen, uns vernünftig einzuschätzen. Wenn sich erst einmal die Gerüchte des Untoten, der ein Leben gerettet hatte, mit den Gerüchten, dass er eine lebende Person angefallen und gefressen habe, vermischen würden, wäre das Chaos perfekt. Und im Chaos war alles möglich.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Natürlich durften wir es nicht übertreiben. Mein Marsch mit der halbtoten Trollin an meiner Seite mochte bereits die Grenze überschritten haben, denn immer mehr der Passanten machten bereits einen feindseligen Eindruck. Da waren Hände, die auf Axtköpfen oder Schwertknäufen lagen, und eindeutige Gesten, etwa durchgeschnittene Hälse und geballte Fäuste.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Unbeeindruckt setzte ich meinen Weg fort, als sich Sulzula plötzlich zum ersten Mal seit dem Beginn unserer kleinen Reise räusperte. »Sie scheinen dich nicht zu mögen, _mon_.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Das mag daran liegen, dass ich eine halbtote Trollin durch Orgrimmar schleife. Und jeder weiß, was Untote mit halbtoten Wesen anstellen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Vielleicht sollte ich jetzt um Hilfe rufen. _Grishnak_ lebend abzuliefern muss eine Belohnung wert sein.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Belohnungen kann man nur entgegennehmen, wenn man selbst lebt.« Eine kleine Gasse tat sich neben uns auf; wohltuender Schatten versprach eine kleine Ruhepause von der unbarmherzigen Sonne. »Hier hinein«, murmelte ich und bugsierte meine Begleitung zwischen den  Häusern hindurch zu einigen Kisten, die nur wenige Schritt in der Gasse herum standen. Sulzula seufzte leise, aber erleichtert auf, als sie sich niederließ, und das keinen Moment zu früh: Ihre ganzen Beine zitterten wie Espenlaub im Wind, und ich bezweifelte, dass sie die Trollin noch einen Schritt hätten tragen können.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ruh dich aus. Wir müssen bald weiter.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Frau lehnte sich zurück an die Hauswand und schloss ihre Augen. Schweißperlen hatten sich auf ihrer bleichen Stirn gesammelt. Sie würde es unmöglich alleine bis zu den Hexern schaffen, aber ich konnte ihr Bein noch nicht heilen. Die Wunde war schlichtweg zu groß, zu grauenvoll, als dass ich sie mit meinem wenigen Mana und den schwächlichen Heilzaubern, die ich beherrschte, hätte versorgen können.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich lehnte mich auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite gegen die Mauer eines Hauses und behielt den Gasseneingang im Auge. Einige Passanten waren stehen geblieben, um zu beobachten, was vor sich gehen würde. Ein giftiger Blick meinerseits, den man aufgrund des ledernen Augenschutzes zwar nicht sehen, aber mit Sicherheit trotzdem noch fühlen konnte, reichte aus, um sie zum Fortgehen zu bewegen. Die meisten schienen damit zufrieden zu sein, dass ich nicht gleich über meine Gefährtin herfiel.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Die Nachtelfe«, murmelte Sulzula schläfrig neben mir. »Warum&#8230;?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Weil sie mir vertraut«, erwiderte ich schroff. »Weil sie weiß, was ich tun kann und was ich tun werde. Weil sie eine Ausgestoßene unter ihresgleichen ist. Um ehrlich zu sein, bist du in derselben Lage wie sie«, fügte ich etwas sanfter und nachdenklicher hinzu. »Ich bezweifle, dass dich dein Stamm noch aufnimmt nach deinem kleinen Liebes-Spektakel. Du kannst auch nicht in Orgrimmar bleiben, oder die Wachen werden dich irgendwann erwischen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Trollin lachte leise, und ihre müden, halb geschlossenen Augen funkelten vor Gehässigkeit. »Willst du etwa vorschlagen, dass ich dich begleiten soll? Dass ich deine wandelnde Mahlzeit werde wie dieser Allianz-Abschaum, der sich so bereitwillig für dich opfert? Ich wette, sie macht für dich auch noch die Beine breit. Du ekelst mich an, _mon_. Du &#8211;«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Zwei Schritte, und ich stand vor ihr. Meine Hand schnellte nach vorne, packte sie am Hals und drückte ihr sowohl Luft als auch Worte ab.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie ist weder Abschaum noch eine wandelnde Mahlzeit«, knurrte ich mit gefletschten Zähnen. »Sie ist meine Kameradin. Noch so ein Wort aus deinem Mund, Sulzula, und ich werde das tun, was Urgrak mit dir vorhatte. Und glaub mir, meine Art wird sehr viel grausamer sein.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie nickte. Als ich meine Hand von ihr nahm, hustete sie erst einmal, zog dann rasselnd Luft ein und bedachte mich mit einem finsteren Blick. »Nicht einmal die Verlassenen sollten sich mit der Allianz abgeben.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich bin kein Verlassener«, brummte Gregor zur Antwort, und wir wandten uns dabei von ihr ab und lehnten uns mit meiner Schulter gegen die Wand, mit dem Gesicht zum Gassenausgang. Ich machte mir keine Sorgen, dass Sulzula vielleicht einen Fluchtversuch unternehmen mochte. Sollte sie es nur versuchen; sie würde keine fünf Schritte weit kommen und dann zusammenbrechen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Da erspähten meine Augen eine bekannte, massige Gestalt, die gerade an unserer Gasse vorbeischlurfte, etwa genauso niedergeschlagen wie Sulzula vorher. Der Ork machte noch immer den Eindruck, als verfolgte ihn ein unsichtbarer Knüppel, der gleich über ihm schwebte und auf ihn niederfahren würde, sollte er es wagen, seinen Kopf zu heben.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Olgak!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Peon blieb wie angewurzelt stehen, schaute sich um, indem er sich selbst im Kreis drehte, und erblickte mich schließlich. Ein dümmliches Grinsen breitete sich auf seinem breiten Mund aus, und wie ein gehorsames Hündchen schlurfte er zu mir hinüber und in die Gasse hinein. »_Lok&#8217;tar nogar, Grishnak._«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »_Lok&#8217;tar nogar_, Olgak. Ich brauche deine Hilfe, mein Freund.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Grinsen verschwand schlagartig und wich einer ängstlichen Miene. »Olgak hat Auftrag. Olgak will seinem Freund _Grishnak_ helfen, aber er kann nicht.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich nickte kurz. »Zu schade. Was ist dein Auftrag?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Trollin Haare schneiden.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Für einen Moment schaute ich ihn verwundert an, dann dämmerte es mir. »In meinem Haus, nehme ich an?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das dumpfe Nicken des Orks entlockte mir ein breites Grinsen. »Die Trollin sitzt dort hinten, Olgak«, und ich deutete mit meinem Daumen über die Schulter auf die inzwischen zusammengesunkene, regelmäßig atmende Gestalt. »Ich bringe sie gerade zu den Hexern, aber sie ist verletzt. Kannst du sie zur Enklave tragen und dort ihre Haare schneiden?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Furcht, die sich auf seinen Zügen spiegelte, war fast schon greifbar. Rasch fügte Gregor hinzu: »Du würdest mir damit einen großen Gefallen tun, mein Freund.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Für einige Sekunden sah ich voller Faszination zu, wie unterschiedliche Gefühle gut erkennbar auf dem Gesicht des Orks einen gnadenlosen Kampf ausfochten. Am Ende schienen sowohl Unterwürfigkeit wie auch Ergebenheit über die Furcht zu siegen, denn die massige Gestalt grunzte ihre Zustimmung, schlurfte zu der Trollin hinüber, nahm sie dann verblüffend sanft in seine Arme und drückte sie an sich wie ein kleines, hilfloses Kind.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dann lass uns gehen, Olgak«, setzte ich fröhlich hinzu und marschierte &#8211; oder besser gesagt, wankte &#8211; aus der Gasse hinaus.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Hatte ich vorher geglaubt, schräge Blicke von den Passanten abzubekommen, erkannte ich jetzt, wie sehr ich mich geirrt hatte. Ein scheußlich anzuschauender Untoter, dessen gut sichtbare Wunden ihn noch hässlicher wirken ließen, begleitet von einem dumpf dreinblickenden Peon, der in seinen Händen eine käsebleiche und am Bein schwer verletzte Trollin trug; diese Kombination war genug, um bald eine kleine Schar neugieriger Schaulustiger hinter uns her traben zu lassen, die &#8211; wie es sich für neugierige Schaulustige gehörte &#8211; so laut miteinander tuschelten, dass ich jedes verfluchte Wort verstehen konnte. Alle Mitglieder der Horde ließen sich unter ihnen finden, Tauren, Blutelfen, Trolle, Orks; sogar ein Goblin hatte sich den Verfolgern angeschlossen und philosophierte darüber, was ein Untoter mit einer Verletzten wohl anstellen mochte, und wie ein Peon in das ganze Konstrukt hinein passte. Seiner Meinung nach würde alles auf eine große Explosion hinauslaufen, aber das tat es bei Goblins ohnehin immer.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Als wir schließlich den Eingang zur Enklave erreichten, wurde das Getuschel umgehend lauter. Hexenmächte waren also auch noch am Werke; erste Stimmen bekundeten bereits ihr Mitleid mit der Trollin, die wohl für irgendeine Beschwörung geopfert werden sollte, und verfluchten sowohl mich als auch meinen Handlanger, der ohnehin kein echter Ork war. Die Wachen, welche mich schon zu Genüge kannten, nickten mir nur kurz zu und ließen mich und meine Begleiter anstandslos passieren. »Vielleicht solltest du mit hinunter kommen, Olgak«, meinte ich mit leiser Stimme zu dem Peon. »Es sieht nicht so aus, als wäre dieser Haufen da draußen dir sonderlich freundlich gesonnen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Ork nickte zustimmend, wenn auch ein wenig widerwillig, und gemeinsam drangen wir tiefer in das Tunnelsystem unter Orgrimmar ein.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wir erreichten die Haupt-Kaverne ohne weitere Zwischenfälle, und Gorshok erwartete uns bereits in seinem Zelt. Er stellte den Teller in seiner Hand, auf dem sich sein herzhaftes Frühstück befand, zur Seite und betrachtete mich mit einiger Neugier. »Wer ist das?«, fragte er, als er auf die Trollin deutete.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ein Mittel für neue Erkenntnisse. Ich muss eine Teufelsbestie beschwören.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Für einen Moment herrschte Schweigen im Zelt, abgesehen vom leisen Seufzen der schlafenden Sulzula. Dann stand Gorshok auf und schaute mich mit ernstem Blick an. »Du willst sie opfern?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nicht, wenn ich es verhindern kann. Aber meine Kraft alleine reicht nicht aus.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du hast nicht die Seelensteine, die für solch eine Beschwörung nötig sind.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und nicht die Kenntnisse. Ich habe weder die Zeit, sie zu besorgen, noch die Notwendigkeit dafür. Ich werde meine Magie anbieten.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Eine ewige Bindung, also? Ein Blutegel, der sich auf ewig an deinem Mana laben soll?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ewig wird nicht sonderlich lange währen, wenn es nach mir geht. Kein Beschwörer opfert sein eigenes Mana für eine Teufelsbestie, und kein Beschwörer hat bisher versucht, sie zu verstehen oder mit ihnen zu reden.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie sind Hunde. Dämonische Hunde«, fügte Gorshok mit dem Anflug eines Lächelns hinzu. »Man redet nicht mit Hunden.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Menschen reden oft mit ihren Hunden. Und Hunde sind meistens schlauer, als man denkt. Ich _muss_ es versuchen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gorshok schaute mit zweifelnd an und kaute dabei nachdenklich auf den Resten der Scheibe Fleisch, die sein Frühstück dargestellt hatte. Dann stand er auf und stemmte seine Hände in die Hüften. »Ich kann dich nicht einfach eine Trollin opfern lassen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie ist eine Totgeweihte«, erwiderte ich ohne einen Hauch von Gnade. »Es ist dieselbe Trollin, die mit einem Peon geschlafen hat. Jener Peon, dessen Kopf gerade euer Tor schmückt -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich weiß«, unterbrach mich der Nekromant schroff. »Ich kann es dennoch nicht zulassen. All das, wofür wir &#8211; wofür _ich_ &#8211; einstehe, würdest du damit untergraben.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich betrachtete meinen Gegenüber finster. Und dann breitete sich ein schmales Lächeln auf meinen Lippen aus, als Gregor mir einen stummen Ratschlag gab und sich meiner Zunge bemächtigte. »Wer herrscht in Durotar?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gorshok war über diese Frage sichtlich überrascht. »Die Orks, selbstverständlich.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was ist mit den Kentauren?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Miene des Orks sagte aus, was er von den vierbeinigen Pferdemenschen hielt. »Das sind keine denkenden Wesen, das sind grobschlächtige Bestien -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und sie sitzen schon ebenso lange hier wie die Orks, wenn nicht sogar länger«, unterbrach ich ihn süffisant. »Sag mir, Gorshok, warum halten sich die Orks?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Nekromant schwieg für einige Sekunden, sichtlich darum bemüht herauszufinden, worauf ich hinaus wollte. Gregor nahm ihm dieses Unterfangen ab. »Mit Äxten und Blut, Gorshok. Mit Äxten und Blut habt ihr sie vertrieben, mit Äxten und Blut haltet ihr sie im Zaum. Die Tauren benutzen Knüppel und Kriegshämmer, und ihr unterstützt sie dabei. Und ihr seid besser als die Kentauren, ihr seid besser organisiert, kurzum: ihr seid mächtiger.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und das«, setzte ich mit einer angedeuteten Verbeugung und ausgebreiteten Händen hinzu, »ist genau das, was ich zu erringen wage. Macht. Und ein Verbündeter. Und ebenso wie du und deine Brüder werde ich eine Einzelne opfern, wenn das der Preis für diese Macht ist. Was ist eine verlorene Schlacht, wenn ich damit den Krieg gewinnen kann?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gorshok schwieg weiter, aber seine Augenbrauen zogen sich dabei zusammen, und seine Miene spiegelte die Missgunst wieder, die er verspürte. Schließlich grunzte er verdrossen und brummte: »Jene, die kämpfen, sind bereit zu sterben. Ist sie es auch?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie verdankt mir ihr Leben«, erwiderte ich leichthin. »Sie gehört praktisch mir. Ohne meinen Schutz wäre sie schon längst tot.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Nekromant schüttelte nur den Kopf. »Mit wem rede ich hier? Mit dem Priester oder dem Meuchler?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Grinsen, das ich ihm schenkte, war hinterlistig und zugleich verschmitzt. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wer weiß?«[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dir ist klar, dass er dich damit nicht durchkommen lassen wird.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor sagte es ohne eine Spur von Zweifel. Er ließ dabei den Dolch, den ich damals von Zacharias Direflesh geklaut hatte, der mir wiederum von Aritana, der Blutelfe, entwendet, von An&#8217;duna, der Nachtelfe, gestohlen und dann schließlich in meine Hand zurückgewandert war, auf seiner knöchernen rechten Hand kreiseln, um ihn dann am Griff zu schnappen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Natürlich nicht. Mich wundert es offen gesagt, dass er nicht versucht hat, uns mehr davon abzuhalten. Vielleicht hat er schon Berichte von unserem Kampf mit der Trollin bekommen, während wir noch auf dem Weg zu ihm waren. Wer weiß, was er derzeit von uns denkt.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nichts Schlüssiges. Das ist ja das wunderbare, Bruder: er weiß nicht, mit wem er es zu tun hat, ob mit mir oder mit dir oder mit uns beiden.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Zu viel Misstrauen könnte uns den Kopf kosten, Gregor.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was sagst du da, _mon_?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula schaute mich fragend an. Sie verstand, wie die meisten Bewohner Orgrimmars, nicht ein Wort der Gossensprache, und es verwunderte mich kein bisschen. Eine Sprache, die ohne Kiefer gesprochen werden konnte, musste zwangsläufig unverständlich sein.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Olgak war noch immer dabei, ihr eine neue Frisur zu verpassen. Nicht, dass er viel unternehmen konnte: Das einzige, was er tat, war das offene Haar zu kürzen und dann das meiste vom seitlichen Schädel herunter zu rasieren, so dass nur noch ein schmaler, flacher Streifen über das Haupt und nach hinten zu einem Zopf gebunden wurde. Es veränderte weder ihr Gesicht noch die Tätowierungen, und entsprechend würde sie wohl vorerst weiterhin den Schleier tragen müssen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich habe nur laut überlegt.« Und um dem Ganzen einen schöneren Anschein zu geben, hob ich die Weinflasche an den Mund und trank geräuschvoll einige Schlucke daraus. Gorshok hatte sich nicht lumpen lassen: Das Frühstück war reichhaltig genug, um mich für den Rest des Tages zu beschäftigen, und vermutlich war auch genau das vorgesehen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wenn ich dir helfen soll &#8211; wie werde ich dir helfen?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ah, das ist eine sehr interessante Angelegenheit«, erwiderte ich und ließ dabei sowohl Dolch als auch Weinflasche schwenken. »Gorshok denkt, dass ich dich opfern will, um einen Dämon zu beschwören. Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob das überhaupt funktionieren würde, aber wenn er das von mir denkt, so wird wohl ein wahrer Kern darin stecken.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Blick, den sie mir zuwarf, brachte mich zum Lachen. »Keine Sorge, ich habe nicht vor, dein Blut zu vergießen. Denn wie du vermutlich weißt, ist _Grishnak_ kein normaler Untoter, nein! _Grishnak_ beherrscht Zauber von zwei Schulen, wie sie unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten, und deshalb beherrscht _Grishnak_ auch einen Zauber, den Priester in Zeiten höchster Not anwenden, wenn ihr Mana zur Neige geht und der Kampf auf Messers Schneide steht.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der verwirrte Blick von Sulzula ließ mich lange seufzen. »Mana-Saugen. Ich werde dir dein Mana aussaugen, bis ich beinahe berste, und damit einen Höllenhund anlocken.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Warum ich?!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Weil ich dir deinen verdammten Kopf gerettet habe, du undankbare Kuh.« Meine Zähne bissen in die Kodo-Keule, rissen ein gutes Stück davon heraus und zermalmten das noch wunderbar blutige Fleisch. Der Geschmack ließ mich und Gregor gleichermaßen innerlich jubeln. »Außerdem ist es einfacher, wenn ich es bei jemanden mache, der sich nicht wehrt.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wer sagt, dass ich mich nicht wehre?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich«, grunzte Olgak und grinste mich dabei dümmlich an. »Freund von _Grishnak_. Werde auf _Grishnak_ aufpassen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ein Peon?« Sulzula lachte gehässig auf. »Als ob ein Peon mich aufhalten könnte!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nun, da wäre immer noch ich«, wisperte eine verführerische Stimme direkt neben ihrem Ohr. Die Trollin riss ihren Kopf so schnell herum, dass Olgak ihr fast eine Spitze ihres Ohrs abschnitt. Jhornva ließ sich davon allerdings nicht beeindrucken, sondern grinste ihr Opfer genüsslich an und ließ sogar kurz ihre Zunge über die Lippen streichen. »Schon einmal von einer Succubus geküsst worden, meine Hübsche?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Allmählich erkannte Sulzula, in was für einer misslichen Lage sie sich befand. Sie richtete ihr Augenmerk wieder auf mich, auch wenn mir nicht verborgen blieb, dass ihre Augen noch für einen Moment an Jhornvas Lippen hängen blieben. »Und dann? Wenn du mich ausgesaugt hast, wirst du mich nicht mehr benötigen. Willst du mich dann umbringen, _mon_?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich schaute sie mit einem Blick an, der ihr klarmachte, für wie dämlich ich sie hielt. Vielleicht hätte er das auch getan, wenn sie meine Augen hätte sehen können. Um meine Gedanken dennoch trefflich herüberzubringen, klatschte ich mir mit meiner Hand ins Gesicht. »Glaubst du ernsthaft, ich hätte kein besseres Opfer finden können als eine Schamanin, die einen dickeren und störrischeren Schädel hat als ein Taure?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich ließ den Gedanken für einige Sekunden in der Luft hängen, bevor ich aufstand und mich kurz abklopfte. »Ich werde dich hier rausschaffen, Sulzula, weil ich genau weiß, dass du nicht lange überleben würdest, wenn du in Orgrimmar bleibst. Ich kann dir einen gewissen Schutz bieten, bis wir die Mauern dieser Stadt hinter uns gelassen haben. Was du dann tust, bleibt dir überlassen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihr Gesichtsausdruck sprach Bände. »Woher soll ich wissen, dass ich dir vertrauen kann?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich zuckte zur Antwort nur mit den Schultern und versuchte erfolglos, mir ein Grinsen zu verkneifen, als Jhornva anfing, mit den spitzen Ohren der Frau zu spielen, sehr zu ihrer offenkundigen Irritierung. »Du kannst es nicht wissen. Ebenso wenig wie die Nachtelfe daheim, oder wie Olgak. Selbst Jhornva.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich würde dich auch ausweiden, wenn du mein Vertrauen missbrauchst, Dareth«, purrte die Dämonin und schmiegte dabei ihre Wange an die der Trollin, die daraufhin krampfhaft versuchte, sich ein wenig von der anhänglichen Dame zu entfernen, ohne dabei Olgak zu sehr in die Quere zu kommen, der bereits angestrengt und genervt zu grunzen anfing. »Pfeif diese Schlampe zurück!«, giftete Sulzula mich an.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Jhornva lachte nur leise, und ich schenkte der Gepeinigten ein entschuldigendes Lächeln. »Jhornva hat ihren eigenen Kopf«, erwiderte Gregor. »Und sie ist ohne Bindungen in dieser Welt. Ich kann ihr keine Befehle geben.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Succubus nutzte den Augenblick des Grauens, um der Trollin einen raschen, aber feurigen Kuss auf die Wange zu verpassen, dann lachend aus der Reichweite ihrer Fäuste zu springen und sie anzuzwinkern. »Ich mag es, wenn sie sich wehren. Es macht das Ganze so viel&#8230; abenteuerlicher.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich könnte dich töten, _Grishnak_«, zischte die Trollin, bei der sich alles verbleibende Blut gerade im Gesicht einfand. »Ich könnte die Wachen zusammen kreischen. Die Nekromanten und alle in dieser von allen Ahnen verlassenen Kaverne. Was würdest du dann tun?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dir die Kehle durchschneiden und mich aus dem Staub machen«, erwiderte ich trocken. »Sieh es ein, Sulzula. Ich bin deine beste Chance, lebend diese Stadt zu verlassen. Alles, was es dich kostet, ist ein wenig Mana, einige Kopfschmerzen und ein wenig Vertrauen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Trollin war alles andere als begeistert von dem, was ich von ihr verlangte. Aber ich sah ihr auch an, dass sie die Wahrheit in meinen Worten erkannte, und dass sie lieber nicht ihre Affäre auf den Zinnen des Tors zu Orgrimmar besuchen mochte, zumal dort nur ein Teil ihres Körpers ankommen würde. »Wann?«, brummte sie missmutig.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »In einer Stunde«, antwortete ich mit einem schmalen Lächeln. »Gorshok erwartet, dass ich meine Kräfte aufspare bis heute Abend, und noch einige Formeln studiere. Aber das wird dank Jhornva nicht nötig sein. Sie hat bereits einen Teufelshund gefunden, der meinen Ansprüchen genügen dürfte. Sie muss ihn dann nur noch holen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und was, wenn der Hund seinem neuen Herren nicht gehorchen will?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich biss herzhaft in die Keule, kaute ein paar Mal, schluckte alles herunter und zeigte ihr ein Grinsen, das Blut auf den Lippen aufwies. »Besser, das geschieht nicht.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dieses Mal war es nicht nur Sulzula, die mir einen äußerst skeptischen Blick zuwarf. Auch Olgak machte nicht den Eindruck, als würde er gerne auf diesen Moment der Erkenntnis warten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Nach einigen Minuten packte der Ork schließlich seine Utensilien in eine kleine Tasche, die er bei sich trug, und begutachtete kurz die Trollin, bevor er zufrieden grunzte und mich dann etwas unentschlossen anschaute. »Was jetzt, _Grishnak_?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich zuckte nur mit den Schultern und deutete dann auf den Boden neben mich. »Setz dich, Olgak. Iss etwas, wenn du hungrig bist. Du kannst auch gehen, wenn du willst.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Peon war sichtlich hin und hergerissen zwischen dem Bestreben, mir &#8211; seinem womöglich einzigen Freund &#8211; beizustehen oder seiner Angst nachzugeben und sich so schnell und so weit wie möglich von den Nekromanten und ihrer gruseligen Magie zu entfernen. Schlussendlich stand er für einige Augenblicke da und machte dann eine sehr weise Entscheidung: er nahm eine der eher durchgebratenen Keulen, verbeugte sich kurz vor mir und verließ das Zelt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula blickte ihm flehentlich nach, sah jedoch rasch ein, dass Olgak nicht im Traum daran dachte, ihr zu helfen und mir die Wachen auf den Hals zu hetzen. Deshalb beschränkte sie sich wieder drauf, mich feindselig anzustarren und dabei immer wieder leise zu stöhnen, wenn sie versuchsweise ihr Bein bewegte und dabei neue Schmerzen durch das Fleisch zuckten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Jhornva, wie lange brauchst du, um den Höllenhund hierher zu führen?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Succubus warf mir nur einen kurzen, wissenden Blick zu, wobei sie gemächlich auf mich zu kam. »Nicht lange. Ich muss ihn nur im Nether finden und dann durch dasselbe Portal bringen, das du für mich öffnest.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dann geh ihn bitte suchen.« Ich wischte mir die letzten Reste des Bluts mit einem Ärmel vom Mund, stand auf und klopfte den Dreck von meinen Klamotten. »Ich werde hier alle Vorbereitungen treffen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihre Hand strich kurz über meine Wange, und der Kuss war zärtlich, auch wenn dabei in ihren Augen ein hungriges Feuer loderte. »Pass gut auf Gregor auf, Dareth.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Pff. Er muss auf mich aufpassen. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob das, was wir hier vorhaben, der richtige Weg ist.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Die Zeit wird es zeigen«, schnurrte sie. Dann verpuffte sie einfach wieder ins Nichts, auch wenn sie dieses Mal auf den schwefeligen Gestank verzichtete, der immer wieder nach ihrem Verschwinden herumlungerte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Jetzt waren also nur noch Sulzula und ich im Zelt. Ich machte mich daran, komplexe Formen und Zeichen in den Dreck zu malen, während die Trollin mich dabei beobachtete.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du bist ein Priester, _Grishnak_.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Zu einem gewissen Teil, ja. Ich kenne nicht mehr alle Zauber, die ich einst beherrschte. Manchmal kommen sie zurück, so zufällig wie das Zwitschern eines Vogels.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Kannst du -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie biss sich auf die Zunge. Aber ich wusste, was sie von mir wollte. Ich beugte mich wieder auf und bedachte sie mit einem schmalen Lächeln. »Mit deiner Hilfe? Sicherlich.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Es kostete ihr einiges an Stolz, aber sie nickte. Ihre Züge waren noch immer von der Pein gezeichnet, die der Schattenblitz in ihrem Bein hinterlassen hatte. Sie war angespannt und müde, und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass sie ständig gegen die Ohnmacht ankämpfen musste, um überhaupt noch bei Sinnen zu bleiben.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich könnte es selbst tun«, murmelte sie, als ich an sie herantrat und mich vor ihr hinkniete. »Schamanen beherrschen Heilzauber.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Warum tust du es dann nicht?«, fragte ich unschuldig, und nahm ihr dabei vorsichtig den Verband ab. Natürlich hatte sich das Blut an den Stoff geklebt, und als ich die Wunde offenlegte, drang ein kurzer Schrei aus ihrem Mund, bevor sie es schaffte, die Zähne aufeinander zu beißen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich bin nicht gut darin«, stöhnte sie leise. »Kampf. Das ist mein Gebiet.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Das habe ich gemerkt«, erwiderte ich leichthin und betastete dabei kurz meine verletzte Wange. Meine Finger sagten mir, dass ein breiter Riss dort klaffte, wo ihre Faust mit meinem Fleisch in Kontakt getreten war, und dass bei einem Menschen wohl die komplette Backe geschwollen sein würde. Klebriges, schwarzes, untotes Blut verstopfte die Wunde und verhinderte, dass noch mehr herausdrang.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Warum heilst du es nicht?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor antwortete, während ich ihr Bein untersuchte und abschätzte, wie viel Kraft es kosten mochte, es zu heilen. »Es ist nicht meine erste Narbe, und mit Sicherheit nicht meine letzte. Und sie wird dich daran erinnern, was wir für dich getan haben.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Als ich versuchsweise den Rand der Wunde betastete, zischte die Trollin schmerzerfüllt. »Tut mir leid«, brummte ich kurz, dann stand ich auf und legte ihr meine Hand auf die Schulter. Sie zuckte dabei zusammen. »Was mein Bruder damit sagen will, Sulzula, ist folgendes: Du weißt, wer ich bin. Und da ich eigentlich tot sein sollte, ist das schlecht. Urgrak könnte es dir übelnehmen und dich aus den Weg räumen wollen. Aber er braucht sich darum eigentlich keine Sorgen zu machen. Wenn ich jemals davon hören sollte, dass _Grishnak_ lebt, wenn mir auch nur das Gerücht zu Ohren kommt &#8211; dann weiß ich, wer es in die Welt gesetzt hat. Und das letzte, das du in deinem Leben sehen wirst, ist die Narbe auf meiner Wange.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie schluckte schwer, vielleicht auch deshalb, weil sich der Druck meiner Hand auf ihrer Schulter verstärkt hatte, je länger ich gesprochen hatte. Aber sie nickte erneut. »Meine Lippen sind versiegelt, _mon_.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Gut. Du wirst gleich einen&#8230; Sog spüren. Etwas, das an dir zieht, tief in deinem Innersten. Bekämpfe es nicht.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie nickte erneut, wenn auch deutlich unsicherer als vorher.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Erbornem marenerum.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine Hand leuchtete in einem, wie ich wusste, bläulichen Licht auf. Die wenigen Kerzen, die um uns herum standen und für Licht gesorgt hatten, erblassten vor dem Schauspiel. Sulzula verrenkte sich halb den Kopf in dem Versuch, meine Hand zu betrachten, und ich konnte zugleich sehen, wie sie damit rang, bei Sinnen zu bleiben.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und ich spürte, wie ihr Mana in mich hinein floss, wie ich mich ihrer Kraft bemächtigte und sie zu meiner machte, und wie die Trollin schwächer und schwächer wurde. Es war ein erhebendes Gefühl, und auch wenn ich wusste, dass ich nicht so denken sollte, so gefiel es mir doch. Macht über jemanden zu haben, war immer etwas Grandioses, und es gibt nur wenige Kreaturen, die dieses Gefühl wirklich verachten. Gregor gehörte nicht dazu.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dareth schon.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine Hand schloss sich zu einer Faust, und das Leuchten verebbte. Ich hatte meine eigenen Reserven zwar beileibe nicht aufgefüllt, aber es würde problemlos reichen, um Sulzula gebührend zu versorgen. Also kniete ich mich wieder hin, nahm vorsichtig ihr Bein und legte meine knöchernen Finger direkt in die Wunde.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wenn ich schreie, ignoriere es einfach.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula, die gerade erst selbst einen Schmerzensschrei hatte unterdrücken müssen, starrte mich nur verständnislos an. Dann begann ich mit dem Zauber.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Es war einfacher als erwartet. Die Magie war von mir gekommen, was eine Rolle spielen mochte. Aber die Schmerzen waren dennoch erschütternd. Ich konnte nicht nur erahnen, wie es der Trollin die ganze Zeit gehen mochte. Ich hatte das Gefühl, all jene Schmerzen zu durchleben, die sie gehabt hatte und noch gehabt hätte. Es zerriss alles in mir, und irgendwo in meinem Hinterkopf fragte Gregor unter qualvollem Geheule, ob es das wirklich wert war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wie immer konnte ich nicht sagen, wie lange ich brauchte. Zeit und Raum waren nichts anderes als Schwärze, wenn ich mich auf die Heilung konzentrierte. Aber als ich schließlich keuchend und mit schmerzerfüllter Miene nach hinten sackte und mich auf meinen Hintern fallen ließ, war Sulzulas Haut so makellos wie vorher, und nicht einmal der Hauch einer Narbe erinnerte an das scheußliche Gebrechen, das bis eben noch dort geprangert hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Trollin betastete es kurz, nur um  mich dann mit kalten Augen anzuschauen. Als sie aufstand, sah ich das Feuer in ihren Augen. Sie wirkte mit einem Mal kein bisschen müde, sondern äußerst entschlossen. Probehalber stampfte sie ein, zwei Mal mit ihrem frisch geheilten Bein auf, nur um dann ihre Faust zu heben. Einen Moment später baute sich eine von Blitzen erfüllte Kugel direkt darüber auf und fing an, ihre Finger zu umspielen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Für einen Moment wusste ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte, und Gregor ging es genauso. »Ich habe gesagt, du vertraust zu schnell«, kicherte er leise. Dann zuckte der Dolch nach vorne.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Als Sulzula behauptet hatte, ihr Gebiet sei der Kampf, hatte sie nicht gelogen. Sie wich der ohnehin eher halbherzigen Attacke spielerisch aus und trat dann die Klinge aus meiner Hand. Sie landete irgendwo am Rand des Zelts und glitzerte dort vielversprechend im Kerzenlicht.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich seufzte leise. »Tu mir einen Gefallen«, brummte ich auf Orkisch, »und mache es schnell.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein Grinsen breitete sich auf ihren Lippen aus. Dann zersprang der Zauber in unzählige kleine Blitze, die hierhin und dorthin zuckten, unheilvoll zischten und doch einfach verpufften.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihre ausgestreckte Hand schwebte vor mir.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich starrte sie mit einer Mischung aus Verwunderung und Misstrauen an. Vielleicht hatte sie vor, noch ein wenig mit mir zu spielen; vielleicht würde sie, wie die billigen Konstrukte der Gnome, die man in einer Hand verstecken konnte, die Blitze zurückrufen, sobald ich zu griff, nur das _diese_ Blitze mehr tun würden als nur einen kurzen elektrischen Schlag durch meine Finger zu jagen. Auf der anderen Seite &#8211; auch die gnomischen Konstrukte explodierten von Zeit zu Zeit.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Es nutzte nicht, sich das Gehirn darüber zermartern zu wollen. Selbst Gregor stimmte mir dabei zu.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Als unsere knöchernen Finger die ihren umschlossen, zog sie mich mit einem kraftvollen Ruck auf die Beine. Und auch wenn ihre Augen noch immer so kalt wie Eiszapfen waren, so umspielte doch ein schmales Lächeln ihre Lippen, wie ich es bisher noch nicht gesehen hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich verdanke dir mein Leben, _Grishnak_. Wenn das hier fertig ist, dann kämpfen wir darum. Auf Leben und Tod.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich runzelte nur die Stirn, zuckte mit den Schultern und sagte das erste, das mir dazu einfiel.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wie du willst.«[/SIZE]


----------



## Al Fifino (1. März 2015)

*[SIZE=12pt]Kapitel 35 &#8211; Mit Dämonen im Bunde[/SIZE]*

 

[SIZE=12pt]   »Es wäre besser, wenn wir sie töten würden.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor sagte es nicht mit Vorfreude über ein Blutvergießen, oder mit Trauer. Er sagte es ohne eine Gefühlsregung, was es irgendwie schlimmer machte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich werde sie nicht töten, wenn ich nicht muss.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie _will_ sterben. Sie will einen Kampf auf Leben und Tod, Dareth. Am Ende gewinnt sie auch noch.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich stand mitten in meinen Zeichnungen. Sie waren nicht so kompliziert, wie man vielleicht denken sollte: ein Kreis mit einigen Schriftzeichen und Runen darin, und ich in seinem Zentrum.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula stand etwas abseits und wackelig auf ihren Beinen. Sie erfuhr gerade, wie es sich anfühlte, keinen Funken Mana mehr im eigenen Körper zu haben. Ich für meinen Teil war voll mit magischer Kraft.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wir werden sie nicht töten, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie ist eine Gefahr. Denk an das, was du selbst gesagt hast.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Gewalt anwenden ist eine Sache. Eine Unschuldige zu töten, nur weil sie zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort war, eine ganz andere.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor schnaubte verächtlich. »Es ist nicht so, als hättest du das nicht schon getan -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich fletschte meine Zähne wie ein Wolf, der kurz davor war, seinen besiegten Herausforderer die Kehle herauszureißen. »Erinnere mich daran, Gregor, und ich werde Mittel und Wege finden, dir höllische Qualen zuzufügen, wie du sie noch nicht verspürt hast.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und wie willst du sie aus Orgrimmar heraus schaffen? Wie wollen wir selbst fliehen? Glaubst du wirklich, Urgrak hat uns nur zu seinem eigenen Vergnügen am Leben gelassen? Wahrscheinlich verhandelt er im Hintergrund mit Undercity über unsere Auslieferung!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Eines nach dem anderen. Wir holen einen Teufelsjäger und setzen ihn auf Aritana an. Dann schauen wir, wie wir fliehen können. Wir alle.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du hast ein zu weiches Herz, du verdammter Lichtbringer.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und du ein verfaultes, du verfluchter Untoter.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wir lachten leise, zusammen. Und dann spürte Gregor, dass es Zeit war. »Öffne das Portal.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich schloss für einen Moment die Augen &#8211; was mir mit dem verdammten Lederriemen nicht gelang &#8211; seufzte leise und konzentrierte mich. Die Formel war lächerlich kurz. Eine Kreatur aus dem Nether unter Kontrolle zu bringen, war langwierig, bedurfte komplexer Worte und Beschwörungen, und nicht zuletzt Seelen der Unglücklichen, die dem Beschwörer früher einmal über den Weg gelaufen waren. Aber einen einzelnen Dämon aus dem Nether ohne irgendeine Leine oder Beschränkung in unsere Welt zu bringen, war einfach. Und gefährlich.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein Funkeln erschien mitten in der Luft. Für einige Momente tanzte es hierhin und dorthin, dann zuckte es mit einem unheilvollen Zischen nach unten und hinterließ einen Riss mitten im Zelt, der sich allmählich ausbreitete und die Sicht auf das Chaos freigab, das in der anderen Welt herrschte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein Huf erschien, und Jhornva trat mit einem schmalen Lächeln hindurch. Was ihr folgte, hatte nicht einmal ansatzweise ihre Grazie, und nicht einmal ansatzweise die Größe, die ich erwartet hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Bücher von Direflesh hatten Abbildungen beinhaltet, von allerlei grässlichen und hässlichen Dingen, und auch von Dämonen. Höllenbestien waren darin zu finden, dämonische Wächter, Wichtel, Succubi. Und natürlich auch Teufelsjäger, oder Höllenhunde.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Was allerdings seinen Kopf durch den Riss steckte, war enttäuschend klein. Die Kreaturen wurden meist brusthoch dargestellt, doch dieses besondere Exemplar ging mir vielleicht bis zur Hüfte. Seine Zähne waren nichtsdestoweniger scharf und sein Maul halb geöffnet, doch die Augen brannten nicht mit dem Wahnsinn von Dämonen, die frei auf Kalimdor herum irrten, Überbleibsel der brennenden Legion oder unter dem Einfluss von verstreuten Sekten. Diese Augen schauten mit einer Intelligenz drein, die kein Hund haben konnte oder sollte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Nach dem roten Schädel mit dem seltsam schwarzen, buschigen Fell am Kinn drangen spitze Hörner aus dem Riss, die gleich über den Schultern seiner Vorderläufe heraus sprossen. Und nach ihnen folgten die die Greifarme, welche gleich neben den Hörnern aus seinem Körper wuchsen, schwarze Stiele, deren Enden an eine Lilie erinnerten und die nach vorne gerichtet waren, immer wieder hierhin und dorthin schwenkend, auf der Suche nach Magie, die das Wesen verspeisen konnte. Ein Kamm aus schwarzen Dornen ging über seinen Rücken, der jetzt jedoch flach daran lag. Das Letzte, was diese Welt betrat, war sein langer Schwanz, der kräftig genug war, um Knochen zu brechen, wenn er damit gegen jemanden schlug.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Kaum dass der Teufelsjäger auf dem Boden stand, zerbarst das Portal, und kleine Funken schwirrten verglühend durch die Luft.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann regte sich niemand.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Für eine Weile schwieg ich. Der Teufelsjäger betrachtete mich eingehend, schnupperte durch die Löcher in seiner Schnauze, die an Drachennüstern erinnerten, und behielt dabei sein Maul halb offen, damit jeder im Zelt einen guten Blick auf sein prachtvolles und vor allem spitzes Gebiss hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Schließlich setzte ich ein, wie ich hoffte, gewinnbringendes Lächeln auf. »Ich grüße dich, Teufelsjäger.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Wesen starrte mir in die Augen, und ich hatte das dumpfe Gefühl, dass ihm der Lederriemen keine Probleme bereitete. Dann richtete sich sein Kamm auf, und ein Rasseln kam von den Dornen, als sie aneinander schoben und knirschten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich nahm das als ein gutes Zeichen. Auch wenn er kleiner war, als ich angenommen hatte, so hätte er mir dennoch problemlos an die Kehle springen können. »Ich möchte dir einen Vorschlag unterbreiten. Mein Mana für deine Dienste. Wisse, dass ich deine Loyalität benötige, damit dieser Vertrag zustande kommen kann. Du wirst auf mich hören und meinen Befehlen Folge leisten.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein erneutes Rasseln kam von den Dornen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich werde dich zu nichts zwingen, das du nicht tun willst. Wenn du meinen Befehlen nicht Folge leisten kannst, werde ich dich umgehend zurück in den Nether schicken. Aber ein ungebändigter Dämon wird gnadenlos niedergemacht. Zusammen mit seinem Beschwörer.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dieses Mal grollte das Wesen, auch wenn es das Kunststück hinbekam, es nicht sofort lebensbedrohlich klingen zu lassen. Dennoch warf ich einen fragenden Blick zu Jhornva, die jedoch nur zufrieden nickte. »Flaafhun ist einverstanden.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Geifer, der aus dem Maul des Biests tropfte, blieb mir nicht verborgen. »Dann denke ich, dass es an der Zeit ist, unseren Vertrag mit einer ersten Mahlzeit zu besiegeln.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine Dämonenhaut erschien wie von selbst. Das violette, für mich farblose Schimmern ummantelte meinen ganzen Körper, und ich bereitete mich darauf vor, dass es gleich im Rachen des Teufelsjägers verschwinden würde.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Was ich nicht erwartet hatte, war, dass der Hund erst in der Luft schnüffelte, dann gemächlich zu mir hinübertrabte und schließlich seine Greifarme nach vorne bewegte. Sie berührten mich nur ein einziges Mal, und der Zauber verschwand, als wäre er niemals dagewesen. Der Teufelsjäger selbst gab daraufhin ein äußerst zufriedenes Knurren von sich, das er mit einer heraushängenden Zunge und einem kurzen Ablecken meiner knöchernen Finger quittierte, wobei mir auffiel, dass seine Zunge die Oberfläche einer Feile besaß.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Hätte ich noch blinzeln können, so hätte ich es jetzt ein paar Mal getan. Jhornva erschien neben mir und lächelte mich dabei an. »Er ist der zahmste Dämon, den ich jemals erlebt habe. Gut erzogen. Der Kleinste aus seiner Gruppe, und derjenige, der am meisten gebissen wurde.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich&#8230; muss zugeben, ich hätte ihn ein wenig &#8211; nun, _wilder_ erwartet.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Selbst Sulzula, die eigentlich nichts mit Nekromantie am Hut haben wollte, konnte sich ein Kichern nicht verkneifen. Allerdings stockte ihr beinahe sofort der Atem, als der Teufelsjäger ihr Lachen mit einem Satz in ihrer Richtung, hoch erhobenen Greifarmen und gefletschten Beißern erwiderte. »_Grishnak_?«, sagte sie mit lauter und vor allem eingeschüchterter Stimme.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Flaafhun!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein letztes, tiefes Grollen drang aus der Kehle des Hundes, dann wandte er sich wieder von der Trollin ab und trottete zurück vor meine Füße, wo er sich auf seine Hinterläufe setzte und mich mit seinen stillen, intelligenten Augen anschaute.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Zögerlich streckte ich meine Hand aus und tätschelte kurz seinen Kopf, was ihm sichtlich gefiel. Sein Blick sagte mir, dass er im Nether nichts vermissen würde, dass er sich sogar freute, beschworen worden zu sein. Er machte fast den Eindruck eines putzigen Schoßhundes. Mit fingerlangen Zähnen, tödlichen Hörnern und magiefressenden Greifarmen zwar, aber dennoch ein Schoßhund.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Deine Wahl war gut, Jhornva«, meinte ich mit einem breiten Lächeln, wobei ich vor dem Wesen in die Hocke ging und es unter seinem Kinn kraulte. Dabei bemerkte ich auch zum ersten Mal, dass sein Atem heiß wie Höllenfeuer war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du musst aufpassen, dass er nicht zu aufgeregt wird«, entgegnete die Succubus, die ihre Augen bereits wieder auf die Trollin gerichtet hatte. Ein mir altbekannter Hunger lag in ihrem Blick. »Wenn zu viele magische Verstärkungen in seiner Nähe sind, wird er ziemlich verfressen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich denke, dass ich seinen Hunger selbst stillen kann, wenn ich muss.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wie du meinst. Was hast du jetzt vor?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Jetzt &#8211; fliehen wir.« Ich gab dem Hund noch einen Klaps auf die Seite, woraufhin er spielerisch nach einem meiner Finger biss und den vordersten Knochen abriss. Es schmerzte nicht wirklich &#8211; ein kurzes Stechen war das einzige, was ich verspürte &#8211; aber der Teufelsjäger schien Gefallen daran zu haben, auf dem kleinen Knochen herum zu kauen. Sogar sein Schwanz wedelte dabei. »Der undämonischste Dämon, den ich jemals gesehen habe«, kommentierte Gregor lachend, bevor er voller Ernst hinzufügte: »Ich will diesen Knochen wieder haben.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Einen Moment später war der Knochen verschluckt. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula trat ebenfalls einen Schritt näher und versuchte dabei, mich zwischen die Succubus und sie selbst zu bringen. »Wie willst du fliehen, _mon?_«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich unterdrückte Gregors Reiz, dem Teufelsjäger an die Kehle zu springen und ihn zu würgen. »Wir marschieren durch das Tor hinaus. Es ist der einzige Weg.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und wenn die Wachen den Weg versperren?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dann sorgen wir dafür, dass sie uns den Weg nicht mehr versperren können.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ah.« Sie nickte kurz, dann stahl sich ein Lächeln auf ihre Lippen. »Ich hätte eine Idee, wie wir sie davon überzeugen könnten, sich gar nicht erst uns in den Weg zu stellen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich nahm kurz Jhornvas Hand in die meine und drückte ihr einen raschen Kuss auf die Wange. »Wir sehen uns später, wenn wir draußen auf der Steppe sind.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Pass auf Gregor auf«, erwiderte sie grinsend, um dann ihren inzwischen bekannten Abschied zu nehmen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich wandte mich der Trollin zu. »Ich bin ganz Ohr, meine Liebe.«[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Wachen am Eingang der Grotte zu den Hexenmeistern hatten Flaafhun mit einem spöttischen Blick betrachtet und erwartungsgemäß den Weg versperrt. Sie hatten ihn sehr schnell wieder freigemacht, nachdem Flaafhun einem von ihnen den Stoff vom Hintern und mit seinem Greifarmen dem anderen das Hemd von der Brust gerissen hatte. Sie waren dann schleunigst in den Gang verschwunden, vermutlich, um Gorshok von meinem Abschied Bescheid zu geben. Ich hätte viel dafür gegeben, das Gesicht des Orks zu sehen, wenn er verstehen würde, dass wir uns durch die halbe Kaverne und direkt an seinem Zelt vorbei geschlichen hatten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Den Weg zurück zum Haus von Urgrak hatten wir in aller Eile hinter uns gebracht. Ich war nur ein wenig überrascht, als ich die Tür öffnete und den Peon Olgak zusammen mit An&#8217;duna am Tisch sitzen sah. Sie versuchten wohl, sich mit einer Mischung aus Gemeinsprache und Handbewegungen zu unterhalten, hielten jedoch inne, als ich durch die Pforte trat.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Es ist Zeit, An&#8217;duna.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gehorsam stand die Nachtelfe auf, nickte dem Ork ein letztes Mal zu, nahm den weiten, schwarzen Umhang vom Haken herunter und warf ihn sich über. Ihre Ohren stachen noch immer verräterisch unter dem Stoff hervor, aber bei der Gruppe, mit der ich mich durch die Stadt bewegte, war das die geringste meiner Sorgen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Olgak stand ebenfalls auf und betrachtete erst mich, dann den Teufelsjäger, der hinter mir Platz genommen hatte und mit einer gewissen Anspannung darauf wartete, dass wir endlich weiter gehen würden. Er hatte &#8211; sehr untypisch für einen Dämon, wie mir Gregor mitteilte &#8211; unseren Weg mit freudigen Sprüngen, viel Schnüffeln und Hecheln verbracht, was von vielen Passanten ungläubige Blicke und manchmal sogar verhaltene Lacher hervorgelockt hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Kann Olgak mit?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich hatte einiges erwartet, aber nicht diese Frage. »Du würdest deinen Herren verraten, Olgak. Und wahrscheinlich nie wieder nach Orgrimmar zurückkehren können.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Gut.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Er sagte das Wort mit einer solchen Genugtuung, dass ich mich fragte, wie dreckig es Peons in dieser Stadt eigentlich gehen konnte. Aber es war noch etwas anderes in seinen Augen, das ich gerade nicht so recht entziffern konnte. »Schön«, brummte ich. »Aber wir haben keine Zeit mehr für Packen. Wir müssen sofort -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Olgak hat alles, was er braucht.« Er tätschelte kurz seine Umhängetasche, dann folgte er der Nachtelfe zur Tür und stellte sich vor mich hin. »Gehen wir.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich konnte nicht anders, als zu lächeln. »Gehen wir.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Hitze der Sonne brande wieder auf die orkische Erde nieder. Ich hörte An&#8217;duna herzzerreißend stöhnen, als sie einen kurzen Blick zum Himmel wagte und dann ihren schwarzen Umhang noch enger um sich zog, um alle Gesichtszüge zu verbergen. »Wie können sie in dieser Hitze leben?«, fragte sie mich in der Sprache der Nachtelfen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich weiß es nicht. Aber je länger wir hier bleiben, desto mehr werde ich stinken. Machen wir uns auf den Weg.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula führte unsere kuriose Gruppe an. Wir schlugen uns umgehend in das Gewirr der Gassen und mieden die größeren Straßen, mit der sicheren Erkenntnis, dass dort die Wachen auf uns warten würden. Gorshok hatte inzwischen garantiert einen Läufer zu seinem Bruder geschickt, und Urgrak würde nicht erfreut über unsere Flucht sein. Was auch immer der Ork plante, ich hatte vor, ihm die Suppe gründlich zu versalzen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Zu unserem Glück war bereits die Mittagszeit angebrochen, und das bedeutete, dass die Sonne am Höchsten stand und entsprechend unnachgiebig auf uns niederbrannte. Kein Troll, Ork, Blutelf oder Taure war in den Gassen anzutreffen, und die meisten Geschäfte waren jetzt geschlossen, da sich ohnehin niemand gerne der Hitze preisgab. Die meisten Bewohner Orgrimmars nutzten die Zeit für ein Nickerchen, mit Ausnahme der Wachen, die jetzt wohl einige barsche Befehle gebrüllt bekamen und sich auf die Suche nach uns machten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Es dauerte nicht lange, bis wir an den Rand der Gassengewirre kamen und Sulzula uns bedeutete, stehen zu bleiben. Sie streckte ihren Kopf heraus und schaute die Straße in beide Richtungen hinunter, dann preschte sie mit uns an ihren Hacken heraus und zu einem großen, hölzernen Bau. Eine der Flügeltüren wurde aufgestoßen und wir hineingescheucht, dann knallte die Trollin sie hastig wieder zu.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dämmriges Licht umnebelte uns und hätte mit Sicherheit einige Dinge versteckt, die ich nicht unbedingt gerne sehen mochte. Mein untotes Augenlicht scherte sich allerdings nicht darum und offenbarte mir ein riesiges, von einem einfachen Holzzaun geschütztes Gehege, in dem Raptoren saßen oder standen. Die meisten der Biester betrachteten uns neugierig, und einige von ihnen kamen tatsächlich näher, vielleicht in der Annahme, dass wir Futter brachten oder vielleicht auch Futter waren.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und das andere, das sich auf uns zubewegte, war ein Peon. Er hatte einen großen Eimer in einer Hand, aus dem der köstliche Duft rohen Fleischs hervor drang &#8211; etwas, das meine verkrüppelte und unnütze Nase noch auf fünf Kilometer gegen den Wind hätte riechen können &#8211; und der uns jetzt mit großen Augen und ziemlichem Unverständnis anschaute. »Wer seid ihr?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna, Gregor und ich reagierten gleichzeitig. Der Peon hatte gerade noch Zeit, den Eimer fallen zu lassen, als wir über ihn hinein brachen. Mein Schlag mit der linken Hand traf ihn auf die Schnauze, die von Gregor geführte rechte Faust bohrte sich in seinen Magen, und An&#8217;duna ließ den Knauf des Opferdolchs in sein Genick krachen, woraufhin der Ork ohnmächtig, atemlos und mit blutender Nase zu Boden ging.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula nickte anerkennend, wogegen Olgak eher missbilligend dreinblickte. »Urlok«, brummte er verstimmt. »Guter Peon. Guter Arbeiter.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich lächelte entschuldigend, zuckte dabei mit einer Schulter und hob etwas beschämt eine Hand. »Tut mir leid, Olgak. Es war nötig. Und er lebt noch.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula stieß einen kurzen, grellen Pfiff aus. Einer der Raptoren, ein besonders großes Biest, das bis gerade eben geschlafen hatte, öffnete seine Augen, gähnte kurz, rappelte sich dann auf und trottete gemächlich heran. Sulzula tätschelte ohne dem geringsten Anzeichen von Angst seine Schnauze. »Das ist Rektor«, meinte sie mit einem breiten Grinsen zu uns.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Schön. Und Rektor hilft uns inwiefern?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich werde ihn reiten.« Sie deutete auf einige Sattel, die an der Wand hingen. »Und jeder von euch bekommt einen anderen Raptor.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Oh.« Man konnte Gregor und mir anhören, dass sich unsere Begeisterung in Grenzen hielt. »Sie sind zahm, ja?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Zahm genug. Sie beißen fast nie.« Sulzula schwang sich über den Zaun, klopfte ihrem Raptor kurz auf die Flanke und schnauzte dann: »Was ist? Wollt ihr noch länger hierbleiben? Bringt mir die Sattel!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Einige Minuten später standen vier gesattelte Raptoren bereit, von uns bestiegen zu werden. Tatsächlich hatten sie die Prozedur geduldig über sich gehen lassen, und nur einer von ihnen hatte nach der Trollin geschnappt. Dennoch ging ich äußerst vorsichtig und bereit, jederzeit einen weiten Satz nach hinten zu machen, als ich mich auf einen der Echsen zubewegte. Sulzula stand neben ihm und half mir in den Sattel. Der Raptor drehte seinen Kopf zur Seite, kaum dass ich auf ihm saß, und schaute mich mit einen Blick an, der fast schon belustigt wirkte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Braver Raptor«, murmelte ich und tätschelte ihm kurz seinen Kopf, was er mit einem Fauchen quittierte. Sofort ließ ich von ihm ab.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Flaafhun hatte sich beim Eingang auf seine Hinterläufe gesetzt, aber ich konnte das rasselnde Hecheln hören, das er von sich gab. Das Biest brachte es fertig, über mich zu lachen. Meine Laune sank noch tiefer, falls das überhaupt möglich war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Auch meine Gefährten bestiegen einer nach dem anderen und mit einer gehörigen Portion Respekt ihre Reittiere. Zu meiner Überraschung schien der Raptor, auf dem An&#8217;duna saß, keinerlei Probleme mit ihr zu haben. Er ließ sich sogar von ihr tätscheln und unter dem Kinn kraulen, was er mit einem zufriedenen Schnurren hörbar genoss.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula öffnete schließlich das Gatter, führte ihren eigenen Raptor zu den Flügeltüren und stieß diese auf. »Die Stallburschen sitzen in einem Haus gleich neben dem Eingang«, meinte sie zu uns, als sie sich in den Sattel schwang. »Sie werden bemerken, wenn wir hier herauspreschen. Also bleibt dicht hinter mir, und wir sollten schnell genug beim Tor sein, bevor irgendjemand versteht, was passiert.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wir nickten alle. Etwas zweifelnd nahm ich die Zügel in die Hand. Ich wusste, wie man ein Pferd ritt, und auch, wie man es steuerte. Ich fragte mich, wie sehr es einem Raptor wohl gefiel, wenn ich seinen Kopf herumriss, nur um ihm zu bedeuten, dass ich nach links oder rechts abbiegen wollte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Deshalb beugte ich mich ein wenig nach vorne, hüstelte kurz und meinte dann auf Orkisch: »Folge einfach dem Dicken.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Raptor fauchte. Dann stieß Sulzula ihrem Biest die Beine in die Seite, und gehorsam schoss es aus der offenen Tür hinaus. Mein Raptor wartete keine Sekunde, sondern hetzte ihm augenblicklich hinterher, wobei ich fast aus dem Sattel fiel. Das Nächste, das ich tat, war, die Zügel loszulassen und meine Arme eng um seinen langen Hals zu schlingen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Häuserwände rasten an uns vorbei. Gerade, als meine Gefährten aus dem Haus heraus barsten, hörten wir den Knall einer anderen Tür, dann verwundertes Grunzen und schließlich aufgebrachte Rufe, die uns hinterher hallten, als wir durch die Straßen jagten. Ich musste schnell feststellen, dass ein zweibeiniges Wesen nicht weniger auf und ab hopste als ein vierbeiniges, und ich krallte mich noch mehr an den Hals meines Raptors, so sehr, dass meine Knochen knackten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Olgak erschien neben mir, lachend und mit glänzenden Augen. Auf der anderen Seite zog An&#8217;duna mit mir gleich, und ihr Lächeln war spöttisch, als sie mich in meiner Not sah. Sie selbst sah aus, als wäre sie schon jahrelang auf den verfluchten Biestern geritten. Sulzula selbst warf nicht einen Blick zu uns nach hinten, sondern konzentrierte sich darauf, vereinzelt herumstehende Passanten aus den Weg zu scheuchen und heraneilenden Wachen die saftigsten Flüche entgegen zu schleudern, die ihre Sprache hergab. Und hinter uns hetzte Flaafhun in weiten Sprüngen hinterher, ließ dabei seine Zunge heraushängen und erfreute sich an einer für ihn angemessenen Jagd.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wenn ich durch Orgrimmar lief, brauchte ich fast eine halbe Stunde, um raschen Schrittes die Stadt zu durchqueren. Aber innerhalb von gefühlten Sekunden konnte ich bereits das riesige Tor der Stadt ausmachen, das &#8211; zu meiner unendlichen Erleichterung &#8211; weit offen stand. Mit dem auf und ab, das ich ständig auszubalancieren hatte, war ich mir nicht vollkommen sicher, aber ich glaubte, die ersten Orks auf den Zinnen zu erkennen, welche vermutlich eine Staubwolke heranpreschen sahen und sich nicht sicher waren, wie sie darauf reagieren sollten. Dafür erkannte ich ihre ebenerdigen Kollegen umso besser, welche ihre Äxte packten und hastig eine Reihe vor dem Tor bildeten, als wir die letzte Biegung hinter uns brachten und in vollem Lauf auf den Ausgang zuhielten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich konnte Sulzula lachen hören, als sie ihren Raptor anfeuerte, noch schneller zu werden, und das Biest schaffte es tatsächlich, von irgendwo weitere Kräfte zu mobilisieren. Unsere Reittiere taten es ihm gleich, und wie eine Kugel aus einem Gewehr schossen wir dahin.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Nächste, das ich zu hören glaubte, war ein »Haaaaaaalt!«, gebrüllt von einem der massigeren, aber auch dümmeren Orks. Die anderen Wachen hatten ihren Posten bereits aufgegeben und ihn einsam mitten in der Straße stehen lassen, als ihnen klar geworden war, dass wir nicht bremsen würden. Wir passierten den armen Kerl unbehelligt, was wohl auch daran lag, dass der Raptor der Trollin ihn im Vorbeihetzen dermaßen anfauchte, dass er einen Satz in die Luft machte und sich danach flach auf den Boden warf.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann passierten wir das Tor, und die weite Steppe Durotars lag vor uns. Ein Zischen hinter uns bekundete, dass man gerade mit Pfeilen und Bolzen auf uns schoss, doch die Geschosse verfehlten uns mannigfaltig.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna schaffte es, ihr Reittier wieder neben das meine zu lenken, und sie lachte mir hell ins Gesicht.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wir sind frei, Dareth!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich nickte nur ein paar Mal, und dann konzentrierte ich mich wieder vollkommen darauf, nicht aus dem Sattel zu kippen, während wir in die Steppe davon galoppierten.[/SIZE]


----------



## Al Fifino (16. April 2015)

*[SIZE=12pt]Kapitel 36 &#8211; Auf der Jagd[/SIZE]*

 

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Holz knackte, während es vom Feuer verzehrt wurde. Es war eines der schönsten Geräusche, die ich seit langem gehört hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna hatte sich mit dem Rücken an einen Baum gelehnt und schlief. Auch wenn ich es nicht unbedingt erwartet hätte, wurde es in der Nacht kalt &#8211; nicht, dass ich es selbst gemerkt hätte, aber das Zittern ihres Körpers und der eher unruhige Schlaf war ein gutes Indiz dafür. Und weil mich weder Kälte und Hitze sonderlich störten, hatte ich meinen Umhang abgenommen und ihn ihr übergeworfen. Das Feuer tat sein Übriges.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Olgak, harter Ork, der er war, benötigte keine Decke und hatte sich einfach gleich neben dem Feuer niedergelegt. Sein Grunzen und Schnarchen machte Lärm genug, um uns jedes wilde Tier vom Leib zu halten. Und hätte sich doch eines herangetraut, wäre es wohl spätestens beim Anblick von vier angeleinten Raptoren wieder umgekehrt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula war die Einzige, die mit mir wachte. Sie legte ab und an einen Stock auf die Flammen, begnügte sich aber ansonsten mit Schweigen. Manchmal stand sie auf und ging einige Schritte, um nach Verfolgern Ausschau zu halten. Der Platz, zu dem sie uns geführt hatte, war gut versteckt: Ausläufer eines kleinen Berges schützten uns zu beiden Seiten, auch wenn das bedeutete, dass es nur einen Weg von unserem Lagerplatz heraus gab, und das Feuer hatten wir eingegraben, auch wenn es dadurch weniger Wärme ausstrahlte. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und ich saß einfach nur da, starrte in die Glut und dachte nach.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wir waren aus Orgrimmar entkommen. Es war so einfach gewesen, dass ich mich ernsthaft fragte, ob Ulgrak nachgeholfen hatte, oder ob Gorshok vielleicht doch nicht seine Erkenntnisse umgehend geteilt hatte. Wir waren einfach aus der Stadt hinaus geritten, als wäre nichts Großes dabei. Sicherlich, man hatte uns beschossen und mehr oder minder versucht, uns daran zu hindern, aber dennoch blieb dieser fade Beigeschmack, dass alles zu gut ineinander gefallen war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Kein Sinn, darüber zu grübeln«, murmelte Gregor leise. »Wir sind draußen. Was willst du jetzt tun?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wir setzen Flaafhun auf unsere Freundin an«, erwiderte ich und kraulte dabei den Kopf des Teufelsjägers, der sich neben mir zusammen gerollt hatte und leise vor sich hin grollte. Vier Dämonenhäute hatte das Wesen verschlungen, und ich war mir sicher, dass er noch mehr hätte fressen können, aber er hatte sich damit begnügt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Keine Spur von Jhornva?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nichts«, brummte Gregor leicht verdrossen. »Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Kraft sie noch hatte, als sie gegangen ist. Wahrscheinlich müssen wir wieder ein Portal für sie öffnen, sobald es soweit ist.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Mit einer Seele?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Besser wäre es. Wer weiß, was sonst aus dem Portal gekrochen kommt.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich nickte und strich mir dabei über den Bart. Es war eine Bewegung, die eigentlich nicht die meine war, sondern eine, die Gregor sich angeeignet hatte, als sein Herz noch regelmäßiger schlug und echtes, rotes Blut durch seine Venen pumpte. Sie gefiel mir, also tat ich es ihm gleich.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wie willst du den Hund auf Aritana ansetzen?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Der Dolch. Sie hatte ihn lange genug bei sich. Mit etwas Glück findet sich magische Kraft an ihm. Und wenn nicht die ihre, dann vielleicht die von dem Tauren.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »War er überhaupt magisch begabt?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich weiß es nicht. Aber es ist die einzige Idee, die ich habe.« Nachdenklich schaute ich die Waffe an, drehte sie ein paar Mal, so dass ihre Klinge immer wieder im Schein des Feuers aufblitzte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wenn wir sie nicht finden?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dann werden wir unsere eigenen Nachforschungen anstellen müssen.« Seufzend steckte ich den Dolch wieder weg. »Kein Sinn, darüber zu grübeln.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula gähnte leise. Ihre Augen wurden zusehends schwerer. »Warum legst du dich nicht schlafen?«, fragte ich sie über die Flammen hinweg.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nicht in deiner Gegenwart, _mon_«, erwiderte sie mit einem müden Lächeln.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du musst dich ziemlich ausgezehrt fühlen. Dein Mana wird sich regenerieren, wenn du schläfst.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich brauche keine Ratschläge von dir, _mon._«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine Miene wurde hart wie Stein. Gregor sorgte dafür, dass sie dabei nicht nur unnachgiebig, sondern auch noch bedrohlich wirkte. »Leg dich schlafen, Sulzula. Du nutzt mir nichts, wenn du morgen zu müde zum Reiten bist.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Trollin bedachte mich mit einem hochnäsigen Blick, besann sich dann aber eines Besseren und zuckte mit den Schultern. »Und du schläfst nicht?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich schaute sie schon gar nicht mehr an, sondern starrte wieder in die Flammen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Untote schlafen niemals.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ha. Ein trauriges Leben muss das sein, _mon_.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich hob eine Augenbraue. »Nicht trauriger als das Leben einer gewissen Trollin, die aus Orgrimmar fliehen muss, weil sie sich beim Liebesspiel mit einem Ork hat erwischen lassen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula zeigte mir ihren Mittelfinger und kroch noch ein wenig näher an das Feuer heran. Mir war nicht entgangen, dass sie An&#8217;duna einen neidischen Blick zugeworfen hatte, als ich ihr den Mantel übergeworfen hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Erzähl mir von diesem Peon.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Überrascht schaute sie mich an. »Was interessiert es dich?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wenn du schon nicht schlafen willst, können wir uns wenigstens ein wenig unterhalten.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihr Blick war voller Skepsis, aber trotzdem begann sie zu erzählen. »Es ist nicht viel dabei, _mon._ Er war ein stattlicher Ork. Gut bestückt an den richtigen Stellen. Und sanfter als die meisten meines Stammes, wenn es darum ging, Liebe zu machen. Wir trafen uns ab und an und teilten das Bett.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Hast du ihn geliebt?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Jetzt lachte sie leise und höhnisch. »Nein. Aber er war gut im Bett, und ich mochte es, wie er roch.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Hat er dich geliebt?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihre Augen blitzten. »Vielleicht.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und jetzt ist er tot. Und du bist entkommen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie haben mich überrascht, als ich gerade aus der Bretterbude, die er seine Hütte schimpfte, gehen wollte. Er hatte mir seine Lederrüstung gegeben, in der Hoffnung, dass man mich so nicht sofort erkennen würde. Er war nicht der klügste Ork.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine Miene blieb regungslos, aber tief in mir stempelte ich Sulzula gerade als gefährliches Miststück ab. »Bereust du es?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nein. Die Nächte mit ihm waren schön.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich meinte eher, dass er deinetwegen gestorben ist.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Meinetwegen, _mon_? Er hätte nicht mit mir schlafen müssen, wenn er nicht gewollt hätte. Er kannte das Risiko.« Sie zeigte mir ein schadenfrohes Lächeln, als sie meinen Gesichtsausdruck sah. »Ein Untoter will mich belehren? Ich habe viel gesehen in meinem Leben, _mon_, aber dieser Anblick ist etwas vollkommen neues.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich schluckte meinen Ärger über dieses eingebildete Weib herunter und erwiderte stattdessen: »Ich werde nicht mit dir kämpfen, Sulzula.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Hast du Angst?«, entgegnete sie augenblicklich mit einer gewissen Genugtuung.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Angst? Vor dir?« Ich schüttelte grinsend den Kopf. »Oh nein, Sulzula, ich habe keine Angst. Aber ich töte nur ungerne. Ich habe einen eigenen Kodex, der besagt, dass Töten um des Tötens Willen falsch ist. Vielleicht sollte ich ihn dir einmal näher bringen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Verschone mich mit deinen Moralpredigten, _mon_. Ich habe gesehen, wie du in der Arena gewütet hast. Du hast es genossen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Selbst Gregor mochte nicht so recht glauben, was er da gerade hörte. »Genossen?«, schnarrte er. »Das war ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod. Es gab nichts zu genießen. Aber ich würde es genießen, dir an den Fingern zu nagen -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor verstummte abrupt, als ich ihm eine meiner innerlichen Backpfeifen verpasste. »Was mein Bruder damit sagen will ist, dass wir einen Kampf auf den Tod nicht genießen können. Es gibt dabei nichts zu genießen. Jemanden zu töten, ist das letzte aller Mittel und niemals eines, das ich gerne anwende.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie lachte so höhnisch, dass ich spürte, wie kalte Wut in mir aufstieg. »Ich soll dir glauben, dass du keinen Spaß daran hast, jemanden zu töten, _mon_. Du bist ein drolliger Untoter. Oder eher verrückt. Wer ist dein Bruder, _mon_? Ein Hirngespinst, nehme ich an. Du musst zu viel von den Troll-Kräutern geraucht haben.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wo sich in mir Kälte ausbreitete, wurde Gregor von feurigem Zorn beherrscht. Aber dennoch hielt ich ihn zurück; wir beide wussten, dass lautstarke Argumente nicht helfen würden. Kurz entschlossen zog ich also, zu ihrer merklichen Überraschung, meine Robe über den Kopf und legte sie ordentlich auf meine Beine.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Siehst du das hier?«, fragte ich sie und deutete auf das nicht zu übersehende Loch in meiner Brust. Ein leises Gluckern drang gerade daraus hervor, und nicht einmal ich selbst konnte sagen, um was es sich genau handelte. Der Blick der Trollin war es auf jeden Fall wert.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Das ist das, was meinen Bruder umgebracht hat, Sulzula. Wie genau, kann ich nicht sagen, weil er es mir nie verraten hat. Und das hier«, mein Finger zeigte auf das Brandmal Blackweavers, »hat mir ein Untoter eingebrannt, um mir verständlich zu machen, dass ich für ihn arbeite. Unnötig zu erklären, dass ich nicht lange in seinen Diensten geblieben bin. Das hier«, und dieses Mal betastete ich die halb verheilte Bauchwunde, »ist ein Geschenk der Hexer, oder besser gesagt einer ganz bestimmten Hexenmeisterin, die nun nicht mehr unter uns weilt.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula hatte eindeutig noch nicht allzu viele grässliche Wunden sehen müssen; obwohl ihre Miene einer Maske des Grauens und des Ekels glich, konnte sie ihre Augen doch nicht abwenden, und zugleich schien sich ihr Gesicht allmählich grünlich zu färben. »Und das sind nur Schmerzen, die man mir aus _Freude_ zugefügt hat. Weil ich nicht so bin wie andere Untote. Diese Wunden sind nichts gegen das, was ich an alter Schuld und vergangenen Sünden mit mir trage, die mit dem Tod hätten getilgt werden sollen. Aber wie du siehst, wandele ich noch immer über das Land, verflucht und dazu bestimmt, vielleicht ewig mit dem zu leben, was ich getan habe. Jede Nacht muss ich daran denken, und je mehr ich versuche, die Schreie und das Flehen der Kinder, der Frauen und der Alten zu verdrängen, umso stärker kehren sie zurück.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Mein Bruder hat diese Probleme nicht. Er ist das, was du als Untoten bezeichnest, und er hat seinen Frieden damit geschlossen, Scheußliches zu tun, auch wenn ich versuche, es ihm auszutreiben, mit mäßigem Erfolg. Wir sind zwei Seelen in einem Körper, dazu bestimmt, miteinander zu leben und, wenn wir denn wollten, noch den kleinsten grausamen Gedanken, die letzte dunkle Erinnerung aus uns herauszuquetschen. Ich war ein Mensch, Sulzula«, fügte ich mit einem schwachen Lächeln hinzu, als ich die inzwischen entsetzte Miene der Trollin zur Kenntnis nahm. »Und ich bin noch immer ein Mensch, aber gegen die Blutlust eines Untoten kann man nur so lange ankämpfen, bis sie einen übermannt. Ich habe menschliches Fleisch gegessen und Blut getrunken, weil ich wusste, dass ich verrückt werde, wenn ich es nicht tue. Und es hat _gut _geschmeckt, das ist das Schlimmste daran. Ich mochte es.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich habe den Untergang Lordaerons miterlebt und dabei alles verloren, was ein Mann verlieren kann. Ich habe Frauen und Kinder scharenweise getötet und verbrannt, in dem hoffnungslosen Versuch, die Seuche mit ihnen vom Antlitz der Welt zu tilgen, und weil ich so von der Verzweiflung über den Tod meiner Frau übermannt war, dass ich nicht einmal mehr klar denken konnte. Ich war ein Priester, Sulzula; ich hätte diese Menschen schützen sollen. Stattdessen übergab ich sie dem reinigenden Feuer!« Ich lachte verbittert. Allerdings nicht lange, denn das Lachen verkam innerhalb eines Lidschlags zu einem leisen Schluchzen. Meine Wut war verraucht, und selbst Gregor hatte nicht den Mumm, mich in der Trauer zu unterbrechen, die über mich herein schwappte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Als ich wieder aufschaute, wusste ich, dass die Trollin gerade schwarze Tränen sah, die unter dem Lederriemen hervor quollen. Selbst Flaafhun schaute mich mit verständnisvollen Augen an.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich stand auf, nahm dabei meine Robe in die Hand, umrundete das Feuer und warf ihr den Fetzen zu. »Deck dich damit zu«, krächzte ich leise. »Und verschwende einen letzten Gedanken an den armen Bastard von einem Ork, der für dich gestorben ist.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann marschierte ich in Richtung des Palmenwaldes, und der Höllenhund trottete mir nach. Zurück ließ ich eine Trollin, die sichtbar nicht verstehen konnte, was gerade vorgefallen war.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Morgen brach an.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna saß bereits auf ihrem Raptor, als ich zu unserem Lager zurückkehrte. In der Nacht war nichts passiert &#8211; ein weiterer Umstand, der mich mehr beunruhigte als beruhigte &#8211; und ich hatte keinen Verfolger ausmachen können. Ich hatte erwartet, dass Orks auf mächtigen Kodobestien ausreiten und versuchen würden, uns aufzuspüren, aber es machte fast den Anschein, als wäre Ulgrak Whitemane froh, mich nicht mehr in seiner Stadt zu haben.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Olgak machte sich gerade daran, sein Reittier zu besteigen, und auch Sulzula war an ihren Raptor herangetreten, um seine Schnauze zu tätscheln und mit ihm zu reden. Als sie mich anschaute, konnte ich die müden und geröteten Augen erkennen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor zeigte ihr sein Haifisch-Grinsen. »Hattest du etwa dermaßen Angst vor dem großen bösen Untoten, dass du nicht schlafen konntest?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Trollin ehrte mich nicht mit einer Antwort, sondern zeigte mir nur eine eindeutige Geste, warf mir meine Robe zu und schwang sich in ihren Sattel. Ich lachte, bis ich mich daran machte, mein Reittier zu besteigen, und mir dabei das Lachen verging. Ich hatte das dumpfe Gefühl, den bockigsten und zugleich schlausten Raptor aus unserem Stall erwischt zu haben: Jedes Mal, wenn sich unsere Blicke trafen, machte er den Anschein, als wollte er mir gleich den Kopf abbeißen, und als ich ihn besteigen wollte, machte er einen kleinen Schritt zur Seite, so dass ich, anstatt wie geplant im Sattel zu landen, mich über ihn schwang und auf der anderen Seite wieder auf den Boden klatschte. Gelächter aller Art war die Folge, und ich brauchte noch zwei weitere Versuche, bis ich endlich auf dem Biest thronte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und jetzt, _mon_?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich nahm die Zügel in die Hand und betrachtete dann fragend den Teufelsjäger, der neben dem Raptor saß und vor sich hin hechelte. Ich hatte versucht, ihn eine Fährte aufnehmen zu lassen, und er hatte mir zu verstehen gegeben, dass er einige Magie an der Klinge hatte schmecken können; von wem genau sie stammt, schien er selbst nicht zu wissen. Meine war eine davon, aber noch zwei bis drei weitere hafteten an ihr. Und keine von ihnen war an unserem Rastplatz vorbei gekommen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was ist der schnellste Weg nach Ashenvale, Sulzula?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Durch die Hügel südlich von Orgrimmar«, erwiderte sie und rieb sich dabei die Augen, »dann ins Brachland und von dort aus nach Norden in Richtung der Warsong-Schlucht.« Sie gähnte ausgiebig und kratzte sich an ihrem Rücken, auch wenn ihre schlecht sitzende Lederrüstung das meiste davon verhinderte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dann wird das der Weg sein, den unsere Beute genommen hat.« Ich zögerte einen Moment, dann fügte ich hinzu: »Du bist frei, Sulzula. Wenn du gehen willst, dann geh. Ich werde es dir nicht übel nehmen, und mein Bruder hätte eine Versuchung weniger in seiner Reichweite.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie schenkte mir ein müdes Lächeln. »Du schuldest mir einen Kampf, _mon_. Ich gehe nicht, bis ich ihn habe.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich verdrehte meine Augen zum Himmel. Gregor ließ deutlichere Worte sprechen: »Wir haben gesagt, dass wir nicht gegen dich kämpfen, du tätowierter Dickschädel.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Woraufhin sie nur antwortete: »Jeder kämpft irgendwann, _mon_. Und außerdem, wohin sollte ich gehen? Mein Stamm würde mich nicht zurück nehmen, sondern an Orgrimmar ausliefern. Und ich habe niemanden, den ich zurück lasse.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich betrachtete sie noch für einige Sekunden, schaute dann kurz Olgak an, welcher mich leicht dümmlich anstarrte, seufzte leise und nickte schließlich. »Also gut. Machen wir, dass wir von hier wegkommen.« Für meine Nachtelfe fügte ich in ihrer Sprache hinzu: »Wir gehen, An&#8217;duna.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich dachte schon, wir kommen gar nicht mehr weg«, erwiderte sie lachend. Dann trat sie ihrem Raptor mit ihren Absätzen in die Flanken und preschte los, dicht gefolgt von uns anderen.[/SIZE]


----------



## Al Fifino (6. August 2015)

*[SIZE=12pt]Kapitel 37 – Kluger Wolf[/SIZE]*

 

[SIZE=12pt]Die Reise ging zügig voran. Wie in den letzten Tagen, so fanden wir auch heute nicht das geringste Anzeichen von zusätzlichen Patrouillen auf den Straßen, die durch das verbrannte und ausgedörrte Land führten und einen einigermaßen sicheren Weg wiesen. Das konnte meine Laune zwar nicht sonderlich anheben, aber immerhin bescherte es sowohl dem Ork als auch der Trollin ein seliges Grinsen, und selbst An’duna, die unter ihrer Kapuze schwitzte und dick eingepackt war, als ginge es durch tiefste Schneewehen und eisigsten Einöden, rang sich ein Lächeln ab. Sie hatte durchaus verstanden, dass ihre violett schimmernde Haut besser vor fremden Augen versteckt blieb, aber ich konnte nur erahnen, was sie dafür aushalten musste.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mir selbst machte die Sonne, die ohne Erbarmen auf uns niederbrannte, nicht sonderlich viel aus. Auch Hunger und Durst bedrückten mich nicht, ganz im Gegensatz zu meinen Reisegefährten, die alle Naselang das Jammern anfingen. Zu unserem Glück gab es jeden Tagesmarsch entfernt ein Dorf oder einen Vorposten, der an die Straßen gebaut worden war. Man konnte über Thrall sagen, was man wollte, aber die Erziehung, die ihm, wie man sich erzählte, die Menschen während seiner Gefangenschaft hatten angedeihen lassen, war auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen. Das Prinzip hatte es im alten Königreich Lordaeron gegeben, war dort vorzüglich umgesetzt worden und hatte Pilger, Reisende und Handelskarawanen gleichermaßen davor bewahrt, unter dem offenen Himmelszelt nächtigen zu müssen. Und auch hier konnten sich die riesigen, gemächlich einher stampfenden Kodobestien mit ihren meist orkischen Führern jeden Abend auf einen Trog frischen Wassers, Früchte und ein Dach über dem Kopf freuen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula und Olgak betraten oft diese von Palisaden umgebenen Ansammlungen von Häusern und Bretterbuden, um Proviant für sich und meine Nachtelfe zu besorgen. Entgegen ihres Willens hatte ich durchgesetzt, dass wir nicht in den Gasthäusern nächtigen würden; einerseits hatte ich keine Lust, Geld auszugeben, und andererseits konnte Ulgrak ja Nachricht von unserer Flucht per Falken oder sogar per Fluglöwen verbreitet haben lassen. Ich verspürte keinen Drang, die Probe aufs Exempel zu machen, ob wir wirklich etwas zu befürchten hatten oder nicht. Sulzula hielt dafür die Ohren offen, neben ihren Augen das einzige an ihrem Gesicht, das nicht von einem Schleier verdeckt wurde, wenn sie wieder einmal – natürlich mit meinem Geld – einkaufen ging. Hören tat sie nichts, aber das mochte alles und nichts heißen. Wenn überhaupt, verstärkte es nur meine Unruhe.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und dennoch schien es keinen Grund dafür zu geben. Wir wurden nicht behelligt, den wenigen Patrouillen, die ohnehin die Straßen entlang marschierten, konnten wir problemlos ausweichen, weil man sie schon Meilen entfernt auf ihren Reitwölfen sah. Und sie machten nicht den Eindruck, als würden sie besonders aufpassen, wer sich auf den Straßen bewegen mochte; sie sahen genauso gelangweilt aus, wie es Wachen überall auf der Welt taten, wenn sie Tag für Tag den selben Trott hinter sich brachten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula merkte das an, als wir zur Mittagszeit wieder einmal eine Pause einlegten. »Wir werden nicht verfolgt, _mon_. Wenn Ulgrak unsere Haut wollte, wären wir schon längst hinüber, von Reitwölfen zerfleischt und von Orks zerstückelt. Ich weiß nicht, warum«, fügte sie mit einem Schulterzucken und einem Blitzen in den Augen hinzu, »aber er scheint sich nicht um dich zu kümmern.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Scheint«, erwiderte ich ruhig. »Genau das ist es, was mir Sorgen bereitet. Er _scheint_ sich nicht um uns zu kümmern, aber ich kann mir schwerlich vorstellen, dass er mich einfach so laufen lässt. Er hat irgendeinen Plan. Irgendetwas Gerissenes, das ich noch nicht durchblickt habe, aber er hat einen Plan.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Oder auch nicht«, antwortete Sulzula grinsend. »Immerhin ist er trotz allem nur ein Ork, _mon_. Denken ist nicht eben ihre Stärke, wie man schon bei Olgak sieht.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Angesprochene hielt mitten im Essen inne – er futterte gerade ein Loch in eine Melone, ohne sich um die Schale zu kümmern – und schaute uns aus dümmlichen Augen an.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Iss weiter«, seufzte ich leise und schüttelte sanft den Kopf. »Vielleicht hast du ja Recht, Sulzula. Vielleicht. Aber vielleicht auch nicht. Wir werden weiterhin draußen nächtigen, falls du darauf hinaus wolltest, und keine Widerworte.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihre Miene zeigte deutlich, dass sie durchaus darauf hinaus wollte und mit meiner Entscheidung nicht zufrieden war. »Aber -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der gellende, wenn auch leise Schrei ließ sie zusammenzucken. Noch ehe sie sich aufgerappelt hatte, stand ich schon und schaute mich aufmerksam um. Auch An’duna, die neben mir gesessen war und uns interessiert, aber verständnislos zugehört hatte, ließ ihren Blick über unsere Umgebung schweifen: eine der kleinen Oasen, ein Wasserloch, an dem das wenige Grün Durotars wuchs und an dem sich einige Tiere trafen, wenn es nicht von nervigen Gestalten wie uns besetzt war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Zwischen den Bäumen hindurch erkannte ich nicht viel, aber die Staubwolke, die nicht sonderlich weit entfernt aufgestoben war und näher kam, konnte ich problemlos sehen. An’dunas Elfenaugen sahen sogar noch besser: »Ork«, murmelte sie in ihrer Sprache. »Ein Ork, gejagt von Pferdemenschen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Kentauren.« Ich fluchte leise, und Gregor stimmte fröhlich mit ein, glücklich darüber, auch wieder einmal Licht-lästerlich zu Wort zu kommen. »Was soll’s«, meinte er dann durch meinen Mund. »Brechen wir das Lager ab und verschwinden. Sie kommen scheinbar in diese Richtung, also sollten wir uns beeilen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Es gefiel mir nicht sonderlich, aber ich gab Gregor mit einem Nicken Recht. »Packt alles zusammen. Wir ziehen weiter.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Moment, _mon._« Sulzula trat mir mitten in den Weg, gerade, als ich auf meinen Raptor zugehen wollte. »Du willst einen Fliehenden von Kentauren niedermachen lassen?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich blinzelte ein paar Mal – zumindest versuchte ich es, bis mir einfiel, dass ich meine Augen ja nicht mehr schließen konnte – und hob dann eine Augenbraue. »Ich kenne den Ork nicht. Und eine Kentauren-Meute ist hinter ihm her. Ich habe keine Lust, mich mit irgendwelchen wütenden Barbaren auf vier Beinen anzulegen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula starrte meinen Rücken an, als ich um sie herum ging und mich an den Satteltaschen meines Reittiers zu schaffen machte. Kaum, dass mein weniges Hab und Gut verstaut war, drehte ich mich um und schaute dann überrascht An’duna an, die sich neben die Trollin gestellt hatte. »Wir lassen in Stich?«, fragte die Nachtelfe in ihrer gebrochenen Gemeinsprache.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Natürlich!«, erwiderte ich etwas ungläubig. »Eine Kentauren-Meute ist hinter ihm her, und er führt sie direkt zu uns! Der Kerl ist ohnehin ein Totgeweihter, also werde ich keine Energie darauf verschwenden, mich in dummen Rettungsmanövern zu betätigen. Macht euch endlich fertig!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula schaute An’duna an, und die Nachtelfe blickte zurück. Dann wanden sie sich wieder mir zu, und beide schüttelten den Kopf.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was…« Meine Finger öffneten und schlossen sich wie von alleine. Flafhuun, der bisher nicht von meiner Seite gewichen war, betrachtete mich mit einem Blick, in dem alle Anzeichen von Nervosität lagen. Vermutlich spürte er schon das Beben der nahenden Horde, und ohnehin hörten wir immer wieder die gellenden Schreie des Orks, nun auch vermengt mit dem kriegerischen und sich aufpeitschenden Gejohle der Verfolger.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Einem Ork-Krieger muss man beistehen«, brummte Sulzula. Sie hatte den Kopf leicht gesenkt, die Schultern etwas gehoben, ihre Hand lag auf dem Knauf des Schwerts, das sie für einen Wucherpreis in einer der Siedlungen erstanden hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Bitte? Solche Worte aus deinem Munde?« Gregor lachte gehässig auf; ich war zu perplex, um etwas zu sagen. »Die Trollin, die ihren Geliebten verkauft hat, um ihre eigene Haut zu retten! Sag bloß, dich plagen Gewissensbisse?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mein Bruder lachte noch lauter, verstummte aber dann ziemlich schnell, als wir die Miene der Kriegerin sahen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie Kind«, murmelte An’duna leise. »Kleines, armes Kind.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Oh, bei allen dunklen Mächten, beim Licht, beim Barte Arthas… nein!«, brüllte Gregor plötzlich auf, und ich spürte, wie er in mir zu wüten begann. »Nein, das kannst du nicht ernsthaft denken, du vertrottelter Haufen Knochen! Wir können nicht –«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wir müssen«, unterbrach ihn Sulzula hart und zog dabei mit einem zischenden Klang, Stahl auf Stahl, ihr Schwert. Mit der Waffe deutete sie auf die Raptoren, die am Wasserloch hockten und sich von unserem Trubel nicht wirklich stören ließen, sondern in aller Ruhe vom klaren Nass tranken. »Die Tiere sind erschöpft. Wir jagen schon seit Tagen über das Land. Die Kentauren werden uns ohne Probleme einholen und niedermetzeln.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor knirschte gut hörbar mit den Zähnen, doch als wir selbst die Tiere in Augenschein nahmen, stellte auch er fest, dass die Trollin Recht hatte. Die Biester soffen nicht nur, sie taten fast, als hätten sie seit Wochen ohne Wasser auskommen müssen. Der Einzige, der keinen Durst verspürte, war mein eigener Raptor: er sah aus, als sei er gerade frisch aus seinem Ei geschlüpft.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wer in Kontrolle?«, fragte An’duna und schaute mir dabei direkt in die Augen. »Dareth Twosouls? Oder _darethdorei_?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine Finger öffneten sich wieder, schlossen sich dann zu einer Faust, so fest, dass die Knochen knirschten und knackten. Gregor stöhnte wehleidig auf, und ich konnte es ihm nicht verdenken. Aber in mir stiegen schon wieder Bilder auf, die ich nicht sehen mochte. Und ein Kind – ein orkisches Mädchen – brauchte Hilfe.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Verdammt«, brummte ich finster, tätschelte kurz meinem Raptor die Schnauze und zog die Hand zurück, bevor er zubeißen konnte. »Verdammt«, wiederholte ich und schaute meine beiden Mitstreiterinnen dabei böse an.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Versteckt euch in den Bäumen«, knurrte ich voll unterdrückter Wut, auf die beiden Weibsbilder, auf Olgak, der nur dümmlich dastand, noch immer mit der halb gegessenen Melone in der Hand. Und vor allem auf mich selbst. »Und macht euch bereit, ein paar Barbarenköpfe einzuschlagen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An’duna nickte nur und machte sich umgehend daran, meinem Befehl Folge zu leisten. Auch Olgak begann, einen Baum zu erklimmen, kaum dass er sich vergewissert hatte, dass alle Raptoren festgebunden waren und nicht beim ersten Anzeichen von Schwierigkeiten das Weite suchen würden. Sulzula hingegen erwies sich, wie zu erwarten, als störrischer. »Was hast du vor, du altes Gerippe?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich reite ihnen entgegen«, knirschte ich und schwang mich dabei in den Sattel. Flafhuun brummte etwas verstimmt neben mir, kratzte sich kurz am Hals und ließ dann die Zunge heraushängen. Seine Augen verrieten, dass er genau wusste, was ihn und mich gleich erwarten würde.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Alleine?«, fragte Sulzula mit einer Mischung aus Erstaunen und dem Tonfall, den man bei Leuten anschlägt, die man für komplett verrückt hält. »Sie werden dich massakrieren -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Das werden sie dich auch, wenn du nicht gleich wie ein verdammter Affe in einen der Bäume kletterst!«, schnauzte ich sie wütend an. »Deine Arme sind lang genug, genau wie bei den haarigen Biestern, also beweg deinen fetten Hintern! Wir haben keine Zeit für Streitereien!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie starrte mich noch einen Moment an. Dann, als sie ihren Mund öffnen wollte, um irgendetwas zu sagen, ächzte ich bloß, stieß meinem Raptoren die Fersen in die Flanken und schoss augenblicklich davon.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und was haben wir jetzt vor?«, fragte Gregor mit leiser Stimme.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ein Schutzschild auf das Mädchen wirken«, brummte ich zurück. »Dann noch ein zweites auf uns, wenn wir die Zeit dazu finden. Unter die Bäume kommen, dort können sie nicht so schnell agieren, und ihre Pfeile werden hoffentlich vom Holz abgefangen. Und dann sollen Sulzula und An’duna den Tod hinunterregnen lassen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor brummte genauso wie ich. »Kein schlechter Plan«, stimmte er schließlich zu. »Natürlich absolut verrückt und wir werden nicht einmal bis zum zweiten Schritt kommen, aber trotz allem kein schlechter Plan.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Ebene raste unter uns dahin. Die Bäume lagen bereits Hundert Schritt hinter uns, als wir das Opfer und seine Verfolger vernünftig sehen konnten. Sie mochten noch ein, zwei Meilen entfernt sein, doch die ersten Kentauren hatten auch uns bereits entdeckt: Ihr Gejohle und Geschrei veränderte sich, wurde von überraschten Rufen durchdrungen, und einige verlangsamten tatsächlich ihren Schritt, verwundert über das, was da auf sie zu gehetzt kam. Die Pferdemenschen hatte ich zwar noch nie wirklich zu Gesicht bekommen, aber die Erzählungen von ihnen standen der Wirklichkeit in nichts nach: Vollbärtige, zerzauste Gestalten mit den Oberkörpern von Männern und den Unterleibern von Pferden. Die meisten von ihnen hatten Speere hoch über ihren Köpfen erhoben, manche trugen Bögen oder Schwerter. Lederrüstungen knirschten genauso wie der Sand unter ihren Hufen, und die Köpfe waren von seltsam anmutenden, spitz zulaufenden Pelzkappen bedeckt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und ihnen voran hetzte mehr schlecht als recht eine kleine, grünliche Gestalt, deren schwarzer Zopf im Wind flatterte. Ihrem Reittier, ein ebenso wie sie eher kleingeratener, braun-grauer Reitwolf, hing die Zunge bereits aus dem Mund, Geifer und Speichel tropfte von seinen Zähnen herunter. Er machte den Eindruck, als wäre er am Rande seiner Kräfte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Etwa eine halbe Meile von der Oase entfernt zog ich meine Zügel scharf an und ließ den Raptor abbremsen. Erst jetzt erkannte ich, dass die Kentauren-Horde eher ein Kentauren-Grüppchen war: fünf Krieger, die einen Staub aufwirbelte, als wären es zwanzig oder dreißig. Gregor nickte zufrieden – die Erfolgsaussichten unseres Plans waren gerade gehörig in die Höhe geschossen, auch wenn sie noch immer schlecht aussahen. Die Kentauren wurden außerdem zusehends langsamer, unsicher, was sie mit dem seltsamen, auf einem Raptor sitzenden Untoten anfangen sollten, der mitten in ihrem Weg stand, als könne ihm keine Macht der Welt etwas anhaben.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Auch das Orkmädchen brachte ihren keuchenden und schnaufenden Wolf dazu, langsamer zu gehen und schließlich stehen zu bleiben. Etwa zweihundert Schritte trennten mich von den Kentauren; in unserer Mitte stand, etwas verloren, die Grünhaut, ohne Sattel auf dem Wolf reitend und sich in seine Mähne klammernd.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Komm her«, rief ihr Gregor mit gewisser Schärfe in der Stimme zu. Das Mädchen, vielleicht vierzehn oder fünfzehn Sommer alt, starrte uns aus rötlich schimmernden Augen an; erst jetzt erkannte ich, dass mehrere Schnitte und Blutergüsse ihr Gesicht bedeckten und es an manchen Stellen geschwollen war. Ihre Kleidung war dreckig und zerrissen, nicht wegen eines Sturzes, sondern weil Peitschen darüber geschnellt waren. Kalte Wut stieg in mir auf, welche Gregor passend zu Ausdruck brachte: »Komm her«, brüllte er lauthals, »oder die paar Schläge, die dir diese vierbeinigen Arschlöcher verpasst haben, werden dir wie ein paar warme Regentropfen vorkommen!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Kentauren ihrerseits brüllten nicht weniger als mein Bruder. Sie schauten sich an, zeigten auf mich, lachten aus vollem Halse. Einer von ihnen, der größte und vermutlich der Anführer der kleinen Jagdgruppe, trat nach vorne und grölte ein paar Worte, von denen ich kein einziges verstand. Er unterstrich es mit einer abschließenden, ruckartigen Handbewegung.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Bedeutung war glasklar. Verschwinde, Untoter, oder stirb. Endgültig, in deinem Fall.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Mädchen jedenfalls schien sich noch nicht entschieden zu haben, ob sie lieber in die Hände ihrer Verfolger oder in die eines Fremden, und noch dazu eines Untoten, gehen wollte. Meine Nerven, ohnehin schon gespannt wie eine Bogensehne, waren dem Reißen nahe, als ich plötzlich eine Idee hatte, die so abwegig war, dass sie glatt funktionieren musste. Ich beugte mich also ein wenig zur Seite und meinte zu Flafhuun: »Du bist ein Hund, nicht wahr? Sag diesem riesigen Mistvieh dort, dass es seinen Schwanz einklemmen und herkommen soll, sonst mache ich erst die Kentauren fertig und verfüttere danach seinen Leichnam an meinen Raptor.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Teufelsjäger schaute mich für einen Moment mit einem recht biestigen Blick an und fletschte die Zähne, aber dann wandte er sich wieder dem Wolf zu.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Kläffen, das aus seiner Kehle drang, war kein Kläffen; es war ein Geräusch direkt aus den tiefsten Höllen. Ein Knurren und Knirschen, als würden Knochen zwischen scharfen Zähnen zermalmt, vereint mit einem Grollen wie aus der Kehle eines Bären, riesig, unsagbar gefährlich und keine Widerrede duldend. Es wollte rein gar nicht zu dem durchaus hässlichen, aber dennoch kleinen Dämon passen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein Winseln kam zur Antwort, und ohne zu zögern – sehr zu der lautstarken und ängstlichen Verwunderung seiner Reiterin – setzte sich der Wolf hastig in Bewegung.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das war das Zeichen für die Kentauren. Ihr Anführer brüllte einen Befehl, der aus vier Kehlen wiederholt wurde, und die vierbeinigen Krieger stürzten auf uns zu.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mein Mund bewegte sich, altbekannte Wörter drangen aus ihm hervor. Ein ausgestreckter Zeigefinger auf die kleine Orkdame ließ ein helles Licht aus ihm fahren, durch die Luft zischen und auf sie treffen. Sie schrie kurz und überrascht auf, und ihr Schrei wurde lauter, als ein Pfeil angeschwirrt kam, sie mitten im Kopf traf und wirkungslos an einem grell-gelb leuchtenden Schild abprallte, der sie komplett umgab.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich biss derweil die Zähne zusammen, unterdrückte die Krämpfe und Schmerzen, die sich gerade in meinen Eingeweiden breitmachten, riss meinen Raptor herum und stürzte dem Mädchen hinterher. »In die Bäume«, schrie Gregor, darum versucht, keinen Schmerz in die Stimme zu legen, aber es gelang ihm nur teilweise. Die Worte kamen abgehackt heraus, und sie bewirkten nicht, was sie sollten: Das Mädchen riss an der Mähne, was das Zeug hielt, eindeutig nicht darauf aus, in die Oase hinein zu preschen. Doch das Glück der Dummen war ihr hold, denn ihr Reittier, dem, wie ich jetzt sah, schon zwei Pfeile im Hinterleib steckten, schnaufte, heulte und rannte wie der Wind Flafhuun hinterher, welcher in weiten Sprüngen vor uns her hetzte und bereits nur noch wenige Schritte vom Wald entfernt war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Rumpeln der verdammten Kentauren dröhnte in meinen Ohren, zusammen mit ihrem siegessicheren Grölen und Jubelrufen. Es brandete noch einmal besonders auf, als ich einen scharfen Ruck spürte und nach vorne geschmissen wurde, mich aber verbissen an den Hals meines Raptors klammerte und dieser gereizt fauchte. Dann traten wir unter die Palmen ein.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Kentauren hielt das natürlich nicht von ihrer Verfolgung ab. Ich riskierte einen Blick über meine Schulter; immerhin hatten die beiden Bogenschützen unter unseren Verfolgern sich ihre Bögen bereits über die Schultern geworfen und stattdessen dicke Knüppel in die Hand genommen. Sie waren, ebenso wie wir, etwas langsamer geworden. Sie wollten genauso wenig gegen eine Palme prallen wie ich oder der Wolf, der gleich vor mir schnaufte und heulte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gerade hob der Kentauren-Anführer seinen feder- und büschelgeschmückten Speer. Ich glaubte sogar, den Skalp eines Orks oder Trolls daran zu erkennen, aber ich konnte mir nicht komplett sicher sein.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   In eben dem Moment, als der Kentaure etwas brüllen wollte, krachte ihm eine Melone, die ein großes Loch aufwies, mitten ins Gesicht und riss ihn so wuchtig um, dass er zu Boden ging und dort laustark zu schnarchen anfing. Die anderen Kentauren, bis eben noch siegessicher und blutrünstig, starrten jetzt den fast reglosen Leib ihres stärksten Kämpfers an, dem sich nur noch die Brust hob und senkte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann schrie einer von ihnen panisch auf, allerdings nicht lange. An’duna war auf seinem Rücken gelandet, ihr Dolch rutschte ihm über den Hals und hinterliss eine klaffende Wunde, die seinen Ruf erstickte und zu einem blutigen Blubbern verkommen ließ. Einer seiner Kumpane kam nicht einmal dazu, denn sein Schädel wurde gespalten, als Sulzula von einem anderen Baum herunter sprang und ihm ihre Klinge wuchtig bis ins Brustbein hinein trieb. Sie zog es heraus, als das Wesen kraftlos in sich zusammen sackte und dann, auf dem Boden liegend, krampfhaft mit den Hufen schabte und zuckte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die beiden verbliebenen Kentauren, die Bogenschützen, welche sich ein wenig zurückgehalten hatten, zögerten nicht lange. Sie machten ohne einen Laut auf dem Absatz kehrt und stürmten davon, hinaus auf die freie und verdorrte Ebene, als wäre ein Lichdrache hinter ihnen her. Der Staub, den sie aufwirbelten, stand dem ihrer vorhergehenden Jagd in Nichts nach.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An’duna betrachtete mit einer gewissen Genugtuung ihre Arbeit, verzog jedoch das Gesicht, als sie das brutal niedergemetzelte Opfer von Sulzula betrachtete. Die Trollin ihrerseits grinste mich breit an, und hinter einem Baum trat Olgak hervor, der sich die Finger abschleckte, an denen noch Reste der Melone hingen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wir alle wandten uns der kleinen Ork-Dame zu, die uns aus erschrockenen, ehrfürchtigen und verängstigten Augen anschaute.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Willkommen«, brummte ich ihr missmutig zu, während ich meine Schultern entspannte und straffte und dabei merkte, wie sich der Pfeil in meinem Rücken mitbewegte, von einem dumpf pochenden Schmerz begleitet. »Willkommen bei uns Mördern und Meuchlern. Fühl dich ganz wie Zuhause.«[/SIZE]


----------



## Maytharien (19. August 2015)

Super Story, hab jetzt alles innerhalb von 3 Tagen gelesen, du hast echt viel Fantasie!
Stellenweise war es zwar noch etwas durcheinander und verwirrend (gerade bei den Dialogen, auch durch die Zeichensetzung) aber ich hoffe auf jeden Fall dass du immer schön weiter machst! Ich bin so gespannt wie es ausgeht!


----------



## Al Fifino (13. November 2015)

Hallo Maytharien,

 

Zeichensetzung, die verwirrt? Das sollte natürlich nicht der Fall sein. Wenn Du Lust drauf hast, such mir doch mal ein paar beispielhafte Stellen raus und schick sie mir per PM, dann kümmere ich mich drum. 

________________________________

 

*[SIZE=12pt]Kapitel 38 – Eine Sorge mehr[/SIZE]*

 

[SIZE=12pt]   »Das kannst du ihr nicht wirklich antun wollen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula betrachtete mich mit einer Mischung aus Abscheu und Unverständnis. Ich hielt ihrem Blick eisern stand, während ich vor mich hin kaute und dann mit dem blutigen Batzen Fleisch in meiner Hand auf das kleine Orkmädchen deutete. »Was soll ich mit einem Mädchen anfangen, hm? Soll ich sie mit zu den Nachtelfen schleppen, damit sie dort krepiert? Ich habe schon genug am Hals, ohne auch noch auf eine Rotznase und ihren ausgedörrten und halb toten Wolf aufpassen zu müssen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und deshalb willst du sie in ein Waisenheim stecken?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dort kann sie in keiner schlechteren Gesellschaft sein als in der unseren«, erwiderte ich mit einem Schulterzucken und biss ein weiteres Stück ab. Zentaurenfleisch schmeckte besser, als ich erwartet hatte, vor allem roh. Das leise und entsetzte Murren und Stöhnen, das aus dem geknebelten Mund des gefesselten Anführers ein paar Schritte von mir entfernt drang, störte mich dabei nicht im Geringsten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Auch Sulzula wurde zunehmend bleicher, je länger sie mich betrachtete, aber sie blieb dennoch mit verschränkten Armen vor mir stehen. »Es gibt kein Waisenhaus in der nächsten Ortschaft.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dann wird man sie schon notfalls bis nach Orgrimmar zurück bringen. Oder sie findet dort einen Platz in der Gemeinschaft. Es schert mich nicht, was aus ihr wird, solange ich mich nicht um sie kümmern muss.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Trollin knirschte kurz mit den Zähnen, dann nickte sie schließlich widerwillig. »Das ist dein Bruder, der mit mir spricht, nicht wahr?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nein«, erwiderte ich kalt. »Und wenn du dich nicht langsam beeilst, ist auch das letzte Tageslicht verschwunden und du kannst durch die Nacht reiten, um das Balg bei den Orks abzuliefern.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wir schwiegen für eine Weile, sie beleidigt und voller Starrsinn, ich mit vollkommener Gleichgültigkeit.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich werde sie nicht abliefern. Das wirst _du_ tun.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich hielt mitten im Biss inne. Sulzula fügte dem nichts hinzu, und es war klar, dass sie keine andere Entscheidung gutheißen würde. Dann stopfte ich einfach den Rest des Fleischs in mich hinein, kaute gründlich und genoss den Geschmack von frischem Blut, von Wild und der seltsamen Kombination von Mensch und Tier. Wenn ich jemals nach Undercity zurückkehren sollte, würde ich womöglich eine kleine Taverne öffnen und Zentauren-Eintopf anbieten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Schließlich stand ich auf, wischte mir meine blutbefleckte Hand an meiner Robe ab und marschierte ohne ein weiteres Wort direkt an der Trollin vorbei auf die Nachtelfe und den großen und den kleinen Ork zu. Das Mädchen hatte sich nach etlichen Minuten guten Zuredens beruhigt und zu Olgak gesetzt, welcher seine zerquetschte Melone zurückerobert und die Reste daraus auf beide aufgeteilt hatte. Auch An’duna hatte sich, so gut sie eben konnte, mit der kleinen Grünhaut unterhalten, sie sanft angelächelt und sogar in den Arm genommen. »Kinder«, brummte Gregor voller Abscheu unter unserem Atem hervor und schüttelte sich dabei, als ob er dadurch das ekelerregende Gefühl loswerden könnte. Jetzt schauten mich alle dreie an, als ich zu ihnen trat.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du«, grunzte ich und nickte dabei zu dem Mädchen. »Wir gehen. Steig auf deinen Wolf.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie warf einen letzten Blick auf ihren großen Artgenossen, der nur mit einem breiten Lächeln nickte, und auf An’duna, welche sie jetzt zögerlich aus ihrer Umarmung entließ. Erst dann folgte sie mir in gehörigem Abstand zu den Reittieren. Ihr Graupelz war ein ganzes Stück von den Raptoren entfernt angeleint worden, was unter anderem damit zusammen hing, dass die Raptoren Blut gerochen und Appetit bekommen hatten. Meiner hatte sich bereits an einer der Leichen gütlich getan. Der Anblick war kein schöner, selbst Gregor gab das ohne Umschweife zu.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Warte hier«, brummte ich dem Mädchen missmutig zu, als sie bei ihrem Wolf angekommen war. Ich selbst nahm den Raptor an die Zügel und führte ihn zu dem Kentauren hinüber, der mich jetzt bei weitem weniger kriegerisch, sondern vielmehr mit der Erkenntnis ansah, dass er nicht mehr lebend aus dieser Sache hinauskommen würde. Seine Beine und Arme waren gefesselt, und er lag ziemlich regungslos auf der Seite, sah man von einigen letzten verzweifelten Versuchen ab, sich irgendwie zu befreien.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich kniete mich neben ihm hin und bedachte ihn mit einem Haifischgrinsen, genau jenes, das Gregor so gerne zur Schau stellte. »Du kannst von Glück reden, dass wir in Eile sind, Pferdearsch. Das macht deinen Tod umso erträglicher.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor zog den magischen Dolch, drehte ihn noch ein paar Mal, so dass das scharfe Metall das Sonnenlicht einfing und glitzernd zurück warf. Dann, ohne viel Federlesen, packte er den Schopf des nun stillen und mit geschlossenen Augen wartenden Kriegers, riss den Kopf nach hinten und ließ die Klinge über seine Kehle fahren.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gleichzeitig konzentrierte ich mich auf den Zauber, den wir zu wirken hatten. Dunkelgraues Licht strömte aus meiner Hand, legte sich lechzend und suchend über den Körper des Sterbenden und entriss ihm das Letzte, das er zu bieten hatte. Als die verkrampften Bewegungen aufhörten und der Leichnam erschlaffte, hatte ich einen großen, eckigen Seelenstein in meiner Hand.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Das wäre also das.« Mit ernster Miene stand ich auf, steckte das Schmuckstück in meine Geldkatze, packte erneut die Zügel des Raptors und marschierte wieder zurück zum Mädchen, welches meine Tat mit großen Augen und einer Mischung aus Genugtuung und Ekel verfolgt hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wir kletterten in die Sättel, als Sulzula zu uns heran trat. Ihr Blick war noch immer missbilligend – jetzt mehr denn je – und auch An’duna, die sich zu ihr gesellt hatte, schien nicht sonderlich erfreut über meine Entscheidung zu sein. Flafhuun dagegen saß direkt neben dem Raptor, hechelte ein wenig vor sich hin und betrachtete alles mit der Gelassenheit eines Höllenhundes, der gerade ebenso wie alle anderen eine ordentliche Mahlzeit hinter sich hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wo ist die nächste Siedlung?«, fragte ich die Trollin.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie streckte eine Hand in Richtung Osten aus. »Du musst einfach der Straße folgen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Gut. Gehen wir«, fügte ich an das Mädchen gewandt zu und drückte sanft die Absätze meiner Stiefel in die Flanken des Raptors, welcher sich gehorsam und leise rülpsend in Bewegung setzte. Der Wolf, durch meine Heilkraft schon wieder sichtlich stärker und auch eindeutig glücklicher, trottete hinter uns her, und gleich darauf befanden wir uns mitten in der Steppe unter der sengenden Sonne, während die Oase hinter uns kleiner und kleiner wurde.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Willst du sie wirklich abliefern?«, fragte mich Gregor nach einer Weile, in der wir dahingetrottet waren. »Wir sind weit genug entfernt. Schneide ihr einfach die Kehle durch und fertig.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und dann?«, erwiderte ich mit rollenden Augen. »Sollen wir sofort wieder zurück zur Oase, wenn noch nicht einmal eine Stunde vergangen ist? Dafür, dass du normalerweise recht schlau wirkst, bist du manchmal verdammt dumm.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Hast du etwa mehr Lust, die kleine Grünhaut quer durchs Land zu schaffen und in eine verdammte Ansiedlung von Orks zu bringen, wo man uns erkennen könnte?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du kennst die Antwort. Mir gefällt das ebensowenig wie dir, also bringen wir es einfach so schnell wie möglich hinter uns und -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein Hüsteln ließ mich verstummen und mich halb umdrehen. Das leise Schmatzen in meinem Rücken blieb mir dabei nicht verborgen; die Pfeilwunde würde noch lange brauchen, um von alleine zu heilen, aber ich hatte nicht vor, mein wertvolles Mana für eine solche Kleinigkeit auszugeben.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Mädchen hatte ihren widerwillig agierenden Wolf näher an den Raptor herangebracht und schaute mich jetzt aus trotzig-ängstlichen Augen an. Sie war einmal hübsch gewesen, für orkische Verhältnisse; die Blutergüsse und Schnitte hatten dafür gesorgt, dass sie es nicht mehr war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wohin gehen wir?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich seufzte leise. Die Stimme eines kleinen Kindes, egal aus welcher Rasse es stammte, ließ mich innerlich zusammenzucken und alte Erinnerungen hochbrodeln, an die ich nicht denken wollte. Aber wie es immer mit Erinnerungen ist, scheren sie sich selbst einen Dreck um das, was man wollte und was nicht. Sie drängten sich auf wie eine Hafenhure, die ihr letztes Geld in berauschende Kräuter gesteckt und diese bereits geraucht hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wir gehen in ein Dorf, und dort wirst du bleiben«, erwiderte ich also und wischte dabei so gut wie möglich die Bilder von brennenden Scheiterhaufen von meinem geistigen Auge fort. »Wenn du Glück hast, nimmt dich dort einer auf. Wenn nicht, kommst du in ein Waisenhaus.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich will zurück zu meinen Eltern.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich atmete einmal tief ein und aus, zu Teilen genervt und zu Teilen von einem kleinen Schub Mitleid erregt. Aber Gregor, der nur das eine und nicht das andere kannte, lachte kurz und grausam auf. »Deine Eltern sind tot, Kleine, und du weißt das genauso gut wie ich. Ein Raubüberfall auf eine winzige Farm, wenn ich schätzen müsste. Dich haben sie als Spielzeug mitgenommen, und…«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Tränen brachten auch meinen unsensiblen Bruder zum Schweigen. Sie heulte nicht, ihre Miene verzerrte sich in dem Versuch, hart und unnachgiebig zu bleiben und die Tränen zurück zu halten. Und mein Herz schlug ein einziges Mal, so laut und hart, dass meine gebrochenen und nur von Magie zusammengehaltenen Rippen sich neu formieren mussten, um Platz zu machen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich zog an den Zügeln, und gehorsam blieb mein Raptor stehen. »Komm her«, meinte ich in einem Tonfall, den ich für sanft hielt, auch wenn ich noch nicht herausgefunden hatte, wie man sanft grunzen sollte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Zögerlich und leise winselnd trat der Wolf direkt neben uns heran. Ich beugte mich ein wenig zur Seite, packte das Mädchen unter der Schulter, hob sie mühelos zu mir hinauf und setzte sie vor mich auf den dicken Hals meines Reittiers. Dieses fauchte zwar kurz, verstummte aber auf das tiefe Grollen aus meiner Kehle hin und setzte dann seinen Weg fort.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du brauchst nicht weinen«, murmelte ich ihr ins Ohr hinein und legte ihr dabei schützend meinen Arm um den Bauch, um zu verhindern, dass sie von dem Raptor herunter rutschte. »Du lebst, und deine Eltern hätten gewollt, dass du lebst. Trauere um sie, so viel du willst, und dann lebe ihnen zu Ehren, wie ein echter Ork.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie schniefte leise, wischte sich mit den Lumpen, die sie als Kleidung hatte, über das Gesicht, und nickte. »Danke, dass du mich gerettet hast.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich spürte einen kurzen Stich, wenn ich daran zurückdachte, dass ich am liebsten einfach losgeritten wäre. »Keine Ursache«, brachte ich krächzend hervor und drückte sie noch ein wenig mehr an mich.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du stinkst.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein Lächeln breitete sich langsam über meine Lippen aus. »Tut mir leid.«[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Straße zu finden, war nicht schwer. Auch wenn der rote – für mich graue – Wüstensand Durotars die Ränder verwischte und sich auf die ausgetretenen Pfade legte, so führte sie doch zielstrebig und gerade an ihr Ziel. Felsformationen türmten sich an ihren Rändern auf, sie führte durch kleine Schluchten und wurde ab und an von wilden Kodobestien gequert. Aber sie war auch das Einzige, was in der Umgebung an Zivilisation erinnerte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Warum sprichst du mit dir selbst?«, fragte irgendwann das Mädchen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Das ist eine lange Geschichte«, erwiderte ich nur mit einem Schulterzucken. »Weißt du, wann das nächste Dorf kommt?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie nickte. »Nach der nächsten langen Schlucht. Es ist gleich dahinter.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Gut.« Ich zupfte ein wenig an meiner Robe, die sich immer wieder an meine Pfeilwunde klebte und die inzwischen einen breiten, dunklen Fleck haben musste.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Warum war die Nachtelfe frei?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Weil sie meine Begleiterin ist. Eine Freundin, wenn du so willst.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie schwieg für eine Weile, dann meinte sie: »Du bist ein seltsamer Untoter.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Das haben schon viele Leute gesagt, und ich bin mir sicher, dass du nicht die letzte bist, die das sagen wird. Ist das die Schlucht da vorne?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie nickte wieder. Das Felsmassiv, das sich in einiger Entfernung auftürmte, stach in der kargen und flachen Landschaft hervor. Nach allem, was ich bisher sehen konnte, führte die Straße mitten durch sie hindurch, und zu beiden Seiten flachte sich der Berg meilenweit ab. Ich stellte mir vor, dass das Dorf dahinter in den Fels hineingebaut war, ähnlich wie es in Orgrimmar der Fall war; ein natürliches Bollwerk, Äonen alt und uneinnehmbar.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Die Nachtelfe war sehr nett«, murmelte die Kleine vor mir und klammerte sich dabei noch mehr an meinen Arm. »Und du bist auch nett.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Danke«, erwiderte ich ein wenig gerührt und lächelte. »Du bist eine der wenigen, die sagen, dass ich nett wäre.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Es dauerte nicht lange, bis wir den Eingang der Schlucht erreichten. Schorfes Gestein hob sich zu beiden Seiten hervor, vermutlich rot wie alles andere in diesem Backofen. Zumindest war der Weg selbst hier in Schatten getaucht und brachte so ein wenig Schutz vor der sengenden Hitze.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein Winseln ertönte neben mir. Der Wolf des Mädchens, der bis eben noch neben uns hergelaufen war, blieb stehen, schnüffelte und winselte dann noch mehr. Schließlich setzte er sich auf den Boden, legte den Kopf auf seine Pfoten und betrachtete mich aus großen, schimmernden Augen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was hat er?«, fragte ich das Mädchen und betrachtete verwundert das zottelige Vieh. »Warum will er nicht weiter?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein Schniefen ertönte zur Antwort. »Es tut mir leid«, wimmerte die kleine Orkin leise.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein ungutes Gefühl beschlich mich. Ohne viel Federlesen hob ich das Mädchen hoch, drehte es vorsichtig um, so dass es mich anschauen musste, und setzte es wieder vor mir ab. »Was ist los?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Er hat gesagt, er wird der Nachtelfe nichts tun!« Tränen quollen schon wieder aus ihren Augen hervor, rannten über die geschwollene Wange und die Schnitte, die sie verunstalteten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Bilder vermengten sich in meinem Gedächtnis. Bilder von verquollenen Augen, von durch Weinen gerötete Wangen, ehe sie in Flammen untergingen und nur noch Schreie aus dem Feuer hervordrangen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Vorsichtig legte ich ihr meine knöcherne Hand auf die Wange und sagte den Heilzauber auf. Ihr blieb nicht verborgen, dass ich mich dabei leicht krümmte und die Zähne zusammen biss, als mein Mana verdampfte und die Kraft des Lichts in sie hinein floss; sie hörte auf zu weinen, als sie mit starrer Miene bemerkte, wie die Schwellung zurück ging und der Schorf von dem Schnitt abblätterte, um glatte, gesunde Haut darunter zum Vorschein treten zu lassen. Auch unter den Lumpen, die sie trug, verschwanden alle Anzeichen der widerlichen Dinge, die ihr widerfahren waren.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich atmete schwer aus, als die Prozedur aufhörte, und lächelte sie gequält an. »Das ist doch schon viel schöner«, murmelte ich leise und unter den innerlichen Beschwerden von Gregor, der mich einmal öfters einen Dummkopf und unverbesserlichen Verbesserer schimpfte. Zusammen mit seinen Schmähungen setzten Kopfschmerzen ein, als hätten Zwerge darin ein Feuerwerk entzündet – kein buntes, sondern ein lautes. Mein Manavorrat war für heute wohl verbraucht. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich stöhnte kurz, rieb mir dann mit dem Handballen über die Stirn, was ich schnell wieder unterließ, weil die Haut nicht eben fest saß und das wenige Fleisch darunter seltsam zu quietschen anfing, und blickte dann mit ernster Miene die kleine Reiterin an. »Wie heißt du?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Lera«, wisperte das Mädchen, ohne sich um die Tränen zu kümmern.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Lera, wer hat dir gesagt, dass er der Nachtelfe nichts tun wird?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Der Ork«, schniefte sie. »Er hat gesagt, er tut ihr nichts, und dass die Trollin dafür sorgt, dass ich sicher heimkomme. Und…«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich nickte ihr ermutigend zu. Sie schluckte schwer; dann, von Schuldgefühlen übermannt, packte sie mich und drückte sich fest an meine von Staub und Dreck bedeckte Tunika. »Er hat gesagt, dass Orks kommen würden und mich mitnehmen würden, und dass sie sich auch um dich kümmern würden! In der Schlucht, und dass ich keine Angst zu haben brauche vor dir, dass mir nichts passieren würde! Nur dass wir sicher durch die Schlucht gehen müssen, sonst können schlimme Dinge passieren…«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mein Herz verstummte vollends. Eine eiskalte Faust hatte sich darum geklammert und hielt es eisern gefangen. Das erste Mal, seitdem ich ein Untoter war, verspürte ich echte Übelkeit in mir aufsteigen; kein Ekel vor dem Essen rohen, noch warmen Fleischs, kein Widerwillen über die Grausamkeit meines Bruders, sondern echte Übelkeit. Und das Verlangen zu würgen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Für einen winzig kleinen Augenblick war ich kurz davor, das Mädchen vom Raptor zu stoßen, ihn herum zu reißen und durch die Steppe zu preschen, bis das Vieh unter mir vor Erschöpfung zusammen brechen würde. Und Hass stieg in mir auf; hell lodernder, feuriger Hass auf Orks, auf Trolle, auf die verfluchten Lebenden, die einem armen Toten nichts zu gönnen schienen, nicht einmal eine so wundersame wie wundervolle Freundschaft wie die mit meiner Nachtelfe. Der Gedanke brannte sich förmlich in mich hinein: die verdammten Lebenden gönnen mir nichts. Mehr noch: sie misstrauen mir, sie hintergehen mich an jeder Straßenecke, sie _hassen_ mich. Grund genug, sie mit derselben Leidenschaft zu hassen![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und in demselben winzig kleinen Augenblick ertönte eine Stimme der Vernunft, die meinem Bruder gehörte. _Hasse sie, so viel du willst, Dareth. Aber es nutzt dir jetzt nichts. Zügele deinen Zorn, grab ihn tief ein und lass ihn raus, wenn die Zeit gekommen ist. Was glaubst du, was passieren wird, wenn sie uns zurückpreschen sehen? Glaubst du wirklich, deine Nachtelfe überlebt das? Und die Orks, die hier auf uns warten, wurden irgendwie von der verdammten Grünhaut verständigt. Sie werden ihm melden, wenn wir nicht aufkreuzen. Also beruhige dich, und lass mich einen Plan schmieden, der uns beiden gefällt. Und dann – dann, mein Bruder, werden wir dem Hass freien Lauf lassen._[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Ganze dauerte keine Sekunde. Ich war mir nicht einmal sicher, ob sich auf meinem Gesicht irgendwelche Regungen abgebildet hatten, aber als ich mich an die kleine Orkin wandte, war es hart wie Stein und mein Herz kalt wie Eis.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Hat er noch etwas anderes gesagt?«, fragte ich sie mit emotionsloser Stimme.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nein«, murmelte sie in den Stoff hinein. »Er hat gesagt, alles wird gut.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich legte sanft meinen Arm um das jetzt winzige Mädchen und drückte sie an mich. »Er hatte Recht, Lera. Du brauchst keine Angst vor mir zu haben. Und alles wird gut. Aber du musst jetzt genau tun, was ich dir sage.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Warum?!«, schrie sie plötzlich, löste sich aus meiner Umarmung und schaute mich aus geröteten Augen an. »Warum wird alles gut?! Ich bin nicht dumm, sie wollen dich umbringen, und ich habe ihnen geholfen, und du wirst mich auch töten, und -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich legte meinen Zeigefinger auf die Lippen, und sie verstummte. Dann lächelte ich; ein gequältes, von Furcht entblößtes Lächeln. »Ich werde dich nicht töten. Du bist doch nur ein kleines, verängstigtes Mädchen, das in etwas hereingezogen wurde, von dem du nichts wusstest. Aber du musst jetzt bei deinem Wolf bleiben und hier auf mich warten. Ich werde mich um die Orks kümmern und -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du darfst sie nicht töten! Es sind Orks! Ihr seid verbündet! Und der andere Ork hat gesagt, du bist böse, aber du hast mich gerettet, du hast nur den verdammten Kentauren getötet,  und du bist so nett, bitte, bitte, töte die Orks nicht!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich starrte sie für einige Augenblicke an, bis ich schließlich nickte. »Wie lange braucht man durch die Schlucht?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nicht mehr lange«, flüsterte sie. »Das Dorf ist in der Schlucht selbst. Aber was, wenn die Orks im Dorf auf dich warten? Ich will nicht, dass du verletzt wirst, du -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Mach dir um mir keine Sorgen, Lera«, antwortete ich und drückte sie wieder beruhigend an mich. »Mach dir um mir keine Sorgen. Du bist doch eine große Orkin, oder nicht? Mach dir keine Sorgen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und während ich das sagte, fraß sich die Sorge in meine Seele; der Hass hämmerte wutentbrannt und wie ein Drache brüllend an den Gitterstäben, die ich für ihn geschmiedet hatte; und sollte das Schlimmste geschehen, so hatte sich Gregor schon einige vorzügliche Ideen ausgedacht, was wir mit Olgak und Sulzula anstellen würden.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Schlucht stieg zu beiden Seiten steil an; Klüfte und Risse durchzogen den Stein, zwischen dem die vielleicht fünf Schritt breite Straße führte. Dem Anschein nach hätte man sie sogar erklimmen können, aber die Gefahr, dabei abzustürzen, begleitete jeden Tritt auf dem wackeligen und von Geröll belagerten Boden. Über mir öffnete sich das steinerne Grab und ließ den Nachthimmel zusammen mit einigen Sternen zu mir hinunter blinzeln.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine Ohren waren gespitzt wie die einer Katze auf der Jagd. Meine Nase würde mir nichts bringen, so zugerichtet wie sie war, und meine Sicht mochte besser sein als die vieler anderer, aber die Orks, die mein ehemaliger Barbier auf mich angesetzt hatte, würden nicht einfach auf der offenen Straße warten. Orks mochten grobschlächtige Krieger sein, aber sie waren nicht dumm.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Lera war vorausgeritten. Sie hatte von mir ihre Instruktionen erhalten, und sie waren so einfach, dass auch ein kleines, verängstigtes Ork-Mädchen sie nicht vermasseln konnte: in das Dorf hinein reiten und den Orks, die auf sie warten würden, berichten, dass der Untote beim Eingang der Schlucht umgedreht und der Straße entlang zurückgegangen sei.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich werde nicht lange brauchen zum Dorf«, hatte Lera gesagt. »Und du holst mich danach auch sicher ab?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Verlass dich drauf«, hatte ich mit einem schmalen Lächeln erwidert, während meine Augen mit Angst und Hass erfüllt waren – unsichtbar für jeden, und das war vermutlich besser so.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Jetzt saß ich in einer der größeren Spalten gleich beim Ausgang der Schlucht. Der Raptor hockte noch ein Stück weiter abseits neben einem Haufen Geröll versteckt und angebunden. Im sandigen Boden waren Runen, Schriftzeichen und ein Beschwörungskreis zu erkennen, die ich mit größter Sorgfalt dort hingemalt hatte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dann setzte ich mich mitten hinein, schloss die Augen, wobei das Lederband hörbar knirschte, und rezitierte mit den Seelensteinen in der Hand die Formel.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Es dauerte nicht lange, bis ich das Ziehen des Portals spüren konnte, das noch halb unsichtbar vor mir aufgesprungen war. Die Seelensteine in meiner Hand zerfielen zu schimmernden Staub, flogen hoch in die Luft und setzten dann in einer Spirale über mich hinweg und in das Portal hinein, aus dessen Chaos sich Jhornva schälte und meine Welt betrat, sich die Finger nach den Resten der Seele leckend und mit einem hinreißenden Lächeln für mich. »Dareth, Dareth, Dareth… was verschafft mir das Vergnügen, dich und meinen Geliebten zu sehen?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ein baldiges Gemetzel«, erwiderte Gregor mit einem breiten Lächeln, während er ihre Hand nahm, sie an uns heran zog und ihr einen innigen Kuss gab, in dem man genauso gut hätte auf ewig verschwinden können. »Ein paar Orks werden demnächst hier vorbei schauen. Und danach haben wir noch einige lustige Spielchen mit einem ganz besonderen Ork und seiner trollischen Kumpanin vor.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und Dareth ist damit einverstanden?«, fragte die Succubus mit gespielter Empörung, wobei sie ihre verfluchten Finger nicht von unserem Gesicht lassen konnte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie haben meine Elfe.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Meine Stimme war angespannt und kalt genug, dass selbst Jhornva aufhörte, jeden Zoll meiner untoten Haut begrabschen zu müssen, und mich stattdessen mit etwas Ähnlichem wie Verständnis anschaute. »Wie lange haben wir noch?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Eine Frage von Minuten, nehme ich an. Bereite dich vor.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Oh, ich bin vorbereitet«, murmelte sie mit einem boshaften Zwinkern, und vor meinen Augen löste sie sich einfach in Nichts auf. Nicht einmal der sandige Boden verriet sie, als sie durch den Nether wandelte und darauf wartete, den Orks einige böse Überraschungen überbringen zu dürfen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Gut«, brummten mein Bruder und ich gemeinsam. Dann legten wir uns auf die Lauer.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Irgendwo tief in mir taten mir die nichtsahnenden Totgeweihten beinahe ein wenig leid.[/SIZE]


----------



## Al Fifino (28. Januar 2016)

Eine kleine Information für meine Leser, die noch immer regelmäßig hier reinschauen und sich fragen, was zur Hölle ich eigentlich treibe:

- Wirtschaftsinformatik-Studium (Klausurphase)

- Terry-Pratchett-Marathon (genaure gesagt, alle Bücher der "Watch")

- ich habe angefangen, ESO zu zocken. (Schwerer Fehler.)

 

Das nächste Kapitel sollte im Laufe dieser Woche, womöglich schon am Wochenende, entstehen. Seid ebenso gespannt wie ich, was für teufliche Dinge Dareth und Gregor aushecken, was aus dem kleinen Ork-Mädchen wird, und ob sich Dareth und An'duna wohl doch noch mal küssen.


----------



## Al Fifino (8. Februar 2016)

*[SIZE=12pt]Kapitel 39 &#8211; Jeder bekommt, was er verdient[/SIZE]*

 

[SIZE=12pt]Die Wölfe vor uns hechelten und schnappten immer wieder nach Luft. Es waren zwei übrig geblieben; einer von ihnen hatte versucht, mich zu beißen, und es augenblicklich bereut. Wenn ein bisher lebendes Wesen innerhalb einer Sekunde zu einem aufgeplatzten Kadaver wird &#8211; durch etwas Hilfe eines Schattenblitzes und einer Faust, die bis zur Schulter im Rachen eines großen Wolfs steckt &#8211; dann hat das Schauspiel eine gewisse Auswirkung, der sich auch halbwegs gezähmte Tiere nicht widersetzen können.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Gleiche gilt auch für denkende Wesen, wobei Gregor noch immer der Meinung war, dass dieser Begriff nicht auf alle Orks anwendbar sei. Jene, denen wir unseren Hinterhalt gelegt hatten, waren es auf jeden Fall nicht. Sie waren laut johlend und mit gehöriger Vorfreude auf einen Kampf angeritten, dann unter lauterem Gejohle und ersten Schreckensschreien aus den Satteln gerissen und schließlich getötet worden. Einer von ihnen hatte sich bereits in der Luft das Genick gebrochen, als sich Jhornvas Peitsche um seinen Hals gelegt hatte. Ein anderer war von mir auf dem Rücken liegend erdolcht worden. Der letzte Verbliebene hatte sich wie ein Berserker wirbelnd und um sich schlagend auf mich geworfen, nur um stets die Luft mit seiner Kriegsaxt zu durchschneiden. Schließlich hatte sich Jhornva erbarmt, war von hinten an ihn herangetreten und hatte ihm den Kopf dermaßen gewaltsam herumgerissen, dass auch er tot zu Boden ging.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Jetzt ritten zwei Leichen auf den Wölfen, mit ihren mächtigen Äxten und etwas Kleidung stabilisiert und auf den Rücken der Biester gebunden. Sie sahen nicht so aus, als würden sie sich noch lange halten, aber es musste reichen, um bei der Oase anzukommen und zumindest für einige Sekunden lang den richtigen Eindruck zu erwecken.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Tatsächlich war ich eher erstaunt darüber, dass die Wölfe diesen Frevel mit sich haben machen lassen. Aber immer, wenn meine Gedanken in diese Richtung gingen, erinnerte ich mich daran, dass Flaafhun seine Arme in eine der Leiche gesteckt, sie hochgehoben und anschließend an den Füßen herumgekaut hatte, direkt vor den ohnehin schon eingeschüchterten Biestern. Man konnte sagen, dass er inzwischen wohl ihr Rudelführer geworden war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Jhornva saß hinter mir, hatte ihre Hände um meinen Bauch geschlungen und sich an mich gedrückt. »Das war das schönste Erlebnis, das ich jemals mit dir verbringen durfte.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich brummte nur zur Antwort. Selbst Gregor war es nicht danach, mit dem Gefecht zu prahlen. Wir wussten beide, was auf dem Spiel stand, vor allem für mich.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Mach dir keine Sorgen um dein Spitzohr. Wir werden sie schon aus den Klauen der bösen Grünhaut befreien.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich nickte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Oase kam rasch näher. Die beiden Wölfe, die gehorsam vor uns her trotteten und immer wieder nervöse Blicke zu mir zurück warfen, verschnellerten auf einen kurzen Pfiff ihren Schritt und wir hasteten geradezu den Bäumen entgegen. Zwischen den dunklen Stämmen konnte ich immer wieder orange-rotes Licht aufflackern sehen, und gleich dem Feuer flackerte meine Hoffnung neu auf. Sie waren noch da.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Kurz bevor wir ankamen, trat jemand aus dem Schatten heraus. Die Gestalt war zu hoch gewachsen und zu schmal, um Olgak sein zu können, und An&#8217;duna würden sie sicherlich nicht rausschicken. Die erste Verräterin war also diejenige, die mich empfangen würde. Gregor rieb sich bereits voller Vorfreude die Hände.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein weiterer Pfiff und ein kurzes Grollen von Flaafhun war mehr als genug, um den Wölfen verständlich zu machen, was sie zu tun hatten, solange sie nicht wie ihr Rudelfreund von innen heraus platzen wollten. Mit mächtigen Sätzen sprangen sie nach vorne, wobei die Orks auf ihren Rücken auf und ab sprangen wie Spielzeugpuppen mit versteiften Gelenken, um schließlich in den Steppenstaub zu fallen und dort liegenzubleiben.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula erkannte zwar die Gefahr, die auf sie zukam, wie man an ihren hektischen Bewegungen erkannte. Sie schaffte es allerdings nicht einmal ansatzweise mehr, in den Schutz der Bäume zu gelangen, bis einer der Wölfen ihr in den Rücken sprang, sie auf den Boden festnagelte und ihr dabei alles an Luft, was ihre Lungen hätte füllen können, aus ihr herauspresste. Nicht einmal ein Fiepen kam aus ihr heraus, als ich neben ihr abstieg und gemütlich zu ihr hinüber schlenderte, von Flaafhun auf der einen und Jhornva auf der anderen Seite begleitet. Im Angesicht eines gafernden Mauls, das sich direkt neben ihrem Gesicht befand und aus dem heißer, stinkender Atem und ein tiefes, bedrohliches Grollen drang, hatte sie beschlossen, so ruhig wie nur möglich liegenzubleiben.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sulzula. Schön, dich zu sehen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Jetzt bewegte sie ihren Kopf doch einen Zoll weit. Ihr Blick sprach Bände.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Vor ihr in die Hocke gehend, fuhr ich fort: »Nun, du weißt natürlich, dass ich nicht hier sein sollte. Eigentlich hätten auch drei Wölfe hier ankommen sollen, mit ziemlich lebendigen Orks auf ihren Rücken, und stattdessen findest du zwei Wölfe und zwei ziemlich tote Orks. Wie du also siehst, scheint der Plan nicht so ganz geklappt zu haben, wie dein Freund es vorhergesehen hat.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich stand auf, nickte Jhornva zu, die daraufhin in den Nether verpuffte und sich auf die Suche nach Olgak machte. »Keine Sorge, ich werde dir jetzt noch nichts tun. Schreie könnten Olgak warnen. Und es wird Schreie geben, das kannst du mir glauben. Ich weiß noch nicht, von wem, aber&#8230; sie werden geradezu _köstlich_ sein.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich lächelte sie an und ergötzte mich dabei an der vor Grauen verzerrten Miene, die mir entgegen starrte. Dann grollte Flaafhun einige weitere Worte zu den Wölfen, welche sich gehorsam auf die Trollin setzten, so dass nur noch ihre Nasenspitze hervorschaute.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Begleitet von dem Teufelsjäger schlug ich mich durch das Dickicht, wich tief hängenden Ästen und Fliegen aus, bis ich in die kleine Lichtung trat, die ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit erst verlassen hatte. Das Feuer brannte noch immer fröhlich vor sich hin; jemand hatte es in meiner Abwesenheit gefüttert. Dieser Jemand stand auch gerade auf und zog eine Nachtelfe mit sich in die Höhe.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna betrachtete mich aus tränenden Augen. Zumindest aus einem tränenden Auge, denn das andere war zugeschwollen. Einige Blutergüsse machten sich gerade auf ihrer Wange breit, und ein unschöner Schnitt hatte eines ihrer Ohren verkürzt. Das Blut war bereits verkrustet, aber deshalb nicht weniger unschön anzusehen. Sie war in einer Decke eingewickelt, ihre Arme darunter allem Anschein nach zusammengebunden. Ein dreckiger Knebel hinderte sie daran zu sprechen, aber es benötigte keine Worte. Ihr Blick aus dem heilen Auge war so gut wie ein halbstündiges Gespräch.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Olgak hatte keinerlei Anzeichen von Verletzungen, aber dafür ein süffisantes Lächeln auf den breiten Lippen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich muss sagen, ich bin beeindruckt, _Grishnak_. Ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass du mit drei Orks auf einmal fertig wirst.« Der dümmliche Ausdruck war genauso verschwunden wie die schleppende und hässlich anzuhörende Aussprache.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich erwiderte nichts und behielt eine Hand auf dem Flaafhuns Kopf, der bereits angefangen hatte, bedrohlich zu knurren.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und einige Verletzungen hast du dir zugezogen, wie ich sehe. Ist das der Biss eines Wolfs dort an deinem Arm? Eine kuriose Verletzung, muss ich sagen. Die Bisse sollten von außen kommen, nicht vom Arm aufwärts.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich kraulte Flaafhun ein wenig hinter den Ohren, was dieser mit einem kurzen Stoppen des Knurrens quittierte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was hast du mit der Trollin angestellt? Sie getötet, wo sie war? Das ist der Weg der Untoten, oder nicht? Jemanden an Ort und Stelle töten und dann an den Knochen nagen wie die Hyänen?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mein stures Schweigen schien ihn ein wenig aus dem Konzept zu bringen. Jedenfalls hüstelte er, bevor er den Dolch der Nachtelfe zog und ihn ihr an die Kehle hielt. »Nun, ich kenne dich ein wenig, _Grishnak_. Ich muss zugeben, du bist ein ungewöhnlicher Untoter. Aber dennoch nur ein Untoter. Ein Verräter, wie man schön an der Gesellschaft sieht, mit der du dich umringt hast. Schick deinen Teufelshund dorthin zurück, wo er herkam, werfe alle Waffen von dir und leg dich flach auf den Boden, und deiner kleinen Nachtelfe«, und er schüttelte sie dabei ein wenig, »wird nichts passieren.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sein Lächeln blieb, aber erst jetzt merkte ich, was für eine ungeheure Macht ich eigentlich über andere Leute hatte. Ich konnte direkt in seine Augen sehen, und was ich dort fand, war einerseits die Sicherheit, alle Trümpfe zu besitzen. Aber andererseits glimmerte immer wieder eine kurze Unsicherheit auf, ausgelöst durch meine so seltsam andere Art, die ich bisher noch nie an den Tag gelegt hatte. Und er konnte seinerseits nicht in meine Augen sehen, weil eine zolldicke Schicht Leder dazwischen war. Und das war besser so, sonst hätte er gesehen, dass ich ihn am liebsten auf der Stelle erwürgen wollte für die Art, wie er mit An&#8217;duna umhersprang. Und dass ich höllische Angst hatte, nicht rechtzeitig meine Finger um seine Kehle legen zu können.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gemächlich ging meine Hand zu dem Dolch an meiner Seite und zog ihn. Für einige Sekunden drehte ich ihn hin und her, so dass er immer wieder das Licht des Feuers auffing und spiegelte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ein ehrvoller Zweikampf«, meinte Gregor mit einer ruhigen, ebenen Stimme. Ich hätte meiner nicht getraut, den Zorn und die Angst in Schach zu halten, aber Gregor hatte eine gewisse Erfahrung mit Begegnungen wie dieser. »Das ist es doch, worauf Orks ganz vernarrt sind, oder nicht? Für die Horde im Kampf sterben, glorreich und die Ahnen huldigend.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich legte meinen Kopf ein wenig zur Seite und lächelte. »Was hast du schon zu befürchten, Olgak? Falls das überhaupt dein richtiger Name ist, natürlich. Ich bin schließlich nur ein blinder und einfältiger Untoter. Mein Mana ist in den letzten Kämpfen verbrannt. Was hätte ich für eine Chance gegen dich?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mein Gegenüber grunzte. »Ich bin dir über, das stimmt. Aber dein Mana -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Schnitt ging nicht sonderlich tief, aber tief genug. Hätte ich noch Mana in mir gehabt, so wäre es jetzt unweigerlich verbrannt, und es hätte mich wahrscheinlich schreiend und fluchend zu Boden geworfen. Stattdessen klebte nur etwas schwarzes Blut an der Klinge, und ein wenig mehr davon vermengte sich mit dem anderen, das beim Kampf mit den Orks bereits ausgetreten war. Es gab mehr als genug davon.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Olgak grunzte erneut, dieses Mal abschätzend. »Du sprichst also die Wahrheit. Und dein Hund?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein kurzer Pfiff, und Flaafhun sprang zwischen den Bäumen hindurch in die Richtung, aus der wir gekommen waren.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Olgak grinste. Es war ein verlogenes, falsches Grinsen, aber gegen jeglichem Anschein hatte es etwas Erwartungsvolles in sich. »Also schön. Ein letzter Kampf für den Untoten _Grishnak_, bevor er dorthin zurückgeht, wo er hingehört: unter die Erde.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna wurde rücksichtslos zur Seite geworfen und blieb mit einem dumpfen Aufprall und einem gedämpften Schmerzensschrei liegen. Olgak kam mit tief gehaltenem Dolch langsam auf mich zu.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich blieb regungslos und lächelnd stehen. »Du hast gerade deine beste Trumpfkarte fortgeschmissen, du trottelige Grünhaut.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Für jemanden ohne Karten auf der Hand redest du große Stücke.« Er ging ein wenig in die Hocke, und ich konnte erahnen, was er vorhatte. Er war massig und breit, ganz im Gegensatz zu mir wandelndem Gerippe. Er musste sich nur auf mich schmeißen und mir den Kopf vom Hals schrauben, wenn er den Kampf gewinnen wollte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Tatsächlich sprang Olgak mit einem mächtigen Kriegsschrei ab. Er kam jedoch niemals an, denn eine Peitsche wickelte sich um seinen Hals und riss ihn mitten in der Luft herum. Der Aufprall musste schmerzhaft gewesen sein, denn nicht das leiseste Stöhnen drang über seine Lippen, was mich vermuten ließ, dass er gerade keine Luft mehr in den Lungen hatte, oder dass sie nicht durch den Hals passte, der von der Peitsche wirkungsvoll verengt wurde.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gemächlich schlenderte ich zu ihm hinüber, und noch ehe er sich hatte regen können, rammte ich ihm meinen Dolch durch die Hand und tief in den Boden. Dann schnappte ich mir seinen Dolch, den ich ohne große Mühe seiner kraftlosen Hand entreißen konnte, und rammte diesen in die andere Hand, dicht gefolgt von einem Tritt gegen den Kopf.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich nickte Jhornva zu. Sie lächelte mit mit einem blutgierigen Blick an, hob dann aber doch die protestierende Nachtelfe auf und trug diese in den Schutz der Bäume. Genauer gesagt, so weit wie möglich entfernt, damit sie die nächsten Minuten nicht miterleben konnte. Wenn An&#8217;duna Glück hatte, würde die Succubus sie auch noch mit einem kleinen Liebeszauber belegen, und die nächsten Minuten würden wohl die erregendsten ihres Lebens werden. Vor allem würde sie zu beschäftigt sein, um vernünftig zu sehen oder zu hören.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich wandte mich dem noch immer am Boden liegenden Ork zu. Olgak schnaufte laut und mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht. »Ehrvoller Kampf?!«, spuckte er schließlich aus und versuchte dabei, sich aufzurichten, ohne seine Arme zu gebrauchen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich stieg über ihn und trat ihm kraftvoll in die Brust, was ihn wieder stöhnend auf den Boden beförderte. »Wir sind ein Untoter«, wisperte Gregor voller Hass, als ich mich auf ihn kniete, beide Dolche packte und sie ruckartig herauszog. Dieses Mal entlockte es ihm einen schmerzerfüllten Schrei. »Untote spielen nicht fair, oder wusstest du das nicht?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wo fangen wir am besten an?«, fragte ich meinen Bruder mit derselben gleichgültigen Stimme von vorhin.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor ließ ein grausames Lächeln auf unserem Gesicht erscheinen. »Ich habe immer gehört, die Flanke wäre am leckersten.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich wusste nicht, dass es möglich war, aber der Ork erbleichte sichtlich. Er war viel weniger grün im Gesicht als sonst. »Ich bin lebendig wichtiger als tot! Ich -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein Schlag gegen seine Stirn ließ den Kopf auf den Boden datzen. »Du bist _dir selbst_ lebendig wichtiger als tot, Olgak, das stimmt. Aber mir? Mir ist es egal, ob du lebst oder stirbst.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein letzter mächtiger Tritt gegen den Kopf ließ den Ork in Ohnmacht versinken. »Zäher Bastard«, murrte Gregor, als wir ihn packten und zu einem der Palmen schleiften, um ihn dort mit einigem Seil anzubinden, das wir in seinem Gepäck fanden.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Außerdem blinzelten mir einige krude Briefen entgegen. Ihr Inhalt war typisches Palaver zwischen Leuten, die sich selbst zu wichtig nahmen: Olgak schrieb an einen geheimnisvollen Meister, der sogenannte Herr der Dämonen, und wurde selbst als &#8222;Hand des Dämons&#8220; bezeichnet. Ich musste tatsächlich kurz meine Augen schließen und leise und wehleidig seufzen, bei so viel Dummheit.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Aber es machte auch deutlich, dass Olgak einen Imp als Briefträger missbrauchte, und dass eben jener Imp gerade anscheinend noch nicht hier war. Das war gut für mich; der Herr der Dämonen mochte erst in ein bis zwei Tagen in Orgrimmar feststellen, dass seine Hand abgeschnitten worden war. Und leider gaben die Briefe nicht preis, was genau sie an mich so sehr interessierte. Womöglich war es einfach nur meine Art, mein besonderer Zustand, oder meine gewollte Unabhängigkeit von der Geisel, verbunden mit dem unendlichen Streben nach Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung. Wahrscheinlicher wollten sie einfach nur sehen, welchen Unfug ich als Nächstes verzapfen und wen ich mir noch zum Feind machen würde. Zumindest einen weiteren neuen Feind kannten sie nur zu gut.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Während Olgak seinem Faulsein fröhnte, blieb ich nicht untätig und legte schon mal meine Werkzeuge bereit. Dazu gehörte einige unschön gezackte Messer, welche die Orks dabei gehabt hatten, und natürlich der Magie-saugende Dolch. Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob Olgak überhaupt Mana in sich trug oder so mana-trocken war wie ein altes Stück Brot, aber ich war gewillt, es auf eine für ihn sehr schmerzhafte Weise herauszufinden, Mana hin oder her. Und damit ich endlich anfangen konnte, holte ich ein noch brennendes Stück Holz aus dem Feuer und hielt es kurz an die nackten Füße meines Opfers.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Schrei war nicht zu überhören. Die Augen, noch konfus, aber immerhin schon schmerzerfüllt, huschten hierhin und dorthin, bis sie mich fanden und dann sehr schnell sehr weise wurden. Sie sahen bereits die Welt des Schmerzes, die auf sie zukam.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nun, Olgak«, murmelte ich selbst leise und legte das brennende Stück weg, um dann eines der gezackten Messer aufzuheben und interessiert zu begutachten. »Du willst nicht sterben, das ist klar. Allerdings wirst du sterben. Ich muss scheinbar meinen schlechten Ruf ein wenig weiter verschlechtern; zu viele dumme Idioten scheinen auf den Gedanken zu kommen, sich mit mir anlegen zu können und mich für ihre Dienste einzuspannen. Die Frage ist also, wie lange sich das Sterben hinziehen wird.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Der Ork schniefte nur laut. Die Überheblichkeit war von seiner Miene weggewischt, genauso die Zuversichtlichkeit und Selbstsicherheit. Hier saß ein Wesen, das sich seinem Schicksal vollkommen ergeben hatte und nicht einmal mehr versuchte, dagegen aufzubegehren.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Egal, was du wissen willst«, brummte er mit einem letzten Rest Widerstand in der Stimme, »ich werde dir nur etwas Falsches auftischen. Oder hast du noch nicht mitbekommen, dass Folter am Informationsgeber nicht funktioniert? Dass sie sehr schnell anfangen, alles Mögliche zu erzählen, nur damit die Folter aufhört?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich grinste ihn breit an. »Natürlich weiß ich das. Ich habe es selbst erlebt. Und ich respektiere jemanden, der mir die Wahrheit sagt.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Unverwandt steckte ich ihm den gezackten Dolch in die Brust. Ich traf ihn nicht ganz sauber &#8211; was ich auch gar nicht wollte &#8211; und die scharfe Klinge kratzte erst noch am Brustkorb entlang, bevor er ins Herz drang.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich glaube nicht, dass er sonderlich gut schmecken wird«, meinte ich in geselligem Plauderton zu Gregor, während ich den Dolch an der Kleidung des Verblichenen säuberte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Mit den richtigen Gewürzen ist vieles möglich«, murmelte Gregor zurück, während wir uns in Richtung des Waldrandes bewegten, in jene Richtung, aus welcher immer wieder leises Jaulen und gedämpfte Wehschreie drangen. »In jedem Fall ist es eine einmalige Gelegenheit. Ich habe noch nie Ork probiert.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzulas Lage hatte sich noch immer nicht verbessert. Die Wölfe saßen beide noch immer auf ihr und pressten sie auf den Boden. Flaafhun hatte sich direkt vor ihr Gesicht gesetzt und hechelte sie mit seinem heißen, nach Schwefel riechenden Atem an, was sie mit eindeutigem Missfallen ertrug.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Als sie mich sah, wurde das Missfallen jedoch zu blanker Angst. Ihr waren die Schreie nicht verborgen geblieben, und ein wenig rotes Blut war auch auf meine verunstaltete Kleidung gespritzt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein Pfiff, und die Wölfe standen gemächlich auf und trotteten ein wenig zur Seite. Nach einem zweiten Blick machten sie sich auf den Weg in den Wald hinein, in Richtung der Flammen, in deren Nähe es mit Sicherheit wärmer war. Und außerdem kam von dort der verlockende Geruch von frischem Blut, von einem der Bastarde, die sie als kleine Welpen von ihren Müttern geklaut und ihnen mit Peitschen und Stockhieben beigebracht hatten, was sie zu tun haben und was nicht. Die Zeit schien reif für ein leckeres Festmahl, das sie sich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr getraut hatten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sulzula rappelte sich so schnell sie konnte auf, wurde aber sehr viel langsamer dabei, als das tiefe Grollen des Teufelsjägers ertönte. Als sie schließlich stand, schaute sie mich mit erwartungsvollem Grauen an.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich begutachtete sie noch für ein paar Sekunden, dann reichte ich ihr den Dolch.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mit einiger Verwunderung nahm sie die Waffe an.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Schneide dir einen deiner Finger herunter. Welcher, ist mir egal.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie schaute mich an, als hätte ich den Verstand verloren. »Warum?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Um zu beweisen, dass du mir noch immer loyal bist. Wenn du lieber sterben willst, lässt sich das auch einrichten.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie schluckte schwer. Dann ließ sie sich im Schneidersitz nieder und betrachtete mit einem Ausdruck der Ratlosigkeit ihre linke Hand. Nacheinander bewegte sie alle vier Finger, warf mir dann noch einmal einen Blick zu und traf nur auf eine bedrohliche Mauer aus Unnachgiebigkeit.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie legte ihre linke Hand flach, mit gespreizten Fingern, auf den Boden. Dann, nach vielem Zögern und neuen Anfangen, ließ sie die Klinge des Dolchs auf ihrem kleinsten Finger ruhen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie fing an, zu drücken. Die Klinge war äußerst scharf; das erste Blut drang durch ihre Haut hervor. Mit dem ersten Schmerz kam aber auch das erste Innehalten, der innere Konflikt, der Hass auf die Welt und vor allem auf mich und auf sich selbst, und eine Myriade an anderen Emotionen, die über ihr Gesicht huschten und sie sich selbst fragen ließ, was bei den Ahnen sie überhaupt hier tat.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Es war Gregors Art der Folter. Niemand wollte sich selbst verstümmeln; niemand tat es einfach so, und selbst im Angesicht des Todes hatten viele ihre Schwierigkeiten damit. Das war auch der Grund, warum ich auf sie zutrat.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie hob ihren Kopf. Tränen rannten ihrer Wange hinab.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mein Fuß trat auf das Messer. Es knirschte kurz und ekelerregend. Dann kam der Schrei.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich habe doch gesagt, der Schrei würde _köstlich_ sein«, murmelte Gregor mit einem breiten Grinsen.[/SIZE]


----------



## the chinese (9. Februar 2016)

Hab dich fast vergessen.

 

Top das du noch weitermachst!


----------



## Al Fifino (21. April 2016)

Hat ein wenig gedauert... ich will mir vornehmen, dass es ab sofort kürzer wird. Ich hoffe, Ihr verzeiht mir.

________________________________

 

*[SIZE=12pt]Kapitel 40 &#8211; In Feindesland[/SIZE]*

 

[SIZE=12pt]Es war schon fast himmlisch ruhig, wie wir der Straße entlangritten, auf dem Weg zu dem kleinen Außenposten. Sulzula schwieg, mit niedergeschlagenen Augen, eine Hand fest am Riemen des Raptors, die andere verbundene unter meinem umgeworfenen Umhang versteckt.[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]An&#8217;duna schwieg ebenfalls, aber ihr Blick wandte sich nur selten von mir ab. Sie hatte zu ihrem Glück nichts von dem kleinen Gemetzel mitbekommen. Jhornva hatte sie mit ihrem Zauber belegt, und das Letzte, woran sich die Nachtelfe erinnern konnte, war ein sehr langer und sehr inniger Kuss. Man konnte ihr ansehen, dass sie selbiger schwer beschäftigte: immer wieder errötete sie und sah dabei so angeekelt aus, als hätte man ihr gerade eine lebende Maus in den Mund gestopft. Dann schüttelte sie sich am ganzen Leib, als wolle sie das Gefühl einfach von sich werfen, und beruhigte sich wieder bis zum nächsten Mal, wenn die Erinnerung zurückkehrte. Ich konnte nur annehmen, dass sie sich nicht sicher war, ob sie den Kuss eines Dämons erregend oder verabscheuungswürdig halten sollte.[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]Jhornva selbst lief ohne sichtbare Ermattung neben uns her, hielt mühelos mit den Biestern Schritt und vertrieb sich die Zeit, indem sie An&#8217;duna immer wieder zuzwinkerte oder einen Kuss zuwarf, was diese mit dem bereits bekannten Muster quittierte.[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]Flaafhun war und blieb Flaafhun, der mit herausgestreckter Zunge und hechelnd voran hopste, dicht gefolgt von den verbliebenen beiden Wölfen, die sich nicht sicher zu sein schienen, was sie mit ihrer neu erworbenen Freiheit anfangen sollten und entschlossen hatten, sich erst einmal dem größten Biest in der Nähe anzuschließen, auch wenn es äußerlich erheblich kleiner war als sie selbst.[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]»Was hast du mit ihr getan?«[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]An&#8217;duna hatte ihren Raptor etwas die Sporen gegeben und ihn direkt neben meinen gelenkt. Sie nickte kurz nach hinten, wo Sulzula noch immer sowohl ihre Hand als auch ihren Blick gut versteckt hielt.[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]»Ich habe ihr gezeigt, was es heißt, ein Versprechen zu brechen«, brummte ich mit einem Schulterzucken zurück. »Ich denke, sie hat ihre Lektion gelernt.«[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]»Was hast du mit ihr getan?«[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]Die Nachtelfe klang zunehmend gereizt, ein Sinneszustand, den ich bei ihr noch nicht erlebt hatte. »Eine Lektion, An&#8217;duna, die -«[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]Ihre Hände schossen zu mir rüber, packten mich am Kragen und zogen mich halb vom Raptor, während sie meine Nase auf wenige Zoll Abstand zu ihrer brachte und mich mit eiskalter Stimme fragte: »Was. Hast. Du. Mit. Ihr. Getan.«[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]Selbst Gregor war überrascht und ein wenig eingeschüchtert. Keiner von uns hatte mit so etwas gerechnet. Vor allem hatte ich das unangenehme Gefühl, dieses Erlebnis nicht nur einmal gehabt zu haben, und tatsächlich fiel mir die eine oder andere Gelegenheit ein, in einem früheren Leben, da meine Frau ein sehr ähnliches Verhalten an den Tag gelegt hatte.[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]Was schlecht war. Hass und Übelkeit überkamen mich schlagartig. Ich hatte so lange nicht mehr an sie gedacht, und jetzt kamen all die verstorbenen Gefühle wieder aus ihren Gräbern gekrochen und machten sich daran, mein Herz und meine Seele zu zerreißen.[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]An&#8217;duna bekam das zu spüren. Ich grollte mit nicht weniger kalten Stimme: »Frag sie selbst, wenn du es wissen willst. Und jetzt lass mich _bitte_ los.«[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]Es war keine Bitte. Es war ein Befehl.[/SIZE]

   [SIZE=12pt]An&#8217;duna schien noch für einige Augenblicke darüber nachzudenken, ob sie in einem Anfall von Befehlsverweigerung die Lage noch angespannter machen sollte, überlegte es sich dann aber anders und gab mich &#8211; zu ihrem und meinem Glück &#8211; frei. Kurze Zeit später war sie neben Sulzula und trieb das gleiche Spiel mit ihr, nur mit einem sehr anderen Ergebnis. Sulzula hatte nicht mehr sonderlich viel Widerstand in sich, sondern blubberte Worte wie ein Wasserfall. Keine bösen Worte über mich, wie mir auffiel, sondern darüber, wie leid es ihr tat und überhaupt, dass sie ab sofort ein besserer Troll sein wollte. Es war das Geständnis der Beschämten, mit genügend Widerwillen, um nicht alles zu verraten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Aber An'duna war natürlich nicht auf den Kopf gefallen. Sie erkannte schnell, dass sie aus Sulzula mehr herausholen mochte als aus mir, aber nicht jene Dinge, die sie gerade brennend interessierten. Und so kam sie nach einer Weile des Zuhörens und Tröstens wieder zu mir nach vorne und machte sich bereit, mich von der Seite her anzugiften.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Kein Wort«, murmelte ich mit einer Stimme kalt wie ein Bergsee, in dem sich ein Gletscher ergoss. »Sie hat ihre Lektion gelernt, An'duna, und wenn du schlau bist, dann lernst du durch sie.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Nachtelfe schaute mich entgeistert an. Sie brauchte einige Momente, um das eben Gesagte zu verdauen, aber dann schluckte sie und wisperte: »Was hast du mit Drenak gemacht? Wo ist der liebenswürdige Mensch hin, der mir geholfen hat, obwohl ich jetzt sein Feind sein sollte?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich betrachtete sie kurz und lächelte dann traurig. »Er hat es gelernt, was es heißt, ein Untoter zu sein«, gab Gregor zur Antwort. »Kein Widerwillen. Kein Ekel. Kein Skrupel.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und ehe du anfängst, mir sagen zu wollen, dass Drenak das nicht sein muss, dann schau dich erstmal um, Spitzohr. Oder hast du etwa schon die Klinge an deiner Kehle vergessen? Ich bezweifle es. Das ist ein Erlebnis, das nicht so schnell in Vergessenheit gerät, es sei denn, man fällt auf den Kopf.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und ich sage dir noch etwas, Elfe. Alles Schlechte, was uns bisher widerfahren ist &#8211; und das Meiste davon hast du gar nicht miterlebt, und darum beneide ich dich ein wenig &#8211; ist uns passiert, weil sich mein Bruder nicht wie ein Untoter, sondern wie ein lebender Mensch aufgeführt hat. Das hat Interesse geschürt. Genügend, dass ich nicht mehr nach Undercity zurückkehren kann. Genügend, um jetzt auch aus Orgrimmar verbannt worden zu sein. Und über Thunderbluff brauchen wir gar nicht erst sprechen, die elenden naturliebenden Wiederkäuer dort können Untote sowieso nicht leiden. Aber wem sage ich das?«, fügte er mit einem schmalen Lächeln hinzu. »Du bist vermummt wie eine Mumie, damit man dich nicht erkennt. Und in was eine Entdeckung resultiert, hast du ja mitbekommen: tote Orks und verlorengegangene kleine Finger.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und jetzt«, endete Gregor schließlich mit einem Grinsen, »weißt du Bescheid und kannst mich endlich wieder in Ruhe lassen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna sagte nichts. Stattdessen warf sie mir einen giftigen Blick zu &#8211; einer jener Sorte, den sie und der Rest der Welt für tödlich hielt, aber den ich schon zu gut kannte &#8211; und ließ sich wieder zurückfallen, um neben Sulzula her zu reiten und sich leise mit ihr zu unterhalten. Ich musste nicht zurückschauen, weil ich sie gut genug hörte, und ich hätte sie nicht einmal hören müssen um zu wissen, worüber sie sprachen: über hinterhältige Untote und wie unfair das Leben doch manchmal sein konnte, und dass alles besser werden würde.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Sonne schien nach wie vor unerbittlich auf uns nieder. In meinem Fall machte es mir nicht sonderlich viel aus, abgesehen von dem Verwesungsgestank, der zunahm. Sulzula schien ebenfalls die Wärme der Steppe zumindest einigermaßen gewöhnt zu sein und machte trotz des fehlenden Fingers einen recht kräftigen Eindruck. Allein An&#8217;duna war die Anstrengung des Nichtstuns anzusehen, aber es war kein sonderlich großes Wunder. Unter der Menge an Klamotten, die sie sich übergeworfen hatte, damit niemand auch nur einen winzig kleinen Fetzen ihrer Haut sehen konnte, wäre selbst ein Wesen wie Gordo ins Schwitzen gekommen; und Gordo war vermutlich zu dumm, um wenigstens das zu schaffen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ein leises Seufzen drang aus meiner Kehle hervor. Armer Gordo. Gestorben für ein jüngeres Ich, das noch nicht herausgefunden hatte, wie die neue Welt lief, was ich mir erlauben konnte und was nicht. Natürlich wusste ich das noch immer nicht genau, aber ich hatte inzwischen eine gewisse Ahnung. Und bei allen Göttern, Ahnen, Helden und Dämonen, ich wollte dafür sorgen, dass mein Ruf in die gesamte verfluchte Welt bekannt werden würde und niemand mehr auf die Idee kam, sich mir entgegenzustellen, sei es aus reiner Vorsicht oder blanker Angst.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Aber mit weniger Blutvergießen«, murmelte ich an meinen Bruder gewandt. »Zuviel Blutvergießen schürt Rache, und ein rachsüchtiger Mann &#8211; oder eine Frau &#8211; vergisst eher ihre Angst, als ihr zu erliegen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor brummte sein Einverständnis, wobei wir einen Blick auf die Satteltaschen warfen. Sie waren von den Wölfen abgenommen und an unsere Reittiere angelegt worden, bevor ich die alles in allem inzwischen ruhig und fast schon freundlich gewordenen Biester davon gescheucht hatte, damit sie ihr Glück in der Wildnis der Steppe suchen konnten. Und ihre Satteltaschen hatten Gregor und ich bis an den Rand mit Sand und Steppenstaub gefüllt und darin das Fleisch eingelagert. Allerdings nicht alles; drei Scheiben hatten wir gegrillt, lange genug, dass es fast schon schwarz und mit absoluter Sicherheit gar war. Jeder hatte eine Schreibe bekommen, bis auf Flaafhun, der sich nichts aus Gegrilltem machte und rohe Kost vorzog, und jeder von uns hatte das Fleisch mit unterschiedlichem Genuss verzehrt. Mir hatte es ausgezeichnet geschmeckt; An&#8217;duna hatte jedes Mal vor dem Schlucken unnötig lange darauf herumgekaut, als könnte sie vielleicht alleine vom Geschmack satt werden. Und Sulzula hatte gerade so viel gegessen, wie sie hineinbringen konnte, und das waren nur ein paar Happen gewesen. Der Schmerz in ihrer Hand hatte ihr wohl den Appetit geraubt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und jedes Mal, wenn ich gefragt wurde, woher das Fleisch kam, war es der explodierte Reitwolf. Und weil meine beiden Mitreisenden hungrig waren, hatten sie die Lüge geradezu aufgesogen und als eine ausreichende Erklärung angesehen, auch wenn ich das Fleisch niemals bis hierher hätte mitschleifen können und auch keines dabei gehabt hatte, was vor allem die Trollin genau wusste. Deshalb hatte meine Nachtelfe es sich nicht nehmen lassen, am nächsten Morgen auf ein paar der Palmen zu klettern und genügend Kokosnüsse zu sammeln, um sie und Sulzula für die nächsten Wochen durchzufüttern, sollte es darauf ankommen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   So sehr in Gedanken versunken, bemerkte ich An&#8217;duna erst, als sie mir ihre Hand auf die Schulter legte und dann nach vorne zeigte. »Ein Dorf.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wir kamen direkt von der Seite auf die aufgestaute Schlucht zu. Man sah noch nichts von den Häusern und den Verteidigungsanlagen, welche sie neben den kleinen Bergen schützten, aber man sah den Rauch, der über die Steine gen Himmel zog und dort verpuffte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »_Das_ Dorf«, berichtigte ich sie und lächelte dabei. »Weiter. Nicht mehr lange, und wir haben ein weiteres Ziel erreicht.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich konnte regelrecht spüren, wie es An&#8217;duna auf der Zunge brannte, nach diesem Ziel zu fragen. Aber sie war noch immer verärgert und vermutlich auch zu einem gewissen Maße entsetzt über meine neue Art und zog es deshalb vor, mich mit Schweigen zu strafen, sehr zu Gregors Genugtuung.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Es dauerte nicht lange, bis wir die Straße gen Norden erreichten und das Dorf einige Kilometer entfernt in unserem Rücken lag. Kaum dass die Klauen unserer Raptoren die ausgefahrenen Spurrinnen berührten, hielt ich sie an, stieg ab und ging auf Sulzula zu.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Trollin betrachtete mich mit einer Mischung aus Trotz und Angst, aber sie hielt meinem Kommen stand und blieb stocksteif stehen. Ob dies wiederum aus Trotz oder Angst geschah, konnte ich nicht sagen. Ihre Miene war steif wie ein Brett geworden.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Hör mir gut zu, Sulzula. Du hast dir zumindest ein wenig meines Respekts erkauft, als du das Messer auf deinen Finger gelegt hast. Jetzt wird es Zeit, dass sich dieser Respekt auszahlt.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich berührte sie mit meinen knöchernen Fingern am nackten Bein. Sie zuckte merklich zusammen, starrte mich mit großen Augen an und harrte voller Furcht aus. Unnötigerweise, wie sie gleich darauf bemerkte, denn Wärme fuhr durch das Bein, stieg hinauf durch ihre Brust und verweilte für einige Sekunden in ihrem Gesicht, wo es sanft über Stirn, Wange und Nase strich.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna keuchte auf, als sie sah, was geschah, und entsprechend hastig strich sich Sulzula mit ihren Händen über das Gesicht. Allerdings fühlte sich alles genauso normal an wie vorher, und das war es auch. Zumindest fast.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Nachdem das erledigt ist«, meinte ich fröhlich und rieb mir dabei die Hände, möglichst ohne mir anmerken zu lassen, dass ich gerade keinen Tropfen Mana mehr besaß und sich ernste Kopfschmerzen ausbreiteten, »habe ich einen letzten Auftrag für dich: Geh ins Dorf, wohne dort und passe auf Lera auf. Bring ihr bei, was du ihr beizubringen vermagst, und sorge dafür, dass es ihr und dir selbst gut geht. Vielleicht kannst du als Wache anheuern, oder dich als Jägerin verdingen. In ein paar Wochen schaue ich vorbei und werde nachsehen, ob es der kleinen Orkin gut geht, und wenn nicht&#8230;«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich ließ den Rest des Satzes in der Luft hängen, und es brauchte auch nicht mehr. Die Fantasie konnte eine grausame Tortur sein, vor allem, wenn man glaubte zu wissen, zu was der Gegenüber fähig war. Sulzula hatte bereits eine Kostprobe davon bekommen; sie würde mit Sicherheit nicht auf eine zweite bestehen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie werden mich sofort erkennen«, murmelte die Trollin mit gesenktem Blick. »Ich werde keinen Tag überleben.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wortlos reichte ich ihr meinen nicht nach Magie gierenden Dolch. Er hatte eine relativ breite Klinge, breit genug, um darin in der Sonne ein passables Spiegelbild zu sehen. Sulzula wusste das, und die Neugier gewann schnell.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihre Augen wurden noch größer als vorher. Ihre Finger strichen sanft, ungläubig über die Wangen und die Nase, wo vor vielleicht einer Minute noch Tätowierungen geprangert hatten, die in ihrem Fall das Gleiche waren wie ein Todesurteil. Jetzt sah sie nur noch glatte Haut.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Eine Tätowierung ist nichts anderes als eine Verletzung«, erläuterte ich wie nebenbei. »Und ein Priester kann jede Verletzung heilen, wenn seine Macht groß genug ist. Behalte den Dolch und schneide dir den Zopf ab, nur um sicher zu gehen. Und, ganz unter uns: Ohne die Tätowierungen siehst du sehr viel schöner aus. Verdreh keinem Ork den Kopf, oder ich verdrehe dir deinen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und mit diesen Worten ging ich zu meinem Raptor zurück, stieg auf, nickte An&#8217;duna zu und ritt gemächlich der Straße entlang. Die Nachtelfe schenkte der verdutzten Trollin noch ein letztes Lächeln, bevor sie ihr Reittier umwandte und mir folgte.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]   Die restliche Reise gestaltete sich als äußerst angenehm.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna fand schon bald wieder Gefallen an kleineren oder auch längeren Unterhaltungen mit mir, womöglich deshalb, weil sie sich ansonsten nur mit ihrem Raptor hätte unterhalten können, und das einseitige Reden musste auf lange Zeit mürrisch machen. Außerdem erkannte sie bald, dass von ihrem netten Menschen noch immer genügend in dem vermodernden und vor sich hin faulenden Leichnam steckte. Selbst Gregor bekam immer mehr von ihrer Zuneigung zu spüren, ob er nun wollte oder nicht.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wir verließen bald Durotar und traten ohne Probleme in das Brachland ein, welches noch heißer war als der Backofen der Orks. Hier herrschte erst recht ein Kleinkrieg zwischen den Grünhäuten und den vierbeinigen Pferdemenschen, die sich bei jeder ergebenden Gelegenheit gegenseitig die Schädel einschlugen. Einmal kamen wir sogar bei einem Angriff vorbei, und ich half gezwungenermaßen aus, als einige der Kentauren meinten, uns mit in die Schlägerei miteinbeziehen zu müssen. Sie erkannten ihren Fehler schnell, auch wenn An&#8217;duna sich betont zurück hielt. Nach der erfolgreichen Schlacht ließen es sich die Orks natürlich nicht nehmen, sie zu begutachten, aber ein kurzer gebellter Befehl und ein paar nebenbei verlorene Worte über eine neuartige Seuche und ihren neuesten Träger ließ die Neugier schnell abflauen. Tatsächlich waren die Grünhäute so dankbar, dass sie mir ein paar Münzen zur Belohnung gaben, und das Versprechen, für jeden Kopf eines Kentauren noch mehr Silber fließen zu lassen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Flaafhun hatte derweil die Spur unserer Beute wieder aufgenommen. Tatsächlich war Aritana wohl über die selbe Straße gereist, der wir nun folgten, und sie führte geradewegs in das Land der Nachtelfen, nach Ashenvale. Von dem, was ich hörte und Gregor mir einflüsterte, gab es auch dort einen ständigen Konflikt zwischen den Holzarbeitern &#8211; zumeist Orks und ein paar Trolle &#8211; und den ansässigen Spitzohren, welche ihrer Naturverbundenheit dadurch Ausdruck verliehen, möglichst viele Holzfäller zu töten. Da die Holzfäller aber eben nicht nur ihren Beruf, sondern von Geburt an auch den Krieg ausübten, taten sich beide Seiten schwer, die Oberhand zu gewinnen. Die blutigsten Kämpfe um die ausgiebigsten Waldstücke fanden wohl in der Warsong-Schlucht statt, so benannt nach dem endlosen Gemetzel, das sich beide Seiten, oft auch mithilfe von Verbündeten der anderen Rassen, dort lieferten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Aber Aritana war nicht durch jene Schlucht gereist, sondern über einige Hügel und Berge gestiegen, wo Flaafhun sie noch immer mit Leichtigkeit nachverfolgen konnte. Der Gestank von Magie war ein starker, und man vergaß ihn nicht so schnell, erst recht nicht, wenn man davon lebte. Und An&#8217;duna lebte immer mehr auf, je näher wir kamen, und als wir schließlich die unsichtbare Grenze passierten, warf sie mit einem Jauchzen die Fetzen und Tücher von sich, sprang vom Raptor und tanzte auf den Steinen, umarmte kleine und verkrüppelte wie gesunde Bäume und fuhr mit den Fingern über das stoppelige und harte Gras, das hier wuchs. Mir ging regelrecht das Herz auf, sie so zu sehen. Gregor hingegen hätte am liebsten gespien.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Als An&#8217;duna schließlich mit ihrem Freudentanz fertig war, lächelte ich sie nachsichtig an. »Ich denke, hier trennen sich unsere Wege. Ich habe versprochen, dich bis hierher zu bringen, und hier sind wir. Gehab dich wohl, und -«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Halt den Mund!«, fauchte sie mich plötzlich und zu unser beider Überraschung an. Mit einem verschmitzten Lächeln schwang sie sich auf den Raptor, der sie noch immer gebieten ließ, wie es ihr passte, und grinste mich dann breit an.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Das hier ist _mein_ Land, Drenak. Ab jetzt führe ich.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und sie gab dem Tier die Sporen und rief über ihre Schulter: »Beeilen wir uns, oder wir holen deine Blutelfe nie mehr ein!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Zögerlich gebot ich meinem eigenen Reittier, sich in Bewegung zu setzen. »Das ist&#8230; seltsam.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie hatte etwas von Kindern erwähnt«, brummte Gregor und rief mir unsere alte Unterhaltung in Erinnerung, die mir Jahre entfernt schien und doch erst vor einigen Wochen stattgefunden hatte. »Wer weiß, wie willkommen sie hier noch ist.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich lächelte schwach. »Also sind wir alle Gejagte: wir, sie, und Aritana. Was für eine dämliche Geschichte.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und Gregor erwiderte nur trocken: »Glaub mir, wenn ich dir sage, dass die dämlichsten Geschichten immer am meisten gelesen werden.«[/SIZE]


----------



## Al Fifino (15. Juni 2016)

*[SIZE=12pt]Kapitel 41 &#8211; Natur und Untote[/SIZE]*

 

[SIZE=12pt]Wir schlugen unser erstes Lager unweit von den bergigen Hügeln auf. Einerseits waren sich weder An&#8217;duna noch ich sicher, wie weit wir vordringen mussten, um auf die ersten Nachtelfen zu treffen, was wir beide zu vermeiden suchten; auf der anderen Seite sank die Sonne über den Horizont, und auch wenn unser beider Nachtsicht sicherlich gut genug für das Weiterkommen gewesen wäre &#8211; dasselbe galt für unsere Feinde.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das kleine Feuer, das wir entzündet hatten, prasselte fröhlich in seinem eigens aus kleinen Steinbrocken aufgebauten Schutz vor sich hin, und das Fleisch, das ich ohne großes Federlesen auf einen Stock gesteckt hatte und darüber hielt, brutzelte leise. An&#8217;duna hatte sich, inzwischen endgültig von Lumpen und sonstiger Verkleidung befreit, eine Decke umgeworfen und saß nun nahe bei mir, eine Banane in der Hand, die wir kurz vor unserer Überquerung in einem der Dörfer erstanden hatten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Unter uns, vielleicht drei oder vier Kilometer entfernt, breitete sich bereits der riesige Wald Ashenvales aus, welcher die ganze Region sein Eigen nannte, abgesehen von den Stellen, an denen Orks und Trolle ihm bereits zu Leibe gerückt waren. Der Ausblick in der untergehenden Sonne war atemberaubend, und selbst meine zerstückelte Nase empfing einige der Gerüche nach frischem Harz, Moos und Quellwasser. Ich konnte mir nur vorstellen, wie stark dieser Sinneseindruck eigentlich sein musste, und An&#8217;duna sog gierig einen Atemzug nach den anderen in sich hinein, sichtlich glücklich über den Wechsel von Staub und Sand hin zu frischem Grün.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Dennoch konnte ich mir auch einen gewissen Ekel nicht verkneifen. Für eine Weile, während wir aßen und unseren eigenen Gedanken nachhingen, war es mir unmöglich zu begreifen, warum alles in mir eine Abneigung gegen dieses himmlische Fleckchen Erde zu haben schien, bis mir schließlich Gregor hilfreich zur Seite sprang.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Es ist ziemlich einfach«, murmelte er leise, glücklich darüber, mal wieder eine Ausrede zu haben, meinen Mund zu benutzen. »Du bist ein Untoter. Alles, was dort unten herum wuselt und krabbelt, ist lebendig. Es ist also nur natürlich, dass wir es nicht mögen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich bin aber eigentlich ein Mensch«, brummte ich mit einer erhobenen Augenbraue zurück. »Es sollte mir nichts ausmachen. Tatsächlich sollte ich mich glücklich schätzen, endlich den depressiven Katakomben und den heißen Backöfen entkommen zu sein.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Aber dort hast du dich nie wirklich unwohl gefühlt«, stellte Gregor mit einer gewissen Selbstzufriedenheit heraus. »Sieh es ein, Dareth. Du bist und bleibst ein Untoter, und wenn einer von uns beiden gegangen ist und das ich sein sollte, dann wirst du auch weiterhin einer bleiben. Einmal ein Untoter, immer ein Untoter, und kein Weg zurück zu den Lebenden.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich kaute nachdenklich auf meinem Stück Kentauren-Fleisch herum, das selbst verbrannt und geschwärzt besser schmeckte als jede Frucht und jede Suppe, die man mir hätte vorsetzen können. Innen war es noch immer ein wenig roh, und alles in mir jubelte über diesen Umstand. Seufzend nahm ich zur Kenntnis, dass mein Bruder wohl Recht behalten sollte.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Alles in Ordnung?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna hatte sich ein wenig zu mir hinüber gebeugt und sah mich mit einer Mischung aus Neugier und Sorge an. Ich lächelte nur zur Antwort. »Alles in Ordnung. Der Wald macht mich nur etwas nervös.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ihre Hand fand die meine und drückte sie, trotz des damit verbundenen Schmatzens meines vor sich hin modernden Fleisches, aufmunternd. Und mit einem Blick in ihre Augen erkannte ich, dass ich nicht der Einzige war, der sich seiner Sache nicht vollends sicher war.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Gibt es einen Mondbrunnen hier in der Nähe?«, fragte ich nach einer Weile.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna schüttelte nur den Kopf. »Weiter innen, unter den größeren Bäumen. Diese hier sind winzig im Vergleich zu den mächtigen Stämmen, die uns erwarten. Und wir müssen uns vor den Ziegen in Acht nehmen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ziegen?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie lächelte müde. »Satyren. Sie sind die letzten Überbleibsel der brennende Legion, und genauso aggressiv und gefährlich. Sie töten Nachtelfen wie Menschen und alles andere, was nicht zu ihnen gehört. Aber es wäre vermutlich gut, wenn wir welche finden würden.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dem zu folgern, was du mir über sie erzählst, kann ich gut und gerne auf ein Zusammentreffen verzichten«, brummte ich missmutig, aber An&#8217;duna schüttelte wieder nur ihren Kopf. »Sie korrumpieren die alten Wesen in den Wäldern, und sie scheinen dasselbe auch mit Mondbrunnen zu versuchen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich nickte wissend. »Wo wir also auf die Ziegen treffen, könnte ein Mondbrunnen gleich in der Nähe sein. Erkennt man die Anzeichen von Korruption in ihnen?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Nachtelfe zuckte nur mit den Schultern. »Ich habe noch keinen korrumpierten Brunnen gesehen. Ich glaube nicht, dass man sie wirklich korrumpieren kann.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Besser, das nicht der Geisel zu erzählen. Einige Apotheker könnten sich herausgefordert fühlen.« Ich lächelte müde. Jetzt, da wir so weit waren, hatte sich eine seltsame Kraftlosigkeit über mich gelegt, als hätten Erschöpfung und Ermattung der letzten Tage und Wochen mit einem Mal beschlossen, mich heimzusuchen. Tatsächlich hatte es mit Sicherheit einen anderen Grund &#8211; etwa die Gewissheit, bald alleine zu sein, ausgenommen Flaafhuns &#8211; aber das machte es nicht einfacher, dagegen anzukämpfen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Leg dich schlafen«, murmelte ich schließlich zur Nachtelfe, die verträumt in die Nacht zwischen den Bäumen hineinblickte. »Morgen wird ein anstrengender Tag.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie nickte, streckte sich kurz und entließ dabei ein leises Seufzen. »Wenn wir morgen Wasser finden, möchte ich baden.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Baden?«, fragte Gregor mit einer erhobenen Augenbraue.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ja, baden. Du solltest es dir auch überlegen. Du stinkst zum Himmel, und Nachtelfen haben sehr feine Nasen, vor allem die Druiden.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mein Gesichtsausdruck musste etwas mürrischer geworden sein, denn sie lachte leise und fuhr mir fast schon liebevoll mit einer Hand über die Wange. »Keine Sorge. Das Wasser hier ist klar und wird auch deinen strengen Duft hinfort schwemmen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Wie du meinst«, seufzte ich nur. Dann stand ich auf und begab mich mit Flaafhun daran, Wache zu halten.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Baden!«, murmelte Gregor mit unverhohlener Abneigung. »Ich habe noch nie gebadet! Ein Untoter badet nicht! Warum sollte er auch, er verwest!«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Schaden kann es nicht«, erwiderte ich sanft, während wir zwischen den steilen Hang hinunter kletterten. »In jedem Fall wird es ihr danach besser gehen, und uns vielleicht auch.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich freue mich schon darauf, wenn Wasser zwischen unserem Fleisch zu den Füßen wieder hinauskommt, nachdem es durch das Loch in der Brust eingetreten ist.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Bild in meinem Kopf brachte mich zwar nicht zum Würgen, aber es fehlte nicht viel. »Danke, Gregor. Vielleicht solltest du nach dem Bad dafür sorgen, dass wir für eine Weile einen Kopfstand machen und das Wasser durch denselben Weg wieder hinauskommt.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Oder es steigt dir zu Kopfe und ersäuft auch noch den letzten Rest Verstand.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es _dich_ ersäuft.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Wir lachten leise, dann entstieg uns gleichzeitig ein langgezogener Seufzer.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich werde dich tatsächlich vermissen, Dareth. Ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten, aber ich werde dich vermissen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was passiert mit deiner Seele, wenn sie von mir getrennt werden sollte?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor überlegte für eine Minute, dann meinte er lapidar: »Ich kehre vermutlich ins Reich der Toten zurück. Ich war noch nie dort, um genau zu sein. Meine Erinnerungen sind ein wenig durcheinander &#8211; die vor meinem Ableben, dann die als Untoter &#8211; aber wenn ich etwas gelernt habe, dann, dass man Seelensteine nur schmieden kann, indem man die Seele beim Tod heraus saugt. Ehrlich gesagt war ich ein wenig überrascht. Ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass ich noch eine habe.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Und was wird aus Jhornva?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ein guter Einwand«, gab Gregor nachdenklich zu. »Vielleicht schnappt sie sich auch meine Seele, damit sie bis in alle Ewigkeit einen Lustknaben bei sich hat. Wer weiß schon, was Dämonen denken, zumal, wenn es ein Weib ist.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Ich würde dir ja meinen Segen als Priester des Lichts geben, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dieses Recht nicht bereits verwirkt habe.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Mein Bruder lachte leise. »Das Licht kann mich zu Jhornva führen, wenn es Lust dazu hat. Ich wäre zufrieden damit.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was, wenn sie dich isst? So, wie die anderen Seelen, die wir ihr geopfert haben?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Dann bin ich eben ein Teil von ihr, und vielleicht höre ich selbst auf zu existieren. Es gibt Schlimmeres.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Etwas Schlimmeres als der Verlust des Seins?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Gregor schwieg. Dann stieg ein Bild in mir auf. Eine Erinnerung, wie ich schnell erkannte: Schnee knirschte unter meinen Füßen, Kälte legte sich über meine Haut und wurde kaum von dem Pelzmantel abgehalten, den ich trug. Ein Schwert fiel aus meiner kraftlosen Hand, und ein verschwommenes Gesicht &#8211; das eines Mannes, soviel konnte ich nicht zuletzt am Bart erkennen &#8211; starrte mich mit Entsetzen an. Das Entsetzen konnte ich gar nicht so sehr sehen wie fühlen. Schmerz breitete sich in mir aus, und Gregors Stimme erklang schwach, als er fragte: »Wer&#8230; war das?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Und der Mann antwortete ihm: »Silverarrow.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Genauso überraschend, wie ich in die mir schon bekannte Erinnerung gesogen wurde, wurde ich wieder herausgeschmissen. Flafhuun saß mit einer heraushängenden Zunge neben mir. Irgendwo im Wald ertönte der klagevolle Ruf einer Eule. Ein Windhauch rauschte leise in den Blättern.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Verrat, Dareth. Nichts ist schlimmer als Verrat.«[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]   Als der nächste Morgen dämmerte, packten wir unsere wenigen Dinge, befreiten die Raptoren von ihren Halftern und Sätteln und gaben ihnen einen Klaps, woraufhin sie ihrer Wege zogen, allerdings in die entgegensetzte Richtung. Mein Biest blieb nach ein paar Metern noch einmal stehen und betrachtete mich aus kleinen, giftigen Augen, nur um dann etwas anzudeuten, was einer Verbeugung nicht unähnlich sah.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Sie wären viel zu sehr aufgefallen«, tröstete mich An&#8217;duna mit einem schwachen Lächeln. »Nachtelfen können spüren, wenn sich etwas in ihren Wäldern aufhält, das hier nicht hingehört.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Die ganze Natur spürt, wenn sich ein Untoter in ihr aufhält«, gab ich brummend zurück. »Die Vögel hören auf zu singen, Grillen hören auf zu zirpen. Ich könnte schwören, dass sogar die Bäume sich angewidert von mir wegdrehen würden, wenn sie es könnten, und sie geben sich redliche Mühe.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Die Nachtelfe überlegte für einige Momente, bis sie schließlich nickte. »Ein Grund mehr, dich so schnell wie möglich zu einem&#8230; Mondbrunnen zu bringen.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Das Zögern in ihrer Stimme war mir nicht verborgen geblieben. »Gibt es ein Problem mit dem Mondbrunnen?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Sie schaute mir lange in die Augen, oder zumindest dorthin, wo sie vermutete, dass meine Augen saßen. »Was wirst du tun, wenn wir einen erreichen?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Etwas von dem Wasser nehmen und es trinken, denke ich.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Mehr nicht?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Ich zuckte nur mit den Schultern. »Ich wüsste nicht, was ich sonst noch dort tun sollte. Eine Bekannte, die inzwischen im Licht ist, hat mir gesagt, dass ich dadurch Gregor befreien könnte. Ich weiß nicht, ob das stimmt, aber es ist mit Sicherheit einen Versuch wert.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna war sichtlich erleichtert über diese Antwort. »Gut. Sehr gut.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Was hast du erwartet, das ich dort tun würde? Den Brunnen entweihen, so wie Arthas damals mit dem Lichtbrunnen?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   Für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde huschte Schuld über ihr Gesicht; dann lachte sie klar und hell und winkte ab. »Natürlich nicht! Ich vertraue dir, Dareth.«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   »Du dummes Kind.« Ich grinste sie breit an, dann straffte ich meine Schultern und betrachtete die riesigen Bäume, die soweit das Auge reichte unter uns lagen. »Also, wohin gehen wir als erstes?«[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]   An&#8217;duna grinste genauso verschmitzt wie ich. »Wir gehen auf Ziegenjagd.«[/SIZE]


----------



## the chinese (5. Oktober 2016)

Mir fällt auf dass ich deine Geschichten seit 8 Jahren immer mal lese, immer weiter so


----------

